# DME and RAC....FAQs



## Chip 'n Dale Express

*So, you have questions about DME and RAC? Check here first. If you don't find your answer, ask us.*
*_____________________________________________*​
Hopefully, if you have questions regarding Disney's Magical Express (DME), Resort Airline Check-in (RAC), or what a 'participating airline' is, you'll find your answer here.
So...let's get started with what, exactly, a 'Participating Airline' is.........
A participating airline is one that has allowed it's 'system' to connect with the resort's 'curbside service' (RAC) allowing the guest to check their bags, and get boarding passes, at their resort. Not all airlines allow this...you will find a listing of the airlines that are considered to be 'participating airlines' further down on this page.

*"PARTICIPATING AIRLINE" ONLY REFERS TO THE RESORT AIRLINE CHECK IN DESK. *​

*IT DOES NOT REFER TO GROUND TRANSPORTATION TO/FROM THE AIRPORT, OR INBOUND LUGGAGE TRANSFERS.*​

Okay....so exactly how does DME work, and who can use it???


Inbound to Walt Disney World:

*Anyone* who flies into Orlando International Airport with a Disney resort reservation can take advantage of Disney's Magical Express ground transfers, along with luggage transfers, provided you have specifically made DME reservations prior to arriving at Orlando International Airport.
You do NOT need to use the luggage tags to take advantage of the ground transportation. You are more than welcome to claim your luggage at baggage claim and bring it on the bus with you.
You can still take advantage of luggage transfers without using the yellow tags. Just proceed directly to Welcome Center and give them your claim tickets. (Be advised, luggage transfers will take slightly more time than usual)
You *DO* need to use the ground transportation to get your luggage transferred.
You *MUST* have reservations prior to arriving at OIA.
Outbound to Orlando International Airport:

Anyone who flies out of Orlando International Airport with a Disney resort reservation can take advantage of Disney's Magical Express ground transportation.
Only those flying participating airlines may check thier luggage & get boarding passes at the Resort Airline Check-in Desk. EVERYONE must be present (exceptions: Adults over 18 can check in for spouse & kids under the age of 18, but not in-laws, grandparents, brother/sister, etc).
Bags may be checked the day of departure, up until no later than *3* hours prior to flight departure time. (Bag check process must be COMPLETE by the 3hr mark, regardless of what time the guest gets in line) Please note that this information is subject to change without notice. There have been times when the 3hr mark has been increased to 4hrs. Please check with your particular RAC desk for more details.
Policy used to be that bags had to be checked no more than 12 hrs before flight departure...this seems to be no longer true.
*Desk is open from 5am-12pm*, daily. This is a recent change from the previous closing time of 1pm
***NOTE*** jetBlue requires passengers travelling with lap babies to check in at the airport and not a remote site.
Luggage MUST be under 50lbs. They do have a scale, and will weigh bags. They are UNABLE to check bags over 50lbs. There are NO exceptions to this rule.
If your carrier charges for checked luggage or excess luggage, you can still utilize the RAC desk. Simply call BAGS (the company that operates the RAC desk) prior to checking in at the desk. You may pay your fee over the phone using your Visa, MasterCard, or American Express card. (You can find the number for BAGS listed on your DME paperwork, or by dialing 0 from your resort telephone)
There may be times where the TSA requires a guest to check in directly at the airport. The RAC desk has no control over this.
All seats are pre-assigned by the airlines, and cannot be changed by the RAC desk. All seat changes must be done at the airport.
Those who are not flying a Participating Airline may still recieve thier boarding passes at thier Lobby Concierge desk, so long as the airline has internet check in.
Non-participating and international airline guests will have to bring thier bags onto the motorcoach, and check it at the airport itself.
*Current Resort Airline Check-In Participating Airlines (Domestic only): *


** Airtran Airways
* Alaska Airlines
*American Airlines
*Delta
*Jetblue
*Southwest
*United
*

Despite rumors floating around the internet, these are the ONLY participating airlines for the Disney Resort Airline Check-In Desk. This page will be updated as soon as others get added. But until you see it on this page, they are NOT participating for the RAC desk.

_**Please be advised that all information is subject to change without notice._


----------



## Jillpie

I've been wondering about something Tyler...as a bus driver, do you mind people that want to retrieve their own luggage and store it on the bus with them?  I am one that would worry it wouldn't get there, as we are going on a cruise shortly after our Disney stay and want to keep it with us.  Your thoughts?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

You do not need to utilize the luggage transfers for either way. You are always more than welcome to claim your luggage, and bring it with you on the bus. Just realize that when you take the luggage onto the bus with you, that Disney will not be covering gratuities for either the motorcoach driver or bell services at the resort.


----------



## Briarmom

Ok, I don't want to entirely change the subject, but just a quick question...say you are staying offsite the first few days of your trip (don't ask  ) and then transferring to an onsite hotel (don't know how we are doing that, either). Can you take ME just on the way BACK to the airport?  I don't have luggage tag. 

Thanks!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Yes, you can utilize DME one way. At some point during your Disney resort stay, visit the Lobby Concierge desk, and they will make the arrangements. Just make sure to have your flight number and time with you.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

Hi Tyler,

Sorry this is off-topic but.....Can I book a one-way outbound DME to the airport if I want to catch the DCL bus at the airport?  I was able to get my TA to book our inbound trip to the resort from MCO but she wasn't able to book our outbound trip.  She told me that since we aren't flying out and do not have our flight time, she could not book ME for us.   But we are taking a disney cruise after our resort stay, could we not get a ride to the airport?  The DCL bus doesn't pick up at value resorts and the time it does pick up at AKL is too late for us.  Is it possible to get pick up by DME at the value resort to get to MCO and how do I go about arranging it?

Thanks


----------



## Briarmom

Thanks for your help!


----------



## seashoreCM

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Can I book a one-way outbound DME to the airport if I want to catch the DCL bus at the airport?  I was able to get my TA to book our inbound trip to the resort from MCO but she wasn't able to book our outbound trip.  She told me that since we aren't flying out and do not have our flight time, she could not book ME for us.   But we are taking a disney cruise after our resort stay, could we not get a ride to the airport?  The DCL bus doesn't pick up at value resorts and the time it does pick up at AKL is too late for us.  Is it possible to get pick up by DME at the value resort to get to MCO and how do I go about arranging it?s


(My hand on one side of my mouth) Pick a flight, any flight, any airline, leaving before your cruise bus leaves from the airport (use Travelocity dot com to help find a flight) and supply that flight number and time to your travel agent to book ME back to the airport with.

Another choice, modify/reserve your ME return trip after you get to the resort. Very easy.

DCL buses from WDW are supposed to meet specific cruises. Are there any other resorts you can get to that have a DCL bus that you could use? If a problem occurs with your DCL trip all the way from WDW to Port Canaveral (correct me if I am wrong) Disney will get you to the ship. If something goes wrong on ME and you miss the DCL bus from MCO to Port C. you are out of luck.


----------



## Canadiancruiser2

> Another choice, modify/reserve your ME return trip after you get to the resort. Very easy.



Thanks for the info seashoreCM.  If this is a possibility then that's wonderful.......But I read on one of Official DME post saying that you must arrange for DME prior to arriving.  Does this apply to just the inbound trip or does it also apply to outbound trips too?  If I can arrange for pick up when at my resort, then I will just do it then.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Canadiancruiser2 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info seashoreCM.  If this is a possibility then that's wonderful.......But I read on one of Official DME post saying that you must arrange for DME prior to arriving.  Does this apply to just the inbound trip or does it also apply to outbound trips too?  If I can arrange for pick up when at my resort, then I will just do it then.


 It means that you must have a DME reservation prior to arriving at Orlando Int'l Airport to get a ride to Disney. For the return journey, you also need a reservation, but you can make it same-day.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Just a Bump.


----------



## Rock'n Robin

When we return to the airport (non-participating airline, unless fares change) can we be dropped off at the curb and utilize the skycap services instead of waiting in the line inside?
I like the idea to go to the lobby concierge and ask to get the boarding passes--wonder if non-concierge guests can do this?
Robin M.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

DME drops off on Level 1... Ticketing is on Level 3. All you have to do is take the elevator to Level 3, and go outside. Nothing says you can't go back outside once you've gone inside 

And yes, "Lobby Concierge" is the concierge for the entire resort. I think Club Level concierge is what you were thinking of.


----------



## d4est

Quick question about:
*Current Resort Airline Check-In Participating Airlines: American, Continental, Delta/Song, jetBlue, United/Ted*

I just got my DME booklet with tags.  On the last page it says (for RESORT AIRLINE CHECK-IN SERVICE) "At this time, the service is only available for guests flying domestically* on the airlines listed below:
--American   Continental   Delta (including Song)   United (including Ted)
Please visit the Resort Airline Check-In desk at your Resort for further information."

Ok, I am flying Jetblue.  Is the info at the top of this thread correct & the booklet just needs updating?

Thanks.


----------



## Mouse-n-Mini

Maybe you've already answered this, but when our flight arrives in orlando (praying it does arrive safely!), is the magical express bus waiting to retrieve us at a specific time, or do the buses come every so many minutes to pick new guests up when they're ready to leave the airport (like the buses that go to the parks)?  I was wandering if you've got to be at a specific place at a certain time so you don't get left behind.  That's my question.  Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

Mouse-n-Mini said:
			
		

> Maybe you've already answered this, but when our flight arrives in orlando (praying it does arrive safely!), is the magical express bus waiting to retrieve us at a specific time, or do the buses come every so many minutes to pick new guests up when they're ready to leave the airport (like the buses that go to the parks)?  I was wandering if you've got to be at a specific place at a certain time so you don't get left behind.  That's my question.  Thanks!



When you arrive (of course it will be safely!!!) at MCO, you will go to Side A of the terminal, then go all the way to the lowest level, where you will find the DME Welcome desk. You will check in with them, they will stamp your return voucher, and then direct you to the correct bus area. The resorts are divided up, into different lines, at the bus area. You will go to the line that includes your particular resort. As the buses come, the CM's will direct you to a particular bus which you will then board for the trip to your resort. The buses come and go on a regular basis...so, no you won't be 'left behind'. It is more like the buses at the resorts going to the parks. So, if you need to use the restroom or get a quick bite to eat, you'll be fine. There will always be another bus coming along.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

d4est said:
			
		

> Quick question about:
> *Current Resort Airline Check-In Participating Airlines: American, Continental, Delta/Song, jetBlue, United/Ted*
> 
> I just got my DME booklet with tags.  On the last page it says (for RESORT AIRLINE CHECK-IN SERVICE) "At this time, the service is only available for guests flying domestically* on the airlines listed below:
> --American   Continental   Delta (including Song)   United (including Ted)
> Please visit the Resort Airline Check-In desk at your Resort for further information."
> 
> Ok, I am flying Jetblue.  Is the info at the top of this thread correct & the booklet just needs updating?
> 
> Thanks.


 That's odd that it doesn't mention jetBlue... they've been participating for many months now.


----------



## d4est

Thank you.  That's good enough for me.  I feel better!!  6 more days...and I am


----------



## Magical JenK

Ok, we'll be flying NWA so thanks for clearing that up...however, here's another question of mine...we will be coming in around 11pm & most likely going to bed as soon as we get into our room!  I'd rather not have my sleep interrupted w/a knock on the door w/our luggage...so you mentioned it's ok to claim our luggage ourselves & to bring it on the bus w/us...which we're more than happy to do, but my question is how late does DME run?


----------



## RC322

Got a quick question. My return flight is scheduled for 630 AM (I gotta make it back for class at 9  ). We are staying on site at POP. How do I get from the hotel to the airport? Do they have a shuttle there at 5 AM??


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

RC322 said:
			
		

> Got a quick question. My return flight is scheduled for 630 AM (I gotta make it back for class at 9  ). We are staying on site at POP. How do I get from the hotel to the airport? Do they have a shuttle there at 5 AM??


 DME is a 24 hour a day operation.

If your flight is at 6:30, your bus will be at 3:30am, and you will need to take your own luggage.


----------



## rw_hadley

We just booked our air, and they are through US Airways, but the flights are actually United/TED. We apparently check in at the United desk. 
Any idea if we would be able to use the Resort Airline Check-In, since United & TED are participating, but US Air is not?


----------



## biggroofy

Chip 'n Dale Express said:
			
		

> You do not need to utilize the luggage transfers for either way. You are always more than welcome to claim your luggage, and bring it with you on the bus. Just realize that when you take the luggage onto the bus with you, that Disney will not be covering gratuities for either the motorcoach driver or bell services at the resort.



HI,

Please let me know if my assumption is correct:   
I come from Canada via Air Transat. After clearing immigration and customs, I can pick up my luggages (both hand-carry and checked) directly to the ME bus. Upon arrival at the resort, I can retrieve my luggages when I get off, and take them with me to check-in counter.

Two more questions:
1). We are on a vacation package by NOUlTOURS (Flight + Disney Resort). The travel agent claims that there is NO NEED for us to book ME, since it is organized by the tour operator. Some forum members suggested me to make a reservation myself (to play safe), but I am just worried if I will be double-booked.

2). A bit off-topic. How much in general do people pay gratuities for motorcoach driver or bell services? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

biggroofy said:
			
		

> HI,
> 
> Please let me know if my assumption is correct:
> I come from Canada via Air Transat. After clearing immigration and customs, I can pick up my luggages (both hand-carry and checked) directly to the ME bus. Upon arrival at the resort, I can retrieve my luggages when I get off, and take them with me to check-in counter.
> 
> Two more questions:
> 1). We are on a vacation package by NOUlTOURS (Flight + Disney Resort). The travel agent claims that there is NO NEED for us to book ME, since it is organized by the tour operator. Some forum members suggested me to make a reservation myself (to play safe), but I am just worried if I will be double-booked.
> 
> 2). A bit off-topic. How much in general do people pay gratuities for motorcoach driver or bell services?
> 
> Thanks!


 DME reservations are linked to a room reservation, so it's impossible to double-book. Even if it were, it's FREE, so it wouldn't matter.

I might recommend calling the 866 number to confirm the reservation exists.


----------



## bethbuchall

Ok...I have a weird question that hasn't been asked yet.

We are arriving in Orlando a week before we are staying on-site.  We are renting a car for the first week and haven't decided whether we want to keep it for our on-site week.

Would it be possible to return the car to the airport the day that we are checking in at POR and then take ME to POR?  So we aren't actually flying in that day, but it would be transportation to POR from the airport.  If we can, that may help make our car rental decision for us.

Beth


----------



## ckdisfan

Just a question regarding Magical Express.  I was in Disney in January and we did not use the service.  I was wondering if there is a toilet on the bus?  It looked like there might have been a small one in the back.   We are traveling in March and wondered if one if available.


----------



## Magical JenK

One more question regarding ME....I've seen some posts where it took 2+ hours to get to the resort from when they landed.  While I do understand there will be some busier days/times of the day than others, I was wondering what to expect on an AVERAGE Wednesday evening...perhaps 7pm or perhaps as late at 11pm...???  We're staying at POFQ which I think I heard was one of the first stops on a certain bus...for that particular posting anyway...I'm debating on arriving at 7pm or 11pm & just curious what to expect....assuming everything aligns perfectly!!  :0)
Thanks
Jen


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

bethbuchall said:
			
		

> Ok...I have a weird question that hasn't been asked yet.
> 
> We are arriving in Orlando a week before we are staying on-site.  We are renting a car for the first week and haven't decided whether we want to keep it for our on-site week.
> 
> Would it be possible to return the car to the airport the day that we are checking in at POR and then take ME to POR?  So we aren't actually flying in that day, but it would be transportation to POR from the airport.  If we can, that may help make our car rental decision for us.
> 
> Beth


 Yes, that is possible.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

ckdisfan said:
			
		

> Just a question regarding Magical Express.  I was in Disney in January and we did not use the service.  I was wondering if there is a toilet on the bus?  It looked like there might have been a small one in the back.   We are traveling in March and wondered if one if available.


 Yes, but it's VERY small, and I wouldn't want to use it while the coach is in motion.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Magical JenK said:
			
		

> One more question regarding ME....I've seen some posts where it took 2+ hours to get to the resort from when they landed.  While I do understand there will be some busier days/times of the day than others, I was wondering what to expect on an AVERAGE Wednesday evening...perhaps 7pm or perhaps as late at 11pm...???  We're staying at POFQ which I think I heard was one of the first stops on a certain bus...for that particular posting anyway...I'm debating on arriving at 7pm or 11pm & just curious what to expect....assuming everything aligns perfectly!!  :0)
> Thanks
> Jen


 In my experience, it has been pretty much spon on 75 minutes from touch down to arriving at the Grand Floridian. Other resorts may vary.


----------



## DonnettaR

Ok, after reading all of the posts, I don't think I have seen my question her so that I will ask.  Can you just use the DME for a trip back to the airport.? We are doing a 7-day Disney cruise, followed by a 4-night stay at the Poly.  We have DCL transfers to pick us up from MCO and take us to the terminal, and will use DCL to get us to the Poly.  Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

Yes, you sure can. I have done it that way myself, but I did have both ways booked. I would call them to find out if you need to book the return trip. The time that I used only the return I had already booked it from MCO also, but my ds picked me up, so I didn't need to use it. The return was no problem at all.


----------



## DonnettaR

Thanks.  So when do I call to make the ressies and where do I pick up the special luggage tags?


----------



## goofy4tink

DonnettaR said:
			
		

> Thanks.  So when do I call to make the ressies and where do I pick up the special luggage tags?



Call as soon as possible, especially if your trip is within the next month or so. They will send you a packet, with all the info in it that you will need. You will not need the 'yellow' luggage tags since you won't be using DME from MCO to your ship. I'm sure DCL has already taken care of your luggage transfer. You will get a notification at your end resort, notifying you of the time you will need to be at the bus stop for your return to the airport. If you are flying on one of the participating airlines, you will be able to check your luggage through at this time. If your bus time is, say...10:00 am, for a flight time of 1:00pm, then I would suggest that you get your luggage to the luggage check spot by 8 a.m....it can get busy. You will check your luggage (if you qualify) and you will get your boarding passes issued then.


----------



## Melwood23

Ok I have 22 days, and 23 hrs till I touch down in Orlando. I have the DME, but when I look at my reservation, it shows airline unknown, and I know I put in the airline, Southwest. Now I am worried my luggage will NOT get picked up, because of this.


----------



## sallyjane

This has probably been asked and answered a million times but here goes. Are gratuitys already taken care of for the bus driver (carry on bags) and bell services. In December I went ahead and tipped them both because I was unsure and it is rude to ask.  

Thanks


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Melwood23 said:
			
		

> Ok I have 22 days, and 23 hrs till I touch down in Orlando. I have the DME, but when I look at my reservation, it shows airline unknown, and I know I put in the airline, Southwest. Now I am worried my luggage will NOT get picked up, because of this.


 As long as you use the yellow tags, your luggage will be transported. In fact, even if you don't, it still will get taken care of, but it will take a little bit longer.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

sallyjane said:
			
		

> This has probably been asked and answered a million times but here goes. Are gratuitys already taken care of for the bus driver (carry on bags) and bell services. In December I went ahead and tipped them both because I was unsure and it is rude to ask.
> 
> Thanks


 The ONLY gratuities that are included is the INBOUND Bell Services delivery of your luggage, and ONLY if you use the Luggage Transportation part of the service.

If you handle your own luggage, gratuities are not included for anyone.


----------



## DonnettaR

Thanks for all of the information.  Are there standing (or pre-assigned times) for bus pick up to return to the airport?


----------



## goofy4tink

DonnettaR said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the information.  Are there standing (or pre-assigned times) for bus pick up to return to the airport?



Not really. They leave when they have people on 'em. I don't think I've ever waited more than 15 mins for a bus to leave. After you check in at the DME desk, you will be directed to the bus line area, right across the way actually. Then, you head for the line that will service your resort, as well as one of two others. The buses come and go at no 'set' times....just as needed. So, if you were to say, use the restrooms or grab a bite to eat, it won't be the case of having to wait an hour for the next bus to leave.

As Tyler said...bell services people don't get tipped. The bus driver only gets tipped if he/she touches your bags. If you have carry-on only, and you have it on the bus with you, then no tip. But if the driver puts anything underneath the bus, he should receive a tip.  Sometimes I will tip anyway because the driver performed his duties exceptionally well....helpful, interesting, adding to my trip.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

DonnettaR said:
			
		

> Thanks for all of the information.  Are there standing (or pre-assigned times) for bus pick up to return to the airport?


 Yes. You will recieve a notice on your door the day prior to departure with your motorcoach pick up time. Be out at the stop, ready to go about 15 minutes prior.


----------



## DonnettaR

Thanks


----------



## la79al

Here's a silly question.  I am looking at myself and 2 kids coming down on Amtrak and being picked up by relatives.  Then we would meet DH at the airport as he would be flying in.  Is there anyway we could all use ME to get to ASMo or is there another way we would get to the resort?


----------



## LynnTH

Ok - I'm trying to get this all straight also.  We will be flying into Gainsville and renting a car for a few days as we go to Fort Myers.  We will be turning the car in as soon as we get to Disney.  So, We only need ME on the way back. (We are flying back from Orlando Airport) We are staying on Rented Points at DVC.  Are we allowed to use ME?  If so, we just make our reservations at the front desk at BWV??  We are flying by Northwest that is not listed - so, do we just take our luggage with us then??  Thanks in advance for all the answers.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

la79al said:
			
		

> Here's a silly question.  I am looking at myself and 2 kids coming down on Amtrak and being picked up by relatives.  Then we would meet DH at the airport as he would be flying in.  Is there anyway we could all use ME to get to ASMo or is there another way we would get to the resort?


 Yes, if you take a taxi from Amtrak to Orlando Int'l, and meet up with your husband, you can take DME.


----------



## huey578

So if we are flying Southwest Airlines into Orlando, will our luggage will be sent directly to resort or do we still need to pick it up at baggage claim and take with us on bus?  Thanks


----------



## seashoreCM

huey578 said:
			
		

> So if we are flying Southwest Airlines into Orlando, will our luggage will be sent directly to resort or do we still need to pick it up at baggage claim and take with us on bus?  Thanks


Luggage will be sent directly to the resort if that is what you want. (All guests should hand carry valuables, and stuff they will need right away such as swimsuits.)

Coming to Disney the Magical Express procedure for all airlines, including Southwest, is the same.


			
				LynnTH said:
			
		

> So, We only need ME on the way back. (We are flying back from Orlando Airport) We are staying on Rented Points at DVC.  Are we allowed to use ME?  If so, we just make our reservations at the front desk at BWV??  We are flying by Northwest that is not listed - so, do we just take our luggage with us then?? .


Yes and yes. Make your homebound reservation at least a day before checkout, you can do that at the resort. You will have to manage your luggage yourself between checkout and boarding the bus. The bellhop will store luggage for a few hours while you enjoy the parks, if you wish.


----------



## kristadisneylover

I have found this thread to be very helpful.  Question:  If I use the ME luggage tags and then decide when I get to MCO that I want to take them myself is that possible? Or will they automatically put the luggage somewhere else when they see the luggage tags?
Also, do you receive gratuities if we take our luggage with us - but then allow you to handle them on and off the bus?  Just don't want to jip (sp?) anyone?  I know if we take them the whole time you won't but was wondering about the above.
Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

kristadisneylover said:
			
		

> I have found this thread to be very helpful.  Question:  If I use the ME luggage tags and then decide when I get to MCO that I want to take them myself is that possible? Or will they automatically put the luggage somewhere else when they see the luggage tags?
> Also, do you receive gratuities if we take our luggage with us - but then allow you to handle them on and off the bus?  Just don't want to jip (sp?) anyone?  I know if we take them the whole time you won't but was wondering about the above.
> Thanks



HI and Welcome to the DIS boards.  As to your questions...if you put those yellow tags on your bags, you won't see them again until you get to your resort room. So, if you think you may want to pick them up yourself, at baggage claim, don't put the tags on. They are pulled before they ever make it out to the baggage claim area.
As far as tipping the bus driver, the rule of thumb is...if the driver touches your bags, he/she gets a tip...about a buck a bag. Any bag that was considered 'checked baggage' at the airport, will have to go underneath the bus, so the driver will be tipped. If you have only 'carry-on' bags with you, then they go on the bus with you, and the driver never touches them, and no tip. However, if I get a driver who is fun, witty and informative...basically goes the little bit extra, I will tip even if I only have carry-on with me.


----------



## kristadisneylover

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> HI and Welcome to the DIS boards.  As to your questions...if you put those yellow tags on your bags, you won't see them again until you get to your resort room. So, if you think you may want to pick them up yourself, at baggage claim, don't put the tags on. They are pulled before they ever make it out to the baggage claim area.
> As far as tipping the bus driver, the rule of thumb is...if the driver touches your bags, he/she gets a tip...about a buck a bag. Any bag that was considered 'checked baggage' at the airport, will have to go underneath the bus, so the driver will be tipped. If you have only 'carry-on' bags with you, then they go on the bus with you, and the driver never touches them, and no tip. However, if I get a driver who is fun, witty and informative...basically goes the little bit extra, I will tip even if I only have carry-on with me.



Thanks so much for clarifying!!!


----------



## rw_hadley

Someone on the AllEarsNet weekly newsletter claimed that they had contacted WDW regarding ME, and that US Airways was now a participating airline.
Can anyone confirm this?

Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

I read the same thing. The one thing to keep in mind with DME and participating airlines is this....every single person arriving in MCO, whatever their particular airline, is able to use DME to get to WDW. It is only the ability to check your luggage through for your return flight that is different. If you are not on one of those 'participating' airlines, you will get a note from DME the day before you are to leave telling you what time to report to the bus area. You will then take your luggage with you to the bus, the luggage will go underneath the bus, you will go on the bus. Then you get dropped off at the same spot at the terminal you arrived at. You take your bags and check them as usual. 

It is very nice to be able to get rid of your bags at the resort though. Hopefully, as time goes by, more and more airlines will take part in this.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

rw_hadley said:
			
		

> Someone on the AllEarsNet weekly newsletter claimed that they had contacted WDW regarding ME, and that US Airways was now a participating airline.
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Thanks!


The OFFICIAL word is as follows:

US Airways is NOT a participating airline.


Northwest is currently undergoing testing, and may do some soft-opens at SOME resorts starting as early as next week. (Subject to change, depending on testing conditions. Not available at all resorts.)


----------



## Sunshine427

I'm sorry, just to clarify....  we're flying on Southwest, so my luggage will automatically go to the hotel (POP) as long as I put the tags on them.  But leaving we have to bring our luggage to the DME bus & check them ourselves at MCO, it will not be done automatically since Southwest is not a "participating" airline, is that correct???


----------



## goofy4tink

Sunshine427 said:
			
		

> I'm sorry, just to clarify....  we're flying on Southwest, so my luggage will automatically go to the hotel (POP) as long as I put the tags on them.  But leaving we have to bring our luggage to the DME bus & check them ourselves at MCO, it will not be done automatically since Southwest is not a "participating" airline, is that correct???



Yep, you got it!!!


----------



## Sunshine427

Thanks alot!!!


----------



## Rosco'sjamma

We're leaving for Disney next Tuesday...March 7th. We made ressies last Thurdsay for DME and they said they would Fed Ex our tags to us. We haven't gotten them yet. Should I panic? Should I call? Do you think they'll get here on time? Thanks for any help you can give me.

Rosco's Jamma


----------



## safetymom

I would call them.  But you can still have your luggage sent to the resort if you don't have the tags.  When you go to the DME desk you give them your baggage claim numbers and they can pull the luggage and send it to the resort.  No need for you to go to baggage claim.


----------



## goofy4tink

Rosco'sjamma said:
			
		

> We're leaving for Disney next Tuesday...March 7th. We made ressies last Thurdsay for DME and they said they would Fed Ex our tags to us. We haven't gotten them yet. Should I panic? Should I call? Do you think they'll get here on time? Thanks for any help you can give me.
> 
> Rosco's Jamma



I wouldn't hold out a lot of hope. But, don't panic! Everything will go just fine. You have two options....since you won't have those yellow tags you can just go to baggage claim and pick up your luggage as usual and take it with you to the DME check-in area. Then your stuff will just go under the bus and arrive with you at your resort. 
Or..you can show your baggage claim slips to the DME people and someone will go get the bags for you and send them along with the 'yellow tagged' bags, and they will arrive at your resort sometime after you do. If you can give the DME person a good description of your luggage it will help. I have made some brightly colored wide ribbon tie-ons to help identify my bags.

Either way....it will all go smoothly. If I were you, I would just get my own luggage. That way you'll have it with you when you check-in. Have a terrific trip!!!


----------



## Rosco'sjamma

Safety Mom:

Thank you for getting back to me. Your answer put my mind at ease....somewhat. I'm sure all will work out. I guess I have to blame myself for not registering for DME sooner. It was just one of those things that I put off...a bit too long.

Again, thank you for your help.

Rosco's Jamma


----------



## Rosco'sjamma

Goofy4tinks.............

Thank you for your help. I will call today, but I'm not encouraged that the tags will get to me in time. Oh well, it's my own fault for not attending to this earlier
I will keep in mind your suggestions and just hope for the best.

Also, thanks for the "warm welcome" and good wishes. I guess it's pretty obvious that I'm new to these boards...so please excuse any mistakes I have or will make in posting.

As new as I am here, it's apparent that these boards offer a wealth of information. I thank everyone for their contributions. I'm sure it will help make our trip that much more enjoyable. I'm also sure that I will have many more questions and I look forward to learning from all you experts.

Have a great day everyone, and thank you again.    Rosco's Jamma


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

You will get your tags in time. When they 'FedEx' them, they don't just drop some tags in a mailer, and they appear the next day. They send the request off to the printer. That can take two business days. Then, when they are expressed, they are sent via FedEx 2 day air (usually).

My guess is that they would be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## Rosco'sjamma

Chip'n'Dale Express,

Thanks so much for the information. It makes a lot of sense. I know what to do in case we don't get them, but it will be so much easier if they arrive in time. I'm not so distressed as my Dh is. Actually, he's driving me crazy over these tags.  He's worse than a 2 year old!

Again, thanks for the help. I'll keep you posted. Have a great day!

 Rosco's Jamma


----------



## pixiedust93

The last time we were at WL in June, we were able to check our bags and get our airline passes at the resort but used our rental car to get back to the airport.  Is that still possible?  We are going at the end of March.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Yes. You can utilize the Resort Airline Check-in desk regardless of transportation. It's the inbound that you are required to utilize DME for luggage transfer.


----------



## m4travel

Having read the posts on this thread I believe I know the answer, but I'd like to run this scenario past you-all:

Preferred:  Check out of the DVC resort Saturday morning, checking luggage and receiving boarding passes from Airline Check-In Desk; go to parks; return to resort to take previously reserved DME to MCO.  Spend night at Airport Hyatt; board 7AM flight home; collect luggage at home airport.

Problem:  This may not work because ACD requires check-in not more than 12 hours before flight.  Last check-in at ACD is at 1 pm and our flight home is not at 1 am, but 7 am.  

Alternatively:  Check out of DVC resort Saturday morning, leaving luggage with Bell Services and asking Concierge Desk to print boarding passes from airline's 24-hour-in-advance, on-line check-in system.  Go to parks; return to resort to collect luggage from Bell Services (and print boarding passes at Concierge if not done earlier) then ride previously reserved DME bus to MCO taking luggage on the bus with us.  Once at MCO, Hyatt & morning flight as above.

The second alternative would certainly work, but the last time we used the ACD service and it was great not worrying about the luggage from check-out until we landed in Los Angeles.  Hope you can tell me that there is a way to follow the first scenario!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Unfortunetly, due to TSA regulations, its not possible. You'll have to bring the luggage with you. Sorry!


----------



## m4travel

Thanks, Tyler, for the confirmation.


----------



## DisOrBust

Any news of more "participating airlines"


TIA!
Sue


----------



## wunstaboi

hi i have a question,

When it's time to check out of the resort, where do i put my lugage?  Do i take it with me to the shuttle or what do i do? When i get back home, do i pick it up at baggage claim?


----------



## goofy4tink

wunstaboi said:
			
		

> hi i have a question,
> 
> When it's time to check out of the resort, where do i put my lugage?  Do i take it with me to the shuttle or what do i do? When i get back home, do i pick it up at baggage claim?



Hi and   to the DIS boards!! When you check out of your resort, it depends on whether or not you are flying home on a 'participating' airline. If you are on one of these airlines, you go to the desk for airline check-in (in a different spot in each resort), you check your luggage through (they take it away and send it to the airport), get your boarding passes printed. Then, you go off and do whatever it is you are doing until time to leave. Then, you head back to the DME bus area at the time you were told to be there (usually about 2 3/4 hrs before your flight time). You hop on the bus, go directly to the security line at MCO. and then fly home, where you will pick up your luggage as usual.
If you are not flying a 'participating' airline (like SouthWest) you can leave your luggage with the resorts bell services people. Then, when it is time to fly home, you pick your bags up from the bs folks, head to the bus, where your bags will be put underneath the bus, you get on and when you get to MCO, you go and check your bags as you normally would before there was a DME.
Hope that helps.


----------



## wunstaboi

thanks for the welcoming =) and also thanks for the great info!


----------



## debluvstigger

Sry if this has been asked already--- Approximately how long after you arrive at your resort does your luggage arrive-- I am planning on bringing the necessities with us in our carryons but would really like to get settled in if our room is ready when we  get there.  I guess we should just head to the parks like true disneymanics and not worry about our luggage.

thanks


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

It can vary by the time of day, and how busy they are, and what resort you are at. Thier goal is 2-4hrs after your flight lands. Sometimes it might be longer, depending on Bell Services. 

I've seen both extremes -- luggage beating the guest to the room, and taking several hours longer than usual. 

Bottom line -- have your carryon with what you'll need for the first few hours, head off to the parks, and have fun.


----------



## jultomzach

Can I take Magic Express 2 days before I check-in?  I am staying at Dolphin Friday and Saturday night and then onto Beach Club Villas.  I am packing lightly and familiar with the area, could easily walk with my luggage from Beach Club to Dolphin.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Nope, sorry. Disney's Magical Express is only valid on your arrival and departure dates.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

*IT'S OFFICIAL!*​
Northwest Airlines is now an official participating airline!!


----------



## dadto1

Any news on who the next airline (if there is going to be one) will be to go into testing.

US Air pleaseee


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

dadto1 said:
			
		

> Any news on who the next airline (if there is going to be one) will be to go into testing.
> 
> US Air pleaseee


 No news!


----------



## clkelley

Chip 'n Dale Express said:
			
		

> Nope, sorry. Disney's Magical Express is only valid on your arrival and departure dates.



I have stretched it once and taken ME very early the next morning after I've checked out.

Checked out at 1:00 pm (requested and received late checkout), went to the parks and PI till about 1am, went back to my resort, claimed my luggage from storage and took a 2:30 am ME for a 5:30 am flight home.

Technically, you are a resort guest until PI closes the day you check out.


----------



## ldb1030

This question is probably on here somewhere but can't find it.
So if we don't want to wait for our luggage, we just don't tag them, pick them up ourselves, take them to the bus and they load them for us and then we can get them right away when we get to our resort?  

We get in late and don't want to be up waiting for them.

thanks!


----------



## CleveRocks

ldb1030 said:
			
		

> This question is probably on here somewhere but can't find it.
> So if we don't want to wait for our luggage, we just don't tag them, pick them up ourselves, take them to the bus and they load them for us and then we can get them right away when we get to our resort?
> 
> We get in late and don't want to be up waiting for them.
> 
> thanks!


I think when you say "if we don't want to wait for our luggage" you're referring to waiting in your resort room and not waiting at baggage claim, right?  If that's the case, then you are absolutely correct, if you DO NOT put the yellow DME tags on your checked luggage you CAN get the bags at baggage claim, then bring them to the DME Welcome Center, then have the driver load them on the bus.  When you arrive at your resort, the driver will unload your bags for you, and you have them from there.  Simple.

The 2 most important things to remember: DON'T put DME tags on your bags; DO go to baggage claim BEFORE you go to the DME Welcome Center.


----------



## abner1776

If someone is staying on property but flying into Orlando/Sanford airport, can they transfer/limo/cab over to MCO and then get on ME at MCO ? ...and on the return trip can they utilize ME for the trip to MCO ? Obviously, no baggage check in would be involved with ME.


----------



## ldb1030

CleveRocks said:
			
		

> I think when you say "if we don't want to wait for our luggage" you're referring to waiting in your resort room and not waiting at baggage claim, right?  If that's the case, then you are absolutely correct, if you DO NOT put the yellow DME tags on your checked luggage you CAN get the bags at baggage claim, then bring them to the DME Welcome Center, then have the driver load them on the bus.  When you arrive at your resort, the driver will unload your bags for you, and you have them from there.  Simple.
> 
> The 2 most important things to remember: DON'T put DME tags on your bags; DO go to baggage claim BEFORE you go to the DME Welcome Center.



Thank you SO much! Just what I wanted to hear!  
One more think, where is the DME Welcome Center from baggage claim?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

abner1776 said:
			
		

> If someone is staying on property but flying into Orlando/Sanford airport, can they transfer/limo/cab over to MCO and then get on ME at MCO ? ...and on the return trip can they utilize ME for the trip to MCO ? Obviously, no baggage check in would be involved with ME.


 Yes... but the savings versus the additional time delays and transfer hassle might not be worth it.


----------



## Bambi5826

Wow! Great thread. Thanks to everyone with input. All of my questions were answered, and then some! My mind is at ease now.


----------



## almacdonald

CleveRocks said:
			
		

> I think when you say "if we don't want to wait for our luggage" you're referring to waiting in your resort room and not waiting at baggage claim, right?  If that's the case, then you are absolutely correct, if you DO NOT put the yellow DME tags on your checked luggage you CAN get the bags at baggage claim, then bring them to the DME Welcome Center, then have the driver load them on the bus.  When you arrive at your resort, the driver will unload your bags for you, and you have them from there.  Simple.
> 
> The 2 most important things to remember: DON'T put DME tags on your bags; DO go to baggage claim BEFORE you go to the DME Welcome Center.




Just a little more clarity on this answer please.

If we pick up our own checked baggage (sans yellow tag) at the airport and bring them to the ME check-in desk, the driver will put those bags under the same bus that we are travelling on and when we get to the resort he will take them out from under the bus and give them to us and we will then carry them to our room ourselves?  

If the above is correct, who do we tip and who is already covered?

If we bring our own baggage to the ME check-in will it always go on the same bus as us?  

If we let magical express do their thing, do they unload luggage at each resort as guests are getting off or do they take it to a central place to sort them out and redistribute. 

Sorry for all the questions.  I'm just really leary about not having my own luggage with me the whole time.  I don't wanna be neekid for my whole trip!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

If you claim your bags as one normally would, it will go on the same bus as you. At the resort, the driver will unload the bags, you will take them with you. It's just like if you were taking a towncar. Except it's a 45 foot towncar.  Gratuity is not covered for anyone, so it would be customary to tip anyone who handles your bag. That's at your discretion.

If you DO tag your bags... they will get pulled as soon as the bag comes off the plane. They get taken to a sorting facility (that works much like a UPS sorting facility). The bag will get scanned no less than 5 times, so its location is always known. The bags will be automatically delivered to your room, and you don't need to be there. Gratuity for the bags on this inbound journey is taken care of.


----------



## egroegsacul

I booked our upcoming trip and opted for using ME.  I gave the cast member my flight information.  We are flying in and leaving on Southwest.  Received our incoming luggage tags 7-10 days later.  Then, about two days later, I received outbound luggage tags for Southwest.  Is this correct since Southwest is not a participating airline and do we still give all of our bags to bell services until our time to be picked up?  Will our bags travel with us on the return to MCO or will they be sent seperately?  I would understand if we didn't receive return luggage tags, but we did ...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## goofy4tink

I've never seen any luggage tags for the return trip to MCO. If you are flying SW, then you will be taking your luggage with you, but they go underneath the bus, for the return to MCO. Bell Services will hold your bags until you claim them for the return trip. I would be curious about any tags that you got for the trip back from your resort to the airport. That's a new one on me.


----------



## CleveRocks

egroegsacul said:
			
		

> I booked our upcoming trip and opted for using ME.  I gave the cast member my flight information.  We are flying in and leaving on Southwest.  Received our incoming luggage tags 7-10 days later.  Then, about two days later, I received outbound luggage tags for Southwest.  Is this correct since Southwest is not a participating airline and do we still give all of our bags to bell services until our time to be picked up?  Will our bags travel with us on the return to MCO or will they be sent seperately?  I would understand if we didn't receive return luggage tags, but we did ...
> 
> Thanks in advance.



A coupla thoughts:

1) If you received something from the airline (ANY airline), it has nothing to do with DME.  Period.  Even people who are using DME and flying a "participating" airline don't receive any type of luggage tags for their return home.

2) Please post again and describe the second set of tags for us.  Maybe someone reading your description can help identify what it is you're talking about.  Maybe you should also describe the first set of tags you received.  A lot of people receive the hard plastic WDW luggage tags, the ones with the blank business-card size paper behind a plastic sleeve, and incorrectly think these are the DME luggage tags.  Those are not DME luggage tags.  The DME luggage tags are yellow sticky paper, are pre-printed with all kinds of identifying information, and are bound into your DME booklet.

There are people here willing to help, so please respond.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

I'm wondering if they are the new redesigned DME (inbound) luggage tags...


----------



## egroegsacul

The tags I received are DME tags with our departing flight information on them (pretty sure, they're at home and I'm at work).   I'll have to verify the information on them when I get home, but they are Definately DME tags (the yellow sticky tags that came with the DME booklet).  I received two DME packets, one incoming and one outbound about two days apart.


----------



## Philadisney

egroegsacul said:
			
		

> The tags I received are DME tags with our departing flight information on them (pretty sure, they're at home and I'm at work).   I'll have to verify the information on them when I get home, but they are Definately DME tags (the yellow sticky tags that came with the DME booklet).  I received two DME packets, one incoming and one outbound about two days apart.


i booked DME in January for our May trip....still haven't gotten anything in the mail.  Should I be worried? Who should I call about this??


----------



## Magical JenK

pixiedust93 said:
			
		

> The last time we were at WL in June, we were able to check our bags and get our airline passes at the resort but used our rental car to get back to the airport.  Is that still possible?  We are going at the end of March.



I had this same question for our trip in September.  I see the answer is yes, however I do have one other question...does DME need to know that I want to use the airline check-in/bag check?  Or said another way, I told my TA that we won't be using the DME for our departure.  Should I tell her we are?  Does it make a difference?  Does my question even make sense????  (DME First Timer)

Please advise.
Jen


----------



## egroegsacul

I just checked both booklets.  The first one I received has our arrival info on the "Flight Arrival Information" page.  On the departure page it says "No Flight Information Provided".  The second booklet I received has "No Flight Information Provided" on the arrival page and our departure information on the departure page.  The luggage tags are correct for both respectively.  The DME vouchers in the first package have our arrival date and the vouchers in the second package have our departure date.


Curious, huh?


----------



## Chameleon

Can I use the DME to transport my luggage to my room?  I want to rent a small car and have the DME take my luggage to my room and also to the airport on the way home.  Is this possible? 

Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

Chameleon said:
			
		

> Can I use the DME to transport my luggage to my room?  I want to rent a small car and have the DME take my luggage to my room and also to the airport on the way home.  Is this possible?
> 
> Thanks



No. DME was not designed to be a luggage transfer service. If you don't use DME yourself, there is no telling if your bags will get to the resort. Evidently, from what we have heard, your voucher is scanned when you board the bus. This is what tells the baggage people that you are there and releases your bags. If you want to rent a car, then someone from your party must use the bus.


----------



## goofy4tink

Magical JenK said:
			
		

> I had this same question for our trip in September.  I see the answer is yes, however I do have one other question...does DME need to know that I want to use the airline check-in/bag check?  Or said another way, I told my TA that we won't be using the DME for our departure.  Should I tell her we are?  Does it make a difference?  Does my question even make sense????  (DME First Timer)
> 
> Please advise.
> Jen



I'm assuming that you want to use the bag check-in for your return to the airport at the end of your vacation. Yes, you can do that. This, technically, isn't part of DME. If you were planning on using the bus for your return to the airport, then, yes..you would have to let DME know. But not if you are just going to check your luggage through.


----------



## Magical JenK

Great!  Thanks Diane!  Yes, I would just use it to check our luggage & airline check-in for our return flight since NWA is now part of the DME program.  We are using DME to arrive at the resort, but will have a rental car to get us to the airport for our return flight.  
So I can just check-in for our flight home & check our baggage at the resort, leave it for the DME to bring to the airport & the next I'll see our luggage is when we land?  And just to confirm, since we will have already checked-in at the resort for our flight, once we arrive at the airport, we can just go right through security.  No need to go to the NWA counter, correct?
Last question, when checking in for the flight at the resort, how early can you do that (check-in)?  Our flight is at 530pm & we are going to the parks before.  Hoping I can do the flight check-in & baggage check when we check-out of our resort???
Thanks
Jen


----------



## goofy4tink

Hi Jen.....I can't tell you exactly how early you can do the bag check/airline check-in. I have always had a morning flight. But you shouldn't have any problem checking in with the airline people at the resort when you are checking out of the resort. I believe their desk opens at 5 a.m. Just a side note...your bags are not transported via DME...it is a service basically provided by those 'pariticipating' airlines. You deal directly with TSA (or whatever they're called) right at the resort. The bags may go back to the airport via the DME truck but I can't say for sure.
And yes, once you have checked your luggage at your resort, you can just go directly to the security lines...no need to stop at the airline counter. I just love being able to do that!!!


----------



## Magical JenK

Diane-
Oh that's wonderful to know!  I understand now!  Thanks so much!  It will be so nice to get that all done before we go to the parks for our last few hours!!  :0(  And how nice to not drag around our luggage through the airport!  That's awesome!  Thanks again!  What would I do w/o the DIS boards?!  
Jen


----------



## clkelley

12 hours before your flight is the maximum you can use Resort Airline Check-In.


----------



## Magical JenK

clkelley said:
			
		

> 12 hours before your flight is the maximum you can use Resort Airline Check-In.



Great!  Thanks Carol!  We should be just fine then!!    
Jen


----------



## emmabelle

I just booked my flights with Southwest and plan to use ME for the arrival, we don't need it for the departure because will be on DCL.  My guestion is that our flight gets in at 10:00am, will the Beach Club just put our luggage in storage if the room isn't ready when it arrives?


----------



## mickey mommy

Wow.  This is wonderful!  All my questions have been answered!!!!


----------



## clkelley

emmabelle said:
			
		

> I just booked my flights with Southwest and plan to use ME for the arrival, we don't need it for the departure because will be on DCL.  My guestion is that our flight gets in at 10:00am, will the Beach Club just put our luggage in storage if the room isn't ready when it arrives?



Yes, your luggage will be put into storage and delivered to your room later in the day.  Once you arrive, also give your carryons to bell services and they will be delivered when your room is ready.  Head for the parks, lunch, pool, whatever.  Enjoy your day.  When you return to your room that evening, your luggage will be there.


----------



## emmabelle

Thanks, I was wondering about the carryons, I didn't want to drag them to the pool with us.


----------



## huey578

Does anyone know how far in advance I can book a flight with Southwest ? I need to book a flight for 10/21 - 10/28


----------



## m4travel

huey578 said:
			
		

> Does anyone know how far in advance I can book a flight with Southwest ? I need to book a flight for 10/21 - 10/28



Sorry, but Southwest is only booking flights through the end of September at the present time.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

*** NEW UPDATE ***


Alaska Airlines is now a participating airline, as of Monday April 24th.


----------



## egroegsacul

Just got back and figured out why we got two sets of DME packets.  Because we had a room price change during our stay, we had two reservations, hence two DME reservations; one on arrival and one for departure.


----------



## PrincessNED

Not sure if this is the right place to ask this but...

Picked up tiks and ME tags from our CAA (AAA)  travel agent today and she told me we had to put the tags on after our luggage arrives in orlando. ie we have to recover our bags from carosel and then add the yellow tags then hand off the bags to a ME representative.

From everything I have read so far shouldn't I be able to tag the bags in Winnipeg and just proceed to the welcome centre?  Or do I still have to gather the bags from the carosel?


We clear US customs in Winnipeg before boarding our United Airlines flight to Chicago where we connect to Orlando( also United). So we are not an international arrival cause the flight landing in Orlando is from Chicago.


----------



## PrincessNED

PS -  I asked her to confirm what she was saying with other agents in the office and she called back and said yes I'd have to claim the luggage and tag in Orlando.

DO the people at CAA have it wrong??


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Well... yes, and no...

For those guests travelling internationally, who will need to go through Customs... you claim your bags at the airport, proceed through Customs, and then you drop your bags back off after Customs, and instead of re-claiming them, they get transported to the resort. So, I guess you could tag your bags at home... or when you claim them for Customs... either way.

Your best bet is to call DME directly using thier 866 number which is somewhere on here, probably on the first page. (Sorry, I dont have it handy) They will confirm the real story.


----------



## clkelley

If you do pass through customs in Orlando, you only have to claim your bags at customs, then they go back on a conveyer belt and are transported to regular baggage claim for you, at which time if the yellow tags are on them, the Magical Express folks will retrieve them for you.

If you go through customs elsewhere then your bags should go directly to the regular baggage claim area, and if the yellow tags are on your bags, then the Magical Express folks will retrieve them for you.


----------



## Legend of Odon

Last May we flew Toronto to Orlando direct, checked our bags at Pearson, cleared customs in TO and the next time we saw our luggage was in our room at AKL after a quick check in and lunch. Next stop the pool  by early afternoon after we unpacked, then onto a wonderful meal at Boma........the whole thing worked like a charm! So fingers crossed you can clear customs in Canada and you won't have to lift a single bag until you go to unpack after your arrival! Good luck and have a blast.


----------



## PrincessNED

Thanks everyone!!

I'm going to tag them here after they are inspected by customs as I suspect we can.

I'll let you know if we get our bags ok.


----------



## Tinkwantabe

How does this work when traveling Southwest.  Can we still have someone check us in.  If we have a 8p flight out then how soon do we need to leave for the airport?


this is one of the most helpful threads I have read so far


----------



## goofy4tink

Tinkwantabe said:
			
		

> How does this work when traveling Southwest.  Can we still have someone check us in.  If we have a 8p flight out then how soon do we need to leave for the airport?
> 
> 
> this is one of the most helpful threads I have read so far



You'll be given a departure time the day before you check out of your resort. It is usually about 3 hrs before your flight time. So, that would make you leaving at around 5ish. If you want to check in with SW and get those A seats, then you should be able to do that within 24 hrs. of your flight time...stop by the front desk of your resort and ask them to get your 'SW boarding passes printed out please'. I've had very good luck having this done. Leave your luggage with the bell services people for the day. Go off, have fun. Then, at around 4:30ish, go back to bell services, get your luggage and head over to the DME bus area.
Hope this helps!!


----------



## Jams421

I have a silly question.   I am leaving in August and after I booked my flights I called to add my DME flight info(as well as request free dining   ) .   We received the new travel papers (the ones with your Itineraries) but it says Flight Unknown 433 and Flight Unknown 430 and that the time was unknown for our DME ressies.   I checked our reservation online and it says the same.  I know the CM took our flight info as she asked me to spell out the Airline (jetblue) and confirmed our flight times 3 times.  Will I have issues with DME? Should I call and make sure they have all the flight info?


----------



## mickey mommy

Jams421 said:
			
		

> I have a silly question.   I am leaving in August and after I booked my flights I called to add my DME flight info(as well as request free dining   ) .   We received the new travel papers (the ones with your Itineraries) but it says Flight Unknown 433 and Flight Unknown 430 and that the time was unknown for our DME ressies.   I checked our reservation online and it says the same.  I know the CM took our flight info as she asked me to spell out the Airline (jetblue) and confirmed our flight times 3 times.  Will I have issues with DME? Should I call and make sure they have all the flight info?



Funny you should ask this.....As I have the same question, except my flight is with Southwest!  Hopefully someone here has an answer!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Don't worry about it. You're FINE. 

On the off chance that there's an issue on the return flight, they'll correct it when you check into the welcome center.


----------



## Jams421

thanks!! That's what I hoped


----------



## Katems

Any news on US Air becoming one of the airlines to participate in resort check in?  I leave in August....


----------



## tribus121

Katems said:
			
		

> Any news on US Air becoming one of the airlines to participate in resort check in? I leave in August....


I would like to know allso as we are leaving in september


----------



## Rags

I would like to know about usairways also


----------



## taekwondo mom

I booked our flight for our Dec. trip on US AIR..  So I hope they join...


----------



## americanmale

I emailed bags, inc. last week,  they are the company that handles the airport check-in and they confirmed that US was in the plans to be added to hotel airline check in along with Airtran and Southwest.  No timetable was given though!


----------



## Corinne

americanmale said:
			
		

> I emailed bags, inc. last week,  they are the company that handles the airport check-in and they confirmed that US was in the plans to be added to hotel airline check in along with Airtran and Southwest.  No timetable was given though!



I wish Southwest would become a participating airline, SOON!


----------



## Sunkissed

Crossing my fingers for AirTran to join in time for our trip.  We have TTC booked rt to and from MCO, but would definitely like to take advantage of the check-in.


----------



## huey578

taekwondo mom said:
			
		

> I booked our flight for our Dec. trip on US AIR..  So I hope they join...


I read that USAir has now been added.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

huey578 said:
			
		

> I read that USAir has now been added.


 As of Friday, this is not the case. They may be coming soon, but there is no ETA on that.


----------



## huey578

Chip 'n Dale Express said:
			
		

> As of Friday, this is not the case. They may be coming soon, but there is no ETA on that.


I read this on DISnews. Is this something different than ME?

US Air joins BAGS service 
Posted on June 01, 2006 
Orlando Sentinel - Disney and cruise vacationers traveling on US Airways will soon have one less travel headache: transporting their luggage. US Air is the 11th airline to join Baggage Airline Guest Services Inc. to partner with Walt Disney World, cruise lines and other hotels to provide baggage transport and remote airline check-in services. 

The business allows passengers to skip baggage claim at the airport when they arrive in Orlando. When they arrive at participating hotels or cruise lines their luggage will be delivered to their rooms. The service also allows departing passengers to print their airline boarding pass from their hotel lobby.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

BAGS is the 3rd party that handles the Resort Airline Checkin (RAC) desk. They also do RAC desks at non-Disney hotels. Northwest was part of BAGS long before it became part of the Disney RAC desk. 

It's very well possible that US Airways will be joining Disney's RAC soon. However, as of today, they are not currently participating.


----------



## huey578

Chip 'n Dale Express said:
			
		

> BAGS is the 3rd party that handles the Resort Airline Checkin (RAC) desk. They also do RAC desks at non-Disney hotels. Northwest was part of BAGS long before it became part of the Disney RAC desk.
> 
> It's very well possible that US Airways will be joining Disney's RAC soon. However, as of today, they are not currently participating.


 Thanks for the info!


----------



## mherb

I booked airfare through Southwest and we have our Magical Express tags and documents.  Is Southwest not suppose to be a participating airline? I am confused it it is not why did they let me book ME?  

ETA: I just found out that we have to carry our bags on the bus and check them out ourselves.

Also, if my departing (from WDW to go home) flight leaves at 4:50 what time will Magical Express leave POFQ. I can't seem to find this info anywhere and really want to plan my last day well.  Thanks!

ETA: I just found out it is three hours prior to flight time.


----------



## legalslave

Mherb - you do NOT have to get your bags on your inbound flight.  ME will transport them "magically" to your room.  You DO have to bring your bags with you on your RETURN flight.  ALL airlines "participate" in the delivery of luggage to the resort when you arrive.


----------



## ACDSNY

I've put in a roundtrip reservation for ME on-line through the DVC members website for July, we're staying at BWV for 1 night then moving to Dolphin for 5 nights for a conference.

I've received a confirmation, but after reading this thread I'm worried I shouldn't of booked the return to MCO.  I figured we'd have to board ME at Boardwalk since that's were our reservation started.  Should I cancel the return?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

ACDSNY said:
			
		

> I've put in a roundtrip reservation for ME on-line through the DVC members website for July, we're staying at BWV for 1 night then moving to Dolphin for 5 nights for a conference.
> 
> I've received a confirmation, but after reading this thread I'm worried I shouldn't of booked the return to MCO.  I figured we'd have to board ME at Boardwalk since that's were our reservation started.  Should I cancel the return?


 You will not be able to take DME back to the airport. They do not service the Swan/Dolphin. Nor can you just walk over to the Boardwalk, as you will not have a reservation.  DME's reservations are linked to your hotel stay, and are only valid for those dates.


----------



## ACDSNY

Chip 'n Dale Express said:
			
		

> You will not be able to take DME back to the airport. They do not service the Swan/Dolphin. Nor can you just walk over to the Boardwalk, as you will not have a reservation.  DME's reservations are linked to your hotel stay, and are only valid for those dates.



Do I need to contact DVC MS to cancel or will it get cancelled automatically?

I would of thought my DVC confirmation would of mention this, since I supplied my DVC reservation number and arrival and departure dates and flights.

Thanks for the info, at least I know ahead of time I need to make other arrangements.


----------



## the Fidge

ok I am looking into Airtran as their rates for my area are great.  Is this a participating ariline and sorry if this is overkill, what does or doesn't this mean?

Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

the Fidge said:
			
		

> ok I am looking into Airtran as their rates for my area are great.  Is this a participating ariline and sorry if this is overkill, what does or doesn't this mean?
> 
> Thanks!



Anyone, flying into MCO on any airline, can use DME for transportation to their resort (with the luggage delivery service) and then back to MCO from their resort at the end of their trip.  Now, if you are flying a 'participating' airline (and at this point I'm not sure if AirTran is one), you can check your luggage through to the airport and get your boarding passes at the resort. Your luggage is shipped to the airport and you go about your business until it's time to board the bus back to MCO, then go straight to security..no need to check in as you have done it already back at the resort.
IF your airline is not a 'participating' airline, it just means that you can't check your luggage at the resort or get yourselves checked in. You would take your luggage, with you, on the bus. Then check it, as usual, at the airport. That's the only difference.


----------



## the Fidge

Thank you very much that is much clearer to me now.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

the Fidge said:
			
		

> ok I am looking into Airtran as their rates for my area are great.  Is this a participating ariline and sorry if this is overkill, what does or doesn't this mean?
> 
> Thanks!


 Check out the first post in this thread. It will tell you everything you need to know


----------



## Dopey Sharon

I read, on another site, that Southwest was now a participating airline.

Can anyone confirm this?

TIA


----------



## mickey mommy

Dopey Sharon said:
			
		

> I read, on another site, that Southwest was now a participating airline.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> TIA



I hope you are right.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Dopey Sharon said:
			
		

> I read, on another site, that Southwest was now a participating airline.
> 
> Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> TIA


 Southwest does not participate in the Resort Airline Check-In Desk.


----------



## Dopey Sharon

Thank you, Tyler. 

Although I would have rather had a different answer!


----------



## mikey13v

I know many of you don't care that Alaska Airlines is now on the list, they only have 2 flights a day at MCO to/from Seattle.
But it is the airline that has Mickey on the tail of a couple of its planes, as well as tink on the 50th celebration decorated plane.(flys from Seattle to Orange County California(DL))

Hope you all get your airlines added.  I fly Alaska exclusively, and I'm psyched!!


----------



## goofy4tink

mikey13v said:
			
		

> I know many of you don't care that Alaska Airlines is now on the list, they only have 2 flights a day at MCO to/from Seattle.
> But it is the airline that has Mickey on the tail of a couple of its planes, as well as tink on the 50th celebration decorated plane.(flys from Seattle to Orange County California(DL))
> 
> Hope you all get your airlines added.  I fly Alaska exclusively, and I'm psyched!!


I think it's terrific!! I love flying into SeaTac and being able to see all the 'eskimo' planes. I'll never forget the first time my 4 y/o dd saw one!!! Way to go Alaska Airlines!!!


----------



## seashoreCM

mikey13v said:
			
		

> I Mickey on the tail of a couple of its planes, as well as tink on the 50th celebration decorated plane.(flys from Seattle to Orange County California(DL))!!


Probably a tough question but -- Did Alaska pay Disney to use trademarked material for decoration, or did Disney pay Alaska for advertising space?

If it cost money to "participate" for example hook into the baggage check in process, payments associated with the first question might offset these costs.


----------



## mikey13v

seashoreCM said:
			
		

> Probably a tough question but -- Did Alaska pay Disney to use trademarked material for decoration, or did Disney pay Alaska for advertising space?
> 
> If it cost money to "participate" for example hook into the baggage check in process, payments associated with the first question might offset these costs.




Alaska Airlines and Disney have parntered up for a long time now.  Orange County(SNA), Long Beach(LGB), and LA(LAX) all have a lot of Alaska flights, so Lots of Disneyland promotions, kids fly free and stuff like that.  I think that Alaska Air has actually been name Disneylands offical Airline.

As far as 'resort airline check-in', you can only actually use it for 1 flight a day.  There are 2 Alaska flights out of MCO a day, first one around 7AM, and second aroun 6PM.  The 7AM flight is too early in the morning for RAC, so the 6PM one is it.  I would assume that the fees for each airline is somehow based on the amount of passengers that will be using it.  I really don't know, but that just seems to make sense.  But I could see the relative importance of Alaska becoming part of this, strengthening their lucrative partnership with Disney, and possibly helping with expanding this market by adding more flights in the future.

Alaska Airlines is a major player in the industry, but only on the west coast of the North America.  They serve Alaska, Canada, Western continental US, and Mexico; with few flights to Chicago, D.C., Orlando, and Miami.  They are very big in Seattle, Portland, LA, and Mexican Vacation Destinations.


----------



## JanetMom

How early does ME start running?

I'm hoping to book our trip soon to WL in February 2007.  I'm coming from Toronto and would like to fly WestJet which only has 2 flights a day.  The timing to Orlando is perfect but the timing home isn't great.

For my flight home from Orlando, I need to choose between a 7:00am flight, or a 9:15pm flight.  *If I choose the 7:00am flight would ME run that early*, and what awful time would I leave the resort at?

I guess I could do the 9:15pm flight but it seems like a lot of time to fill after check out.  We hope to stay at WL CL, so that would be a bit of help hanging around the resort, since we could hopefully use the CL lounge after check out.

What are the expert opinions on these options?


----------



## CleveRocks

DME is a 24/7 operation.  They never close.  A 7:00 a.m. flight means that your scheduled pick-up time at your resort would be around ... _{sit down, please}_ ... 4:00 or 4:15 a.m.


----------



## JanetMom

Yuck - that is what I thought.    

Air Canada, here we come.  They cost more and have poorer service, but at least they offer more flights per day.


----------



## Davy Jones 16

Read through the thread and still not sure.  We leave on Friday and are booked with a group of 11 families flying in for a baseball tournament.  We had to give all of our flight information to our Disney travel planner and we are staying at POR.  We have not received vouchers or the tags.  Our trip is confirmed (booked through Disney Sprorts Travel) but we have no tangible confirmation.  We will grab our bags (what I wanted to do anyway) and I assume the DME welcome desk has a computer and can look up our reservation.  Help.  We leave in 2 days!!


----------



## CleveRocks

Davy Jones 16 said:
			
		

> Read through the thread and still not sure.  We leave on Friday and are booked with a group of 11 families flying in for a baseball tournament.  We had to give all of our flight information to our Disney travel planner and we are staying at POR.  We have not received vouchers or the tags.  Our trip is confirmed (booked through Disney Sprorts Travel) but we have no tangible confirmation.  We will grab our bags (what I wanted to do anyway) and I assume the DME welcome desk has a computer and can look up our reservation.  Help.  We leave in 2 days!!


If you were planning all along to grab your own bags at baggage claim anyway, then, as you know, it's no loss that you don't have your DME tags.  In fact, if you did and 'accidentally" put them on some of your bags, that would have actually caused a problem for you! [But just for the record, even without DME tags you CAN still skip baggage claim and have your bags automatically delivered to your room, anyway]

I'm guessing you DO have SOME written confirmation of your DME reservations.  Do you have a WDTC document that says "Reservation Confirmation" at the top?  I have 2 different types of docs so far for my November trip, "Reservation Confirmation" and "Invoice."  Ignore the invoice for now, look at the other one.

My Reservation Confirmation document lists out each of our items.  One line item is the resort info.  Another line item is our park admissions.  There are also separate line items for Planet Hollywood Meal Voucher, PH Merch. Voucher, and the travel insurance we purchased through Disney.  IN ADDITION, I have separate line items for DME.  The one near the top of the list says  "FR MCO - DISNEY MAGICAL EXPRESS    1 PER PERSON" and at the bottom says "TO MCO - DISNEY MAGICAL EXPRESS    1 PER PERSON."

If you have something like this, then you have proof of reservation.

But you'll only need "proof" if there's some sort of computer glitch.  When you get to the DME Welcome Center with your luggage, they'll just be able to look you up on the computer.

If I were you, I'd make myself feel better and call DME directly (866-599-0951) and confirm my DME reservations.

HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## adreamisawish

Same person with question, was logged in under son's name last night.  We don't have any paperwork at all.  When you book with a group throught the Disney Sport Travel, there is only one contact person allowed.  So my friend is the coordinator and all arrangement were made as one clump throught the Disney Travel.  When they first tried to send everyone tags, they were all messed up (children with different parents, etc.)  So the coordinator at Disney Sports travel said he fixed it, but we would not need anything.  I am wondering if I call DME, will I need a conf. #.  I will try in a bit.  Thanks!!


----------



## kjccr

Quick question.....We have a 11:00am flight out of MCO on Northwest.  I am assuming we will get onto DME around 8am, so our luggage will need to be checked with the resort airline check-in counter around 5am (right?).  Does our entire family need to be present to check our luggage or can just one adult do it?  Also, can we get our boarding passes earlier than when we check our luggage?  So for example, can we print our boarding passes 24 hours in advance (so 11:00am the day before we leave) and then still go check our luggage around 5am the morning that we leave? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## adreamisawish

Thanks for the number, CleveRocks.  I called and they had us in the system.  She gave me one confirmation number for the entire family to use.  She said since we were in the computer, we did not need a voucher or anything and she did recommend us pulling our own luggage, since we arrive at 10:15pm.  We are Southwest and she said SW flies in on level 3, baggage claim is directly below on level 2 and the DME counter is directly below the SW baggage claim on level 1.  We will land and make our way down!!

Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

kjccr said:
			
		

> Quick question.....We have a 11:00am flight out of MCO on Northwest.  I am assuming we will get onto DME around 8am, so our luggage will need to be checked with the resort airline check-in counter around 5am (right?).  Does our entire family need to be present to check our luggage or can just one adult do it?  Also, can we get our boarding passes earlier than when we check our luggage?  So for example, can we print our boarding passes 24 hours in advance (so 11:00am the day before we leave) and then still go check our luggage around 5am the morning that we leave? Thanks in advance!!




Yes, you will most likely be picked up by DME around 8ish. You can check you bags at any time, it just has to be 3 hrs before your flight departure time. I was told, last June at POR, that everyone has to be at the desk in order to get boarding passes, since it is exactly the same as checking in at the airport...where they want to see ID and such. So, plan on having everyone there, in person. I believe you have to check your luggage at the same time you get boarding passes, but could be wrong. 
The one thing I would suggest is to get to the airline checkin desk as early as you can. I have seen very long lines around 8ish in the mornings.


----------



## kjccr

Thank you...but here's a new twist....what if we all went to the check in counter right before we went to bed the night before we leave and get our boarding pass and check our luggage then ( we are avid cruisers and are all too comfortable with turning our luggage over the night before we leave!)  Thanks again!


----------



## goofy4tink

kjccr said:
			
		

> Thank you...but here's a new twist....what if we all went to the check in counter right before we went to bed the night before we leave and get our boarding pass and check our luggage then ( we are avid cruisers and are all too comfortable with turning our luggage over the night before we leave!)  Thanks again!



The counters/desks close at 2:00 in the afternoon, or in that area. Don't open up again until 5:00 a.m.  So, you can't do that. Sorry. That's the reason so many people change their very early flights to ones that are after 8:00 a.m. I know I did just that last Dec...that way I could to the early checkin with the airline desk...changed from a 7 a.m. flight to one at 10:00..much easier to work with.


----------



## Veater

We tried to use the Resort Check In Desk to come home on 6/27 6pm flight and could NOT.  Alaska would not let the resort check us in or our luggage.  We had to pick it up and lug it through the airport that afternoon at 3 with the Magical express.   I complained to the person that tried to check us in at Pop Century but he said that Alaska had been denying everyone so far that tried to check in.   It was not just us.   At the airport, I spoke with another passenger that tried to check in at the Contemporary and she had the same problem.  She had to take her luggage to the airport and get her boarding pass there.   So be prepared as they may advertise that they are "Participating" but in reality they aren't.


----------



## kaytieeldr

kjccr:  You do NOT have to check your luggage at 5 AM.  You have to check it at least three, but no more than twelve, hours before your flight departs, not before you leave the resort for the airport.  On the other hand, to be absolutely safe, you should plan to have all your luggage AND all your 'people' at the RAC counter by 7 or 7:15 in case there's a long line.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Veater said:
			
		

> We tried to use the Resort Check In Desk to come home on 6/27 6pm flight and could NOT.  Alaska would not let the resort check us in or our luggage.  We had to pick it up and lug it through the airport that afternoon at 3 with the Magical express.   I complained to the person that tried to check us in at Pop Century but he said that Alaska had been denying everyone so far that tried to check in.   It was not just us.   At the airport, I spoke with another passenger that tried to check in at the Contemporary and she had the same problem.  She had to take her luggage to the airport and get her boarding pass there.   So be prepared as they may advertise that they are "Participating" but in reality they aren't.


 It could very well be that on that particular day, Alaska Airlines and/or BAGS were having some technical issues. I'm sure it was just an isolated incident.


----------



## bbrnca

Can someone update me on who is a participating airline ????? I've been looking over the transportation treads and cannot figure out who is and isn't, I'm flying USair in Sept. and not sure if they are.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

bbrnca said:
			
		

> Can someone update me on who is a participating airline ????? I've been looking over the transportation treads and cannot figure out who is and isn't, I'm flying USair in Sept. and not sure if they are.


 Check out the first post in this thread.


----------



## Donald - my hero

Ok i've read through this entire chain (12 pages) and I don't think I have seen the answer.   I have booked ME, flying with Southwest and realize that it is not included in list and all that is involved with that problem. NOW, we are staying at Music Family suites BUT i want to rent a car from Dolphin. Can I get dropped off there? OR must I go to the hotel on my reservation?


----------



## CleveRocks

Donald - my hero said:
			
		

> Ok i've read through this entire chain (12 pages) and I don't think I have seen the answer.   I have booked ME, flying with Southwest and realize that it is not included in list and all that is involved with that problem. NOW, we are staying at Music Family suites BUT i want to rent a car from Dolphin. Can I get dropped off there? OR must I go to the hotel on my reservation?


Everyone who gets a ride from DME MUST be dropped off only at the resort where they are a registered guest.  Besides, even if that weren't the case, Dolphin isn't a Disney owned and operated resort and thus is not served by DME.  Sorry.


----------



## the_princess

im coming over from europe and i think that im going to orlando sanford international airport. how do i go to WDW from there? im staying at CBR. Is there ME there as well or should i make sure that i go to the other airport?


----------



## CleveRocks

the_princess said:
			
		

> im coming over from europe and i think that im going to orlando sanford international airport. how do i go to WDW from there? im staying at CBR. Is there ME there as well or should i make sure that i go to the other airport?


There's no DME (or any other FREE transportation) from Sanford to WDW.  Your options are to book a flight that lands at MCO (Orlando International Airport) and take DME from there, or keep your current flight and arrange for private transportation from there.  There are plenty of companies that provide private transportation.


----------



## the_princess

i haven't booked a flight yet, but from Denmark there is not that many options. But ill try to get one for MCO. Thanks a lot Cleverocks, then i got that sorted out


----------



## NJBILL

Chip 'n Dale Express said:
			
		

> Check out the first post in this thread.




I checked the first thread and did not see Airtran. My brother just booked a WDW trip using AIRTRAN through AAA and was told they were participating?
Is this correct?
Thanks.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

NJBILL said:
			
		

> I checked the first thread and did not see Airtran. My brother just booked a WDW trip using AIRTRAN through AAA and was told they were participating?
> Is this correct?
> Thanks.


 They were mis-informed if they were told they could use the Resort Airline Check-In desk to recieve thier boarding passes and check thier luggage at the resort for thier trip home.

They can still use all other transportation and inbound luggage services.


----------



## dsnygirl2006

Just made my airline ressie's for my upcoming WDW trip in September?  I am flying in on Southwest Airlines....can I use ME if flying on the airline?  Can I personally make ressies for ME even if I booked my disney package through a travel agency???  and how far out can I book???  Thanks for your help it is greatly appreciated


----------



## Dopey Sharon

Yes, you can call yourself and make the reservations. I booked our room through AAA and made my own reservations with DME.

I'm not sure how far out you can make your reservations, but I would think you should be able to make them now. If not, they will let you know when you can.

Have fun!


----------



## ItGirl753

Sorry, I'm new to this topic and really confused!  I have a few questions:

1.  Can Shades of Green guests use ME?
2.  I do not have to go through a TA - I can book my own flight and then make reservations for ME? (Just the DisneyWorld phone #?)  If I do not fly a participating airline, how does it work?  I pick up my baggage and take it to the bus?  
3.  Is there a site where I can read more about ME so I don't have to ask dumb questions?  
Thank you.


----------



## CleveRocks

ItGirl753 said:
			
		

> Sorry, I'm new to this topic and really confused!  I have a few questions:
> 
> 1.  Can Shades of Green guests use ME?
> 2.  I do not have to go through a TA - I can book my own flight and then make reservations for ME? (Just the DisneyWorld phone #?)  If I do not fly a participating airline, how does it work?  I pick up my baggage and take it to the bus?
> 3.  Is there a site where I can read more about ME so I don't have to ask dumb questions?
> Thank you.


Well first off, guests at SOG can't use DME.  Sorry.

People can make DME reservations.  You don't need a TA, or a package.  You just need to be a registered guest at a Disney owned-and-operated resort.

As for where you can go for more info, the 1st post in this thread would be an excellent start.  For example, it says there that EVERYONE on EVERY AIRLINE gets the automatic luggage delivery upon arrival (skipping baggage claim, etc.).


----------



## malificentsman

Any word on new airlines coming online or testing resort check-in?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Nothing official has been released yet.


----------



## tms295

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/business_tourism_aviation/2006/05/us_air_joins_ba.html 
_"Disney and cruise vacationers traveling on US Airways will soon have one less travel headache: transporting their luggage. US Air is the 11th airline to join Baggage Airline Guest Services Inc. to partner with Walt Disney World, cruise lines and other hotels to provide baggage transport and remote airline check-in services." _ 

*Any news on WHEN this will take effect???*


----------



## Rags

tms295 said:
			
		

> http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/business_tourism_aviation/2006/05/us_air_joins_ba.html
> _"Disney and cruise vacationers traveling on US Airways will soon have one less travel headache: transporting their luggage. US Air is the 11th airline to join Baggage Airline Guest Services Inc. to partner with Walt Disney World, cruise lines and other hotels to provide baggage transport and remote airline check-in services." _
> 
> 
> 
> This is great news!!! We are flying USAirways for our upcoming Dec trip!!!


----------



## mikey13v

Veater said:
			
		

> We tried to use the Resort Check In Desk to come home on 6/27 6pm flight and could NOT.  Alaska would not let the resort check us in or our luggage.  We had to pick it up and lug it through the airport that afternoon at 3 with the Magical express.   I complained to the person that tried to check us in at Pop Century but he said that Alaska had been denying everyone so far that tried to check in.   It was not just us.   At the airport, I spoke with another passenger that tried to check in at the Contemporary and she had the same problem.  She had to take her luggage to the airport and get her boarding pass there.   So be prepared as they may advertise that they are "Participating" but in reality they aren't.



We also had some problems checking in for our Alaska flight.  We stayed at the Boardwalk, and tried to check our luggage at 7am for our 6:33pm flight.
The problem that they had was that they did not have the right printer for our luggage tags.  They had the Beach Club print our tags and had them delivered to the Boardwalk.  We almost missed our Ohana' breakfast because of this.
When we got to the airport to get our boarding passes (they could not give these to us at the hotel, I have no idea why), the Alaska Air agent said that we had 30 bags checked into there computer (we actually had 6).
There is definatly some problems that need to be worked out, and I hope they have it fixed before we stay at POP in 4 weeks.  I have a feeling that the service may not be so helpful there as it was at the Boardwalk.


----------



## gichicdoc

Tyler (Chip n' Dale Express),
Maybe you can help   
We are on a land package through Disney vacation for 3 nights at AK lodge and then on a 4 night Wonder cruise. Both booked seperately.
I have two questions:
1. Can we still check-in for our DCL cruise at the AKL before going to the port?
2.  Is it possible to have our luggage taken over on the shuttle (at 12:30 pm) even though we are hiring a private car to do the transfers from the lodge to the port. FYI- we are using DME for all of our other transfers (airport to hotel and port to airport).
Thanks so much!!
You are a true asset to this board!!!   
m.


----------



## wahoolio

We just got back from a 6-night stay at the Polynesian.  I posted this information in the "Resorts" forum, but I thought it would be helpful in this thread, as well, for those who may not be travelling on a "participating airline" :

We flew on Air Tran -- not a "participating airline" for which check-in is offered at the resort. Moreover, for our discounted tickets, you couldn't select your seats online until at most 24 hours before the scheduled departure. No problem to make sure my family of 5 sat together for our trip down to Orlando, as I simply went online at home the day before our departure. It was only the day before our departure from the Poly that I realized I wouldn't have the same opportunity for our flights home. I went to the Poly concierge desk to explain my problem, and the woman simply asked for my confirmation number. Without further explanation, she went to the Air Tran website, entered my confirmation number, chose seats on both originating and connecting flights for all 5 of us (in the same row on each flight, 5 across) and promptly printed out all 10 boarding passes for me. I gave her a "Mahalo" and I was on my way.


----------



## Califgirl

Any official word from Disney about USAirways?  I'm hoping they will be on board by the time I fly to WDW in late Sept.
The article about adding them to ME Service was from the end of May .. I hope it is still in the works to add them.


----------



## tracys2cents

Can I check my bags in at Resort Airline Check-In at 7:30am All Star Sports, but tell them I want to take my afternoon DME bus back to the airport out of the Polynesian?


----------



## CleveRocks

tracys2cents said:
			
		

> Can I check my bags in at Resort Airline Check-In at 7:30am All Star Sports, but tell them I want to take my afternoon DME bus back to the airport out of the Polynesian?


No, they won't let you take a DME bus from anyplace else than the resort you were registered at.  Sorry.


----------



## gichicdoc

gichicdoc said:
			
		

> Tyler (Chip n' Dale Express),
> Maybe you can help
> We are on a land package through Disney vacation for 3 nights at AK lodge and then on a 4 night Wonder cruise. Both booked seperately.
> I have two questions:
> 1. Can we still check-in for our DCL cruise at the AKL before going to the port?
> 2.  Is it possible to have our luggage taken over on the shuttle (at 12:30 pm) even though we are hiring a private car to do the transfers from the lodge to the port. FYI- we are using DME for all of our other transfers (airport to hotel and port to airport).
> Thanks so much!!
> You are a true asset to this board!!!
> m.




Can anyone answer this?? Never heard back from Tyler


----------



## goofy4tink

gichicdoc said:
			
		

> Can anyone answer this?? Never heard back from Tyler



1. I wouldn't think so. I believe, but could be wrong, that you have to book the entire land/sea package as a whole in order to do the 'one time check-in' thing. I'm doing 5 nights at BWV and then a 4 night cruise...obviously booked piece by piece. It never even crossed my mind that I could do that...only as a package.
2. The DCL 'shuttle' is a service that is paid for. If you have booked piece by piece, as I have done, then you can still use it, but it has to be booked and paid for. So....if you are planning on using a towncar service, why would you pay twice? DCL shuttle is the same type service as DME is...people transfer, with luggage included, rather than a luggage transfer service.

Now, be aware....I have yet to cruise or take any kind of transportation to and from the port. But, I am basing my 'assumptions' on what I've learned on the Cruise Boards. Hope you have a great trip..happy cruising!!


----------



## Mike in NC

My family is headed south in two weeks.  Any word on whether US Air is on board as a participating airline yet?  That would be helpful.

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Check out the first page of this thread. If it's not listed there, it's not a Resort Airline Check-in participating airline.


----------



## tomerin

we will be flying out of long island macarthur airport this coming july on southwest airlines. i plan to use ME. now here is where i am a bit confused. all i need to do is place the yellow luggage tags on my luggage when i check in at the airport and then when we arrive at MCO we just go to the ME desk and check in correct. then all i have to do is go to the resort and see if our room is ready and if not well of to the parks.

i have been reading all about ME,  if we can save 60 bucks on just one car service trip, i want to do so. 

i know i would have to bring my bags and place them under the bus myself and check the bags myself also.    on the return trip that is


i am sure this has been answered many times before but honestly the more i read the more confused i get

thanks


----------



## CleveRocks

tomerin said:
			
		

> we will be flying out of long island macarthur airport this coming july on southwest airlines. i plan to use ME. now here is where i am a bit confused. all i need to do is place the yellow luggage tags on my luggage when i check in at the airport and then when we arrive at MCO we just go to the ME desk and check in correct.   then all i have to do is go to the resort and see if our room is ready and if not well of to the parks.


 Yep, that's pretty much it.  Do yourself a favor and put the tags on at home, don't wait 'til you get to the airport.  The next time you'll see those bags will be inside your WDW resort room.  So at MCO, skip baggage claim, go right to the DME Welcome Center, then they'll tell you which queue to get in for your bus.  





			
				tomerin said:
			
		

> i have been reading all about ME,  if we can save 60 bucks on just one car service trip, i want to do so.
> 
> i know i would have to bring my bags and place them under the bus myself and check the bags myself also.    on the return trip that is


 Yep, pretty much.  You get the bags to the bus, and the driver will load them under the bus for you.  You actually won't be permitted to do it yourself.

ENJOY!


----------



## tomerin

CleveRocks---------------thank you very much   

that extra money will come in very very handy


----------



## sgmom

> Yes, you will most likely be picked up by DME around 8ish. You can check you bags at any time, it just has to be 3 hrs before your flight departure time. I was told, last June at POR, that everyone has to be at the desk in order to get boarding passes, since it is exactly the same as checking in at the airport...where they want to see ID and such. So, plan on having everyone there, in person. I believe you have to check your luggage at the same time you get boarding passes, but could be wrong.
> The one thing I would suggest is to get to the airline checkin desk as early as you can. I have seen very long lines around 8ish in the mornings.



I found this information a couple of pages back and had a question for clarification... we will be picked up by DME 3 hours prior to our depature flight take off, but what does it mean "you can check your bags at any time"... and "everyone be at the desk in order to get boarding passes"... ok, this may sound silly, but is this done at our resort or is this at the airport?  

From the way I'm understanding it, we can go together _somewhere_ and check our bags and obtain boarding passes - where is this?  and then be picked up by DME 3 hours prior to take off for our ride to the airport... Does this sound right?


----------



## goofy4tink

sgmom said:
			
		

> I found this information a couple of pages back and had a question for clarification... we will be picked up by DME 3 hours prior to our depature flight take off, but what does it mean "you can check your bags at any time"... and "everyone be at the desk in order to get boarding passes"... ok, this may sound silly, but is this done at our resort or is this at the airport?
> 
> From the way I'm understanding it, we can go together _somewhere_ and check our bags and obtain boarding passes - where is this?  and then be picked up by DME 3 hours prior to take off for our ride to the airport... Does this sound right?



Yes, if you are flying home on one of those 'participating' airlines. If you are, then you can head to the remote airline checkin area at your resort, they will take your checked luggage, tag it, you'll show your IDs, you will be given your boarding passes. It is the same thing as checking in at the airport. So, when you do get to the airport, you just head right to security. You have to be able to checkin at least 3 hrs before your flight. So...if you have a 6:00 am flight, you won't be able to do it because the checkin desk is open from about 5 am to 1 or 2 pm. 
Then, once you have checked your bags, gotten your boarding passes, you can head out and 'do your thing' so to speak. Just be sure to leave some extra time to go to bell services to pick up your carryon stuff. This can take up to 25 minutes if there are a lot of people leaving at the same time you are.

If you are not flying on a 'participating' airline, just leave your bags with bell services until it's time to head home. Then, 30 minutes before your are scheduled to be at the DME bus stop, head back to bell services, get your bags, and then go to the bus area. Your bags will be stowed underneath the bus. When you get to the airport, you just go to checkin as usual.


----------



## sgmom

Thanks for the info.!  At departure flight isn't until 10:30 am, so sounds like we will be able to take advantage of this.  If we do check our luggage at the resort checkin and obtain our boarding passes, then at what time would we need to be at the DME bus stop?  

Wait a minute, did I just confuse myself again?  We can do the resort checkin (We are flying United / Ted) any time of the morning after 5 am and leave our bags.  Then be at the DME bus stop for pickup at 3 hours prior to our depature?  (or 7:30 in our case).  I'm trying to remember everything!  Did I get it right?


----------



## dogsmom

wahoolio said:
			
		

> We just got back from a 6-night stay at the Polynesian.  I posted this information in the "Resorts" forum, but I thought it would be helpful in this thread, as well, for those who may not be travelling on a "participating airline" :
> 
> We flew on Air Tran -- not a "participating airline" for which check-in is offered at the resort. Moreover, for our discounted tickets, you couldn't select your seats online until at most 24 hours before the scheduled departure. No problem to make sure my family of 5 sat together for our trip down to Orlando, as I simply went online at home the day before our departure. It was only the day before our departure from the Poly that I realized I wouldn't have the same opportunity for our flights home. I went to the Poly concierge desk to explain my problem, and the woman simply asked for my confirmation number. Without further explanation, she went to the Air Tran website, entered my confirmation number, chose seats on both originating and connecting flights for all 5 of us (in the same row on each flight, 5 across) and promptly printed out all 10 boarding passes for me. I gave her a "Mahalo" and I was on my way.


 Thanks for this great tip.  We'll be flying Air Tran in December.


----------



## gduvall

How early can I check my luggage in for my return home.  I don't have a flight on the day I leave until 7:30pm.


----------



## goofy4tink

gduvall said:
			
		

> How early can I check my luggage in for my return home.  I don't have a flight on the day I leave until 7:30pm.



I believe it's no more than 12 hrs but at least 3 hrs. You can check your luggage through first thing in the morning. In your case, 12 hrs before would be 7:30 that morning. I would head over to the checkin counter before you head to a park for the day.


----------



## clkelley

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> I believe it's no more than 12 hrs but at least 3 hrs. You can check your luggage through first thing in the morning. In your case, 12 hrs before would be 7:30 that morning. I would head over to the checkin counter before you head to a park for the day.



The counter closes at 1pm, so the latest you could check your luggage is just before 1pm.


----------



## mikey13v

Well, it happened again.

We had problems back on 7/24 at the Boardwalk with our check-in, but it finally worked after a long wait.
This time it didn't work at all.  We were checking out on 9-6 at POP Century, and the airline check-in employee told us that we could not check-in at the resort because we had been selected for special security screening at the airport.  He told us this after he had trouble checking us in for quite some time.  I asked him how he knew that this was security related and he couldn't give me an answer.  I told him that I thought that he was making it up so that he could get rid of me, and my problem.  He then proceeded to show me some litterature that stated "some passengers may not be able to use this service", you know the general, "nothing is ever guarenteed, CYA".  He was very rude and made a spectical of me and my family.  I, of coarse, responded in kind.
The problem was not security related, it was an ongoing computer interface problem between BAGS and Alaska Air.
Alaska Air became a 'participating airline' back in April.  I had problems in July, and again in September.  Each time I spoke to the BAGS employees and Alaska Air employees they stated that this has been an ongoing problem.  This doesn't seem to be a priority to either party.
We are going to WDW again in December, I won't count on the airline check-in to work out for us this time, but if it doesn't I will discontinue to use Alaska Airlines for travel to Orlando.  We had been fairly faithful to Alaska, they are the only airline with direct flights between Seattle and Orlando, and then the joining in the airline check-in had kept us coming back.  We will begin to use American Air, or Delta.  They have cheaper flights and airline check-in.  The convience of the resort airline check-in is more important to us than having connections.  We rent a car, and it saves energy and time at the airport.


----------



## paulmc80

Sorry to hear about your problems using the resort airline check-in at WDW.  That sounds like a rather unpleasant experience while on vacation.  Hope its much better next time.


----------



## poohluvrs

wahoolio said:
			
		

> We just got back from a 6-night stay at the Polynesian.  I posted this information in the "Resorts" forum, but I thought it would be helpful in this thread, as well, for those who may not be travelling on a "participating airline" :
> 
> We flew on Air Tran -- not a "participating airline" for which check-in is offered at the resort. Moreover, for our discounted tickets, you couldn't select your seats online until at most 24 hours before the scheduled departure. No problem to make sure my family of 5 sat together for our trip down to Orlando, as I simply went online at home the day before our departure. It was only the day before our departure from the Poly that I realized I wouldn't have the same opportunity for our flights home. I went to the Poly concierge desk to explain my problem, and the woman simply asked for my confirmation number. Without further explanation, she went to the Air Tran website, entered my confirmation number, chose seats on both originating and connecting flights for all 5 of us (in the same row on each flight, 5 across) and promptly printed out all 10 boarding passes for me. I gave her a "Mahalo" and I was on my way.


Wow! We're stayin gconcierge, could I have them do online check in w/ our participating airline & print boarding passes as well? thanks


----------



## poohluvrs

When you check your luggage at the resort for departure, how does it get from the resort to your flight?


----------



## goofy4tink

poohluvrs said:
			
		

> When you check your luggage at the resort for departure, how does it get from the resort to your flight?



If you are flying home on one of the 'participating' airlines, then you go to the airline checkin area at the resort, usually off the lobby area, you give them your ID, they will tag your checked luggage (same as at the airport), you will get your boarding pass and you are good to go. The luggage is transported via a truck to the airport. You won't see it again until you reach your home airport. Just remember....the resort airline checkin is the same thing as checking in at the airport..it is a 'remote airline checkin'...so you handle it the same way..your entire party has to be there, with appropriate IDs in hand.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

It should be noted that if you do Online Check-in, you CANNOT utilize the Resort Airline Check-In Desk.


----------



## Becky G

We are flying into Orlando in the morning.  We are using ME, but want to pick up our luggage at the airport.  Do we still need the yellow tags?


----------



## CleveRocks

Becky G said:
			
		

> We are flying into Orlando in the morning.  We are using ME, but want to pick up our luggage at the airport.  Do we still need the yellow tags?


*Nope.  Throw 'em out.*

If you put the DME tags on your checked bags, then those bags will never make it to baggage claim, which means you wouldn't be able to get them yourself.  They'd be sorted, locked in a cage, loaded into a truck, transported to your resort, and delivered to the inside of your room (with the barcode scanned each time).


----------



## casey49781

Can someone please answer a few question and set me straight????? Thankyou,,,,In December I am flying in on Spirit Airlines, since it is not a participation airlines, I will need to retrieve my luggage before I go get the bus,,, Then on the return trip I will need to check all my luggage myself,,,Now the other question is if I come on Spirit air where do I go to get the bus after I pick up my luggage??????And on the return trip were do they let you off at???????? Thankyou very much,,,Tipping is not included for the driver so 1.00 plus is standard per bag is that correct...


----------



## goofy4tink

casey49781 said:
			
		

> Can someone please answer a few question and set me straight????? Thankyou,,,,In December I am flying in on Spirit Airlines, since it is not a participation airlines, I will need to retrieve my luggage before I go get the bus,,, Then on the return trip I will need to check all my luggage myself,,,Now the other question is if I come on Spirit air where do I go to get the bus after I pick up my luggage??????And on the return trip were do they let you off at???????? Thankyou very much,,,Tipping is not included for the driver so 1.00 plus is standard per bag is that correct...



To begin with....'participating airline' only matters when you are leaving WDW and heading home. Those that are flying on a 'participating airline' are able to get their luggage checked right at the resort, and then they get their boarding passes at the same time. It is just like a satellite airline desk. 

BUT....anyone, flying into MCO on any airline, can use DME and their luggage delivery service. If you are staying on-site, at a Disney owned resort, you are entitled to that benefit. So....when you make your reservation with DME, you will give them everyone's name that is on your resort reservation. Each person listed will then get two yellow luggage tags, in the one big info packet that DME will send to the primary person. Then, each person attached the yellow tags to their checked luggage. When you get to MCO, you get off the plane, head to Side B of the airport, go down to the bottome level (1) and checkin at the DME desk. Your checked bags will be pulled off before they ever get onto the 'public' baggage carousel, and put on special trucks headed to the resorts. You will checkin, get your vouchers stamped, asked how many bags total were checked, and sent off to the apppropriate bus line, then off to your resort. Several hours later your bags will appear in your room.

Now, as to where Spirt Air gates are.....either Side A or Side B, I can't remember which one for Spirt. But, when you get to the main area of the airport you should head to the lowest level of Side B..that's where DME will be. Your info packet will have great directions in it.

For the return to the airport, you will have to bring your bags with you to the DME bus. They will be put underneath the bus that you are on. Then you will head to the check in area of the airport, same as you normally would.
When you get dropped off, for your return home, you will be dropped off at about the same place you were picked up, and then you will have to hike to your gate. 
This is the only part of DME I don't like. A towncar will leave you at the departure level, whereas the DME bus leaves you on the ground level.
ANd yes, $1 per bag is appropriate.  Hope I've helped.


----------



## casey49781

Thankyou so much,,Yes we are staying on propery, so in a nutshell ,using the service is very good for arriving ,,,as i can tag my luggage and they will retrieve it and bring to resort later,,,but when departing its not so good,,,can you tell me what service is a good cab for departing as i will be having 2 young kids and dont want them wondering all over airport to find my way,,,,and would like to be dropped off at checkin point...thankyou very much


----------



## goofy4tink

casey49781 said:
			
		

> Thankyou so much,,Yes we are staying on propery, so in a nutshell ,using the service is very good for arriving ,,,as i can tag my luggage and they will retrieve it and bring to resort later,,,but when departing its not so good,,,can you tell me what service is a good cab for departing as i will be having 2 young kids and dont want them wondering all over airport to find my way,,,,and would like to be dropped off at checkin point...thankyou very much



It's not so much that you are going to be wandering around....they drop at both sides of the airport, A and B, but it's on the lower level. So,you have to go back up to Level 3. Not a big deal.  You could do one of two things if you don't want to use DME for your return to the airport. You could have your resort call a cab for you. They will call a cab that is 'approved' so that you shouldn't have to worry about what company you are using. It will cost about $40 or so. Or, you could use a towncar service. They will be about $50, plus tip. You could make the reservation yourself....I have used Tiffany Towncar as well as FL Tours (a board sponsor).

I'm not sure I would spend the money just to avoid the extra walking at the airport though. You could probably tell better how you feel about it once you are there, and have walked it in one direction. If you feel you don't want to do it in reverse for your return, then make other arrangements  when you get to the resort.


----------



## casey49781

I just wanted to say THANKYOU very much, You have been very helpful.....


----------



## CleveRocks

casey49781 said:
			
		

> Thankyou so much,,Yes we are staying on propery, so in a nutshell ,using the service is very good for arriving ,,,as i can tag my luggage and they will retrieve it and bring to resort later,,,but when departing its not so good,,,can you tell me what service is a good cab for departing as i will be having 2 young kids and dont want them wondering all over airport to find my way,,,,and would like to be dropped off at checkin point...thankyou very much


I understand what you are saying about "wandering around" and would prefer to just be let off at the proper spot, but you will be doing some "wandering around" the airport anyway, no matter what.

When your plane lands, you'll have to find your way from your gate to some sort of ground transportation.  Nothing you do can prevent that.

On your way back to the airport, even if you take a taxi that lets you off right near Spirit Airlines' counter, you'll still need to make your way from there and find your own way to security and then to the departure gate to wait for and board your airplane.

So like I said, there's a lot of walking around unfamiliar territory no matter how you get back to the airport, so why spend a lot of money just to skip _a little part_ of that walking?


----------



## Lewisc

You can usually get a skycap (normal tip is $1-$2 /bag) where the DME bus drops you off.  They will check your luggage for you, get you your BP and will give you directions.  







			
				casey49781 said:
			
		

> Thankyou so much,,Yes we are staying on propery, so in a nutshell ,using the service is very good for arriving ,,,as i can tag my luggage and they will retrieve it and bring to resort later,,,but when departing its not so good,,,can you tell me what service is a good cab for departing as i will be having 2 young kids and dont want them wondering all over airport to find my way,,,,and would like to be dropped off at checkin point...thankyou very much


----------



## CleveRocks

When I used DME and flew Spirit Airlines last May (2005), I used a skycap to help the 6 of us get our luggage to the Spirit counter.  The skycap used the elevator and beat us to the counter.  I'm not quite sure how he did this, and if it was "kosher" than he did this, but he had all of our stuff up at the counter and the ticket agent waved us to come on up to our luggage and check in, even though there was a small line waiting for service.  Maybe he waited in line for us and held our place for us?  I don't know, but he more than earned his tip!


----------



## casey49781

can someone help me on one more issue about getting from disney to seaworld or point me in the right thread direction,,,,,thankyou


----------



## goofy4tink

I used the Lynx system to get from WDW to SeaWorld. You can catch it at the TTC, it's usually about $1.50 pp each way. When you get on the bus, tell the driver you want to get off at SW. It's very easy. Here's the link www.golynx.com
Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## Disney Crazy Family

My question is  Our Nephew is flying down to stay with us
     at the disney resort.  We will be there several days prior to his arrival
     can he use ME and how


----------



## CleveRocks

Disney Crazy Family said:
			
		

> My question is  Our Nephew is flying down to stay with us at the disney resort.  We will be there several days prior to his arrival can he use ME and how


As long as he's named on the room reservation and will be coming in from Orlando International Airport, then he's entitled to use DME.  Call Central Reservations if you're more than 60 days from your trip, or DME if you're 60 days or fewer from your trip.  Tell them what you just posted here (including the exact day he'll be arriving), and they'll take care of it.


----------



## go cowboys

I have a different question too.  I was wondering if we can check our luggage at the resort if we are NOT using ME to get to the airport?  Would we have to reserve ME and then check the bags only to "miss" the bus?

Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

go cowboys said:
			
		

> I have a different question too.  I was wondering if we can check our luggage at the resort if we are NOT using ME to get to the airport?  Would we have to reserve ME and then check the bags only to "miss" the bus?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, you can. The RAC system is different than DME. Anyone can use the resort airline checkin (for bags and for boarding passes) as long as they are flying back on a 'participating' airline. You could have a rental car, be using a towncar service...doesn't matter, you can use this service.


----------



## go cowboys

Thanks for the quick reply.

We have a 9:30 am flight.  Could you tell me what time we would have to have them checked?  We are flying American.

Thanks again


----------



## goofy4tink

No less than 3 hrs. before flight departure...so you would have to check them by 6:30 that morning.


----------



## tomerin

here's a good question for ya

i am flying into orlando from Long island  ny with ds#2. my wife and DS#1 are taking amtrak to  orlando. on the way home my 2 sons are going to fly into midway in chicago to visit family and i will be taking amtrak back home with my wife. since DS#2 will already be checked in and has used ME already how do i get DS#1 all set up to use ME. do we simply just check him in at the resort ME desk and have him give the bus driver his luggage and then off to the airport

thanks


----------



## mikey13v

DS #1 doesn't qualify to ride ME back to the airport.  You only get a return trip ticket when you use the arrival ME service.
That said, I would just have him use your ticket.  You shouldn't have any problems with that.  As long as he has a stamped return ticket, he'll be fine.


----------



## goofy4tink

tomerin said:
			
		

> here's a good question for ya
> 
> i am flying into orlando from Long island  ny with ds#2. my wife and DS#1 are taking amtrak to  orlando. on the way home my 2 sons are going to fly into midway in chicago to visit family and i will be taking amtrak back home with my wife. since DS#2 will already be checked in and has used ME already how do i get DS#1 all set up to use ME. do we simply just check him in at the resort ME desk and have him give the bus driver his luggage and then off to the airport
> 
> thanks



Anyone who is on a resort reservation at WDW is entitled to a roundtrip on DME. Now, if they do not avail themselves of the arrival trip, then they are still entitled to the return trip. So....when you get to WDW, just make arrangements for your ds#1 to use DME for the return to MCO...just be sure to do it several days before he needs to depart so there are no issues.

I have used the return trip to MCO before when I haven't used the arrival section. My ds picked my up at MCO and delivered me to BWV, so I didn't need DME to get to WDW, but I needed it to get back to MCO. I was able to do that with no problem at all.


----------



## Kristina

Hi! My question is what do you need to show when you check in at the DME desk? We will be at Disney 15 nights and I just received from my TA our documents but nothing regarding DME. We are flying with Virgin and plan on picking up our luggage and taking it with us but don't we need a reservation # or will our package reservation be enough? We have one 10 night MYW package and one 5 nights room only but that won't make a difference right? 

I'm sorry I am sure it's be asked before but I couldn't find the answer and my TA is on vacation until Nov. 12th  . If we need documents I'll need to email one of her colleagues so thanks in advance   .


----------



## goofy4tink

I would doublecheck with your TA just to be sure you have DME added to your reservation. Anyone staying at a WDW resort is entitled to use DME but you have to have a reservation made rather than just show up at the counter. You should have received an info packet from DME 3 weeks before your departure date.
You can make the reservation almost right up to the departure date, so don't worry about that. Just be sure to call the TA as soon as they return to their office, and have them call DME and make that reservation for you.


----------



## mikayla73

Just a quick question, sorry if it has been asked already, but I couldn't find the answer.

We are two couples that are arriving at the same time, staying in the same room. The ressie is in mine and DH's name and we are planning on using DME. However, our friends are going to be leaving 3 days before we are, will they still be able to use DME to go back to MCO? Can they make their own ressies for DME? Is it tied to the room at all?

TIA for the help!


----------



## goofy4tink

mikayla73 said:
			
		

> Just a quick question, sorry if it has been asked already, but I couldn't find the answer.
> 
> We are two couples that are arriving at the same time, staying in the same room. The ressie is in mine and DH's name and we are planning on using DME. However, our friends are going to be leaving 3 days before we are, will they still be able to use DME to go back to MCO? Can they make their own ressies for DME? Is it tied to the room at all?
> 
> TIA for the help!



Although DME is tied to your room reservation, it is easy for some to leave before the others. As long as everyone is listed on the room reservation, they are entitled to a ride from MCO to the resort and then back to the airport at the end of their trip. So,I'm assuming that your friends' names are on the room reservation. If this is the case, they can leave anytime they want. My dh left BCV before us. In fact, he left BCV on a Wed to fly home, we moved to POR 2 days after that and left from POR!!! Still no problems. Just stop by the front desk, or call DME yourself, and be sure they are aware of your friends departure day/time, so a bus will be provided. Do this a day or two before they need to leave.


----------



## Molokai Gram

Aloha,

We have a 7:05 am flight.  If the desk doesn't open until 5 am, and that is less than 3 hours before, does that mean we can't use ME?

Mahalo!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

No. It just means you cannot use the Resort Airline Check-In Desk.


----------



## mikayla73

goofy4tink said:
			
		

> Although DME is tied to your room reservation, it is easy for some to leave before the others. As long as everyone is listed on the room reservation, they are entitled to a ride from MCO to the resort and then back to the airport at the end of their trip. So,I'm assuming that your friends' names are on the room reservation. If this is the case, they can leave anytime they want. My dh left BCV before us. In fact, he left BCV on a Wed to fly home, we moved to POR 2 days after that and left from POR!!! Still no problems. Just stop by the front desk, or call DME yourself, and be sure they are aware of your friends departure day/time, so a bus will be provided. Do this a day or two before they need to leave.


Thanks! They are on the reservation, so we should be good to go!


----------



## Kristina

Thank you GoofyforTink   . I called and spoke with the a TA who got us reservations right away. Phew, that was a close one!


----------



## jensen

OK, so I get up the morning of my last day at the world, go over to the airline check-in desk at my resort and drop my luggage, get my boarding passes (we are flying Northwest) for myself, DH, DD & DS. Then we head off to the parks for a few hours before we have to meet our bus to the airport. When we arrive at the airport - we don't have to check luggage or get boarding passes - we simply head to our gate. Is it really this simple?????


----------



## CleveRocks

jensen said:
			
		

> OK, so I get up the morning of my last day at the world, go over to the airline check-in desk at my resort and drop my luggage, get my boarding passes (we are flying Northwest) for myself, DH, DD & DS. Then we head off to the parks for a few hours before we have to meet our bus to the airport. When we arrive at the airport - we don't have to check luggage or get boarding passes - we simply head to our gate. Is it really this simple?????


You betcha!


----------



## Mickiethepooh

I was told that I can use ME and bring my EVC just to let them know when I book, which I did , though I do not yet have flight info. coming in May.

I wanted to know if there is anything else special I need to do or know about this? can the ECV be transported in the cargo hold and me in a bus seat? or do I have to ride the ECV the entire way?

and do I have to wait for a special bus or would any of the busses be able to accomodate me?

any other info related to this that I did not think to ask but that I might need to know?
Thank you


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

There are two options... 

If you're okay with the ECV riding in the luggage compartment, and can climb the 7-8 steps to get to the passenger compartment, then that is an option. (Although it's one that I don't particularly like, since it involves lifting the ECV into the baggage compartment, which can be challenging for one.

Otherwise, over half of the DME fleet is equipped with a wheelchair lift. As long as you have that specifically mentioned on your reservation, you will be all set. 


One last note, if you could please visit this post, on our signature guidelines. 
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=976026


----------



## Mason7AK

We are traveling in Feb. with two adults and two children in wheelchairs. We noted on our reservation (via Disney online) under Special Requests: Wheelchair Lift, but can you tell me if one bus will accommodate both the wheelchairs. Or will we have to travel on two buses? 
Thanks!
Angela


----------



## IlovePiglet

One bus can accomodate two wheelchairs.  Just be sure that DME has this in your reservation.  Unlike Disney owned buses, not all DME buses have wheelchair lifts.


----------



## OneMoreTry

I assume that DME can accomodate parties arriving from two locations at different times on different airlines that are staying in the same room.

Correct?


----------



## CleveRocks

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> I assume that DME can accomodate parties arriving from two locations at different times on different airlines that are staying in the same room.
> 
> Correct?


Absolutely.  ALL registered guests are entitled to the full DME treatment, even if they're coming from different cities on different days.  Just make sure DME knows EXACTLY who is coming in when and from where, etc.


----------



## clkelley

Mickiethepooh said:
			
		

> I was told that I can use ME and bring my EVC just to let them know when I book, which I did , though I do not yet have flight info. coming in May.
> 
> I wanted to know if there is anything else special I need to do or know about this? can the ECV be transported in the cargo hold and me in a bus seat? or do I have to ride the ECV the entire way?
> 
> and do I have to wait for a special bus or would any of the busses be able to accomodate me?
> 
> any other info related to this that I did not think to ask but that I might need to know?
> Thank you



Another note, if the ECV rides in the cargo hold and you get on the bus either YOU or someone in your party must put the ECV in the hold yourself.  They will not load it or unload it for you.  We have done this many times.  The cargo hold is fairly low to the ground and I have loaded ours myself by taking the batteries off.  Also when my two sons are with us it is really easy.

If you decide to use the lift make sure you remind them at every opportunity that you need a lift.  (When you make the reservation, when you arrive at the Magical Express Counter, when you arrive at your resort, and call them one more time when your pickup time shows up on your resort door.) 

It might also be a safe option to schedule your return from the resort 4 hours before your flight. Leaving from the airport is no problem, you just wait for the next available lift bus, but on your ride back to the airport if the wrong bus shows up, it might take them awhile to send the right type bus. Of course, if you or someone in your party can load the ECV in the cargo area, then it doesn't matter what type bus.


----------



## Mickiethepooh

Ok another question, if we decide to rent an SUV to transport the ECV ourselves, we will need it once in park anyway, can our luggage still go by way of the express? or do we have to be physically taking the transport as well? It would make it much easier if we just have to load the ECV and not collect checked luggage and load that AND ECV in car etc.
so is that possible or not?


----------



## CleveRocks

Mickiethepooh said:


> Ok another question, if we decide to rent an SUV to transport the ECV ourselves, we will need it once in park anyway, can our luggage still go by way of the express? or do we have to be physically taking the transport as well? It would make it much easier if we just have to load the ECV and not collect checked luggage and load that AND ECV in car etc.
> so is that possible or not?


This is a matter that's been debated.  Disney states that DME is NOT a luggage-only service, and that if your bus voucher is not scanned upon boarding the bus then your luggage will remain at MCO and will not be delivered to your resort.  Some people have reported that luggage has gone through to the resort, anyway.  Is Disney a paper tiger, or did people who's luggage reportedly went through simply get lucky and buck the odds?

For me, the bottom line is that I wouldn't want to take the chance of Disney being accurate and them not sending my luggage to my resort.  I have an offer from someone to test this out next November when I plan to visit next, with the promise that if my luggage is not sent he will go back to the airport to retrieve it for me.  I'm willing to take that bet, because either way, I will have my luggage delivered to my resort for me (if not by DME, then by the person making the offer to try this experiment).


----------



## Lewisc

Mickiethepooh said:


> Ok another question, if we decide to rent an SUV to transport the ECV ourselves, we will need it once in park anyway, can our luggage still go by way of the express? or do we have to be physically taking the transport as well? It would make it much easier if we just have to load the ECV and not collect checked luggage and load that AND ECV in car etc.
> so is that possible or not?



CLEVE ROCKS gave you the official information.  All the anecdotal evidence suggests all tagged luggage goes directly to your resort even if the guest doesn't check in at the DME desk.

The fact that CLEVEROCKS luggage will make it to his resort without checking in at the DME desk doesn't change the fact that Disney might decide to change the system *in the future* to enforce the written policy.


----------



## Galactus

Hi Tyler!

I realize that you can only check-in (to depart) at the applicable Disney resorts for only Domestic flights. But what if my flight is one that is initially Domestic (flys to Denver) but whose ultimate destination is in Canada (Vancouver, BC)? Would I still be eligible? Does this matter?

Thanks, Charles


----------



## MouseTrip07

I read on page one of this thread that there is a pilot program for Airtran as a participating airline for check in on the return flight at certain resorts beginning Dec 19.  Can anyone verify this?  We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge Jan 28-Feb 3 and are flying Airtran.  We would love to be able to leave our luggage at AKL and not see it again until we get home.

Thanks,
Jennifer
less than 3 weeks to our first ever trip to WDW


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

MouseTrip07 said:


> I read on page one of this thread that there is a pilot program for Airtran as a participating airline for check in on the return flight at certain resorts beginning Dec 19.  Can anyone verify this?  We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge Jan 28-Feb 3 and are flying Airtran.  We would love to be able to leave our luggage at AKL and not see it again until we get home.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jennifer
> less than 3 weeks to our first ever trip to WDW


Being a pilot program... it amy be available... it may not be available, as they tweak the systme. But more than likely it will be available.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We flew air tran on our January 4-January 9 trip and was surprised to find out that Air Tran was now participating.  A bellman at the Polynesian told us when we called to check our bags.  I hope it continues since we always usually fly AIr Tran.  The bellman didn't tell us it was a pilot program, he told us that Air Tran just became a participating airline in the past two weeks.


----------



## OneMoreTry

DisneyMomx7 said:


> We flew air tran on our January 4-January 9 trip and was surprised to find out that Air Tran was now participating.  A bellman at the Polynesian told us when we called to check our bags.  I hope it continues since we always usually fly AIr Tran.  The bellman didn't tell us it was a pilot program, he told us that Air Tran just became a participating airline in the past two weeks.




Is AirTran a decent airline?  My inlaws are thinking of using it.


----------



## CleveRocks

I had no experience with AirTran until our recent November trip.  No problems at all, as pleasant as air travel can be.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We've flown US Air, Air Tran and Southwest and I have to say Air Tran is my favorite.  They've always left on time (weather permitting) and usually we land even before the estimated arrival time.  The boarding is better than the cattle call at Southwest and we've always had courteous service. HTH.


----------



## djw320

Does anyone know what resorts airtran is being tested at? Hopefully CBR


----------



## bosox18

Just want to check and make sure this is no problem. We're flying in to MCO and will use the Magical Express to get to Pop Century. At the end of our stay, though, we're going to rent a car at the airport and explore some other parts of Florida. 

Is there any problem for me (leaving the family behind) to ride the Express back to the airport (no luggage in tow), pick up the car, then drive back to the hotel to pick up my family and luggage? Do I have to concoct a fake airline reservation to get a ride back?


----------



## clkelley

That is no problem at all.  However, you will need to give them a flight number of a flight that will be leaving the airport approximately 3 hours after you want to leave PoP.


----------



## bosox18

Thanks. So I do have to come up with a pretend flight. Doesn't seem like it should have to be so clandestine, but no problem.


----------



## jeanylaser

our family is flying in delta. Delta is in the list too. I am so confused. Please! Help me to understand.


----------



## CleveRocks

jeanylaser said:


> our family is flying in delta. Delta is in the list too. I am so confused. Please! Help me to understand.



It would be helpful to read at least the first page or 2 of this thread.

ARRIVAL IN ORLANDO:
Everyone on every airline gets the free automatic luggage delivery to the inside of your resort room, and the free bus ride to your resort.

LEAVING AT THE END OF YOUR TRIP:
People flying one of the "participating airlines" can check their luggage in at their resort's Resort Airline Check-in desk, and then not see it again until it's on their home airport's baggage claim carousel.  People on all other airlines must get their luggage to the DME bus -- the driver will load it under the bus, and then unload it when you get dropped off at the airport, and then you check your luggage in with your airline like usual.  Regardless of airline, everyone gets the free bus ride if they want it.

All of the above is contingent on having DME reservations.  Only people named on the reservation at a Disney owned-and-operated resort can use these services.

PLEASE, read at least the beginning of this thread.


----------



## jeanylaser

thank you for this info Taylor.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

djw320 said:


> Does anyone know what resorts airtran is being tested at? Hopefully CBR


 
Check out the first page of this thread for the answer.


----------



## noname70

3 questions:  We are checking in to Pop for 4 days and then switching to BCV for 5 days.  Will this be taken care of when I reserve or will I have to make arrangements at BCV for my return?

Our return flight is 8:00pm (non paticipating airline).  Will the hotel hold the bags that long after check out if we go to the parks for 6 hours?

What is the typical amount of time it takes to get to Pop from MCO?  I've read 75 minutes to GF?  Do value resorts take more time?

Ok maybe that was more than 3 questions......thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

noname70 said:


> 3 questions:  We are checking in to Pop for 4 days and then switching to BCV for 5 days.  Will this be taken care of when I reserve or will I have to make arrangements at BCV for my return?
> 
> Our return flight is 8:00pm (non paticipating airline).  Will the hotel hold the bags that long after check out if we go to the parks for 6 hours?
> 
> What is the typical amount of time it takes to get to Pop from MCO?  I've read 75 minutes to GF?  Do value resorts take more time?
> 
> Ok maybe that was more than 3 questions......thanks



1. Yes, you can make the switch easily. Just tell them when you book the reservation. If you want to be sure they have it down correctly, then double check when you get to BCV. I split between BWV and POR and had no issues at all with DME in the return.

2. Yes, bell services will hold your bags as long as you need. Be sure to be back at the resort 45 mins before the bus leaves since it can take a bit of time for bell services to haul out your bags and you don't want to cut it too close.

3. It has routinely taken me about 30 minutes to get to POP from MCO. I have used DME for the trip twice now, and the first time it took me 70 mins from deplaning to POP's checkin desk. WE were the first stop that time. Second time it took about 85 mins...but we were the last of three stops that time. The actual ride from the airport is about 30 minutes or so. That's what it is for most of the resorts I believe. At least, that's what it has been for POR, ASMusic, POP, BWV, BCV, CR and the Polynesian...give or take 5 mins either way.


----------



## jeanylaser

Please! Tell me the website of Disney's Magical Express? Please! tell me how it work?


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> Please! Tell me the website of Disney's Magical Express? Please! tell me how it work?



Okay.....here is the phone number..866-599-0951. There isn't a 'website'. They will ask you for your resort confimation number, and your flight info, as well as who is in your party. Then, about 3-4 weeks before your trip, they will send you an info packet, with your yellow luggage tags that will go on your checked bags, as well as directions to the DME checkin desk. Your flight info will be listed in it as well as your resort destination.
So....you're all packed and ready to go. Put a yellow tag on each bag you will be checking. (you'll get two tags per person in your party). When you arrive at MCO, go straight to the DME welcome-checkin desk on level 1. You will 'land' on level 3, baggage claim is level 2 and you want to go all the way down to street level...level 1 (rental car companies, towncars, shuttles are all there). Follow the directions to the checkin desk (they are very easy to follow). Get in the line, only one person in the group needs to get in line, the rest can stand off in the sitting area. You will be checked in, then directed to the appropriate bus line for your resort. When the correct bus comes, you will be taken to the bus line and on board you get. Off to your resort, checkin and your bags should be there within 3 hrs or so.

Be sure to pack a carryon bag with any essentials you may need for those first few hours. I always pack shorts/tee shirt, bathing suit in mine. That way I can change and head to a park or take a swim.

It's all very easy. Hope I've answered your questions.


----------



## KimAshton

Ok I have a stupid question. My friend called and set it up and they sent me the tags. My 1 friend and me are arriving on the 14th of March and then another friend is arriving on the 15th.  Well, all my tags say the 14th.  When my friend called she told them about my other friend coming in on the 15th and they said fine.  I don't know what to do. Will they still bring my friend to the hotel if she gets her own bags!!


----------



## CleveRocks

KimAshton said:


> Ok I have a stupid question. My friend called and set it up and they sent me the tags. My 1 friend and me are arriving on the 14th of March and then another friend is arriving on the 15th.  Well, all my tags say the 14th.  When my friend called she told them about my other friend coming in on the 15th and they said fine.  I don't know what to do. Will they still bring my friend to the hotel if she gets her own bags!!


Call DME back and double check they know she is arriving on a different day.  As long as its in the DME reservation system that way, it won't matter what the tag says.

Even if your friend didn;t receive ANY DME luggage tags, she STILL wouldn't have to claim her own checked bags.  DME has a system specially set up for people who didn;t put DME tags on their bags.  You still skip baggage claim, and still go to the DME Welcome Center.  They will ask if you tagged your bags.  WHen you say "No," they will ask for your baggage claim ticket numbers, as well as ask for a physical description of your bags.  They will dispatch a CM to go to baggage claim, claim your bags for you, then bring them back behind-the-scenes with the rest of the DME luggage to be delivered to the resorts.


----------



## KimAshton

CleveRocks said:


> Call DME back and double check they know she is arriving on a different day.  As long as its in the DME reservation system that way, it won't matter what the tag says.
> 
> Even if your friend didn;t receive ANY DME luggage tags, she STILL wouldn't have to claim her own checked bags.  DME has a system specially set up for people who didn;t put DME tags on their bags.  You still skip baggage claim, and still go to the DME Welcome Center.  They will ask if you tagged your bags.  WHen you say "No," they will ask for your baggage claim ticket numbers, as well as ask for a physical description of your bags.  They will dispatch a CM to go to baggage claim, claim your bags for you, then bring them back behind-the-scenes with the rest of the DME luggage to be delivered to the resorts.



Thank you so much Eric. I asked the friend who called the first time to call back.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Tyler - any idea how long the pilot program for Air Tran will last?  Will it become permanent?  We usually fly Air Tran and it was great being able to do the check in with ME in January.  I didn't know they were included then so I was really surprised when bell services fill me in.  I'm hoping they'll still be doing it in July.  Thanks!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

As soon as I hear anything, it will be updated on the first page.


----------



## DisneyMomx7

Thanks Tyler!  I hope Air Tran stays with the program.


----------



## jeanylaser

goofy4tink said:


> Okay.....here is the phone number..866-599-0951. There isn't a 'website'. They will ask you for your resort confimation number, and your flight info, as well as who is in your party. Then, about 3-4 weeks before your trip, they will send you an info packet, with your yellow luggage tags that will go on your checked bags, as well as directions to the DME checkin desk. Your flight info will be listed in it as well as your resort destination.
> So....you're all packed and ready to go. Put a yellow tag on each bag you will be checking. (you'll get two tags per person in your party). When you arrive at MCO, go straight to the DME welcome-checkin desk on level 1. You will 'land' on level 3, baggage claim is level 2 and you want to go all the way down to street level...level 1 (rental car companies, towncars, shuttles are all there). Follow the directions to the checkin desk (they are very easy to follow). Get in the line, only one person in the group needs to get in line, the rest can stand off in the sitting area. You will be checked in, then directed to the appropriate bus line for your resort. When the correct bus comes, you will be taken to the bus line and on board you get. Off to your resort, checkin and your bags should be there within 3 hrs or so.
> 
> Be sure to pack a carryon bag with any essentials you may need for those first few hours. I always pack shorts/tee shirt, bathing suit in mine. That way I can change and head to a park or take a swim.
> 
> It's all very easy. Hope I've answered your questions.



Thanks for the info.


----------



## drivencrazy

I booked our flight on SWA and now am wondering if we will have to get our own bag or not......  we are using a TA and I gave her the flight info and she said she would call Disney and get things taken care of... So does that mean that the yellow tags will come to us and we put them on the bags and when we get there we won't have to do anything but get on the bus??  Or since we are flying SW we have to get our own bags and to the bus?  We are staying at AllStar Music, if that makes any difference!

Also when it's time to go home, will we take our own bags to the bus and get to the airport and check them there??  Or is there an easier way?

I am new to flying and all this so all the info would be great!!

Thanks


----------



## CleveRocks

drivencrazy said:


> I booked our flight on SWA and now am wondering if we will have to get our own bag or not......  we are using a TA and I gave her the flight info and she said she would call Disney and get things taken care of... So does that mean that the yellow tags will come to us and we put them on the bags and when we get there we won't have to do anything but get on the bus??  Or since we are flying SW we have to get our own bags and to the bus?  We are staying at AllStar Music, if that makes any difference!
> 
> Also when it's time to go home, will we take our own bags to the bus and get to the airport and check them there??  Or is there an easier way?
> 
> I am new to flying and all this so all the info would be great!!
> 
> Thanks


You will find it very helpful to read at least the first page of this thread.

Make sure your TA makes DME reservations for you.  SHE will receive your DME packet, which will include your DME luggage tags; find out if she will get it to you or if you need to get it from her.

Put one DME luggage tag on each bag you intend to check with your airline.  Check them in with your airline at your home airport (they won't know a blessed thing about DME and they don't have to, so don't even ask your airline about it).  The next time you see those bags, they'll be inside your WDW resort room.

When you arrive at MCO, skip baggage claim and go directly to the DME Welcome Center.  You'll be pointed towards your bus queue after checking in.

On your way home, you have to get your bags to your DME bus.  The driver will load them under the bus, and you'll get them back when you arrive at the airport.  It's then up to you to take care of them from there, just like when you take your luggage to the airport any other time you fly at any other airport.


----------



## REL1203

Wow.. Great thread... I was under the impression that if I arrived on a South West Flight, I would not be able to have Disney handle all my luggage and have it waiting in my room, but that doesnt appear so... Am I reading this correct? I arrive on a SW flight, and as long as I arrange it all with Disney, i can skip luggage claim, and go right to the DME check in, and go right to my resort flying on a SW flight? Going home doenst matter, since we are staying off site for the last couple days of the trip anyway... Am i getting that right?


----------



## CleveRocks

REL1203 said:


> Wow.. Great thread... I was under the impression that if I arrived on a South West Flight, I would not be able to have Disney handle all my luggage and have it waiting in my room, but that doesnt appear so... Am I reading this correct? I arrive on a SW flight, and as long as I arrange it all with Disney, i can skip luggage claim, and go right to the DME check in, and go right to my resort flying on a SW flight? Going home doenst matter, since we are staying off site for the last couple days of the trip anyway... Am i getting that right?


You have it right.  On arrival at MCO, airline makes NO DIFFERENCE.  Again, I'd suggest reading at least the first page of this thread.

Airline ONLY matters for the way home.  EVERYONE on EVERY AIRLINE gets the full DME treatment when they arrive at Orlando International Airport.


----------



## goofy4tink

In fact....you can actually get dropped off at the airport, and still take DME to your resort!!! It does not matter how you get to the airport. Anyone arriving through MCO is entitled to a ride to the resort. And as long as you are staying on-site, with the exception of the S/D and SoG, you can get a ride back to the airport. If you have checked luggage, put the yellow tags on them and they will be delivered to your resort room.
Just be sure to make a reservation well in advance of your trip! Otherwise you won't have time to get the info packet, with the luggage tags. You can still use DME without the tags, it's just easier if you have them.


The only time it makes a difference what airline you are flying on is when you leave your resort and head back to the airport. Then, if you are flying one of the 'participating' airlines (which SW is not one of yet) you can check your bags, and get your boarding pass, right at your resort. Think of it as a way off-site sky cap.

If you are flying one of the other airlines, then you just take your luggage with you, to the bus, and ride back to the airport. "participating" airline makes a difference ONLY in the ability to check your bags and get your boarding pass at your resort rather than at the airport...that's the only difference.


----------



## jeanylaser

thanks for the info. Thanks.


----------



## noname70

We will have a fold up stroller for our 1 year old that we brought on the plane with us as we head for our bus at MCO (no luggage).  Do we (should we) take it on the bus or will we have to stow it beforehand?


----------



## CleveRocks

noname70 said:


> We will have a fold up stroller for our 1 year old that we brought on the plane with us as we head for our bus at MCO (no luggage).  Do we (should we) take it on the bus or will we have to stow it beforehand?



There's no problem whatsoever.  If it's small enough you can elect to take it on the bus with you -- it just has to be small enough to fit under your own seat, or on the overhead shelf.  Otherwise, you can have the driver stow it under the bus for you, and you'll get it right back when you arrive at your resort.

No worries.


----------



## marybrat

We' re driving do Disney with our camper in tow. My sister and her family are flying to OIA and meeting us at FW. Can they take advantage of ME?


----------



## clkelley

Absolutely.  You have to add them to your reservation in advance, then reserve Magical Express for them.  Give the folks at CRO their flight information and everything is good to go!

I did this last December.  I drove with the gear.  My son and a friend of mine flew in for part of the trip.


----------



## ClarabelleCow

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> As soon as I hear anything, it will be updated on the first page.



Tyler- is the pilot program still going on?  we are seriously considering trying to change our last day of our trip to a resort that is working with Airtran.  But if its not going on anymore, then I won't change, ME can't give me any answers?  

Thanks


----------



## threecrazykids

Ok...here is my dilema...hoping someone...anyone can help.  I need some suggestions on how we should do our "transportation".  We are staying at the Port Orleans Riverside May 5-10th (checking out on the 10th)but are staying in Florida until the 12th.

Flying into Orlando on Friday night (so we don't lose a whole day of parks on Saturday...but our check in to Disney isn't until Saturday.  So we will have to stay "offsite" for Friday night.  I have a couple issues...do I just take a cab to the offsite hotel on Friday night or do most of the hotels offer shuttles...then I'm probably going to have to take another cab to get to the Disney hotel on Saturday....right?  I won't necessarily NEED a car while we're at Disney.

Then after the night of the 9th (we'll be at Magic Kingdom)...we will be going to Sea World on the morning of the 10th...and then going to try to do the beach on the 11th and then fly out on the 12th in the afternoon.  So...when check out of Disney on the morning of the 10th...I'm going to need some way to get from POR to our offsite hotel...and then transportation back to the airport.

But in essence, I'm thinking I really only need a car on that one day we're going to the beach, because other than that, I think there are ways to get shuttles to take us to and from the airport and most of the hotels will shuttle us to Sea World.

It's just getting from Disney property...to offsite property, and our trip to the beach...is it really worth renting a car for the whole week?  Or will the cost of all the other transportation make it about the same as just renting the car for the week and saying "it's not worth the hassle?"


----------



## marybrat

I have another question. I booked our trip through AAA. We will be driving to WDW in August. My sister and family will arrive the same day we do, but by plane. They are staying only one week, while we are staying two weeks. The travel agent said they cannot use Magic Express because they need to book a package and would have to stay the entire length of our stay. True?


----------



## clkelley

Absolutely not true.  If you can't convince your travel agent to book Magical Express for your sister and company, then when your trip is 60 days out, call Magical Express directly. (866) 599-0951

Give them your reservation #, the folks that are flying in's names, arrival flight # and date, and departure flight # and date.

Magical Express will take care of the rest.  Since the reservation is in your name, the documents will arrive at your address.  When they arrive, forward them to your sister.  They will then be all set up for Magical Express!!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

ClarabelleCow said:


> Tyler- is the pilot program still going on?  we are seriously considering trying to change our last day of our trip to a resort that is working with Airtran.  But if its not going on anymore, then I won't change, ME can't give me any answers?
> 
> Thanks


The AirTran pilot program has been extended until March, and still only at the select resorts.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

marybrat said:


> I have another question. I booked our trip through AAA. We will be driving to WDW in August. My sister and family will arrive the same day we do, but by plane. They are staying only one week, while we are staying two weeks. The travel agent said they cannot use Magic Express because they need to book a package and would have to stay the entire length of our stay. True?


Your travel agent does not know what they are talking about. See the post from clkelley above for the real answer, and be careful about what your TA tells you.


----------



## Disneyolic

I was informed that after midnight, Magical Express may be limited to vans and if I have young children, that I may not be able to participate. Can anyone please confirm this? We may be arriving at the airport at approximately 11 pm and have 1 child who for sure would need either a booster seat or carseat if in a van, neither of which we are bringing along with us. Thank you.


----------



## CleveRocks

Disneyolic said:


> I was informed that after midnight, Magical Express may be limited to vans and if I have young children, that I may not be able to participate. Can anyone please confirm this? We may be arriving at the airport at approximately 11 pm and have 1 child who for sure would need either a booster seat or carseat if in a van, neither of which we are bringing along with us. Thank you.



I have no idea if what you heard was true.  But I do know that if you arrive at 11:00 p.m. then you will not need to worry about what happens after midnight.


----------



## Disneyolic

I thought I was posting a new thread...sorry for posting this question on this one. It is off topic.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Disneyolic said:


> I was informed that after midnight, Magical Express may be limited to vans and if I have young children, that I may not be able to participate. Can anyone please confirm this? We may be arriving at the airport at approximately 11 pm and have 1 child who for sure would need either a booster seat or carseat if in a van, neither of which we are bringing along with us. Thank you.


I have not heard this, and I would seriously doubt it to be true.

Who is your source?


----------



## Disneyolic

I see you found my other post on a new thread. I've answered your question there. Thank you Tyler.


----------



## clkelley

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> I have not heard this, and I would seriously doubt it to be true.
> 
> Who is your source?



In addition, before Magical Express, most of the Mears service to WDW was in vans, and there were many, many, passengers with infants and small children that did not have car seats or boosters.  I doubt that Mears refused to transport them.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

clkelley said:


> In addition, before Magical Express, most of the Mears service to WDW was in vans, and there were many, many, passengers with infants and small children that did not have car seats or boosters.  I doubt that Mears refused to transport them.


Edd will probably know more on this than I would, but I'm pretty sure for livery vehicles such as a Mears van, a car seat is not required... just strongly recommended.

I could be completely wrong, though.


----------



## WETWHISTLE

I'm not sure if this question has been asked, I didn't get a chance to go through the tons and tons of pages! 

I know that United is one of the participating airlines...but what if it is a United Flight that is operated by USAir? Should I assume that this isn't included?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Then it wouldn't count... as you would check in at the USAirways counter, and the baggage gets processed by them.


----------



## rpclmc

CleveRocks said:


> You have it right.  On arrival at MCO, airline makes NO DIFFERENCE.  Again, I'd suggest reading at least the first page of this thread.
> 
> Airline ONLY matters for the way home.  EVERYONE on EVERY AIRLINE gets the full DME treatment when they arrive at Orlando International Airport.



Maybe I haven't read far enough yet, but we are on SWA (non-participating).  We are doing land/cruise.  From what I am reading, no worries on the way there.  Put yellow tags on, check bag and will be in resort room upon arrival.

Question is, (I have seen answers that flying SWA upon departure you handle your bags whole way).  How about cruise.  I understand we sit them outside our door night before depature from boat.  Do we then collect them before getting on DME and then take them off DME and check them with SWA ourselves?

Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

rpclmc said:


> Maybe I haven't read far enough yet, but we are on SWA (non-participating).  We are doing land/cruise.  From what I am reading, no worries on the way there.  Put yellow tags on, check bag and will be in resort room upon arrival.
> 
> Question is, (I have seen answers that flying SWA upon departure you handle your bags whole way).  How about cruise.  I understand we sit them outside our door night before depature from boat.  Do we then collect them before getting on DME and then take them off DME and check them with SWA ourselves?
> 
> Thanks



I don't believe the airline you are flying home on after the cruise will make any difference. DME doesn't take you from the port back to the airport...DCL bus will be doing that. Since I've never done a cruise I can't say for sure where the DCL bus drops you at the airport.
What 'participating airline' gets you is the ability to check your bags, and get your boarding pass, the day of your departure right at your WDW resort.


----------



## Pennykay

Is the Air Tran pilot program still in effect?  Thanks!


----------



## ILuvJimny

My family is coming to WDW this fall and staying at POP.  We are still finalizing details, but plan to stay the first 3 or 4 days at POP, then rent a car for 4 or 5 days to go to Cypress, Busch, Universal and Kennedy, then return the car and return to POP for 3 or 4 more days.  

1st question is:  Is it better to use DME to go back to the airport to rent the car or does it work out just fine to get in on site there at WDW?  (If you say onsite, how is the best way to accomplish this from POP?)

Next question:  My husband is coming 6 days after my DS and I arrive and we will probably have the car and not be at POP by then, so we will pick him up at the airport.  Can he still ride DME back to the airport with us at the end of the trip when we are back at POP with no problem?  (We're on Frontier, so we can't send bags back anyway.)  

Thanks so much for this forum.  You guys Totally Rock!


----------



## clkelley

National and Alamo are located on Disney property.  They have a location at the Dolphin and at the Car Care Center.  Just check the pricing and if it is better use those locations.  However, for convenience, using them may be better even if the price is a bit higher.

Yes, your spouse will be able to use Magical Express for the last leg if you are leaving from Pop.


----------



## HACAM

Pennykay said:


> Is the Air Tran pilot program still in effect?  Thanks!



I have the same ?  May be flying air tran in May.

TIA


----------



## DutchsMommy

HACAM said:


> I have the same ?  May be flying air tran in May.
> 
> TIA



Me too - and are the participating resorts still the same?  I am at SSR and wondering.

Thanks!


----------



## safetymom

Tyler updates the main post when there are any changes.


----------



## UConnJack

HACAM said:


> I have the same ?  May be flying air tran in May.
> 
> TIA



Same here.  I know it has already been posted as only a pilot program through March, but I was wondering where this information came from, and if it is suspected it will remain permanent?

Also, how is Resort Check-in reconciling with AirTran's 24 hr on-line check-in?  Can you still check in online 24 hrs before, then check you luggage in at the desk later?

Thanks!


----------



## n2mm

Also wondering if Airtran includes Pop Century now?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

n2mm said:


> Also wondering if Airtran includes Pop Century now?


Check the first post in this thread for the list of resorts that have AirTran.


----------



## WETWHISTLE

So I just got my Magical Express information in the mail over the weekend. So if I want to get my own bags after I get off my plane in Orlando then I just don't put those yellow tags on our luggage, right?

I think I'd feel more comfortable if we got our luggage ourselves instead of depending on them to bring it back to our room.

Just wanted to double check on here though!

Thanks!


----------



## CleveRocks

WETWHISTLE said:


> So I just got my Magical Express information in the mail over the weekend. So if I want to get my own bags after I get off my plane in Orlando then I just don't put those yellow tags on our luggage, right?
> 
> I think I'd feel more comfortable if we got our luggage ourselves instead of depending on them to bring it back to our room.
> 
> Just wanted to double check on here though!
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, you're correct.  On two trips, I thoroughly enjoyed skipping baggage claim and getting to my resort a little earlier (by not having to wait at baggage claim), but there's no problem doing it as you describe.


----------



## WETWHISTLE

I also have a feeling that I can't use the yellow tags, either. We are flying United, but it's operated by US Airways...so we are supposed to check-in with US Airways even though our flight is categorized as "United" - Know what I mean?


----------



## goofy4tink

WETWHISTLE said:


> I also have a feeling that I can't use the yellow tags, either. We are flying United, but it's operated by US Airways...so we are supposed to check-in with US Airways even though our flight is categorized as "United" - Know what I mean?



It shouldn't make a difference how you fly into MCO. It only makes a difference when you are leaving your resort, returning to MCO. If you are not flying out on a 'participating' airline, you can not check your bags right at the resort and get your boarding passes issued. But, you can still bring your bags with you to the airport. They will just be put underneath the bus.
Anyone, arriving on any airline (with the possible exception of international flights...not so sure with them) is entitled to the full use of DME. The yellow tags alert the baggage handlers and they pull these bags off before they can get to the baggage claim area, and then put them on DME baggage trucks for delivery to the various WDW resorts. Again, your airline, when you are arriving into MCO, has no impact on the yellow tag usage for checked bags.


----------



## clkelley

International flyers can use the inbound luggage service also.  They just have to claim their bags at the international carousel, take them through customs, then drop them at the conveyer that moves their bags to the main baggage area.  At that point the "yellow tag grabbers" will get their bags and take them on to WDW.


----------



## goofy4tink

clkelley said:


> International flyers can use the inbound luggage service also.  They just have to claim their bags at the international carousel, take them through customs, then drop them at the conveyer that moves their bags to the main baggage area.  At that point the "yellow tag grabbers" will get their bags and take them on to WDW.



Thanks for the clarification!!!


----------



## WETWHISTLE

goofy4tink said:


> It shouldn't make a difference how you fly into MCO. It only makes a difference when you are leaving your resort, returning to MCO. If you are not flying out on a 'participating' airline, you can not check your bags right at the resort and get your boarding passes issued. But, you can still bring your bags with you to the airport. They will just be put underneath the bus.
> Anyone, arriving on any airline (with the possible exception of international flights...not so sure with them) is entitled to the full use of DME. The yellow tags alert the baggage handlers and they pull these bags off before they can get to the baggage claim area, and then put them on DME baggage trucks for delivery to the various WDW resorts. Again, your airline, when you are arriving into MCO, has no impact on the yellow tag usage for checked bags.



*Oh thank you for the clarification! I thought that you had to be using one of the participating airlines to have them take your bags to the resort from the airport once you get to Orlando! I didn't know that it didn't matter which airline you are flying in on.

I just feel like my luck something will happen with our bags, but maybe we'll give it a whirl...*


----------



## goofy4tink

WETWHISTLE said:


> *Oh thank you for the clarification! I thought that you had to be using one of the participating airlines to have them take your bags to the resort from the airport once you get to Orlando! I didn't know that it didn't matter which airline you are flying in on.
> 
> I just feel like my luck something will happen with our bags, but maybe we'll give it a whirl...*




Not to worry!!! I think you will find that the majority of the bags that go missing, do so because of the airlines, not DME. If you are going to trust the airline to get your bags from your home airport to MCO, then letting DME handle it from MCO to the resort is a piece of cake!!!


----------



## WETWHISTLE

goofy4tink said:


> Not to worry!!! I think you will find that the majority of the bags that go missing, do so because of the airlines, not DME. If you are going to trust the airline to get your bags from your home airport to MCO, then letting DME handle it from MCO to the resort is a piece of cake!!!



Thanks for the help  Now I just need to go search on how to get from Pop Century to Universal one day


----------



## Shrunkenheadned

Hello Everyone!

I am not sure what to do here.  We are looking at booking a package that has a Red eye flight into MCO.  We would arrive there at 740am.  We will only have carry on's with us.

When I went to get a WDTC quote they said that ME would only be available for our return and not that early in the morning.  Also said that we would need to have checked bags to use ME.  Now I realize that I may have gotten a cast member that does not know what they are talking about.  However I am now very confused.  If anyone has any hints or has done the above senario I would really appreciate your input.


----------



## CleveRocks

Shrunkenheadned said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am not sure what to do here.  We are looking at booking a package that has a Red eye flight into MCO.  We would arrive there at 740am.  We will only have carry on's with us.
> 
> When I went to get a WDTC quote they said that ME would only be available for our return and not that early in the morning.  Also said that we would need to have checked bags to use ME.  Now I realize that I may have gotten a cast member that does not know what they are talking about.  However I am now very confused.  If anyone has any hints or has done the above senario I would really appreciate your input.


Your instinct is correct, you got a CM who knows nothing about how DME works.  Call again and make the reservation.

Part of the problem is that CMs at the Disney Reservation Center aren't DME experts.  You can call DME directly at 866-599-0951.  If you are more than 60 days prior to your trip, they can't help you yet, but they can provide you with all the general DME info you'd want, and they WILL be correct about it.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

DME is a 24/7 operation. You will have no problems with DME and a red eye.

However just note that there is a good chance that your room will not be ready that early. 



Shrunkenheadned said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> I am not sure what to do here.  We are looking at booking a package that has a Red eye flight into MCO.  We would arrive there at 740am.  We will only have carry on's with us.
> 
> When I went to get a WDTC quote they said that ME would only be available for our return and not that early in the morning.  Also said that we would need to have checked bags to use ME.  Now I realize that I may have gotten a cast member that does not know what they are talking about.  However I am now very confused.  If anyone has any hints or has done the above senario I would really appreciate your input.


----------



## LakeAriel

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Okay, so there still seems to be some confusion about the term, "Participating Airline" so I figured I'd help explain this.
> 
> *"PARTICIPATING AIRLINE" ONLY REFERS TO THE RESORT AIRLINE CHECK IN DESK. *​
> 
> *IT DOES NOT REFER TO GROUND TRANSPORTATION TO/FROM THE AIRPORT, OR INBOUND LUGGAGE TRANSFERS.*​
> 
> 
> 
> Inbound to Walt Disney World:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anyone* who flies into Orlando International Airport with a Disney resort reservation can take advantage of Disney's Magical Express ground transfers, along with luggage transfers, provided you have specifically made DME reservations prior to arriving at Orlando International Airport.
> You do NOT need to use the luggage tags to take advantage of the ground transportation. You are more than welcome to claim your luggage at baggage claim and bring it on the bus with you.
> You can still take advantage of luggage transfers without using the yellow tags. Just proceed directly to Welcome Center and give them your claim tickets. (Be advised, luggage transfers will take slightly more time than usual)
> You DO need to use the ground transportation to get your luggage transferred.
> You MUST have reservations prior to arriving at OIA.
> Outbound to Orlando International Airport:
> 
> Anyone who flies out of Orlando International Airport with a Disney resort reservation can take advantage of Disney's Magical Express ground transportation.
> Only those flying participating airlines may check thier luggage & get boarding passes at the Resort Airline Check-in Desk. EVERYONE must be present (exceptions: Adults over 18 can check in for spouse & kids). Bags may be checked 12 to 3 hours prior to flight departure time. Desk is open from 5am-1pm, daily.
> Those who are not flying a Participating Airline may still recieve thier boarding passes at thier Lobby Concierge desk, so long as the airline has internet check in.
> Non-participating and international airline guests will have to bring thier bags onto the motorcoach, and check it at the airport itself.
> *Current Resort Airline Check-In Participating Airlines (Domestic only): American, Continental, Delta/Song, jetBlue, United/Ted, Northwest and Alaska Airlines. *
> *A pilot program will begin on December 19th, through the end of March. Guests flying on Air Tran will be able to check in with the airline at the following resorts:
> Animal Kingdom Lodge
> Beach Club Resort
> Boardwalk Inn
> Contemporary Resort
> Coronado Springs Resort
> Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground
> Grand Floridian
> Polynesian Resort
> Wilderness Lodge
> Yacht Club
> *
> Despite rumors floating around the internet, these are the ONLY participating airlines for the Disney Resort Airline Check-In Desk. This page will be updated as soon as others get added. But until you see it on this page, they are NOT participating for the RAC desk.





I'm sorry if there was an easier way to get this info out. This was updated mid February, tomorrow is April 1. Has the Airtran participation been extended past today?  

Fingers crossed!


----------



## TMB1203

LakeAriel said:


> I'm sorry if there was an easier way to get this info out. This was updated mid February, tomorrow is April 1. Has the Airtran participation been extended past today?
> 
> Fingers crossed!




I'm wondering the same thing. Right now Airtran has $89. flights from MKE to MCO for our Nov trip. Their return prices are way to high. I'm wondering if I should at least book the departing flight taking advantage of this rate and booking my return flight later, when I can confirm they are a RAC and when their prices are lower.  Has anybody booked their departing/returning flights seperatly? Are their any problems with doing that?


----------



## LakeAriel

Maybe I'll move the question.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

There has been no official word at this time. When I get the offical word, you can bet the first page will be updated.

For the time being, my GUESS is that yes, it will continue. However, one should double check with the RAC desk prior to departure.


----------



## Texas lady

Kinda off topic...

  Yes we have make reservations for DME, everything is set to go.. 
 Found out that friends of ours have recently moved to Orlando  (lucky dogs).
 Anyways would like to rent a car for three days in the middle of our week.
 I know the easiest way is to go through Alamo or National at the Disney car care center. ( hopeful thats right) MY question is what is the best way to reserve a car, do i call the center and let them know I need a shuttle from my hotel to the center? any information would be helpful!! 

thanks


----------



## LakeAriel

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> There has been no official word at this time. When I get the offical word, you can bet the first page will be updated.
> 
> For the time being, my GUESS is that yes, it will continue. However, one should double check with the RAC desk prior to departure.



Thank you Tyler!


----------



## noname70

*A departure question:* Our Southwest flight leaves at 8:00pm.  We plan on checking out and heading to the parks till 4:30pm.  

Does bell services come to my room and then hold the bags or do I drop them off myself when I check out?
Also-who do I tip? (p/u guy, guy when we depart, both...)

PS-  Any input on average time from MCO arrival to Beach Club?  I wanted to make an ADR at Cape May as soon as we arrive.  In what order does BC fall in the arrival hotel stops?

THANKS!


----------



## LakeAriel

noname70 said:


> *A departure question:* Our Southwest flight leaves at 8:00pm.  We plan on checking out and heading to the parks till 4:30pm.
> 
> Does bell services come to my room and then hold the bags or do I drop them off myself when I check out?
> Also-who do I tip? (p/u guy, guy when we depart, both...)
> 
> PS-  Any input on average time from MCO arrival to Beach Club?  I wanted to make an ADR at Cape May as soon as we arrive.  In what order does BC fall in the arrival hotel stops?
> 
> THANKS!




I don't think it's an order..There are different buses to different resorts..supply and demand. If there are enough people  going to BC and BW they would certainly double those up but I don't believe there is an actual order.


----------



## goofy4tink

Texas lady said:


> Kinda off topic...
> 
> Yes we have make reservations for DME, everything is set to go..
> Found out that friends of ours have recently moved to Orlando  (lucky dogs).
> Anyways would like to rent a car for three days in the middle of our week.
> I know the easiest way is to go through Alamo or National at the Disney car care center. ( hopeful thats right) MY question is what is the best way to reserve a car, do i call the center and let them know I need a shuttle from my hotel to the center? any information would be helpful!!
> 
> thanks



I would try to rent from the Dolphin. Just make it a day when you would normally be in Epcot, walk over to the Dolphin, do your paperwork and either take the car then or get it later in the day,,whatever fits your schedule better. If you get the car after the counter is closed, valet attendents will just go around, and bring it out for you. Then, reverse it to return the car. This has worked quite well for us in the past.



noname70 said:


> *A departure question:* Our Southwest flight leaves at 8:00pm.  We plan on checking out and heading to the parks till 4:30pm.
> 
> Does bell services come to my room and then hold the bags or do I drop them off myself when I check out?
> Also-who do I tip? (p/u guy, guy when we depart, both...)
> 
> PS-  Any input on average time from MCO arrival to Beach Club?  I wanted to make an ADR at Cape May as soon as we arrive.  In what order does BC fall in the arrival hotel stops?
> 
> THANKS!



Call Bell Services first thing in the morning, they will come and pick up your bags and give you receipts for them. Then, when you're ready to leave the resort....I would imagine by 4:30, head to Bell Services and they will get your bags for you. Just be sure to leave plenty of time to do that...they can get backed up. Leave about 25-30 mins just to be safe.
As far as tipping goes, you will have to tip on both ends...the person who picks up in the morning, and whoever gets the bags out for you when you are ready to leave.

Time from MCO to BC should be around 70 mins. The bus may stop at CBR, then YC, then BC and then BW. At least that's how it has been when we've done those resorts.


----------



## clkelley

noname70 said:


> *
> Does bell services come to my room and then hold the bags or do I drop them off myself when I check out?
> Also-who do I tip? (p/u guy, guy when we depart, both...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are staying at a moderate or deluxe resort, then you call bell services, wait on them to arrive in the room and they will come get your luggage.
> 
> If you are staying at a value resort, call luggage services the night before, tell them you want your luggage picked up any time after xx:xx am and leave them all by the door with a few bucks on top.
> 
> I would tip both.
> 
> You are also more than welcome to bring them up front and drop them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *


----------



## StichnTiggertoo

This post has been great-DME has been my biggest concern for my trip next month.  My DH and I are traveling from BWI to MCO via Airtrans.  As long as I get e-tickets we can check in the day before and get our boarding passes.  The next day we fly on the smoothest calmest flight ever (sorry flying is really high on my list), go down to the DME and go to our hotel, and let Disney take care of our bags.  Enjoy the stress free week.  Then 24 hours before out flight back to BWI, we can go to the lobby of CBR and have them do the online check in like we did for check in to fly down.  Then we store our bags with the bag service until it is time for us to take the DME to MCO and that time we just check our bags and give them our boarding pass.  Is this right? 

One other question.  We are arriving early (several hours before 3 pm) will the baggage service hold our carry ones or are we responsible for them?


----------



## goofy4tink

StichnTiggertoo said:


> This post has been great-DME has been my biggest concern for my trip next month.  My DH and I are traveling from BWI to MCO via Airtrans.  As long as I get e-tickets we can check in the day before and get our boarding passes.  The next day we fly on the smoothest calmest flight ever (sorry flying is really high on my list), go down to the DME and go to our hotel, and let Disney take care of our bags.  Enjoy the stress free week.  Then 24 hours before out flight back to BWI, we can go to the lobby of CBR and have them do the online check in like we did for check in to fly down.  Then we store our bags with the bag service until it is time for us to take the DME to MCO and that time we just check our bags and give them our boarding pass.  Is this right?
> 
> One other question.  We are arriving early (several hours before 3 pm) will the baggage service hold our carry ones or are we responsible for them?




Welcome to the DIS boards! Glad to hear that you're getting some info already. Yes, you have it right. I'm not all that familier, okay not familier at all, with AirTrans, but others are. So if there are any issues they will most likely let you know here.
And yes, you can leave any bags with Bell Services when you get to the resort. You may be surprised and actually be able to get into your room early. Have a terrific trip.....hope your flight is all you wish it to be!!!


----------



## taekwondo mom

any  word on southwest??


----------



## goofy4tink

Nope.


----------



## taekwondo mom

Thank You


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Alright folks, it is official.

*As of May 5th, 2007... AirTran Airways will be a Participating Airline for the Resort Airline Check-In Desk at ALL Disney Resorts.*​Please read the FIRST post in this thread for the full details on the RAC Desk.​


----------



## Chloesmom

Ok I read the first page and the info about the RAC but I just want to make sure I am getting it right. I am flying on Airtran so... The day I leave I can check my bags in the am before I head out to the parks and they will take care of them so that I dont have to see them or touch them again until I get back in ohio.. is that right? Can I skip the ticket counter at MCO all together if I use this?


----------



## CleveRocks

Chloesmom said:


> Ok I read the first page and the info about the RAC but I just want to make sure I am getting it right. I am flying on Airtran so... The day I leave I can check my bags in the am before I head out to the parks and they will take care of them so that I dont have to see them or touch them again until I get back in ohio.. is that right? Can I skip the ticket counter at MCO all together if I use this?


That's right!

Think of RAC as curbside check-in.  When you do curbside check-in at the airport, you check-in your bags, receive your boarding passes, and then you skip the airline ticket counter and go straight to your gate.  RAC is EXACTLY the same as that.


----------



## Chloesmom

CleveRocks said:


> That's right!
> 
> Think of RAC as curbside check-in.  When you do curbside check-in at the airport, you check-in your bags, receive your boarding passes, and then you skip the airline ticket counter and go straight to your gate.  RAC is EXACTLY the same as that.



Oh thats wonderful news. I hate lugging my bags thru the airport especially since I am a single mom who takes her DD alone. Its probably the only stressful thing about my trip and now its taken care of!
Thank you so much!


----------



## Tina G

We are flying into Orlando via US Air next week.  I had read this thread several months ago so was all set that I could use the yellow luggage tags and would not have to retrieve my bags at MCO.  I understand that US Air is not participating for the return flight so I will have to bring my bags with me on the bus when returning to the airport for departure and check them in myself with US Air.

My question is I was just talking with a woman today who is a travel agent and she said that she thought US Air was not allowing DME to retrieve bags at MCO - that they were insistent that the owners of the bags had to retrieve their own luggage.  This goes against everything I've read here.  She said that at least as far back as 2-3 months ago, that was what she was told.  I am wondering if this is true, was ever true, or if she just has wrong information?  Has anyone flown in to MCO recently via US Air and can confirm that DME is taking the bags with no problems?


----------



## clkelley

DME takes ALL yellow tagged bags to Disney automatically.  There is no airline that they don't get the bags from including international.


----------



## Tina G

Thanks for the quicky reply.  That's what I thought but I just wanted to check for sure!


----------



## CleveRocks

Tina G said:


> My question is I was just talking with a woman today who is a travel agent and she said that she thought US Air was not allowing DME to retrieve bags at MCO - that they were insistent that the owners of the bags had to retrieve their own luggage.  This goes against everything I've read here.  She said that at least as far back as 2-3 months ago, that was what she was told.  I am wondering if this is true, was ever true, or if she just has wrong information?  Has anyone flown in to MCO recently via US Air and can confirm that DME is taking the bags with no problems?


it's such a shame when people who earn a living advising travelers give bad advice.  Plain and simple, she's wrong.


----------



## lpgilbert

We are DVC members for about 6 years. We have never had any problems with Transportation until this past April. The Express never showed up to take us to the airport. We had to take a cab which cost us $62.00.
I have contacted DVC,Magic Express and now WDW communications (2X's).
We really feel we should not have to pay for this cab ride. The Bellman at BCV told us to take it because we would miss our flight. 

We have had no help from anyone does anyone have any ideas or a phone number I can call. The Magic express will not take care of this and it really has nothing to do with the DVC. Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Sparkie

family vacation july 6 to july 16. I decided to fly for the first time- got a good rate on Delta. I called disney to add magical express to my package. they told me that I could expect it to take 2 hours to get from the airport to the hotel. I am considering using fl tours and getting a ride to the hotel that way. 

Do I need to cancel magical express or just not put my DME luggage tags on and not check in at the DME counter?

Also- do you think fl tours can provide faster service than 2 hrs?
Has anyone used them before?

Im really new at this and need all the help I can get.


----------



## goofy4tink

Hey, everyone is 'new' at some point!!! Don't worry. Okay...here's the scoop. If you use FL Tours it will take you about an hour or so to get to your resort....perhaps a bit more depending on how fast your bags get to the baggage carousel. Mine are always among the last to come down the chute. 
The fastest time I have had getting from plane to resort was the time I had only carryon bags with me. That time it took about 45 mins.
If you use DME it is routinely taking an average of 70 mins from deplaning to resort checkin. The one time it took me 85 mins was the time I was the last of three stops and there were a lot of folks who brought their luggage with them, so it took about 5 mins per stop to unload the bags.
You have to understand that with DME, you won't get your bags for up to 3 hrs after you get to the resort. But, if it's really, really important to have those bags, just don't put the yellow tags on the checked bags. This way they will go to baggage claim. But, you will have to add the time spent at baggage claim to the 70 min average time.
And you can get that grocery store stop with a towncar service. I have used FL Tours before, several times in fact, and been well pleased with them. No issue there. But, I would rather it take me 15 or so minutes to get to the resort and have that extra $100 in my pocket.
But, you may feel differently. 

So....60-80 mins with DME and no bags until 3 hrs after checkin. Or about 60 mins with FL Tours, have your bags with you, but it costs you $100+.

If you decide to go with DME, be sure to pack some clothes to change into when you get to the resort. I like to have swim suits as well. This way I can head to the pool or head to a park and not worry about when my bags will get to my room. I'll be busy having fun.  If you decide to go with the towncar, you really don't 'have' to cancel DME. It's nice to call and cancel, but you don't have to.


----------



## Sparkie

Thanks for the info.

I think I will stick with DME and have $100 in my pocket for Mickey Ice Cream and frozen banana's 

Thanks for your suggestions- I really appreciate it.


----------



## GOOFYDONALDMICKEY

I have already booked ME. Can I retrieve my own bags and check them onto the M.E. bus in order to make sure that they are with us or do you have to let them retrieve your luggage in order to use M.E.?


----------



## CleveRocks

GOOFYDONALDMICKEY said:


> I have already booked ME. Can I retrieve my own bags and check them onto the M.E. bus in order to make sure that they are with us or do you have to let them retrieve your luggage in order to use M.E.?


You can get them yourself if you want.  

If you will do so because you think you need them immediately or you will be too nervous to be without them, then getting them yourself is a good idea,

But if you plan to get them yourself because you've heard "horror stories" about the baggage handling, then you've been reading a few drops of bad reviews in oceans and oceans of good experiences, and will be giving up a neat perk due to bad information.


----------



## GoofyTraci

quick question and sorry if it is a repeat ? but i called the disney reservation center to give them my flight numbers for the magical express. i told him i was flying with southwest and he said that i would have to claim my own luggage and take it with me on the bus to the hotel when i arrive. is this something new because we just went in sept 06 and we did not have to do that. we put the luggage tags on the luggage and it was delivered to our hotel later that day. I asked him if this was something new and he said it has been this way for a year now! please help so i know what to do. i don't know why it would be any different now.


----------



## goofy4tink

It's not any different now!!! Just another case of a someone not knowing what they are talking about. Aren't you glad you have us to check with??!!!! Sad but true. Anyway...there in nothing different now...you tag the bags, they get taken off the SW flight and delivered to your resort, same as always. As you already know...you can't check your bags through at your resort.


----------



## GoofyTraci

thanks for the reply. yes i did know i could not check them in at the resort, its just this cm told me sw wouldnt let disney claim my bags when we landed and just wanted to follow up and check.

thanks


----------



## richcan

Thanks for clarifying it has made me more at ease with DME!


----------



## noname70

Hi-I booked DME last year for a trip this august.  Why does DME wait until six week to send the tags.  I understand that people change ressies but the current system seems like last minute to me.


----------



## goofy4tink

noname70 said:


> Hi-I booked DME last year for a trip this august.  Why does DME wait until six week to send the tags.  I understand that people change ressies but the current system seems like last minute to me.




DME was sending the info packet/luggage tags out 2-3 weeks before departure! If people are getting them 6 weeks prior to departure, I can't see that as last minute. The longer you have them, the more opportunity to lose them, or have your flights changed. Then, they are going to have to reprint them, making it possible to not get them to you in enough time. 6 weeks is plenty of time to get them.
I'm surprised that DME took a reservation that early. I have called them 6 months out and they have told me that I really am better off calling 3 months before travel. Of course, I do make the reservation through MS at DVC, so I can cross it off my long list of things to do.


----------



## ScottNBecky

Heres a quick question...  We are flying into MCO on an airline that isnt listed as a participating resort, but we are staying at SSR.  We only have one bag that we will be bringing with us, so really DME would only be for transporting us to and from our resort from OIA.  Is that possible even though our ariline isnt listed?  Thanks in advance for your replies!


----------



## CleveRocks

ScottNBecky said:


> Heres a quick question...  We are flying into MCO on an airline that isnt listed as a participating resort, but we are staying at SSR.  We only have one bag that we will be bringing with us, so really DME would only be for transporting us to and from our resort from OIA.  Is that possible even though our ariline isnt listed?  Thanks in advance for your replies!


It would be most helpful for you to read the first post in this thread.  The list of "participating airlines" only matters on the way home, and only then has to do with luggage handling.

EVERYONE on EVERY AIRLINE gets the full DME treatment, which includes round-trip motorcoach transportation between airport and resort, AND automatic luggage delivery one-way from airplane to resort room.  

You can ride the bus whether or not you have checked luggage; in other words, having checked luggage is not a requirement for using DME.

PLEASE read the first post in this thread, and if anything is unclear please post again and many of us would be very happy to answer your questions.


----------



## ScottNBecky

Thanks for your reply, but just an FYI I have read the 25 pages of threads  and still wasnt clear, which is why I asked my question.


----------



## goofy4tink

I really wish that Disney would get rid of that whole 'participating airline' thing. It only serves to confuse people. It does not matter what airline you are flying into MCO (OIA) on. As long as you have put those yellow luggage tags on any checked bags, they will deliver your checked bags to your resort, and you can take the DME bus from the airport to your resort. You do not have to have any checked luggage in order to use the bus. You can go to baggage claim and pick up your own luggage if you have chosed to not use the yellow luggage tags. Then you may take the luggage to the DME counter, checkin, and then head to the bus, luggage in tow. The driver will then stow your bags underneath the bus, and take it out for you when you get to your resort.
'Participating airlines' only matters for your return trip to the airport. If you just want to jump on the DME bus, stow your bags underneath, you are good to go...doesn't matter one whit what airline you are flying home on. BUT....those that are flying on the 'participating airlines' are able to get their bags checked right at the resort, and get their boarding passes done at the same time. It is the exact same thing as checking in at the airport. If you are able to use this serviced, you then hop on the bus (if that is your choice), go to the airport where you immediatly can go to security. Your bags were taken at the resort, you already have your boarding passes! No need to stop now.

There are actually some folks who don't want to take the DME bus back to MCO since it picks them up so early. They choose to check in, get their bags taken and boading passes right at the resort. Then, they hire a towncar service to get them to the airport. You do not have to use DME in order to do the resort checkin...you just have to be flying on a 'participating airline'. So.....as you can see.....it doesn't matter which airline you are flying on, unless you want to do the off-site (at your resort) flight checkin. 

Hopefully that has helped clear up some of the confusion.


----------



## kileybeth

wow, that was a lot of information, thank you guys so very much! 

and still I have a question! 

making a quick trip down to use some flight vouchers that will expire otherwise so my DH and I are actually flying in on seperate airlines. 

I get it, just yellow tag each of our bags and DME will get them to our room for us and we can catch the same DME bus or seperate (not assigned) if we arrive to far apart. . .

returning, again, seperate airlines, one "participating", one not.  

Q. should I just not let Disney know that DH is flying home (just give them 
in- bound fight info) on a non participating airline and then go ahead and check both peices of our luggage (2 max) onto my flight so we can use RAC and avoid baggage check in at airport (at least luggage wise) DH can get boarding passes on line (we will have laptop with us) before we ever get to airport anyway so essentially it is just his checked bag that would hold us up??

I guess other question is can guest services print his boarding pass for us for non participating airline (OH, Airline is SWest) ? seems the answer is yes? 

am I making any sense?


----------



## goofy4tink

Just to be sure I have it right...you fly out on (let's say) Delta, dh is flying out on SW. You have two bags between you. You want to check your bag, and his bag, with RAC at the resort as if you have two bags yourself, then he gets his SW boarding pass printed out at the resort at the 24 hr mark the day before....right?
Yes, you should be able to do that. The resort guest services desk will be able to get dh checked in with his boarding pass printed, you can check both bags the morning of your departure.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

kileybeth said:


> Q. should I just not let Disney know that DH is flying home (just give them
> in- bound fight info) on a non participating airline and then go ahead and check both peices of our luggage (2 max) onto my flight so we can use RAC and avoid baggage check in at airport (at least luggage wise) DH can get boarding passes on line (we will have laptop with us) before we ever get to airport anyway so essentially it is just his checked bag that would hold us up??


 
The RAC Desk is separate from DME. It doesn't matter who, what, where, why and how, just as long as the airline participates and you are a resort guest.  So yes, you can check both bags to the participating airline.

When making your DME reservations, it is important that the inbound airline information is for each specific airline. The reason being, if the airline happens to misdirect your baggage, DME will be able to file that claim with them.  Also, just a FYI, your luggage may arrive to your room separately. 

Going back to the airport, if you recieve separate motorcoach times but want to ride together, that is okay! All you have to do is call DME Guest Services (preferably the day prior) and let them know that you both want to ride on the earlier bus. They can set that up for you.


----------



## kileybeth

wow, you guys rock! 

You actually understood my not so well stated questions, thanks.

I did confirm this morning that we will be arriving/departing within the same hour both going/coming so it should all be straight forward.

Also wasn't really thinking about it, but I could also just check both bags onto my flight both ways I guess huh?  Only thing is if DH carry on gets stuck into gate check at last minute (he will have a small carry on that is truly carry on size, he uses it all over the US as well as Internationally so size usually not an issue just getting boarded soon enough for flight attendants/DH to fit it in overhead.) He has had it happen ( he never checks luggage on purpose when traveling for buisnes) and for this trip we will need it at check in for swim suits and also will have our laptop. . .

yeah, so thank you so much!


----------



## BCVBRUCE

I know this is a very long thread.  So, this may have been already covered.  I just tried to use the airline/baggage check-in service at (resort name not important) yesterday for my return trip to Boston.  The service only served to try my patience.  If you are traveling with an infant, this service will prove to be a big waste of time.

I was told that because I was traveling with an infant, I could not get my boarding passes nor could I check my luggage at the resort.  I had to do everything at the airport (just like everyone else).  I was flying JetBlue (a "participating" airline).  I do not know if this is JetBlue policy or FAA policy.

Just trying to save some tired travelers some time.  Hope this helps.


----------



## DanaHesson

Spirit Air is now a "participating member" for Resort Airline Check in, according to the conversation I just had with cm Calhoun. I am SO excited!


----------



## kileybeth

was this a non ticketed infant (lap child) ?  Maybe that was what it was about.  Anyone else have this trouble?  Our little one had to have a ticket for this trip for first time so maybe I have avoided this snag?!


----------



## BCVBRUCE

kileybeth said:


> was this a non ticketed infant (lap child) ?  Maybe that was what it was about.  Anyone else have this trouble?  Our little one had to have a ticket for this trip for first time so maybe I have avoided this snag?!



Yes.  My son was a non-ticketed infant(under 2yrs).  Next time I will be able to use the service.  However, next time I will have to pay for my son's plane ticket.


----------



## tomerin

with our trip only 38 days away and we are using ME and flying on SW, i do have a reqeest here. i tried reading thorugh a few of the beginning posts and i need to know if there is a number i can call to  verify our ME reservations. we have a split stay and the incoming ressie was done by my travel agent and our return trip was done by dvc. i tried calling the reservation number but i did not hear anything on that confounded voice messaging as to where to connect to. if anyone has a link or the number i can call i would greatly appreciate it. the dvc member site does not seem to have a number listed either 


time is getting close and i want to make sure everything is in order


thanks again


----------



## goofy4tink

Try this phone number....866-599-0951
That's the number that's on my DME info packet. I've had my reservations split up also and had no issues whatsoever. When you checkin at the DME counter upon arrival, they will go over your departure times also. So, you will know that if there are any issues.


----------



## tomerin

thank you very much  i will be calling them later


----------



## CleveRocks

The good news is that the return trip can be reserved as close as just one day in advance of your return to the airport.  As a practical matter, you should probably do it when you check-IN at the DME Welcome Center (at the airport) when you first arrive in Orlando, because you will be interfacing directly with DME CMs who are DME experts and have the DME database at their fingertips.

If you really want to take care of this all _in advance_, I don't think calling DME by phone will be helpful.  Since you will be ending your trip at a DVC resort, your advance DME reservations for the return trip must be made through DVC Member Services.  I don't have that phone number.


----------



## GMarcan920

Can we use the Magical Express based on the following scenario, flying on Southwest:

We are arriving 12/4, staying at the POFQ; when we leave WDW on 12/8, we are going to the Orlando Airport, but will be renting a car and driving to Vero Beach for 2 or 3 days. We will return to Orlando Airport and then fly home. I've been told by a travel agent that we cannot use the Magical Express due to security reasons because we're not flying out of Orlando on the day we leave WDW. Note: we're flying on Southwest, a non participating airline. Is it correct we cannot use the Magical Express?


----------



## GMarcan920

We're not ending our trip at a WDW resort, we're going to visit some friends. Does this matter

I was hoping we could take the Magical Express to WDW on the 4th and to the airport on the 8th. We will then rent a car to visit friends in Vero Beach, drive back the airport and fly home.


----------



## goofy4tink

Absolutely doable!! Not sure why your TA told you that it wasn't possible, but it is. In fact, I'm doing the exact same thing in August. I'll arrive at MCO, take DME to BWV, then take it back to MCO, and rent a car there for the remainder of our trip! I have given DME a flight departure time that gets me back to MCO at the time I need to rent my car. If you want to rent your car at, say, 10:00 am, give them a flight departure time of 12:00ish..that will get you to MCO about 9:30 or so.
It doesn't matter what airline you arrive at MCO on....'participating airline' matters only for your return to MCO. Only certain airlines allow you to check your bags through, to the airport, from the resort, and get your boarding passes printed out..this way you just go right to security at MCO. With SW, you would just take your bags on the bus with you, that's all.
So, in short, you can do exactly what you are looking to do. Tell your TA to just book it and you'll take your chances..you won't blame her if something goes wrong. It won't but it may make the TA happier!!!


----------



## CleveRocks

GMarcan920 said:


> Can we use the Magical Express based on the following scenario, flying on Southwest:
> 
> We are arriving 12/4, staying at the POFQ; when we leave WDW on 12/8, we are going to the Orlando Airport, but will be renting a car and driving to Vero Beach for 2 or 3 days. We will return to Orlando Airport and then fly home. I've been told by a travel agent that we cannot use the Magical Express due to security reasons because we're not flying out of Orlando on the day we leave WDW. Note: we're flying on Southwest, a non participating airline. Is it correct we cannot use the Magical Express?


I agree with goofy4tink.  I think your TA is just making things up as she goes along ... how on EARTH could it be a security risk for you to take a bus to an airport.  People are free to go to any airport in the USA by car or bus!  That was just a silly explanation she gave, as well as a totally incorrect statement.

You are entitled to a DME bus ride from MCO to your WDW resort on your day of resort check-in, and also to a DME bus ride from your WDW resort to MCO on your day of check-out from that resort.  There is no requirement that you fly at all, at any time.


----------



## goofy4tink

CleveRocks said:


> I agree with goofy4tink.



Well of course you do!!!


----------



## BCVBRUCE

GMarcan920 said:


> Can we use the Magical Express based on the following scenario, flying on Southwest:
> 
> We are arriving 12/4, staying at the POFQ; when we leave WDW on 12/8, we are going to the Orlando Airport, but will be renting a car and driving to Vero Beach for 2 or 3 days. We will return to Orlando Airport and then fly home. I've been told by a travel agent that we cannot use the Magical Express due to security reasons because we're not flying out of Orlando on the day we leave WDW. Note: we're flying on Southwest, a non participating airline. Is it correct we cannot use the Magical Express?



I think your TA may be confused with the fact that you are not checking your luggage with ME or leaving your luggage at MCO while at Vero.  If that is the case?

You do not have to check luggage or fly out on an airline, participating or not, just to take the ME bus to MCO.  I was told that directly by the ME/airline check-in people at SSR.


----------



## AStarOnMars

Not sure if I am posting this in the right place but here are my two questions ...

1. I am booking a WDW vacation before booking airfare (via JetBlue) ... do I just call WDW back with airline info at a later time or do they need it when I book the vacation?

2. If JetBlue changes my departure times around, do I need to inform WDW/ME about the changes?


----------



## CleveRocks

AStarOnMars said:


> Not sure if I am posting this in the right place but here are my two questions ...
> 
> 1. I am booking a WDW vacation before booking airfare (via JetBlue) ... do I just call WDW back with airline info at a later time or do they need it when I book the vacation?
> 
> 2. If JetBlue changes my departure times around, do I need to inform WDW/ME about the changes?


1.   You can get DME your flight info as late as a week or so before-hand, but it would be best to do it soon after you book your flights, just because it's one less thing to do later ... or to forget.

2.   I would notify DME, but it's not really vital unless the days change.

The direct # for DME is 866-599-0951.


----------



## AStarOnMars

Thanks so much


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

DME links up to the airline time tables, so when flight times change, they are aware. However, they are not aware of when flight numbers change. That's when it's a good idea to let DME know.


----------



## lippylulu

We are staying at SSR. Our flight arrives late ona Friday (9 pm).  We rented points from a DVC owner.  How do we get luggage tags?  I would love not to schlepp luggage!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

lippylulu said:


> We are staying at SSR. Our flight arrives late ona Friday (9 pm).  We rented points from a DVC owner.  How do we get luggage tags?  I would love not to schlepp luggage!


Tags will come automatically once you have made reservations with DME.


----------



## CleveRocks

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Tags will come automatically once you have made reservations with DME.


... and unless things have changed, you will need to get the DVC owner to make your DME reservations for you through DVC Member Services.


----------



## txvjc

I aplologize if this has been asked but it's a long board and I may have skipped a page here and there while reading it...ok so my question...can you catch DME from a resort other than your own (ex. a minor from CBR catching it at POR so they can ride with their parents...read the pre-trip for the details) ?  We will have our luggage with us, not checking it early since its SW.


----------



## dburg30

OK I know this has been answered somewhere in this mess, but as others have done, I just need to ask it in my own words. 

Going to WDW, doesnt matter at all what airline you are on, so long as going to MCO.  Once at MCO the baggage folks see that magic little yellow tag and it heads to the WDW folks who figure out where it needs to go.  

You happily board the ME thing that takes you to your resort?

If it all goes well, sometime later that day, when you goto your room, just like magic your bags will be there / show up. 


When you LEAVE to go home    if your airline ISNT on the plan, you just take your bags on the ME with you, head to the airport about 3 hours before your flight it appears, and you just check in as a 'normal' person would.  ie: check bags on your own, get boarding passes, all that good stuff.  

Short version, US air, non participating.  Down, yellow tags makes your bags show up at room.  Back, you do it all your own?

Is that pretty much how it works?


----------



## goofy4tink

Yes, you've got it.


----------



## noname70

Hypothetical Question:  Say I was staying at AKL and I wanted to go straight to the Magic Kingdom from the airport (I'll check in at AKL later).  When I deplane, can I hop on the first ME Bus that's there so I can get to WDW quicker or must I ride on an AK Magical Express bus?  Am I assigned to a specidic bus?


----------



## CleveRocks

noname70 said:


> Hypothetical Question:  Say I was staying at AKL and I wanted to go straight to the Magic Kingdom from the airport (I'll check in at AKL later).  When I deplane, can I hop on the first ME Bus that's there so I can get to WDW quicker or must I ride on an AK Magical Express bus?  Am I assigned to a specidic bus?


You are only permitted to take the bus that's going to your resort.  

If you ask the driver what the order of stops will be, I'm sure it wouldn't be a problem for you to decide to get off at your bus' first stop (if it's not AKL) and from that resort take a bus to MK.  In other words, you can't take up someone else's seat on another bus, but I can't see how Disney would care if you got off your own bus early (and it's not like they'd know, anyway).

Problem:  what will you do with your carry-ons?  If you take the bus to AKL, you can have Bell Services store your carry-ons even if you don't take the time to check-in at the front desk.

If fast is so important to you that money doesn't matter, then consider paying for a car service or taxi to take you from the airport to the TTC.  At the TTC you can catch the monorail or ferry to MK.

HAVE FUN!


----------



## lmdelan

Hello everyone. I am probably going to be repeating something some has asked already but there is so much to read and I'm getting confused. So here goes: There are 12 of us flying to MCO on Sept. 26th on Southwest. We were planning on using the DME to get to POR. Are we responsible to get or bags or are they going to go to the hotel since we are flying Southwest(non-participating airline). 2nd part of the question is on Oct. 3rd when we are going to leave, can we take the DME to the airport but go get a rent car to go visit friends in Tampa or do we need to get a taxi to take us to get our rent a car. Do I need to give them a flight time or can I just tell them we need to go to the airport at a certain time. Thanks so much for the info. This website is SOOOOO helpful.


----------



## goofy4tink

lmdelan said:


> Hello everyone. I am probably going to be repeating something some has asked already but there is so much to read and I'm getting confused. So here goes: There are 12 of us flying to MCO on Sept. 26th on Southwest. We were planning on using the DME to get to POR. Are we responsible to get or bags or are they going to go to the hotel since we are flying Southwest(non-participating airline). 2nd part of the question is on Oct. 3rd when we are going to leave, can we take the DME to the airport but go get a rent car to go visit friends in Tampa or do we need to get a taxi to take us to get our rent a car. Do I need to give them a flight time or can I just tell them we need to go to the airport at a certain time. Thanks so much for the info. This website is SOOOOO helpful.




Okay...question number 1......Yes, you can all use DME. Just be sure you're all signed up for it. You can't just arrive at the counter and get onboard the bus!! You will be sent an info packet about a month before you leave home. Your luggage tags will be in this packet. There should be a person from each room reservation that makes their particular room reservations for DME. I guess what I'm trying to say is if you are the person who made all the reservations, and you are the primary person listed on each room reservation, they will send the entire packet to you and you will have to disburse the luggage tags. You will get two per person. These go on each piece of checked luggage. Then, when you get to MCO, just head right to DME, checkin at the counter, and get on board the bus. Your bags will show up in your rooms several (upn to 3 hrs. after checking in at the resort) hrs. later.
It's only on the return to MCO that 'participating' matters. SW does not, so you couldn't check your bags at your resort. But, you can take DME back to MCO, with your bags stowed underneath the bus.
Which brings me to question 2....sure, just figure out what time you need to be at the airport. For instance...I am going to WDW this August. WE are using DME to and from the airport. But, when we return to the airport, we are renting a car to get to port for our cruise. I wanted to rent a car at about noontime, so I gave them the flight number, and departure time of a flight that departs at about 2:00. They like to pick you up about 2 1/2 hrs before flight departure, so that means they would pick us up about 11:30. You can do the same thing. Just be sure to leave enough time to get to your rental car counter.
Hope that helps!


----------



## Emcg

I've been reading through this thread but 27 pages are just too much so I hope this hasn't been asked a thousand times.  

We are staying at POP from 8/26 to 9/1. We are flying in from Philly on SW Air and I understand the whole ME thing with the yellow tags and all, my question has to do with getting a return boarding pass. I know that SW is not a participating airline so I have to bring my bags to the ME bus.

 Does POP Century have a Lobby Concierge desk with internet  access and printers to print out the boarding passes or do we have to get them at the airport?  

Since I am traveling with my daughter and 2 year old grandson I probably don't have to worry  about getting an A boarding pass but I'd still rather get it at the resort if possible.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## goofy4tink

Emcg said:


> I've been reading through this thread but 27 pages are just too much so I hope this hasn't been asked a thousand times.
> 
> We are staying at POP from 8/26 to 9/1. We are flying in from Philly on SW Air and I understand the whole ME thing with the yellow tags and all, my question has to do with getting a return boarding pass. I know that SW is not a participating airline so I have to bring my bags to the ME bus.
> 
> Does POP Century have a Lobby Concierge desk with internet  access and printers to print out the boarding passes or do we have to get them at the airport?
> 
> Since I am traveling with my daughter and 2 year old grandson I probably don't have to worry  about getting an A boarding pass but I'd still rather get it at the resort if possible.
> 
> Thank you for your help.



Yes, the CM's at the lobby counter can get you a boarding pass and all checked in. I did that myself one night (actually morning!!) at about 1:30 a.m. for my flight the next day (late evening flight). Just be sure to bring your confirmation number.


----------



## Emcg

Thanks. That's good to know and it will save us some time and hassle.


----------



## jcpuppy.com

Midwest..has it been added to the check out list like American is?
You know when you leave, you can check in at the hotel for your flight?


----------



## goofy4tink

jcpuppy.com said:


> Midwest..has it been added to the check out list like American is?
> You know when you leave, you can check in at the hotel for your flight?



The very first post in this thread is kept updated to show which airlines are considered 'participating'. Midwest is not to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## jcpuppy.com

Thank you I did read that, but because it was posted so long ago, I didn't know if the info was current.


----------



## goofy4tink

jcpuppy.com said:


> Thank you I did read that, but because it was posted so long ago, I didn't know if the info was current.


Yep, Chip and Dale Express (Tyler) updates it as soon as another airline is added. The last time it was updated was mid-May.


----------



## lmdelan

goofy4tink said:


> Okay...question number 1......Yes, you can all use DME. Just be sure you're all signed up for it. You can't just arrive at the counter and get onboard the bus!! You will be sent an info packet about a month before you leave home. Your luggage tags will be in this packet. There should be a person from each room reservation that makes their particular room reservations for DME. I guess what I'm trying to say is if you are the person who made all the reservations, and you are the primary person listed on each room reservation, they will send the entire packet to you and you will have to disburse the luggage tags. You will get two per person. These go on each piece of checked luggage. Then, when you get to MCO, just head right to DME, checkin at the counter, and get on board the bus. Your bags will show up in your rooms several (upn to 3 hrs. after checking in at the resort) hrs. later.
> It's only on the return to MCO that 'participating' matters. SW does not, so you couldn't check your bags at your resort. But, you can take DME back to MCO, with your bags stowed underneath the bus.
> Which brings me to question 2....sure, just figure out what time you need to be at the airport. For instance...I am going to WDW this August. WE are using DME to and from the airport. But, when we return to the airport, we are renting a car to get to port for our cruise. I wanted to rent a car at about noontime, so I gave them the flight number, and departure time of a flight that departs at about 2:00. They like to pick you up about 2 1/2 hrs before flight departure, so that means they would pick us up about 11:30. You can do the same thing. Just be sure to leave enough time to get to your rental car counter.
> Hope that helps!



goofy4tink- thank you sooo much for the wonderful info. You have taken one less thing off my list to worry about. Thanks again. I love this site.


----------



## noname70

I currently have a round trip with Southwest and I'm booked with ME.  I found a great one way fare on Jet Blue for my return.   I was thinking of canceling my return on SW and booking the JB so I can use the participating luggage service for the return to the airport.
Does this plan sound feasible?  I'm 5 weeks away and I just received my ME tags.



P.S.  My return flight is in the evening so I was planning on checking out and doing a day in the parks beforehand.  Can I get my boarding pass and hand over my luggage to ME when I check out in the a.m. - then just show up for the bus that night?

thanks again!


----------



## CleveRocks

noname70 said:


> I currently have a round trip with Southwest and I'm booked with ME.  I found a great one way fare on Jet Blue for my return.   I was thinking of canceling my return on SW and booking the JB so I can use the participating luggage service for the return to the airport.
> Does this plan sound feasible?  I'm 5 weeks away and I just received my ME tags.


Sure, just call DME at 866-599-0951 and tell them about any changes to your flights.  You won't need new DME luggage tags because they are only used when you arrive at Orlando; they are not used AT ALL for any portion of your trip home. 





noname70 said:


> P.S.  My return flight is in the evening so I was planning on checking out and doing a day in the parks beforehand.  Can I get my boarding pass and hand over my luggage to ME when I check out in the a.m. - then just show up for the bus that night?


Yup, that's prety much the way to do it!  The Resort Airline Check-in desk at your resort is open from 5:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m.  You can check in up to 12 hours before your flight but no later than 3 hours before your flight.  The RAC desk will take your checked luggage, and after that you won't have any access to it until you reclaim it at your home airport's baggage claim carousel.  If you have carry-ons, have your resort's Bell Services hold/store them for you.  Get back to your resort in plenty of time to get your carry-ons back, so you aren't late for your DME bus ride back to the airport.

I love telling people they can do something just like they hoped they could!


----------



## noname70

Thanks Cleverocks


----------



## disgram

I have made it through all 28 pgs and beleive it or not, my question is not here!!!! 
Now that Air Tran is a partcipant, can the people at the check-in counter for the airlline go on-line and get my seats?  I will be doing it before we leave home, but I don't know how to do it on the return.  I will have my 2 10yr. old granddaughters with me and I sure don't want to be seperated from them on the way home!  We will be staying at the All Star Music, if it makes a difference.

Oh, and we are going August 23-31.


----------



## noname70

Ok-just started planning next years trip and I haven't even left for this year yet.

Here goes: we will be meeting/staying with friends at FW.  They are arriving in a camper for two weeks.  We are flying in to stay for the first week only.  Can we get round trip DME for week one if we are on their two week ressie?
Also, does the campground have availability to preprint our Southwest passes?

Thanks again!


----------



## goofy4tink

That shouldn't be an issue. As long as you are named on the reservation it isn't an issue. Be sure they make reservations for you though. If they are the main name on the reservation, they will have to make the DME reservations for you. Then they will have to get your luggage tags to you. Leaving shouldn't be an issue either....they will ask you when you are checking in at the DME desk when you are planning on leaving.
I would think that the CMs at the front desk in the main lobby should be able to help you out with your boarding passes.


----------



## mjh8955

I have the same question as Disgram except we will be at the Pop Century (and I read all 28 pages of this thread as well). We would have 9 AM flight out which leaves barely enough time to check baggage and get on the ME bus so I want to make sure I'm clear on the boarding pass thing.  The airline check-in desk at the resort that opens at 5AM can do this for us, right?


----------



## goofy4tink

Yes, it opens at 5 am, be there asap. You should be fine.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Just an FYI, I've updated the first page with new and updated information about the RAC desk.

Notable updates:


jetBlue requires all passengers travelling with lap babies to check in at the airport.
You can now check in for your flight starting at 5am, regardless of your flight time. (Still same day only)
You may check in for your spouse and children under the age of 18. All others must be present.


----------



## goofy4tink

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Just an FYI, I've updated the first page with new and updated information about the RAC desk.
> 
> Notable updates:
> 
> 
> jetBlue requires all passengers travelling with lap babies to check in at the airport.
> You can now check in for your flight starting at 5am, regardless of your flight time. (Still same day only)
> You may check in for your spouse and children under the age of 18. All others must be present.



Thanks Tyler! That's good news. Just one question for you as far as checking others in....do you need to have the others' ID with you? Say, for instance, I'm checking my dd, 13, and my dh in...do I need dh's ID? 
And, if my flight is at 8:30 pm, I can still checkin at 6:00 am, right? Just want to make sure for others who may be confused.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

goofy4tink said:


> Thanks Tyler! That's good news. Just one question for you as far as checking others in....do you need to have the others' ID with you? Say, for instance, I'm checking my dd, 13, and my dh in...do I need dh's ID?
> And, if my flight is at 8:30 pm, I can still checkin at 6:00 am, right? Just want to make sure for others who may be confused.


I'm  not 100% sure on IDs... I don't think so, but not 100% sure.

As for check in, the 12hr rule is gone. You can check in starting at 5am for any flight departing from 8:15am-11:59pm.   (I say 8:15am, because the transaction must be complete by the 3hr mark)


----------



## Dimples

Please help me, I have the same question... My husband & I are flying AIRTRAN and staying at POR 9/1/ thru 9/9.  Our flight leaves @ 9:00 a.m. so I could check my luggage in between 5-6:00 a.m. and get our boarding passes then?  The last I knew was that Airtran was doing a test pilot of this at certain Disney resorts so are they now doing it at POR?  If so YAHOOOOO!   Help me with all my Q's>  Thanks in advance


----------



## CleveRocks

Dimples said:


> Please help me, I have the same question... My husband & I are flying AIRTRAN and staying at POR 9/1/ thru 9/9.  Our flight leaves @ 9:00 a.m. so I could check my luggage in between 5-6:00 a.m. and get our boarding passes then?  The last I knew was that Airtran was doing a test pilot of this at certain Disney resorts so are they now doing it at POR?  If so YAHOOOOO!   Help me with all my Q's>  Thanks in advance



AirTran is now officially on-board as a participating airline, so it's at every resort.

Don't plan on waiting 'til 6:00 a.m. to check in with Resort Airline Check-in.  The transaction must be complete in the computer by 3 hours before flight time.  Plus there, theoretically, could be other people in line ahead of you.  Or your DME bus pick-up might be scheduled for 6 a.m. or a little earlier.  You get the idea ....


----------



## Dimples

CleveRocks said:


> AirTran is now officially on-board as a participating airline, so it's at every resort.
> 
> Don't plan on waiting 'til 6:00 a.m. to check in with Resort Airline Check-in.  The transaction must be complete in the computer by 3 hours before flight time.  Plus there, theoretically, could be other people in line ahead of you.  Or your DME bus pick-up might be scheduled for 6 a.m. or a little earlier.  You get the idea ....



Thanks CleveRocks!  How early can I get my boarding passes? I only ask since AIRTRAN doesn't allow me to schedule my seats.  Have you ever heard if when I check in on my flight TO Disney if they will then assign my return flight seats?  If so, then I should just be able to go and have my boarding passes printed correct?


----------



## onspithia

Hi,

We have never used the Disney ME before and are thinking of using it when we fly in on Thanksgiving this fall.  I've read different posts about wait time... has anyone used the ME during Thanksgiving?  I'm just curious what to expect on wait times.

Thank you


----------



## goofy4tink

onspithia said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have never used the Disney ME before and are thinking of using it when we fly in on Thanksgiving this fall.  I've read different posts about wait time... has anyone used the ME during Thanksgiving?  I'm just curious what to expect on wait times.
> 
> Thank you


Hi there and  to the DIS boards!!
It seems that when there are more people using DME, they put extra people on duty. So, it shouldn't be all that long a wait. More guests mean more CMs at the counters, more buses going to the resorts. I believe that it's those guests that arrive late at night that have a longer wait. Not a hugely awful wait but longer than the morning/afternoon folks get.
Go and have fun.


----------



## onspithia

Thank you for the fast reply! 
I should have guessed that they'd have more staff working during a busy time period.  Really looking forward to it!


----------



## KteaRN

Hi.  I understand that Jet Blue wants you to check in at the airport if you have a lap baby, but can we still utilize the luggage transfer to MCO, as in leaving it in our room to be picked up and have it magically appear when we arrive in BOston?  or do we need to do something extra?


----------



## goofy4tink

KteaRN said:


> Hi.  I understand that Jet Blue wants you to check in at the airport if you have a lap baby, but can we still utilize the luggage transfer to MCO, as in leaving it in our room to be picked up and have it magically appear when we arrive in BOston?  or do we need to do something extra?



Not sure but you may be somewhat confused here. It's only when you arrive at MCO that your bags are taken for you. When you return to Logan from Orlando, you will have to get your bags to MCO, no one will take them from your room and then on to the airport. Now, if you were't traveling with a lap baby, you would be able to go to the DME/RAC desk in your resort lobby, with your bags, where you would be able to get your bags checked through to Logan and get your boarding passes issued...so you would then just go directly to security at MCO. But, if you have to actually checkin at the airport, you won't be able to do the above. You will be given a time to appear at the DME bus stop..about 2 3/4-3 hrs before your flight departure time. Your bags will go underneath the same bus you are riding on, and when you are dropped off at MCO, you will need to head up to the JB checkin counter to check your bags and get your boarding passes.
Hope that helps explain the routine a bit...if I am misunderstanding, then I apologize.


----------



## KteaRN

OK, gotcha.   

Thanks


----------



## Jenniww

We are going in Jan and are using MME both ways. I will be using my luggage tags. Now my question is when my luggage is brought to my room we will be at the parks. How would I tip the person who brought the bags to my room.

On the way home we tipped the driver who loaded our 4 bags five dollars, was that enough?

Thanks


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Tips are included for the luggage delivery only.


----------



## DisneyMom5

Is there anyway to use DME if you are flying standby, but know for sure what day you are arriving/departing?  
(My SIL might be flying now, but might be flying standby -- long story.)


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneyMom5 said:


> Is there anyway to use DME if you are flying standby, but know for sure what day you are arriving/departing?
> (My SIL might be flying now, but might be flying standby -- long story.)



That shouldn't be an issue. When making the DME reservation, give them flight info that will be 'in the neighborhood' of when she is flying. It really doesn't matter if someone's flight gets changed, as long as it is on the same day as the original reservation.


----------



## DisneyMom5

goofy4tink said:


> That shouldn't be an issue. When making the DME reservation, give them flight info that will be 'in the neighborhood' of when she is flying. It really doesn't matter if someone's flight gets changed, as long as it is on the same day as the original reservation.



Ok, thanks.  We're hoping to get them on a scheduled flight, but I guess that would be good to know for anyone whose flight could get delayed, right?
I really appreciate your reply!


----------



## disneymarie

Just wondered if anyone flew this Airline out for ticket  check in at the airport
We flew Northwest last year, great uneventful, right to security

This time our Charter out of the Norteast, PA area is a direct flight  in and out, on *Southwest? Southeast?*.
So we will have to lug all the suitcases for a party of 7 to the airport ticket check in.

*Also our flight is not until 9:00PM MCO. Is that a problem?*
We thought about the party taking the ME and the two hubbys to rent a full size car for run abouts, good deal for $115 total from MCO. Just for familys' to have convienance, We have friends to visit  in Fl for dinner and would like option of driving to some parks.
Just to add, I am disabled with mobility issues and use a walker/rollator. I am not too helpful for the bags, or standing at check in.

We are going in late October 07.
DiMarie


----------



## D&DDisney

If you choose to transport your own luggage do you have to tip?  If so, what is the going rate for the bus driver?


----------



## goofy4tink

disneymarie said:


> Just wondered if anyone flew this Airline out for ticket  check in at the airport
> We flew Northwest last year, great uneventful, right to security
> 
> This time our Charter out of the Norteast, PA area is a direct flight  in and out, on *Southwest? Southeast?*.
> So we will have to lug all the suitcases for a party of 7 to the airport ticket check in.
> 
> *Also our flight is not until 9:00PM MCO. Is that a problem?*
> We thought about the party taking the ME and the two hubbys to rent a full size car for run abouts, good deal for $115 total from MCO. Just for familys' to have convienance, We have friends to visit  in Fl for dinner and would like option of driving to some parks.
> Just to add, I am disabled with mobility issues and use a walker/rollator. I am not too helpful for the bags, or standing at check in.
> 
> We are going in late October 07.
> DiMarie



I'm not exactly sure what your question is. For your return flight, DME will want you at the bus stop, ready to go, by 6 pm or so. If you want to have some people ride the bus, while the hubbies rent a car for the luggage, that's a great idea. DME will take care of the luggage from the airport to your resort, but, as you realize, you'll have to get your bags back to the airport on your own. They can go underneath the bus that you are on, but you will have to get them to the checkin counter at the airport. Having the guys rent a car and take care of the luggage is a good idea.



D&DDisney said:


> If you choose to transport your own luggage do you have to tip?  If so, what is the going rate for the bus driver?


Anytime anyone 'touches' your bags they should be tipped. So, if the bus driver stows your luggage and then retrieves it later, at your destination, then yes, they should be tipped. I tip about $1 a bag. But, here's the thing....if a bus driver mentions 'gratuities are accepted' then he/she gets nothing from me. There is signage on the bus, right up next to the driver that states just that. I don't want to hear the driver soliciting a tip.


----------



## disneymarie

goofy4tink said:


> *I'm not exactly sure what your question is. For your return flight,*
> 
> Anytime anyone 'touches' your bags they should be tipped. So, if the bus driver stows your luggage and then retrieves it later, at your destination, then yes, they should be tipped. I tip about $1 a bag. *But, here's the thing....if a bus driver mentions 'gratuities are accepted' then he/she gets nothing from me. There is signage on the bus, right up next to the driver that states just that. I don't want to hear the driver soliciting a tip*.



I guess I am asking how much staff help is on at the check in. 
I have seen the check in lines, U.S. Air, where three hours was not long enough.Friends missed a flight.

Are they going to get us checked and on the flight. I think the guys will take the heavier bags, but we will have several ourself.

I used the ME last October both ways. the same bus driver, not only solicitated the tips, but actually she had a container she pointed to to put the tips in.
I did not mind as she did stow my medical walker and carry on but I thought it was so tacky to ask for tips for service.
DiMarie


----------



## goofy4tink

disneymarie said:


> I guess I am asking how much staff help is on at the check in.
> I have seen the check in lines, U.S. Air, where three hours was not long enough.Friends missed a flight.
> 
> Are they going to get us checked and on the flight. I think the guys will take the heavier bags, but we will have several ourself.
> 
> I used the ME last October both ways. the same bus driver, not only solicitated the tips, but actually she had a container she pointed to to put the tips in.
> I did not mind as she did stow my medical walker and carry on but I thought it was so tacky to ask for tips for service.
> DiMarie


If you take the DME bus to the airport, they will stow your bags underneath the bus, but you already knew that. When you get to the airport, they will just drop you and your luggage off curbside, at level 1. You then will have to get up to the checkin level, 2 I think. You will have to get all your stuff there yourself. Hope that answers your question.
But, you know, I'm capable of reading a fairly sizable sign. I don't need a bus driver actually telling me that a gratuity is acceptable, much less leave a tip jar out!!! That driver would have to really go the extra mile for me to hand over a tip!!!


----------



## DisneyMom5

We are only about 16 days out from our arrival date, and my ILs just decided to fly.  I am calling tommorrow to sign my SIL up for DME--she just purchased her airfare today.

At what point is it too late for the rest of their party to sign up for DME?  Due to health issues they may be cancelling the trip, so they have not purchased airfare yet.  It may be a bit of a last minute thing.  [The flying instead of driving is also due to the health issue.  We're just hoping they can still travel!]

Thanks!


----------



## safetymom

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...07sep01,0,5259279.story?coll=orl_tab01_layout

US Airways is finally becoming part of DME.


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneyMom5 said:


> We are only about 16 days out from our arrival date, and my ILs just decided to fly.  I am calling tommorrow to sign my SIL up for DME--she just purchased her airfare today.
> 
> At what point is it too late for the rest of their party to sign up for DME?  Due to health issues they may be cancelling the trip, so they have not purchased airfare yet.  It may be a bit of a last minute thing.  [The flying instead of driving is also due to the health issue.  We're just hoping they can still travel!]
> 
> Thanks!



It's really never 'too late' to sign up for DME. But, if you leave it until less than 2 weeks before flying, you most likely won't get the info packet with luggage tags in it. You can call DME the day before and get added to the system, but you would have to either get your own luggage and bring it with you to the DME desk, or give the DME desk CM your claim receipts and description of your bags so that someone can get them for you and put them on the DME truck for delivery to the resort.
Hope it all works out for you and the ILs!!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Please note that the first post of this thread has been updated.

USAirways will be testing being a participating airline of the Resort Airline Check-In desk.

This test will begin on September 5th. 

It will be available ONLY to those Guests staying at Disney's Polynesian, Wilderness Lodge, and Animal Kingdom Lodge Resorts. 

I do not know an end date, nor do I know when additional resorts will be added.

As with all test phases, the service may not always be functioning properly. In the event of a downtime, be prepared to bring your bags with you to the airport, and check them in the old fashioned way.


----------



## ckret01

Sorry I have a few questions regarding ME. This is my first time I will be using this system and am kinda getting confused reading through everything...maybe overwhelmed -lol
*
Baggage:* 
If I chose to have ME get my bags when I arrive in Orlando.....does that mean when they drop me off at my resort and a few hours later bring me my bags instead of giving me my bags when they drop me off? 
What happens if I get my own baggage at the airport and bring it to the bus...when they drop me off at the resort can I take my baggae with me at that time? Do people do this? Do you find it easier to have your bags with you instead of waiting for them to arrive?
Can you bring your luggage on the bus with you or do you have to check it underneath the bus? Will I look silly having my bags with me ?

*Bus times (arriving and departing): *
when I land at the airport and go to the kiosk desk for ME.....how often does the bus leave (every hour etc)? So If I miss one bus time I have to wait for the next?
How many drop offs does the bus include? Meaning does it take a really long time for you to get to your destination or would it be better to rent a car? 
I will be staying at the All Star Sports this time


Sorry for all my questions...and I'm sure I will have more  Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

You can put those yellow tags on your checked bags and they should arrive in your resort room within 3 hrs. of your checking in. If you choose to claim your own bags at MCO, then do not put the tags on them. You will have to go to baggage claim and get them, then head to the DME checkin counter. You will be directed to the appropriate bus line for your resort. YOur bags will be stowed underneath the bus. You will not be able to bring them on the bus...seats are for people, not bags, as one driver told us. If it's a carryon bag and fits in your lap, then fine, but no checked luggage on board...goes underneath. And be aware, that if a driver touches your bag, a tip is expected. I personally like to not have to lug my bags around the airport. I pack anything I'm going to need for the first day at WDW in my carryon. This is usually those 3 oz bottles of sunscreen, toothpaste, toothbrush, deod. And my swim suit and a change of clothes. Baggage can be misdirected by the airlines, so it makes sense to have what you'll need with you for a short time.

As far as timing is involved....my average time with DME, after 5-6 times, is about 70 mins. I have gotten to my resort in less than an hour and in one case it took me 90 mins. That 90 min trip was the one time I have been number 3 stop, of three, and a ton of guests had to have luggage removed from underneath the bus at each of the two previous stops...this takes time. I would plan on it being about 70 mins.
Whether or not to use a rental is up to you. I will say that only once have I made it to my resort in 45 mins and that one time was with carryon luggage and a towncar. With a towncar and going to baggage claim it has routinely taken about an hour or so. A rental car will mean going to baggage claim, to the rental counter, then the garage, then the drive to your resort. It's up to each person to decide on their transportation choices.


----------



## Me2Me

I thought that I had better post this question here too.  It's also on the Canadian boards - just slightly edited below.


I have a question regarding Magical Express out of the YKF (Waterloo, Ontario, Canada) airport. We are flying on Northwest airlines  - flying in to a connecting flight in Detroit and then on to Orlando.  I see from the YKF airport website that unlike Toronto we would not clear U.S. customs at the YKF airport:

http://www.waterlooairport.ca/en/pas...ces/faq.asp#15
"15. Do passengers clear U.S. Customs & Border Protection at Region of Waterloo International Airport?
No, the Region of Waterloo International Airport does not have U.S. Customs & Border Protection at the Airport. Passengers are required to clear U.S. Customs when passengers arrive at Detroit Metropolitan Airport in the United States."


I understand that after leaving YKF and arriving in Detroit that we will have to retrieve our bags and clear US Customs in Detroit.  I'm not sure whether we get our bags first and lug them through customs or whether we walk through US Customs and then get our bags.  (Just wondering how long we have to haul them around.)  After we clear US customs do we hand off our luggage in Detroit and not see it again until we are at the resort? ie)as someone who originated on an international flight, do I have to retrieve my luggage again in Orlando or is that negated as I already cleared US customs on the Detroit leg?

On the return flight:
I'm a little confused about the process that I was reading on this transportation thread sticky as it pertains to Canadians who are returning home using ME.  I will have the same return path ie) fly from MCO to Detroit and then back to Canada on Northwest.  I know that I can use ME for sure if I carry my own luggage and load it on the bus. I'm confused on the "domestic" flight thing. I'm assuming that I'm "international" since my ultimate return flight is to Canada. The wrinkle is the connection in Detroit. It seems that on the way there we cleared US customs in Detroit so I'm wondering if on the return can I use the Resort Airline Check-in and just check my bags at the resort (Pop Century) and be done with it? 
I guess I'm wondering if have a connecting flight in Detroit makes my flight a domestic flight instead of international.


----------



## Allegro

Me2Me said:


> I'm wondering if on the return can I use the Resort Airline Check-in and just check my bags at the resort (Pop Century) and be done with it?
> I guess I'm wondering if have a connecting flight in Detroit makes my flight a domestic flight instead of international.



I just posted a similar question of the Canadian board except that we are transferring through Chicago and I'm assuming will have to clear customs in Chicago.  

I'm wondering the same as you - are we therefore considered domestic since we will have to retrieve our luggage in Chicago.


----------



## jeanylaser

I heard that Southwest airlines is joining too. It is correct!


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> I heard that Southwest airlines is joining too. It is correct!


Nothing definate that I know of. I believe the Orlando Sentinal reported that SW 'may' be ready to come on board in early '08. But nothing really definate...sorry.


----------



## Disneynutbsv

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Please note that the first post of this thread has been updated.
> 
> USAirways will be testing being a participating airline of the Resort Airline Check-In desk.
> 
> This test will begin on September 5th.
> 
> It will be available ONLY to those Guests staying at Disney's Polynesian, Wilderness Lodge, and Animal Kingdom Lodge Resorts.



Bummer!  They should do a test at one value, one moderate and at least one deluxe, not all deluxes  I was psyched until I read this.....oh well.


----------



## jeanylaser

goofy4tink said:


> Nothing definate that I know of. I believe the Orlando Sentinal reported that SW 'may' be ready to come on board in early '08. But nothing really definate...sorry.


That's ok! Oh! Spirit Airlines is a DME also!


----------



## tiki23

Well shoot - we're flying USAir but staying at POP.   Not until December though - maybe they'll have added more resorts by then.


----------



## CleveRocks

jeanylaser said:


> That's ok! Oh! Spirit Airlines is a DME also!


Spirit Airlines is NOT a participating airline.


----------



## goofy4tink

Eric is right....lets try to keep the two very different services apart. Every single airline is able to use DME....any airline, there are no airlines that you can not use DME with. But.....the RAC benefit is a whole other ball of wax. This is where the confusion is....still. If you are flying a participating airline, you get to check your bags right at your resort and get your boarding pass issued. You may, then, use DME to get you back to MCO or you can drive a rental car, or hire a towncar service to get you back...makes no difference.
IF you are not on one of the participating airlines, you will take your bags with you, on the bus, back to the airport. There you will check your bags, and get your boarding pass, same as usual. We need to keep the two services straight.


----------



## Barb

Thanks for the update. I was so hoping that USAir was testing resort check-in at all resorts. I did this last year and found it to be so easy. Let's hope the testing phase goes well and they add the rest of the resorts soon!


----------



## jultomzach

Any updates on Disney expanding the hotels that are experimenting with USAirways as a participating airline.  I am flying out on Wed. Dec. 12th and considering booking USAirways vs Southwest IF Beachclub Villas will be included.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

All updates will be on the first post of this thread. It is kept current.


----------



## labdogs42

So, if I'm traveling with my DH, DS, and MIL, can we use Magical Express for all of our bags from MCO if we rent a car and my DH drives it (DS, MIL, and I would be on the ME bus)?  We'd like to have a car to get to the parks, but we like the idea of ME handling our bags.  Also, we can get  a smaller car if we never have to put all of our luggage in it.


If we do resort check-in (we'll fly Jet Blue) and have a rental car, we won't need ME on the way back, right?  Or the three of us could ride the bus and DH could drive.  I have never used resort check in or ME before, can you tell?  Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

labdogs42 said:


> So, if I'm traveling with my DH, DS, and MIL, can we use Magical Express for all of our bags from MCO if we rent a car and my DH drives it (DS, MIL, and I would be on the ME bus)?  We'd like to have a car to get to the parks, but we like the idea of ME handling our bags.  Also, we can get  a smaller car if we never have to put all of our luggage in it.
> 
> 
> If we do resort check-in (we'll fly Jet Blue) and have a rental car, we won't need ME on the way back, right?  Or the three of us could ride the bus and DH could drive.  I have never used resort check in or ME before, can you tell?  Thanks!



Yes, you can use DME for your luggage if most of your party will be riding the bus. That's actually a good compromise. And a fun way to start the trip. And yes, you would be able to make do with a much smaller car that way.
For the return trip, you can check your bags at the resort, get your boarding passes issued, and then hop in your car when you are ready to return to the airport. No one needs to ride the bus on the way back.


----------



## rave13

Hi Tyler.  Thanks for all the info you've posted.

You may have already replied to a situation like mine, but I really don't have the time to read all 30 pages (and I'll probably forget the question by the time I'm done).

Mu flight out on 10/27 is at 7 am.  This means I have to leave at 4 am.  I get the impression from an earlier post that I would have to take my luggage on the Magical Espress transport to the airport since the desk is not open until 5 am.  What if I check my luggage the day before (10/26), would they be able to process it and have it there and checked in for my flight the next morning (or ready for me to check it in)?


----------



## mousescrapper

I'm not flying till June 2008 and have a reservation already at the Poly and are planning on using the ME for both ways. I'm not sure if this is a dup question, so I apoligize if you may have already answered something like this.

First, I'm checking flights from out of Chicago and we want to fly out in the morning preferably between 7-8 am CST. and fly non-stop. A huge perk would be to sit near the front of the plane for both flights as we have 4 kids, last to board, first off, generally good. We'll be buying all our 4 kids a seat, even though the youngest is under 2 at time of travel.

Now I have been checking the various airline's sites and the different travel flight finders for flights. Suprisingly there are so few flights that would work for us. I see Ted/United, AA and US Air. Now the US Air flights are the cheapest, even though it's not cheap for a family of 6. But I'd be nervous to book with them, if they may not be participating with the ME. 

So my first question: if we book flights with US Air and the ME test is over, can we still take the ME but pick up and check our own baggage?

2nd question? What do you know about those seat finders on the web sites? Most flights show all the same seats taken. how accurate is that?

3rd? My DM (Mom) is flying down with us, but is flying home on a different day. How do I book her seperate return flight doing this on my own?

4th? in 2005 I booked my own flights, had a travel agent do the room. This time I'm not working with one, or have one to use. Because of my concern for the flights, thinking I should get these booked now. do you recommend I use one or call for help? And how do I find a good one? 

Thanks for your help.

lost & confused in travel plans...


----------



## goofy4tink

mousescrapper said:


> I'm not flying till June 2008 and have a reservation already at the Poly and are planning on using the ME for both ways. I'm not sure if this is a dup question, so I apoligize if you may have already answered something like this.
> 
> First, I'm checking flights from out of Chicago and we want to fly out in the morning preferably between 7-8 am CST. and fly non-stop. A huge perk would be to sit near the front of the plane for both flights as we have 4 kids, last to board, first off, generally good. We'll be buying all our 4 kids a seat, even though the youngest is under 2 at time of travel.
> 
> Now I have been checking the various airline's sites and the different travel flight finders for flights. Suprisingly there are so few flights that would work for us. I see Ted/United, AA and US Air. Now the US Air flights are the cheapest, even though it's not cheap for a family of 6. But I'd be nervous to book with them, if they may not be participating with the ME.
> 
> So my first question: if we book flights with US Air and the ME test is over, can we still take the ME but pick up and check our own baggage?
> 
> 2nd question? What do you know about those seat finders on the web sites? Most flights show all the same seats taken. how accurate is that?
> 
> 3rd? My DM (Mom) is flying down with us, but is flying home on a different day. How do I book her seperate return flight doing this on my own?
> 
> 4th? in 2005 I booked my own flights, had a travel agent do the room. This time I'm not working with one, or have one to use. Because of my concern for the flights, thinking I should get these booked now. do you recommend I use one or call for help? And how do I find a good one?
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> lost & confused in travel plans...




Okay, lets see if we can take these one at a time...

1. If you end up on a non-participating airline, you can just take your bags on the DME bus back to the airport. There, you will go up to the main level, check your bags and go through security, just the same as usual. If you are on a participating airline, you can check those bags right at your resort, and get your boarding pass..which means you just hop on the bus, with your carryon bags, and head right to security at MCO. Remember, anyone can use DME for their arrival to MCO...just put those yellow luggage tags on your bags at home, then when you get to MCO, go right to DME checkin, and hop on the bus. Your bags will show up in your room within 3 hrs. of resort checkin.

2. I believe you will find that in most cases, the first row in regular planes is set aside for minors traveling alone, or those with some type of medical disability. I have been able to snag the second row but not the first one. If the seating chart shows a seat as taken, or a row as taken, you can be sure they truly are taken.

3. For your mom, I would book her on a different reservation. When I fly down, there are times when my dd and dh join me later, but fly home together. I do myself and then do them together. So....when you book your family, don't book your mom. Then, when  that booking is done, go back and book her her reservation. That way she doesn't have to worry about leaving at a different time/day. And it's just her reservation...less room to make a mistake on the airlines part.

4. If you've booked flights on your own before, go for it. I would book the flights as soon as you find what you want, at a price you can live with, and then add DME to the room reservation. 

Hope this helps a bit!!!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

rave13 said:


> Hi Tyler.  Thanks for all the info you've posted.
> 
> You may have already replied to a situation like mine, but I really don't have the time to read all 30 pages (and I'll probably forget the question by the time I'm done).
> 
> Mu flight out on 10/27 is at 7 am.  This means I have to leave at 4 am.  I get the impression from an earlier post that I would have to take my luggage on the Magical Espress transport to the airport since the desk is not open until 5 am.  What if I check my luggage the day before (10/26), would they be able to process it and have it there and checked in for my flight the next morning (or ready for me to check it in)?


Currently all bags must be checked Same-Day. 

There are talks about either opening the desk earlier, or allowing previous day checking. At this time it is just talk, nothing more.


----------



## mousescrapper

goofy4tink said:


> Okay, lets see if we can take these one at a time...
> 
> 1. If you end up on a non-participating airline, you can just take your bags on the DME bus back to the airport. There, you will go up to the main level, check your bags and go through security, just the same as usual. If you are on a participating airline, you can check those bags right at your resort, and get your boarding pass..which means you just hop on the bus, with your carryon bags, and head right to security at MCO. Remember, anyone can use DME for their arrival to MCO...just put those yellow luggage tags on your bags at home, then when you get to MCO, go right to DME checkin, and hop on the bus. Your bags will show up in your room within 3 hrs. of resort checkin.
> 
> 2. I believe you will find that in most cases, the first row in regular planes is set aside for minors traveling alone, or those with some type of medical disability. I have been able to snag the second row but not the first one. If the seating chart shows a seat as taken, or a row as taken, you can be sure they truly are taken.
> 
> 3. For your mom, I would book her on a different reservation. When I fly down, there are times when my dd and dh join me later, but fly home together. I do myself and then do them together. So....when you book your family, don't book your mom. Then, when  that booking is done, go back and book her her reservation. That way she doesn't have to worry about leaving at a different time/day. And it's just her reservation...less room to make a mistake on the airlines part.
> 
> 4. If you've booked flights on your own before, go for it. I would book the flights as soon as you find what you want, at a price you can live with, and then add DME to the room reservation.
> 
> Hope this helps a bit!!!



Thanks Di,

It does help. I think I'll do a little more looking and try to get a flight on a for sure participating ME carrier. We really want that convience. And I think I'll do the 2 ressies 1 for my fam one for mom, that should work. I think I'll be doing it soon, getting nervous may not get what we want/need with one child under 2 and one child on the autistic spectrum.

Thanks for responding back and keeping up these posts. It really helps!


----------



## inky dinky doo

Can anyone tell me how long before departure ME picks guests up at their resort for the return trip to the airport? I'm trying to plan our last day, and didn't see this mentioned in the first post.

Thanks so much!

Pat

20 days and counting . . . again!


----------



## dburg30

inky dinky doo said:


> Can anyone tell me how long before departure ME picks guests up at their resort for the return trip to the airport? I'm trying to plan our last day, and didn't see this mentioned in the first post.
> 
> Thanks so much!
> 
> Pat
> 
> 20 days and counting . . . again!



About 3 hours before your flight time is when they will pick you up.


----------



## inky dinky doo

Thanks so much, dburg! That's great news! It gives us at least a little time to do something on our last day.

Pat

20 days and counting . . . again!


----------



## goofy4tink

inky dinky doo said:


> Thanks so much, dburg! That's great news! It gives us at least a little time to do something on our last day.
> 
> Pat
> 
> 20 days and counting . . . again!


Just one to thing to be aware of...if they give you a time of, say, 6:00 pm to be back at the bus.....be there a good 30 mins beforehand. If you have left any bags, such as your carryons, with bell services, it could take a bit of time to retrieve them. And the bus leaves right on time...when they say 6, they mean 6! Not to show up at 6, but to be there for a 6 departure. There have been reports from people who cut it too closely and while they were off getting their bags from bell services, the bus left, without them!!


----------



## Terry36

Can someone please confirm if this is how the process works for a Southwest traveler? 

Arrival
1. Check bags in @ Southwest counter (w/yellow tags)
2. Arrive @ MCO and go straight to the bus (bags will automatically be taken to bus by ME associates??)
3. Arrive @ hotel, check in and bags magically appear

Departure
1. I will bring bags to bus for loading
2. I will bring bags to counter for checkin 

THANKS


----------



## dburg30

Terry36 said:


> Can someone please confirm if this is how the process works for a Southwest traveler?
> 
> Arrival
> 1. Check bags in @ Southwest counter (w/yellow tags)
> 2. Arrive @ MCO and go straight to the bus (bags will automatically be taken to bus by ME associates??)
> 3. Arrive @ hotel, check in and bags magically appear
> 
> Departure
> 1. I will bring bags to bus for loading
> 2. I will bring bags to counter for checkin
> 
> THANKS




THAT'S IT!


----------



## GMarcan920

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Yes, you can utilize DME one way. At some point during your Disney resort stay, visit the Lobby Concierge desk, and they will make the arrangements. Just make sure to have your flight number and time with you.



We're staying at the CBR, flying in on SWA; we have flights plans to leave 12/8, but may want to change those dates to visit some friends in VB.  It sounds to me as though we can still take the ME from the CBR on 12/8 to the Orlando airport, and then just go rent a car, visit out friends, and come back to the aiport and fly home on the 11th; in other words, we don't have to fly out on the day we check out of the CBR? Is that correct? Before I change our flight plans, I want to be sure we don't mess up our ME arrangements.  Thank You!


----------



## CleveRocks

GMarcan920 said:


> We're staying at the CBR, flying in on SWA; we have flights plans to leave 12/8, but may want to change those dates to visit some friends in VB.  It sounds to me as though we can still take the ME from the CBR on 12/8 to the Orlando airport, and then just go rent a car, visit out friends, and come back to the aiport and fly home on the 11th; in other words, we don't have to fly out on the day we check out of the CBR? Is that correct? Before I change our flight plans, I want to be sure we don't mess up our ME arrangements.  Thank You!


Yes, correct, you can do that.


----------



## TifferRN

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> You do not need to utilize the luggage transfers for either way. You are always more than welcome to claim your luggage, and bring it with you on the bus. Just realize that when you take the luggage onto the bus with you, that Disney will not be covering gratuities for either the motorcoach driver or bell services at the resort.



Are you saying that when you do utilize DME luggage transfers- Disney covers the gratuities for the driver and bell services?


----------



## Cinderella1122

Has anyone heard when the test phase for airline check-in is scheduled to end for USair? I'm staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge the first week of December and would like to utalize this service.


----------



## goofy4tink

TifferRN said:


> Are you saying that when you do utilize DME luggage transfers- Disney covers the gratuities for the driver and bell services?



Yes, that's right. If you have only carryon luggage with you, that you keep with you on the bus, then there are no gratuities expected. If you have tagged your checked bags with the yellow tags, then Disney has taken care of the gratuity for bell services. That's why they say you don't have to be in your room for baggage delivery.
However, if you feel that the bus driver has gone the extra mile and made your ride much better than you expected, then feel free to tip him/her anyway. I have tipped the driver when I had only a large tote bag for carryon and it was on my lap on the bus. But the driver was so much fun that I hardly noticed the 30 min drive to my resort. But, that is completely up to you.


----------



## agnes!

Has the test run been extended beyond the now-limited WDW resorts to all WDW resorts yet?  Anybody know latest/updated info?

agnes!


----------



## TyGuy

agnes! said:


> Has the test run been extended beyond the now-limited WDW resorts to all WDW resorts yet?  Anybody know latest/updated info?
> 
> agnes!



bumping


----------



## CleveRocks

TyGuy said:


> bumping


No need to bump. 

Any time that there is new information, Tyler will update the first post in this thread.  You can just keep checking back to the first thread -- he will even write the date it was last updated, to save us all the trouble of reading through the entire post to detect changes.


----------



## DisneyKidds

Great info.  We're using DME for the first time next week and this thread is very helpful.

We're flying AirTran Airways and I have a question about airline checkin service at the resorts.  As it stands now, we haven't paid the extra $7.50 per person, per seat, per flight segment (all told would be $112.50) to get guaranteed seat assignments.  If we check in for our AirTran flight at the resort at 8am, will they be able to secure us seat assignments and give us boarding passes?  If you haven't paid for a guaranteed seat assignment you are supposed to get one when you check in for your flight.  Obviously checking in at the resorts we'd be doing so earlier than we'd be able to at the airport, and I wondered if the agents at the resorts have the ability to assign seats.

Thanks for any info.

PS, now that I look closer, I can pick seats if I check in online 24 hours (or less) in advance.  I'll probably bring my laptop with me, so my problem may be solved.  If I've checked in 24 hours in advance then all I need to do is have my boarding pass printed when I check the bags.  Right?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

CleveRocks said:


> No need to bump.
> 
> Any time that there is new information, Tyler will update the first post in this thread.  You can just keep checking back to the first thread -- he will even write the date it was last updated, to save us all the trouble of reading through the entire post to detect changes.


This thread is also a sticky... bumping doesn't do anything 

But at any rate, no updates have been filtered through the official channels yet.


----------



## jennz

For AirTran and SouthWest (the only 2 I've done this with) you can just go to the concierge 24 hours before the flight and print out your boarding pass.  AirTran will have your seats and SW will have your group (or however they're doing it now). You don't have to be w/ME, only a resort guest and they'll check you in and print out your boarding passes.

Hope that helps!


----------



## shorty2313

#446 post indicates Spirit is participating, any word/confirmatin on this. My computer keeps freezing and I am fumbling around through all of the threads. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Spirit Airlines does not participate in Resort Airline Check-In.  The first post in this thread is kept up to date with participating airlines.


----------



## shorty2313

My pc kept freezing up and I couldnt go back or refresh. I have now rebooted and am readying the FAQ page, thanks again.


----------



## CleveRocks

shorty2313 said:


> My pc kept freezing up and I couldnt go back or refresh. I have now rebooted and am readying the FAQ page, thanks again.


Post #448 correctly says that Spirit Airlines is NOT a "participating airline" in Resort Airline Check-in.


----------



## shorty2313

thanks


----------



## dzorn

Can anyone use the RAC desk. We are going on a DCL but not using Disney transfers. Can I stop by one of the hotels and check in our luggage so I don't have to worry about it in the car while at DTD? Not using DME we will have a rental. 

Denise in MI


----------



## CleveRocks

dzorn said:


> Can anyone use the RAC desk. We are going on a DCL but not using Disney transfers. Can I stop by one of the hotels and check in our luggage so I don't have to worry about it in the car while at DTD? Not using DME we will have a rental.
> 
> Denise in MI


You can only use RAC at the resort where you are a registered guest.


----------



## dzorn

Thanks Someone one the cruise board used it while dropping off friends at the resort so I thought I would check. Oh Well.

Denise


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Just an update... I've seen evidence that USAirways will be expanding to include other resorts. I do not have any details on if it will be all resorts, or just a few more, and I do not know when. Just some, maybe all, and soon.


----------



## clkelley

I know for a time there Delta Connection flights that were actually operated by "Freedom Airlines" were not able to participate in RAC.

Has this been corrected??  Does anyone have any recent experience flying Delta/Freedom and using RAC??

Thanks!!


----------



## TyGuy

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Just an update... I've seen evidence that USAirways will be expanding to include other resorts. I do not have any details on if it will be all resorts, or just a few more, and I do not know when. Just some, maybe all, and soon.




Whoo Hoo  Maybe  

My bet is they start the Yacht Club after we leave on 12/18 

I'm still debating on renting a car for the week because of the good rates however if they start this then I will forget the car.


----------



## TyGuy

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Just an update... I've seen evidence that USAirways will be expanding to include other resorts. I do not have any details on if it will be all resorts, or just a few more, and I do not know when. Just some, maybe all, and soon.



I just received this response from Bags, Inc. Guess I bet wrong 


We are now servicing US Airways at the Yacht club on Disney property.  Thank you for your inquiry.  

                         Best Regards,

Rebecca Collini
Bags and Cars
"Make Travel Easier"
phone# 407.447.5547


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
From: info@airportbags.com [mailto:info@airportbags.com]
Sent: Wed 11/28/2007 2:57 PM
To: Airport Bags Info
Subject: New comment from the BAGS website


New comment from the BAGS website




Comments:
Do you have a timeline to begin servicing US Airways customers at the Yacht Club? I believe your service is still being tested at several other Disney resorts for US Airways passengers.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Thanks for the e-mail copy. As soon as I get whether or not it will be all resorts through the official channels, I will update this thread.


----------



## TyGuy

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Thanks for the e-mail copy. As soon as I get whether or not it will be all resorts through the official channels, I will update this thread.



Hi Tyler

Did you ever get official confirmation that US Airways has been rolled out to the other resorts? I know I got the email from BAGS Inc. but your information is probably more reliable then their person answering emails.

Thanks
Ty


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

TyGuy said:


> Hi Tyler
> 
> Did you ever get official confirmation that US Airways has been rolled out to the other resorts? I know I got the email from BAGS Inc. but your information is probably more reliable then their person answering emails.
> 
> Thanks
> Ty


I asked a RAC person, and he told me that as far as he knows, it is still in a test phase, and they have expanded to include Yacht Club, Beach Club, and the BoardWalk.


----------



## TyGuy

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> I asked a RAC person, and he told me that as far as he knows, it is still in a test phase, and they have expanded to include Yacht Club, Beach Club, and the BoardWalk.



Tyler

Thank you for all of your help and great information. Thank you to every one else in the Transporation Board. We leave tuesday morning and fingers crossed everything will fly smoothly... I'll let everyone know how the "test phase" is going with US Airways and the Yacht Club.

Thanks again

Ty


----------



## clkelley

clkelley said:


> I know for a time there Delta Connection flights that were actually operated by "Freedom Airlines" were not able to participate in RAC.
> 
> Has this been corrected??  Does anyone have any recent experience flying Delta/Freedom and using RAC??
> 
> Thanks!!



Well to answer my own question, it appears the Delta Connection/Freedom Airlines snafu has been corrected because I used RAC this morning with my flight, AND I was able to use RAC at 5:15 am for an 8:40 am flight, so in my case I was able to use RAC less than 4 hours before my flight.


----------



## tiggerfan4me

Does anyone know if US Air can now be used for check in at all of the resorts.  My parents are coming down in February (haven't booked their flight yet) and they usually stay at Coronado Springs. We used AirTran for the All sports and it was great. Can anyone tell me what airlines do check in at coronado? thanks


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

tiggerfan4me said:


> Does anyone know if US Air can now be used for check in at all of the resorts.  My parents are coming down in February (haven't booked their flight yet) and they usually stay at Coronado Springs. We used AirTran for the All sports and it was great. Can anyone tell me what airlines do check in at coronado? thanks


Please check the first post in this thread. It is updated regularly.


----------



## TyGuy

TyGuy said:


> Tyler
> 
> Thank you for all of your help and great information. Thank you to every one else in the Transporation Board. We leave tuesday morning and fingers crossed everything will fly smoothly... I'll let everyone know how the "test phase" is going with US Airways and the Yacht Club.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> Ty



Hello All

Just back to work today  Just wanted to let everyone know that US Airways has been expanded to the Yacht Club but doesn't work. According to the guys at the RAC counter the problem is on US Airways side (what else is new) and they can only get it worling maybe 10% of the time. As a mater of fact, when we got our DME letter the day before we left it didn't even mention US Airways. I asked when we were leaving and the guys at the couter tried, but the system kept saying I was an Airline employee...

So, now that I've used all of my left over frequent flyer miles it's time to move on to a new airline.

Thanks again for everyones help and advice... Now to catch up on all of the emilas while I was away.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Thanks for the heads up for US Airways


----------



## Cinderella1122

TyGuy said:


> Hello All
> 
> Just back to work today  Just wanted to let everyone know that US Airways has been expanded to the Yacht Club but doesn't work. According to the guys at the RAC counter the problem is on US Airways side (what else is new) and they can only get it worling maybe 10% of the time. As a mater of fact, when we got our DME letter the day before we left it didn't even mention US Airways. I asked when we were leaving and the guys at the couter tried, but the system kept saying I was an Airline employee...
> 
> So, now that I've used all of my left over frequent flyer miles it's time to move on to a new airline.
> 
> Thanks again for everyones help and advice... Now to catch up on all of the emilas while I was away.



I had similar problems with US Air at AKL. I tried to check in at the hotel and US air was down, so we had to check in at airport. Hopefully they will get the kinks worked out by August.


----------



## tiggerfan4me

Thanks on the info for US Air. My parents will be booking their flight after Christmas, I will tell them not to book with them. Thanks for the updates. It is very helpful. Happy Holidays to everyone.


----------



## jultomzach

US Airways was listed as a participating airline at Beach Club on Wednesday Dec. 12th and I was able to check my luggage for my departure at the Beach Club Magic Express station off the lobby.  I asked on Dec. 12th how long US Airways had been participating and was told for at least one week.


----------



## goldilocks_63

For some reason, I thought SW was included? Leaving on 1/5/08.

I'm leaving on ME at 5:00 a.m., can I get my luggage checked so we don't have to lug it.

I have that with ME they drop you so far off from where you check in, and then there are no skycaps around to help.

Goldi


----------



## goofy4tink

goldilocks_63 said:


> For some reason, I thought SW was included? Leaving on 1/5/08.
> 
> I'm leaving on ME at 5:00 a.m., can I get my luggage checked so we don't have to lug it.
> 
> I have that with ME they drop you so far off from where you check in, and then there are no skycaps around to help.
> 
> Goldi


Sorry, SW isn't yet on board with RAC. Besides, if you are leaving the resort, on DME, at 5:00 am, you wouldn't have been able to use the RAC system anyway. The RAC desk opens at 5:00, and you have to have your luggage completely checked in there before the 3 hrs before your flight mark.
Even if you were flying on a 'participating' airline, you would have an issue being able to check your bags.


----------



## heaven2dc

Please forgive me for being so confused but I'm flying with US Airways and am I correct that I can't check my luggage using the Magical Express service?  I just informed my DVC owner of my flight info but haven't received any word yet whether I will receive any luggage tags or paperwork.

I was hoping to check in my luggage and have transported to BWV but it doesn't look promising with using US Air.  Can I still use the service and carry on my bags?  and can they be placed on bus to be transported to the hotel even if I didn't check them in at the airport?

Have I confused everyone?


----------



## heaven2dc

Sorry - but can anyone give me a link or someplace to go to see what Magical Express is all about? Thank you!


----------



## clkelley

heaven2dc said:


> Please forgive me for being so confused but I'm flying with US Airways and am I correct that I can't check my luggage using the Magical Express service?  I just informed my DVC owner of my flight info but haven't received any word yet whether I will receive any luggage tags or paperwork.
> 
> I was hoping to check in my luggage and have transported to BWV but it doesn't look promising with using US Air.  Can I still use the service and carry on my bags?  and can they be placed on bus to be transported to the hotel even if I didn't check them in at the airport?
> 
> Have I confused everyone?



Participating airline only matters for the flight home.  ALL airlines have the luggage with the yellow tags transported to the resorts when you arrive at MCO.


----------



## safetymom

Everyone can use DME when they arrive at MCO.


----------



## heaven2dc

Wow - quick responses!!  Thank you - now I can get to packing!


----------



## micki7337

We love MAgical express and have used it when we check in from the resort and airport too


----------



## DMoss3377

Hi!

I just found this thread...and wow...tons of great information.  I tried to skim through all the past postings for my question, but didn't see it.  So here goes.

I will be coming into MCO with 3 friends in March and we plan to use DME.  However, we might be flying in separately...well, a couple of us will be flying in together, but the others won't be coming in until they get off from work.  

How does DME work if we're flying in at separate times?  The last time I used DME, my friends and I all flew in together.  We will be flying out together, not that I think that matters.

Any info would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## hohoz

Please forgive me if this question has been asked before but this is our first time using ME.  We are flying in on SW and we usually do carry on's.  We plan on coming in early and getting our tickets and going to MK.  We figure by the time we are done with MK that day our bags will be in the room.  Is this right that our bags will be delivered if we use carryon's?  Sorry I'm a newbie!


----------



## CleveRocks

hohoz said:


> Please forgive me if this question has been asked before but this is our first time using ME.  We are flying in on SW and we usually do carry on's.  We plan on coming in early and getting our tickets and going to MK.  We figure by the time we are done with MK that day our bags will be in the room.  Is this right that our bags will be delivered if we use carryon's?  Sorry I'm a newbie!


No.

You keep carry-ons with you. DME only handles automatic delivery of checked luggage that has been off-loaded from airliners.

The only place you can take the DME bus is to the resort where you have a reservation; in other words, it's not like you can take a DME bus from the airport directly to MK.  You will have your carry-on with you in the bus, unless it is too large or you want to have it under the bus.  In either of those cases, the driver will stow your carry-on bag under the bus, and you will get it right back as soon as you arrive at your resort.  At that point, if you don't want to waste time bringing your carry-on to your room, you can have your resort's Bell Services store it for you until later.


----------



## CleveRocks

DMoss3377 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just found this thread...and wow...tons of great information.  I tried to skim through all the past postings for my question, but didn't see it.  So here goes.
> 
> I will be coming into MCO with 3 friends in March and we plan to use DME.  However, we might be flying in separately...well, a couple of us will be flying in together, but the others won't be coming in until they get off from work.
> 
> How does DME work if we're flying in at separate times?  The last time I used DME, my friends and I all flew in together.  We will be flying out together, not that I think that matters.
> 
> Any info would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks!


Everyone who is named on the resort reservation AND has a DME reservation is entitled to use DME.  It doesn't have to be everyone in the party at one time.  For example, you could each fly in on different _DAYS_ and you can each still use DME to the fullest extent.

It really won't matter, but if it makes you feel better, wait until you are within 60 days of your trip and call DME directly at 866-599-0951, and tell them of your various arrival times and flight numbers.  Actually, it could be important for them to have each person's flight information, just in case there is a very very delayed flight (DME closes for the night at 11:00 p.m. UNLESS they have a reservation for a later arrival OR if someone with rerservations is on a delayed flight -- DME is tied into the airport's and airlines' computers, so if they have your flight number, they'll know you're delayed and thus they'll know to wait for you).


----------



## ratherbeindisney

We are flying into the Sanford Orlando International Airport located at 2 Red Leveland Blvd. Sanford, FL  32773.  Can you tell me if Magical Express is going to this airport yet??  Thank you!


----------



## safetymom

Magical Express only operates at Orlando International.  You will have to arrange your own transportation to WDW.


----------



## CleveRocks

ratherbeindisney said:


> Can you tell me if Magical Express is going to this airport yet??  Thank you!


It's not a matter of "yet."  Disney has no intentions to do so.


----------



## DMoss3377

Thanks for the info Eric, makes me feel better knowing we aren't going to screw up our DME transport by flying in at different times.

Have a great evening!


----------



## Jenniww

We are going as a large group this Saturday~ 4 rooms total
One of that parties in our group could not get a room the first night we are going to be in Disney World. So they made plans to go to the parks with us on arrival day then stay the night with local friends till their room is ready on Sunday. 
My question is can my friend without a room for Saturday night use MME a day before her reservations, or will she have to take a cab to meet up with us? 
Did that make since???


----------



## CleveRocks

Jenniww said:


> We are going as a large group this Saturday~ 4 rooms total
> One of that parties in our group could not get a room the first night we are going to be in Disney World. So they made plans to go to the parks with us on arrival day then stay the night with local friends till their room is ready on Saturday.
> My question is can my friend without a room for Saturday night use MME a day before her reservations, or will she have to take a cab to meet up with us?
> Did that make since???


Your question makes perfect sense, but the answer will be NO.  You can't take DME from the airport prior to your check-in day, and can't take DME to the airport after your check-out day.

But I have a more serious concern here.  DO YOU GUYS HAVE DME RESERVATIONS???  I'm just concerned that for some reason you don't ... just a hunch.


----------



## Jenniww

CleveRocks said:


> Your question makes perfect sense, but the answer will be NO.  You can't take DME from the airport prior to your check-in day, and can't take DME to the airport after your check-out day.
> 
> But I have a more serious concern here.  DO YOU GUYS HAVE DME RESERVATIONS???  I'm just concerned that for some reason you don't ... just a hunch.



I sure do.....  
Yellow luggage tags- 
A booklet with info/map of airport  and coupon of some sort inside it to ride- 

So I am set! Thanks
I think I pretty much already knew the answer my friend is just instant that she will be able to get a ride on MME.  Since I wasn't 100% sure I thought I would ask you. I will start looking into a ride plan for her so when her plan falls threw and it will, I can say the day  

Thanks!


----------



## Jenniww

I have always called it MME~ Mickey's Magical Express 

silly me   

Is it really DME~ Disney's Magical Express!


----------



## pickles

Gossip on another thread..SWA agent said that they now participate in Disneys resort check in...can anyone confirm?


----------



## tiggerfan4me

that would be great if SWA does participate as it gives more options for flying.


----------



## griz4

So if you have tickets for SW and want to use the DME service, they will take your bags from MCO to your resort(if you have the tags) from SW airlines, but when you leave the resort, you have to check your bags in yourself at SW counter back at MCO? Is that what i am understanding if you do not use a 'participating airlines'.


----------



## griz4

I found this summary on another thread. sorry i did not know how to move to this one to give credit to who wrote it, but it answered my own question:

"Your Disney’s Magical Express reservation has been made; however, you may not receive your Disney’s Magical
Express booklet with luggage tags prior to departure for Orlando. Please be assured that you will still be able to
utilize the service and receive the same seamless experience.
Once you arrive at Orlando International Airport, you have two options:
1) You can pick up your luggage at baggage claim and proceed directly to the Disney
Welcome Center. You will be responsible for taking your luggage with you on the
motor coach.
2) Or you may proceed directly to the Disney Welcome Center. You do not need to claim
your luggage. Disney will gather all of your information and collect your luggage for
you and then deliver it to your resort room.
IMPORTANT: Please pack any valuables, medications or anything needed immediately upon arrival into Orlando in
a carry-on bag.
Arrival at Orlando International Airport. Upon arrival, please take the tram from your gate to the main Terminal
and proceed to the Disney Welcome Center which is located on the B Side on Level 1 and bypass baggage claim.
If you arrive on the A Side, please proceed to the B Side before taking the elevator or escalator down to Level 1.
You may follow the airport signs to Ground Transportation.
At the Disney Welcome Center, please present your airline baggage claim checks to the Disney representative
to confirm the number of bags* checked as well as your return flight information. You will then board a
complimentary motor coach that will take you to your resort. Your motor coach may make up to 3 stops before
arriving at your resort.
Luggage delivery to the resort. Your luggage will be claimed at the airport and delivered to your room. Your
luggage may take up to 3 hours after you check-in to be delivered. You do not need to be in your room to receive
your luggage. Please note if you take your luggage on the motor coach it will not automatically be delivered to
your room.
Returning home. You will receive a Transportation Notice the day prior to check-out advising you of your motor
coach pick-up time and other general information. Your motor coach pick-up time is based on your
flight departure and will be approximately 3 hours prior to that time to allow for multiple stops by
the motor coaches.
Resort Airline Check-In Service. Upon departure, you may take advantage of Disney’s
complimentary Resort Airline Check-In Service for participating airlines. You can check
your luggage and receive your airline boarding pass at your Disney resort so there is
no need to check-in at the airport."


----------



## CleveRocks

griz4 said:


> So if you have tickets for SW and want to use the DME service, they will take your bags from MCO to your resort(if you have the tags) from SW airlines, but when you leave the resort, you have to check your bags in yourself at SW counter back at MCO? Is that what i am understanding if you do not use a 'participating airlines'.


Yes, you are understanding it correctly.

When you first fly into MCO, everyone on every airline is entitled to 100% exactly the same DME services as everyone else.

The only way "participating airline" matters is for the way home.


----------



## Rcoast911

I have a question regarding Magical Express. I was registered at Pop for 2 nights. On my last night prior to my return flight home, I wanted to make a last ditch dinner reservation at Cape May. When I called ME to have them pick me up at the Beach Club Resort instead of Pop, they refused and said that they could only pick me up at my registered hotel. (now mind you, I had only carry on luggage).

1. What difference does it make where they pick you up at, as long as you let them know. and

2. What if your stay is split between two differerent resorts? Like the first 2 days you are staying at Pop and the last 3 days, you are staying at Saratoga Springs? Does that screw their system up?

I don't really get why they care at which hotel you want to leave from. It would have been nice if I could have gone through with my dinner plans, that's all.


----------



## Love That Mouse

I just came back from Disney's All Star Music with a large group.  

They now offer "in-room" check in for large groups, like high schools and bands, etc. to keep them from standing in line at the front of the hotel.  

I also asked the folks when Southwest was coming online and they said June at the latest.  The problem is that Southwest does not assign seats and Disney's system requires that people have a "seat number".  He informed me the problems are being ironed out even as we speak.  After the line I stood in yesterday to go home on my own, I certainly hope so.  It looks like a ZOO at the Southwest counter.  It moves quickly, but not very magical.  

By the way, for the groups, the "in-room" check-in was fabulous.  Six people from Remote Check-in came to our rooms, put on the baggage tags, gave the group leader the boarding passes, and we were on our way.  Took all of 30 minutes for twenty rooms and went off without a hitch.  It saved us from schlepping our luggage to the front to "check-in" with JetBlue.  All done from the comfort of our hotel rooms.


----------



## saffymom

I just returned last night from a week long stay at Coronado Springs and wanted to let everyone know that we were able to check in for our US Airways flight at the RAC desk.

I had asked about it at the front desk earlier in our stay and they told me no, but when we arrived at the ME pickup yesterday DH decided to go ask at the RAC desk and they said that we could check in.  We checked our bags and they were able to print 2 of our 3 boarding passes (for some reason DS's wouldn't print).  We printed the third when we got to the airport using the self serve kiosk.  Also, we were able to check in a lap child at the RAC desk with no problem.


----------



## Wuzefelix

Thanks for this great info.


----------



## Minnie Lor

pixiedust93 said:


> The last time we were at WL in June, we were able to check our bags and get our airline passes at the resort but used our rental car to get back to the airport.  Is that still possible?





Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Yes. You can utilize the Resort Airline Check-in desk regardless of transportation. It's the inbound that you are required to utilize DME for luggage transfer.



I had no idea. I'm so glad that I read this thread. We're flying AirTran but I'm really considering a towncar shuttle instead of ME. (as a surprise for SIL)

Tyler, please correct me if this isn't still true.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

The first page is accurate.

When LEAVING Walt Disney World, you can use Resort Airline Check-In and leave any method you choose.


----------



## troynkasey

Does anyone have an updated list of the carriers that participate in the early baggage check?  And is it still true that only some of the hotels take part?


----------



## CleveRocks

troynkasey said:


> Does anyone have an updated list of the carriers that participate in the early baggage check?  And is it still true that only some of the hotels take part?



The current list is in post #1 in this thread.

*ALL *Disney owned-and-operated resorts offer Resort Airline Check-in.  Always have since it started in May 2005.


----------



## tiggerfan4me

What time in the morning do the hotels start printing boarding passes, as my parents will be coming home next Tuesday and their flight is at 9 so they will be picked up around 5, right. Can they get their boarding passes at that time?


----------



## goofy4tink

The RAC counters open at 5 am...you have to be checked in no less than 3 hrs before your flight departure time. So, they should be fine.


----------



## CleveRocks

tiggerfan4me said:


> What time in the morning do the hotels start printing boarding passes, as my parents will be coming home next Tuesday and their flight is at 9 so they will be picked up around 5, right. Can they get their boarding passes at that time?


If they are flying within the USA, their scheduled Disney's Magical Express pick up time will be about 3 hours (not 4) prior to their flight time, +/- 15 minutes.

If they are using a "participating airline," they can check their bags through to their final destination AND receive boarding passes at the Resort Airline Check-in desk, which is open daily from 5:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m.  The process must be completed no later than 3 hours before flight time, and also cannot be done on a prior calendar day.

If they are not using a participating airline, they can still get boarding passes printed (but NOT the luggage service) at a different location within their resort's lobby, the Lobby Concierge desk.  This can typically be done 24 hours in advance.


----------



## tiggerfan4me

They are flying united, which I saw was one of the participating airlines. When disney informs them of their pickup time, do they allow them a few minutes to check their bags and get boarding passes if it is close to five? I think their flight is 9:15 or so.  My parents are 82 (a very good and alert 82) and I have a son who works for Disney, but he won't be there when they leave, just want to help them with knowledge ahead of time. I know they can get details from the hotel as well, but they like to have things in order ahead of time. Thanks for your help.


----------



## CleveRocks

tiggerfan4me said:


> They are flying united, which I saw was one of the participating airlines. When disney informs them of their pickup time, do they allow them a few minutes to check their bags and get boarding passes if it is close to five? I think their flight is 9:15 or so.  My parents are 82 (a very good and alert 82) and I have a son who works for Disney, but he won't be there when they leave, just want to help them with knowledge ahead of time. I know they can get details from the hotel as well, but they like to have things in order ahead of time. Thanks for your help.



The day before departure, DME leaves a note at your door telling you of your scheduled bus pick-up time.  They can check-in wth RAC early if they want, they just can't do it even a second too late.

They won't be allowed any wiggle room as far as time.  From what I've read, it's controlled by the computer system.  When the RAC employee hits the "enter" button for the final time to complete the transaction, if it's even one second under the 3 hours deadline then the computer will not complete the transaction.

The worst that can happen if they miss the RAC deadline is that the driver will load their luggage under the bus and return it to them at the airport, where they can find a skycap to help them get their luggage into the elevator and up to Level 3 where they will check-in at their airline's ticket counter.


----------



## tiggerfan4me

Thanks for the very helpful info. I have told my parents about check out, but I also asked Disney Son who is an employee to help his grandparents and ask the questions of the hotel on Monday for them to try to make this run smooth for them. I don't want my dad to get worked up as he has a defibrillator and it is best when he get just follow through with details and plans.  I will call them right now as they leave tomorrow. Thanks again.


----------



## tiggerfan4me

well disney parents got to Disney great and loved the Magical express.  Hpefully everthing works well for them on checking out. Thanks again.


----------



## Minnie Lor

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> *THIS POST WAS LAST UPDATED ON DECEMBER 19th, 2007. Please read the ENTIRE first post before posting your question. Thanks!*
> *_____________________________________________*​
> 
> *Outbound to Orlando International Airport:*
> 
> Only those flying participating airlines may check thier luggage & get boarding passes at the Resort Airline Check-in Desk. EVERYONE must be present (exceptions: Adults over 18 can check in for spouse & kids under the age of 18, but not in-laws, grandparents, brother/sister, etc).
> Bags may be checked starting at 12 hours prior to flight, up until no later than *3* hours prior to flight departure time. (Bag check process must be COMPLETE by the 3hr mark, regardless of what time the guest gets in line) Please note that this information is subject to change without notice. There have been times when the 3hr mark has been increased to 4hrs. Please check with your particular RAC desk for more details.
> All seats are pre-assigned by the airlines, and cannot be changed by the RAC desk. All seat changes must be done at the airport.
> 
> [*]*Current Resort Airline Check-In Participating Airlines (Domestic only): *
> *American Airlines*
> *Continental*
> *Delta*
> *jetBlue*
> *United/Ted*
> *Northwest*
> *Alaska Airlines*
> *AirTran Airways*



This may seem like a silly question but I've not used the Resort Check-in Desk.

I'm leaving on AirTran at 8:30 am. We didn't pre-choose a seat when we booked. Can we check-in online ourselves 24 hrs in advance so we can also select seats and still have Resort Check-in Desk print boarding pass and check luggage?

Thanks!


----------



## HACAM

I am not sure if this question belongs on this page or not, but I am going to ask anyhow.  Does anyone know how long it is before you get your luggage once you have arrived at WDW...using the ME?  Our family is flying into MCO at 12:32am, and I was wondering if they would just wait until the morning to bring our luggage, or whether or not we should just pick it up ourselves at the airport.  I don't really want someone knocking on the doors at 4am with our luggage...


----------



## mommyoftwinfants

Minnie Lor said:


> This may seem like a silly question but I've not used the Resort Check-in Desk.
> 
> I'm leaving on AirTran at 8:30 am. We didn't pre-choose a seat when we booked. Can we check-in online ourselves 24 hrs in advance so we can also select seats and still have Resort Check-in Desk print boarding pass and check luggage?
> 
> Thanks!



I was going to ask the same question but we leave at 7:45 pm.  If we can't check in ourselves at the 24 hour mark I may just have to pay the $5 per seat but when you have to buy 12 tickets it adds up .  Well I guess I could just buy the kids and an adult their seats everyone else can fend for themselves


----------



## Jen76b

HACAM said:


> I am not sure if this question belongs on this page or not, but I am going to ask anyhow.  Does anyone know how long it is before you get your luggage once you have arrived at WDW...using the ME?  Our family is flying into MCO at 12:32am, and I was wondering if they would just wait until the morning to bring our luggage, or whether or not we should just pick it up ourselves at the airport.  I don't really want someone knocking on the doors at 4am with our luggage...



From my experience, it's always been within a few hours after check in. We always pack a few things in our carry on in case we want to change when we get to the hotel. Then we head out to the parks for a few hours, and our luggage is always there when we get back.


----------



## CleveRocks

HACAM said:


> I am not sure if this question belongs on this page or not, but I am going to ask anyhow.  Does anyone know how long it is before you get your luggage once you have arrived at WDW...using the ME?  Our family is flying into MCO at 12:32am, and I was wondering if they would just wait until the morning to bring our luggage, or whether or not we should just pick it up ourselves at the airport.  I don't really want someone knocking on the doors at 4am with our luggage...


My suggestion is pack for your nighttime and morning needs in your carry-ons.  When you get to your resort, ask at the front desk AND at Bell Services to have your DME bags held 'til morning.  That way, you won't get a 4:0 a.m. knock at the door.  I forgot to make this simple request (and I'm one of the ones who always suggests it!!!  ) when we checked in around 11:00 p.m.  I got a call at 1:16 a.m. saying that our bags were ready to be delivered, and asking if we wanted them now or in the morning.  Since we'd planned all along to not even get our bags until the next day, anyway, I had them hold the delivery 'til morning.

In my opinion, if I'm landing at 12:30 in the morning, I'm gonna wanna get to bed ASAFP, so I wouldn't want to delay myself by making an unneccesary detour to baggage claim.

Just my humble opinion ....


----------



## Minnie Lor

post deleted


----------



## wdw_girl_18

I have a question!!

We're getting in at around midnight.  I see the disney welcome center is closed then. Do we just go straight to the magical express bus?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

wdw_girl_18 said:


> I have a question!!
> 
> We're getting in at around midnight.  I see the disney welcome center is closed then. Do we just go straight to the magical express bus?


I'm not sure where you read that, but the Welcome Center is open until the last flight arrives.


----------



## wdw_girl_18

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> I'm not sure where you read that, but the Welcome Center is open until the last flight arrives.



ohhh ok when I was booking it the cast member said it was closed? and then went on to talk about something else. haha 


Thats good to know though.  Thanks so much for answering!


----------



## tiggerfan4me

CleveRocks said:


> If they are flying within the USA, their scheduled Disney's Magical Express pick up time will be about 3 hours (not 4) prior to their flight time, +/- 15 minutes.
> 
> If they are using a "participating airline," they can check their bags through to their final destination AND receive boarding passes at the Resort Airline Check-in desk, which is open daily from 5:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m.  The process must be completed no later than 3 hours before flight time, and also cannot be done on a prior calendar day.
> 
> If they are not using a participating airline, they can still get boarding passes printed (but NOT the luggage service) at a different location within their resort's lobby, the Lobby Concierge desk.  This can typically be done 24 hours in advance.


I just wanted to say thanks for the info. Everything worked out just great for my parents and they loved the service. I was glad that at 82 years of age they only had to handle their luggage at the home airport. They flew into Harrisburg, PA when we were having ice, snow and rain. Their ride home was harrowing, but everything down in Disney was great. Thanks for all the info so I could help my parents ahead of time.  Happy Valentines Day.


----------



## CleveRocks

tiggerfan4me said:


> I just wanted to say thanks for the info. Everything worked out just great for my parents and they loved the service. I was glad that at 82 years of age they only had to handle their luggage at the home airport. They flew into Harrisburg, PA when we were having ice, snow and rain. Their ride home was harrowing, but everything down in Disney was great. Thanks for all the info so I could help my parents ahead of time.  Happy Valentines Day.


You just made my day!  Thanks for the update!


----------



## Sheriff

I saw this question asked but could not find where it was answered.

I have a late breakfast reservation and would like to leave from that resort rather than where I am staying (Pop). Can I do that if I tell them so when I arrive?

Seems reasonable to me but then....


----------



## goofy4tink

Sheriff said:


> I saw this question asked but could not find where it was answered.
> 
> I have a late breakfast reservation and would like to leave from that resort rather than where I am staying (Pop). Can I do that if I tell them so when I arrive?
> 
> Seems reasonable to me but then....


No, you have to leave from the resort you are registered at. Your DME reservation is tied to your resort reservation.


----------



## williamohms

Yeah the FAQ for DME also states:



> AIRPORT ARRIVAL, TRANSPORTATION, AND DISNEY WELCOME CENTER
> 
> Q. What are the hours of operation and location of the Disney Welcome Center?
> 
> A. The Disney Welcome Center is in the Main Terminal Building of Orlando International Airport on the B side on Level 1. The hours are 6:00 a.m. to 11:00 p.m., but we will be happy to extend those hours if you have booked Disney's Magical Express Service and your flight is scheduled to arrive after 11:00 p.m.



I just called DME because my information arrived and had no flights showing and stated we were due in on the 6th of March although we won't arrive until 12:43am on 7th of March.  They took care of everything and said not to worry.


----------



## mom2nca

Ok just to make sure Im understanding this, we are flying with Air Canada, I did not see that on the list on the first page, so we are using ME and our bags will be taken to the resort by the ME service no problem if we use the ME tags. But when we go home we will have to bring our luggage down to the ME bus at the resort and then take them off the buss, carry them from whereever the bus drops us off to the check in and check them at the airport ourselfs? Is that right and our flight home takes off at 8am so we will have to board the bus at aprox 4 or 5 am? ugg not looking for ward to that.

Thanks for any help


----------



## goofy4tink

mom2nca said:


> Ok just to make sure Im understanding this, we are flying with Air Canada, I did not see that on the list on the first page, so we are using ME and our bags will be taken to the resort by the ME service no problem if we use the ME tags. But when we go home we will have to bring our luggage down to the ME bus at the resort and then take them off the buss, carry them from whereever the bus drops us off to the check in and check them at the airport ourselfs? Is that right and our flight home takes off at 8am so we will have to board the bus at aprox 4 or 5 am? ugg not looking for ward to that.
> 
> Thanks for any help


Yes, that's how it will work for you. If your flight departs at 8 am, DME will most likely tell you to be picked up at about 5:00-5:15. But, keep in mind, a towncar/taxi would give you only about an addtl. 30 mins in bed. With DME you get to the airport with about 2 hrs to spare, sometimes less depending on how many resorts need to be picked up on that particular route. MCO will tell you to arrive at the airport two hours before your flight departure, so you would need to be there by 6:00 anyway, so with DME you will  most likely arrive by 5:30 or so..plan on breakfast at the airport, that's what we do.


----------



## mom2nca

ok Thanks so much, Its not that bad really we get up everyday at 6am at home anyways so whats another couple hours,lol! Definatly will do breakie at the airport, Im just hoping my kids wont be too cranky!


----------



## jeanylaser

Please! tell me the phone number of DME! And List of the Airlines has DME! And Also Delta has DME!


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> Please! tell me the phone number of DME! And List of the Airlines has DME! And Also Delta has DME!


Breathe, breathe. Go to the first page of this thread. It has all the 'participating airlines' listed. As airlines join, it is updated. And yes, Delta is a participating airline.
Not sure why you need the number but here it is..866-599-0951
You should make your reservation for DME with whomever you booked your room stay with.


----------



## jeanylaser

goofy4tink said:


> Breathe, breathe. Go to the first page of this thread. It has all the 'participating airlines' listed. As airlines join, it is updated. And yes, Delta is a participating airline.
> Not sure why you need the number but here it is..866-599-0951
> You should make your reservation for DME with whomever you booked your room stay with.


Yes! Our family are staying in the all-star movies! that's why i need that number!


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, that's how it will work for you. If your flight departs at 8 am, DME will most likely tell you to be picked up at about 5:00-5:15. But, keep in mind, a towncar/taxi would give you only about an addtl. 30 mins in bed. With DME you get to the airport with about 2 hrs to spare, sometimes less depending on how many resorts need to be picked up on that particular route. MCO will tell you to arrive at the airport two hours before your flight departure, so you would need to be there by 6:00 anyway, so with DME you will  most likely arrive by 5:30 or so..plan on breakfast at the airport, that's what we do.


Actually, because it's an international flight, chances are the pickup will be around 4:00am, to allow the extra time for Customs, etc.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

I will be departing AKV on 7/13 but won't actually be leaving Orlando until 7/14. I booked AKV with points before booking flight, and flight much cheaper the following day. May I use ME to go to airport on 7/13 even though my flight is not until 7/14? I booked a hotel close to the airport, and the hotel shuttle service  can take me to my hotel from the airport after ME drops me off.


----------



## CleveRocks

blueeyesrnc said:


> I will be departing AKV on 7/13 but won't actually be leaving Orlando until 7/14. I booked AKV with points before booking flight, and flight much cheaper the following day. May I use ME to go to airport on 7/13 even though my flight is not until 7/14? I booked a hotel close to the airport, and the hotel shuttle service  can take me to my hotel from the airport after ME drops me off.


Yes.

You are still entitled to a ride back to the airport on or before your check-out date regardless of whether you are flying out on that date.


----------



## blueeyesrnc

Thanks, CleveRocks.


----------



## brendalee59

Hello, I have a question I hope someone here can answer. We are doing a land/sea pkg over Christmas. I have heard that DCL had onboard check in and luggage check in. Also that DCL will deliver your boarding pass to your stateroom on the last night of the cruise.  I have been getting mixed reports on the DIS DCL forum, so thought I would bring my question here. I need to know how this works, and if American Airlines, and Delta airlines participate in this service. I'm wanting to book airfare before it goes up.....again. We will be purchasing DCL transport from the Poly to the terminal, and from the terminal to MCO. I'll be thankful for any information you can give me.


----------



## SJCSuzyQ

Hi Everybody,

Since we fly from CA and we hate to pay Disney prices for a "short" night we have a flight coming in the night before our reservation at SSR. We were planning to spend the night at the airport Hyatt. Do you know if we can use Magical Express the next morning? I realize we'll have to claim our bags and then check them in with DME but I just wasn't sure if this was allowed.

Thanks in advance!

Suzy


----------



## IlovePiglet

No problem.  Just head down to the DME counter in the morning when you're ready to go and just check in at the welcome center.
They will ask for your paperwork (the coupon book that was mailed to you) and only one person has to stand in line to check everyone in.
Enjoy your trip


----------



## jeankeri

The resort check-in desk opens at 5am. If I am wanting to check luggage and do airline check-in for jetblue early Friday am (in the hopes of going to Epcot before DME picks us up at noon), what time would you suggest getting in line? I would be hoping to leave BWV to walk to Epcot by 8:30am. Any suggestions?


----------



## goofy4tink

jeankeri said:


> The resort check-in desk opens at 5am. If I am wanting to check luggage and do airline check-in for jetblue early Friday am (in the hopes of going to Epcot before DME picks us up at noon), what time would you suggest getting in line? I would be hoping to leave BWV to walk to Epcot by 8:30am. Any suggestions?


You can check in as soon as you want to. I would suggest being all done by 7:30 though. The lines tend to get longer as the morning progresses. There are a lot of flights before noon, so those folks will be in line early. If you get to the RAC desk by 7ish, you should be all set. Then, you can grab a bite to eat, and head over to Epcot for a few last hours of fun. Be sure to be back at BW by 11:30 though, especially if you have any carryon bags you need to get out of storage.


----------



## jeankeri

Thanks goofy4tink!! Just what I needed to know!


----------



## Trentmom

I have some questions

My family and I are flying to  Orlando.

We are staying at Fort Wilderness Campground for our vacation with my mom and her husband in their camper, which they are driving there.

Can I use Magical Express for the campground?

Since I  am not staying at a Cabin, do  I need to  get my own luggage, since they won't access to our camper? Or is there somewhere where they store luggage, that you can go pick up yourself?

Thanks for all your help


----------



## clkelley

Yes, you can use Magical Express.  Just make sure you are on their reservation. Your parents must also give Disney your flight times and make a reservation for Magical Express for your family.  If luggage tags and boarding vouchers also come for your parents, don't worry it's not a big deal, just discard the luggage tags you don't need.

Yes, they will deliver the bags to the camper.  If there is a sheltered place to leave them, they sometime leave them there.  Sometimes they'll just leave a note on the camper door or windshield, and you can go to the nearest comfort station and give them a call when you get it and they will bring the bags then.


----------



## Trentmom

clkelley said:


> Yes, you can use Magical Express.  Just make sure you are on their reservation. Your parents must also give Disney your flight times and make a reservation for Magical Express for your family.  If luggage tags and boarding vouchers also come for your parents, don't worry it's not a big deal, just discard the luggage tags you don't need.
> 
> Yes, they will deliver the bags to the camper.  If there is a sheltered place to leave them, they sometime leave them there.  Sometimes they'll just leave a note on the camper door or windshield, and you can go to the nearest comfort station and give them a call when you get it and they will bring the bags then.



The reservation is in my name, so am good there.

I am so happy to hear that they will bring my luggage to the camper.

I love Magical Express and really was dreading lugging my luggage to the bus.

Thanks for such a quick answer


----------



## litlpixie

I have an odd question:

My mom and I are flying in really late at night, and we are staying over night at the Hyatt in the airport, and then checking in at CSR the next day.  Can we use ME that morning to get to CSR?  We will have our luggage with us, so I don't know if Disney will let us do this.   Any ideas?


----------



## goofy4tink

litlpixie said:


> I have an odd question:
> 
> My mom and I are flying in really late at night, and we are staying over night at the Hyatt in the airport, and then checking in at CSR the next day.  Can we use ME that morning to get to CSR?  We will have our luggage with us, so I don't know if Disney will let us do this.   Any ideas?


Shouldn't be an issue. Obviously, you won't be able to use the luggage transfer part (yellow tags and such).
When you sign up for DME, just give them flight info for a flight that arrives about the time you would be arriving at the counter area. Everyone that stays in a Disney owned resort is entitled to a ride to, and from, the airport to their resort. So, get your reservation made. Then, the morning you need to get to CSR, just take your bags down to level 1 of Side B at MCO. Head to the DME counter and checkin, then take your bags with you to the bus line for your resort, hop on the bus and off you go!


----------



## litlpixie

goofy4tink said:


> Shouldn't be an issue. Obviously, you won't be able to use the luggage transfer part (yellow tags and such).
> When you sign up for DME, just give them flight info for a flight that arrives about the time you would be arriving at the counter area. Everyone that stays in a Disney owned resort is entitled to a ride to, and from, the airport to their resort. So, get your reservation made. Then, the morning you need to get to CSR, just take your bags down to level 1 of Side B at MCO. Head to the DME counter and checkin, then take your bags with you to the bus line for your resort, hop on the bus and off you go!



Thank you Diane!!!! YTB


----------



## HACAM

Thanks for all the information folks!


----------



## kxmeeh

Sorry if I missed this in the pages, but I was wondering if usairways is still in test phase or if they are definatly part of the airline check in.  we are traveling with my sister, in a wheelchair, and it will make a big difference to not have to have the extra bags on the bus.  Right now, the 2 best flights, financially, are between airtran and usairways.


----------



## cn123

ok so.. we are flying SW from Buf to MCO, since SW is not a participating airline the only difference is we have to take our luggage to the DME bus at the end of the trip and check them in ourselves.  right?   DME handles our luggage at the beginning of the trip and takes it to our resort.  I was just thinking since our bags would be a couple of hours behind us, we were going to do some groceries to bring back to the hotel.


----------



## robrob617

arriving april1 mco staying at hilton downtown dis staying at wdw april4 to 9 can i use wdw transpotationto the hilton


----------



## CleveRocks

robrob617 said:


> arriving april1 mco staying at hilton downtown dis staying at wdw april4 to 9 can i use wdw transpotationto the hilton


No.  Disney's Magical Express is only available for guests registered at WDW owned-and-operated resorts.  The Hilton is not one of those.

Sorry.


----------



## Dopey Sharon

kxmeeh said:


> Sorry if I missed this in the pages, but I was wondering if usairways is still in test phase or if they are definatly part of the airline check in.  we are traveling with my sister, in a wheelchair, and it will make a big difference to not have to have the extra bags on the bus.  Right now, the 2 best flights, financially, are between airtran and usairways.



I'm interested in the answer to this question also. 

My DD was at WDW this past February, stayed at Saratoga Springs, flying on USAirways home. They were able to check their bags at their resort. I read the first page and Saratoga Springs was not listed as one of the resorts offering this in the test phase.


----------



## wannabePRINCESS

Can anyone tell me if Spirit airlines is included on the airline check in now?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

The first post in this thread is still accurate.


----------



## avspilot69

Good Evening,

I have a unique situation and would require some advice. My brain's turned to mush after reading as much as I could on this forum. I must say it is like drinking from a firehose. There is so much valuable information. This site is simply incredible. 

Anyways, we booked a week at the Boardwalk in June. The last time I visited WDW was in 1996 during our honemoon. Here's my situation, I am traveling with my wife and 2 kids. My mother in law at the last minute, decided to visit his brother in Florida. We will all be flying in the same airline. Further, she made arrangements with her brother to pick her up at the hotel.  The problem is, me and her brother do not get along. Unfortunately, he cannot pick her up at the airport due to work constraints. I do not want to leave her at the airport and I am not comfortable getting her a taxi in an unfamiliar city. So can she come along with us on the DME bus? Also, since we are all going home at the same time, she will either stay with us on our last night or her brother will drop her off at the hotel. Again, can she ride with us on the way back to MCO?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Due to airport regulations, all persons riding DME must be registered into the hotel room, and must have reservations to use DME prior to arriving at the airport.

So in short, as long as she is on the room reservation, then yes, she can ride DME both ways.


----------



## avspilot69

Thank you for the reply.


----------



## tmli

If a family is arriving from Canada and has to clear US customs in Orlando....how does this change things in regards to baggage pick up.  They get their luggage and go through customs, and then put it somewhere else to be transferred to the main terminal?  Will dme pick it up from there?  Does the family need to pick it up in main terminal at carousel and bring on the bus?


----------



## clkelley

The first thing you said.  They pick their luggage up at customs, then place it on another belt after clearing customs.  It is taken to the main terminal from there and that is where DME grabs the bags with yellow tags.  The guests then proceed down to Level 1, Side B and checks in and boards their Magical Express bus.  Their bags will appear in the room approximately 3 hours after checking into their resort.

If they put the yellow tags on, there is no need to go to the baggage carousel in the main terminal.


----------



## 3hearts

How often does the DME pass through the resorts to head to the airport. Our luggage will be pre-checked, so we don't really feel like we need to leave the resxort 3 hours in advance. Of course, the resort will tell us it is necessary. Can we just get to the bus stop say 2. hours before our flight time?

thanks,
Ellen - leaving tomorrow


----------



## CleveRocks

3hearts said:


> How often does the DME pass through the resorts to head to the airport. Our luggage will be pre-checked, so we don't really feel like we need to leave the resxort 3 hours in advance. Of course, the resort will tell us it is necessary. *Can we just get to the bus stop say 2. hours before our flight time?*


No, you can't.  2 reasons why:

Each resort can get DME pick-ups twice an hour on a set schedule 30 minutes apart, such as :10 and :40 after the hour, or :00 and :30 after the hour, and so on.  However, the pick-ups only occur when there are reservations for rides.  You will be informed of your pick-up time a day in advance.  Let's say you are scheduled for a 3:00 p.m. pick-up for a 5:45 p.m. flight.  If you decide to skip that 3:00 p.m. bus, there is no guarantee that there will be a 3:30 p.m. bus.  There's also no guarantee there's a 4:00 p.m. bus, or a 4:30 p.m. bus, and so on.  And there's no way for you to know.  You might say, "I'll ask at the resort."  The problem is, the resort has no idea, either.  CMs who work at the resorts are not connected with DME in any way.  A Bell Captain, for example, may know by observation that DME pick-ups at that resort are on the :00 and :30 after the hour, but that person is not privy to DME reservation information and has no way of knowing when the next pick-up after 3:00 p.m. (in this example) will occur.  MAKE SENSE?

The next reason also involves reservations.  Let's say you get lucky and there is a 4:00 p.m. bus, and you get on that.  Let's say that bus (which is NOT your scheduled bus) is scheduled to make 3 stops, and your resort is the first stop.  Let's also say that the bus is scheduled to be full (e.g., there are 52 seats and 52 reservations).  If you get on that bus, there will not be sufficient seats for everyone with a legitimate reservation for it.  As a result, your presence will cause a problem for someone else. hey will be distressed that they don't have seats on a bus they are reserved for, and they want to be on that bus.  MAKE SENSE?

These are 2 reasons why you have to decide to be on your scheduled bus or to pay for your own way back to the airport.

ENJOY YOUR TRIP!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

The other thing to note is that there are times that security at MCO is a bear....you could be in that line for a lot longer than you had hoped. So...let's say you have a 6:30 pm flight...DME tells you that they will pick you up at 3:30. You decide that you really want to get that last ride on Dumbo in...nope, you'll get back to the resort in time to catch a 4:30 bus (as Eric said..if there is one or if it isn't full)..so you get on the bus, but it has to make 3 more stops..okay, now it's close to 5:00, you're on the way to MCO. That takes at least 30 mins...if you get a pokey driver (and they have them, I always get them!!!) it could be longer. So, you hop off the bus at 5:40, head to security.....yikes, those lines are gynormous!!! So, you cool your heels for 20 or so mins...getting to your gate at 6:00! Nope, that's way too close for me. And most airports will ask that you arrive at the airport 2 hrs before departure.
If you really feel strongly that you don't want to leave at the time DME gives you, then hire a towncar for the one way trip. Then you can tell them what time you wish to leave. You could even change where they pick you up if you wanted.


----------



## Goofy'sPrincess

I hope this hasn't been touched on yet, and I'm sorry if it has.  Will DME also pick up from those who ride the train or bus stations?

I'm just trying to figure out the most economical way to get there.  BUT I'm thinking that DME only does this with airlines?!

So I'm assuming if we're thinking of tacking AmTrac that we'd have to rent a car?

Thank You for your help!


----------



## CleveRocks

Goofy'sPrincess said:


> I hope this hasn't been touched on yet, and I'm sorry if it has.  Will DME also pick up from those who ride the train or bus stations?
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out the most economical way to get there.  BUT I'm thinking that DME only does this with airlines?!
> 
> So I'm assuming if we're thinking of tacking AmTrac that we'd have to rent a car?
> 
> Thank You for your help!


DME is strictly transportation between Orlando International Airport and your WDW owned-and-operated resort.  It's not specific to any airlines, and in fact it's not even necessary that you fly into or out of MCO ... but MCO and your WDW resort are the only places you can take DME to and from.

If you don't need a car during your trip, you can arrange for a car service or take a taxi from the Amtrak station or bus station.


----------



## Goofy'sPrincess

Thank You.  I thought so.  I'm thinking it will cost us MORE to take Amtrack as it would just getting a flight.  NOW my concern is Which company to fly to.  Oh, I can't wait for Vacation but arranging everything before-hand is a little stressful when I haven't traveled in awhile. 

Thanks again!


----------



## disneynuts777

Is it possible when booking DME to have people arrive on different dates for the same reservation? We are headed down June 29- July 11. However DH will only be able to join us from July 3-8. Is it possible for him to use the DME as well or will we have to make alternate arrangements? We are syaing at BWV for the two weeks.


----------



## clkelley

disneynuts777 said:


> Is it possible when booking DME to have people arrive on different dates for the same reservation? We are headed down June 29- July 11. However DH will only be able to join us from July 3-8. Is it possible for him to use the DME as well or will we have to make alternate arrangements? We are syaing at BWV for the two weeks.



It's no problem!!  Just give the reservations folks his dates and flight numbers!!


----------



## angiepangie8

this was proabably already covered but, 
What is the latest ME runs.  We are taking a late flight out when we leave WDW ~flight leaves at 9:55 pm

Also if you are transferring hotels during your stay  will your luggage be tranferred for you?  and If so how easy is it to do this?  We are staying at the POP Century and then AKL.  We are renting a car for the first day and I am just wondering if we should keep the rental car an extra day to enable us to get us and our luggage to AKL.

thanks


----------



## CleveRocks

angiepangie8 said:


> this was proabably already covered but,
> What is the latest ME runs.  We are taking a late flight out when we leave WDW ~flight leaves at 9:55 pm
> 
> Also if you are transferring hotels during your stay  will your luggage be tranferred for you?  and If so how easy is it to do this?  We are staying at the POP Century and then AKL.  We are renting a car for the first day and I am just wondering if we should keep the rental car an extra day to enable us to get us and our luggage to AKL.
> 
> thanks


DME is a 24/7 operation.  Your flight that departs at 9:55 p.m.?  It does that every day.  DM has been around almost 3 years ... they've seen it all.  But like I said, no worries, you'll get your ride.

Your other question has to do with transfer of luggage between WDW resorts.  The resorts' Bell Services departments will handle that for you.  You won't need to bring your bags from Pop to AKL.  The only thing you'll need to do is get your luggage to Pop's Luggage Assistance CMs, then they'll take it from there.


----------



## angiepangie8

Thanks CleveRocks!


----------



## beachgrl001

CleveRocks said:


> When I used DME and flew Spirit Airlines last May (2005), I used a skycap to help the 6 of us get our luggage to the Spirit counter. The skycap used the elevator and beat us to the counter. I'm not quite sure how he did this, and if it was "kosher" than he did this, but he had all of our stuff up at the counter and the ticket agent waved us to come on up to our luggage and check in, even though there was a small line waiting for service. Maybe he waited in line for us and held our place for us? I don't know, but he more than earned his tip!


Are there alot of skycaps around when you are dropped off of ME? (or luggage carts that you can rent) I am traveling w/o my DH (non participating airline) So I will only have DS13y/o to help me with the bags...


----------



## stepdisney

Not sure where to post this.  It is about magical express.  We are arriving at Orlando airport but will not be checking in to AKL until 4 days after.  We want to ride the ME back to the airport but how will be get from the airport to Universal.  Is it possible to ride one way?  What do we do with the luggage tags?  How would we handle the information if we arrive in orlando earlier than our reservations state for check-in at the Disney resort?  

Finally, if we have to rent a car while we are at Universal, can we drop it off somewhere ON Disney's site after we have arrived rather than drive all the way back to the airport and taking the bus to our resort?  Confusing?? Hopefully someone knows what I mean.


----------



## CleveRocks

stepdisney said:


> Not sure where to post this.  It is about magical express.  We are arriving at Orlando airport but will not be checking in to AKL until 4 days after.  We want to ride the ME back to the airport but how will be get from the airport to Universal.  Is it possible to ride one way?  What do we do with the luggage tags?  How would we handle the information if we arrive in orlando earlier than our reservations state for check-in at the Disney resort?


You can take DME one way, in either direction.

You will receive luggage tags when you make a DME reservation, but the luggage tags will be totally useless to you.  I suggest throwing them out, unless you want to put them in a scrapbook.  DME luggage tags are used only for the trip from airport to resort (it's how DME knows where to deliver the bags to).  There's no such thing as DME tags used for the trip from resort to airport.  So like I said, throw them out when you get them.

To get from the airport to Universal, I'd suggest booking a car service.  It'll be better service than a taxi, for approximately the same price.  Or rent a car if that would be useful for you.


----------



## goofy4tink

beachgrl001 said:


> Are there alot of skycaps around when you are dropped off of ME? (or luggage carts that you can rent) I am traveling w/o my DH (non participating airline) So I will only have DS13y/o to help me with the bags...


I've not really noticed. But, I believe others have said that there are more skycaps in the drop off areas lately. Get that 13 y/o to work lugging bags!!!



stepdisney said:


> Not sure where to post this.  It is about magical express.  We are arriving at Orlando airport but will not be checking in to AKL until 4 days after.  We want to ride the ME back to the airport but how will be get from the airport to Universal.  Is it possible to ride one way?  What do we do with the luggage tags?  How would we handle the information if we arrive in orlando earlier than our reservations state for check-in at the Disney resort?
> 
> Finally, if we have to rent a car while we are at Universal, can we drop it off somewhere ON Disney's site after we have arrived rather than drive all the way back to the airport and taking the bus to our resort?  Confusing?? Hopefully someone knows what I mean.



You can book DME before you travel down, or you can wait until you check in at your WDW resort to do it. If you choose to do it beforehand, you can pretty much toss out the yellow tags you get...they will be meaningless to you. If you wait to book until you get to WDW, just talk to the front desk...they will be able to book your return to MCO.

I would book a round trip towncar service from MCO to your Universal resort, then from that resort to the WDW one. It should cost about $115, plus tip.
Or, if you are comfortable driving yourself, pick up a rental car.  If you rent through either Alamo or National, you can return the car to either the Dolphin or the Car Care Center (which is close to MK)..the CCC will shuttle you to wherever you need to get back to.
There are also a myriad of rental car companies in the DTD area...some will get you back to your resort as well.


----------



## stepdisney

Thanks guys.  Would you book the towncar service because of the parking at Universal?  We will be staying on site so we won't need transportation to Universal, however, we will be visiting aquatica and may need a car.  We've never done Universal, just Disney, and we've never used a car at all at Disney.  Can you rent a car for the same $115 that the town car service would cost?  Will the town car service let us stop at the local walmart for water or do me need to have it delivered? Is there an additional charge for returning a car to a different location such as Disney CCC? 

Sorry that I have so many questions but this is all new for us.  We just jumped on the ME bus both ways the last time. It was convenient and the kids thought of it as their first & last ride.  The more I think about it, the more I think a car may be useful, especially since we are unfamiliar with the universal area.  If we don't like the experience, we can drive to DTD.  

Thanks for your help and feel free to continue suggesting.


----------



## beachgrl001

goofy4tink said:


> I've not really noticed. But, I believe others have said that there are more skycaps in the drop off areas lately. Get that 13 y/o to work lugging bags!!!


 
 Oh I will!


----------



## pskelly

Ok I am sure this has been asked but I just cant find it, so, I have DME booked but I booked the flights on my own.  Do I need to call DME and let them know the arrival and departure flight information?  

TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

pskelly said:


> Ok I am sure this has been asked but I just cant find it, so, I have DME booked but I booked the flights on my own.  Do I need to call DME and let them know the arrival and departure flight information?
> 
> TIA


Not really. You can, but it really doesn't make a lot of difference. They will see your tagged bags and grab them automatically. Then, when you checkin upon arrival, you will be asked about your return flight info in order to schedule your return time.
Call if you want but don't obsess over it.


----------



## pskelly

Thanks goofy4tink, just wanted to make sure it wasnt going to be a problem.


----------



## wdwnomad

Does anyone know how RAC is going to be handling passengers who have more bags than their airline's allowance?  Will we be able to check-in using RAC or will we have to check-in at the airport?


----------



## goofy4tink

wdwnomad said:


> Does anyone know how RAC is going to be handling passengers who have more bags than their airline's allowance?  Will we be able to check-in using RAC or will we have to check-in at the airport?



That's a good question. You have to think of RAC as 'curbside checkin'. If you went up to Delta's curbside checkin they wouldn't allow the second bag free of charge. But, RAC represents 8 airlines....I'm going to 'assume' they will hold the guest to the same restrictions the individual airlines do. But it will be interesting to see how it shakes out.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

*As far as I know*, they cannot accept money. So extra baggage has to be checked directly with the airline.


----------



## wdwnomad

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> *As far as I know*, they cannot accept money. So extra baggage has to be checked directly with the airline.



Thanks for the replies.  I knew you weren't allowed to check in overweight luggage because they don't take cash.  But didn't that mean you had to check-in at the airport with all of your bags then?  Don't you need to check-in everything at once?  If yes, then you would need to check-in at airport as well if you had a second bag?

I was wondering if they would change how they operate because of so many airlines starting to charge for the second bag.


----------



## MICKEY1024

do the ME busses only pick up at resorts at certain times, i dont see why we really need to be at the airport 3 hours before flying out, we usually just get there an hour and half to 2 hours before our flights to florida. our plan leaves at 5:30 from MCO so what time should we really be leaving All Star Movie to get to the airport???


----------



## goofy4tink

MICKEY1024 said:


> do the ME busses only pick up at resorts at certain times, i dont see why we really need to be at the airport 3 hours before flying out, we usually just get there an hour and half to 2 hours before our flights to florida. our plan leaves at 5:30 from MCO so what time should we really be leaving All Star Movie to get to the airport???



Each resort has a preset time, at 30 min intervals, that the bus can come to pick up. So, for a 5:30 flight, you would be given a p/u time of about 2:30 give or take. Why? Because there are other stops to be made. It is 30  mins to MCO from WDW...so if you wanted to get to MCO on your own, and be at the airport the 2 hrs before departure as suggested by MCO, you would have to leave your resort by 3:00. With DME you leave 30 mins earlier. So..you can see that you are not at the airport 3 hrs early, just 30 mins early.

And you can not count on another bus coming along 30  mins later. The buses to not automatically go to each resort. They only go to resorts that have people with reservations for DME at that time. So..if there are no other guests at Movies going back to MCO 30 mins after your bus, then you won't have a bus to get on if you don't take the one you are scheduled for.


----------



## CleveRocks

MICKEY1024 said:


> do the ME busses only pick up at resorts at certain times, i dont see why we really need to be at the airport 3 hours before flying out, we usually just get there an hour and half to 2 hours before our flights to florida. our plan leaves at 5:30 from MCO so what time should we really be leaving All Star Movie to get to the airport???


If you are flying domestically, DME will pick you up about 3 hours prior to your flight, NOT get you to the airport 3 hours prior to your flight.


----------



## lovedoggies

We are flying Southwest and its not listed as a participating airline. So ...

When we are going home, how do we do it? We are going to rent a car and just wanted to use ME for the luggage only. Coming in seems like it would be easy, but how about going back home? Will the resort make sure our bags get taken, or do we need to be there to get them on the ME bus? 

We are staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge if that makes any difference.


----------



## kaytieeldr

If you are not flying home on a participating airline, you cannot use Resort Airline Check-in/Magical Express to transport your luggage.  Period.

These passengers - Southwest's among them - would, if taking DME back to the airport need to bring their luggage to the bus themselves.  Any such Guest NOT riding the bus *cannot* use the homebound luggage transport service.


----------



## goofy4tink

I will chime in also.....
one more time...'participating' means nothing whatsoever when you arrive at MCO. Any airline guest can use DME to it's fullest. Now, it's for your return to MCO that 'participating' matters. And even at that, it's not really about DME!
It's the use of the RAC (remote airline checkin) system that uses the 'participating' airlines. Those guests flying home on those airlines are able to check their bags at the resort front desk, and then get their boarding passes issued. You do not even need to use DME to get back to the airport to use this service...just have to fly home on a 'particicpating' airline. Those not using a 'participating' airline, and who choose to use DME, you just have to show up at the bus stop about 15 mins before the time you've been given. Then, your bags go underneath the bus, and you'll hop on. You will be handed your bags at the airport terminal and off you'll go.

If you are using a rental car to get back to the airport, then your luggage goes with you. Your luggage goes on the DME bus only if you are on it! You can not send your bags with DME, bac to the airport, while you take another way.


----------



## IlovePiglet

Unless someone in your party is actually riding the bus you will not be able to use the service just for luggage transfer.
And as the previous posters have already mentioned, SW is not one of the airlines offering resort check in so you'll have to take the luggage back with you.


----------



## lovedoggies

Thanks for all the info everyone. We'll just take the bags with us in the rental car. That'll be much easier, I think!


----------



## Dizzytime

Sorry if this has been asked, I tried to read through all the posts but..

US Air being in 'Test Phase' for baggage pick up, I'm wondering if that means they are offering it at only a few resorts presently and will expand to other resorts? Or could it mean they could be dropped at any time at the resorts they are now serving? Probably both! hah!

We really like the service and all things (air fares) being equal we'd like to consider US Air, but obviously reluctant if we book and they end up discontinuing their pickup service after the 'Test Phase'. We are staying at the Beach Club for our next trip in December.

Again, very sorry if this has been covered, still 'earing my ears'!

Hope you all are having a wonderful day.


----------



## goofy4tink

Dizzytime said:


> Sorry if this has been asked, I tried to read through all the posts but..
> 
> US Air being in 'Test Phase' for baggage pick up, I'm wondering if that means they are offering it at only a few resorts presently and will expand to other resorts? Or could it mean they could be dropped at any time at the resorts they are now serving? Probably both! hah!
> 
> We really like the service and all things (air fares) being equal we'd like to consider US Air, but obviously reluctant if we book and they end up discontinuing their pickup service after the 'Test Phase'. We are staying at the Beach Club for our next trip in December.
> 
> Again, very sorry if this has been covered, still 'earing my ears'!
> 
> Hope you all are having a wonderful day.


I believe they are at a select group of resorts presently. There is no way of knowing if they will continue and enlarge the grouping or if they will just leave the program. As you are probably aware, the only issue is the RAC system, not the use of DME.


----------



## Dizzytime

goofy4tink said:


> I believe they are at a select group of resorts presently. There is no way of knowing if they will continue and enlarge the grouping or if they will just leave the program. As you are probably aware, the only issue is the RCA system, not the use of DEM.



Sounds right to me, guess there's no way of telling so maybe stick with another airline that has confirmed they're in.

Too bad for US Air, I don't see the downside really. I know the technical end is way beyond me but seems by now they'd figure out if they can or can't, in our not, and I imagine they could grab more bookings if they locked into it. 

Anyway, thank you very much for your reasons, I really do appreciate it!


----------



## K&K

With Delta charging to check a second bag starting next week, does anyone know if you can use RAC to check that second bag even though there is a $25 fee or do you have to take it to MCO and check it?


----------



## jhshmh

For our return to Orlando Airport we will nto be flying home.  We do need the Magical Express to take us to Oralndo Airport  We are visiting family in West Palm Beach.  Will I have to provide a  return flight anyway(even though we do not have on until a few days later form West Palm.  Or can I tell them I need a return of the transportation to Orlando to pick up a rental car.
TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

jhshmh said:


> For our return to Orlando Airport we will nto be flying home.  We do need the Magical Express to take us to Oralndo Airport  We are visiting family in West Palm Beach.  Will I have to provide a  return flight anyway(even though we do not have on until a few days later form West Palm.  Or can I tell them I need a return of the transportation to Orlando to pick up a rental car.
> TIA


Just find a flight that leaves at a time that would get you to MCO at about the same time you need to rent a car. For instance, if you need to be at the car rental counter at 2:00, to pick up your car, find an airline that departs at about 4:00ish. DME will pick you up at about (that 3 hrs beforehand), getting you to the airport about 1:30ish. That gives you time to get to MCO and to the car rental counter.


----------



## momandseandodisney

can anyone help me locate the phone # for magical experess, I have to book ours. also how far in advance should we book it?


----------



## goofy4tink

momandseandodisney said:


> can anyone help me locate the phone # for magical experess, I have to book ours. also how far in advance should we book it?



You really should book DME with whomever you booked your resort stay with. DME won't take any info from you too far in advance.


----------



## Dopey Sharon

momandseandodisney said:


> can anyone help me locate the phone # for magical experess, I have to book ours. also how far in advance should we book it?



1-866-599-0951

I would call about 2-3 months before your trip.


----------



## CleveRocks

DME only has access to your resort reservatin info 60 days prior to arrival.  If you call before that, DME itself won't be able to help you.

You can always call 407-W-DISNEY to make your DME reservation, but if you want to talk to DME CMs, then wait until 60 days out.


----------



## weluv M&M

I just spoke with a DME representative and she said "USAIR has just joined on to be a paricipating airline at all resorts where resort check-in is available" What does everyone think? Should I trust this and book with USAIR? Has anyone had experience with doing a resort check-in with USAIR? 

Thanks for a quick reply.....I am hoping to book flights today


----------



## Opie Juan Cannoli

bump


----------



## disneytriplets

weluv M&M said:


> I just spoke with a DME representative and she said "USAIR has just joined on to be a paricipating airline at all resorts where resort check-in is available" What does everyone think? Should I trust this and book with USAIR? Has anyone had experience with doing a resort check-in with USAIR?
> 
> Thanks for a quick reply.....I am hoping to book flights today


 

We just returned from POR and we flew US Air.  We were able to check-in our bags for our flight home.


----------



## stepdisney

Does anyone know if Spirit Air has the resort bag check?  I haven't heard it mentioned. 

Thanks.


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

stepdisney said:


> Does anyone know if Spirit Air has the resort bag check?  I haven't heard it mentioned.
> 
> Thanks.


The first page is accurate.


----------



## Minnie Lor

We are flying AirTran for the first time. They either let you choose your seat in-advance (for a fee) or you are allowed to choose it 24 hours in-advance when you check-in (for free).

Can my DH (he's staying home this trip) check us in and choose seats for us AND still have RAC print boarding passes for us on the morning of our flight?


----------



## rebe1968

weluv M&M said:


> I just spoke with a DME representative and she said "USAIR has just joined on to be a paricipating airline at all resorts where resort check-in is available" What does everyone think? Should I trust this and book with USAIR? Has anyone had experience with doing a resort check-in with USAIR?
> 
> Thanks for a quick reply.....I am hoping to book flights today




I dont get any of this  ..what does all this mean..I am going to WDW via usair in June once I get to the air port they also check into the Hotel for me as well..I am so confused..or do they give me special tags for my suitcasses .


----------



## CleveRocks

rebe1968 said:


> I dont get any of this  ..what does all this mean..I am going to WDW via usair in June once I get to the air port they also check into the Hotel for me as well..I am so confused..or do they give me special tags for my suitcasses .


Please read the first post in this thread.

Basically, you need to make a reservation for Disney's Magical Express.

You will receive paperwork and special luggage tags in the mail.  You put one of these luggage tags on each bag you will check with US Airways (you'd do this at home).

Go to the airport.  Check your bags with US Airways like normal.  WHen you land in Orlando, skip baggage claim.  Go to the Disney Welcome Center (they'll mail you a map).  They'll tell you which bus to go to.  You'll get a ride to your resort.  When you get to your resort, you check-in at the front desk just like normal (DME does NOT check you in to your resort).

About 3 hours after you check-in at your resort, your DME-tagged bags will arrive at your room.  They'll be brought inside your room whether you're in there or not.

The only way that your airline matters is for the way home.  Some people can check-in for their departing flight in their resort lobby (and get their luggage taken care of at that point); these people are on "participating airlines."  When they get off the bus at the airport, they don't have to check-in with their airline, since they already have boarding passes -- they just go right to the gate.

Other people have to bring their bags to the DME bus themselves; the driver loads the bags under the bus.  They get their bags back when the bus drops them off, then they have to check their bags with their airline, like normal.


----------



## mickey2000

If your not using ME (rental car)  can you still check your bags in at the resort for the trip home?
  Sorry if this was already answered !!
 THANKS!


----------



## CleveRocks

mickey2000 said:


> If your not using ME (rental car)  can you still check your bags in at the resort for the trip home?
> Sorry if this was already answered !!
> THANKS!


Yes, you can.  DME and Resort Airline Check-in are 2 separate entities.  You are free to choose to use one or the other or both.


----------



## cocowum

Am I right in assuming that if my AirTran flight leaves at 7:00am I will not be able to use RAC? Thanks!


----------



## CleveRocks

cocowum said:


> Am I right in assuming that if my AirTran flight leaves at 7:00am I will not be able to use RAC? Thanks!


Correct.

RAC desks open at 5:00 a.m.; the transaction must be complete by 3 hous before flight time.  Therefore, anyone with a flight departing before 8:00 a.m. simply can't use RAC.


----------



## cocowum

CleveRocks said:


> Correct.
> 
> RAC desks open at 5:00 a.m.; the transaction must be complete by 3 hous before flight time.  Therefore, anyone with a flight departing before 8:00 a.m. simply can't use RAC.



Thanks.


----------



## Minnie Lor

So is there usually a mile long at 5 am for the RAC? My flight is at 8:20. Should I even bother with the RAC or am I going to waste precious time by going to RAC?


----------



## goofy4tink

Minnie Lor said:


> So is there usually a mile long at 5 am for the RAC? My flight is at 8:20. Should I even bother with the RAC or am I going to waste precious time by going to RAC?



I can't say for sure how long the lines will be.....I have been there at 5:30 or so and I was the only one. I would get there right at 5:00, just to be on the safe side. If you are returning on DME you will most likely have a pickup time of about 5:30 or so. Have everyone ready to go, and be at the bus stop. You can go to RAC, get the bags taken care of and get the boarding passes. As long as the rest of your group is at the bus stop you should be fine.
Otherwise, just take your bags to the airport with you and go it the 'old-fashioned way'.


----------



## Minnie Lor

goofy4tink said:


> I can't say for sure how long the lines will be.....I have been there at 5:30 or so and I was the only one. I would get there right at 5:00, just to be on the safe side. If you are returning on DME you will most likely have a pickup time of about 5:30 or so. Have everyone ready to go, and be at the bus stop. You can go to RAC, get the bags taken care of and get the boarding passes. As long as the rest of your group is at the bus stop you should be fine.
> Otherwise, just take your bags to the airport with you and go it the 'old-fashioned way'.



Good point. Probably not enough time to check in with RAC and then go back to room. Yikes! maybe we should just stay up all night.


----------



## kxmeeh

I am looking for an update on us airways.  first post still says on available in deluxes and in test phase.  someone said, a few posts back, they used at por and it is a part of airline check-in now.   can anyone confirm?


----------



## jagar100

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> [*]Bags may be checked starting at 12 hours prior to flight, up until no later than *3* hours prior to flight departure time. (Bag check process must be COMPLETE by the 3hr mark, regardless of what time the guest gets in line) Please note that this information is subject to change without notice. There have been times when the 3hr mark has been increased to 4hrs. Please check with your particular RAC desk for more details.
> [*]Although policy is that they can check luggage starting 12hrs prior to flight, some RAC desks may check luggage greater than the 12 hour mark (still same day only). Again, please check with your particular RAC desk for more details.
> [*]Desk is open from 5am-1pm, daily.




I'm a little confused about the RAC.  We have to check our luggage at least 3hours before the flight?  RAC is at the airport, correct?  I guess I'm confused about what RAC is and their purpose.  If we don't have to be at the airport until 2 hours before our flight, why does RAC require you to be there 3 hours, or up to 12 hours before???  Please clarify, we are flying a participating airline, and will be using DME.


----------



## goofy4tink

jagar100 said:


> I'm a little confused about the RAC.  We have to check our luggage at least 3hours before the flight?  RAC is at the airport, correct?  I guess I'm confused about what RAC is and their purpose.  If we don't have to be at the airport until 2 hours before our flight, why does RAC require you to be there 3 hours, or up to 12 hours before???  Please clarify, we are flying a participating airline, and will be using DME.


RAC is at the resorts! You will find it, usually, in resort lobbies. So, grab your checked luggage and head down to the RAC counter at your resort, at least 3 1/2 hrs before flight departure. If your flight departs at 8:00 or earlier you are not going to be able to use RAC. 
Hope that explains it a bit better.


----------



## luckytobeme88

My sister's family will be flying in Orlando about 11:20 am on July 20th.  We have a lunch rsvp @ DTD ~ 2:00pm with them.  Do you think they can make the lunch with ME transportation to AKL then the WDW bus to DTD by 2 ?


----------



## goofy4tink

luckytobeme88 said:


> My sister's family will be flying in Orlando about 11:20 am on July 20th.  We have a lunch rsvp @ DTD ~ 2:00pm with them.  Do you think they can make the lunch with ME transportation to AKL then the WDW bus to DTD by 2 ?



If their flight is on-time, they 'should be' at AKL by 12:30-12:45.  They could be at the bus by 1:15 and hopefully in DTD by just before 2:00. It may be tight. I like to have a good 4 hrs from the time I touch down to any ADRs I may book on arrival day. If you take the average of 70 mins to get to the resort, then about 20 mins to checkin, that's going to put you at 1:00, best case scenario. The buses to DTD tend to be less frequent at the resorts and it can take as much as 45 mins to get there...wait for bus included.


----------



## luckytobeme88

Diane, thanks for the quick response.  I think I might just have to wait for them to check in and drive to Downtown together..


----------



## rockin_rep

I apologize if this has been asked, and it probably has but i haven't found it.

I'm still a little fuzzy on what we do when we have an 1100 check out (all stars) but 500ish flight. 

Can we check our luggage w/luggage services at 1100 and spend the day away from the resort (like at DD or Boardwalk or anywhere) and then just find our way to the ME without our luggage? Or do we have to come back to the resort and pick up our luggage and physically place it on the ME?

I did read the first post but still am unsure... (but it has been a really LONG day and week...  )

TIA.


----------



## Dopey Sharon

rockin_rep said:


> I apologize if this has been asked, and it probably has but i haven't found it.
> 
> I'm still a little fuzzy on what we do when we have an 1100 check out (all stars) but 500ish flight.
> 
> Can we check our luggage w/luggage services at 1100 and spend the day away from the resort (like at DD or Boardwalk or anywhere) and then just find our way to the ME without our luggage? Or do we have to come back to the resort and pick up our luggage and physically place it on the ME?
> 
> I did read the first post but still am unsure... (but it has been a really LONG day and week...  )
> 
> TIA.



Yes, you store your bags with bell services, go do whatever you want for the day. Head back to your resort about an hour before your scheduled ME pickup time, go to bell services (usually located outside by the pickup site), get your bags. When the ME bus comes, you take your bags and give them to the driver. He will put them under the bus, and you board. When you get to the airport, get off at your side (A or B). The driver will have already started to unload the luggage for the people. Find yours, give the guy a tip (we usually give him $1 a bag), and head into the airport, or to the curb to check your luggage.


----------



## rockin_rep

Dopey Sharon said:


> Yes, you store your bags with bell services, go do whatever you want for the day. Head back to your resort about an hour before your scheduled ME pickup time, go to bell services (usually located outside by the pickup site), get your bags. When the ME bus comes, you take your bags and give them to the driver. He will put them under the bus, and you board. When you get to the airport, get off at your side (A or B). The driver will have already started to unload the luggage for the people. Find yours, give the guy a tip (we usually give him $1 a bag), and head into the airport, or to the curb to check your luggage.


 
Thank you so much, i appreciate it.

Also, i've read about a 'departure notification letter' that you bring with you to the bus. 

When and from where do you receive that? 

This is our first time; we usually drive so i appreciate the help very much.


----------



## Dopey Sharon

rockin_rep said:


> Thank you so much, i appreciate it.
> 
> Also, i've read about a 'departure notification letter' that you bring with you to the bus.
> 
> When and from where do you receive that?
> 
> This is our first time; we usually drive so i appreciate the help very much.




Before I forget...we also tip the bells services guys $1 a bag when we drop them off and when we pick them up...

When you receive your package from ME, it will include the yellow luggage tags that you put on each piece of checked luggage and a booklet that has your flight information, both ways, and also your vouchers for the bus. When you arrive in Orlando, you go down to the third floor to the ME desk, give them the booklet that have the vouchers. They will stamp each one and give you that booklet back. 

The day before you check out, you will get a paper slipped under your door with your ME pick up time. If you should happen to lose your ME booklet that contain your vouchers, you give the ME bus driver that paper. You only need to use that paper if you don't have your vouchers.


----------



## xrayvin

mickey2000 said:


> If your not using ME (rental car)  can you still check your bags in at the resort for the trip home?
> Sorry if this was already answered !!
> THANKS!



The answer to this was "Yes, you can. DME and Resort Airline Check-in are 2 separate entities. You are free to choose to use one or the other or both."
But I had read earlier in the post that you can not use this as a lugguge service. I also read that if you check in (RAC) at say 8am and then spend the day doing whatever that you have to come back claim your bags (that were held from earlier) and have them put in the ME (under bus) and get on the ME .

All these answers confuse me 

We are trying to decide on renting a car, if we do my sister and family would ride back to the airport with us (7 people). There is NO way we can have all 7 of us and our lugguge in the car. We are trying to figure out if we can check our bags in and not have any luggage (other then carry ons) with us in the car. All of us are flying on participating airlines and staying at POFQ. Basically, once you check in for your flight do they take your luggage and the next time you see them is when you get home or do you still carry your bags after you have checked in?

I have already learned so much from this thread, this area just is a little hazy!

Thanks in advance


----------



## CleveRocks

xrayvin said:


> The answer to this was "Yes, you can. DME and Resort Airline Check-in are 2 separate entities. You are free to choose to use one or the other or both."
> But I had read earlier in the post that you can not use this as a lugguge service. I also read that if you check in (RAC) at say 8am and then spend the day doing whatever that you have to come back claim your bags (that were held from earlier) and have them put in the ME (under bus) and get on the ME .
> 
> All these answers confuse me


You are confusing the 2 separate services, and lumping separate rules for each service into one big lump of rules for the whole thing.  You gotta keep them separate.  Confusing?  Maybe ... but necessary.

Disney's Magical Express.  Resort Airline Check-in.  TWO separate services, with different rules for each.

Disney's Magical Express = round-trip bus ride (one on arrival day, one on departure day), and ONE-WAY luggage transfer from airport to resort on your arrival day only.

Resort Airline Check-in is something that exists only on your last day, the day you leave WDW and head for the airport.  RAC is exactly like curbside check-in, except that it's in your WDW resort lobby and not at the curb at the airport.  RAC has NOTHING to do with the DME bus.  RAC is ONLY checking in for your flight and checking your luggage through to your final destination.  Again, RAC has nothing to do with whether or not you ride the DME bus.  RAC is not part of DME.  This is why for the way home, you can use RAC for your luggage whether or not you ride the DME bus.

So to review: 
Arrival day luggage delivery from airport to resort is part of DME.
Departure day luggage delivery from resort to airport is part of RAC.
The bus ride in both directions is part of DME.



xrayvin said:


> We are trying to decide on renting a car, if we do my sister and family would ride back to the airport with us (7 people). There is NO way we can have all 7 of us and our lugguge in the car. We are trying to figure out if we can check our bags in and not have any luggage (other then carry ons) with us in the car. All of us are flying on participating airlines and staying at POFQ. Basically, once you check in for your flight do they take your luggage and the next time you see them is when you get home or do you still carry your bags after you have checked in?


Resort Airline Check-in is exactly like curbside check-in at the airport.  WHen you use curbside check-in, they take your bags, and you don't even have access to them again until you see them at your home airport.  It's 100% exactly the same with RAC.  

So if you check your checked luggage with RAC, you don't need to retrieve those same bags at your resort later ... you wouldn't even be permitted to have access to them again!  You probably read about someone using RAC and then storing their carry-ons with the resort, and that they'd need to get their carry-on bags back before boarding the DME bus.  This wouldn't apply to your party -- I'll assume you'll have your carry-ons in the car with you.

Please don't hesitate to post again with any questions about this.


----------



## Minnie Lor

I like you Eric. You're  in my book.


----------



## goofy4tink

rockin_rep said:


> I apologize if this has been asked, and it probably has but i haven't found it.
> 
> I'm still a little fuzzy on what we do when we have an 1100 check out (all stars) but 500ish flight.
> 
> Can we check our luggage w/luggage services at 1100 and spend the day away from the resort (like at DD or Boardwalk or anywhere) and then just find our way to the ME without our luggage? Or do we have to come back to the resort and pick up our luggage and physically place it on the ME?
> 
> I did read the first post but still am unsure... (but it has been a really LONG day and week...  )
> 
> TIA.




It depends on what airline you are flying home on. If you are flying on a 'participating airline' (Airtran, Alaska, American, Continental, Delta, Jetblue, Northwest, United) you can check your bags right at your resort. You can do that first thing in the morning, get your boarding passes issued and then head off for the rest of the day.
If you are not on one of those airlines, you can leave your bags with bell services at the resort. You will have gotten a notice, left under your resort room door, the day before you depart, telling you what time your DME pickup is. If you haven't checked your luggage through that morning, you just head back to your resort, get your bags that you left with the luggage folks that morning and head to the bus. Your bags will go underneath the bus.
Now...the thing to keep in mind is that you need to be back at the resort about 45 mins before your pickup time. So..if your flight is at 5:00, you will be given a p/u time of about 2:00. Be back at the resort by 1:15ish, especially if you have bags to retrieve. The time you are given is the time the bus leaves, not the time you should show up.

Anyone can use RAC....as long as you are on the list of participating airlines. You do not need to ride the DME back to the airport.

Also...you have to pick up the bus at your resort. You can not get on a DME bus at any other resort. You have been assigned a seat on a particular bus, at a particular time.


----------



## karensi

We are going to DW the end of August and I just booked my airline (JetBlue). Is it too early to call DME to give them my info?

Also, what is the phone # for DME??

TIA,

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

You need to book DME with whomever you booked your resort reservation. DME usually doesn't want to talk to you much before a month or so before you travel.


----------



## karensi

Thanks Goofy, I'm guessing that I could just call IPO then,as we will be staying (for the 1st time) at GF, RPC  .

Since our trip is the end of August, I will call in July.

About how long does it take to get your tags after you call to give the info?

Karen


----------



## goofy4tink

karensi said:


> Thanks Goofy, I'm guessing that I could just call IPO then,as we will be staying (for the 1st time) at GF, RPC  .
> 
> Since our trip is the end of August, I will call in July.
> 
> About how long does it take to get your tags after you call to give the info?
> 
> Karen


Call now. You usually get your info packet with luggage tags about 5 weeks before you leave. Just make that reservation and forget about it. When you get that packet in the mail, in July, you'll feel so good!!! Vacation is almost here!!


----------



## karensi

Thanks (again) Goofy... I'll call Tuesday morning. I've been working with a GREAT IPO person, Denny. He has told me that he works Monday through Friday, and since Monday is a holiday, I'll wait till Tuesday, just to make sure he is in.

Karen


----------



## Laurie222

I just found out that AA changed our flight # and time (old flight numbers are coming out of totally different airports).  We are renting points from a DVC member.  Do I need to contact him to call DVC to adjust our ME?

Only 9 more days


----------



## goofy4tink

Laurie222 said:


> I just found out that AA changed our flight # and time (old flight numbers are coming out of totally different airports).  We are renting points from a DVC member.  Do I need to contact him to call DVC to adjust our ME?
> 
> Only 9 more days


I wouldn't worry about it. They don't really care about the actual flight info...they see any luggage with those yellow luggage tags on 'em and they pull them.


----------



## clkelley

Well, actually it depends on what time your flight is schedule to arrive.

If you have a late arriving flight, I would contact your DVC member and have them change it.  The tags won't matter, but staffing at their desk and bus drivers will matter.

They keep the desk and buses staffed according to reservations made and track that through flight numbers.  If you have a late arriving flight and you are delayed, and you changed flight numbers they won't know to expect you and you could have a delay in getting taken to your resort.

Worse case scenario is a sign will be on the desk, and you call a phone number to have some type of transportation dispatched to you, but it could be a longer wait after a frustrating day of delays.


----------



## CleveRocks

clkelley said:


> Well, actually it depends on what time your flight is schedule to arrive.
> 
> If you have a late arriving flight, I would contact your DVC member and have them change it.  The tags won't matter, but staffing at their desk and bus drivers will matter.
> 
> They keep the desk and buses staffed according to reservations made and track that through flight numbers.  If you have a late arriving flight and you are delayed, and you changed flight numbers they won't know to expect you and you could have a delay in getting taken to your resort.


Exactly.

If there are no reservations for incoming guests, the DME counter at the airport actually closes at 11:00 p.m.  However, they will stay open and staffed all through the night if they know people are arriving throughout the wee hours of the morning.  They not only know about the flights scheduled to arrive late, but they are also hooked into the airlines' and airport's comouter systems.  If your flight was scheduled to land at 8:00 p.m. but has been delayed and is not expected to arrive at 2:00 a.m., they will know this because they know your flight number and will know to wait for you.


----------



## Laurie222

Thank you for the info, everyone! Our original flight was supposed to arrive at 10:55am, but now will come just after Noon.  So, it sounds as though it is not absolutely necessary to contact ME.


----------



## java

Ok another ? 

If we use it ONLY for the return trip to the Airport, and we are flying with a participating airline. What do we do with our carry on stuff? Should I store the kids backpacks and stuff with the bellman?


----------



## clkelley

Yep, store it with Bell Services/Luggage Services then get back to your resort at least 45 minutes before your DME pickup time, retrieve your carryons, and board the bus!!


----------



## DisneyMomx7

We've always used (and love ) ME.  We usually fly Air Tran because they use the RAC.  Now that they've gone and changed the luggage allowance here is my question.  On the Air Tran Website it says you can pay the extra luggage charge when you check in online.  If we check in online and pay the additional luggage fee that way can we still give the extra luggage to the RAC desk?  I had read that they would only take the allowed 1 bag per passenger since they had no way to pay the extra fee.  If the extra fee is already taken care of (online check in) can we leave all the luggage with RAC?

Thanks!


----------



## Laurie222

On the Dis News service, it says that ME will start charging for all AA checked luggage on June 1.  My understanding is that the AA charge does not go into effect until June 15, and that people having been ticketed before then are grandfathered in.  We leave tomorrow at 5:30am.   What is the scoop?


----------



## ameraumi

I tried to scan some of the most recent posts and did not see this anywhere. Can 1 or 2 people from your group check in at RAC with the luggage or does everyone need to be present? I am just planning ahead so I know on our last day how to handle this.


----------



## goofy4tink

It 'used to be' that everyone had to be present, just like at the counter at the airport. But, it seems that now, only one person has to be there to check the whole family in. Now, I don't think I would go so far as to try to check in another family. But, your own family shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## WeemanMom

OKay, if I understand this correctly...

I am flying Southwest - when I fly INTO MCO, my bags (with their little yellow tags) will be picked up by DME and brought to the resort - and we can utilize DME.

When I am flying HOME (leaving MCO  ) I can leave my bags with the at the resort while we go play (we are leaving in the evening)...come back and get our bags, get on DME, go to the airport, get our bags as we exit DME and then go check out bags in with the airline.

Is this correct?  I am sorry if I missed the answer to this earlier but I am so incrediably confused.   

Thanks!


----------



## CleveRocks

WeemanMom said:


> OKay, if I understand this correctly...
> 
> I am flying Southwest - when I fly INTO MCO, my bags (with their little yellow tags) will be picked up by DME and brought to the resort - and we can utilize DME.
> 
> When I am flying HOME (leaving MCO  ) I can leave my bags with the at the resort while we go play (we are leaving in the evening)...come back and get our bags, get on DME, go to the airport, get our bags as we exit DME and then go check out bags in with the airline.
> 
> Is this correct?  I am sorry if I missed the answer to this earlier but I am so incrediably confused.
> 
> Thanks!


You got it!!!


----------



## karylrocks

I have decided that I might rent a minivan at the airport because I found a great deal and it might come in handy. There are seven in our group and we cannot fit all of us with our luggage in the minivan so I still want ME to take our luggage. Am I correct that you can't use ME only for your luggage (with no passengers)? If so, will there be any problem if only 2 or 3 of our group take the ME with all seven of our bags or do each of us need to check in with ME to use it for our luggage?


----------



## goofy4tink

karylrocks said:


> I have decided that I might rent a minivan at the airport because I found a great deal and it might come in handy. There are seven in our group and we cannot fit all of us with our luggage in the minivan so I still want ME to take our luggage. Am I correct that you can't use ME only for your luggage (with no passengers)? If so, will there be any problem if only 2 or 3 of our group take the ME with all seven of our bags or do each of us need to check in with ME to use it for our luggage?



That is a very good way to handle it. Most people report that they have gotten their bags just fine without riding the bus. But, why take the chance of something not working perfectly. So, have a couple of people ride the bus, the rest of you head out in the minivan. Be sure to let us know how it works out. I would be interested in seeing what your arrival times are like, using the two modes of transportation.


----------



## leebee

HI-
I made it through 9 pages of this thread and didn't find my question- but I don't have the time to read all 45 pages, so here's my question:

We are using DME to get from MCO to ASMo, arriving around 4pm. However, we have an ADR at Boma (at AKL) for 7:05pm, which is 3 hours after our flight lands at MCO. If our flight is delayed, can we let our yellow-tagged luggage go straight through to ASMo while WE go to Boma for dinner, then meet up with our luggage at ASMo after dinner and check in then?


----------



## clkelley

You MUST get on the bus to All-Star Movies.  If you don't need your resort ID to go to Boma (such as dining plan), then once you get to your resort, you can directly get on a bus to an open theme park, then transfer over to the AKL bus and hurry on to your dinner reservation.  It will take a bit longer for your luggage to arrive in your room cause you haven't checked in, but if that's not a problem for you, then don't worry about it.

(FYI, if your DME bus happens to also be going to AKL AND you have no carryons under the bus, then feel free to get off at AKL instead of Movies) (That is a possibility with that route).


----------



## goofy4tink

leebee said:


> HI-
> I made it through 9 pages of this thread and didn't find my question- but I don't have the time to read all 45 pages, so here's my question:
> 
> We are using DME to get from MCO to ASMo, arriving around 4pm. However, we have an ADR at Boma (at AKL) for 7:05pm, which is 3 hours after our flight lands at MCO. If our flight is delayed, can we let our yellow-tagged luggage go straight through to ASMo while WE go to Boma for dinner, then meet up with our luggage at ASMo after dinner and check in then?



Your bus will be tied to the resort reservation. So, you  have to hop on the ASMovies bus. But, if your flight arrives at 4:00, you should be at your resort in about 70 mins. I would then just hop on the bus to a park and transfer to the AKL bus. OR...you could just take a cab. It wouldn't cost very much and you would save a lot of time...the resorts are even in the same general area.


----------



## anniem8

Hi! I am planning a last minute, 2-day trip to WDW in less than 3 weeks.   My question is this: I will be flying in on Delta. As understand the process, I will check my bags in Atlanta and they will magically appear in my resort room at Pop?  What about return?  I'm leaving in the evening, so I will check out and go to the parks before I head back to the airport. How will that work? Do I leave my bags (1 checked and 1 carryon) at the Resort Check In?  Then be back to head out to the airport 2 hours before departure?  I'm sorry, this may have been answered, but I couldn't find it and I'm running out of time.  Speaking of that, do I even have time to get the yellow tags everyone talks about? If not, can I just get my own suitcase and take it on the bus?


----------



## goofy4tink

anniem8 said:


> Hi! I am planning a last minute, 2-day trip to WDW in less than 3 weeks.   My question is this: I will be flying in on Delta. As understand the process, I will check my bags in Atlanta and they will magically appear in my resort room at Pop?  What about return?  I'm leaving in the evening, so I will check out and go to the parks before I head back to the airport. How will that work? Do I leave my bags (1 checked and 1 carryon) at the Resort Check In?  Then be back to head out to the airport 2 hours before departure?  I'm sorry, this may have been answered, but I couldn't find it and I'm running out of time.  Speaking of that, do I even have time to get the yellow tags everyone talks about? If not, can I just get my own suitcase and take it on the bus?


DME recommends booking at least 10 days in advance in order to get the info packet/luggage tags. So...book it now, if you haven't already. You can not just walk up to the DME counter, without a prior reservation..it must be booked in advance.
So, that being said, yes, tag your checked bag(s) in Atlanta, and say goodbye to them. They will be in your resort room within 3 hrs of resort checkin. Be sure to pack a carryon bag with anything you may need for the start of your vacation.
Then, when you arrive at MCO head down to level 1, checkin at the DME counter, head to your bus and you're on your way.
For your return to Atlanta...because you are flying on Delta (a participating airline) you will be able to check your bags at your resort that morning. The RAC (remote airline checkin) desk opens at 5 am. You can drop your checked bag there, and get your boarding pass issued. Then, leave your carryon bag with luggage services and head off and enjoy your last day. You will be given a time to return to the DME bus area for your trip back to MCO. It is about 3 hrs before your flight departure time. Be sure to be at the bus stop earlier than the time given to you....be there about 20 mins or so early. The time you have been given is the time the bus departs, not when you should show up. Get your carryon bag and then head to the bus stop.
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## anniem8

Awesome!  Thanks so much!!


----------



## lissiesmum

Could someone please spell out the benefit of using a participating airline?  I would like to fly out of my hometown, Manchester NH, but the only nonstop flight offered is Southwest which is not listed as a participating airline. Now from what I've read and understand, I still have access to use the DME.  This is where I need the clarification.  If I am on a non-par airline, do I have to pick up my baggage myself and drag it to the bus? And on the way home, when I get off the DME, I will have to drag my baggage to the ticket counter?  This is really important for me to have answered because I will be traveling solo with my DD3 and I will not have any spare hands for assistance.  Could someone take a few minutes and clarify the differences for me?  It would be much easier for me to fly out of Manchester than Boston, but if there are more benefits to using a participating airline, I really would take that into consideration.  Thanks in advance for your help  

PS...I guess another question I should ask, is, If I do have to lug my bags around myself, can you check them at the curb at the airport so I don't have to lug them inside?


----------



## goofy4tink

lissiesmum said:


> Could someone please spell out the benefit of using a participating airline?  I would like to fly out of my hometown, Manchester NH, but the only nonstop flight offered is Southwest which is not listed as a participating airline. Now from what I've read and understand, I still have access to use the DME.  This is where I need the clarification.  If I am on a non-par airline, do I have to pick up my baggage myself and drag it to the bus? And on the way home, when I get off the DME, I will have to drag my baggage to the ticket counter?  This is really important for me to have answered because I will be traveling solo with my DD3 and I will not have any spare hands for assistance.  Could someone take a few minutes and clarify the differences for me?  It would be much easier for me to fly out of Manchester than Boston, but if there are more benefits to using a participating airline, I really would take that into consideration.  Thanks in advance for your help
> 
> PS...I guess another question I should ask, is, If I do have to lug my bags around myself, can you check them at the curb at the airport so I don't have to lug them inside?


With any airline, any airline at all...when you are flying into MCO, from your home airport, you will have tagged your checked bags with the yellow luggage tags. Then, you will not see them again until you get to your resort room at WDW. You just fly to MCO, get off the plane, and head to level 1, ground transportation, Side B, of MCO and checkin at the DME counter, get on your resort bus and off you go.
Now....because you are flying home on SW, you will not be able to check your bags at the resort. You can still head to guest services at the parks, or a resort front desk, at the 24 hr mark, before your flight departure time, and get checked in, with your boarding pass assignement. Then, the day you fly home, you will take your luggage with you, to the DME bus at the appointed time, the bags will go underneath the bus, you get on the bus. When you get to MCO, you should be able to curb check your bags. 
Hope this clears it up for you a bit.


----------



## lissiesmum

Thanks, Diane.  I think that helps a lot.  So to make sure I understand, the only real benefit to using a participating airline is on the way back.  I can still go to the parks for the day, leave my bags at the resort,  come back, Check in ahead of time at the lobby, and board the DME...the only difference is I will be responsible to bring my own bags to the lobby and I will have to check in my own luggage at the airport.  Is that correct?


----------



## clkelley

lissiesmum said:


> Thanks, Diane.  I think that helps a lot.  So to make sure I understand, the only real benefit to using a participating airline is on the way back.  I can still go to the parks for the day, leave my bags at the resort,  come back, Check in ahead of time at the lobby, and board the DME...the only difference is I will be responsible to bring my own bags to the lobby and I will have to check in my own luggage at the airport.  Is that correct?



You can still have Bell Services/Luggage Services bring your bags to the baggage holding area the morning you check out, then 30 minutes before it's time to board your Magical Express bus, proceed to the Bell Services/Luggage Services desk, retrieve your luggage, wait on the bus, have the bus driver load your luggage under the bus and proceed to the airport.

There will be luggage porters, and/or luggage carts available to assist you in taking your luggage up to the 3rd floor to check it with your airline at the airport.


----------



## angelwolf67

now i understand with the new fees ME wants customers to 1 pay in advance or 2 take their luggage to the airport right. now what if you got your airline tickets b4 the new fees went into affect. do we need something from the airline stating that we don't have to pay the fees????


----------



## goofy4tink

angelwolf67 said:


> now i understand with the new fees ME wants customers to 1 pay in advance or 2 take their luggage to the airport right. now what if you got your airline tickets b4 the new fees went into affect. do we need something from the airline stating that we don't have to pay the fees????




Each airline seems to have a slightly different approach to this issue. Evidently, the govt told them they had to let people know about the extra fee beforehand, so most airlines will tell you that if you bought your tickets by such and such a date, you are exempt from the baggage fee. Check with your particular airline.


----------



## karylrocks

We bought our tickets in October so are exempt from the new charges, but I am concerned how it will actually play out when we try to check our bags at the resort check-in. I hope they have the bugs worked out of the procedure before our trip in August. There are seven of us (adults) and I was planning to bring a few extra bags but I don't want to have to check bags at the airport. You would think that the resort check-in employees would be able to handle the rules as well as the people at the airport.


----------



## goofy4tink

karylrocks said:


> We bought our tickets in October so are exempt from the new charges, but I am concerned how it will actually play out when we try to check our bags at the resort check-in. I hope they have the bugs worked out of the procedure before our trip in August. There are seven of us (adults) and I was planning to bring a few extra bags but I don't want to have to check bags at the airport. You would think that the resort check-in employees would be able to handle the rules as well as the people at the airport.


If you are using the RAC system to check bags and get boarding passes at the resort (and is sounds as if you are) then you have to cal BAGGS (the company that owns/runs RAC) and pay them the cost of checked bags. Then you can check your bags right at the resort. I'm sure that at some point, in the near future, we will see that RAC is able to accomodate those who have checked bags that have a fee attached. It's just that the present system is not equipped to accept monies. It's not a question fo not handling the rules..it's about the present system not being able to accomodate it. Hopefully by August they will have a better system in place.


----------



## beachgrl001

HI How many bags per person can you take on ME? 1 or 2? I have 4 ppl w 5 bags and a couple of carry ons.

sorry if this has already been asked


----------



## goofy4tink

beachgrl001 said:


> HI How many bags per person can you take on ME? 1 or 2? I have 4 ppl w 5 bags and a couple of carry ons.
> 
> sorry if this has already been asked



I'm not exactly sure what the question is. With DME it is assumed that most people will tag their checked bags with the yellow luggage tags and have them delivered right to their resort room...they don't have to get them in baggage claim, so no bags on the bus. You can expect two luggage tags per person who is listed on the room reservation. It's up to the airlines to decide how many bags you can check free of charge.

If, for some reason, you find that you must take your bags on the bus with you (technically they are stowed underneath the bus you are on) you wouldn't tag the bags with the yellow tags. You would then go to baggage claim and get them and take them to DME checkin with you. It doesn't really matter how many you have.

I'm not sure if that answers your question..if not, just ask again, perhaps letting us know exactly what it is you want to achieve.


----------



## beachgrl001

goofy4tink said:


> You can expect two luggage tags per person who is listed on the room reservation.


 
 That's what I wanted to know. thanks. I know I got 2 pp last year but wasn't sure if they changed it for this year. Sorry I wasn't more clear with my question.


----------



## karylrocks

goofy4tink said:


> If you are using the RAC system to check bags and get boarding passes at the resort (and is sounds as if you are) then you have to cal BAGGS (the company that owns/runs RAC) and pay them the cost of checked bags. Then you can check your bags right at the resort. I'm sure that at some point, in the near future, we will see that RAC is able to accomodate those who have checked bags that have a fee attached. It's just that the present system is not equipped to accept monies. It's not a question fo not handling the rules..it's about the present system not being able to accomodate it. Hopefully by August they will have a better system in place.


The problem is that I will not have any fees because I bought our tickets before the fees were in place and we are each allowed 2 checked bags without paying additional fees. I have been reading that RAC is only accepting one bag per person even though we would not have to pay extra for the second bag.


----------



## goofy4tink

karylrocks said:


> The problem is that I will not have any fees because I bought our tickets before the fees were in place and we are each allowed 2 checked bags without paying additional fees. I have been reading that RAC is only accepting one bag per person even though we would not have to pay extra for the second bag.



This is the issue that is currently happening with RAC. I'm just not sure how they are handling it. I guess we're going to have to wait and see how others do it on trips this summer. I know it's turning into a nightmare for some....I'm just glad I seldom check more than 2 bags for 3 people. I may have to tighten up even more now though.


----------



## angelwolf67

Ok so i just got off the phone with a customer service rep at B.A.G.S.
And i asked for those of us that didn't need to pay fees for our luggage what we needed to have? His answer was all we needed was our reservtions and our purchase date should be on it.


----------



## goofy4tink

angelwolf67 said:


> Ok so i just got off the phone with a customer service rep at B.A.G.S.
> And i asked for those of us that didn't need to pay fees for our luggage what we needed to have? His answer was all we needed was our reservtions and our purchase date should be on it.


Thanks for the update...that's really good to know. I'm sure others will be pleased to have that info.


----------



## colinsdad

angelwolf67 said:


> Ok so i just got off the phone with a customer service rep at B.A.G.S.
> And i asked for those of us that didn't need to pay fees for our luggage what we needed to have? His answer was all we needed was our reservtions and our purchase date should be on it.



Thank you so much for looking up that info for us.  I too got my tickets before the additional charge was instituted and according to my reservation date, I'm allowed 2 bags at no charge.  Although since my kid now gets his own seat we'll each be taking 1 bag (now UAL is charging for a 1st bag!  )

ME is soooo important to me when I take my son to Disney because of the convenience and being able to hold onto him and not my luggage at the airport.  Traveling is hard enough, I don't need anymore hassles.


----------



## Teacher510

angelwolf67 said:


> Ok so i just got off the phone with a customer service rep at B.A.G.S.
> And i asked for those of us that didn't need to pay fees for our luggage what we needed to have? His answer was all we needed was our reservtions and our purchase date should be on it.



We booked our air separately for our August Land /Sea trip. We bought the tix last August, purchased the transfers and gave the flight info to DCL. Will they be aware of my purchase date or do I need to send/fax them proof? Could someone give me the B.A.G.S. number if I need to talk to someone?


----------



## angelwolf67

And the number is (407)284-1231   their hours are 7am-11pm. hope this helps


----------



## Teacher510

It does help very much!  Thank you!


----------



## minniemosa

We will rent a car when we arrive and will be our last days at POP, we can return tne car and not need a car in WDW resort, but can we use WDW transportatiob to retyrn to the airport only?


----------



## goofy4tink

Yes, you can. But you'll need to make your reservation for the return ride at least a day in advance. You should be able to do that at your resort front desk.


----------



## kaguilbeau

It's possible that my college age daughters would fly in a day or so after our arrival date on our reservation and leave a day before our departure date.

From what I understand, she would not be able to use DME to get to the resort.  Is this correct?

Thanks to each of you that have answered questions for everyone on this thread!


----------



## goofy4tink

kaguilbeau said:


> It's possible that my college age daughters would fly in a day or so after our arrival date on our reservation and leave a day before our departure date.
> 
> From what I understand, she would not be able to use DME to get to the resort.  Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks to each of you that have answered questions for everyone on this thread!


Nope, not true. As long as the girls are listed on your room reservation, they can ride the DME bus. My dd and dh have arrived the day after I did, and they had no problem at all riding the bus. I gave them their DME vouchers to hand over at checkin at MCO. Then, my dh left about 3 days before my dd and I did, and he had no problem other than forgetting his voucher..he had left it in his checked bag and checked the bag at the resort that morning!!

As long as the girls are listed on your room reservation, they can ride both ways. But... if for some reason they are not shown on the room reservation, then no, they can't ride the bus to the resort.


----------



## bluenosemickey

Another scenario:

My oldest is staying at a friends house in Orlando for the last night of our trip. The first 7 nights we are all staying on site and the last one, we are going to another on site resort without her. Can she still get ME with us on the day we depart? She would be a registered guest up until the day before we leave at POR.

What happens with this? I don't want to have to register her as a guest if she is not actually staying with us. We decided to try another resort just for the day b/c we are a family of 5 and usually can't get to stay at POFQ.


----------



## goofy4tink

bluenosemickey said:


> Another scenario:
> 
> My oldest is staying at a friends house in Orlando for the last night of our trip. The first 7 nights we are all staying on site and the last one, we are going to another on site resort without her. Can she still get ME with us on the day we depart? She would be a registered guest up until the day before we leave at POR.
> 
> What happens with this? I don't want to have to register her as a guest if she is not actually staying with us. We decided to try another resort just for the day b/c we are a family of 5 and usually can't get to stay at POFQ.


She really has to be on the room reservation in order to use DME, in either direction. I'm assuming that if your oldest is on the room reservation it would put you over the max per room....the only way to get around that is to book POR, in AB, where they have rooms that will accomodate all of you. Otherwise, I don't see how you would accomplish getting her on the bus.


----------



## bluenosemickey

Yeah, I thought so. We will have to switch back to POR for the last night. Just wanted a little change of scenery. Never even thought about the DME for returning! She will just be on the res but not staying the last night with us in the room.

edit: changed back, no problems, booked DME for everybody's trip back.


----------



## shovan

I have a question about luggage.  Is the weight limit 50 lbs  each piece of luggage? Does the NO EXCEPTIONS apply to medical equipment as well? 

We have flown SouthWest Airlines & used DME without any problems.  My DH uses a power wheelchair & that all went smoothly.   We are considering flying SW again, but have some portable medical equipment ( a shower chair & patient lift )  will DME refuse handling of these.  The patient lift weighs for 48 lbs, but on the dolly that carries it, the weight will be about 54 lbs.


I'm also confused about the "participating" Airlines.  As I mentioned we've flown SW and remember not having to handle our luggage from SW to DME.  Are we wrong about that>


----------



## clkelley

Going TO DisneyWorld, airline doesn't matter, and your checked medical equipment shouldn't be a problem either.

Going BACK to the airport, you will have to take your items on the bus to the airport (stowed underneath), and check them at the airport.


----------



## shovan

clkelley said:


> Going TO DisneyWorld, airline doesn't matter, and your checked medical equipment shouldn't be a problem either.
> 
> Going BACK to the airport, you will have to take your items on the bus to the airport (stowed underneath), and check them at the airport.



Thanks for the quick info!   Now I'll just have to call SW & see if there will be extra charges for the med equip..  It might be cheaper & easier to just ship it.  Thanks again!


----------



## clkelley

shovan said:


> Thanks for the quick info!   Now I'll just have to call SW & see if there will be extra charges for the med equip..  It might be cheaper & easier to just ship it.  Thanks again!



Medical equipment should be exempt whether checked or carried on.


----------



## Grace&Carolinesmom

OK--so I have read thru EVERY post and haven't found this scenario.

Assuming we have 2 room only reservations back-to-back, night 1 at POP and nights 2-8 at Poly: Can we take DME from airport(late night) to the POP with our carry-ons but have our checked luggage (with Poly yellow tags) delivered to the Poly? Or will this not work because all of the DME and luggage scans must be for same resort? TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

Grace&Carolinesmom said:


> OK--so I have read thru EVERY post and haven't found this scenario.
> 
> Assuming we have 2 room only reservations back-to-back, night 1 at POP and nights 2-8 at Poly: Can we take DME from airport(late night) to the POP with our carry-ons but have our checked luggage (with Poly yellow tags) delivered to the Poly? Or will this not work because all of the DME and luggage scans must be for same resort? TIA


Nope, the luggage has to go to the resort you are checking into....even if it's for just one night.
But, you can have POP deliver your bags to the Polynesian the next day. Just leave what you need for that night in your carryon bags. Leave the checked bags packed. Then, take them to luggage services as soon as possible the next morning. They will move your bags to your next resort. But, it isn't a quick process..it can be after 5 pm when you get the bags at the Polynesian.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Read the first page and tried to skim the rest - 

We just made reservations for August (6 weeks), is there a direct number to call to make ME reservations? 

Also, we are flying out of different airports (live in different parts of the US), will each guest receive the appropriate luggage tags and info?

Thanks much!


----------



## goofy4tink

There is a direct phone to DME....866-599-0951. But, they much prefer it if you call whomever you booked your room through. DME sometimes won't even talk to you until about 3 weeks prior to your departure for MCO.
So, give whomever you booked your resort stay with. They will take all your info and then hand it off to DME just before you leave.
As for who gets what...the person who is the primary person on the reservation (the one making the reservation) will get the DME info packet with yellow luggage tags for everyone listed on the reservation. It will be up to that person to get everyone else their luggage tags before departure. DME/WDW will not send out individual info packets.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Better call CRO right now ~ but may not have time to get the luggage tags across the US in time for the flights.

Thank you, Diane!


----------



## goofy4tink

You may have the time. DME will most likely send out the order for printing of your booklet/tags pretty quickly. Then when you get the tags, send them to wherever as quickly as you can afford. You have time yet.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Thanks Diane!  Will overnight the tags. Looking forward to trying ME.


----------



## Kanga1

Is USAirways still a participating airline at the Poly?  I know they were running a test phase, but wanted to know if they are still there.


----------



## octoberprincess

We are staying at Pop Century;  our flight out of Orlando is at 4:30 with Jetblue.  What time will the ME pick us up from the hotel to head off to the airport?  thanks in advance.


----------



## CleveRocks

octoberprincess said:


> We are staying at Pop Century;  our flight out of Orlando is at 4:30 with Jetblue.  What time will the ME pick us up from the hotel to head off to the airport?  thanks in advance.



ABout 3 hours in advance, +/- 15 minutes or so.

So expect your assigned time to be between 1:15 and 1:45 p.m.


----------



## octoberprincess

we are having breakfast the the grand floridian at 11:05am so that should give us plenty of time.  thanks =)


----------



## goofy4tink

octoberprincess said:


> we are having breakfast the the grand floridian at 11:05am so that should give us plenty of time.  thanks =)


Eric's timing is spot on. Just be careful you don't cut it too close. If your ADR is at 11:05, you can assume you'll be done eating by noonish, then it could take you a bit to get to MK to get the bus back to POP. Be sure to plan on it taking at least 45 mins, could be more.
You want to be able to be at the DME bus stop, bags in hand, at least 15-20 mins before the time you were given. That time is the time the bus is scheduled to pull out..you want to be there with time to spare. If you have to go to luggage services to retrieve carryon bags, it could take 20 mins..plan accordingly.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

Diane, you were right on! Our luggage Tags arrived Friday!!

Thanks


----------



## octoberprincess

do you think i should call and try to change the breakfast to an earlier time?


----------



## goofy4tink

octoberprincess said:


> do you think i should call and try to change the breakfast to an earlier time?


If it were me, yes, that's what I would do. I like to have the few hours before DME pickup time pretty clear...just in case. Besides, I hate having to watch my time....makes for a stressfull meal.


----------



## Minnie&Nana

octoberprincess said:


> do you think i should call and try to change the breakfast to an earlier time?


 
We would try to change it...like to have enough time so we are not watching the clock and no rushing.

This reminded me of a change I need to try to make for the same reason - thanks!


----------



## octoberprincess

I guess I will try to change it to 10am.  We will still be able to "sleep in" compared to every other day, lol.


----------



## Vjale

We are leaving in 11 days and just received our packet from AAA.  INside there was the booklet that lists all the travelers and their flight information.  My MIL is traveling seperately but staying in our room.  INside the booklet it  listed myself, my husband, my daughter and my mother in law as flying jetblue.  Then it listed my son (2yo) alone on southwest.  It is really my mil who is flying southwest alone.  The agent penned in the correct info over it in the booklet.  Does this sound okay or should I call DME and check everything?


----------



## goofy4tink

It really doesn't make much difference. It doesn't really matter how, or what airline, you arrive at MCO with. When you get to the DME checkin counter, they will ask about your return home transportation. It might be a good idea to clear up any mistakes at that point. That way everyone will know who is going where, at what time, and via what airline.


----------



## Vjale

Okay, great, thanks a lot.


----------



## krdindy

My husband's company booked our Disney resort reservation at the Poly for us as part of a rewards program.  When we inquired about getting Magical Express, the travel agent told us they "can't" book it.  I tried to call Disney myself to add it on (as I have done on previous trips), and was told that because my reservation was booked through a travel agent, they were the only ones who could add Magical Express.  Any suggestions for getting around this and getting Magical Express added onto my reservation?  The travel agent absolutely refuses to help us.  Am I stuck with getting a towncar?  If so, can I get the towncar for the trip to the resort, and arrange for Magical Express for my return once I'm at the resort?  Sorry for the long post.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!


----------



## clkelley

krdindy said:


> My husband's company booked our Disney resort reservation at the Poly for us as part of a rewards program.  When we inquired about getting Magical Express, the travel agent told us they "can't" book it.  I tried to call Disney myself to add it on (as I have done on previous trips), and was told that because my reservation was booked through a travel agent, they were the only ones who could add Magical Express.  Any suggestions for getting around this and getting Magical Express added onto my reservation?  The travel agent absolutely refuses to help us.  Am I stuck with getting a towncar?  If so, can I get the towncar for the trip to the resort, and arrange for Magical Express for my return once I'm at the resort?  Sorry for the long post.  Any suggestions would be appreciated!!!



Your travel agent is supposed to be able to book it.  If they refuse to help, wait until within 60 days of your trip, then call DME directly.  Quite honestly, I would just play dumb and pretend that you are calling to confirm everything is OK.  Then DME can "see" your reservation and add you to their system.

Yes, if you can't get DME booked for the arrival, you most definitely can book it for the return when you arrive at your resort.  You can also go down to the Mears desk on B side after grabbing your luggage, and book a Mears transfer.  It is likely they will transport you on a DME bus.  You just loose the luggage feature.


----------



## krdindy

Thanks for the tip!  I'll try to call DME myself.


----------



## goofy4tink

Okay, color me stupid, but why won't the TA help you? Can either of you (dh or you) call them (TA) and tell them that you have tried to add DME yourself but Disney told you to have the TA do it? That yes, you are entitled to it, but the TA has to add it.
Otherwise, you may have to wait and try to get DME to do it directly, closer to the trip.


----------



## krdindy

We've called them (TA) several times over the past month, and they keep telling us it's a service they don't offer.  We've told them all they have to do is call Disney and give them our flight numbers, but they say they can't provide that service.  We've also told them we can't add DME ourselves, but they don't seem to care.  Our trip is less than 6 weeks away, so hopefully DME can add it for us.  I hate to pay for a towncar, if we can ride DME for free.  Our kids like the bus trip/movie, and will really miss it if we can't book it.


----------



## goofy4tink

krdindy said:


> We've called them (TA) several times over the past month, and they keep telling us it's a service they don't offer.  We've told them all they have to do is call Disney and give them our flight numbers, but they say they can't provide that service.  We've also told them we can't add DME ourselves, but they don't seem to care.  Our trip is less than 6 weeks away, so hopefully DME can add it for us.  I hate to pay for a towncar, if we can ride DME for free.  Our kids like the bus trip/movie, and will really miss it if we can't book it.




Well, that just plain..oh, never mind..you get my drift. It's disheartening to hear of this type mentality. I love it...they don't provide that service. It's not as if you wanted 'them' to drive you to the resort. Hopefully, you'll get it worked out directly through DME. Let us know.


----------



## kimbo0569

I'm using the DME for the first time in September for our trip and really love the idea of not having to worry about our luggage until we arrive in our room. I just booked our airfare and the DME this past Friday and I'm waiting for our luggage tags.

We are arriving in Orlando on JetBlue at 10am (roundabout). Has anyone ever had a problem with not getting their luggage once they arrive at their resort? 
And about how much time should it take for our bags to get to our room, once we've arrived?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## goofy4tink

kimbo0569 said:


> I'm using the DME for the first time in September for our trip and really love the idea of not having to worry about our luggage until we arrive in our room. I just booked our airfare and the DME this past Friday and I'm waiting for our luggage tags.
> 
> We are arriving in Orlando on JetBlue at 10am (roundabout). Has anyone ever had a problem with not getting their luggage once they arrive at their resort?
> And about how much time should it take for our bags to get to our room, once we've arrived?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


When you get your DME info packet you will see that they tell you to expect your luggage in your resort room within up to three hours after checking in at the resort.
I always, as does DME, recommend that you pack a carryon bag with anything you may need for the start of your vacation. I always pack a change of clothes, swimsuit and sunscreen. As well as all my paperwork, passes..that type thing. Sometimes an airline can misdirect a piece of luggage. If that happens, you'll have something clean to wear and don't have to worry about being held up at the start of your trip.

If you arrive at MCO at 10:00, you should be at your resort by 11:00-11:15. Your bags 'should' get to the room by 2-3pm as long as the room is ready.


----------



## krdindy

goofy4tink said:


> Well, that just plain..oh, never mind..you get my drift. It's disheartening to hear of this type mentality. I love it...they don't provide that service. It's not as if you wanted 'them' to drive you to the resort. Hopefully, you'll get it worked out directly through DME. Let us know.



Thanks for understanding!  I'll let you know what I find out from DME!


----------



## Minnie&Nana

krdindy said:


> Thanks for understanding! I'll let you know what I find out from DME!


 
Do not even want to think they will not be willing to help in this case! You are a Disney guest and therefore entitled to use DME - it's not your fault the TA wil not take care of it..the TA clearly never books Disney and has no idea how unfair it is to you. Or the TA is a jerk 

Fingers crossed that it works out easily once you call DME - how about requesting to speak with a manager at the travel agency? Every TA has a manager..and if this is a corporate travel agency, the manager would not be happy to hear of this lack of customer service!

Do keep us posted, please? Sending lots of good wishes


----------



## kimbo0569

goofy4tink said:


> When you get your DME info packet you will see that they tell you to expect your luggage in your resort room within up to three hours after checking in at the resort.
> I always, as does DME, recommend that you pack a carryon bag with anything you may need for the start of your vacation. I always pack a change of clothes, swimsuit and sunscreen. As well as all my paperwork, passes..that type thing. Sometimes an airline can misdirect a piece of luggage. If that happens, you'll have something clean to wear and don't have to worry about being held up at the start of your trip.
> 
> If you arrive at MCO at 10:00, you should be at your resort by 11:00-11:15. Your bags 'should' get to the room by 2-3pm as long as the room is ready.



Thank you, Diane!


----------



## krdindy

Minnie&Nana said:


> Do not even want to think they will not be willing to help in this case! You are a Disney guest and therefore entitled to use DME - it's not your fault the TA wil not take care of it..the TA clearly never books Disney and has no idea how unfair it is to you. Or the TA is a jerk
> 
> Fingers crossed that it works out easily once you call DME - how about requesting to speak with a manager at the travel agency? Every TA has a manager..and if this is a corporate travel agency, the manager would not be happy to hear of this lack of customer service!
> 
> Do keep us posted, please? Sending lots of good wishes




Thanks for all of the good tips.  Unfortunately we are "not allowed" to speak directly with the travel agent.  We have to go through the rewards company that my husband's company has hired to run its rewards program.  We don't even know the name of the travel agency.  We booked a Disney trip 3 years ago through the same rewards company, but apparently with a different TA, because it was a piece of cake that year.  The company paid for our room/flights, and we had to fight this year to get the TA to allow us to pay out of pocket to add our tickets/dining plan to make it a package.  I think we got that straightened out last week, after a month of phone calls!

Anyway, update on DME!  I called DME directly (thanks for the suggestion).  The CM was very nice and gave me a Disney website to go to and make my DME reservation.  It was so easy (almost too easy, after what we've been through).  I was emailed a confirmation and everything!  Thanks so much for everyone's help!


----------



## jeankeri

krdindy-  Great news!! Enjoy your DME!!


----------



## goofy4tink

krdindy said:


> Thanks for all of the good tips.  Unfortunately we are "not allowed" to speak directly with the travel agent.  We have to go through the rewards company that my husband's company has hired to run its rewards program.  We don't even know the name of the travel agency.  We booked a Disney trip 3 years ago through the same rewards company, but apparently with a different TA, because it was a piece of cake that year.  The company paid for our room/flights, and we had to fight this year to get the TA to allow us to pay out of pocket to add our tickets/dining plan to make it a package.  I think we got that straightened out last week, after a month of phone calls!
> 
> Anyway, update on DME!  I called DME directly (thanks for the suggestion).  The CM was very nice and gave me a Disney website to go to and make my DME reservation.  It was so easy (almost too easy, after what we've been through).  I was emailed a confirmation and everything!  Thanks so much for everyone's help!


Most excellent news. Glad it all worked out for you. Have a great trip!!


----------



## Daisylover

Hi,

I'm wondering what hours the shuttle service is offered.  We will be arriving in Orlando about 10-10:30 PM.  Will there be a shuttle available for us at that hour?

Thanks for your help and peace of mind


----------



## goofy4tink

Daisylover said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering what hours the shuttle service is offered.  We will be arriving in Orlando about 10-10:30 PM.  Will there be a shuttle available for us at that hour?
> 
> Thanks for your help and peace of mind


DME is a 24/7 operation. There may be fewer buses running later in the evening, but as long as they know you are coming in, they will have means to transport you to your resort.
If you are going to let DME take care of your checked luggage, I would suggest that you pack a carryon with anything you will need for that arrival night. You won't get your bags until the next morning, unless you wish to be awakened in the middle of the night.
Even if you don't tag your checked bags, and choose to get them yourself at baggage claim, it's always a good idea to have that properly packed carryon...just in case the airlines misdirect some luggage.


----------



## CleveRocks

Daisylover said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering what hours the shuttle service is offered.  We will be arriving in Orlando about 10-10:30 PM.  Will there be a shuttle available for us at that hour?
> 
> Thanks for your help and peace of mind



We landed around 10:00 p.m. on a Saturday night.  Disney's Magical Express dropped us off at our resort 56 minutes later.  It was great.  There were only 12 of us on the bus.


----------



## SnowWhite33

I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in the 50+ pages, but search isn't working for me right now  

We do not have our flights booked yet and our trip is 48 days away   We are looking to get those booked in the next couple of weeks and know the flight numbers and times. Can I call and book DME without actually being booked with the airline?  And should we end up on different flights how difficult is it to get the information changed.

Also our flights will be on SW, so will we have to claim our own luggage when we arrive at MCO and then put it on the ME bus ourselves on the flight home?

Thanks!


----------



## clkelley

Yes, you can go ahead and book DME now and just add your flight numbers when you know them.

For SW, you CAN put the tags on your luggage and Disney will take care of them on the way TO Disney.  No problem. Participating airline only matters on the way home.

You have to take your bags to the airport under the bus on the way home.


----------



## goodferry

OK, help me set DH's mind at ease, this is our first time using ME, we usually get a towncar. Our SW airlines flight arrives at MCO at 9:10 am, how long (approx.) should it take to arrive at the Wilderness Lodge, assuming that we decide to use the luggage transfer option. 
Also, if we use the ME luggage transfer, go to our resort and check in and head out to a park, will we have to call for our luggage when we get back or will it automatically be sent to our room?


----------



## clkelley

You should be at your resort somewhere around 10:30 am.  Average time from deplaning to arriving at your resort has been 70 minutes.

Your luggage will be delivered to your room AUTOMATICALLY when it arrives at your resort from the baggage folks.


----------



## CdnDisneyNut

octoberprincess said:


> We are staying at Pop Century;  our flight out of Orlando is at 4:30 with Jetblue.  What time will the ME pick us up from the hotel to head off to the airport?  thanks in advance.




Also staying at Pop and flying with Jetblue.  Does Pop have a DME counter to check in your luggage for the return trip to the airport?

TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

CdnDisneyNut said:


> Also staying at Pop and flying with Jetblue.  Does Pop have a DME counter to check in your luggage for the return trip to the airport?
> 
> TIA


Yep. It's over by the luggage service area. It's over to the upper right of where you will be dropped off at by the DME bus. It is outside though.


----------



## jewjubean

ok...so i've booked a trip with my cousin, who lives in Arkansas, and I live in Louisiana.... well I was wondering how this is going to work out... Jodi DC's flight arrives in MCo around 4:30 PM and my flight arrives at 9:45 so i expect to be a AsMo around 11:15 or so from what i've read around here. How is this going to work, will they let me check in at DME even though they have already checked in....and when i get to the resort will they give me the information to the rooms...Thanks for all your help!


----------



## clkelley

jewjubean said:


> ok...so i've booked a trip with my cousin, who lives in Arkansas, and I live in Louisiana.... well I was wondering how this is going to work out... Jodi DC's flight arrives in MCo around 4:30 PM and my flight arrives at 9:45 so i expect to be a AsMo around 11:15 or so from what i've read around here. How is this going to work, will they let me check in at DME even though they have already checked in....and when i get to the resort will they give me the information to the rooms...Thanks for all your help!



No problem at all.  Whoever made the reservation will receive all of the DME materials.  That person should forward the tags and boarding pass to the other person.

You put your tags on your bags, your cousin puts tags on their bags and they will all arrive at the room.  You will each have your DME boarding pass and will board the bus no problem.

As far as getting to the room, hopefully your cousin will have checked in and the two of you can communicate by cell phone as to the room number before you get there, then you can just proceed directly to the room when you get to ASMO.

Also, since you are arriving so late, I would recommend having a carryon with what you need to go to bed and get up the next morning.  Value Resorts luggage services closes at 11pm, so it will be the next day before your luggage arrives to the room.


----------



## lachancegirl

My husband and I and our two boys are taking our first family vacation in a few days to Disney World. We have never flown before so I have a quick question. We are flying with Spirit Air, which is not a participating airline. But what is the process to get checked in on our return flight? Are we to check in at bell services to print off our boarding passes or the airport? Does that mean we are checked in? Sorry I am new! Also I heard we had to check in 3 hrs before our departure. But if we have to check in at the airport, how do we get to the airport within that 3 hours? What is the process starting with us getting a notice from our resort the day before what time we are to meet the DME?


----------



## goofy4tink

lachancegirl said:


> My husband and I and our two boys are taking our first family vacation in a few days to Disney World. We have never flown before so I have a quick question. We are flying with Spirit Air, which is not a participating airline. But what is the process to get checked in on our return flight? Are we to check in at bell services to print off our boarding passes or the airport? Does that mean we are checked in? Sorry I am new! Also I heard we had to check in 3 hrs before our departure. But if we have to check in at the airport, how do we get to the airport within that 3 hours? What is the process starting with us getting a notice from our resort the day before what time we are to meet the DME?



Welcome to the DIS boards!!
I'm assuming you have already reserved your ride with DME. This has to be done before reaching MCO, assuming you are riding the DME bus from the airport to your resort.
So....for your return flight, here is the deal....as you know, Spirit is not a participating airline. This means that you will take your bags, both carryon and checked, to the airport with you. The day before you are due to checkout of your resort, you will be left a notice, usually under your resort room door, telling you what time your DME pickup will be the next day. That time will be about 3 hrs before your flight departure time.
For instance...if your flight is due to take-off at 11:00am, your DME pickup time will be in the neighborhood of 8am. You should always plan on being at MCO about 2 hrs before your departure time, so the three hours gives you plenty of time to get to the airport and through security lines.

Now....if your flight isn't until later that day, let's say 7:00 pm, you can leave your bags with Bell Services, and head off and have some last day fun. Your pickup time would be about 4pm, so you would need to be back at your resort by 3pm in order to get your bags out of luggage storage, and then be at the bus stop in time for your bus.

You need to be at the bus stop about 15-20 mins before the time you were given in your  notice. The time you were given is the time the bus is scheduled to pull out. Too many people have gotten to the bus stop at their designated time only to find that the bus has left without them. And there may not be another bus scheduled for that resort for a few hours. The buses are scheduled based on the departure times of the guests. If there are no guests at your resort that need to be at the airport within 2-3 hrs. no bus will stop. So, don't plan on just 'catching the next bus'...there may not be a 'next bus' for 2 hrs!!

So....let's say you get picked up by DME at 9am, for a noon flight. You get to the bus stop by 8:40, all your bags ready to go. When the bus arrives, your bags will be stowed underneath the bus, you will hop onboard. When the bus gets to MCO, the driver will make two stops...Side A and Side B. He will tell you which airlines are located on which side. It's a good idea to know this beforehand so you have an idea which side you'll need to get off on.
When the driver announces your side, you will hop off the bus, the driver will take out the luggage and you take your bags up to the checkin area of MCO for your particular airline.

Hope this helps explain a bit. If you have any other questions, just ask!!


----------



## lachancegirl

goofy4tink said:


> Welcome to the DIS boards!!
> I'm assuming you have already reserved your ride with DME. This has to be done before reaching MCO, assuming you are riding the DME bus from the airport to your resort.
> So....for your return flight, here is the deal....as you know, Spirit is not a participating airline. This means that you will take your bags, both carryon and checked, to the airport with you. The day before you are due to checkout of your resort, you will be left a notice, usually under your resort room door, telling you what time your DME pickup will be the next day. That time will be about 3 hrs before your flight departure time.
> For instance...if your flight is due to take-off at 11:00am, your DME pickup time will be in the neighborhood of 8am. You should always plan on being at MCO about 2 hrs before your departure time, so the three hours gives you plenty of time to get to the airport and through security lines.
> 
> Now....if your flight isn't until later that day, let's say 7:00 pm, you can leave your bags with Bell Services, and head off and have some last day fun. Your pickup time would be about 4pm, so you would need to be back at your resort by 3pm in order to get your bags out of luggage storage, and then be at the bus stop in time for your bus.
> 
> You need to be at the bus stop about 15-20 mins before the time you were given in your  notice. The time you were given is the time the bus is scheduled to pull out. Too many people have gotten to the bus stop at their designated time only to find that the bus has left without them. And there may not be another bus scheduled for that resort for a few hours. The buses are scheduled based on the departure times of the guests. If there are no guests at your resort that need to be at the airport within 2-3 hrs. no bus will stop. So, don't plan on just 'catching the next bus'...there may not be a 'next bus' for 2 hrs!!
> 
> So....let's say you get picked up by DME at 9am, for a noon flight. You get to the bus stop by 8:40, all your bags ready to go. When the bus arrives, your bags will be stowed underneath the bus, you will hop onboard. When the bus gets to MCO, the driver will make two stops...Side A and Side B. He will tell you which airlines are located on which side. It's a good idea to know this beforehand so you have an idea which side you'll need to get off on.
> When the driver announces your side, you will hop off the bus, the driver will take out the luggage and you take your bags up to the checkin area of MCO for your particular airline.
> 
> Hope this helps explain a bit. If you have any other questions, just ask!!



Dianne,
Thank you so much for your help! We have reservations with DME. We received our yellow tags about 3 weeks ago. i think everything is clear now! Thank you


----------



## goofy4tink

No problem at all....have a great trip!


----------



## lissiesmum

> So....let's say you get picked up by DME at 9am, for a noon flight. You get to the bus stop by 8:40, all your bags ready to go. When the bus arrives, your bags will be stowed underneath the bus, you will hop onboard. When the bus gets to MCO, the driver will make two stops...Side A and Side B. He will tell you which airlines are located on which side. It's a good idea to know this beforehand so you have an idea which side you'll need to get off on.
> When the driver announces your side, you will hop off the bus, the driver will take out the luggage and you take your bags up to the checkin area of MCO for your particular airline.



Okay, I'm also flying on a non-par airline (southwest), and I'm a little concerned.  So the bus doesn't directly drop you at your airline?  How far would it be to walk to your checkin area?  I'll be traveling alone with my DD and this sounds a little scary...are there bellmen there waiting to help you when you get off the bus?


----------



## goofy4tink

lissiesmum said:


> Okay, I'm also flying on a non-par airline (southwest), and I'm a little concerned.  So the bus doesn't directly drop you at your airline?  How far would it be to walk to your checkin area?  I'll be traveling alone with my DD and this sounds a little scary...are there bellmen there waiting to help you when you get off the bus?


Unfortunatly, this is the one drawback with DME. The bus stops on the same level you are picked up on..level 1. You need to get up to your airline checkin area. You will be able to up the elevators though.


----------



## lissiesmum

goofy4tink said:


> Unfortunatly, this is the one drawback with DME. The bus stops on the same level you are picked up on..level 1. You need to get up to your airline checkin area. You will be able to up the elevators though.



okay, I just went from  to  .  So I'm going to be dropped off with my DD, two backpacks, one big bag and a stroller and no one to help me with my luggage?      Anyone have any suggestions on what I should do?


----------



## clkelley

There are supposed to be carts and luggage assistance folks on the 1st floor where DME buses come in.


----------



## lissiesmum

clkelley said:


> There are supposed to be carts and luggage assistance folks on the 1st floor where DME buses come in.



I hope so!  I am really starting to panic as to what I'm going to do when I get off the bus!


----------



## noname70

lissiesmum said:


> I hope so!  I am really starting to panic as to what I'm going to do when I get off the bus!



There will be baggage guys there pouncing-don't worry.  You can also rent your own cart from one of the dispensers.


----------



## lissiesmum

noname70 said:


> There will be baggage guys there pouncing-don't worry.  You can also rent your own cart from one of the dispensers.




 thank you.  can you hear my big sigh of relief?  What are the rules for tipping?


----------



## goofy4tink

Tipping guidelines suggest $1-2 per bag.
I apologize for forgetting to mention the available baggage help on the first level. I have flown SW home in the past and did have to lug my bags upstairs. I don't use any luggage assistence so tend to forget they are there.


----------



## lissiesmum

goofy4tink said:


> Tipping guidelines suggest $1-2 per bag.
> I apologize for forgetting to mention the available baggage help on the first level. I have flown SW home in the past and did have to lug my bags upstairs. I don't use any luggage assistence so tend to forget they are there.




no need to apologize!   If I wasn't traveling with just DD, I'd lug my own baggage too   I'm just relieved to know there will be some kind of assistance so I'm not left alone to handle it


----------



## YayDisney!

Can you use airline check-in and check your bags for the return trip to MCO without using ME?  I have seen the huge debate and I am in no way wanting to manipulate or abuse the system.  We always rent a car and keep our luggage with us, it would however be a relief not to lug the suitcases from the car rental return area to the airline terminals for check-in during our return. 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## goofy4tink

YayDisney! said:


> Can you use airline check-in and check your bags for the return trip to MCO without using ME?  I have seen the huge debate and I am in no way wanting to manipulate or abuse the system.  We always rent a car and keep our luggage with us, it would however be a relief not to lug the suitcases from the car rental return area to the airline terminals for check-in during our return.
> 
> Thanks for any info.


There is no debate on this one.....RAC (remote airline checkin) is not really part of DME. You can use the RAC system if you take the DME bus to the airport, or if you take a cab or a towncar. The only stipulation is that you are flying on a 'participating airline'. Those are...
Airtran, Alaska, American, Continental, Delta, Jetblue, Northwest, United, USAir. If you are flying home on one of those airlines, you can check your luggage right at the resort and then go about your last day. You have to have the luggage checkin done no less than three hours before flight time....so if you have an 8am flight, you won't be able to use it. The RAC counters open at 5am, then close about 1pmish.


----------



## cmesq61

Sorry if this has been answered:  We are flying Air Tran.  Due to our February payment, we have no fee for the second bag, so long as it is under 50 lbs and not over sized.  Does RAC and BAGs know this?  I am worried that RAC will refuse to check the second and tell me to go and pay for the bags though BAG.  Our air tickets do have the February purchase date on them if that helps?


----------



## georgemoe

Sorry to ask but any further news on SWA and RAC? When will they participate? Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

cmesq61 said:


> Sorry if this has been answered:  We are flying Air Tran.  Due to our February payment, we have no fee for the second bag, so long as it is under 50 lbs and not over sized.  Does RAC and BAGs know this?  I am worried that RAC will refuse to check the second and tell me to go and pay for the bags though BAG.  Our air tickets do have the February purchase date on them if that helps?


I don't know. You may want to stop off at their counter and ask them before you are ready to depart. That way, you can get a definative answer and know what to expect.



georgemoe said:


> Sorry to ask but any further news on SWA and RAC? When will they participate? Thanks!



Nope....nothing new going on. At least I haven't heard anything.


----------



## YayDisney!

goofy4tink said:


> There is no debate on this one.....RAC (remote airline checkin) is not really part of DME. You can use the RAC system if you take the DME bus to the airport, or if you take a cab or a towncar. The only stipulation is that you are flying on a 'participating airline'. Those are...
> Airtran, Alaska, American, Continental, Delta, Jetblue, Northwest, United, USAir. If you are flying home on one of those airlines, you can check your luggage right at the resort and then go about your last day. You have to have the luggage checkin done no less than three hours before flight time....so if you have an 8am flight, you won't be able to use it. The RAC counters open at 5am, then close about 1pmish.



Thanks so much for the good news goofy4tink!  We have a 10:30am return flight so as long I as get up very early I will check in with luggage at our resort.


----------



## Preds

Ive searched the last 10 pages or so of this thread but haven't found the answer to a couple of my questions.

1.  We arrive at MCO near midnight.  In light of that are we better off picking up our luggage and then heading to the DME area (so that we're not up till 3 or 4am waiting for it to be delivered to our room)?

2.  We depart MCO in the wee hours of the morning at 6:30am.  From what I've seen, we will be given a pickup time of 3:30am!  The question is the RAC hours are 5am-1pm with checkin-in no earlier than 12 hours, or later than 3 hours before our flight.  I'm guessing since we have a 6:30am flight we won't be able to use RAC?  I think we may end up pulling an all nighter on this one LOL, since EPCOT has EMH on Nov 28th (our last night).


----------



## CleveRocks

Preds said:


> Ive searched the last 10 pages or so of this thread but haven't found the answer to a couple of my questions.
> 
> 1.  We arrive at MCO near midnight.  In light of that are we better off picking up our luggage and then heading to the DME area (so that we're not up till 3 or 4am waiting for it to be delivered to our room)?


It all depends on your preferences.

My preference would be to get to my room and get to sleep ASAP.  So what I would do is let DME handle my luggage, request (at my resort) to have my DME bags held 'til morning, and use my smartly-packed carry-on to get me through the night.  This way, I avoid having to wait at baggage claim when I'd rather be on the bus heading towards my BED, but I also avoid a knock at the door at 4:00 a.m. 


Preds said:


> 2.  We depart MCO in the wee hours of the morning at 6:30am.  From what I've seen, we will be given a pickup time of 3:30am!  The question is the RAC hours are 5am-1pm with checkin-in no earlier than 12 hours, or later than 3 hours before our flight.  I'm guessing since we have a 6:30am flight we won't be able to use RAC?  I think we may end up pulling an all nighter on this one LOL, since EPCOT has EMH on Nov 28th (our last night).


You're correct ... due to your flight departure time, you are ineligible to use RAC this time around.


----------



## clkelley

I agree with Cleve, pack a carryon with what you need to go to bed and get up the next morning, then let DME handle your checked bags and let them deliver the next day after you've gone.

If you decide to claim your own bags, and don't have that carryon, what happens if they never made your flight??  Then you are having to file a claim at the airport while you are tired, and will be extremely delayed getting to bed.  If you put the yellow tags on and head straight for the bus Disney takes care of chasing down your bags for you while you are sleeping and off at the parks.


----------



## robinbutterfly

So what happens if our bag weighs more then 50 pounds? I am confused as to what happens.


----------



## CleveRocks

robinbutterfly said:


> So what happens if our bag weighs more then 50 pounds? I am confused as to what happens.



I don't know if this is a continuation from another post or not, so forgive me for my "overkill" with the answer ....

So let's say you leave home with a bag that weighs more than 50 pounds.  If your airline accepts it and flies it to Orlando, then DME will deliver it to your room for you.  It makes no difference whether or not your airline charged you extra for the weight ... the absolute rule is that if your airline flies it to MCO and if you have a DME tag on it, DME will deliver it to your room, no exceptions.

For the way home, it works differently.  Resort Airline Check-in (RAC) is the service in your resort's lobby that you can use to check-in for your flight and check your luggage through to your final destination.  *Unfortunately, RAC can't handle overweight bags.  If your bag weighs more than your airline's limit, RAC can't accept it.*  The RAC desk has no way to handle a payment from you on behalf of the airline.  You'd have no choice but to bring that bag to the airport with you and bring it to your airline.  If you are taking a DME bus back to the airport, the driver will be happy to stow the bag in the bus cargo hold, and you'll get it right back as soon as youget off the bus at the airport.

I hope this answers your question.


----------



## robinbutterfly

CleveRocks said:


> I don't know if this is a continuation from another post or not, so forgive me for my "overkill" with the answer ....
> 
> So let's say you leave home with a bag that weighs more than 50 pounds.  If your airline accepts it and flies it to Orlando, then DME will deliver it to your room for you.  It makes no difference whether or not your airline charged you extra for the weight ... the absolute rule is that if your airline flies it to MCO and if you have a DME tag on it, DME will deliver it to your room, no exceptions.
> 
> For the way home, it works differently.  Resort Airline Check-in (RAC) is the service in your resort's lobby that you can use to check-in for your flight and check your luggage through to your final destination.  *Unfortunately, RAC can't handle overweight bags.  If your bag weighs more than your airline's limit, RAC can't accept it.*  The RAC desk has no way to handle a payment from you on behalf of the airline.  You'd have no choice but to bring that bag to the airport with you and bring it to your airline.  If you are taking a DME bus back to the airport, the driver will be happy to stow the bag in the bus cargo hold, and you'll get it right back as soon as youget off the bus at the airport.
> 
> I hope this answers your question.


Thank you... it does answer it perfectly.  But I have one follow up question.  
So I am flying with Southwest, so I have to bring my bag with me to the airport anyway, right? 

THANKS!


----------



## CleveRocks

robinbutterfly said:


> Thank you... it does answer it perfectly.  But I have one follow up question.
> So I am flying with Southwest, so I have to bring my bag with me to the airport anyway, right?
> 
> THANKS!



Correct.  On the way from your resort back to the airport at the end of your trip, you have no choice but to take your bags with you, because Southwest is NOT a participating airline in the Resort Airline Check-in service.  So if your bag is overweight, your experience at the Orlando airport will be no different than at any other airport.

But, as I said in the earlier post, on your way from home to Disney World, DIsney's Magical Express will deliver your overweight bag to your resort at no extra charge from Disney itself.


----------



## noname70

I will be arriving via DME at POFQ late ( around 10:00pm).  We plan packing overnight stuff in our carry on bags and putting the little ones straight to bed.

1.  Do we have to notify the desk or bell services to not deliver our bags  until morning so they don't wake us at 1:00am?

2.  We plan on leaving for MK early so at what time can we have our bags delivered in the next morning?


----------



## goofy4tink

I would mention you want the bags held until the morning when you checkin. You can have the bags delivered whenever you want. You could always swing by luggage assistence, when checking in, and ask them how early they can get your bags to you. Just let them know what time you want the bags.


----------



## CleveRocks

noname70 said:


> I will be arriving via DME at POFQ late ( around 10:00pm).  We plan packing overnight stuff in our carry on bags and putting the little ones straight to bed.
> 
> 1.  Do we have to notify the desk or bell services to not deliver our bags  until morning so they don't wake us at 1:00am?
> 
> 2.  We plan on leaving for MK early so at what time can we have our bags delivered in the next morning?


I did exactly what you say you're going to do.  Landed at 10:00 p.m., went right to POFQ to put the 2 little ones to bed.  Called for the bags at 6:30 a.m. and Bell Services was at my dor 5 minutes later.

Only difference ... I FORGOT to ask to have the bags held 'til morning.  Checked in at 11 p.m. (56 minutes from exiting plane to being dropped off at POFQ).  The phone rang at 1:16 a.m. (I'll never forget what the clock looked like!). It was Bell Services asking if we wanted the bags now or later.  "Um, later please."  So the only glitch was MINE, not theirs.  But it all worked out great.


----------



## Jenwdwfan

So just to be sure I understand RAC - I have a flight at 8:30am, so I should be ok checking in my bag at 5am and ME will pick me up around 5:30am.  Is that correct?

Many thanks in advance for your answers!

Jen


----------



## goofy4tink

Jenwdwfan said:


> So just to be sure I understand RAC - I have a flight at 8:30am, so I should be ok checking in my bag at 5am and ME will pick me up around 5:30am.  Is that correct?
> 
> Many thanks in advance for your answers!
> 
> Jen


Yep, that's right...as long as you are flying out on a participating airline. Be right at the RAC counter at 5 am....you have to have completed the entire checkin process by that 3 hr mark. If you're first in line that shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jeanylaser

I still confused! My mom and I are going to disney next year for my birthday! We are flying Jet Blue! and It is the Animal Kingdom Lodge is in the list of the DME! It's Jet Blue is in the list of all of airlines?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

jeanylaser said:


> I still confused! My mom and I are going to disney next year for my birthday! We are flying Jet Blue! and It is the Contemporary Resort is in the list of the DME! It's Jet Blue is in the list of all of airlines?


Please read the first post of this thread.


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> I still confused! My mom and I are going to disney next year for my birthday! We are flying Jet Blue! and It is the Contemporary Resort is in the list of the DME! It's Jet Blue is in the list of all of airlines?



Okay.....it does not matter what airline you are arriving on, when you get to MCO. You tag your bags, at home, then when they are taken off the plane, the tagged bags are automatically taken to the appropriate resorts.
Now....for the return to MCO, at the end of your trip. 
The 'participating' airines are....Airtran, Alaska, American, Continental, Delta, Jetblue, Northwest, United (and Ted), US Air.  If you are staying at a Disney owned resort (not the Swan, Dolphin, or SoG), you will be able to  take DME back to the airport..just as you were able to take it to the resort. If you are flying on one of the above mentioned airlines (participating in RAC), you will be able to head to the RAC (remote airline checkin) counter the morning of your departure...you need to be done with the checkin process no less than 3 hours before flight departure. You will have your bags tagged, your boarding passes issued. Then, you can go about your last day, to return to the resort about 45 mins before the time of DME pickup. Then, onto the bus (with any carryon bags you may have) and off to the airport.
Hope this clears up the confusion. If not...PM me..I'll be glad to help explain it better.


----------



## Momof2Disneyboys

I just got off the phone with a very nice Disney CM who booked my package for January. But there was one thing she said to me that didn't make any sense. She said that Southwest will not let Disney pick up our bags at the airport anymore when we use ME . . .  

Has anyone heard that??? Has anyone recently used SW and had ME pick up their bags? I told her that they just did this in May for us and she said - oh I guess they stopped doing it since then because they don't do it.  

Please tell me this isn't true!

At first I thought she meant RAC, and I already knew that SW didn't participate in that. So I asked her again and she clearly said that we will have to retrieve our own luggage at MCO because SW does not allow ME to pick it up anymore. . .


----------



## CleveRocks

Don't worry ... that CM is just dead wrong.  

Disney's biggest failing is that our only way to contact Disney by phone is through the Disney Reservations Center, and DRC CMs are NOT trained in all aspects of Disney.  They are trained in resort reservations, theme park ticket sales, dining reservations, and anything else that can be sold.  They are NOT well-trained in other aspects of Walt Disney World.  You can't rely on them to give you info on specifics of a resort, or a park ride, or transportation.  Many of them just provide plain old BAD info.


----------



## goofy4tink

Eric is right.....CM's have been handing out that bad info forever!! Drives me nuts. Tag your bags, say goodbye to them at your home airport, and you won't have to worry about 'em. They'll get to your resort room about 3 hrs after you checkin and are able to get into that room.
It doesn't matter what airline you arrive into MCO on....everyone can use DME tags!!!


----------



## jeanylaser

I wanted to know is Jet Blue is participating to the Disney's Magical Express! Does The Disney's Magical Express goes to the Animal Kingdom Lodge. My Mom and I are flying to Orlando on January 2009?


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> I wanted to know is Jet Blue is participating to the Disney's Magical Express! Does The Disney's Magical Express goes to the Contemporary. My Mom and I are flying to Orlando on January 2009?


Yes, Jetblue is a participating airline. And yes, DME goes to the Contemporary..it goes to all Disney owned resorts.


----------



## jeanylaser

Can you tell me the Phone number for the DME! So my mom will call as soon as possible. Oh! one more thing! Where is the concourse of Jet Blue!


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> Can you tell me the Phone number for the DME! So my mom will call as soon as possible. Oh! one more thing! Where is the concourse of Jet Blue!



Jetblue arrives on Side A of MCO. You will leave the gate area and take the tram to the main terminal. You will then go across the terminal (not very long) and go to Side B..you will see it lit up in neon letters above you. Go down to level 1...ground transportation.
As far as making your reservation with DME, you really should call whomever you booked your room reservation with. They will be more than happy to book your DME ride for you.


----------



## Momof2Disneyboys

CleveRocks said:


> Don't worry ... that CM is just dead wrong.
> 
> Disney's biggest failing is that our only way to contact Disney by phone is through the Disney Reservations Center, and DRC CMs are NOT trained in all aspects of Disney.  They are trained in resort reservations, theme park ticket sales, dining reservations, and anything else that can be sold.  They are NOT well-trained in other aspects of Walt Disney World.  You can't rely on them to give you info on specifics of a resort, or a park ride, or transportation.  Many of them just provide plain old BAD info.





goofy4tink said:


> Eric is right.....CM's have been handing out that bad info forever!! Drives me nuts. Tag your bags, say goodbye to them at your home airport, and you won't have to worry about 'em. They'll get to your resort room about 3 hrs after you checkin and are able to get into that room.
> It doesn't matter what airline you arrive into MCO on....everyone can use DME tags!!!




Thanks. I hope you are right. I know we used ME in May with SW and everything was just fine. So I figured this is something brand new or the CM was misinformed or confused.


----------



## jeanylaser

goofy4tink said:


> Jetblue arrives on Side A of MCO. You will leave the gate area and take the tram to the main terminal. You will then go across the terminal (not very long) and go to Side B..you will see it lit up in neon letters above you. Go down to level 1...ground transportation.
> As far as making your reservation with DME, you really should call whomever you booked your room reservation with. They will be more than happy to book your DME ride for you.


 thanks for the info! But I need the phone number for DME! Can we call disney to make the reservations can we do that?


----------



## CleveRocks

jeanylaser said:


> thanks for the info! But I need the phone number for DME! Can we call disney to make the reservations can we do that?



DME only has access to resort reservations within the next 60 days.  If your arrival date is within 60 days from now, then call DME at 866-599-0951.  If your arrival date is beyond that time, call the Disney Reservations Center at 407-W-DISNEY ... they can make your DME reservation for you just fine.  Personally, I've never made my DME reservations directly through DME, I've only done it through DRC.


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> thanks for the info! But I need the phone number for DME! Can we call disney to make the reservations can we do that?



As I said before, your mom should call whomever she booked your room reservation with. They are best equipped to make your DME reservation.


----------



## jeanylaser

Does The Disney's Magical Express goes to the Animal Kingdom Lodge. My Mom and I are flying to Orlando on January 2009? The Disney's Magical Express is free!


----------



## CleveRocks

jeanylaser said:


> Does The Disney's Magical Express goes to the Animal Kingdom Lodge. My Mom and I are flying to Orlando on January 2009? The Disney's Magical Express is free!



As goofy4tink told you in post #801 (above), DME goes to *ALL* Walt Disney World owned-and-operated resorts.


----------



## jeanylaser

Thank you! for the info! and oh! DME is Free!


----------



## Camno's Mama

I have a question that may have been answered somewhere in these 50 some pages, but I think it's a pretty simple one! So, sorry if it's been dealt with already!

We are flying SW, and get in around lunch time. If we stop and eat at the food court in the airport, will that throw anything off? It is my understanding that we can do whatever and get on the bus...the bags are taken care of and there will be a bus waiting whenever.

Is that correct? I would so love to have them fed and happy during the bus line, on the ride, and during check-in!


----------



## CleveRocks

Camno's Mama said:


> I have a question that may have been answered somewhere in these 50 some pages, but I think it's a pretty simple one! So, sorry if it's been dealt with already!
> 
> We are flying SW, and get in around lunch time. If we stop and eat at the food court in the airport, will that throw anything off? It is my understanding that we can do whatever and get on the bus...the bags are taken care of and there will be a bus waiting whenever.
> 
> Is that correct? I would so love to have them fed and happy during the bus line, on the ride, and during check-in!



You are 100% correct.  When you land in Orlando, there is not a bus specifically waiting for YOU.  You just get to the DME counter whenever you darn well feel like it and they'll get you on the next bus to your resort.  No one will be delayed because of you.  No staffers will be worried about your well-being, etc.  

Go feed that family!!!


----------



## Camno's Mama

Thank you! We've never stayed onsite before, so it's a whole new world. It seems too good to be true...how easy everything is. I'm looking forward to it...only two months from today!


----------



## n2mm

We were in WDW 2 weeks ago and I picked up the BAGs/RAC info for checking bags that now have a fee.  It gave instructions on what needs to be done in order to pay the fee prior to checking your bags for your departure.  However, at the bottom it said that United is presently not charging for checked bags at this time.  (I'm assuming it was because they didn't have a system set up yet.)  Has anyone flown United recently and could response whether they are now able to pay or are United still now enforcing their fee.  I see on United website they now have a way to pay prior to getting to the airport.  I was trying to find out what we need to do for the return flight.


----------



## tiggerfan4me

I have also heard that starting next year Air Tran will be charging for checking bags from the hotel. Does anybody know anything about this. We are due to use AirTran 3/29-4/2. If there is a fee we will be willing to pay it just for the convenience as long as it isn't too much, we just need to find out what has to be done. thanks.


----------



## dudspizza

tiggerfan4me said:


> I have also heard that starting next year Air Tran will be charging for checking bags from the hotel. Does anybody know anything about this. We are due to use AirTran 3/29-4/2. If there is a fee we will be willing to pay it just for the convenience as long as it isn't too much, we just need to find out what has to be done. thanks.



Any ticket booked on or after Nov 12 will have baggage fees.  Go to www.airtran.com and click on baggage FAQ's.

Duds


----------



## angboys3

I have a question.  We will be using ME when we arrive, though we will get our own baggage, last time their baggage delivery was a disaster. 

 However, when we check out on our last day at WDW, we want a full day at the parks so we are going to be staying at a hotel on site at the airport that night.  Can ME drop us back off at airport without a departure time for that same day? We aren't flying out till the following day, we won't be checking luggage as we will want it with us most likely. 

Or do we need to arrange for a town car to drop us off directly at our airport hotel?  Which do you think would work out better.  Does anyone have a link to a good town car service?


----------



## clkelley

The easiest thing to do is to give the reservations folks a flight number that is scheduled about 3 hours before you wish to return to the airport.  It doesn't matter where it is going.  Then you will receive a pickup time and will load your luggage under the bus.  When you arrive at the airport, you can then proceed to the shuttle for your airport hotel.  Or just go upstairs if you are staying at the Hyatt.

We really would like to hear what your experiences were when you stated that "baggage delivery was a disaster"


----------



## Humphrey53209

We booked our Delta Air tix before Delta instituted their 1st bag charge. I know we don't have to pay that fee but how does RAC handle this? Are they aware that we don't have to pay the fee or must we too call BAGS? Thanks!

Regards,
Humphrey53209


----------



## goofy4tink

RAC can tell, when they print out your boarding passes, whether or not you need to pay any luggage fees. Be sure you know, for yourself, whether or not you need to pay any fees...if you do, you have to call BAGS directly, and pay  the fees, before being able to checkin in with RAC.


----------



## angboys3

_The easiest thing to do is to give the reservations folks a flight number that is scheduled about 3 hours before you wish to return to the airport. It doesn't matter where it is going. Then you will receive a pickup time and will load your luggage under the bus. When you arrive at the airport, you can then proceed to the shuttle for your airport hotel. Or just go upstairs if you are staying at the Hyatt.

We really would like to hear what your experiences were when you stated that "baggage delivery was a disaster"
___________________

First we didn't get bags till middle of the night, even though we didn't arrive that late in the afternoon and we were still missing one bag that they lost.  It took at least another day to get that bag.  Luckily it was a bag from one of my twins and he was able to wear this brother's clothes.  

We saw some people who just went and got their own bags and loaded it on the bus so we will definitely just do that next time.


----------



## clkelley

angboys3 said:


> _
> First we didn't get bags till middle of the night, even though we didn't arrive that late in the afternoon and we were still missing one bag that they lost.  It took at least another day to get that bag.  Luckily it was a bag from one of my twins and he was able to wear this brother's clothes.
> 
> We saw some people who just went and got their own bags and loaded it on the bus so we will definitely just do that next time._


_

I'm so sorry that happened.  If Disney misplaced the bags, then yes, that was a major horror story.

However, if it was the AIRLINE that misdirected the bags, then Disney was doing their job in taking care of it for you.  If you claim your own bags and the airline has misdirected them, then YOU waste precious vacation time at the airline claim office (with rather grumpy personnel), and precious vacation time on the phone continually checking with them to locate your bags and get them delivered to you.

If you use the Yellow tags and properly packed carryons (24 hours of stuff for each of you), then Disney does all the legwork for you and you can enjoy your vacation._


----------



## Uncle Remus

Yikes, there's a lot of replies in this thread.  

Simple question:

If I'm returnin' from MCO thru DME and American Airlines, can I make arrangements to pay the baggage fee at the resort baggage check-in for my departin' flight?  

I'm sure this has been answered in this thread, but the dang search function here is wacky at times.


----------



## goofy4tink

No, any checked bag fees have to be paid before you get to the RAC desk at the resort. They, RAC, are not setup to take any type of payments. You will be given a phone number to call in order to pay any checked bag fees in your DME departure notice that is provided the day before your departure.


----------



## Uncle Remus

goofy4tink said:


> No, any checked bag fees have to be paid before you get to the RAC desk at the resort. They, RAC, are not setup to take any type of payments. You will be given a phone number to call in order to pay any checked bag fees in your DME departure notice that is provided the day before your departure.



I love you Mods here at DIS, you folks are so knowledgable!!  
Thank you so much.   

btw, I just booked my first 2 reservations in my new DVC.


----------



## postesf

Good Day!

Does anyone have the phone number for the ME reservations?  I can't seem to find it.

I need to call and add us.  DH will be coming from RDU and can use the tags, but I am coming from Mexico... assuming that means I will have to pick up my luggage and bring it with me???

Thanks!


----------



## clkelley

postesf said:


> Good Day!
> 
> Does anyone have the phone number for the ME reservations?  I can't seem to find it.
> 
> I need to call and add us.  DH will be coming from RDU and can use the tags, but I am coming from Mexico... assuming that means I will have to pick up my luggage and bring it with me???
> 
> Thanks!



You CAN still use the tags even from Mexico, however, you WILL claim your luggage at customs, then go through customs, then you put your bags on another belt at customs and that is when DME luggage pickup takes over.  You won't have to claim them again at the main terminal.

On the trip back to the airport, if going to Mexico, you probably won't be able to use RAC.

Someone else will have to give you the phone #, can't find it right off.


----------



## goofy4tink

You should be calling whomever you booked your WDW resort stay through. They are the ones who make the DME reservation for you, not DME specifically.
Each person on the room reservation will get two luggage tags. I believe that after you clear customs, you can send your tagged bags on and DME will take them for you, without your having to lug them around. But, you may wish to take them yourself. 
But do call whomever you booked your resort stay with first, to make the DME reservation.


----------



## Caribbeanprincess

Just reading the first page I have a question, I'm a little afraid of losing my bags, can I really just pick them up at luggage claim and take them to the DME desk?


----------



## Chip 'n Dale Express

Caribbeanprincess said:


> Just reading the first page I have a question, I'm a little afraid of losing my bags, can I really just pick them up at luggage claim and take them to the DME desk?


Yes. Do not use the yellow tags, and they will appear on the carousel. You will then take them aboard the bus. Please remember that gratuities are not included for the bus driver or bell services when you go this route.


----------



## Jaymie

goofy4tink said:


> No, any checked bag fees have to be paid before you get to the RAC desk at the resort. They, RAC, are not setup to take any type of payments. You will be given a phone number to call in order to pay any checked bag fees in your DME departure notice that is provided the day before your departure.




Does anyone know the RAC/BAGS phone number that I'll need to call to pay for my baggage? I won't be using DME but I will be using RAC and don't want to have a problem.


----------



## sunstress

I just wanted to thank all of you for this thread -- there's so much great information on it!


----------



## goofy4tink

Jaymie said:


> Does anyone know the RAC/BAGS phone number that I'll need to call to pay for my baggage? I won't be using DME but I will be using RAC and don't want to have a problem.



I don't know the number. But, you should be able to get it from the DME/RAC counter at the resort. 
The really strange thing is this....I thought I would have to get a replacement voucher for my ride back to the resort. Now, I had never given it too much thought before this but now I've started thinking about it....when I asked at the RAC/DME counter what I needed to do in order to get a voucher issued (a replacement one), I was told to go out to the valet stand, in front of the resort, and have them print one up for me. This would lead me to believe that the two entities really are two entities, not the one as WDW would have us believe. Just an observation.


----------



## Kathi OD

Jaymie said:


> Does anyone know the RAC/BAGS phone number that I'll need to call to pay for my baggage? I won't be using DME but I will be using RAC and don't want to have a problem.



Kinda late, but I just saw the post.  407-284-1231


----------



## LindaBabe

moved to transportation board as seperate thread


----------



## jeanylaser

i'm confused that Southwest wasn't in the Participating Airline for DME!What is that! Please explain to me!


----------



## CleveRocks

jeanylaser said:


> i'm confused that Southwest wasn't in the Participating Airline for DME!What is that! Please explain to me!



It will be best if you go to the first page of this "sticky" thread and read the first post ... it FULLY explains the answer to your question.

Very briefly, "participating airline" only has to do with the way home.  On the way home, you will need to take your luggage to the airport with you (just like every other time you fly).  That's all it means.

But seriously, help yourself by going to the first page of this thread and read that first post ... it should answer all of your questions.


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> i'm confused that Southwest wasn't in the Participating Airline for DME!What is that! Please explain to me!


All guests, no matter what airline they arrive at MCO on, are entitled to ride the DME bus to their Disney owned resort. Shades of Green, the Swan and the Dolphin are not eligible resorts for DME..not owned by Disney.
Just tag your bags with those yellow DME luggage tags when you pack your bags at home. Check them at your home airport and say goodby to them. You will see them again in your resort room..could be three-five hours after resort checkin though.

Now....here's where 'participating' applies. When you are ready to go home, if you are flying home on a 'participating' airline, you are able to check your bags right at the resort, and get your boarding passes issued at the same time. You can use this service no matter how you are returning the MCO...you can ride the DME bus, you can take your rental car, or use a cab or a car service...doesn't matter.
Every guest is able to ride the DME bus back to the airport. When flying Southwest, you just take your checked bags to the bus with you. The bags are stowed underneath the bus, you get on and go to MCO. When you get to the airport, you get your bags, and then checkin the way you used to..same as at your home airport.

Again...'participating' airlines only applies to the RAC service (remote airline checkin)..it does not apply to DME. These are two different services...although Disney sort of puts them together which tends to confuse guests.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Elysiannn

Hi - just wondering. If I am flying out of Orlando Int. Airport at 8:23 a.m. - can I get the DME to Orlando 6 a.m? Thanks in advance. Ely


----------



## goofy4tink

Elysiannn said:


> Hi - just wondering. If I am flying out of Orlando Int. Airport at 8:23 a.m. - can I get the DME to Orlando 6 a.m? Thanks in advance. Ely


You do not get to tell them what time you want to leave. They will ask for your flight info. With a flight leaving at 8:23 a.m., you will most likely be given a pickup time of about 5:30ish. The RAC desk opens at 5 am so you will be able to check you bags and get boarding passes at that time, if you are flying out on a 'participating' airline.


----------



## Elysiannn

Opps, I am flying out with Spirit which isn't on the list so does that mean I need to get to the airport on my own? I also will hand carry my own luggage both ways. Ely


----------



## CleveRocks

Elysiannn said:


> Opps, I am flying out with Spirit which isn't on the list so does that mean I need to get to the airport on my own? I also will hand carry my own luggage both ways. Ely



It will be very very helpful for you if you read the first post in this thread.

EVERYONE on EVERY AIRLINE gets the following services through Disney's Magical Express:


free ROUND-TRIP motorcoach transportation between Orlando International Airport and your Disney resort (round-trip as in a ride from airport to hotel on your first day, and a ride from your hotel to the airport on your last day).

free ONE-WAY automatic luggage handling/delivery TO your hotel (you put special tags on your bags at home, you check your bags with your airline like usual, but at MCO you skip baggage claim because your bags will be automatically delivered to the inside of your room).

The ONLY thing that flying a participating airline does for people is that it gets them the baggage handling on the way home ... they get to use Resort Airline Check-in, which is like curbside check-in only it's in your hotel lobby rather than at the airport.

So, if you follow this, you'll see that if you fly Spirit, you get the bus ride in each direction, and you get the luggage delivery on your arrival day.


----------



## goofy4tink

Eric is totally correct here.
It is worth mentioning that DME and RAC are two different entities. One has nothing to do with the other. Disney tends to market them together though.
Every guest at a WDW owned resort is entitled to a ride to and from the airport. Makes no difference what airline they are using. Heck, I've taken DME back to MCO in order to pick up  my rental car (cheaper there than at WDW).

"Participating airlines" is important when you are discussing RAC...Remote airline checkin. Each airline has to make the choice as to whether or not it wants to 'participate' in the RAC program. I  believe it may cost the airlines a bit per passenger, but could be wrong. I will say that I try to book participating airlines simply because I like getting rid of my checked bags right at the resort...so, those airlines that 'participate' get more of my WDW business...so, the airlines made a good choice.

How you handle your luggage each way is up to you. You can have DMEtake care of it upon arrival or you can leave it untagged and grab it yourself from baggage claim. As for departure, the bags would go with you on the DME bus because Spirit isn't a 'participating' airline.


----------



## jeanylaser

Thanks for the info! I'm not confused anymore!


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> Thanks for the info! I'm not confused anymore!


Excellent...have a wonderful birthday trip!!


----------



## Cupcake88

We purchased our AirTran tickets prior to the baggage fee being imposed and therefore shouldn't have to pay it on the way back.  Do I need any documentation for this or will RAC know when we check in to leave?


----------



## goofy4tink

Your status as far as luggage fees should show when they go to do your boarding passes.


----------



## Cupcake88

Thanks Diane!


----------



## JohnsonsRUs

I have a quick question, sorry if this has been asked before.  If we are planning to do the RAC, does that mean our time to go back to the airport will be shorter?  For example, we are scheduled to be picked up 3 hours before our flight, but since we don't have to hassle with luggage, we really would only need 2 hours.

Thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

Nope. RAC has little, to nothing, to do with DME. DME picks you up abouy 3 hrs before your flight departure because they need that much time to get you to MCO at the recommended 2 hrs before flight time (as recommended by MCO). Sometimes, you will be on a bus that heads right for the airport, which will get you to the airport with 2 1/2 hrs to kill.
But, there are other times where the bus will make other stops along the way. Then, there could be traffic on the highway, or God forbid, an accident. Security can be longish. I have had wait times of about 15 mins usually, but have been in a line, once, that took me close to half an hour to get through. I have also seen hugely long lines at security as I was walking past...arriving at MCO.

When you checkin with RAC, you get your bags checked right there, and your boarding passes issued. So that will mean you have more time to spend checking out shops and restaurants at MCO. No need to go through baggage checkin first..just head right to security.


----------



## eandesmom

1.  Does anyone know, if our ticket is through delta but the first leg is via Alaska as their partner, if we will have to pay for those first bags?  Trying to determine how much to carry on.

and

2.  Our flight info does not show on the luggage tags that arrived (although clearly someone wrote it down when I called or they wouldn't have sent the ME tags in the first place).  Do I need to call and give it to them again and make sure they have it and will we need new replacement tags?

Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

I can't help with the baggage question...may be best to go to the specific airline site for that answer, but as far as your DME tags go..your tags won't have flight info on them. You may find the flight info inside the info packet. As long as the bar code is there, you should be good to go. DME doesn't really care about your arriving flight info. Your departing flight info is  much more important. If that is incorrect or  not evident, you can give them the correct info when you check in. In fact, they will most likely ask you about it at that time.


----------



## eandesmom

goofy4tink said:


> I can't help with the baggage question...may be best to go to the specific airline site for that answer, but as far as your DME tags go..your tags won't have flight info on them. You may find the flight info inside the info packet. As long as the bar code is there, you should be good to go. DME doesn't really care about your arriving flight info. Your departing flight info is  much more important. If that is incorrect or  not evident, you can give them the correct info when you check in. In fact, they will most likely ask you about it at that time.



Thanks!  no it's not in the documents but if they don't need it for the inbound, I won't worry about it.  thanks!


----------



## Disneyfan71

If you add airline tickets on your WDW reservation, do you get the special luggage tags ahead of time?  I've never done this before.


----------



## noname70

I'm arriving in Orlando a week before my Disney vacation and staying off property.  I'll be renting a car at MCO and returning it to MCO on the first day of my Disney stay at WL.  
This is the rule bend...can I tell DME that I am arriving on a flight (that I am not really on) the day I return the car-get on the DME Bus-and check in to the WL?

FLame on....


----------



## CleveRocks

Disneyfan71 said:


> If you add airline tickets on your WDW reservation, do you get the special luggage tags ahead of time?  I've never done this before.



Disney's Magical Express is related to your RESORT reservation.  It has nothing to do with how you bought your flights or through whom.

Contact whomever you booked your WDW reservation through ... if you booked through Disney, call 407-W-DISNEY, if you booked through a travel agent then call your travel agent.

Tell them you want to make a reservation for Disney's Magical Express.  DME is free (it's part of your DIsney room reservation), but it's not automatic; you must opt in, you must tell them you want it.  

They will ask your flight information, so they'll know about when you're arriving and when you'll be going back home.

Once you tell them, that's all you need to do for a while.  About a month or so before your trip, you will receive a mailing from DME.  It will be a booklet of instructions and vouchers, as well as the special DME luggage tags ... these tags are paper, bright yellow sticky paper that is pre-printed with your pertinent travel information (name, resort name, reservation number, etc.).

At home, you'll put one of those tags on each suitcase that you will check with your airline (each suitcase that you will hand over to the airline ... you won't need to tag your carry-on bags).

On your departure day, check your bags with your airline like normal.  Your airline at your home airport has no idea what Disney's Magical Express is, and they don't need to.  Your bags don't get treated in any special way until they are unloaded in Orlando.  From there, bags with those bright yellow DME tags are separated from the rest of the bags, and are taken to Disney's luggage sorting facility on the grounds of the airport.  They are sorted and then delivered by truck to your resort, and your bags should be inside your room within about 3 hours of when you check-in at your resort, and the bags will be put inside your room whether you're in there or not.


The neat thing is that, after you land, you skip baggage claim.  You go right to the DME counter at the airport (the DME instruction booklet has directions).  You are directed to a bus.

Great system.  FREE works for me, too.


----------



## CleveRocks

noname70 said:


> I'm arriving in Orlando a week before my Disney vacation and staying off property.  I'll be renting a car at MCO and returning it to MCO on the first day of my Disney stay at WL.
> This is the rule bend...can I tell DME that I am arriving on a flight (that I am not really on) the day I return the car-get on the DME Bus-and check in to the WL?
> 
> FLame on....


The cool thing is that you're NOT bending any rules!  

There is absolutely no rule that says you must fly into Orlando on your check-in day.  The rules are that you must be named on a WDW room reservation, your ride from MCO to your resort must be on or after your check-in day, and your ride from your resort to MCO must be on or before yoru check-in day. That's all!

You can do as you say.  Or if you prefer, you can wait 'til you're less than 60 days before your trip and call DME directly ... they'll understand your situation and you won't need to tell them bogus flight information.  But if you call the main Disney number, the people there won't understand the system fully, and you'd need to supply them bogus flight info.

No matter which way you do it, you are FULLY entitled to that DME ride from the airport to your resort on your WDW check-in day, no matter how you got yourself to the airport.

No one will flame you about this, at least no one who hangs around the Transportation board, because we know there's nothng flammable in your post.


----------



## goofy4tink

noname70 said:


> I'm arriving in Orlando a week before my Disney vacation and staying off property.  I'll be renting a car at MCO and returning it to MCO on the first day of my Disney stay at WL.
> This is the rule bend...can I tell DME that I am arriving on a flight (that I am not really on) the day I return the car-get on the DME Bus-and check in to the WL?
> 
> FLame on....


Not a problem at all. Many people do something similar. If they arrive the day before and don't want to spend the night at WDW, they get a cheap room at the airport (or closeby), then give DME the flight times of an arriving flight that matches when they will be needing a ride to their resort.
Not bending any rules at all.  The thing I would do? I would drive to WL, get checked in, get rid of the bags, then return the car to MCO, and take DME back to the resort.


----------



## noname70

Thanks to you both


----------



## jeanylaser

thanks for the info!


----------



## diskids2

How long do you wait for your Magical Express Bus to leave and take you to the resort?


----------



## goofy4tink

A typical breakdown....
1. 10-15 mins from plane to DME..if you don't stop for food
2. 10 mins in line at the DME counter (I've been in line for 30 secs and as long as 18 mins)
3. up to 20 min wait in bus line....or you could get right on a bus..average time about 10 min.
4. up to 20 mins on the bus, waiting to leave

I have gotten to the DME counter, waited 5 mins in line, then been directed to the appropriate resort bus line, and just walked down the que and onto a bus. Waited about 5 mins on the bus, then it left. Obviously, I was one of the last to board the bus.

Once the bus leaves, it is about 30 mins to WDW...you can add another 20 mins to that if you are the last stop. So conceivably, you could take as little as 50 mins to get to the resort after deplaning, or as long as 90 mins if nothing works in your favour.....65-70 min is the average time from plane to resort.


----------



## diskids2

Does it make sense to have someone wait and get the luggage while someone else waits at the DME counter.  Does it also make sense to have someone wait on the bus line as well....we have three adults in our party.


----------



## cmesq61

diskids2 said:


> Does it make sense to have someone wait and get the luggage while someone else waits at the DME counter.  Does it also make sense to have someone wait on the bus line as well....we have three adults in our party.



You don't have to touch your bags.  DME does it all--that's why it's magical!  Just go get in line at DME.  If you have little ones, you may want to hit the potty before DME.


----------



## goofy4tink

diskids2 said:


> Does it make sense to have someone wait and get the luggage while someone else waits at the DME counter.  Does it also make sense to have someone wait on the bus line as well....we have three adults in our party.



I'm going to assume that you are tagging your bags with the DME yellow tags. If that's so, you won't see your luggage until you get to your resort.
But, you may be thinking of lugging your checked bags (no yellow tags used) to the DME bus with you. If so.....
The arrival area of the airport is on level 3, baggage claim is on level 2, with DME on level 1, with the rest of ground transportation. So, someone would have to stay on level 2, wait for the bags, then lug them, all by themselves, down a level to level 1, and meet up with the rest of the party.
Only one person is needed to wait in the DME checkin  line. The rest of the group can wait in the lounge area. When the checkin process is done, everyone then goes to the appropriate bus line, where the CM may want to see your voucher as you get in line.  
Believe me, you are not going to be popular if you try to send some people to wait in the bus line, while others get the luggage and one person checks you all in...wait until you see the dirty looks you get as you, or the person with all the luggage, tries moving up the line saying...'Excuse me, trying to get to my party.' Not a great move...at least in my opinion.

Let DME take care of your luggage, have one person get in line for checkin, then all of you head to the bus line. You aren't going to make up any time by trying to split the group up. Besides...what are you going to do if those in the bus line are able to board the bus, but the luggage person isn't there yet?? Or, the person with the vouchers?? Just do things the way they are supposed to be done.  It's only 70 mins.


----------



## CleveRocks

diskids2 said:


> Does it make sense to have someone wait and get the luggage while someone else waits at the DME counter.  Does it also make sense to have someone wait on the bus line as well....we have three adults in our party.


I'm assuming from your question that you are choosing to NOT take advantage of the DME luggage handling.

No, I don't think it would make sense to do it that way.  It's possible it could cause a headache for you and for others.

The wait at the DME counter might be negligible.  So might the wait to get on the bus.  You wouldn't be able to get on the bus while the other person in your party is at baggage claim, because they will need their bus voucher stamped at the counter.

Even if they COULD get on the bus while you're waiting on the bus, what if the bus leaves and your party-member still isn't there yet?  You'd attempt to hold up the bus to wait for that person.  There will be one of two results: you will be asked to leave the bus if you want to travel on the same bus as that person; or you will have a lot of angry and frustrated people on the bus because your party's actions are holding up the bus.  

Buses are supposed to leave a certain amount of time after the first guest boards the bus.  The bus is not held for specific individuals or parties (in other words, you are not assigned to a specific bus ... buses run all day).

I hope this info helps you understand the process, as you decide what will work best for you guys.

As for my opinion, I echo what others have said ... let DME handle your bags for you.  Pack your carry-ons with your immediate needs (which is always good advice no matter where you fly, just in case the AIRLINE delays your bags).


----------



## diskids2

Ok.  Let me take a breath.

First....It could be the way I worded my question...but I would NEVER even attempt to make the bus wait for me or my party.  Please see this from my orignial frame of reference.  I have never used DME before.  I only used Mears many years ago and we waited (both trips) about 30 minutes for our bus to even come.  We are arriving at 5 pm at night and I only wanted to see if I could cut down on "wait times".  My original thought was that the person on the bus line would in no way even get on a bus....let alone have it wait....before anyone else got there.

Now that I got that out of the way......

Thank you for the information regarding the process/procedure.  We are not letting DME  handle our luggage because of our late arrival and I don't want to wait until close to 11 pm (or potentially wait) to get our bags and unpack.  One reason we are flying the day before we tour the parks is that we want to get settled in.  It looks like I can have one person wait on the DME line and the other three get the luggage and then everyone meet up at the bus area.  If the DME counter line is very short, then it won't hold any other guests up and if it is long...we saved some time.

Thank you again for your help in explaining how it all works to me....I LOVE THESE BOARDS!


----------



## goofy4tink

diskids2 said:


> Ok.  Let me take a breath.
> 
> First....It could be the way I worded my question...but I would NEVER even attempt to make the bus wait for me or my party.  Please see this from my orignial frame of reference.  I have never used DME before.  I only used Mears many years ago and we waited (both trips) about 30 minutes for our bus to even come.  We are arriving at 5 pm at night and I only wanted to see if I could cut down on "wait times".  My original thought was that the person on the bus line would in no way even get on a bus....let alone have it wait....before anyone else got there.
> 
> Now that I got that out of the way......
> 
> Thank you for the information regarding the process/procedure.  We are not letting DME  handle our luggage because of our late arrival and I don't want to wait until close to 11 pm (or potentially wait) to get our bags and unpack.  One reason we are flying the day before we tour the parks is that we want to get settled in.  It looks like I can have one person wait on the DME line and the other three get the luggage and then everyone meet up at the bus area.  If the DME counter line is very short, then it won't hold any other guests up and if it is long...we saved some time.
> 
> Thank you again for your help in explaining how it all works to me....I LOVE THESE BOARDS!



There you go....sounds like a good plan. When you are heading to the DME checkin area (level 1) you will go right by the baggage claim area (level 2). Leave some party members there to grab the bags when they come out. Another adult can head directly to DME and get checked in. As I said, there is a seating/lounge area, across from the DME checkin counter. If the checkin adult is still in line, those arriving with the bags can just sit down and wait. Or, the checkin person can wait for the luggage group to arrive. Then, everyone can head over to the bus lines..which are about 20' away from where you have all been sitting.


----------



## CleveRocks

diskids2 said:


> Ok.  Let me take a breath.
> 
> First....It could be the way I worded my question...but I would NEVER even attempt to make the bus wait for me or my party.  Please see this from my orignial frame of reference.


I never implied that you would attempt to make the bus wait for your party.  i was just explaining the process with an example so you could learn how the process works.  Nothing more!


----------



## Disneyfan71

Even if we fly Southwest can we use the DME?  Will we get luggage tags?   Reason why I ask is b/c with Airtran it's amost $800 for us and $500 for Southwest--we're going the week before Easter and typically airfares are higher b/c there's more of a demand.  I used to work for the airline Anyways, just wondering if Southwest is a participating airline. .  Thanksl.


----------



## Disneyfan71

Even if we fly Southwest can we use the DME?  Will we get luggage tags?   Reason why I ask is b/c with Airtran it's amost $800 for us and $500 for Southwest--we're going the week before Easter and typically airfares are higher b/c there's more of a demand.  I used to work for the airline Anyways, just wondering if Southwest is a participating airline. .  Thanksl.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Disneyfan71 said:


> Even if we fly Southwest can we use the DME?  Will we get luggage tags?   Reason why I ask is b/c with Airtran it's amost $800 for us and $500 for Southwest--we're going the week before Easter and typically airfares are higher b/c there's more of a demand.  I used to work for the airline Anyways, just wondering if Southwest is a participating airline. .  Thanksl.


Please reread post #1 in this sticky thread.

The short answer is that there is no such thing as a participating airlines list for Magical Express -- so you can use inbound Magical Express transportation and luggage transfers with *any airline*, including Southwest. And you can use outbound Magical Express transportation with *any airline*, including Southwest.

The participating airlines list only applies to the Resort Airline Check-in (RAC) remote skycap service at your Disney resort.

Southwest does not participate in RAC, so, on the way back to the airport, your bags go in the luggage hold of the motorcoach, and you check your bags at the airport.


----------



## twojo21

does anyone know the phone number or better yet the website to book magic express? thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

You need to contact whomever you booked your WDW reservation with. If you did this through Disney, give them a call and they will get you added. If a TA did it for you, then they need to make the reservation.
There is no website to make a reservation on. The only website that allows that is the DVC site. Or, there is sometimes a website that deals only with corporate groups.


----------



## Dopey Sharon

Here is the website to book online https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/wdw/reservations/dme/index?CMP=BAC-DMEVanity

I just booked it last week using this site. Got my email confirmation later that day.

I used aaa, online, to book my room, but booked Magical Express on this site. I left the "hotel reservation" box empty.


----------



## nandc619

I know the first post says anyone on any airline may receive their boarding passes at the Lobby Concierge desk.  It also says bags can be checked up to 12 hours in advance, but I know Southwest is not a participating airline, so no baggage check there.  My question is how early can we get our boarding passes? Southwest allows you to check in online 24 hours in advance, but I didn't know if the 12 hour restriction would apply to the boarding passes as well as the bags.
Thanks!!


----------



## nandc619

I knew I had two questions! This one's a little different... I read in one post on here that they weighed your baggage prior to you checking it at your lobby concierge.  Would they weigh your bag for you, even if you weren't checking it at the resort?  Those "over 50 lbs" fees really add up, and I'm horrible at guessing! Just a thought...


----------



## CleveRocks

nandc619,

I'm afraid you're mixing-and-matching a few different things.

You can check-in and get your Southwest boarding passes 24 hours in advance at your resort's Lobby Concierge desk, or at Guest Services at any of the parks and at Downtown Disney.

The 12-hour rule has to do ONLY with Resort Airline Check-in, which is the service that's available only to guests flying on "participating airlines."  So that has nothing to do with you.

I've never heard of Lobby Concierge weighing bags.  That gets done by Resort Airline Check-in, but I'm very sure that's only for people actually using RAC ... it isn't available for just anyone to use for their own informational purposes ... they use that scale as part of the Resort Airline Check-in process, exactly as would be done at an airport ticket counter.

I mean, if the RAC desk is totaly empty (it's open daily from 5:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m.), I guess it couldn't hurt to ask the guy to weigh your bags just for giggles.  But please keep in mind that if he does this for you, a tip would be proper ... the staff at the RAC desk are not Disney employees, and you should tip them just like you would tip a skycap at an airport curbside check-in podium.

I hope this clears up the process for you.

ENJOY YOUR TRIP!


----------



## nandc619

Thanks for the info! I actually found a cool little gadget online that you just hook onto your bag and it will weigh it for you... so I'll probably try that route! (I just hate having to move stuff between bags at the airport when you find out one is over 50lbs!)
But again, thank you! I'm glad to know we can check in for our flight 24 hours in advance! Now it's just waiting for March to get here...


----------



## George69

nandc619 said:


> Thanks for the info! I actually found a cool little gadget online that you just hook onto your bag and it will weigh it for you... so I'll probably try that route! (I just hate having to move stuff between bags at the airport when you find out one is over 50lbs!)
> But again, thank you! I'm glad to know we can check in for our flight 24 hours in advance! Now it's just waiting for March to get here...



What gadget? Can I have the site and price? Thanks,


----------



## goofy4tink

I have seem a portable baggage weight scale in most of the larger stores...Target, Kohls, etc. They aren't very expensive and are pretty small, so you can just tuck them into the bag after weighing.


----------



## nandc619

I found several on Ebay and Amazon.  I just did a search for "portable luggage scale" or "digital luggage scale."  They seem to mostly be around $15-$20, and they fit in the palm of your hand.  I think that's definitely worth it for me- I always cram as much as possible in my bags and never learn....


----------



## Beauties n the Beast

Ok, so I've read the first post fully as well as a few of the other pages of posts....but I still have a question (or actually, want to clarify something).  If I fly in on Southwest, DME is OK for me to use since I'm staying at a Disney resort - I would just have to grab my own bags and bring them to the bus?  Also on the departure flight, IF I fly out using Southwest I would not be eligible for RAC so therefore would need to take my bags with me upon checkout and bring them to the bus whenever I am leaving?  In that case, I'd say a last minute day at the park is out of the question!  So I'm thinking to fly out using AirTran, to be able to use RAC!
Anyway, those would be my two questions....thanks (and I hope I am not repeating another already asked!!)


----------



## CleveRocks

Beauties n the Beast said:


> If I fly in on Southwest, DME is OK for me to use since I'm staying at a Disney resort - I would just have to grab my own bags and bring them to the bus?


No.

Everyone on every airline gets the automatic luggage handling on your arrival day.


Beauties n the Beast said:


> Also on the departure flight, IF I fly out using Southwest I would not be eligible for RAC so therefore would need to take my bags with me upon checkout and bring them to the bus whenever I am leaving?


Yes.

THIS is the only difference airline makes ... it only matters for the day you leave, NOT the day you arrive.

Arrival day is identical for everyone on every airline.


----------



## Beauties n the Beast

Great, thank you so much!!


----------



## dsquarednz

nandc619 said:


> I found several on Ebay and Amazon.  I just did a search for "portable luggage scale" or "digital luggage scale."  They seem to mostly be around $15-$20, and they fit in the palm of your hand.  I think that's definitely worth it for me- I always cram as much as possible in my bags and never learn....



We went one step further and bought bags that weigh themselves!  The main airline of the country we live in (New Zealand) is quite specific about baggage weight, as we learned when we moved here.  

The brand is Ricardo, but I'm not sure if they still make the self-weighing bags.


----------



## disney4us2002

CleveRocks said:


> No.
> 
> Everyone on every airline gets the automatic luggage handling on your arrival day.
> 
> Yes.
> 
> THIS is the only difference airline makes ... it only matters for the day you leave, NOT the day you arrive.
> 
> Arrival day is identical for everyone on every airline.



Wait, are you saying there is no way to check out and store the luggage somewhere if your flight is later in the day?  We're flying SW and we don't leave until 6:45pm so we had planned to do some things in Disney that final day.  We certainly cannot carry around all our luggage.


----------



## clkelley

disney4us2002 said:


> Wait, are you saying there is no way to check out and store the luggage somewhere if your flight is later in the day?  We're flying SW and we don't leave until 6:45pm so we had planned to do some things in Disney that final day.  We certainly cannot carry around all our luggage.



You can store the luggage with bell services at your resort.  With a 6:45 pm flight, your DME bus departure will be anywhere from 3:30 - 4pm.  You need to arrive at Bell Services about 30 - 40 minutes before your bus departure time and can retrieve your luggage then and proceed to the DME bus area.  You then check your luggage with SW when you arrive at the airport.


----------



## pbthompson

Okay, I have been reading and reading posts.  I haven't seen this exact answer, so if it has been answered already please forgive me.

We are flying in on 8/16 on Southwest.  So all we would have to do is go to the DME and jump on the bus.  On the way back, we would have to bring our own bags from the bus to the baggage check in, correct?

I have been thinking about possibly flying in on 8/15 (problem is I can't stay at Disney because our free dining plan starts on 8/16), if we stay off site for the night and get our own bags then hit Universal or something on the 15th could we go back to the airport on the 16th and catch the DME to Disney?  Can anyone recommend a hotel near the airport and Universal?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## goofy4tink

pbthompson said:


> Okay, I have been reading and reading posts.  I haven't seen this exact answer, so if it has been answered already please forgive me.
> 
> We are flying in on 8/16 on Southwest.  So all we would have to do is go to the DME and jump on the bus.  On the way back, we would have to bring our own bags from the bus to the baggage check in, correct?
> 
> I have been thinking about possibly flying in on 8/15 (problem is I can't stay at Disney because our free dining plan starts on 8/16), if we stay off site for the night and get our own bags then hit Universal or something on the 15th could we go back to the airport on the 16th and catch the DME to Disney?  Can anyone recommend a hotel near the airport and Universal?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Where are you staying at WDW? I would be very tempted to just stay that first night at Disney, in one of the value resorts. You can get a ride, via Mears, over to Universal or hire a car service to take you for about $70.
If you decide you really want to stay closer to Universal, I would check over on the Universal boards..they have some good ideas of the hotels that are close to Universal.
http://www.disboards.com/announcement.php?f=75&a=243
This link may have some hotels that interest you. But remember, you have to get from the airport to that hotel, then from that hotel to either MCO (to take DME to your resort) or directly to your resort. 
If it were me, I think I would head right to WDW, stay there for that night and hire a towncar to get me to Universal and back.


----------



## pbthompson

We are staying at the Pop.  Our travel agent said that if we go in on th 15th we will lose the free dining and I don't want to do that.  My kids have never been to Universal so I thought they may like that.  But the hassle free DME is tempting...


----------



## goofy4tink

pbthompson said:


> We are staying at the Pop.  Our travel agent said that if we go in on th 15th we will lose the free dining and I don't want to do that.  My kids have never been to Universal so I thought they may like that.  But the hassle free DME is tempting...


I know that many people stay at a resort for a night before their package starts and it doesn't impact the package. You should be able to book just that one night. OF course, it will mean making a move the next day. But, you're going to move anyway. But, you won't be in the same room, hence the move. I just think it makes more sense to do it that way. Then, you can take DME on your arrival day, the 15th, head to Universal if you wish via Mears, then the next day move your bags to your new room.


----------



## clkelley

goofy4tink said:


> I know that many people stay at a resort for a night before their package starts and it doesn't impact the package. You should be able to book just that one night. OF course, it will mean making a move the next day. But, you're going to move anyway. But, you won't be in the same room, hence the move. I just think it makes more sense to do it that way. Then, you can take DME on your arrival day, the 15th, head to Universal if you wish via Mears, then the next day move your bags to your new room.



As said before, make a 1-night reservation at POP on the 15th totally separate.  You might not even have to change rooms.


----------



## WizardLarz

Please bare with me.  Southwest is not a participate in RAC, I know this!  But, If you call BAGS and pay for your luggage fees then you don't have to drag you bags to the bus and to check-in ,Correct?  OK then. if this is the case, what do I do about the fact that Sothwest does not have a baggage fee for the first two bags.  Does BAGS send over Information or tags to RAC so that my bags can be gotten by ME the day of my flight so I  don't worry about them.  It is a little confusing.  
  The reason I ask is Southwest and America Airlines are the two airlines that offer nonstop flights from St. Louis,MO to MCO, AA has just one flight but SW has four.  The AA flight home is 9:30am wich means doing luggage the evening before bedand getting up at 5:00 am to make sure I get the 6:30 bus to MCO. If I fly SW I can choose a later flight ,like 4:30pm and not worry about missing the bus, because I overslept.
  So If any one can Help striaghten out my confusion, Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

WizardLarz said:


> Please bare with me.  Southwest is not a participate in RAC, I know this!  But, If you call BAGS and pay for your luggage fees then you don't have to drag you bags to the bus and to check-in ,Correct?  OK then. if this is the case, what do I do about the fact that Sothwest does not have a baggage fee for the first two bags.  Does BAGS send over Information or tags to RAC so that my bags can be gotten by ME the day of my flight so I  don't worry about them.  It is a little confusing.
> The reason I ask is Southwest and America Airlines are the two airlines that offer nonstop flights from St. Louis,MO to MCO, AA has just one flight but SW has four.  The AA flight home is 9:30am wich means doing luggage the evening before bedand getting up at 5:00 am to make sure I get the 6:30 bus to MCO. If I fly SW I can choose a later flight ,like 4:30pm and not worry about missing the bus, because I overslept.
> So If any one can Help striaghten out my confusion, Thanks!



Okay, I'm confused as well. SW has nothing to do with RAC or baggage checkin at the resort. It doesn't matter what their baggage fees are, or aren't. If you fly SW, for your return home, you have to take your bags with you, to the DME bus back to the airport. The bags are stowed underneat the bus you are riding on. Then, you go to the checkin counter at MCO, for SW, and get rid of your checked bags.
Only those who are flying home on those 'participating' airlines get to check their bags at the resort. So..if you choose to fly home on  that 4:30pm flight on SW, you will be told to be at the bus stop by 1:30, and in your case, bags in hand.
I'm not sure if I've answered your question though.


----------



## incruzcontrol2

Hello.. I'm not sure if this is where I am suppose to ask but here it goes... We are staying at Pop Century Resort for our WDW vacation and are utilizing DME.  However, on our last day after we check out, we would like to eat at the Ohana Character Breakfast at the Polynesian Resort.  Do we have to go back to Pop Resort to use the DME or can we take it out of the Polynesian Resort since we will already be there?    It seems just like a waste of another shuttle when we're already leaving that day.  Thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

incruzcontrol2 said:


> Hello.. I'm not sure if this is where I am suppose to ask but here it goes... We are staying at Pop Century Resort for our WDW vacation and are utilizing DME.  However, on our last day after we check out, we would like to eat at the Ohana Character Breakfast at the Polynesian Resort.  Do we have to go back to Pop Resort to use the DME or can we take it out of the Polynesian Resort since we will already be there?    It seems just like a waste of another shuttle when we're already leaving that day.  Thanks.



Yes, you have to go back to POP to pick up the DME bus. Your DME reservation is tied to your resort reservation. There may be a time, down the road, that Disney allows us to choose where we wish to depart from, but at the moment that is just not the case.
If you don't wish to have to leave the Polynesian and return to POP, you can always book a private car service to pick you up at the Polynesian and take you to the airport. It will cost about $60 or so, but will save you that time.


----------



## incruzcontrol2

Thank you for answering that.  We'll just cancel our breakfast and stay at Pop--I think it's just easier.


----------



## goofy4tink

Good plan...it's much nicer than worrying about being late for the bus. Hang at the resort, eat, and maybe go for a last minute swim before heading to the airport. That's what we do.


----------



## swimgirl1425

so the airline doesn't even matter?


----------



## CleveRocks

swimgirl1425 said:


> so the airline doesn't even matter?



*For your flight INTO Orlando, airline doesn't matter at all ... not even a little bit.*

For your flight back home, airline matters.  Passengers on the "participating airlines" can check in for their flight while still at their resort, including checking their luggage through to their final destination.  Passengers not on a participating airline have to take their own luggage to the bus, and then check in with their airline once they get to the airport.


----------



## iakot

This question is about the return flight home and Northwest Airlines. I know any airline works on the outbound.

I am on a NW flight that code shares with Midwest Airlines (they are now owned by the same company). The flight I am on is really a Midwest Flight, but NW had a deal that undercut the fare on Midwest (don't ever try to understand airline fares).

Question: Can I still use Magical Express Resort Airline Check-in service since the ticket is written for the NW Flight?

Thanks.


----------



## clkelley

iakot said:


> This question is about the return flight home and Northwest Airlines. I know any airline works on the outbound.
> 
> I am on a NW flight that code shares with Midwest Airlines (they are now owned by the same company). The flight I am on is really a Midwest Flight, but NW had a deal that undercut the fare on Midwest (don't ever try to understand airline fares).
> 
> Question: Can I still use Magical Express Resort Airline Check-in service since the ticket is written for the NW Flight?
> 
> Thanks.




Depends.  For a long time we were using a Delta commuter flight that was actually a small codeshare of Delta.  Most of the time it was eligible for RAC, but there was one trip that they had some type of contract problem and we couldn't use RAC.  That flight moved to really bad times of day, and was subsequently discontinued, so we now use SW.


----------



## disneydaveb

clkelley said:


> As said before, make a 1-night reservation at POP on the 15th totally separate.  You might not even have to change rooms.



Yes.  We did this back in 2007 at ASMu.  Disney calls this a "continuing reservation".  If at all possible, they keep you in the same room.  Our room did not change.  However, we were required to go down to the lobby and check in again the next morning.  We received new cards with the dining plan info on them. 
This was very easy.

Also, I had a pin code for 20% that was applied to the seperate room only resevation for the one night.


----------



## jensen

disneydaveb said:


> Yes. We did this back in 2007 at ASMu. Disney calls this a "continuing reservation". If at all possible, they keep you in the same room. Our room did not change. However, we were required to go down to the lobby and check in again the next morning. We received new cards with the dining plan info on them.
> This was very easy.
> 
> Also, I had a pin code for 20% that was applied to the seperate room only resevation for the one night.


 
We did this at Pop two years ago and they didn't even make us go to the front desk to re-check-in... they called us to schedule a convenient time for the front desk person to come to our room and bring the paperwork for us to sign. Talk about great customer service!!!


----------



## Candy30

Our return flight for SW does not leave until 7:45 PM.  I understand that the resort will stow our bags and we have to claim them 30 minutes prior to our time to get on the bus.  Do you have any idea what time our bus would leave for a flight at 7:45?  We are trying to get the most out of our stay and go to a park that day and wanted to know what time we would have to leave.  I hate to eve think of leaving Disney.  I am sad now and I am not even there yet!!


----------



## disneydaveb

It is usually about 3hrs prior to your flight.


----------



## goofy4tink

Your pickup time will be around 4:45. Be sure you are back at your resort about 45 mins before that time. That time, that you are given, is the time the bus leaves, for the airport, not the time you should be strolling up to the bus stop!
It can take a bit of time for Bell Services/Luggage Assistence to get your bags out of storage...especially if there are others doing the same thing you are doing. So plan accordingly. You should leave about 20 mins to get the bags...just in case. So, if your p/u time is 4:45, be back at your resort by 4, get your bags (should be 4:20 by now), use the restrooms, then head out to the DME bus stop by 4:30..the bus may arrive early and you can get on and relax.


----------



## swabikedude

Wondering if anyone out there is staying at the Pop Century Resort in the next week or so - because...

Southwest Airlines is finally allowing Disney Resort Guests to check in baggage AT the Pop Century Resort only at this time as part of a "test" phase.

If it is successful, and we know it will be, it will most likely be expanded to all the Disney Resorts!

So - watch for it and tell us how it goes!

REMEMBER - Southwest Airlines allows everyone TWO CHECKED BAGS for FREE!  Strollers/car seats do NOT count as one of your TWO checked bags - so those are FREE as well, as long as there is an infant or small child traveling!

Hooray - Pop Century Guests will get to try it out first!!!


----------



## goofy4tink

swabikedude said:


> Wondering if anyone out there is staying at the Pop Century Resort in the next week or so - because...
> 
> Southwest Airlines is finally allowing Disney Resort Guests to check in baggage AT the Pop Century Resort only at this time as part of a "test" phase.
> 
> If it is successful, and we know it will be, it will most likely be expanded to all the Disney Resorts!
> 
> So - watch for it and tell us how it goes!
> 
> REMEMBER - Southwest Airlines allows everyone TWO CHECKED BAGS for FREE!  Strollers/car seats do NOT count as one of your TWO checked bags - so those are FREE as well, as long as there is an infant or small child traveling!
> 
> Hooray - Pop Century Guests will get to try it out first!!!



Wow, that will be terrific. But until we get truly official word, it may be best to remain calm here.


----------



## pilotwife_02

Thanks for all the great advice and tips!

I can't wait to go!


----------



## CanadianPaco

Here's my question ... we're flying Air Tran and have booked into ASMu for 5 days. The next 5 days we plan on going to the beach. We don't need a rental car for those 5 WDW days. Could we ME to the hotel and back to the airport, handle our own luggage and get to a car rental place?


----------



## CleveRocks

CanadianPaco said:


> Here's my question ... we're flying Air Tran and have booked into ASMu for 5 days. The next 5 days we plan on going to the beach. We don't need a rental car for those 5 WDW days. Could we ME to the hotel and back to the airport, handle our own luggage and get to a car rental place?


Yes.  No problem.


----------



## SassyTink213

we are leaving tomorrow. We're flying southwest and are staying at the Pop century. I'll see if they're still doing the test run and post about it as soon as I get back on the 26th. Thanks for the info!!


----------



## swabikedude

SassyTink213 said:


> we are leaving tomorrow. We're flying southwest and are staying at the Pop century. I'll see if they're still doing the test run and post about it as soon as I get back on the 26th. Thanks for the info!!



Great - let us know all about it!!!!


----------



## jeanylaser

I can't wait to fly Jet Blue! Can we get the DME to All-Star Movies!


----------



## goofy4tink

jeanylaser said:


> I can't wait to fly Jet Blue! Can we get the DME to All-Star Movies!


DME goes to all Disney owned resorts/hotels. It does not go to the Swan, Dolphin or Shades of Green. All other WDW resorts are serviced by DME.


----------



## George69

CleveRocks said:


> *For your flight INTO Orlando, airline doesn't matter at all ... not even a little bit.*
> 
> For your flight back home, airline matters.  Passengers on the "participating airlines" can check in for their flight while still at their resort, including checking their luggage through to their final destination.  Passengers not on a participating airline have to take their own luggage to the bus, and then check in with their airline once they get to the airport.



Even though you fly a non partic. airline, the resort can still confirm trip and print boarding passes., but yes, YOU have to transport your own luggage.


----------



## SassyTink213

swabikedude said:


> Wondering if anyone out there is staying at the Pop Century Resort in the next week or so - because...
> 
> Southwest Airlines is finally allowing Disney Resort Guests to check in baggage AT the Pop Century Resort only at this time as part of a "test" phase.
> 
> If it is successful, and we know it will be, it will most likely be expanded to all the Disney Resorts!
> 
> So - watch for it and tell us how it goes!
> 
> 
> Hooray - Pop Century Guests will get to try it out first!!!



Just got back tuesday...we flew southwest and stayed at POP.
Our bags arrived at the POP no problem, but when we checked out there was not check in for our baggage at the POP. I asked about it and the man who checked us out acted clueless about it. I mentioned I had read about the "test phase" and he told me that he was unaware of the "test" but asked another CM about it and they said the "test phase"  was over and appologized that we missed it.    It would be wonderful if they would extend the service! Hopefully some other Disers got to enjoy the "test phase"!! Hope you all have great trips!!


----------



## TDC Nala

News as of June 1: Southwest is now a participating airline for Resort Airline Check-In.


----------



## CleveRocks

TDC Nala said:


> News as of June 1: Southwest is now a participating airline for Resort Airline Check-In.


Since we've heard this before, I've gotta ask ... how do you know this?

There've been so many false alarms, I'm at the point that if Tyler doesn't post it in the first post in this sticky, then I won't believe it.

Please, TDC, no offense intended, but you've been around long enough to know exactly what I mean.


----------



## cyndisue

My family is using ME to get to our resort (VWL). Do you know if one member of our party can use ME for the return, even though we are not checking out yet?

Our oldest has to leave a few days before the rest of the family to get back to college. Can we book ME for his flight, even if our DVC reservation isn't over?

Thanks,

Cyndisue


----------



## clkelley

cyndisue said:


> My family is using ME to get to our resort (VWL). Do you know if one member of our party can use ME for the return, even though we are not checking out yet?
> 
> Our oldest has to leave a few days before the rest of the family to get back to college. Can we book ME for his flight, even if our DVC reservation isn't over?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cyndisue



Not a problem!!  Your party can arrive at different times and different dates.  Your party can depart at different times and different dates.  This can be done as long as the arrival time and date is on or after the date your reservation begins OR on or before the date your reservation ends.

However, a bit of advice, when making your initial reservation, if you are all arriving together and all but one are departing together, just make the DME reservation with Member Services as if you are all arriving and departing together.

THEN, we you arrive at the DME Welcome Center to take the bus to Disney, they also confirm your departing flight times. Inform them at that time of the time and date of the one person departing early. Then also, confirm the time and date of the rest of the group departing on your checkout date.

The reservations and Member Services folks don't seem to have it down very well how to enter folks that are arriving or departing at different times.

However, the folks at the DME desk know exactly how to do this.

You will then get the correct bus pick up times for your one person that has to leave early, and you will get the correct bus pick up time for the rest of your group.


----------



## TDC Nala

CleveRocks said:


> Since we've heard this before, I've gotta ask ... how do you know this?
> 
> There've been so many false alarms, I'm at the point that if Tyler doesn't post it in the first post in this sticky, then I won't believe it.
> 
> Please, TDC, no offense intended, but you've been around long enough to know exactly what I mean.



Because I actually used it on June 1. Right now it is Pop Century only as a test. If it works they will roll it out in the other resorts. (It did work for me)


----------



## Debbie-TN

When we were at Pop last month, the guy at the luggage service said that SW was going to be added this month. I was so excited. I hope they keep it up past the test phase. I would love to have our bags taken for us in Sept.


----------



## cmac609

We are flying to MCO with Air Trans (like we always do with assigned seating).  However, on the way back home, we are using Southwest.  We are a family of 4 (ds 6 and 4) and we never threw with Southwest.  My questions are:

1.  How do we guarantee to seat together on the plane? Both my ds are way too small to sit by themselves.  Plus they are not very good flyers and cry because their ears during take off and landing.  Would it be guarantee for at least one of us to sit with the boys??????  Any advice?

2.  Will I be able to print boarding passes out at the hotel????  

Thanks in advance.

Caroline


----------



## goofy4tink

cmac609 said:


> We are flying to MCO with Air Trans (like we always do with assigned seating).  However, on the way back home, we are using Southwest.  We are a family of 4 (ds 6 and 4) and we never threw with Southwest.  My questions are:
> 
> 1.  How do we guarantee to seat together on the plane? Both my ds are way too small to sit by themselves.  Plus they are not very good flyers and cry because their ears during take off and landing.  Would it be guarantee for at least one of us to sit with the boys??????  Any advice?
> 
> 2.  Will I be able to print boarding passes out at the hotel????
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Caroline


Caroline, yes, you will be able to print out your boarding passes at the resort. Be sure to get to the front desk (or at any Guest Services counter in the parks) at the 24hr mark, before flight departure the next day. For instance..if your flight departs on Tuesday, at 9:05am, you will want to be at a resort or Guest Services counter at 9:05am on Monday. That way you will be able to get boarding passes in the A group,  which will allow you to all sit together the next day. Even if you miss the 9:05 time, you will most likely get something in the A or B group. With a child that is 4, you may be able to board in between the A and B group anyway, but that isn't etched in stone. One of the things I give my dd, now 15, is a decongestant about an hour before take off and landings. That seems to help her ears.
If you have any questions about boarding proceedures, just ask.


----------



## momsworld

Not sure if this has been answered before i didn't have time to read all 62 pages I've never flown southwest and are considering flying with them for our OCt trip. However some of our group there is 7 of us are concerned that we may not be able to sit together. We are flying with 3 kids ages 16,11 and 5. Any chance we can sit together? Do all the other airlines have assigned seating or are their others like southwest were you are not guaranteed? Thanks for helping.


----------



## goofy4tink

momsworld said:


> Not sure if this has been answered before i didn't have time to read all 62 pages I've never flown southwest and are considering flying with them for our OCt trip. However some of our group there is 7 of us are concerned that we may not be able to sit together. We are flying with 3 kids ages 16,11 and 5. Any chance we can sit together? Do all the other airlines have assigned seating or are their others like southwest were you are not guaranteed? Thanks for helping.


You need to be ready to check in for your flight right at the 24 hr mark. This means...if you fly out at 8am on Monday, you need to be at your computer, on the SW site, at the online checkin area, at  8am on Sunday. If you are all on the same reservation, then be sure to check off all the names and then submit it to checkin. If you have several different reservations, they will have to be done one at a time..which is a pain.
The earlier you check in, the better chance you have of sitting together. You are issued a letter grouping (A, B or C). Within that letter are numbers....1-60somthing I believe. The first 15 spots in A are saved for business class folks...so usually the first spot available is A16. Based on when you check in, you are assigned a spot. Then, when it is time to board the A's all line up according to their numbers, when they have boarded, the B's board, then the C's. Those with any medical issues are boarded at the very beginning, before anyone else. 
So...if you get A spots you should have no trouble being seated together. Even the B group usually has no issue finding seats together.


----------



## mickeyoverload

I really hope that the SW tests go well!!!!!

I really hope to be able to use this when we go in Sept.... It would meant that we would actually be able to schedule a late flight back home and maybe do some shopping the day we leave instead of wasting a day. 
YAY


----------



## mickeyoverload

Does anyone know if pak-n-plays are considered part of your checked baggage if you are flying SW?


----------



## goofy4tink

I would imagine so. I know you can gate check a stroller but a pak n play isn't the same thing at all. That would count as a piece of checked luggage. Each passenger gets two pieces checked free with SW.


----------



## ILoveMagic

question.  I posted this on the board, and found this thread after so bear with me........ Flying Airtan and checking bags.  On our way home we can pay over the phone for our bags and the resort luggage check in will take our luggage correct?  Will they be able to see that i paid for the luggage right away, or is this something that should be done the day before?   Also can someone confirm if this is the number to call?   407-284-1231.  Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

ILoveMagic said:


> question.  I posted this on the board, and found this thread after so bear with me........ Flying Airtan and checking bags.  On our way home we can pay over the phone for our bags and the resort luggage check in will take our luggage correct?  Will they be able to see that i paid for the luggage right away, or is this something that should be done the day before?   Also can someone confirm if this is the number to call?   407-284-1231.  Thanks


The day before you are to leave the resort, you will get a notice from DME telling you what time your pickup is. Also in that notice will be the phone number for BAGS, who you call to pay any checked baggage fees. They will give you a confirmation number, which the folks at the RAC counter will see and realize that you have already paid. I would do it the day before you leave just to be on the safe side.


----------



## cyndisue

Hello:

My family is planning on using ME for our stay at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge. There are only four people on our reservation, but the first few nights we will have 5, as our teenager will be with us over the weekend before heading back to college.

Does your name have to be on the reservation to get on the bus??

Thanks,

Cyndisue


----------



## clkelley

cyndisue said:


> Hello:
> 
> My family is planning on using ME for our stay at the Villas at the Wilderness Lodge. There are only four people on our reservation, but the first few nights we will have 5, as our teenager will be with us over the weekend before heading back to college.
> 
> Does your name have to be on the reservation to get on the bus??
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Cyndisue



Yes it does, however, once you arrive at MCO, your son can purchase a RT ticket to the WL on Mears, and will probably ride on the same DME bus that you do.

For the return back to the airport, call Mears 24 hours before his flight and request a pickup.  I DO NOT know if Mears independantly will pick up from Disney resorts. They may suggest that he go to the Swan/Dolphin or Shades of Green for his pickup, or once again, he may be able to hop on a DME bus with his Mears ticket from WL.


----------



## onelilspark

Sorry if this has already been answered...
On the way TO the resort, I'm using DME, checking a bag, etc etc. 
On the way BACK to the airport, my brother was taking me.  I was originally planning on just carrying-on my bag (it's small enough, I'm checking it going down so that I don't have to bother with it) but since I'm flying a particpating airline (JetBlue) I was wondering...can I check it at the resort even though I'm not taking DME to the airport?  I know I can't do that going to the resort, just wondering if the same rules apply going the other direction.  I'm trying to squeeze as much time out of my stay as possible!!


----------



## CleveRocks

onelilspark said:


> Sorry if this has already been answered...
> On the way TO the resort, I'm using DME, checking a bag, etc etc.
> On the way BACK to the airport, my brother was taking me.  I was originally planning on just carrying-on my bag (it's small enough, I'm checking it going down so that I don't have to bother with it) but since I'm flying a particpating airline (JetBlue) I was wondering...can I check it at the resort even though I'm not taking DME to the airport?  I know I can't do that going to the resort, just wondering if the same rules apply going the other direction.  I'm trying to squeeze as much time out of my stay as possible!!


Yes, you can use Resort Airline Check-in whether or not you're using DME to get back to the airport.

It's confusing ...

From airport to resort, DME does the luggage.  But from resort to airport, RAC does the luggage, and RAC and DME are separate things.  One really has nothing to do with the other.  RAC doesn't care how you get your body back to the airport.

So yes, get rid of your bag at the resort, and have fun with your brother.


----------



## onelilspark

CleveRocks said:


> Yes, you can use Resort Airline Check-in whether or not you're using DME to get back to the airport.
> 
> It's confusing ...
> 
> From airport to resort, DME does the luggage.  But from resort to airport, RAC does the luggage, and RAC and DME are separate things.  One really has nothing to do with the other.  RAC doesn't care how you get your body back to the airport.
> 
> So yes, get rid of your bag at the resort, and have fun with your brother.



Awesome.  This also means I can have a little shopping spree and have that as my second carry-on  

Thanks.  I thought I found the answer, but I was still confused, I appreciate you clearing it up!


----------



## Debbie

I added our flight information online today.  Now....  can I trust that DME will be ordered   ...... or do I need to call it in, too, to be sure that I get my DME tags in late July/early August???


----------



## goofy4tink

Debbie said:


> I added our flight information online today.  Now....  can I trust that DME will be ordered   ...... or do I need to call it in, too, to be sure that I get my DME tags in late July/early August???


I'm assuming that you already added DME to your reservation, right?  That would be why you were able to add flight info. So, I'm going to assume that you are all set....as long as you added DME to your reservation.


----------



## hawksc

Our vacation isn't until the end of September - how soon are we supposed to receive the DME packet with the famous yellow tags?  We received a booklet w/ our reservation info, but that's it.  We did use a TA - would other correspondence/info be sent to her instead?
Thanks!


----------



## Debbie

That makes sense.  I had already told them that I would be flying in, and that would be why I could add my flights.  sigh  Thanks, Diane!


----------



## CleveRocks

hawksc said:


> Our vacation isn't until the end of September - how soon are we supposed to receive the DME packet with the famous yellow tags?  We received a booklet w/ our reservation info, but that's it.  We did use a TA - would other correspondence/info be sent to her instead?
> Thanks!





DME packets are sent around 3-6 weeks before the trip, and they are separate from any other Disney materials.  The return address even says "Disney's Magical Express," so you'll know it as soon as you see it!

However, since you booked with a travel agent, ALL mailings from Disney regarding this trip will go directly to her, not to you ... the travel agency "owns" the reservation.


----------



## PrincessMom4

I need some guidance for a friend who will be using the DME. She is coming from Canada with Westjet. Once she gets to OIA, what does she need to do?? do they get the luggage from baggage claim for her and load it onto the bus and deliver it to her room?? or does she load it onto the bus herself?? I need some help. This is her first time flying.


----------



## CleveRocks

PrincessMom4 said:


> I need some guidance for a friend who will be using the DME. She is coming from Canada with Westjet. Once she gets to OIA, what does she need to do?? do they get the luggage from baggage claim for her and load it onto the bus and deliver it to her room?? or does she load it onto the bus herself?? I need some help. This is her first time flying.



People who make a DME reservation get special yellow luggage tags in the mail.  They put one on each suitcase they check with their airline.  Whwn the bags arrive in Orlando, airport employees AND Disney cast members look at ALL the luggage to pick out the DME-tagged ones.  This happens behind-the-scenes in the bowels of the airport, not out in public.  DME-tagged bags are brought to pick-up locations and then are brought to Disney's luggage sorting facility located on the grounds of the airport.

Luggage is sorted by resort, then packed into cages, then those cages are loaded onto DME luggage delivery trucks.  The trucks drop off the cages at the appropriate resorts.  From there, a resort's Bell Services staff is responsible for delivering the bags to the inside of the guest's room, whether the guest is in the room or not.  The Bell Services cast member receives a special extra payment from Disney in lieu of a tip ... so if the guest happens to be in the room when the luggage arrives, a tip isn't expected because the cast member is already receiving a tip from Disney.

During the journey between behind-the-scenes at the airport to the inside of the guest room, the barcode on each DME tag is scanned 5 separate times, and the delivery trucks are tracked by GPS.  Disney knows where you bags are at all times.

If your friend is coming in from Canada, she needs to find out if she will clear U.S. Customs at her home airport or at MCO.  If she clears Customs at her home airport, then everything will be exactly as above; when she arrives at MCO, she can just go directly to the Disney Welcome Center and check-in for DME, confident that her bags will be delivered to her room later, and that she won't need to sit in her room and wait for them because they'll be brought into the room whether she's in there or not (except if she hasn't yet checked into the room, of course).

But if she clears customs at MCO, she'll need to be with her luggage during that process.  Immediately folloiwng that, however, there is a "bag drop" conveyor belt where she'll have the opportunity to return the luggage into the airport system so that DME can handle it from there.  Or she can keep it with her and bring it with her herself to the DME counter.  If she does this, she will bring her own luggage to the bus.  The bus driver will load the bags under the bus, and upon arrival at the proper resort, the driver will unload the bags and your friend will have them immediately; in this case, a tip would be customary.


----------



## goofy4tink

PrincessMom4 said:


> I need some guidance for a friend who will be using the DME. She is coming from Canada with Westjet. Once she gets to OIA, what does she need to do?? do they get the luggage from baggage claim for her and load it onto the bus and deliver it to her room?? or does she load it onto the bus herself?? I need some help. This is her first time flying.


I really don't know the answer. I would post this question on the main Transportation board...we have a fair number of  Canadians who are familier with the process, but they may not find the question in this thread.


----------



## PrincessMom4

OMG, you are amazing. That was exactly what I was looking for an answer. My friend is flying out of the biggest airport in our province which has a US custom office in it. I guess she will clear customs there.


----------



## goofy4tink

Thanks Eric.....who knew we were posting at the same time. You rock.


----------



## MGMBill

Sorry, not sure if this has already been asked or not. Because we are arriving late in the day we are flying in a day early and staying at an airport hotel. I saw that you recommend to book another night at a Disney resort but we already paid for the one night and it is non refundable. My question is about catching the DME the next morning. We want to take the hotel shuttle bus back to the airport and then take the DME to the POFQ. I called the DME reservation line and they said that I just need to check in at the counter and everything would be fine. I have a reservation that day but not for a particular time. I even asked again to a different CM when I had to call back to change some information on my return flight information and they said the same thing. Is this correct? Or since there is no flight information could there be a problem. I want to try to catch the bus to POFQ by 6:30am so I can check in (I know the room won't be ready) and be at the park by opening.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## goofy4tink

MGMBill said:


> Sorry, not sure if this has already been asked or not. Because we are arriving late in the day we are flying in a day early and staying at an airport hotel. I saw that you recommend to book another night at a Disney resort but we already paid for the one night and it is non refundable. My question is about catching the DME the next morning. We want to take the hotel shuttle bus back to the airport and then take the DME to the POFQ. I called the DME reservation line and they said that I just need to check in at the counter and everything would be fine. I have a reservation that day but not for a particular time. I even asked again to a different CM when I had to call back to change some information on my return flight information and they said the same thing. Is this correct? Or since there is no flight information could there be a problem. I want to try to catch the bus to POFQ by 6:30am so I can check in (I know the room won't be ready) and be at the park by opening.
> 
> Thanks
> Bill


The DME buses run all day, all  night. So, yes, you can catch a bus at 6:30. You may not get to POFQ until close to 8 though. I would imagine that at that time of day, they will put more resorts on one bus...fewer people going so they won't want to send out 5 buses going to only 3 resorts each, with maybe only 6 people on each bus. But, you may get lucky and have a fast trip.
In any case, you don't need to have specific times to use DME. You have a room reservation that starts that day, you can use DME at anytime. Just take your bags and head over to the checkin area. Your bags will go under the bus you are on, and handed to you when you get to POFQ.


----------



## MGMBill

goofy4tink said:


> The DME buses run all day, all  night. So, yes, you can catch a bus at 6:30. You may not get to POFQ until close to 8 though. I would imagine that at that time of day, they will put more resorts on one bus...fewer people going so they won't want to send out 5 buses going to only 3 resorts each, with maybe only 6 people on each bus. But, you may get lucky and have a fast trip.
> In any case, you don't need to have specific times to use DME. You have a room reservation that starts that day, you can use DME at anytime. Just take your bags and head over to the checkin area. Your bags will go under the bus you are on, and handed to you when you get to POFQ.



Thanks for the answer. You certainly relieved my anxiety!

Bill


----------



## SandyPA

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this. but here it goes!

I am flying into orlando airport to then get a transfer to Fort Canaveral for a RC cruise as after the cruise a transfer back to Orlando Airport. My question is? how do I get from there to Disneyworld to our hotel. How do I go about getting on the disney express bus? Any info would be greatly appriciated ?
Sandy


----------



## CleveRocks

SandyPA said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place to post this. but here it goes!
> 
> I am flying into orlando airport to then get a transfer to Fort Canaveral for a RC cruise as after the cruise a transfer back to Orlando Airport. My question is? how do I get from there to Disneyworld to out hotel. How do I go about getting on the disney express bus? Any info would be greatly appriciated ?
> Sandy


You need to make a reservation for Disney's Magical Express.  If you booked the trip yourself, call 1-407-W-DISNEY and give them your Disney reservation number and tell them you need to add a Disney's Magical Express reservation.

When you get dropped off at the airport, proceed with your luggage to the Disney Welcome Center, where you'll have to check-in.  They'll tell you what line to get in, and you'll soon board your Disney's Magical Express bus.

DME is free, but it isn't automatic ... you need to make that reservation.


----------



## SandyPA

Thanks for the info. I will call tomorrow since I did make my own Disney reservation. Question? While I am making that reservation for the bus do I make the return reservation to the Airport on the day we fly back?
This is our first time flying to Orlando and Disney. we always drove. Never needed to know all this information. also, since we are coming from a cruise, we will have 2 bags each and a carryon. is there a limit of luggage for the disney bus? I sure hope not.


----------



## goofy4tink

SandyPA said:


> Thanks for the info. I will call tomorrow since I did make my own Disney reservation. Question? While I am making that reservation for the bus do I make the return reservation to the Airport on the day we fly back?
> This is our first time flying to Orlando and Disney. we always drove. Never needed to know all this information. also, since we are coming from a cruise, we will have 2 bags each and a carryon. is there a limit of luggage for the disney bus? I sure hope not.


You can give them your return info at the same time, or you can give it to them when you arrive at the DME checkin counter at MCO.
I guess my question would be this...are you returing to WDW after the cruise, as well as before the cruise? If so, then the 2 bags won't be an issue. They will just be loaded underneath the bus when you are picked up at your resort, then handed to you when you get to MCO.


----------



## SandyPA

OK, This is the plan. WE are flying down to Orlando airport by Southwest. where we will get picked up by RC shuttle and taken to Port Canaveral. 7 Days on Rc cruise ship. the Day we come back we will also get an rc shuttle back to Airport. We will then get our luggage off the bus and head for Disney express welcome center as you told me above. I will call to make all them plans so they are ready for us when we get to the airport. Disney express will take us to our resort. 5 days later we will have disney express return us to Orlando airport and fly home on southwest. I keep reading about Disney express and how they operate. Just hope all will go smoothly for us. Thanks for the info again.
Sandy


----------



## pixleyyy

OK, so I'm still unsure on DME.  If we're flying home from MCO on Southwest then how do we check in?  Does DME do it for us?  Or do we have to find a computer to do it ourselves?  And we'll be at the park 24 hours before (at MK) so is there anyway to do it from there?


----------



## CleveRocks

pixleyyy said:


> OK, so I'm still unsure on DME.  If we're flying home from MCO on Southwest then how do we check in?  Does DME do it for us?  Or do we have to find a computer to do it ourselves?  And we'll be at the park 24 hours before (at MK) so is there anyway to do it from there?



Southwest is not a "participating airline" with Resort Airline Check-in.  DME will still give you a ride back to the airport, but they don't interface with your airline in any way.  You are responsible for checking-in for your own flight.

If you are inside MK at your 24-hour mark, go to MK's Guest Services and they can help you check-in to try to get an "A" boarding card.  This has nothing to do with DME.


----------



## pixleyyy

OK, so DME will give us a ride to the airport but we'll need to check our own bags in once we reach there?  

They will pick our luggage up from baggage claim at the airport when we arrive, won't they?  

Just trying to be prepared.


----------



## CleveRocks

pixleyyy said:


> OK, so DME will give us a ride to the airport but we'll need to check our own bags in once we reach there?
> 
> They will pick our luggage up from baggage claim at the airport when we arrive, won't they?
> 
> Just trying to be prepared.


Yes, you've got it all right!

When we land in Orlando, everyone on every airline can get the automatic luggage delivery to the resort.  You put a supplied DME tag on each checked bag, and after you check it with SOuthwest at your home airport, the next time you'll see the bags will be inside your Disney resort room.

On the way home, you will take your bags to the DME bus with you. The driver will load them under the bus, and then when you arrive at the airport he/she will unload the bags and you'll have them right back.  You then go to SWA's ticket counter (or curbside check-in, if available) with your bags, just like you did at your home airport.


----------



## Coconuts

pixleyyy said:


> OK, so DME will give us a ride to the airport but we'll need to check our own bags in once we reach there?
> 
> They will pick our luggage up from baggage claim at the airport when we arrive, won't they?
> 
> Just trying to be prepared.



You do need to take your own bags from where the DME bus parks and go to SW check in line.  If I remember correctly from our last trip, it was quite a walk to the SW terminal.  This wasn't fun with 2 kids under 5, 3 big suitcases, and 3 backpacks/carry-on's.  Next time we're paying a skycap.


----------



## SandyPA

Coconuts said:


> Next time we're paying a skycap.



What is a Skycap? I am new to flying and I have no idea what this is.


----------



## pixleyyy

CleveRocks said:


> Yes, you've got it all right!
> 
> When we land in Orlando, everyone on every airline can get the automatic luggage delivery to the resort.  You put a supplied DME tag on each checked bag, and after you check it with SOuthwest at your home airport, the next time you'll see the bags will be inside your Disney resort room.
> 
> On the way home, you will take your bags to the DME bus with you. The driver will load them under the bus, and then when you arrive at the airport he/she will unload the bags and you'll have them right back.  You then go to SWA's ticket counter (or curbside check-in, if available) with your bags, just like you did at your home airport.



Thanks for clarifying that for me.  Makes it much easier!!!


----------



## CleveRocks

SandyPA said:


> What is a Skycap? I am new to flying and I have no idea what this is.


There are some airport employees whose job it is to assist people with their luggage, to lug it from one place to another, such as from ground transportation to the ticket counter.  They are uniformed.  If you use them, you must tip them ... when I say "must," it's not the law, it's a social convention, in the same way that if you use a waitress you must tip her.


----------



## TINKERIFIC

Please answer this question for me

One person in our party will be inbound to MCO on international flight, but will be outbound from MCO on a domestic flight (Continental)

This is my understanding (please verify):

INBOUND - he will not receive luggage tags.  Does that mean he will not be able to take advantage of luggage transfer?

OUTBOUND - will be able to obtain boarding pass and check in luggage (adhereing to time frame) at the resort?

Also, not sure if this is the appropriate thread, but question:

What has been the time frame of those individuals from MCO to AKV - Kidani?  Do they drop you off at Jambo only or go on to Kidani before/after Jambo?

What is the usual time frame to receive your luggage when utilizing the transfer?


----------



## kaytieeldr

INBOUND: he'll have to claim his luggage once off the plane, and go through Customs.  Then he'll have to put it on a conveyor belt to the main terminal.  He can:
Get from you (after you call Disney and request X additional tags, and forward to him) the necessary tags and attach them to his luggage either at home or after Customs.
Pick it up there and bring it to the bus.
Go to the Welcome Center with his claim check/s and a description of his luggage.
Options 1 and 3, Disney will deliver his luggage.  Option 2, he'll have to go to baggage claim first.

OUTBOUND: If he's flying out on a participating airline, yes.  If not, he can still check in and get his boarding pass, I think, but he'll have to cart his own luggage.

Average time from getting off the plane to arriving at any resort is 70 to 90 minutes.  Yes, the DME bus will stop at both locations if there are Guests disembarking at each location; otherwise, it'll only go to the needed one.

DME packet states it can take up to three hours after you check in (added by me: combined with "and your room is ready") for your luggage to arrive in your room.  Why did I add commentary?  Because say someone checks in at 10 AM.  Now, I know that's actually preregistration, but most people consider it check-in.  If the room isn't ready until 4, luggage can't reasonably be expected to arrive in the room three or fewer hours after the checks in.


----------



## hessmess5

I just made my final payment to Disney and went over our reservation.  The agent said Southwest will NOT allow Disney to take our bags...we have to claim our bags at MCO and hand them to a Disney rep to put on the bus.  Is that accurate????

Also, at POP, are they still testing Southwest's airline participation in checking bags at the resort and not lugging them to the airport?

Any information would be greatly appreciated...I am so confused!!!!


----------



## CleveRocks

hessmess5 said:


> I just made my final payment to Disney and went over our reservation.  The agent said Southwest will NOT allow Disney to take our bags...we have to claim our bags at MCO and hand them to a Disney rep to put on the bus.  Is that accurate????
> 
> Also, at POP, are they still testing Southwest's airline participation in checking bags at the resort and not lugging them to the airport?
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated...I am so confused!!!!



You're confused because you received TERRIBLE information from a Disney reservationist.  Unfortunately, this is very common.

As for using Disney's Magical Express on your arrival day, AIRLINE DOESN'T MATTER.  Everyone on every airline gets the automatic luggage handling/delivery.  Everyone.  Every airline.  As long as you tagged your checked bags with the special DME luggage tags, which you will receive in the mail a few weeks before your trip if you made a DME reservation.

So everyone on Southwest who has their bags DME-tagged will get their bags taken care of by Disney.  Everyone on Southwest, and everyone on every other airline, too.


----------



## goofy4tink

hessmess5 said:


> I just made my final payment to Disney and went over our reservation.  The agent said Southwest will NOT allow Disney to take our bags...we have to claim our bags at MCO and hand them to a Disney rep to put on the bus.  Is that accurate????
> 
> Also, at POP, are they still testing Southwest's airline participation in checking bags at the resort and not lugging them to the airport?
> 
> Any information would be greatly appreciated...I am so confused!!!!


Your TA gave you completely wrong info, but CleveRocks gave you completely correct info!! Thanks Eric.


----------



## hessmess5

Thank you!!  I can't believe I was given wrong information...!  What would we do without these boards???!  Thanks again!!


----------



## Lewisc

Does anyone know if RAC is able to accept bags if the passenger has a physical ticket (not an e-ticket)?  I thought an E-Ticket was a requirement but Tyler's summary in the first post lists no such requirement.  SW Vacations still issues traditional tickets.

FWIW a SW rep is quoted on FT as saying the 60 day test at POP went well.  SW will be contacting Disney to ask permission to expand the test to include additional resorts.  My guess is we'll see new resorts added with the first notice being a DIS who posts.


----------



## Kricketnp

Small question: I seemed to have misplaced my bus vouchers for our trip next week...I called the ME and they sent me new luggage tags, but no vouchers. Do I need them to get on the ME bus?


----------



## CleveRocks

Kricketnp said:


> Small question: I seemed to have misplaced my bus vouchers for our trip next week...I called the ME and they sent me new luggage tags, but no vouchers. Do I need them to get on the ME bus?


Nope.  Not at all.  No worries!  

The person from your party who checks-in at the DME counter just needs photo ID.


----------



## cepmom

hi all
I tried reading through the thread, but only got a few pages in before I gave up! We will be using DME in September; have used it a few times already so I'm pretty well versed on the procedure, but it will be our first time being able to utilize the RAC (as long as SW is still participating when we are there). When you check your bags for the flight home, do you tip the RAC person? Is there usually a long line in the morning for RAC? TIA!


----------



## CleveRocks

cepmom said:


> When you check your bags for the flight home, do you tip the RAC person? Is there usually a long line in the morning for RAC? TIA!


Yes, a tip would be appropriate.  RAC is exactly like curbside check-in at the airport.  If you typically tip a curbside check-in guy, then you should tip the RAC guy.

There can be a long line. It just depends on how many people are using the service at that time.  Just like at curbside at the airport.


----------



## cepmom

CleveRocks said:


> Yes, a tip would be appropriate.  RAC is exactly like curbside check-in at the airport.  If you typically tip a curbside check-in guy, then you should tip the RAC guy.
> 
> There can be a long line. It just depends on how many people are using the service at that time.  Just like at curbside at the airport.



thank you! I figured a tip was appropriate for this, but I wasn't sure.


----------



## Kricketnp

CleveRocks said:


> Nope.  Not at all.  No worries!
> 
> The person from your party who checks-in at the DME counter just needs photo ID.



Ah, thank you so much for your reply! That is certainly a weight lifted off my shoulders...didn't want to get to Orlando and start our trip off on a bad foot because we can't get to Pop!


----------



## MRS AR

I haven't seen this question answered here.  What is the expected travel times between the airport and CR on ME if we are arriving in the morning around 9:30 am?  I am trying to decide between using DME and the usual limo service we use when traveling to Orlando parks. Thanks


----------



## CleveRocks

MRS AR said:


> I haven't seen this question answered here.  What is the expected travel times between the airport and CR on ME if we are arriving in the morning around 9:30 am?  I am trying to decide between using DME and the usual limo service we use when traveling to Orlando parks. Thanks


The average time (for any resort) on DME from airplane exit to resort drop-off is 70 minutes.  This is comparable with the amount of time it takes to use a car service including claiming your luggage at baggage claim.

Since the times are roughly comparable, I always advise people to NOT choose on time, but rather on the level of service you want and how much you are willing to spend on it.


----------



## MRS AR

Thanks.  I'll take that into consideration. I guess it now depends on whether my usual limo driver goes up on his rates.


----------



## sjbarnet

I see where you say the average time is 70 minutes.  I am arriving Saturday, August 29th at 4:30 going to okw.  On another forum I was told to plan at the minimum 90 minutes to arrive at okw.  One person said she sat on the bus for almost an hour before it left.

The only reason I am trying to figure this out is I have an ADR for 7:40 at MK and I want to know if I should cancel it or not.

Any comments?

Thanks!


----------



## CleveRocks

sjbarnet said:


> I see where you say the average time is 70 minutes.  I am arriving Saturday, August 29th at 4:30 going to okw.  On another forum I was told to plan at the minimum 90 minutes to arrive at okw.  One person said she sat on the bus for almost an hour before it left.
> 
> The only reason I am trying to figure this out is I have an ADR for 7:40 at MK and I want to know if I should cancel it or not.
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> Thanks!


That average time is from airplane exit to resort drop-off, not landing to resort drop-off.  COuld there be 10 minutes from landing to airplane exit?  Sure!

But I strongly disagree with someone saying it will take a MINIMUM of 90 minutes to get to OKW.  My three DME times, from airplane exit to resort drop-off, were 63 minutes, 56 minutes and 57 minutes.  The 56-minute trip was to Port Orleans French Quarter ... we were the first stop.  Had anyone been going to OKW at around that same time, I'll venture that they would have been assigned to our bus, based on two facts: our bus had only about a dozen people on it, and in order to get to POFQ from the airport you pass right by the OKW main entrance.  In other words, I know for a fact it is possible to get to OKW via DME in much less than that person's supposed MINIMUM of 90 minutes, because if an OKW person had been on my bus it would've been something like 53 or 54 minutes for them!

As for the person who said she sat on a bus for almost an hour ... that person was very unlucky.  That is not typical.  In fact, it's against DME policy/procedure, whoch states that a bus must leave the airport within 20-30 minutes of the first guest boarding the bus.  During two of my three DME rides, our bus had only about a dozen guests on it.

As to your 7:40 p.m. ADR in Magic Kingdom.  IF your flight lands on-time at 4:30 p.m., let's be frisky and call it 90 minutes 'til you get to OKW via DME.  It's now 6 p.m. Let's say 15 minutes to check-in, then another 10 minutes to get to your room and all that.  So it's 6:55 p.m.  Then it's 7 p.m. 'til you're at the bus stop.  Let's say you just missed the MK bus and have to wait 20 minutes 'til the next one, so you're on the bus by 7:20 p.m. and you're at MK by 7:35 p.m.  Walk to the entrance and go through bag check and then go through the turnstile and it's 7:40 p.m. ... but you still have to walk to wherever you're going.

That's a little too tight for me.  One way to save time would be at the resort itself.  Did you book a Disney Dining Plan package?  If you didn't, then you don't need to check-in since you won't need to get your DDP credits.  Did you book a package that includes park tickets?  If you didn't, you don't need to check-in before going to the park.  But let's say you DO need to check-in first.  OK.  But if you want to shave off some time, you don't need to go to your room ... you can leave your carry-ons with Bell Services, and ask them to deliver the carry-ons along with your DME bags when they arrive at the resort.  This can shave some time off, especially due to the sheer size of OKW (that is, eliminating the time it will take to get to your room, and then from there to get to a bus stop).

I can only speak to my personality, but I would be antsy all day, even at my home airport, with concern about making my ADR on-time.  To me, I just can't start vacaiton that way.  I couldn't start feeling like I'm in a rush, like at the start of a race.  But that's just me.  Me personally, I'd skip the ADR, walk up Main Street, get a hot dog at Casey's and walk out towards the Hub and grab a bench and sit and eat and stare at the Castle and possibly wait for Wishes, or just enjoy the _feel _of Magic Kingdom.  But that's just me.


----------



## mamasha

i thought that i read some place that you do not check in anymore...just go directly to bus lines


CleveRocks said:


> You need to make a reservation for Disney's Magical Express.  If you booked the trip yourself, call 1-407-W-DISNEY and give them your Disney reservation number and tell them you need to add a Disney's Magical Express reservation.
> 
> When you get dropped off at the airport, proceed with your luggage to the Disney Welcome Center, where you'll have to check-in.  They'll tell you what line to get in, and you'll soon board your Disney's Magical Express bus.
> 
> DME is free, but it isn't automatic ... you need to make that reservation.


----------



## MarkinNM

sjbarnet said:


> I see where you say the average time is 70 minutes.  I am arriving Saturday, August 29th at 4:30 going to okw.  On another forum I was told to plan at the minimum 90 minutes to arrive at okw.  One person said she sat on the bus for almost an hour before it left.
> 
> The only reason I am trying to figure this out is I have an ADR for 7:40 at MK and I want to know if I should cancel it or not.
> 
> Any comments?
> 
> Thanks!



When I was booking our arrival day ADR, I was told to plan 3 hours between landing to the arrival at the ADR, to be safe.......This was by a CM......



mamasha said:


> i thought that i read some place that you do not check in anymore...just go directly to bus lines



Again when calling DME as my departure times were wrong on the vouchers, I was told to "check-in at the DME welcome center before heading out to the busses".............


----------



## CleveRocks

mamasha said:


> i thought that i read some place that you do not check in anymore...just go directly to bus lines


At times, there have been CMs with hand-held devices checking people in more towards the bus queue area,just beyond the 'traditional" DME counter queue.  AT TIMES. Not everyone, and not all the time.


----------



## Cinderumbrella

Any news yet on whether or not SW's RAC trial at POP went OK??? Wondering if they are planning on expanding to any other resorts in the future...

TIA!


----------



## pinkerbell

Cinderumbrella said:


> Any news yet on whether or not SW's RAC trial at POP went OK??? Wondering if they are planning on expanding to any other resorts in the future...
> 
> TIA!



I just got off the phoe with a friend who returned from POP on Sunday - he used it - and it worked well on the customer end - HE LOVED IT! 
I was hoping it would be up for use by now as we leave in 23 DAYS!    

Anyone kow when it might start for the rest of us...


----------



## ACDSNY

I'm putting in our DME reservation online and I can't remember which flight number for the in-coming flight to Orlando I should use.  Do I put the flight number from the originating airport SMF or from the last flight segment from DEN coming in Orlando?  I'm thinking we use the flight number from DEN to MCO right?


----------



## CleveRocks

ACDSNY said:


> I'm putting in our DME reservation online and I can't remember which flight number for the in-coming flight to Orlando I should use.  Do I put the flight number from the originating airport SMF or from the last flight segment from DEN coming in Orlando?  I'm thinking we use the flight number from DEN to MCO right?


DEN to MCO.  The only thing they need to know is how you are landing at MCO ... it makes no difference to them where you originally started from.


----------



## ACDSNY

CleveRocks said:


> DEN to MCO. The only thing they need to know is how you are landing at MCO ... it makes no difference to them where you originally started from.


Thanks!  I thought that's what I did in 2007, but I was starting to doubt myself.


----------



## JessicaW1234

Coconuts said:


> You do need to take your own bags from where the DME bus parks and go to SW check in line.  If I remember correctly from our last trip, it was quite a walk to the SW terminal.  This wasn't fun with 2 kids under 5, 3 big suitcases, and 3 backpacks/carry-on's.  Next time we're paying a skycap.



Where/how do you get the skycap relative to where you are dropped off from ME?


----------



## work2play

JessicaW1234 said:


> Where/how do you get the skycap relative to where you are dropped off from ME?



When the ME bus pulls up, there are skycaps there to meet it.  (At least there were in August!)


----------



## n2mm

pinkerbell said:


> I just got off the phoe with a friend who returned from POP on Sunday - he used it - and it worked well on the customer end - HE LOVED IT!
> I was hoping it would be up for use by now as we leave in 23 DAYS!
> 
> Anyone kow when it might start for the rest of us...



I'm watching this too.  We booked SW home for March so will be watching to see if this is successful and used at other resorts (we'll be a the BC that trip.)


----------



## Lewisc

http://www.blogsouthwest.com/blog/the-happiest-place-earth-just-got-a-little-happier

All 3 All Stars Oct 14.


----------



## bjscheel

Is BAGS open early at 5am too?  If I book the flight I found, we would be boarding ME to return home at about 6:45 am.  It is Airtran, so there will be a baggage fee.  Will I be able to call that early to pay for the baggage?  What time would you go to RAC in order to make a 6:45 bus?


----------



## goofy4tink

bjscheel said:


> Is BAGS open early at 5am too?  If I book the flight I found, we would be boarding ME to return home at about 6:45 am.  It is Airtran, so there will be a baggage fee.  Will I be able to call that early to pay for the baggage?  What time would you go to RAC in order to make a 6:45 bus?


You can call the BAGS number the day before you leave....that's what I did and it worked out quite well. Then, the morning of departure, head down to the RAC counter, about 5:45-6:00, with the confirmation number that you were given by BAGS when you called. They will want to see that number. It could take you about 15 mins to get the process done, and you need to be out at the DME bus stop about 15 mins before your pickup time.


----------



## brooke1

I read on another post that Southwest is now participating in RAC, can someone confirm????

Thanks
Brooke


----------



## CleveRocks

brooke1 said:


> I read on another post that Southwest is now participating in RAC, can someone confirm????


Right now, it's only for guests staying at Pop Century; it's in a test phase.


----------



## msminnieears

It would be wonderful if they would start allowing it everywhere.  We always fly SW.


----------



## onelilspark

I meant to post this when I got back, but I forgot.  Also, if there's a better spot for this post, please let me know and I'll move it or Mods, feel free to move it.

There's been a change from my experience in early August 2009 with RAC and my most recent trip, Oct 15-18, 2009.  When we got on the bus at the airport, they handed us a slip of paper at the airport with an explination of how RAC worked (after confirming the airline we were on.)  What has changed: For flights after a certain time, they're delivering boarding passes and luggage tags to your room.  Our flight didn't leave until 6:30.  When I went out to get coffee at 7:30am that morning, our boarding passes and luggage tags (the ones that the airlines would print out, I don't know the technical term for them!) were hanging on our door, much like the ME paperwork the day before.  It was sealed.  Nice if you weren't planning on checking bags!


----------



## kbheap

OK. I have read the thread and maybe I missed it, but I hope someone can help.  I am trying to schedule the return flight and am wondering how far in advance I have to check in a be waiting for the ME. Example, the return flight is at 7:20pm. What time, generally, do I need to be at the bus? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

kbheap said:


> Example, the return flight is at 7:20pm. What time, generally, do I need to be at the bus? Thanks in advance.


The pickup time at your resort will be approximately 3 hours (plus or minus 15 minutes) before your scheduled flight departure.

You should be at the pickup location 10-15 minutes before the pickup time.


----------



## CleveRocks

kbheap said:


> OK. I have read the thread and maybe I missed it, but I hope someone can help.  I am trying to schedule the return flight and am wondering how far in advance I have to check in a be waiting for the ME. Example, the return flight is at 7:20pm. What time, generally, do I need to be at the bus? Thanks in advance.


Horace already answered the timing question.

In terms of catching or waiting for the bus back to the airport, there is no place to check in, no one to check in with. In fact, DME has no presence (no cast members) at any of the resorts. [Resort Airline Check-in, the luggage and boarding pass service that can be used by people flying "participating airlines," is not related to DME ... the people working at that counter have nothing to do with the buses.] You simply have to be at the DME bus stop area at the proper time, as described by Horace, and then present your paperwork to the driver.


----------



## kbheap

Thanks for the help. We always drive to DW but the kids are dying to fly so we are going to give it a try the next trip.


----------



## pinkerbell

Lewisc said:


> http://www.blogsouthwest.com/blog/the-happiest-place-earth-just-got-a-little-happier
> 
> All 3 All Stars Oct 14.



Did this actually start at the all stars?


----------



## cindy2939

Okay, have a few questions about DME.  We are all taking Carry-on luggage only - Do I still make a reservation to use it?  We are going the first week in May 2010 - When do I call to make the reservation?  Also who am I calling exactly?  Sorry for probably dumb questions......


----------



## CleveRocks

cindy2939 said:


> Okay, have a few questions about DME.  We are all taking Carry-on luggage only - Do I still make a reservation to use it?  We are going the first week in May 2010 - When do I call to make the reservation?  Also who am I calling exactly?  Sorry for probably dumb questions......



DME is 2 things, the bus ride and the luggage delivery.  If you want to ride the bus (regardless of luggage), it is required that you make a reservation.  It is in Disney's contract with the airport authority that they are not permitted to transport guests who don't have a reservation.

Did you make your Disney resort reservation yet?  If you didn't, simply make your DME reservation when you make your resort reservation.  If you did already make your resot reservation, call 407-W-DISNEY if you booked it yourself, or contact your travel agent if you used one. There's no reason to wait to make the DME reservation ... you can make it even if you haven't planned your flights yet ... you can just inform DIsney of your flight info at a later time.

DME has a direct phone number (866-599-0951) but they won't be able to "see" your resort reservation until 60 days before your trip [you need a resort reservation in order to make a DME reservation], so if your trip is in May 2010 the direct DME phone number is of no use to you just yet.


----------



## nuttylawprofessor

Has United started charging bag fees for bags checked through RAC?

TIA


----------



## yellownovawife

We are travelling Southwest Air - Feb. 2010. Anyone know if they will be a participating airline by then?


----------



## goofy4tink

yellownovawife said:


> We are travelling Southwest Air - Feb. 2010. Anyone know if they will be a participating airline by then?



Nobody knows. They are already participating at POP and the AllStars. As time goes by, perhaps they will add other resorts to their lineup. But, the good news is that it doesn't matter what airline you fly into MCO on....you get your luggage handled and a ride on the bus to your resort. And you just have to handle your own luggage for the ride back to MCO if flying home on SW, at the moment. Not a huge deal....I do it all the time.


----------



## yellownovawife

So we do not have toclaim it at MCO and bring it to the ME bus?


----------



## goofy4tink

yellownovawife said:


> So we do not have toclaim it at MCO and bring it to the ME bus?


No..of course not. 'Participating' only applies to those wishing to use RAC (remote airline checkin) to check their bags at the resort on their departure day. 
Everyone, even if they arrive at MCO on a yak, is entitled to ride the DME bus from MCO to their resort and have DME move their bags from the plane to the resort...the only stipulation is that you must be staying in a WDW owned resort, on the day of your arrival. Those flying in internationally may have different rules but I'm just not sure of those.
So...just tag those checked bags with the yellow DME luggage tags and forget about them until you get to your resort. BUT....if you are arriving after 10pm, you can't use the luggage delivery service. They have shut it down between 10pm and 7am. Any bags that have been tagged, that arrive after 10pm, will just sit at MCO until the next morning.

Hope that helps!!!


----------



## yellownovawife

yes - so helpful! We are driving to Buffalo to fly out so we will not be considered International. I am really glad we get the delivery service at least one way! I will just have to make sure we have everything with us we may need for our trek around Downtown Disney while we wait for our luggage!


----------



## HappyCamperToo

goofy4tink said:


> Nobody knows. They are already participating at POP and the AllStars. As time goes by, perhaps they will add other resorts to their lineup. But, the good news is that it doesn't matter what airline you fly into MCO on....you get your luggage handled and a ride on the bus to your resort. And you just have to handle your own luggage for the ride back to MCO if flying home on SW, at the moment. Not a huge deal....I do it all the time.



I was told today that Southwest was not a participating airline.  I'm staying at POP.  Did the CM give me wrong information?


----------



## goofy4tink

HappyCamperToo said:


> I was told today that Southwest was not a participating airline.  I'm staying at POP.  Did the CM give me wrong information?


Yep, you got bad info. Participating only matters when leaving the resort. You can't check your bags at the resort level and get your boarding passes issued if you aren't flying a 'participating' airline. That is the RAC program....remote airline checkin. it does not matter one whit how you get to MCO,...everyone is entitled to use DME..both the bus ride and luggage delivery. Just put your yellow luggage tags on your checked bags, and send your bags off. When you get to MCO, go directly down to level 1 and head to DME checkin,. your bags will be grabbed by DME personel and delivered to POP.
In any case...POP is participating in SW's RAC trial. So you should be able to check your bags right at the resort.


----------



## HappyCamperToo

goofy4tink said:


> Yep, you got bad info. Participating only matters when leaving the resort. You can't check your bags at the resort level and get your boarding passes issued if you aren't flying a 'participating' airline. That is the RAC program....remote airline checkin. it does not matter one whit how you get to MCO,...everyone is entitled to use DME..both the bus ride and luggage delivery. Just put your yellow luggage tags on your checked bags, and send your bags off. When you get to MCO, go directly down to level 1 and head to DME checkin,. your bags will be grabbed by DME personel and delivered to POP.
> In any case...POP is participating in SW's RAC trial. So you should be able to check your bags right at the resort.



Thanks.  In the interim since I posted I called WDW again and was told the SAME thing--that POP is not available for RAC.  That I'd have to handle my own bags on the way home.  Weird.  He said that in the past , some guests have been able to participate, but not all guests and it's random. Very weird.


----------



## goofy4tink

HappyCamperToo said:


> Thanks.  In the interim since I posted I called WDW again and was told the SAME thing--that POP is not available for RAC.  That I'd have to handle my own bags on the way home.  Weird.  He said that in the past , some guests have been able to participate, but not all guests and it's random. Very weird.


Very strange indeed. AllStars have been added to the 'trial' RAC system as well. I have yet to hear of anyone at POP not being able to use RAC as of the moment. But, that's what happens when you call WDW....no telling how much actual good knowledge any given CM is going to have. And that's really too bad.


----------



## spaddy

Can you bring your bags over to Pop or the AllStars to check your bags if you are not staying there?  We are staying at Caribbean Beach and I am concerned that all of our luggage will not fit into our rental car.  Also, do you have to be signed up for ME to use the luggage service?  I am not trying to break any rules, just wondering what the rules are.

Thanks.


----------



## goofy4tink

spaddy said:


> Can you bring your bags over to Pop or the AllStars to check your bags if you are not staying there?  We are staying at Caribbean Beach and I am concerned that all of our luggage will not fit into our rental car.  Also, do you have to be signed up for ME to use the luggage service?  I am not trying to break any rules, just wondering what the rules are.
> 
> Thanks.


No, you can only use the RAC counter at the resort you are staying at. You will be asked to show resort ID before using RAC.
The luggage service, RAC (remote airline checkin) is not tied to DME. You can use it if you are returning to MCO on the DME bus, by rental car or by towncar service..it doesn't matter. You just have to be flying on a 'participating' airline.
I imagine that you must have used DME to get to your resort and then rented a car..otherwise your luggage should be fine, if you had rented a car at MCO.


----------



## Emcg

We are going to WDW in September so I'm sure all the bugs will be worked out with Southwest by then. We are staying at the POP.  I use ME and now that we can check our bags at the hotel it will be great! I have one question about it, I know if we have a 12:00PM flight we have to get the 9AM buss. What would be a good time to get in line to check in the bags? 8AM, 7AM? I don't know how long lines are for this or how fast they move. I know how slow they move at the airport. 
 I just want to get an idea to plan ahead.
Thanks


----------



## onelilspark

Emcg said:


> We are going to WDW in September so I'm sure all the bugs will be worked out with Southwest by then. We are staying at the POP.  I use ME and now that we can check our bags at the hotel it will be great! I have one question about it, I know if we have a 12:00PM flight we have to get the 9AM buss. What would be a good time to get in line to check in the bags? 8AM, 7AM? I don't know how long lines are for this or how fast they move. I know how slow they move at the airport.
> I just want to get an idea to plan ahead.
> Thanks



I checked my bag at Pop around 830-845 before my parents picked us up for breakfast.  There was no one else in line.  I'd say check your bags around 7-730, then sit down to breakfast.


----------



## goofy4tink

I like to get my bags checked as early as humanly possible...usually before 7am, but that's me. I think I'm the only one who obsesses over that. The line can get a bit long at times...depending on time of year and the day of the week. But I would certainly recommend getting it done by 8am.


----------



## Emcg

Thanks. I also like to get that stuff out of the way so I can relax.
September seems so far away. Can't wait.


----------



## Piglets Mommy

Does anyone know the current status of Southwest as a "Participating Airline"? Are they still just in a test at POP and the All Stars, or have they started everywhere? (We will be at WL)
TIA!


----------



## goofy4tink

Piglets Mommy said:


> Does anyone know the current status of Southwest as a "Participating Airline"? Are they still just in a test at POP and the All Stars, or have they started everywhere? (We will be at WL)
> TIA!


Nope, only at the values...but hopefully that will change as time goes by.


----------



## Piglets Mommy

goofy4tink said:


> Nope, only at the values...but hopefully that will change as time goes by.



My fingers are crossed! Something tells me it won't happen in the next 27 days, but one can dream, right!


----------



## HappyCamperToo

Piglets Mommy said:


> but one can dream, right!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

goofy4tink said:


> Nope, only at the values...but hopefully that will change as time goes by.



Have you heard if they plan to include DCL too?


----------



## goofy4tink

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Have you heard if they plan to include DCL too?



No idea as of now...but it would be nice, wouldn't it? I wish they would include Sanford International as well.


----------



## lllGurulll

goofy4tink said:


> Nope, only at the values...but hopefully that will change as time goes by.



How long has Southwest been in this "test mode" then?  We are coming in June 2010.  Being it is just me and 2 children, I hate the thought of having to drag in and check 4 bags on our checkout date.

Also, how exactly will checkout work for me as our departing flight would be around 4:30pm.


----------



## goofy4tink

lllGurulll said:


> How long has Southwest been in this "test mode" then?  We are coming in June 2010.  Being it is just me and 2 children, I hate the thought of having to drag in and check 4 bags on our checkout date.
> 
> Also, how exactly will checkout work for me as our departing flight would be around 4:30pm.


They've been in 'test mode' for quite awhile now...but that was only at POP. Then, they added the other values, so the addition of the other resorts shouldn't be too far behind, but who knows.
This is the problem with flying with SW. We tend to take advantage of the 'two free checked bags'. We pack more than we really need to, then stress over lugging them around. And many people fly SW solely for those two free bags...especially if they can get a comparative fare.

If your flight leaves MCO at 4:30, you will be given a pickup time of about 1:30ish. Plan on being at your resort about 30-45 mins before that time if you have to retrieve any bags from Bell Services/Luggage Assistence. Be out at the bus stop 15 mins before that pickup time.


----------



## lllGurulll

goofy4tink said:


> They've been in 'test mode' for quite awhile now...but that was only at POP. Then, they added the other values, so the addition of the other resorts shouldn't be too far behind, but who knows.
> This is the problem with flying with SW. We tend to take advantage of the 'two free checked bags'. We pack more than we really need to, then stress over lugging them around. And many people fly SW solely for those two free bags...especially if they can get a comparative fare.
> 
> If your flight leaves MCO at 4:30, you will be given a pickup time of about 1:30ish. Plan on being at your resort about 30-45 mins before that time if you have to retrieve any bags from Bell Services/Luggage Assistence. Be out at the bus stop 15 mins before that pickup time.


Sounds perfect then.  We are using our last morning to go to AK and ride EE and Dino only.  Should be able to easily be back at Pop by 12ish.

the only thing I really worry about is getting all the luggage checked in at the front desk.  Not real fond of leaving my laptop and other electronics there.


----------



## HappyCamperToo

lllGurulll said:


> Not real fond of leaving my laptop and other electronics there.



Another option would be to take them with you to the park, and leave them in a self-lock locker, outside the entrance, not far from the bus stops, I think.


----------



## goofykb03

I have an odd question about taking DME.  I've scanned through the topic and haven't seen anything quite like my situation (but then again, maybe that's b/c my head already exploded reading the millions of posts about it...)

I'm flying in to MCO on JetBlue, but will be subsequently renting a car and heading to Gainesville for 3 days (final exams for an online program at UF, yuck).  I'll be celebrating said finals being over with a trip to WDW (yay)!!  The plan is to return the rental car at MCO when we return to Orlando, and then shuttle to WDW.  I'm already planning to book DME from the hotel (BLT villas) back to MCO to return home on JetBlue (same day travel)... but in my ideal world, I'd like to take DME from MCO the day I am returning the rental car as well.  However, my inbound flight would not be on the same day that I would want to take DME (did I lose you yet?).  Does anyone know if it is at all possible to do this?  Is it a requirement to have a same-day flight to take DME?  I realize it's a stretch and that's probably why I haven't been able to find my answer yet, but thought some people who might stay off-property once in awhile might have encountered this sort of dilemma.  Thanks for any insight!


----------



## clkelley

goofykb03 said:


> I have an odd question about taking DME.  I've scanned through the topic and haven't seen anything quite like my situation (but then again, maybe that's b/c my head already exploded reading the millions of posts about it...)
> 
> I'm flying in to MCO on JetBlue, but will be subsequently renting a car and heading to Gainesville for 3 days (final exams for an online program at UF, yuck).  I'll be celebrating said finals being over with a trip to WDW (yay)!!  The plan is to return the rental car at MCO when we return to Orlando, and then shuttle to WDW.  I'm already planning to book DME from the hotel (BLT villas) back to MCO to return home on JetBlue (same day travel)... but in my ideal world, I'd like to take DME from MCO the day I am returning the rental car as well.  However, my inbound flight would not be on the same day that I would want to take DME (did I lose you yet?).  Does anyone know if it is at all possible to do this?  Is it a requirement to have a same-day flight to take DME?  I realize it's a stretch and that's probably why I haven't been able to find my answer yet, but thought some people who might stay off-property once in awhile might have encountered this sort of dilemma.  Thanks for any insight!



Absolutely not a problem!!!  The only requirement to use DME is that you have a Disney Resort reservation and that you book DME in advance.  They don't care HOW you arrive at MCO!!  The simplest way to do it is to book DME for your arrival, but tell them you don't have your inbound flight information yet.  You will then get a boarding pass and a yellow tag, (you won't be able to use the yellow tag.)  If you have time, drive your car over to your Disney resort and dump your bags, then return the car to MCO, then walk over to the DME Welcome center and board your bus. If you don't want to drive all the way to Disney then back to the airport, then just drive to MCO, drop your car, carry your bags to DME Welcome Center and board your bus, your bags will travel with you to the resort.

One other option depending on who you rent from, you could also rent from Alamo or National and check on dropping your car at either the Car Care Center or the Dolphin right on Disney property.  It usually doesn't cost any more to drop at one of those locations and will save you the DME ride.


----------



## goofykb03

clkelley said:


> Absolutely not a problem!!!  The only requirement to use DME is that you have a Disney Resort reservation and that you book DME in advance.  They don't care HOW you arrive at MCO!!  The simplest way to do it is to book DME for your arrival, but tell them you don't have your inbound flight information yet.  You will then get a boarding pass and a yellow tag, (you won't be able to use the yellow tag.)  If you have time, drive your car over to your Disney resort and dump your bags, then return the car to MCO, then walk over to the DME Welcome center and board your bus. If you don't want to drive all the way to Disney then back to the airport, then just drive to MCO, drop your car, carry your bags to DME Welcome Center and board your bus, your bags will travel with you to the resort.
> 
> One other option depending on who you rent from, you could also rent from Alamo or National and check on dropping your car at either the Car Care Center or the Dolphin right on Disney property.  It usually doesn't cost any more to drop at one of those locations and will save you the DME ride.




That is great and very helpful, thank you!  I did consider dropping off at one of the rental places on property and might still do that, but wanted to weigh all the options to see if they were feasible or not.  I think the "participating airlines" requirement was throwing me off.  I know JetBlue participates, but thought maybe they'd be checking up on my flights in both directions.


----------



## goofy4tink

goofykb03 said:


> That is great and very helpful, thank you!  I did consider dropping off at one of the rental places on property and might still do that, but wanted to weigh all the options to see if they were feasible or not.  I think the "participating airlines" requirement was throwing me off.  I know JetBlue participates, but thought maybe they'd be checking up on my flights in both directions.


Nope, nobody is checking up on anything. You can arrive at MCO on a yak and still be able to use DME to get to your resort..no need to arrive, by plane, the same day your resort reservation starts.
As already suggested, head to BLT and drop off your bags, then return the car at MCO, and head to the DME counter. It won't be an issue.


----------



## loveysbydesign

Just want to doublecheck that I am reading this right...I can use ME even if I don't book air through WDW. I can just book a resort/tix. package and still use ME. 
 In order to check-in at the resort for my flight home I must use a particpating airline mentioned in post one.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

loveysbydesign said:


> Just want to doublecheck that I am reading this right...I can use ME even if I don't book air through WDW. I can just book a resort/tix. package and still use ME.



You don't even need to book a package. Anyone on a room reservation of any kind (including DVC) at a Disney-operated WDW resort hotel is entitled to inbound DME transportation and luggage service, as well as outbound DME transportation.



loveysbydesign said:


> In order to check-in at the resort for my flight home I must use a particpating airline mentioned in post one.



To use Resort Airline Check-in (RAC) to obtain your boarding passes and to check your luggage through to your final destination, you must have a domestic destination and you must fly on an airline that's on RAC's list.

However, you can usually still get boarding passes in your resort lobby (not from RAC) if your airline is not on the list. Also, you can still get outbound DME transportation, but the driver will put your bags into the DME coach's luggage hold and return them to you at the airport (in which case a tip is customary).


----------



## loveysbydesign

Horace Horsecollar said:


> You don't even need to book a package. Anyone on a room reservation of any kind (including DVC) at a Disney-operated WDW resort hotel is entitled to inbound DME transportation and luggage service, as well as outbound DME transportation.
> 
> 
> 
> To use Resort Airline Check-in (RAC) to obtain your boarding passes and to check your luggage through to your final destination, you must have a domestic destination and you must fly on an airline that's on RAC's list.
> 
> However, you can usually still get boarding passes in your resort lobby (not from RAC) if your airline is not on the list. Also, you can still get outbound DME transportation, but the driver will put your bags into the DME coach's luggage hold and return them to you at the airport (in which case a tip is customary).



Thank you! I am helping a friend book their 1st trip to WDW and she does not want to be bothered with renting a car. We on the other hand always book a car but we have 3 kids, she only has 1, so I'm just making sure I am giving her the correct info.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

loveysbydesign said:


> Thank you! I am helping a friend book their 1st trip to WDW and she does not want to be bothered with renting a car. We on the other hand always book a car but we have 3 kids, she only has 1, so I'm just making sure I am giving her the correct info.


As noted often in this thread, the other key point is that your friend needs to make advance reservations for DME.


----------



## SwooshICE

goofy4tink said:


> Nope, nobody is checking up on anything. You can arrive at MCO on a yak and still be able to use DME to get to your resort..no need to arrive, by plane, the same day your resort reservation starts.
> As already suggested, head to BLT and drop off your bags, then return the car at MCO, and head to the DME counter. It won't be an issue.



How about for departure?

I will be flying to MCO on May 2nd and flying out of MCO May 9th.  BUT I would like to take ME back to MCO on May 8th to pickup a car rental and use it for a day.  I will not be using ME again on May 9th since I will be able to drive with the rental to the airport.

In essense I am still only using ME for roundtrip, but the outbound ME day would be a day earlier than my actual departure date.

Would this be a problem?  The reason why I'd like to pick up the rental at the airport is because CCC is closed at the time I wish to do the rental pickup.


Sorry if this has already been answered.  Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

SwooshICE said:


> How about for departure?
> 
> I will be flying to MCO on May 2nd and flying out of MCO May 9th.  BUT I would like to take ME back to MCO on May 8th to pickup a car rental and use it for a day.  I will not be using ME again on May 9th since I will be able to drive with the rental to the airport.
> 
> In essense I am still only using ME for roundtrip, but the outbound ME day would be a day earlier than my actual departure date.
> 
> Would this be a problem?  The reason why I'd like to pick up the rental at the airport is because CCC is closed at the time I wish to do the rental pickup.
> 
> 
> Sorry if this has already been answered.  Thanks!


You can do that. You would just have to stop at the front desk of your resort and tell them you need to book your return to MCO a day earlier. But, be sure you check out the car rental options close to WDW itself. I usually get a pretty good deal at the Dolphin through Alamo/National. And Budget is over at the Doubletree in DTD..they have shuttle service, so can pick you up and get you to their office.


----------



## SwooshICE

goofy4tink said:


> You can do that. You would just have to stop at the front desk of your resort and tell them you need to book your return to MCO a day earlier. But, be sure you check out the car rental options close to WDW itself. I usually get a pretty good deal at the Dolphin through Alamo/National. And Budget is over at the Doubletree in DTD..they have shuttle service, so can pick you up and get you to their office.



Great Thanks!  Unfortunately I'd like to pick up the car at night at around 7pm.  I believe all other locations are closed at that time.  Airport is the only one that runs till midnight.


----------



## applegirlrn

We are going to Disney this Fall and will be flying into MCO.  This will be the first time flying for my whole family.  My question is once I make reservations for DME and put the tags on my baggage to be picked up by Disney, if we decide to go to one of the parks once we get settled into our room if we are not there will the bell service put our bags in our room for us if we are not in there or will we need to check with bell service once we get back to the hotel for one of the parks?  Please advise.  I am extremely nervous about my luggage.


----------



## yellownovawife

applegirlrn said:


> We are going to Disney this Fall and will be flying into MCO.  This will be the first time flying for my whole family.  My question is once I make reservations for DME and put the tags on my baggage to be picked up by Disney, if we decide to go to one of the parks once we get settled into our room if we are not there will the bell service put our bags in our room for us if we are not in there or will we need to check with bell service once we get back to the hotel for one of the parks?  Please advise.  I am extremely nervous about my luggage.



Yes - they bring it right o your room whether you are there o not. Also - you may not be able to settle into your room. If it is not ready yet you may just pick up your keys and then go to the parks. Basically -  your luggage mey get to the room before youd do. Have a great trip!


----------



## irhussa

Very interesting post, things to bear in mind if I ever had to travel in the States and to Florida.


----------



## HappyCamperToo

I can confirm Southwest is currently "participating" at Pop.  We had someone at home check us in on-line exactly 24 hours before flight time to ensure "A" boarding, then Pop printed the boarding passes and left them on our door on check-out day, w/o our even asking.

I can also add that our flight landed at 7:30 p.m., we had scooter trouble at the airport (ugh) so didn't get to check into Pop until 9:30 p.m., and our luggage didn't arrive until 1:30 a.m.!  (Supposed to be 3 hours after you check in.)  We'd packed pajamas in a carry-on, but forgot about the contact solution.  I really wished we'd claimed the bags ourselves, at least the one with my contact lens solution in it!


----------



## Patabel

Since we have a very early flight on our return, we will be staying at the airport Hyatt overnight. How late can we arrange to return to the airport without flight information?  (or can we?)  We would like to go to the airport around 10:00 pm since we have dinner reservations in the MK that evening.   Can this be done???
Thanks!


----------



## Lewisc

Patabel said:


> Since we have a very early flight on our return, we will be staying at the airport Hyatt overnight. How late can we arrange to return to the airport without flight information?  (or can we?)  We would like to go to the airport around 10:00 pm since we have dinner reservations in the MK that evening.   Can this be done???
> Thanks!



Probably not.  Some posters (incorrectly) say DME operates 24/7.  DME operates to accommodate flight schedules.  They'll run as late as it takes to pickup the last passenger and as early as it takes to transport the first passenger. DME picks up 3 hours before your flight (4 hours for an international flight).  

I checked, the last domestic flight tonight is a Spirit flight to FLL. It leaves at 9:38 which suggests a DME pickup time of 6:30. The last international flight is a midnight flight to Toronto, it leaves at midnight which suggests a 8p pickup.  I don't know if DME is smart enough to check your home address and realize your not taking the midnight flight to Canada.

You'll either have to take a car service/taxi to MCO.  Alternately stay at a Disney value resort and take DME the next morning.

edited to add It's possible a DME CM (on the phone) will put you down for a 10p pickup.  My concern would be getting the DME packet on your door with a much earlier pickup time.  I don't think DME will run a bus/van just for your family.


----------



## Patabel

Thanks, Lewisc!   Your answer is what I was thinking and hoping was wrong!    I'll just make other arrangements.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Patabel said:


> Since we have a very early flight on our return, we will be staying at the airport Hyatt overnight. How late can we arrange to return to the airport without flight information?  (or can we?)  We would like to go to the airport around 10:00 pm since we have dinner reservations in the MK that evening.   Can this be done???
> Thanks!



I'd hire a one way car/van service such as Happy Limo, FL Tours, etc.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Patabel said:


> Since we have a very early flight on our return, we will be staying at the airport Hyatt overnight. How late can we arrange to return to the airport without flight information?  (or can we?)  We would like to go to the airport around 10:00 pm since we have dinner reservations in the MK that evening.   Can this be done???
> Thanks!


The only way you'll really know is if you call Disney's Magical Express (DME) Guest Services at 1-866-599-0951.

Back in 2005, the year that DME started, I had no trouble making a reservation for a 10:00 p.m. Magical Express pickup.

I told the DME Guest Services agent that my wife and I would be at a F&W Festival dinner event on our check-out day, and that we would be be staying at the Orlando Airport Hyatt that night before flying out early the following morning. In other words, I told the agent the truth. I didn't try to provide "fake flight information."

The agent made the reservation for 10:00 p.m. She warned me not to miss the pickup. There would not be a later DME pickup from our resort that night. If we missed it, we would be on our own.

Subsequently, I changed our room reservations and our flights. This eliminated our stay at the Hyatt and our need for a late DME trip to the airport. So I can't tell you how it worked out.

Keep in mind that DME coaches go from WDW to MCO in the late evening because guests arrive on late flights and need to be taken to WDW. Normally, these late coaches are empty on their way to MCO because outbound flights from MCO don't resume until early the next morning.

In 2005, DME was willing to put us on one of these late coaches; we might have been the only passengers on the coach if we had gone ahead with it. Are they still willing to do so in 2010? Maybe. Maybe not. A phone call will answer that question.

Then please let us know what they tell you.


----------



## Lewisc

I don't think you'll really know unless DME lets you make a 10p reservation *and DME actually picks you up at 10p* I suspect your 10p pickup time will wind up being "adjusted" when you get your confirmation.

DME has no way of knowing if they'll be a late drop off at your resort.  DME has no way of knowing if they'll be a drop off at a specific time (10p).  They don't know if a late bus will be going back to MCO or will be done for the night. Very few flights land after 11p.

I guess the PP could call and try to make a 10p reservation. They'll have time to book a car service if they wind up being scheduled on an earlier bus.  I guess Disney  would wind up paying for a taxi *if the guest gets confirmation of a 10p bus and a bus doesn't arrive.*

edited to add by confirmation I mean the letter that's under your door (put on a doorknob?) a day or two before you checkout.





Horace Horsecollar said:


> The only way you'll really know is if you call Disney's Magical Express (DME) Guest Services at 1-866-599-0951.
> 
> Back in 2005, the year that DME started, I had no trouble making a reservation for a 10:00 p.m. Magical Express pickup.
> 
> .........
> 
> Keep in mind that DME coaches go from WDW to MCO in the late evening because guests arrive on late flights and need to be taken to WDW. Normally, these late coaches are empty on their way to MCO because outbound flights from MCO don't resume until early the next morning.
> 
> In 2005, DME was willing to put us on one of these late coaches; we might have been the only passengers on the coach if we had gone ahead with it. Are they still willing to do so in 2010? Maybe. Maybe not. A phone call will answer that question.
> 
> Then please let us know what they tell you.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Lewisc said:


> I don't think you'll really know unless DME lets you make a 10p reservation *and DME actually picks you up at 10p* I suspect your 10p pickup time will wind up being "adjusted" when you get your confirmation.


Yes. I would expect that a request for a DME reservation based on a specific pickup time could be adjusted 15 minutes either way to coordinate with other pickups, just like a DME reservation based on a flight time (which is seldom exactly 3 hours before scheduled flight departure).



Lewisc said:


> DME has no way of knowing if they'll be a late drop off at your resort.  DME has no way of knowing if they'll be a drop off at a specific time (10p).  They don't know if a late bus will be going back to MCO or will be done for the night. Very few flights land after 11p.


DME pickups have nothing to do with DME drop-offs. A DME coach usually drops off at several resorts in what we could call "inbound mode." Then, when it's empty, the coach changes to "outbound mode" and usually picks up guests at several resorts to return to the airport, where, once empty, it will then change back to "inbound mode." Presumably, the drivers get breaks in-between "modes." At some point, the coach is parked for the night at the Mears facility. But some coaches will continue to be dispatched to MCO until the final DME guest has arrived and checked in to DME.

What I tried to write is that DME coaches (usually empty) go from WDW to MCO at night to pick up arriving passengers headed to WDW.

DME runs almost around the clock, to the extent that there are guests either arriving at or departing from MCO. The DME fleet is likely to be idle in the hours between dropping the last guests after the final arrivals at MCO and around four hours before the earliest departures.

Again, I don't know if DME will still make reservations for a resort pickup at 10:00 p.m. as they did in 2005. A phone call should answer that question.


----------



## Chaosfilms

Looking through the different posts I don't see this question:

We're Cruising in December (yes, I know it's a ways off) and we're flying in from Los Angeles a day early; Thursday red eye, arriving Friday morning MCO.  We're coming in early in case of any delays, weather, etc.  We're thinking of staying at PO Riverside for Friday night, then off to the MAGIC on Saturday.

If we use the DME, we board in L.A. and do the bags make it to our room on Friday only to be picked up again on Friday Night/Saturday and taken to the ship? Or do they just go to the ship?  Is there a chance our bags might get lost in the quick turnaround?

Has anyone ever taken the DME from one the resort hotels to the ship?

Last, When we get off the ship, using the DME, they'll take the bags from the ship and we'll see them again in L.A., right?

Thanks for any advice, thoughts, etc.

Steve


----------



## goofy4tink

Chaosfilms said:


> Looking through the different posts I don't see this question:
> 
> We're Cruising in December (yes, I know it's a ways off) and we're flying in from Los Angeles a day early; Thursday red eye, arriving Friday morning MCO.  We're coming in early in case of any delays, weather, etc.  We're thinking of staying at PO Riverside for Friday night, then off to the MAGIC on Saturday.
> 
> If we use the DME, we board in L.A. and do the bags make it to our room on Friday only to be picked up again on Friday Night/Saturday and taken to the ship? Or do they just go to the ship?  Is there a chance our bags might get lost in the quick turnaround?
> 
> Has anyone ever taken the DME from one the resort hotels to the ship?
> 
> Last, When we get off the ship, using the DME, they'll take the bags from the ship and we'll see them again in L.A., right?
> 
> Thanks for any advice, thoughts, etc.
> 
> Steve


DME doesn't go to port..only between MCO and the Disney resorts. If you take DME to POR that first night, you will have to have other transport to the ship the next day. Now...I'm going to assume that you have probably booked DCL transportation from POR. It is a bus as well. I can't say how luggage is serviced from POR to the ship. You may be better off asking on the Cruise board.
When you get off the ship, you will most likely be taking the bus back to MCO..again, that will be a DCL bus, not DME. I know that some airlines allow you to check your bags right on the ship, similar to RAC at the resorts.


----------



## Chaosfilms

Thanks for the info.

Disney will handle luggage and transportation from when you board your flight to the ship and back, I just didn't know if they would also go to WDW, if you arrive early.  Haven't booked transportation yet, as we're not sure what we're going to end up doing, but I do know that we're probably going to want everything handled, so we don't have to carry, rent or deal with luggage or transportation.

I'll try the cruise boards. Thanks again.


----------



## colwell1

I am not sure if this has been answered yet.  Our plan is scheduled to land at MCO at 9:45 pm and due to the 10 pm cut off for baggage pick up service we have decided to get our own luggage.  My question is since it is going to take longer to DME because of stopping to get our checked luggage, how long while the DME be pickup passengers?  We will need to rush to the check in counter?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

colwell1 said:


> I am not sure if this has been answered yet.  Our plan is scheduled to land at MCO at 9:45 pm and due to the 10 pm cut off for baggage pick up service we have decided to get our own luggage.  My question is since it is going to take longer to DME because of stopping to get our checked luggage, how long while the DME be pickup passengers?  We will need to rush to the check in counter?



I believe they will still take guests to their resort after 10pm, the only difference is that they don't get your luggage for you and deliver it to your resort.  
After 10pm, you get your luggage and take it to the ME check in.  I would ask about a 945 pm arrival.  I would think unless your flight is delayed, you should still qualify for luggage service. Unless you really prefer to get your own bags.


----------



## goofy4tink

Stopping to get your luggage (which is a good idea at that time of day/night) will only add about 15 mins to your time.  In any case, DME stops retrieving luggage at 10pm, not people. They will get guests to their resorts 24/7. It may take a bit longer later at night simply because there are fewer people coming in and they wait a bit longer at the bus stop at MCO.


----------



## S <3 M

Is the Magic Express a 24 hours service?


----------



## goofy4tink

S <3 M said:


> Is the Magic Express a 24 hours service?


The buses run 24/7...it doesn't matter when you get to MCO, there will be transportation to your resort for you. BUT....luggage delivery service stops at 10pm, and doesn't resume until around 7am. If you arrive between those times, you shouldn't tag your checked bags..otherwise, they will remain at MCO until the next morning. Keep them untagged and get them yourself at baggage claim. Then bring them to the bus with you.


----------



## kaytieeldr

You know (no, but you will in a minute ), I think the PP should tag their bags anyway - assuming they want Magical Express to deliver their luggage if the plane lands on time.

If they get to the gate at 9:45, DME will automatically transport their checked luggage.  If they arrive later than 10, the airport's ramp agents will automatically send *all* luggage from that flight directly to baggage claim - where the PP can pick it up, even if it's been yellow-tagged.


----------



## jade1

Sorry if this was asked many times already, but Delta charges for even the first bag. So this sounds like we cannot simply walk up to the BWV ME area and expect them to take any bags correct? We need to prepay for them somewhere else (call BAGS) correct? And then bring some kind of receipt? How far in advance can you call and set this up? Thanks.




Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> *THIS POST WAS LAST UPDATED ON JUNE 5, 2009. Please read the ENTIRE first post before posting your question. Thanks!*
> *
> [*]If your carrier charges for checked luggage or excess luggage, you can still utilize the RAC desk. Simply call BAGS (the company that operates the RAC desk) prior to checking in at the desk. You may pay your fee over the phone using your Visa, MasterCard, or American Express card. (You can find the number for BAGS listed on your DME paperwork, or by dialing 0 from your resort telephone)*​


​


----------



## goofy4tink

I usually call BAGs the day before I'm due to depart. It takes about 10 mins. Just write down the confirmation number they give you (I just put it on my DME paper) and take it with you to RAC the next day when you check your bags.


----------



## jade1

goofy4tink said:


> I usually call BAGs the day before I'm due to depart. It takes about 10 mins. Just write down the confirmation number they give you (I just put it on my DME paper) and take it with you to RAC the next day when you check your bags.



Thank you-we will plan that.


----------



## Pixieflip

Flying Southwest, got my ME booklet, understand we have to schlep our own luggage to ME.  We travel on 2-20, but my ME tickets say Old Key West as our resort with the date of 2-21.  Our first night's stay on the 20th is at POFQ, then we transfer to OKW on the 21st.  I clearly explained this when I reserved the ME.  

Am I in trouble?  Do I need to call and get new tickets issued?  Or is it not a big deal?  Seems like I will need new tickets, but wanted to bounce it off you helpful people!  Thanks!


----------



## clkelley

Pixieflip said:


> Flying Southwest, got my ME booklet, understand we have to schlep our own luggage to ME.  We travel on 2-20, but my ME tickets say Old Key West as our resort with the date of 2-21.  Our first night's stay on the 20th is at POFQ, then we transfer to OKW on the 21st.  I clearly explained this when I reserved the ME.
> 
> Am I in trouble?  Do I need to call and get new tickets issued?  Or is it not a big deal?  Seems like I will need new tickets, but wanted to bounce it off you helpful people!  Thanks!



Wait a couple of days, you may get a separate package for the 1 night stay at POFQ.  If not, call the number on the DME packet and give them your POFQ reservation number to confirm you are in the system and ask for a DME package for your POFQ reservation.

As far as Southwest goes, going TO your resort all airlines can get bags delivered to the resort.  It's only going home that you have to take your own bags on DME.  (Of course, this is if you are arriving before 10pm). After 10pm, all guests have to get their own bags.


----------



## kaytieeldr

> Flying Southwest, got my ME booklet, understand we have to schlep our own luggage to ME.


No no _no_ *no* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO*!!!  Not if you mean 'on arrival in Orlando.  No.  Absolutely NOT.  *EVERY* airline "participates" in Magical Express luggage transfer for arrivals.  Every airline.  Period.  Just attach your yellow luggage tags as shown and described in your DME booklet.

About that, though - you need to contact Disney and be 100% certain that they have your reservation for Magical Express connected with your arrival on the 20th and going to POFQ.  Request an updated DME packet.


----------



## Pixieflip

Really??  Because I asked over and over and was told I had to go to baggage claim and get my own luggage and wheel it over to the ME counter.  I also received no yellow tags for our luggage.  

I will call again tomorrow, but would like to be fully educated before I call.


ETA:  Just reread the first post in this thread which seems to contradict what was just posted above this post.  What do I not understand?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Pixieflip said:
			
		

> ETA: Just reread the first post in this thread which seems to contradict what was just posted above this post. What do I not understand?


Respectfully, what part of my immediately-preceding response contradicts the first post in this thread?  We're talking about your arrival IN Orlando, correct?



Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> *"PARTICIPATING AIRLINE" ONLY REFERS TO THE RESORT AIRLINE CHECK IN DESK. *​
> 
> *IT DOES NOT REFER TO GROUND TRANSPORTATION TO/FROM THE AIRPORT, OR INBOUND LUGGAGE TRANSFERS.*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inbound to Walt Disney World:
> 
> *Anyone* who flies into Orlando International Airport with a Disney resort reservation can take advantage of Disney's Magical Express ground transfers, along with luggage transfers, provided you have specifically made DME reservations prior to arriving at Orlando International Airport.
> You do NOT need to use the luggage tags to take advantage of the ground transportation. You are more than welcome to claim your luggage at baggage claim and bring it on the bus with you.
> You can still take advantage of luggage transfers without using the yellow tags.


----------



## kaytieeldr

> Really?? Because I asked over and over and was told I had to go to baggage claim and get my own luggage and wheel it over to the ME counter.


What number have you been calling?  The direct line for Magical Express is 1-866-599-0951.


----------



## Pixieflip

kaytieeldr said:


> No no _no_ *no* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO* *NO*!!!  Not if you mean 'on arrival in Orlando.  No.  Absolutely NOT.  *EVERY* airline "participates" in Magical Express luggage transfer for arrivals.  Every airline.  Period.  Just attach your yellow luggage tags as shown and described in your DME booklet.



No offfense, but when you're confused, you're confused!   When I made my reservation at POFQ I was TOLD that I could NOT transfer my luggage, that I would have to get them myself at baggage claim and personally take it to the bus. Add that conversation to the fact that I did not receive any yellow luggage tags in my DME package...I think it's very easy to see why I thought what I thought.  

Anyway, thank you for the direct phone to the DME.  I called them today and got everything straightened out.  They didn't have my two resort reservations linked (probably the same person who told me the wrong info on the luggage! ) so they fixed that and are sending me a corrected packed, including yellow luggage tags!  

Thanks so much.  All set.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Pixieflip said:
			
		

> I made my reservation at POFQ


Gotcha.  DON'T listen to them.  The only phone number that provides 100% accurate information regarding Magical Express is that 866 number.  The only people I trust to give equally accurate information are *one* Travel Agent at *one* AAA office in New England, and DIS members.  No, let me correct that.  The Disney Specialist Travel Agents - Small World Vacations, Dream Travel, and similar - are equally knowledgeable.



> so they fixed that and are sending me a corrected packed, including yellow luggage tags!


If for any reason the packet doesn't arrive in time, *don't panic*.  Come back here and ask - we have advice for you


----------



## WizardLarz

I understand that SW is currently testing using RAC.  Have you heard anything as to if or when they may expand to all of the Resorts?


----------



## goofy4tink

WizardLarz said:


> I understand that SW is currently testing using RAC.  Have you heard anything as to if or when they may expand to all of the Resorts?


They are currently testing at the values...and only the values. I have talked to RAC people at BW (in Dec) and they still had no idea if, or when, SW would be available for RAC at other resorts. There seems to be some concern about the huge amount of addtl luggage being moved if that happens. So...as of right now, no news of other resorts being able to offer RAC to SW passengers.
And no, you are not able to head over to POP (or another value) and check your luggage there if you are staying at a different resort. You can only use RAC at the values if you are actively registered at that value resort.


----------



## brumley5

Originally Posted by bethbuchall
Ok...I have a weird question that hasn't been asked yet.

We are arriving in Orlando a week before we are staying on-site. We are renting a car for the first week and haven't decided whether we want to keep it for our on-site week.

Would it be possible to return the car to the airport the day that we are checking in at POR and then take ME to POR? So we aren't actually flying in that day, but it would be transportation to POR from the airport. If we can, that may help make our car rental decision for us.

Beth
Yes, that is possible. 





Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Yes, that is possible.



I had the same question too. (We will be in JAX prior to our WDW stay and will drive down).   So the assumption is that I will need to prebook the ME ride to WDW just as if I was flying in, since all arrivals need to be arranged beforehand (But all returns can be same-day reserved)


----------



## Lewisc

goofy4tink said:


> They are currently testing at the values...and only the values. I have talked to RAC people at BW (in Dec) and they still had no idea if, or when, SW would be available for RAC at other resorts. There seems to be some concern about the huge amount of addtl luggage being moved if that happens. So...as of right now, no news of other resorts being able to offer RAC to SW passengers.
> And no, you are not able to head over to POP (or another value) and check your luggage there if you are staying at a different resort. You can only use RAC at the values if you are actively registered at that value resort.



Adding SW will at least double, and probably at least triple, the amount of luggage handled by RAC.  That means larger RAC facilities.  More scales.  More space to store luggage.  MCO and the airlines don't want bags 10 hours before the flight.

Disney may be unable or unwilling to double the size of the RAC office in the deluxe resorts.  Disney probably doesn't want an amenity to be available in the value resorts and not deluxe.  My guess Disney will figure out something eventually.


----------



## goofy4tink

brumley5 said:


> Originally Posted by bethbuchall
> Ok...I have a weird question that hasn't been asked yet.
> 
> We are arriving in Orlando a week before we are staying on-site. We are renting a car for the first week and haven't decided whether we want to keep it for our on-site week.
> 
> Would it be possible to return the car to the airport the day that we are checking in at POR and then take ME to POR? So we aren't actually flying in that day, but it would be transportation to POR from the airport. If we can, that may help make our car rental decision for us.
> 
> Beth
> Yes, that is possible.
> 
> I had the same question too. (We will be in JAX prior to our WDW stay and will drive down).   So the assumption is that I will need to prebook the ME ride to WDW just as if I was flying in, since all arrivals need to be arranged beforehand (But all returns can be same-day reserved)


Well, first of all...I'm not entirely sure why there is a question from 2006 quoted here, but.....
Yes, you do need to prebook your ride with DME before you arrive there. They are not allowed to take walkups. So, even though you are driving in, you can reserve your ride to WDW with DME. The one thing I would suggest is this.......drop your family and luggage off at your WDW resort before you return the car. Then, you can return to the airport, drop off the car and then just you needs to ride DME back to the resort. 
Or....if you rent from Alamo or National, you can return the car to the Dolphin or Car Care Center.


----------



## Pirates life for me

Ok so we are staying at POP again this September and I know Southwest was being tested for airline check in last year and I think now as well my question is are they planning on continuing this or making it permanent?  This is going to determine if I go with Southwest on my return flight or use Airtran.

Anyone have any info on this? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## goofy4tink

Pirates life for me said:


> Ok so we are staying at POP again this September and I know Southwest was being tested for airline check in last year and I think now as well my question is are they planning on continuing this or making it permanent?  This is going to determine if I go with Southwest on my return flight or use Airtran.
> 
> Anyone have any info on this?
> 
> Thanks in advance


No idea if it's going to be 'permanent'.....RAC has been expanded to all the value resorts as of right now though. So, it should be safe to assume that you will be able to use it while at POP in September.  But....that isn't etched in stone.


----------



## GSDRescuer

Is it true that SWA is doing resort check in at ALL resorts now?


----------



## elgerber

Please forgive me, I'm sure this has been answered, but I can't go through at 73 pages right now.  Do you have to be using ME to use the RAC?  We always rent a car, but since we don't take off until 6pm this year, it would be nice to not have to have the luggage in the car all day.


----------



## goofy4tink

elgerber said:


> Please forgive me, I'm sure this has been answered, but I can't go through at 73 pages right now.  Do you have to be using ME to use the RAC?  We always rent a car, but since we don't take off until 6pm this year, it would be nice to not have to have the luggage in the car all day.



Nope....anyone can use it..as long as their airline is participating.


----------



## elgerber

goofy4tink said:


> Nope....anyone can use it..as long as their airline is participating.



Thank you!!


----------



## cheshiregirl

I read the first post multiple times but I am still sort of confused.

We are staying at POFQ and plan to use RAC as we are flying on continental.  Should I go ahead and pre-pay for our luggage fees before we even leave on the trip?  Or, do I need to do it by calling the BAGS number at the resort?


----------



## debg

And I shouldn't be, as I've used ME quite a few times... never quite like this though.

We're flying into MCO on AirTran on a Wednesday.  We want to use ME to get to Port Orleans.  We're renting a car at MCO on Friday and driving to Cape Canaveral. We'll stay overnight, turn in the rental, and cruise DCL for the week.  The following Saturday we'll debark, take DCL transportation to MCO, and fly back home, again on AirTran.

Are we allowed to use ME on Friday to take us from Port Orleans to MCO, in order to get our rental car?  I've priced things and renting MCO-Cape Canaveral is our best option, but only if we can get back to the airport using ME.

Thanks in advance.  If this is allowed, I'd greatly appreciate it if you could kind of walk me through the process of setting up the Port-Orleans to MCO return trip.  What do I tell ME, as I'll have no return flight info for Friday (though I do have it for the following Saturday)?

debg


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

debg said:


> And I shouldn't be, as I've used ME quite a few times... never quite like this though.
> 
> We're flying into MCO on AirTran on a Wednesday.  We want to use ME to get to Port Orleans.  We're renting a car at MCO on Friday and driving to Cape Canaveral. We'll stay overnight, turn in the rental, and cruise DCL for the week.  The following Saturday we'll debark, take DCL transportation to MCO, and fly back home, again on AirTran.
> 
> Are we allowed to use ME on Friday to take us from Port Orleans to MCO, in order to get our rental car?  I've priced things and renting MCO-Cape Canaveral is our best option, but only if we can get back to the airport using ME.
> 
> Thanks in advance.  If this is allowed, I'd greatly appreciate it if you could kind of walk me through the process of setting up the Port-Orleans to MCO return trip.  What do I tell ME, as I'll have no return flight info for Friday (though I do have it for the following Saturday)?
> 
> debg



I just did this last week.  What a PITA it was!!  We took ME from WL to MCO then rented from Avis, dropped off at PC office and took their shuttle back to port.   Sounds easy right?  Wrong!!!

We waited for the ME bus at 8:50 am.  By the time we stopped at 2 other resorts, stop for quick bathroom break, got our car, stopped for some bottled water closer to PC, it was noon when we dropped off our luggage at PC.  By the time we returned the car and waited again for Avis shuttle, it was 1 pm.  We finally boarded the ship at 1:20 pm. 
If we had paid a little more for private car service, we'd have been in terminal relaxing by 10:00 am; it's only 50-60 min drive.  

We've used Happy Limo 3x to PC and always had great service and even a free upgrade each time.  I was trying to go the cheapest route possible since this was a quickie 3nt 'budget' cruise between 2 7-nt cruises.  Can't splurge every time.   I knew for sure I didn't want to use DCL bus to PC as they don't pick up from WDW resorts until late. (to me)

Oh and ds9 lost his Nintendo DSi throught the ordeal of waiting for ME bus, riding all over WDW property on ME bus, waiting in MCO, trekking luggage to rental car garage, loading car, driving to PC, waiting for shuttle back to PC, then sitting in port terminal. 

If you still want to do it, I found a flight on USAirways that corresponded to the time I wanted ME to pick us up at WL.  They usually pick up 3 hrs pre flight.  We wanted to be picked up around 9 am so I looked online to find a noon ish flight.    Tell the ME driver that you want to get off at the 1st MCO stop.  When he asked us A or B as we boarded the bus, dh told him USAirways so the driver put our luggage on the B side, 2nd stop.  Since we wanted to get a car and not really flying, we figured we could hop off at the 1st stop but our luggage was way in the back under the bus and mixed with others.   We didn't want to really inconvenience the driver so we had to get back on and ride around to the B side.   I didn't think that they sort the luggage when they load or I would have told him we want to get off 1st stop and don't care which side it is. 

Your best plan so far is taking DCL bus back to MCO.  Since you're flying Airtran you're eligible for onboard check in.  Once you put your luggage outside your door last night of cruise, you don't see it until you arrive at your home airport.  Walk off the ship almost hands free and hop on the bus, skip baggage lines at MCO. So convenient and easy!!


----------



## clkelley

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> I just did this last week.  What a PITA it was!!  We took ME from WL to MCO then rented from Avis, dropped off at PC office and took their shuttle back to port.   Sounds easy right?  Wrong!!!
> 
> We waited for the ME bus at 8:50 am.  By the time we stopped at 2 other resorts, stop for quick bathroom break, got our car, stopped for some bottled water closer to PC, it was noon when we dropped off our luggage at PC.  By the time we returned the car and waited again for Avis shuttle, it was 1 pm.  We finally boarded the ship at 1:20 pm.
> If we had paid a little more for private car service, we'd have been in terminal relaxing by 10:00 am; it's only 50-60 min drive.
> 
> We've used Happy Limo 3x to PC and always had great service and even a free upgrade each time.  I was trying to go the cheapest route possible since this was a quickie 3nt 'budget' cruise between 2 7-nt cruises.  Can't splurge every time.   I knew for sure I didn't want to use DCL bus to PC as they don't pick up from WDW resorts until late. (to me)
> 
> Oh and ds9 lost his Nintendo DSi throught the ordeal of waiting for ME bus, riding all over WDW property on ME bus, waiting in MCO, trekking luggage to rental car garage, loading car, driving to PC, waiting for shuttle back to PC, then sitting in port terminal.
> 
> If you still want to do it, I found a flight on USAirways that corresponded to the time I wanted ME to pick us up at WL.  They usually pick up 3 hrs pre flight.  We wanted to be picked up around 9 am so I looked online to find a noon ish flight.    Tell the ME driver that you want to get off at the 1st MCO stop.  When he asked us A or B as we boarded the bus, dh told him USAirways so the driver put our luggage on the B side, 2nd stop.  Since we wanted to get a car and not really flying, we figured we could hop off at the 1st stop but our luggage was way in the back under the bus and mixed with others.   We didn't want to really inconvenience the driver so we had to get back on and ride around to the B side.   I didn't think that they sort the luggage when they load or I would have told him we want to get off 1st stop and don't care which side it is.
> 
> Your best plan so far is taking DCL bus back to MCO.  Since you're flying Airtran you're eligible for onboard check in.  Once you put your luggage outside your door last night of cruise, you don't see it until you arrive at your home airport.  Walk off the ship almost hands free and hop on the bus, skip baggage lines at MCO. So convenient and easy!!



One thing that might have made it easier is to just have one person go early in the morning on DME and get the rental car, then just drive back to Disney and pick up the rest of the family and the luggage.  Yep, it is a little more driving and a few more tolls, but it sounds like the hassle was the luggage and dragging it through MCO.


----------



## goofy4tink

cheshiregirl said:


> I read the first post multiple times but I am still sort of confused.
> 
> We are staying at POFQ and plan to use RAC as we are flying on continental.  Should I go ahead and pre-pay for our luggage fees before we even leave on the trip?  Or, do I need to do it by calling the BAGS number at the resort?


IF you mean before you even leave on your trip, then, no. You will pay, I believe, at the checkin counter for Continental when you get to your departure airport. Then, when you are at WDW, you will get a notice, the day before you are due to depart, that will give you the phone number for BAGs..the outfit that takes your baggage fee monies. You can call them (I do it the day before departure) and pay your luggage fees with a credit card. Then, when you get to the RAC counter the next day, show them the confirmation number (that BAGS gave you the day before) and you're good to go.



clkelley said:


> One thing that might have made it easier is to just have one person go early in the morning on DME and get the rental car, then just drive back to Disney and pick up the rest of the family and the luggage.  Yep, it is a little more driving and a few more tolls, but it sounds like the hassle was the luggage and dragging it through MCO.


This is exactly what we did. Had one person go back to MCO (because we got a terriifc rate there vs at WDW), get the car, and then drove back to our resort, packed everything up and drove to PC from there.
But, to answer the question...yes, you can use DME to get back to MCO that Friday to pick up your car.
Have you checked the other car rental offices as well?? I have gotten a good rate with Alamo at the Dolphin and with Budget at the Doubletree in DTD (they will actually bring you to their office).


----------



## debg

goofy4tink said:


> But, to answer the question...yes, you can use DME to get back to MCO that Friday to pick up your car.
> Have you checked the other car rental offices as well?? I have gotten a good rate with Alamo at the Dolphin and with Budget at the Doubletree in DTD (they will actually bring you to their office).




I can't find anything within budget.  The thing is, we don't need or even really want a car while at WDW - we'll arrive Wednesday evening and hope to be on our way to Cape Canaveral Friday morning.  All we plan to do at WDW is shop at Downtown Disney and hang at the pool so I really hate to spend 3X the money on a rental.

So, exactly what do I do to use ME to get back to the airport?  I really give "fake" air travel information, or do I just call ME and explain the situation?  I definitely want to drive to Cape Canaveral - we've got plans there Friday afternoon and evening and a car is necessary.

For our return home, we're taking DCL's transpo straight to the airport.  I'm only having problems on the front end of the trip.

Thanks again for walking me through this.  I do appreciate it.

debg


----------



## CleveRocks

debg said:


> So, exactly what do I do to use ME to get back to the airport?  I really give "fake" air travel information, or do I just call ME and explain the situation?  I definitely want to drive to Cape Canaveral - we've got plans there Friday afternoon and evening and a car is necessary.


No need to fake anything or to get too creative.

Call DME directly at 866-599-0951, explain your situation, and they'll understand and they'll hook you up.  HOWEVER, you can't make this call until 60 days before your reservation ... any earlier than that and the DME folks won't have access to your resort reservation info.  And since having a resort reservation is a prerequisite for having a DME reservation, they won't be able to make a DME reservation for you that early.


----------



## debg

CleveRocks said:


> No need to fake anything or to get too creative.
> 
> Call DME directly at 866-599-0951, explain your situation, and they'll understand and they'll hook you up.  HOWEVER, you can't make this call until 60 days before your reservation ... any earlier than that and the DME folks won't have access to your resort reservation info.  And since having a resort reservation is a prerequisite for having a DME reservation, they won't be able to make a DME reservation for you that early.



Thanks so much!  This is exactly what I was hoping to hear.  I explained the situation to DH this a.m. and he was not ok with 'faking' anything, told me to go ahead and reserve the rental, even at the too-high rates.  He'll be glad to hear we don't need the rental car after all (except for our drive to Cape Canaveral).  I'm happy and relieved.  I hate spending money that doesn't need to be spent.

Thanks again!  I really appreciate it.
debg


----------



## goofy4tink

Okay....I must be missing something here. I don't think I said anything about renting for more than the time you needed the car to just get to PC. But..you can do that either at MCO, on that Friday, or at another rental area...the Doubletree at DTD or the Alamo/National counter at the Dolphin.
It would depend on where you got the best one day rate. If the best rate you find is at MCO, then just make your reservations. Fake info?? Not really. I usually give DME the flight info for a flight that is leaving 2.5 hrs after I need to rent my car. For instance..if I need to pickup my car at 11am, I find flight info that has a flight departing at 2ish. It just makes life simpler with DME. For whatever reason, they seem to be easier to deal with when giving them 'fake' info. Each time I have tried to just make plans to get to MCO to pick up a rental car, it seems to boggle the person's mind at DME. Just easier to give them the info they need.


----------



## shovan

GSDRescuer said:


> Is it true that SWA is doing resort check in at ALL resorts now?



This is the question that I was going to ask.  I don't see that anyone answered this.  I read on another website that SWA was added.  Asked DVC Member Services & they said yes it has been added.  Can anyone confirm that SWA is doing resort check in at all resorts?


----------



## goofy4tink

shovan said:


> This is the question that I was going to ask.  I don't see that anyone answered this.  I read on another website that SWA was added.  Asked DVC Member Services & they said yes it has been added.  Can anyone confirm that SWA is doing resort check in at all resorts?



It would seem so. I can't be absolutely sure if 100% have been added yet. There may be one or two that aren't up to speed yet, but the vast majority are up and running with SW and RAC!!


----------



## mlittig

Here is what moderator CanadianGuy  posted on 3/30/10:

 **** Southwest Airlines Resort Airline Check In - UPDATED 3/30/2010 **** 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's the FAQ sheets and the schedule for the RAC rollout. It's not on the official letterhead and says nothing about confidentiality so, we're okay to pass this information on. 

Anyways, here's the information that I can pass along. This jives with what I've known to be true and specific questions can be directed to the BAGS Info guest line located at the bottom of this post.

Resort Rollout Schedule

March 9th - Disney's Yacht and Beach Club Resorts and Disney's Boardwalk Resort

March 16th - Disney's Contemporary Resort, Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa, and Disney's Polynesian Resort

March 23rd - Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge (Jambo House and Kidani Village), Disney's Wilderness Lodge, and Disney's Fort Wilderness Resort & Campground

March 30th - Disney's Port Orleans Resorts - Riverside and French Quarter

April 6th - Disney's Coronado Springs Resort and Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa

Rollouts for Disney's Old Key West Resort and Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort will be completed at a later date.

Southwest 24-Hour Check-In

The Resort Airline Check-In staff will process the 24-hour in advance check-in for all Southwest Guests as long as they have pre-registered at the Airport Welcome Center.

Will Southwest Guests receive their boarding passes to their resort room like other Resort Airline Check-In Express Guests?
Guests arriving to MCO utilizing DME will be pre-registered for RAC at the Welcome Center. Guests who are flying on eligible Southwest flights have the option with DME to sign up for RAC. These Guests will receive their boarding passes and temporary luggage tags at their room the morning of departure. The Welcome Center will have information fliers for Guests explaining the process.

What if a Guest does not elect to participate in pre-registration for RAC or does not come through the Welcome Center? Can they still utilize RAC?
Guests can utilize RAC on the morning of their departure to check-in for their flights and receive their boarding passes. They will not receive any documents in their room.

Southwest Airlines utilizes boarding groups for their flights rather then seat assignments. How does this impact the RAC process for pre-registered Guests?
For Guests who are pre-registered at the Welcome Center, RAC will automatically check Guests in for their flights 24 hours from their flight time. Boarding groups are assigned on a first-come, first-served basis by Southwest Airlines. RAC's automated check-in process does not guarantee a certain boarding group; however, the chances are the same as a Guest checking-in online.

At the Resorts, we have Southwest Guests who come to the Concierge Desk to check-in 24 hours prior to their flight. What should we do?
If the Guests have been pre-registered via the Welcome Center, they will be checked in by RAC and their boarding passes and temporary luggage tags will be delivered to their room the morning of their departure. For Guests who have not been checked-in via the Welcome Center, they are to follow the existing Front Desk process.

If I check-in a Guest on the Southwest website and they are re-registered for RAC, will it negatively impact the Guest's boarding group?
No, it will not. RAC's system automatically kicks off the check-in process 24 hours before flight time. If a Guest has completed the check-in online before the RAC system has completed the process, RAC will receive notification that the reservation has already been checked-in and it will receive the same boarding group that the Guest received. RAC will still send the printed boarding passes and temporary luggage tags to the Guest as planned. If boarding passes have already been printed out then they will receive duplicates on their door the morning of departure.

Can I add or delete luggage for the Guest via the Southwest website?
No, the Southwest website does not allow changes to the luggage; the site is for flight check-in only. If Guests have incorrect luggage totals and it is 48 hours prior to flight time, they may call the Service Center to add luggage documented with DME. Or, on the morning of departure when dropping theirs luggage off with RAC, they may add luggage to their reservation at the desk.

What if they receive too many temporary luggage tags?
Any unused temporary tags can be discarded. If not used, they are deleted from the airline system within a specific time before flight time (this is the case with all RAC airlines).

Does Southwest Airlines have baggage fees?
At this time, Southwest allows for passengers to fly without fees for two checked bags per ticketed passenger. Fees are assessed for overweight/oversized luggage and additional bags over two. Guests who need to pay fees follow the same process as all other RAC airlines and pay these fees at the Desk or to save time by calling Baggage Airline Guest Services at (407) 284-1231 

I am very excited that Southwest  will be participating in resort airline check-in when we go next week   Hope this helps


----------



## GSDRescuer

Rollouts for Disney's Old Key West Resort and Disney's Caribbean Beach Resort will be completed at a later date.


CBR is the one I am waiting for. Waiting for the  that RAC is up and running................


----------



## goofy4tink

To the best of our knowledge, RAC is participating at almost all of the resorts. There may be one or two that haven't been added due to storage issues. But, they are all going to be onboard soon, if not already.


----------



## coasterbob

If we are flying SW and have NOT registered for DME yet, should we call  DVC memeber services to book? We are flying on *4/23 *so can we just use regular luggage tags?  And do we need to get our own luggage to bring to the buses?  Also do we need to register at the airport for return RAC?  Sorry for so many questions?    Bob


----------



## goofy4tink

coasterbob said:


> If we are flying SW and have NOT registered for DME yet, should we call  DVC memeber services to book? We are flying on *4/23 *so can we just use regular luggage tags?  And do we need to get our own luggage to bring to the buses?  Also do we need to register at the airport for return RAC?  Sorry for so many questions?    Bob


You can also call DME directly...might actually be a better idea since you're so close. I don't have the number handy though.
You won't have time to get your info packet, so you will have to go to the checkin counter, level 1 past all the rental car counters. There they will issue you all bus vouchers (which you need to get on those buses to the resort). You have two options as far as your bags go....get them yourself and bring them to the bus with you, but I don't recommend that. You arrive on Side A of the airport, you would have to go down to level 2 and get your bags, then go back up to level 3 of Side A, then cross the terminal area over to Side B, then go down to level 1 and get DME there....a fair amount of walking.
Or.....
you can just give the DME CM your baggage claim receipts and a description of your checked bags. They will send someone to get your bags and get them to the resort trucks for delivery to your room.

So, call and get your reservations made. You can try calling MS and have them do it for you, but don't put it off. It has to be made before you arrive at the airport. You can also book your return trip with DME at this time...just give them all your flight info.
Then, tag your bags with your regular luggage tags. I would also put something really different on each bag so you can give that description to the DME people at checkin. It will make finding your bags easier for them.  You can doublecheck at this time to make sure they have your return info correct in the system.
Your bags will be in your room up to 4-5 hrs after you checkin at your resort. BUT...if you are staying DVC, all bets are off unless you are arriving mid-afternoon. You may not be able to get into your villa right away, so it won't matter too much when your bags arrive.
Be sure to pack anything you need for the rest of the day in your carryon bags. THat way you can change, go for a swim..whatever...when you first get there. There is no need to wait around for your checked bags to arrive.


----------



## coasterbob

goofy4tink said:


> You can also call DME directly...might actually be a better idea since you're so close. I don't have the number handy though.
> You won't have time to get your info packet, so you will have to go to the checkin counter, level 1 past all the rental car counters. There they will issue you all bus vouchers (which you need to get on those buses to the resort). You have two options as far as your bags go....get them yourself and bring them to the bus with you, but I don't recommend that. You arrive on Side A of the airport, you would have to go down to level 2 and get your bags, then go back up to level 3 of Side A, then cross the terminal area over to Side B, then go down to level 1 and get DME there....a fair amount of walking.
> Or.....
> you can just give the DME CM your baggage claim receipts and a description of your checked bags. They will send someone to get your bags and get them to the resort trucks for delivery to your room.
> 
> So, call and get your reservations made. You can try calling MS and have them do it for you, but don't put it off. It has to be made before you arrive at the airport. You can also book your return trip with DME at this time...just give them all your flight info.
> Then, tag your bags with your regular luggage tags. I would also put something really different on each bag so you can give that description to the DME people at checkin. It will make finding your bags easier for them.  You can doublecheck at this time to make sure they have your return info correct in the system.
> Your bags will be in your room up to 4-5 hrs after you checkin at your resort. BUT...if you are staying DVC, all bets are off unless you are arriving mid-afternoon. You may not be able to get into your villa right away, so it won't matter too much when your bags arrive.
> Be sure to pack anything you need for the rest of the day in your carryon bags. THat way you can change, go for a swim..whatever...when you first get there. There is no need to wait around for your checked bags to arrive.



Thank you for your quick response!  The only concern I have about the luggage is we are traveling with a  2 1/2 yr old and a 5-month old and might need some of the luggage/stroller etc. when we get to Boardwalk.  I know we probably won't get in the resort early (our flight arrives at 9:30AM), but might feel better if we have the luggage earlier.   I guess we'll just have to make the call about all that  walking versus waiting 4-5 hours for the luggage.


----------



## ses1230

mlittig said:


> March 16th - Disney's Contemporary Resort,



Ok, sorry if this is a silly question, but does this include BLT??


----------



## goofy4tink

coasterbob said:


> Thank you for your quick response!  The only concern I have about the luggage is we are traveling with a  2 1/2 yr old and a 5-month old and might need some of the luggage/stroller etc. when we get to Boardwalk.  I know we probably won't get in the resort early (our flight arrives at 9:30AM), but might feel better if we have the luggage earlier.   I guess we'll just have to make the call about all that  walking versus waiting 4-5 hours for the luggage.


Don't forget that each ticketed person gets a carryon. There should be at least 3 carryon bags there....a change of clothes won't take too much room, especially for the kiddos! You should be able to gate check the stroller/s. Then you'll have them right up until the time you board and then as soon as you deplane...very nice to have in the airports!!! You should be able to pack what you need in three carryon bags...maybe even in two. But, that's up to you.



ses1230 said:


> Ok, sorry if this is a silly question, but does this include BLT??


Yep...BLT too.


----------



## acpalmer

I will fully admit I have not read all 74 pages, but I have read about 35 of them and didn't see this answered, so I'm going to go ahead and ask.

We are flying on United when we leave MCO (we are also arriving on United, but that's beside the point) and I understand they are a participating airline, so I can call BAGS ahead of time to pay my luggage fee and then check in at the RAC desk, etc.  My question comes from the fact that United charges one fee per bag if you pay it at check-in, but a lower fee if you check in online (up to) 24 hours before your flight and pay it online.  I would, as you might guess, like to pay the lower fee and am happy to check in online in order to do that.  BUT, can I do this and still use the RAC desk to check my bags there all the way through to our final destination rather than having to deal with them on the ME bus myself?  Or in order to use the RAC desk do I have to pay the fee through BAGS?  And I'm assuming BAGS would charge me the higher fee--does that sound right?  If I am able to do it online ahead of time (and still use RAC), will I need to print anything at that time to show to the RAC desk?  And if I need to print, where could I do that?

Sorry, I know I have lots of questions stacked up in the one paragraph, but any help with this would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!!


----------



## ACDSNY

acpalmer said:


> We are flying on United when we leave MCO (we are also arriving on United, but that's beside the point) and I understand they are a participating airline, so I can call BAGS ahead of time to pay my luggage fee and then check in at the RAC desk, etc. My question comes from the fact that United charges one fee per bag if you pay it at check-in, but a lower fee if you check in online (up to) 24 hours before your flight and pay it online.


 
I don't know if things have changed since last Nov, but when we flew home on United we checked in at SSR Airline Check in counter and they only collected fees for our second bag, all our first checked bags were no fee.  I never found out why.


----------



## GSDRescuer

Anyone have an update on the progress of RAC with SWA at CBR?


----------



## nemofans

Will they be adding SWA to DCL anytime soon?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

nemofans said:


> Will they be adding SWA to DCL anytime soon?



Gosh, I sure hope so!   Wouldn't that be great to use Onboard Checkin with SWA.  Would be worth paying for EBCI!


----------



## leebee

It looks like we might be flying to FL a day earlier than planned, and arriving at a gawd-awful time (quarter past midnight). Is it possible for us to stay at a cheap (priceline) airport hotel and take DME to POP the next day? Maybe tell DME that we would be arriving at 10 am the next day on flight xyz and that we would handle our own bags. That way we could shuttle from the airport hotel to the terminal and take DME to POP. 

Gotta go to bed


----------



## goofy4tink

Absolutely okay....many do just that when arriving late at night. Give DME any old flight info for a flight that arrives in the morning. Then, after a decent night's sleep, grab your bags and head over to the airport and the DME counter. Your bags will go underneath the bus you are riding on. Very easy.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

leebee said:


> It looks like we might be flying to FL a day earlier than planned, and arriving at a gawd-awful time (quarter past midnight). Is it possible for us to stay at a cheap (priceline) airport hotel and take DME to POP the next day? Maybe tell DME that we would be arriving at 10 am the next day on flight xyz and that we would handle our own bags. That way we could shuttle from the airport hotel to the terminal and take DME to POP.
> 
> Gotta go to bed



I would try to get the Hyatt MCO on Hotwire if possible.  No shuttle at all, right inside the terminal about 50 steps from security.  So easy and convenient.  They'll even fetch your bags from baggage claim for a small fee if you're really tired. Maybe $10 I think. 
Hyatt is the only 4* in the 'MCO area' that has a Tripadvisor rating of 4.5. Any other TA rating is not the Hyatt.


----------



## christiemarsh88

Here's a question for you guys:

I am flying into Orlando in a couple of weeks on Allegiant, will be staying at an All Star Resort, and plan on using Magical Express. I have a couple of friends who will be flying in from other parts of the country, and we will all be sharing a room. Can you book Magical Express for multiple flights for one room? And how exactly does Magical Express work? Will there be one shuttle that we have to catch, or will they come on a schedule and we can just get one whenever? Will we all need to be on the same shuttle, or can we meet up at the room?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## goofy4tink

christiemarsh88 said:


> Here's a question for you guys:
> 
> I am flying into Orlando in a couple of weeks on Allegiant, will be staying at an All Star Resort, and plan on using Magical Express. I have a couple of friends who will be flying in from other parts of the country, and we will all be sharing a room. Can you book Magical Express for multiple flights for one room? And how exactly does Magical Express work? Will there be one shuttle that we have to catch, or will they come on a schedule and we can just get one whenever? Will we all need to be on the same shuttle, or can we meet up at the room?
> 
> Thanks for any help!


As long as everyone is listed on a resort reservation, they get to ride the DME bus. If someone is not listed on the room reservation, they will not be allowed on the bus.

So....assuming all of you are listed on the room reservation (and you have given the info to whomever you booked your stay with...they will add everyone to the DME part)...when you get your packet with the DME info, vouchers for the buses, and yellow luggage tags for your checked bags (one per person), you should see a voucher and a luggage tag for each person listed on the room reservation. It is going to be up to whomever got the info packet to get the luggage tags to everyone else. Otherwise, the luggage will go directly to baggage claim and you either get it yourself and bring it to the bus, or give DME CMs a description of the bags and they take care of getting them for you.
You will be directed to the appropriate bus line for the AllStar resorts. There is no 'set time' but rather you just get in line and get on the next bus that comes. Which means that if you all arrive at different times, you can wait, in the lounge area by DME, for everyone to get there, and then checkin together and take the same bus. Or, you can just get on the bus when you get there and you can all meet up at the resort...either way is good.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

christiemarsh88 said:


> Can you book Magical Express for multiple flights for one room?


Yes. When Disney designed DME, they knew that family members or friends on the same room reservation might arrive at different times, on different airlines, from different cities, and even on different days on or *after* check-in day. So each person on a room reservation should have his or her own flight information on the DME reservation record. This also applies to departure, except that the date must be on or *before* check-out day.

The bag routing tags will all be sent to one person, who will then need to re-mail some of them to the other travelers.

The main thing is that every DME passenger must be listed on the room reservation and must have an advance DME reservation.



christiemarsh88 said:


> And how exactly does Magical Express work? Will there be one shuttle that we have to catch, or will they come on a schedule and we can just get one whenever? Will we all need to be on the same shuttle, or can we meet up at the room?



DME motorcoaches leave often, with each one serving 3 or 4 resorts. You just check in at the DME counter (or you may even be sent directly to a boarding queue). The actual dispatch times are dynamic, based on actual demand. It's unusual to wait more than a half hour for dispatch, and it's not uncommon to be dispatched much sooner. 

You won't necessarily be on the next motorcoach departure. You'll on the next motorcoach departure that includes your resort.

Each member of your party could be on a different motorcoach. Or you could also choose to wait at the airport until you all arrive and then take the same motorcoach, but it's probably more fun to meet at the resort.


----------



## Mlissa88

I'm sure I'm repeating a question that others have asked but I couldn't find in as I was paging through....

If we make a DVC reservation and two of the people on our room reservation for 5 want to use magical express....can they use it even if we don't?  

My husband, son and I will be driving but my inlaws will be flying....can they use ME?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Mlissa88 said:


> If we make a DVC reservation and two of the people on our room reservation for 5 want to use magical express....can they use it even if we don't?
> 
> My husband, son and I will be driving but my inlaws will be flying....can they use ME?


Yes.

In this regard, DME is very flexible. DME is available to every guest who is listed on a room reservation, but not everyone has to use it. Also, it's available roundtrip or one-way. And not everyone has to travel on the same flights of even on the same days.


----------



## goofy4tink

Mlissa88 said:


> I'm sure I'm repeating a question that others have asked but I couldn't find in as I was paging through....
> 
> If we make a DVC reservation and two of the people on our room reservation for 5 want to use magical express....can they use it even if we don't?
> 
> My husband, son and I will be driving but my inlaws will be flying....can they use ME?


You should be able to bring up the DME page at the DVC site. There, you should be able to list the people who will be using DME..coming and going. Just list the names of those who will be on the bus, their flight info..both ways.


----------



## matt314hew

I have a question.  

We are flying into Orlando from Pittsburgh and will be using the DME.  The last time we used it, we had to get our own luggage but I was reading that they will get the luggage for us and put it on the bus for us.  Has anyone done this? and How does it work?


----------



## nemofans

It doesn't go on the bus you will be on.  All the luggage will be picked up & brought to WDW.  Then they drop the luggage off at the corresponding resorts.  Your luggage will show up in your room at least 3 hrs after you check in.  If there's something you will need right away, make sure you put it in your carry on so you have it.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

matt314hew said:


> The last time we used it, we had to get our own luggage but I was reading that they will get the luggage for us and put it on the bus for us.  Has anyone done this? and How does it work?


You only had to get your own luggage if you arrived after 10:00 p.m. (and only since that relatively new rule went into effect).

Your bags will not be "put on the bus" for you. They'll travel on a truck.

Here's how it works:


If you have a DME reservation, Disney will send yellow baggage routing tags to you several weeks before your flight as part of a DME packet.
Before you go to the airport, attach a tag to the handle of each bag you plan to check.
When packing, pack carry-ons with anything you'll want to have right away when you arrive at WDW, along with the usual fragile items, valuables, and medicines.
Check your bags at your home airport, as you normally would. The airline will attach an additional luggage routing tag to each bag (destination MCO).
When you arrive at Orlando International, skip baggage claim and head directly to DME. (There will be instructions in your DME packet.)
Meanwhile, your airline will unload the plane and transfer DME-tagged bags to Disney. They'll be sorted, put onto a truck, and turned over to bell services at your resort.
Check-in at your resort.
Go to your room (if it's ready), change clothes if you wish (aren't you glad you packed a carry-on?), and go out and have fun.
Your bags will be delivered to your room some time after you check in. Disney says to allow *up to 3 hours* (not "at least 3 hrs after you check in"). You don't have to be in your room because DME includes the inbound bellman tip.

It's a great system.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

I have a couple of questions.

We have used DME numerous times but we have always picked up our luggage and brought with us on the bus.  I am always so afraid of a suitcase or two not making it.  I am trying to convince myself to try just going with it and head right to the bus....so I guess my question is...the only way I would know that a piece of luggage did not make it would be when we got to our room?  Like there is no list of guests on a particular flight and how many bags would be picked up correct that they could notify you?  I know it sounds stupid, but I am just a nervous wreck between the flight as it is and then the worry of missing luggage.

Second...we have a car rental arranged to be picked up at the Dolphin.  We are staying at Kidani for the first half of our stay adn then switching to Boardwalk.  Is it possible that one of us could take a Boardwalk DME bus from MCO when we land and the other two go to check in at Kidani or would that not be allowed since we do not have a reservation checking in that day at Boardwalk?

And last...since we are switching resorts, I had to make 2 DME reservations.  I received all our paperwork for the arrival, but not the departure.  Should I be worried?  

Thanks so much!


----------



## matt314hew

Horace Horsecollar said:


> You only had to get your own luggage if you arrived after 10:00 p.m. (and only since that relatively new rule went into effect).
> 
> Your bags will not be "put on the bus" for you. They'll travel on a truck.
> 
> Here's how it works:
> 
> 
> If you have a DME reservation, Disney will send yellow baggage routing tags to you several weeks before your flight as part of a DME packet.
> Before you go to the airport, attach a tag to the handle of each bag you plan to check.
> When packing, pack carry-ons with anything you'll want to have right away when you arrive at WDW, along with the usual fragile items, valuables, and medicines.
> Check your bags at your home airport, as you normally would. The airline will attach an additional luggage routing tag to each bag (destination MCO).
> When you arrive at Orlando International, skip baggage claim and head directly to DME. (There will be instructions in your DME packet.)
> Meanwhile, your airline will unload the plane and transfer DME-tagged bags to Disney. They'll be sorted, put onto a truck, and turned over to bell services at your resort.
> Check-in at your resort.
> Go to your room (if it's ready), change clothes if you wish (aren't you glad you packed a carry-on?), and go out and have fun.
> Your bags will be delivered to your room some time after you check in. Disney says to allow *up to 3 hours* (not "at least 3 hrs after you check in"). You don't have to be in your room because DME includes the inbound bellman tip.
> 
> It's a great system.



Thanks, I was really curious on how it worked.  My flight gets in at 8:10 PM, so we will be in the room.  I am just hoping that we get our luggage quickly. 



nemofans said:


> It doesn't go on the bus you will be on.  All the luggage will be picked up & brought to WDW.  Then they drop the luggage off at the corresponding resorts.  Your luggage will show up in your room at least 3 hrs after you check in.  If there's something you will need right away,
> make sure you put it in your carry on so you have it.



We always pack an extra pair of clothes in our carry-on, so that we have it incase, along with medications we need and other stuff.


----------



## kaytieeldr

dvcfamily41801 said:
			
		

> We have used DME numerous times but we have always picked up our luggage and brought with us on the bus. I am always so afraid of a suitcase or two not making it. I am trying to convince myself to try just going with it and head right to the bus....so I guess my question is...the only way I would know that a piece of luggage did not make it would be when we got to our room?


No list (plans change constantly) but afaik the Cast Members at the Welcome Center ask you how many bags you checked.  If fewer bags than that with your bar code arrives, Disney acts as your agent in tracking the missing luggage.  If you don't tag your luggage and instead choose to wait for for it, and one or more bags don't show up, YOU need to spend additional time at the airport filling out claim forms, waiting in line, etc.

Note that your luggage will likely *NOT* be in your room when you get to it.  The DME packet you're sent tells you to expect it up to three hours after you check in at your resort.  Of course, if you check in and then head off to a park, arriving in your room for the first time a number of hours later, yes, your luggage should be there.  If anything is missing, start by calling Bell Services for assistance.



> Second...we have a car rental arranged to be picked up at the Dolphin. We are staying at Kidani for the first half of our stay adn then switching to Boardwalk. Is it possible that one of us could take a Boardwalk DME bus from MCO when we land


No.  You MUST take the bus that goes to the resort where you have your reservation.  While the DME routes are fluid, there's virtually no chance one bus will go to both BW and AKL.



> And last...since we are switching resorts, I had to make 2 DME reservations. I received all our paperwork for the arrival, but not the departure. Should I be worried?


No.  You get your return information the day before your actual departure.


----------



## dvcfamily41801

kaytieeldr said:


> No list (plans change constantly) but afaik the Cast Members at the Welcome Center ask you how many bags you checked.  If fewer bags than that with your bar code arrives, Disney acts as your agent in tracking the missing luggage.  If you don't tag your luggage and instead choose to wait for for it, and one or more bags don't show up, YOU need to spend additional time at the airport filling out claim forms, waiting in line, etc.
> 
> Note that your luggage will likely *NOT* be in your room when you get to it.  The DME packet you're sent tells you to expect it up to three hours after you check in at your resort.  Of course, if you check in and then head off to a park, arriving in your room for the first time a number of hours later, yes, your luggage should be there.  If anything is missing, start by calling Bell Services for assistance.
> 
> No.  You MUST take the bus that goes to the resort where you have your reservation.  While the DME routes are fluid, there's virtually no chance one bus will go to both BW and AKL.
> 
> No.  You get your return information the day before your actual departure.



Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## evedein

This will be our first time using RAC.  We're staying at OKW & flying Airtran.  Where is the RAC desk at OKW?  I'm assuming at the Hospitality House?  Do we have Bell Services bring our luggage from our room to Hospitality House & then we take it from there to RAC desk?  Are RAC hours still 5am - 1pm?  Can we have Bell Services store our bags the night before to save time with transport?


----------



## goofy4tink

evedein said:


> This will be our first time using RAC.  We're staying at OKW & flying Airtran.  Where is the RAC desk at OKW?  I'm assuming at the Hospitality House?  Do we have Bell Services bring our luggage from our room to Hospitality House & then we take it from there to RAC desk?  Are RAC hours still 5am - 1pm?  Can we have Bell Services store our bags the night before to save time with transport?


It  will be easy to figure out where the RAC counter is at any resort. Bell Services should be able to point you in the right direction.
Yes, the hours of operation are still 5am-1pm.
I can't say for sure if Bell Services will store your bags overnight...but you can ask them when you get there. But remember....if you have a flight that is departing any earlier than 8:30am, you may not be able to use RAC. You need to be completely done with your checkin no less than 3 hrs before the flight departure time.


----------



## noname70

Typically, what time do the last DME busses leave the resorts for MCO?

Just curious.


----------



## goofy4tink

noname70 said:


> Typically, what time do the last DME busses leave the resorts for MCO?
> 
> Just curious.


They run 24/7. There is no 'last' time. If there are guests that need to get to MCO for a 6am flight, DME will send a bus to get them at 3am. I have seen DME buses at the resorts at 2:30am!!


----------



## noname70

goofy4tink said:


> They run 24/7. There is no 'last' time. If there are guests that need to get to MCO for a 6am flight, DME will send a bus to get them at 3am. I have seen DME buses at the resorts at 2:30am!!



Please let me rephrase the question, do you know when the last domestic US flights of the evening/night typically leave MCO?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

noname70 said:


> Please let me rephrase the question, do you know when the last domestic US flights of the evening/night typically leave MCO?



Currently, the last departure to one of the 50 states is an AirTran flight to Richmond, Virginia at 8:32 p.m.

Then JetBlue has a couple of departures to the US territory of Puerto Rico after 1 a.m. The final scheduled flight goes to Ponce at 1:35 a.m.

Departures resume early in the morning with a Spirit flight to San Juan at 5:01 a.m. and a Delta flight to Atlanta at 5:30 a.m.


----------



## brianm27

MODS - can we get post #1 updated with correct Southwest info?


----------



## goofy4tink

brianm27 said:


> MODS - can we get post #1 updated with correct Southwest info?


Nope..not until ALL the WDW resorts are online...too confusing otherwise. It should be considered to still be in 'test phase' at all resorts.


----------



## dcarnes54

Does everyone staying in 1 room have to use the ME if only part of the party needs to?


----------



## skiingfast

dcarnes54 said:


> Does everyone staying in 1 room have to use the ME if only part of the party needs to?



No you can tell ME only Paul and John are arriving at MCO and using ME, or only one way or 3 going 2 leaving.  It's very flexible.


----------



## goofy4tink

You can just make reservations for everyone in the room...less confusing for DME that way. Then, whomever wishes to use DME, just uses it. Those who choose to head to WDW in some other fashion can do just that.


----------



## keishashadow

Horace Horsecollar said:


> *Currently, the last departure to one of the 50 states is an AirTran flight to Richmond, Virginia at 8:32 p.m.*
> 
> Then JetBlue has a couple of departures to the US territory of Puerto Rico after 1 a.m. The final scheduled flight goes to Ponce at 1:35 a.m.
> 
> Departures resume early in the morning with a Spirit flight to San Juan at 5:01 a.m. and a Delta flight to Atlanta at 5:30 a.m.


 
im booked on an 8:50 pm departure on AirTran to PIT.  They have a 9:30 pmish that's scheduled that mid week to PIT...of course, being AirTran all is subject to change


----------



## merepoppins

Is there any updated information or rumor of Allegiant air offering resort check in at Disney resorts now that they fly into MCO? Is there any way to find out this information other than to stay posted to the Disboards? Thanks for your help!


----------



## goofy4tink

merepoppins said:


> Is there any updated information or rumor of Allegiant air offering resort check in at Disney resorts now that they fly into MCO? Is there any way to find out this information other than to stay posted to the Disboards? Thanks for your help!


Nope. The best way is to watch here...we tend to get the word first. I doubt we'll see the smaller airlines become 'participating' airlines soon. But, I've been wrong before.


----------



## rosanne91

I am crossing my fingers that SW will be up and running at CBR soon!!!


----------



## Joeeo11

Going September 29,  Hope Southwest is going to CBR by then....


----------



## CleveRocks

Joeeo11 said:


> Going September 29,  Hope Southwest is going to CBR by then....



Just to clarify, on your arrival day your luggage will be automatically delivered to your room at CBR.  It's on your departure day that it'll matter.  Currently, SWA is not part of Resort Airline Check-in at CBR.  Resort Airline Check-in is the service you use on your LAST day to go back home.

But on your arrival day, your first day, your luggage will automatically be transfered from your airplane to your CBR room, as long as you have a DME tag on each bag.


----------



## Lewisc

A couple of posters have said there is no evidence Disney has started to expand the luggage area at CBR.

Posters who are flying SW, and who want to use RAC, might consider one of the other moderate resorts.  Tell Disney why you're making the change.


----------



## mcd2745

Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe for those flying Southwest and staying in CBR (which includes me in about 5 weeks), you can at least have guest services check you in for your flight and print your boardring passes 24 hours before your departing flight, and you can still use DME to get to MCO. You just can't use the baggage service.


----------



## CleveRocks

mcd2745 said:


> Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe for those flying Southwest and staying in CBR (which includes me in about 5 weeks), you can at least have guest services check you in for your flight and print your boardring passes 24 hours before your departing flight, and you can still use DME to get to MCO. You just can't use the baggage service.



Correct.  The only thing you can't do is use Resort Airline Check-in, which is used ONLY for the way home.  RAC is exactly like curbside check-in at the airport, only it's in your resort's lobby instead.


----------



## Nebraska_Disney

I have "elite" status on United and can check bags for free.  When I am returning and checking my bags, will the RAC be able to know that I don't pay for checking my luggage?  

If this has been answered previously, I am sorry for the repeat.

Brian


----------



## akozlosk

My flight leaves Orlando for the West Coast at 7:00 am.  Does this mean that I will not be able to use the DME?  Should I use a taxi in that cast or Mears?  August 3rd, (a Tuesday) is the day I return home.  My rotten DD25 and ND23 have 8 extra hours in parks as they are flying to Chicago instead!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Nebraska_Disney said:


> I have "elite" status on United and can check bags for free.  When I am returning and checking my bags, will the RAC be able to know that I don't pay for checking my luggage?


RAC should know because they have visibility to the airlines' computer systems.

To be on the safe side, bring your United Mileage Plus elite frequent flyer card. To be on the even safer side, print off the page from United's website that says you're entitled to two bags without baggage fees. You probably won't need the card or printout.


----------



## akozlosk

I just called the DME # and talked to a great cast member named Sally!  She took down my info for return flight to California and said that DME would pick me up even though flight leaves at 6:55 AM!  I also told her that my girls would be on a different flight that leaves later in the day and she said that was not a problem!  I'm impressed!  Princess Cruises could learn something from Disney's Customer Service/Cast Memebers!  LOL!
5 DAYS AND COUNTING!​


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

akozlosk said:


> My flight leaves Orlando for the West Coast at 7:00 am.  Does this mean that I will not be able to use the DME?  Should I use a taxi in that cast or Mears?  August 3rd, (a Tuesday) is the day I return home.


You can use DME. Your pickup time will be between 3:45 and 4:15 AM. You should be at your resort's DME pickup location 10 to 15 minutes before then.

You will not be able to use RAC because RAC doesn't open early enough for you to check in 3 hours before your flight.

Your DME driver will stow your bags on the coach. (A tip is appropriate when the driver returns your bags to you at the airport.)

With a taxi, you could get an extra 30 minutes or so of sleep. But that doesn't seem worth $50 or so plus tip. There is no advantage to booking a paid Mears reservation.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

akozlosk said:


> My flight leaves Orlando for the West Coast at 7:00 am.  Does this mean that I will not be able to use the DME?  Should I use a taxi in that cast or Mears?  August 3rd, (a Tuesday) is the day I return home.  My rotten DD25 and ND23 have 8 extra hours in parks as they are flying to Chicago instead!




jmho but with a flight that early I would stay at the Hyatt MCO.  They offer AAA and Costco discounts.  Airport security is about 100' from the Hyatt's elevators.  
Just find and give DME a different flight # for the evening before that departs approx 3 hrs after you'd like to be picked up at your resort. You don't have to prove that you're booked on that flight and it doesn't even have to be flying to your home airport.


----------



## CleveRocks

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Just find and give DME a different flight # for the evening before that departs approx 3 hrs after you'd like to be picked up at your resort. You don't have to prove that you're booked on that flight and it doesn't even have to be flying to your home airport.


You don't even need to do that.  You can just call DME (866-599-0951) and tell then exactly what you're going and they'll let you pick your own bus time. There's no need to cook up a fantasy flight and tell a white lie.

You say they don't check to see if you're booked on a flight or where it's flying.  They don't check because it doesn't matter!  There is NO requirement that you fly at all!  All that matters is that you're named on the reservation at a Disney owned-and-operated resort and you want a ride back to the airport from that resort on or before your check-out date.

But NEVER call the main 407-W-DISNEY number with this truth-telling.  Most of the representatives will probably incorrectly tell you that you can't use DME unless you're flying that day.  But if you call DME directly, you'll be just fine ... you won't have to be creative, you won't need to search for a fake flight, etc.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

CleveRocks said:


> You don't even need to do that.  You can just call DME (866-599-0951) and tell then exactly what you're going and they'll let you pick your own bus time. There's no need to cook up a fantasy flight and tell a white lie.
> 
> You say they don't check to see if you're booked on a flight or where it's flying.  They don't check because it doesn't matter!  There is NO requirement that you fly at all!  All that matters is that you're named on the reservation at a Disney owned-and-operated resort and you want a ride back to the airport from that resort on or before your check-out date.
> 
> But NEVER call the main 407-W-DISNEY number with this truth-telling.  Most of the representatives will probably incorrectly tell you that you can't use DME unless you're flying that day.  But if you call DME directly, you'll be just fine ... you won't have to be creative, you won't need to search for a fake flight, etc.




ahhhhh....  I was just following advice from another diser.  We did all that when checking out of WL pre cruise and needed to rent a car from MCO to drive to port. 
Nice to know for future reference.  Thanks!


----------



## egile

acpalmer said:


> I will fully admit I have not read all 74 pages, but I have read about 35 of them and didn't see this answered, so I'm going to go ahead and ask.
> 
> We are flying on United when we leave MCO (we are also arriving on United, but that's beside the point) and I understand they are a participating airline, so I can call BAGS ahead of time to pay my luggage fee and then check in at the RAC desk, etc.  My question comes from the fact that United charges one fee per bag if you pay it at check-in, but a lower fee if you check in online (up to) 24 hours before your flight and pay it online.  I would, as you might guess, like to pay the lower fee and am happy to check in online in order to do that.  BUT, can I do this and still use the RAC desk to check my bags there all the way through to our final destination rather than having to deal with them on the ME bus myself?  Or in order to use the RAC desk do I have to pay the fee through BAGS?  And I'm assuming BAGS would charge me the higher fee--does that sound right?  If I am able to do it online ahead of time (and still use RAC), will I need to print anything at that time to show to the RAC desk?  And if I need to print, where could I do that?
> 
> Sorry, I know I have lots of questions stacked up in the one paragraph, but any help with this would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thank you!!



This. This is exactly my question. Flying United from MCO and want to know if I can check-in with United online, pay the lower bag fee, and still use RAC for luggage.


----------



## Shelly888

OK, just to clarify:  Staying at caribbean beach and flying home on southwest we can NOT use DME, is that correct?  THanks!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Shelly888 said:


> OK, just to clarify:  Staying at caribbean beach and flying home on southwest we can NOT use DME, is that correct?  THanks!


Please read post #1 of this thread.

You CAN use DME for transportation both ways. You CAN use DME for inbound bag transfers.

You CANNOT use RAC for SW at CBR at this time, but that is expected to change once CBR can physically handle more bags.


----------



## simba2

We were looking forward to doing Resort Check in for our trip home from POFQ. DME paperwork does not mention Southwest.  I thought it was a done deal that they now participated in the Resort Check in?  We'll have to carry our luggage on the bus, again, if flying SWA?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

simba2 said:


> We were looking forward to doing Resort Check in for our trip home from POFQ. DME paperwork does not mention Southwest.  I thought it was a done deal that they now participated in the Resort Check in?  We'll have to carry our luggage on the bus, again, if flying SWA?


Please read post #1 of this thread.

You CAN now use RAC for Southwest Airlines at the majority of WDW resorts with the exception of OKW and CBR.


----------



## simba2

Great! POFQ is using it!  Thanks!


----------



## mickmom728

Woohoo!  Got my DME tags today but I have a question.  I admit to not reading this whole thread so here goes:  What does the AK on the green Mickey head stand for on the tags? TIA


----------



## simba2

Are you staying at Animal Kingdom Lodge?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

mickmom728 said:


> Woohoo!  Got my DME tags today but I have a question.  I admit to not reading this whole thread so here goes:  What does the AK on the green Mickey head stand for on the tags? TIA


The code is used for sorting luggage onto the right truck.

For example, tags for the Epcot area resorts, such as the Beach Club, have a blue Mickey silhouette with the letters "EC" in it.

Tags for Animal Kingdom area resorts, including the value resorts, have a green Mickey silhouette with the letters "AK" in it.


----------



## mickmom728

Thanks Horace--we are staying at Pop so I guess that would be AK area!


----------



## goofy4tink

mickmom728 said:


> Thanks Horace--we are staying at Pop so I guess that would be AK area!


It is indeed.


----------



## LilBart

Hi all, we are doing a split stay between Shades of Grenn and Wilderness Lodge.  We originally booked at Wilderness Lodge for the whole trip but but then booked a split stay with Shades of Green.  This all occurred after we already got our vouchers for Wilderness Lodge.  Here is my question:  Are we allowed to use the ME to take us to WL on the date of our arrival and then simply take our luggage and make our way to SOG using the Boat/monorail, etc or are we screwed because we are now starting our trip at Shades of Green and thus no longer get the benefit of using the Disney Express to get to WDW.  We our still ending our trip at WL and thus can take it back.  

Also, how would it work with out luggage under that scenario.


----------



## CleveRocks

LilBart said:


> Hi all, we are doing a split stay between Shades of Grenn and Wilderness Lodge.  We originally booked at Wilderness Lodge for the whole trip but but then booked a split stay with Shades of Green.  This all occurred after we already got our vouchers for Wilderness Lodge.  Here is my question:  Are we allowed to use the ME to take us to WL on the date of our arrival and then simply take our luggage and make our way to SOG using the Boat/monorail, etc or are we screwed because we are now starting our trip at Shades of Green and thus no longer get the benefit of using the Disney Express to get to WDW.  We our still ending our trip at WL and thus can take it back.
> 
> Also, how would it work with out luggage under that scenario.



Unfortunately, in your language, you're screwed.

DME is a function of resort reservations.  You no longer have a reservation at a Disney owned-and-operated resort on your arrival day in Orlando.  You have a voucher for a DISNEY arrival day that no longer exists.  You'll have to pay for your way from the airport to SoG.  But you can certainly take DME back to the airport at the end of your Wilderness Lodge stay.

I don't know how it would work computer/voucher-wise if you tried to board a DME bus bound for Wilderness Lodge. I suspect it wouldn't compute, but I can't say with 100% certainty that you would be stopped and not permitted to board a DME bus.

What I DO know for sure is even if you were able to do that, you won't be able to have your checked luggage sent through to WL for you, since you don't have a reservation there yet. You'd have to take your luggage on the bus with you.  And therein lies the next problem ... you can't take suitcases on the boats and monorails and buses.  You'd have to take a taxi from WL to SoG.


----------



## goofy4tink

No way will you be able to use DME upon arrival. You aren't staying at a Disney owned resort to begin with. Then, you want to go to a different resort than the one you are registered at. Your reservation no longer says WL..it says SoG. That was your choice to switch resorts. When you get to the airport, your voucher would be scanned, twice. There is no way you could get on a bus...since there is no bus to SoG. And that's what your voucher will scan as. Although it is written in as WL, the actual reservation is now at SoG. This is why we tell people to just cross out the name of the resort they are going to and carefully write in the new one...the bar code, on the vouchers and tags, already have been changed to the new resort.

No way of getting around it. You will have to find your own transportation to SoG upon arrival.

Oh, by the way...there is some terminology used here that is right at the edge. Try to think before posting. While you may not have an issue with the terms you are using, others may. And then I am forced to start editing posts and that is something I don't like to do.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Hi

Does DME have to be booked for all members of the family - half of us are taking a hire car?

Can you elect to return to the airport at a variety of times on departure day - I think that three hours before wll be late for us - we would rather go sooner?

We can choose to take our bags on the coach with us - correct?

Many thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

howlongtillsummer? said:


> Hi
> 
> Does DME have to be booked for all members of the family - half of us are taking a hire car?
> 
> Can you elect to return to the airport at a variety of times on departure day - I think that three hours before wll be late for us - we would rather go sooner?
> 
> We can choose to take our bags on the coach with us - correct?
> 
> Many thanks


You can book for everyone, but they don't need to show up at the bus. Or, you can just book for those riding the bus. I would just do everyone.

You can talk to DME and ask to take an earlier bus, but not a later bus. They shouldn't have an issue with you needing to head back before the 3 hr mark. But, it does have to be reserved in advance..and everyone riding the bus back has to reserve their individual time if people are leaving at different times.

You can bring your bags to the bus...either direction. Up to you.


----------



## Indychick

Hey Tyler!  I have a weird question.  Our son is coming from his mom's to our Disney vacation later than we are.  He will be arriving two days into the trip and leaving two days early.  My husband needs to go to the airport to get him and then needs to come back with him and on the day of departure he has to do the same thing.  Can he use DME to do this?  He would not have luggage, just our son will have luggage.  Thanks so much!
Toasha


----------



## goofy4tink

Indychick said:


> Hey Tyler!  I have a weird question.  Our son is coming from his mom's to our Disney vacation later than we are.  He will be arriving two days into the trip and leaving two days early.  My husband needs to go to the airport to get him and then needs to come back with him and on the day of departure he has to do the same thing.  Can he use DME to do this?  He would not have luggage, just our son will have luggage.  Thanks so much!
> Toasha


Okay...each person gets one ride to the resort, from MCO, and then one ride back to the airport. If your dh is using DME to get to the resort at the start of your trip, and then is using DME to get back at the end, he is now trying to use DME for 3 r/t's..and that isn't going to work. Luggage isn't the issue..bodies are the issue. 
How old is your ds? If he's 15 or older, I would have him do it by himself. Otherwise, you are going to have to get a car service to do all that transporting....most likely about $200 for two different trips for your dh with your ds.
Or rent a car for the time of your ds's visit. Then your dh can pick ds up, get him to the resort, and return him to the airport and get himself back to the resort to finish the trip.


----------



## Indychick

Darn! He is 15 and I don't think he is airport savvy enough to figure out what to do!  Arg!!!  I guess I will have to continue with my search for affordable transportation.  Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

Well...just about the only options are a cab, but he most likely wouldn't want to do that, or a towncar. At least a towncar driver would be standing there, at the bottom of the escalator with a sign with his name on it...but it would cost over $100. 
I would look into a rental car for the period he is with you.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

goofy4tink said:


> If he's 15 or older, I would have him do it by himself.



I thought the minimum age to travel unaccompanied on the Disney's Magical Express is *16*.



Indychick said:


> Darn! He is 15 and I don't think he is airport savvy enough to figure out what to do!  Arg!!!  I guess I will have to continue with my search for affordable transportation.  Thanks!



I think the issue is Disney's age rule, not how travel-savvy someone needs to be.

If he's savvy enough to navigate through the airport at the departing city, I think he's also savvy enough to follow the signs to the Ground Transportation level (level 1) on the "Terminal B" side of Orlando International Airport, to check in at the Magical Express counter, to get in the line for the correct resort, and to get off the DME motorcoach at the correct resort. It's easy... much easier than going to high school!

I would recommend calling Disney's Magical Express Guest Services at 1-866-599-0951. I'm sure they've dealt with this situation before.


----------



## Indychick

Thanks Horace!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Indychick said:


> Thanks Horace!


Please post what the agent at Disney's Magical Express Guest Services recommends.


----------



## Indychick

So I just called DME as Horace suggested and they are totally going to work with me!  If I call two weeks in advance they will set up the ride so my DH can go and get our son and then come back on DME.  I am so happy!  Just thought I would give you all an FYI! Thank you Horace!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Indychick said:


> So I just called DME as Horace suggested and they are totally going to work with me!  I am so happy!  Just thought I would give you all an FYI! Thank you Horace!


May I ask how they're going to work with you?

By allowing your son to ride unaccompanied?

Or by allowing your husband to use DME or meet your sun and to accompany him?


----------



## Blocata

I plan on using DME and busing for my trip.  These services are SOOO nice for the single traveler .. no car needed.


----------



## Indychick

Horace,
I added a post after that one.  They are going to allow my DH ride the bus from the hotel to get our son, ride back with him, and then do the same on the way back.  Isn't that wonderful?  I am so happy!  It saved about $200 in shuttle fees!


----------



## Melanie230

This might be a dumb question but I we have never flown to Disney.  We always drive.  I got our luggage tags for Magic Express the other day.  They have a Mickey head on them with the letters AK.  What does the AK stand for?

Nevermind!  I found it!


----------



## Melanie230

mickmom728 said:


> Woohoo!  Got my DME tags today but I have a question.  I admit to not reading this whole thread so here goes:  What does the AK on the green Mickey head stand for on the tags? TIA



LOL...I just found your post.  I just asked the same question!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Melanie230 said:


> This might be a dumb question but I we have never flown to Disney.  We always drive.  I got our luggage tags for Magic Express the other day.  They have a Mickey head on them with the letters AK.  What does the AK stand for?


The code is used for sorting luggage onto the right truck. Tags for Animal Kingdom area resorts, including the value resorts, have a green Mickey silhouette with the letters "AK" in it.


----------



## goofy4tink

I'm thrilled that DME worked with you to get your dh to MCO to get your ds. That's great to know. Thanks for the update. I'm sure others will have similar situations.

HH....I was figuring that perhaps a 15 y/o might be able to get by as a 16 y/o. I know my dd would have been able to. But..she would have had no issue with finding DME..she could give tours down there by now!!


----------



## Mamu

Why am I having a problem with ME? 11  days to go and I just received only half my Tags. 

Are the people working there incompetent. Two weeks ago I e-mailed my agent, no tags yet. On Monday I finally called ME. My tags were mailed out August 23, to my travel agent. OK I'll e-mail her again. Not to be a pain here but there are 10 of us flying out on a Wednesday. Two small ones and My DH 88 year old Mother who's returning home to Florida. Plus 11 pieces of luggage. I need to check them in at the airport and not see them again till were at our resort. 

So I e'mail the agent the tickets arrive on Wednesday at her office, even though she asked for them to be delivered to my home address. Yesterday I received only half our tags and bus passes.  Normally I wouldn't care I'd go get my own luggage. But because  there are so many of us this is a pain and a big headache. Back to square one e-mail and phone calls.

I wondering if all this is worth it.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Yes, it's all worth it.
While you asked for your Magical Express documents to be mailed directly to your home, any reservation booked through a Travel Agent "belongs" to that TA; therefore any documentation is sent directly *to* the Travel Agent, not to the traveler.

You can STILL use Magical Express AS DESIGNED - including your mother, if she's on your WDW reservation.  Simply check your luggage at your home airport, proceed *directly* to the Welcome Center when you arrive in Orlando, and show the CM there your claim checks.  Other DME Cast Members will claim your luggage and get it to the distribution center, where it will be sent to your resort and, ultimately, your rooms.


----------



## Indychick

Goofy4tink:
I am excited that they are working with me too!  Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## clkelley

Just want to make sure...... If I use online checkin with United to get the lower baggage fee, then that excludes me from RAC??

To use RAC, I have to call BAGS to pay my baggage fee??

(I NEVER use RAC for personal travel, as it doesn't fit our schedule, but this is a weird situation for work travel and I'm leaving mid morning, so might as well use RAC if I can)


----------



## goofy4tink

clkelley said:


> Just want to make sure...... If I use online checkin with United to get the lower baggage fee, then that excludes me from RAC??
> 
> To use RAC, I have to call BAGS to pay my baggage fee??
> 
> (I NEVER use RAC for personal travel, as it doesn't fit our schedule, but this is a weird situation for work travel and I'm leaving mid morning, so might as well use RAC if I can)


I would call United to make sure. Have to wonder if you can use the BAGS number and still pay the lower baggage fee...or does it have to be online checkin?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

goofy4tink said:


> I would call United to make sure. Have to wonder if you can use the BAGS number and still pay the lower baggage fee...or does it have to be online checkin?


The typical United Airlines phone agent is unlikely to know anything about BAGS Inc. or Disney RAC.

BAGS Inc. can accept payments for baggage fees, in those cases when a passenger owes a baggage fee. In cases when a passenger doesn't owe a baggage fee -- such as when a passenger is flying first class, or has elite status with the airline, or has a free baggage allowance, *or has already prepaid online* -- there's no fee for BAGS Inc. to collect.

When providing RAC, BAGS Inc. is essentially providing remote "curbside" skycap check-in service. Just as there's no rule that you can't prepay when using a skycap at the airport, I can't see where there would be any rule that you can't pre-pay when using RAC.


----------



## goofy4tink

Horace Horsecollar said:


> The typical United Airlines phone agent is unlikely to know anything about BAGS Inc. or Disney RAC.
> 
> BAGS Inc. can accept payments for baggage fees, in those cases when a passenger owes a baggage fee. In cases when a passenger doesn't owe a baggage fee -- such as when a passenger is flying first class, or has elite status with the airline, or has a free baggage allowance, *or has already prepaid online* -- there's no fee for BAGS Inc. to collect.
> 
> When providing RAC, BAGS Inc. is essentially providing remote "curbside" skycap check-in service. Just as there's no rule that you can't prepay when using a skycap at the airport, I can't see where there would be any rule that you can't pre-pay when using RAC.


I was thinking that the UA agent might know if a passenger can pay the 'lesser' baggage fee in another way...rather than doing online checkin. That online checkin is the issue, or at least I think that's the issue. The passenger gets a cheaper baggage fee if checkin in online. So, basically wanted to know if they checked in, online, and paid the lesser baggage fee (online), if they could still use RAC to check their bags. 
Perhaps someone has had a similar situation...I have not.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

goofy4tink said:


> That online checkin is the issue, or at least I think that's the issue.


Has any United passenger ever reported being turned away by RAC because they checked in and paid their baggage fees online?

If there have been any such reports on the forum, I missed them.


----------



## goofy4tink

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Has any United passenger ever reported being turned away by RAC because they checked in and paid their baggage fees online?
> 
> If there have been any such reports on the forum, I missed them.


Not that I know of but don't want to just say 'it's all good, go for it'.


----------



## clkelley

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Has any United passenger ever reported being turned away by RAC because they checked in and paid their baggage fees online?
> 
> If there have been any such reports on the forum, I missed them.



Well, I was hoping someone here would know the answer, but I'm sure I'll find out when I get there.

We are driving in on Saturday, and I'm flying out mid morning Monday, so I'll have time to drop by RAC on Sunday and ask the question before I have to check-in online.


----------



## clkelley

clkelley said:


> Just want to make sure...... If I use online checkin with United to get the lower baggage fee, then that excludes me from RAC??
> 
> To use RAC, I have to call BAGS to pay my baggage fee??
> 
> (I NEVER use RAC for personal travel, as it doesn't fit our schedule, but this is a weird situation for work travel and I'm leaving mid morning, so might as well use RAC if I can)



Well, I still don't know the answer to this question.  I asked at the RAC desk on Sunday, and I "think" I was told I could check in online and still use RAC (English was not his first language).

I tried to check in for my flight online on Sunday night, and about the time I put my credit card info in, I had connection problems and did not get a confirmation for the checkin process.

It was getting really late, and I was getting frustrated with the whole thing because I had also been to the front desk and after standing there the day before while they made my DME reservation, I did not have a boarding ticket with pickup time on my door. I went to the front desk and they had no record of my DME reservation and it was too late to call DME.

Well the next morning, I tried to use RAC and they had no record of my flight, so at that point I figured my online checkin HAD gone through and I was no longer able to use RAC.

It then took 30 minutes at the front desk that morning to get the front desk computers to talk to the DME system and get my DME boarding pass printed.

When I arrived at the airport to print my boarding pass, it turns out I HAD NOT been checked in, so I have no clue why I couldn't use RAC.


----------



## Dimk

We have a 7:45am flight leaving MCO.  Are we going to be able to check bags at resort?  Anyone know approx what time DME will pick us up?
Thanks


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Dimk said:


> We have a 7:45am flight leaving MCO.  Are we going to be able to check bags at resort?  Anyone know approx what time DME will pick us up?



Your DME pickup time should be 3 hours before scheduled departure, plus or minus up to 15 minutes. That would make it between 4:30 a.m. and 5:00 a.m.

To use Resort Airline Checkin (RAC) to get your boarding passes and to check your bags, the transaction must be complete at least 3 hours before departure time. But RAC does not open until 5:00 a.m., so there is no way for you to complete RAC check-in by 4:45 a.m. You will not be able to use RAC.


----------



## Dimk

Thanks Horace.  Unfortunately... I thought that would be the answer.  Airtran reduced it's flights to Moline down to 1 per day, so we have no choice but to take the early one.  Hopefully Southwest will open more up when they take Airtran over. 

Thanks


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Dimk said:


> Thanks Horace.  Unfortunately... I thought that would be the answer.  Airtran reduced it's flights to Moline down to 1 per day, so we have no choice but to take the early one.  Hopefully Southwest will open more up when they take Airtran over.


If Airtran changed the schedule to a much earlier flight, they should also be willing to let you flying the following morning. If that works with your personal schedule, you may want to fly home 24 hours later than what you currently have.

On your check-out day from your Disney resort, you would leave your bags with bell services, enjoy another day of fun at WDW, take DME to the airport that evening, stay at an airport hotel, and already be at the airport the next morning for your very early flight.

You still couldn't use RAC, but you would get more time at WDW and more sleep for just the price of a hotel room. There are numerous good hotels (with free shuttle service) near the airport and a Hyatt right in the airport.


----------



## Dimk

Thanks for the advice.  Another day at Disney!!! Yeah!!!


----------



## Susiesnowflake

Hope this is the appropriate place to ask this question... we always fly SWA to WDW, and I understand that SWA is now a participating airline for RAC. Love the thought of checking our bags at the Poly and not having to lug them and go through check-in at the airport. My husband will have his golf clubs with him, however. Even though SWA counts them as regular baggage and there isn't any additonal fees to transport them, will we be able to check them through the RAC desk at the Poly? I've read that you can't have anything overweight or oversized. They are in a soft sided "Golf Glove" golf bag and are under 50 lbs.

Question #2.. we've done the SWA EBCI. Can we still have the concierge desk print off our boarding passes at the 24 hr mark or are we required to have the RAC desk to do, if we are having them check our bags through to the airport?

Thanks for an info!


----------



## n2mm

Sorry, but I just couldn't check all of the post, so this might be a repeat.

We arrive back to WDW from the cruise on Nov. 7th.  We are checking in to the BCV for another 5 nights.  My DD and family are going home that night.  I plan to list my DD and family on my reservation so they can use the facilities at the BCV during the day.  Since we arrive at the BCV around 10:00AM, I don't see any problem with her then checking her luggage and getting her boarding passes with RAC.  Her flight is at 8:00PM and while she's not sleeping at the resort, she is a day guest on my reservation!  The only hiccup I see is if we don't have our room assignment yet.  Any problem?  Has anyone else done this?


----------



## CleveRocks

n2mm said:


> Sorry, but I just couldn't check all of the post, so this might be a repeat.
> 
> We arrive back to WDW from the cruise on Nov. 7th.  We are checking in to the BCV for another 5 nights.  My DD and family are going home that night.  I plan to list my DD and family on my reservation so they can use the facilities at the BCV during the day.  Since we arrive at the BCV around 10:00AM, I don't see any problem with her then checking her luggage and getting her boarding passes with RAC.  Her flight is at 8:00PM and while she's not sleeping at the resort, she is a day guest on my reservation!  The only hiccup I see is if we don't have our room assignment yet.  Any problem?  Has anyone else done this?



There MAY be a problem. I don't know for sure, I'm just saying there is a question about it. I know you can check-in before check-in time, but I don't know if you're technically a guest before check-in time. You must be a guest at the resort to use RAC. RAC closes at 1 p.m., which is before the 4 p.m. check-in time at DVC resorts. That's why I'm thinking you might havea  problem.


----------



## goofy4tink

n2mm said:


> Sorry, but I just couldn't check all of the post, so this might be a repeat.
> 
> We arrive back to WDW from the cruise on Nov. 7th.  We are checking in to the BCV for another 5 nights.  My DD and family are going home that night.  I plan to list my DD and family on my reservation so they can use the facilities at the BCV during the day.  Since we arrive at the BCV around 10:00AM, I don't see any problem with her then checking her luggage and getting her boarding passes with RAC.  Her flight is at 8:00PM and while she's not sleeping at the resort, she is a day guest on my reservation!  The only hiccup I see is if we don't have our room assignment yet.  Any problem?  Has anyone else done this?


Since you will have checked in already, even though you don't have a room yet, your dd should be able to use RAC. I would ask at the front desk when you checkin. She should be able to just go over and check her bags at that point and get her boarding passes issued. She is a registered guest at that time...albeit without an actual room. But that shouldn't matter.


----------



## trooper1917

How much is it customary to tip the RAC person? (not talking about the bus driver -I mean the RAC person)

Also, regardining RAC and DME at BLT, is the counter and the bus at BLT or at the Contemorary?

Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

trooper1917 said:


> How much is it customary to tip the RAC person? (not talking about the bus driver -I mean the RAC person)
> 
> Also, regardining RAC and DME at BLT, is the counter and the bus at BLT or at the Contemorary?
> 
> Thanks


I usually tip $2 per bag...same as curbside.
The RAC counter is outside the main CR bldg...just before you get to the main entrance. Kind of beside the side entry door, facing over towards BLT. The bus area is pretty well marked...in front of the RAC area.


----------



## n2mm

goofy4tink said:


> Since you will have checked in already, even though you don't have a room yet, your dd should be able to use RAC. I would ask at the front desk when you checkin. She should be able to just go over and check her bags at that point and get her boarding passes issued. She is a registered guest at that time...albeit without an actual room. But that shouldn't matter.



Thanks!


----------



## trooper1917

Just got off the phone with Disney and told them I would only need DME for the return to MCO (one way).  I asked when I should expect my info in the mail but was told that since I was not taking DME from MCO I would not receive any confirmation (no booklet or letter).  Is this right?

If so, should I touch base at the RAC when I arrive at WDW to make sure they know I'll need a ride to MCO that week?

Thanks


----------



## CleveRocks

trooper1917 said:


> Just got off the phone with Disney and told them I would only need DME for the return to MCO (one way).  I asked when I should expect my info in the mail but was told that since I was not taking DME from MCO I would not receive any confirmation (no booklet or letter).  Is this right?
> 
> If so, should I touch base at the RAC when I arrive at WDW to make sure they know I'll need a ride to MCO that week?
> 
> Thanks



You'll be just fine.

But don't bother touching base with the RAC desk. They have nothing to do with DME. the two are totally separate. The people working the RAC desk are not even Disney cast members, they're employees of a sub-contractor called BAGS Inc. The RAC desk simply has NO information about Disney's Magical Express, period.

If you want to touch base, do so at the resort's front desk.

The fact is, you don't need any paperwork at this point. On the day before your departure day, you'll receive a letter with your assigned DME bus time ... this will be all the paperwork you'll need.


----------



## trooper1917

CleveRocks said:


> You'll be just fine.
> 
> But don't bother touching base with the RAC desk. They have nothing to do with DME. the two are totally separate. The people working the RAC desk are not even Disney cast members, they're employees of a sub-contractor called BAGS Inc. The RAC desk simply has NO information about Disney's Magical Express, period.
> 
> .



Thank you. I feel better.
 Does the RAC have a list of people who are flying out that day or do they simply check you in via the airlines website with the info you provide them that morning?


----------



## CleveRocks

trooper1917 said:


> Thank you. I feel better.
> Does the RAC have a list of people who are flying out that day or do they simply check you in via the airlines website with the info you provide them that morning?


They use the airlines' databases. It's exactly like using curnside check-in at the airport. At the airport, the skycaps don't have a list of who's flying out that day, and it's the same at WDW.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

CleveRocks said:


> They use the airlines' databases. It's exactly like using curnside check-in at the airport. At the airport, the skycaps don't have a list of who's flying out that day, and it's the same at WDW.


Just to add to what CleveRocks wrote:

There's one big difference between RAC skycaps and airport skycaps (in addition to where they're located). RAC skycaps check for eligibility to use RAC. They only provide the RAC service to guests who were staying at the Disney resort where that RAC counter podium is located. (At least, they've always looked me up when I've used RAC.) That makes sense because Disney is undoubtedly paying a fair amount to have the RAC service provided to Disney resort guests.

I only mention this so that nobody thinks they can wonder over from a non-Disney-operated hotel and use RAC.


----------



## betmust

I have a question and hope someone can answer.
Where can I find out which resorts participate in this.
I will be staying at Fort Wilderness in a cabin. I have a rental car so do not need Magic express. When I am leaving can check in my luggage and let them take it to the airport and print out my boarding pass?
My flight will be a 10am so I know I will have to have my luggage there by 7am. Does anyone know if Ft. Wilderness participates in this?

Thanks for any info...

Bette


----------



## goofy4tink

betmust said:


> I have a question and hope someone can answer.
> Where can I find out which resorts participate in this.
> I will be staying at Fort Wilderness in a cabin. I have a rental car so do not need Magic express. When I am leaving can check in my luggage and let them take it to the airport and print out my boarding pass?
> My flight will be a 10am so I know I will have to have my luggage there by 7am. Does anyone know if Ft. Wilderness participates in this?
> 
> Thanks for any info...
> 
> Bette


All the resorts participate in the RAC program. You just have to be flying out on an airline that has agreed to participate in the RAC program..and it has to be a domestic flight. Your bags have to be handed off and you walking away no less than 3 hrs before flight time...so I would suggest getting those bags down to the RAC desk no later than 6:30.
These are the airlines that enable you to use the RAC system....
Airtran, Alaska, American, Continental, Delta, Jetblue, Southwest, United and US Airways.


----------



## betmust

Thank you for that info....

Bette


----------



## Lucky'sMom

Will it interfere with using RAC if we get our boarding passes at the 24 hour mark (A23, etc)?   Or since I want Disney to handle our check-in, do I need to not do the 24 hour before flight getting our A or B thing?  Also, do we need to physically bring the bags to the hotel lobby, or will they pick them up from our room at a certain time?  Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

Lucky'sMom said:


> Will it interfere with using RAC if we get our boarding passes at the 24 hour mark (A23, etc)?   Or since I want Disney to handle our check-in, do I need to not do the 24 hour before flight getting our A or B thing?  Also, do we need to physically bring the bags to the hotel lobby, or will they pick them up from our room at a certain time?  Thanks!


We have always checked ourselves in when flying SW. I know that when my dh felw SW home in Aug, we had used EBCI..that way SW did it and we didn't have to worry about being near a computer at the 24 hr window.
I would either check in myself at the 24 hr window, as usual, or pay for EBCI and let SW do it at the 36 hr window.
Then, when you're ready to check the bags, just take the bags down to the RAC counter, have them print off your boarding passes, and hand over the bags. Or, you can call and have your bags picked up for you in the room, but you still have to go down to check them. That's why I just take them myself. But, I also travel more lightly than most.


----------



## DianeV

We just received a credit on our account with Airtran for the fare going down. The lady on the phone said we could use it towards bags and that I should call and pay for the bags with them ahead of time and then do online checkin. 

What about on the way home? If I call and do the same thing, pay ahead of time and do online checkin can I give our bags to RAC?

thanks for any help


----------



## murphnjamie

I have a problem and think I am stuck. I am heading to WDW for one of the upcoming races with a charity group and my flight was canceled (I am traveling on my own). I am now flying in the night before, arriving at 10 pm. Well a friend who will be already there said I could stay in her room that night (don't worry, It won't put her over her max in the room or charges). However, my guess is that I am not able to use ME for the night before my official check in date at a hotel, right. Or is it simply based on my plane ticket? Otherwise, I may be waiting until midnight at the airport to catch a bus. 

Thanks!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

murphnjamie said:


> I have a problem and think I am stuck. I am heading to WDW for one of the upcoming races with a charity group and my flight was canceled (I am traveling on my own). I am now flying in the night before, arriving at 10 pm. Well a friend who will be already there said I could stay in her room that night (don't worry, It won't put her over her max in the room or charges). However, my guess is that I am not able to use ME for the night before my official check in date at a hotel, right. Or is it simply based on my plane ticket? Otherwise, I may be waiting until midnight at the airport to catch a bus.
> 
> Thanks!


Can your friend put you on her room reservation?  Then you'd have a legit ME voucher.


----------



## BattyKoda

We are thinking of booking our trip without airfare and adding it later (the carrier that we prefer doesn't book out as far as we are planning our trip)... is this an issue with using ME? Will we be able to add it at a later date?

thanks in advance.


----------



## clkelley

Not a problem at all!!  Tell the folks at the Disney Reservation Center that you want to book DME, but don't have your flight numbers yet.  Then once you do get your flight numbers, call the Reservation Center back and let them know. Then when you get your packet, just double check that they have the correct flight numbers.


----------



## BattyKoda

clkelley said:


> Not a problem at all!!  Tell the folks at the Disney Reservation Center that you want to book DME, but don't have your flight numbers yet.  Then once you do get your flight numbers, call the Reservation Center back and let them know. Then when you get your packet, just double check that they have the correct flight numbers.



Thank you Clkelley, appreciate the time and answer


----------



## goofy4tink

BattyKoda said:


> We are thinking of booking our trip without airfare and adding it later (the carrier that we prefer doesn't book out as far as we are planning our trip)... is this an issue with using ME? Will we be able to add it at a later date?
> 
> thanks in advance.



You can add flight info at any time. Disney really just needs a 'ballpark' idea of how many guests are arriving on any given day..and about what times. They really don't have to have the exact flight info, but it's good to get the info to them.
DME needs about 2 weeks, 10 days in many cases, to print out correct vouchers and luggage tags and get them to the guest. So, as long as you give them your travel info the month before you travel, you'll be fine.


----------



## paulimapi

We are flying to the Ford Lauderdale Airport for some reasons, so our idea is to rent a car there and drive to the OIA, return the car and use the Magical Express to get to Disney World. We've made the reservations for the ME but it asks us for flight info and we are not arriving at that airport. How would this work out?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

paulimapi said:


> We are flying to the Ford Lauderdale Airport for some reasons, so our idea is to rent a car there and drive to the OIA, return the car and use the Magical Express to get to Disney World. We've made the reservations for the ME but it asks us for flight info and we are not arriving at that airport. How would this work out?


Three different ways to doing this:

Instead of using an online form, talk to a human being at Disney's Magical Express (DME) Guest Services at 866-599-0951. They should be able to make a reservation for you regardless of how you're arriving at Orlando International (including by rental car).
Look for a flight that arrives around the time you expect to arrive at Orlando International and provide that flight information, even though you won't be on it. It's not really cheating. DME is a service to get you from the Orlando International to your WDW resort. It has nothing to do with how you arrive at the airport.
Look into changing your car rental reservation to return your car at a location in or near WDW. Arrive at your resort by car. Then, at your leisure, return your car to a local location near WDW; they'll take you back to your resort. You may even want to keep your car for a full week if you can get a good weekly rate and you're first spending a number of days around Fort Lauderdale. Cancel your arrival day DME reservation. Make a DME reservation only for your check-out day. 
I think the third choice is the best choice. You're paying for a one-way car rental anyway, so there may not be much price difference. It should save you a lot of time.


----------



## Karenj2

> There may be times where the TSA requires a guest to check in directly at the airport. The RAC desk has no control over this.



Is there any way to find out about this beforehand?  My husband has a rediculously common name, so he's usually flagged. (It's rare when I can print out his SW boarding pass ahead of time.)  I wouldn't want to go through the line to check in, then not be able to.

Plus, we're flying with a lap baby, and flying US Airways. (in case that changes your answer.)


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Karenj2 said:


> Is there any way to find out about this beforehand?  My husband has a rediculously common name, so he's usually flagged. (It's rare when I can print out his SW boarding pass ahead of time.)  I wouldn't want to go through the line to check in, then not be able to.



That should no longer be a problem because of the TSA's new Secure Flight Program. In the past, your airline had to compare names against a "no fly" list. As your husband discovered, having the same name or a similar name to someone on the "no fly" list was a problem.

Now, your airline is required to collect your full name and your birthdate. The airline no longer checks against the "no fly" list. They now submit the data to the TSA. There should be far fewer "false positives."

Read more about the Secure Flight Program at http://www.tsa.gov/what_we_do/layers/secureflight/


----------



## onelugnut

i dont think this was clearly answered yet.
I know I goofed and booked with Spirit which I now know is not a DME participant, but it sounded like if I check my bags with Spirit, that DME will still pick up my bags and deliver them to my resort room.
I just cant check them in at the hotel on the way back, instead I have to check them at the airport myself.

is that right or DME wont handle my bags at all either way?

thanks for assistance.

leaving in 9 days and this may make effect the way we pack


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

onelugnut said:


> i dont think this was clearly answered yet.
> I know I goofed and booked with Spirit which I now know is not a DME participant, but it sounded like if I check my bags with Spirit, that DME will still pick up my bags and deliver them to my resort room.
> I just cant check them in at the hotel on the way back, instead I have to check them at the airport myself.
> 
> is that right or DME wont handle my bags at all either way?
> 
> thanks for assistance.
> 
> leaving in 9 days and this may make effect the way we pack



All bags that arrive through MCO with DME tags will be pulled aside and delivered to guests.  You can still use DME on return to MCO but you'll have to give your bags to busdriver(he'll store them underneath according to airline) and then you'll have to wait in line at Spirit to check your bags. 

btw, don't say you goofed by booking w/Spirit.  If you paid a reasonable price that you're happy with, it's all good. They're getting you to FL quickly and safely, right?   If RAC is really important to you, then lesson learned, and you'll know what questions to ask next time before booking.


----------



## CleveRocks

onelugnut said:


> i dont think this was clearly answered yet.
> I know I goofed and booked with Spirit which I now know is not a DME participant, but it sounded like* if I check my bags with Spirit, that DME will still pick up my bags and deliver them to my resort room.
> I just cant check them in at the hotel on the way back, instead I have to check them at the airport myself.*is that right or DME wont handle my bags at all either way?


What I put in red above is correct. Any airline, ANY airline, you still get the automatic luggage handling/delivery from airplane to inside your resort room.

It's only at the end of your vacation, the day you fly home, that someone flying Spirit (like me!!!) has to take their own bags on the bus and back to the airport.


----------



## onelugnut

thanks very much for the clarification.

thats what i thought, but wanted to be sure.

now can you get us some warm weather? (1/13 to 1/19)


----------



## mybabesuz

Is Southwest on-line at Animal Kingdom Lodge?

Hoping to be able to check bags on the way home.

TIA
Suz


----------



## germ539

Don't know if this has been covered or not but has anyone booked a Southwest vacation to disney with all the rooms and such.  I noticed that SW is about $600 cheaper before travel insurance purchase than going directly through Disney.

Thanks


----------



## goofy4tink

germ539 said:


> Don't know if this has been covered or not but has anyone booked a Southwest vacation to disney with all the rooms and such.  I noticed that SW is about $600 cheaper before travel insurance purchase than going directly through Disney.
> 
> Thanks


Not sure you're going to get much of a response here..but we'll see. The vast majority of DISers book directly with Disney. Not sure why a SW pkg would be close to $600 less than the exact same thing booked through Disney.


----------



## Linda T.

Is Southwest now participating in DME with CBR - we are going July 14 thru July 21st and are wondering if CBR is now participating fully in this program?  Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## CleveRocks

Linda T. said:


> Is Southwest now participating in DME with CBR - we are going July 14 thru July 21st and are wondering if CBR is now participating fully in this program?  Thanks in advance for your help.



Yes, Southwest passengers can now use Resort Airline Check-in at CBR.


----------



## Linda T.

Thank you - that is great news.  We went last year in July to CBR and we had to take our luggage at the end of the vacation.  Now we won't have to do that.  Thanks again for the info.


----------



## DisneyDream2B

Hi,
We are using DME only for the return flight, after a cruise, and a stay at CSR.  Will we be able to sign up at the DME check in center when we arrive at MCO, prior to leaving in our rental car, so that we can use the convenient check in, and receive our documents in our CSR room for our return flight?  We have already received our DME bag tags.  I'm a bit concerned about getting an optimal seating number if we are trying to check in for our flights at the resort, at the 24 hour in advance time point.
Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneyDream2B said:


> Hi,
> We are using DME only for the return flight, after a cruise, and a stay at CSR.  Will we be able to sign up at the DME check in center when we arrive at MCO, prior to leaving in our rental car, so that we can use the convenient check in, and receive our documents in our CSR room for our return flight?  We have already received our DME bag tags.  I'm a bit concerned about getting an optimal seating number if we are trying to check in for our flights at the resort, at the 24 hour in advance time point.
> Thanks!


Obviously you have already booked DME for your trip but you are choosing not to use it upon arrival. Have you given them your return info?? If you received the yellow luggage tags, there has to be a reservation. If you have yet to book your return, I would call whomever you booked your CSR stay with and have DME added to your reservation. 
Are you flying home on SW??? If so, I would pay for EBCI..that way you don't have to worry about checking in at the 24 hr mark....SW will do it for you. Then you just have to go down to the RAC desk on departure day, check your bags and get your boarding passes printed out. I have yet to have any airline documents left in my room.....we have flown home on SW several times in the past year or so and they have never left anything for us, in our room. Some have reported this happening, but it hasn't happened to us. You still need to go down to the RAC desk and hand your bags over in person.


----------



## zianha

germ539 said:


> Don't know if this has been covered or not but has anyone booked a Southwest vacation to disney with all the rooms and such.  I noticed that SW is about $600 cheaper before travel insurance purchase than going directly through Disney.
> 
> Thanks



Like goofy4tink said, most people here book directly with Disney and I'm one of them!  But out of curiosity I went to the Southewest Vacations site and the price it gave me for the dates I'm going in May (but flying Continental) and the initial price they showed me is around $600 cheaper BUT it's a room only reservation and of course the airfare. After it automatically added park hoppers it was $300 more than my current package and airfare I've already paid for and that difference appears to be the difference in airfare. Just make sure whatever price you're seeing on SW Vacations included tickets.


----------



## texasbloke

I apologize if this has been asked before. 

Their are 6 of us traveling.  My 2 inlaws and my family of 4.  

We are renting a car, my husband will pick it up when we land, and then meet us at the resort.

My in-laws will be taking DME to Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani.  My 2 children and me are staying at POP, and plan on taking DME.

My question is would I be allowed to ride the DME bus with my in-laws, to Kidani, even if we are not staying their but staying at another onsite resort?

My in-laws have never been to WDW so I would feel better riding DME with them and making sure their check in goes smoothly.  Plus we want to eat lunch together.


----------



## CleveRocks

texasbloke said:


> I apologize if this has been asked before.
> 
> Their are 6 of us traveling.  My 2 inlaws and my family of 4.
> 
> We are renting a car, my husband will pick it up when we land, and then meet us at the resort.
> 
> My in-laws will be taking DME to Animal Kingdom Villas - Kidani.  My 2 children and me are staying at POP, and plan on taking DME.
> 
> My question is would I be allowed to ride the DME bus with my in-laws, to Kidani, even if we are not staying their but staying at another onsite resort?
> 
> My in-laws have never been to WDW so I would feel better riding DME with them and making sure their check in goes smoothly.  Plus we want to eat lunch together.



No, you must go on the bus you're assigned to (when you get your voucher scanned, they'll tell you which bus queue to get into). HOWEVER, there's a decent chance you'll be on the same bus. They tend to group resorts geographically, and both AKV and Pop Century are in the "AK" zone ... this by no means means you WILL be on the same bus, I'm just saying there's a decent chance you may be on the same bus.

If you're on the same bus, the driver won't care where you are getting off, so you could get off at AKV with them. It's just that you can't get on the wrong bus.

If you do happen to be on the same bus, and if you have any carry-ons that the driver will store under the bus, when he/she asks you which resort you're staying at, tell him/her AKV ... the drivers put carry-ons for the different resorts in different spaces under the bus. When you get to each resort, the driver automatically unloads all the bags for that resort (the carry-ons plus the checked bags of the heretics [] who don't use the DME luggage service) and puts them on the sidewalk. If you happen to stop at Pop first (which is common) and you told the driver you're staying at Pop, your carry-ons will be sitting at the bus area while you and the bus drive away towards AKV.


----------



## texasbloke

Thanks.

The only reason we are taking DME is so our luggage will delivered to our room, we will not have any carry on.

I remember when we stayed at CSR they stopped at POP 1st.  I hope they do wind up on the same bus.

Thank you again.


----------



## ms.ojo

This is the 1st time we're flying Delta AND first time w/ DME.  We are doing a split stay starting at ASMo....and ending at the Boardwalk!!  

Oor flights are registered w/ Disney and our ASMO reservation (pkg). We added a room only for 3 nights at the end of our stay at Boardwalk and I asked to link the reservations and the gal said there was no need.

Going to Disney I get it. We'll receive our pkg w/ yellow tags. Check our bags (w/ yellow tags) at our departing airport, and not see them again until they are delivered to our room at ASMO. At MCO we go downstairs to the DME check-in, get on our bus w/ a carry-on bag, and head to ASMo.

Near the end of our stay we have our bags transfered to Boardwalk by Disney while we are off at a park. Ret'n that afternoon to check in at Boardwalk and enjoy our last few days there.

Now...time to go.  I head downstairs to RAC to check our bags (Flight leaves at noon so I need to have them checked BEFORE 9am, probably 7:30am as we get bfast) They'll print our boarding pass for us.  *QUESTION:* Since we are Delta Amex card holders entitled to free luggage, that means I'm ok going directly to RAC and checking in the bags?  No fees apply.

Now...what about DME?  Do I check-in w/ them when I arrive at the Boardwalk to make our ressie for our flight home?  Or do I call Disney and have them make the notation on our room only ressie at the Boardwalk? (which means they'll probably send me more yellow tags)

I'm assuming DME and RAC are both in the Boardwalk lobby area? 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## goofy4tink

I would call whomever you booked BW with, and have them add your DME departure details/reservation to the resort reservation. You can do it when you get to BW, but it's really easier to do it now and then forget about it.
And yes, you will most likely get another packet with luggage tags in it, but just hold onto the return vouchers..they are all you will need. You will get a notice in your BW room the day/night before you depart that will tell you your pickup time the next day. You can also use this notice to get on the bus as well.

DME is going to pick you up right at the front of the resort. Just walk out the front doors and cross the arrival driveway over to the covered area. It's kind of right in the middle of the driveway. Be there 15 mins before your pickup time...all ready to go. The RAC counter is outside BW's main entrance. When you exit the lobby, through the front doors, go to the right, and down the walkway. You will see the RAC counter right there...about 15' from the front door.


----------



## ms.ojo

Thank you.  

So as to flying Delta...and the fact bags are normally charged a fee but I have an AMex card w/ Delta so I have free luggage....how does that work?


----------



## goofy4tink

ms.ojo said:


> Thank you.
> 
> So as to flying Delta...and the fact bags are normally charged a fee but I have an AMex card w/ Delta so I have free luggage....how does that work?


I can't say....I've always had to call the number for BAGS and paid my baggage fee. I don't know whether or not you have to still call that number and then get a conf number that you are good to go, or if you can just show up at the RAC counter and they can see that no fees are due. I would probably ask at the RAC counter when you are there, in person. You could stop by on your way out for the day.


----------



## Mrs Grumpy

Question about RAC - I know they weigh your bags but do they also measure them.  They haven't in the past but we have new suitcases this trip and they are under the allowed size but not by much.  Just wondering if they checked the size there also.  I am not worried about weight because with them packed we are only at 35 pounds.


----------



## Jestocost

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Question about RAC - I know they weigh your bags but do they also measure them.  They haven't in the past but we have new suitcases this trip and they are under the allowed size but not by much.  Just wondering if they checked the size there also.  I am not worried about weight because with them packed we are only at 35 pounds.



I haven't ever had a bag measured (although ours aren't close to max sizes) and haven't ever seen them measure anyone else's bag, but I would have to assume that it could happen and be prepared.  I imagine the airlines would start throwing fits if BAGs was consisently delivering oversize luggage without charging the applicable fees.


----------



## goofy4tink

Mrs Grumpy said:


> Question about RAC - I know they weigh your bags but do they also measure them.  They haven't in the past but we have new suitcases this trip and they are under the allowed size but not by much.  Just wondering if they checked the size there also.  I am not worried about weight because with them packed we are only at 35 pounds.


Nope, haven't seen them measured before either. But they are pretty good at eyeballing stuff. If they think a bag is going to be oversized, they can pretty much tell by looking at it.
Just think of all the luggage they see every day...I doubt you'll have a bag that is that out of the ordinary.


----------



## mfantasia

We are using DME in our arriving flight to MCO. We will be 7 days in AKL. In our way back, we are not flying home, we are renting a car in MCO to spend a week in Miami. Can we use DME for our trip from AKL to MCO, even if really we are not catching a flight? we won't have flight information to make a reservation.


----------



## CleveRocks

mfantasia said:


> We are using DME in our arriving flight to MCO. We will be 7 days in AKL. In our way back, we are not flying home, we are renting a car in MCO to spend a week in Miami. Can we use DME for our trip from AKL to MCO, even if really we are not catching a flight? we won't have flight information to make a reservation.


Yes, you definitely can do this. There is no requirement that you actually arrive on or leave on a flight.

But do yourself a favor. Make this reservation with DME directly by calling 866-599-0951. The cast members at DME know all the rules, including the rule that you don't need to be flying to use DME. [If you call 407-W-DISNEY, you'll likely get a cast member who doesn't know that and will tell you you aren't allowed to use DME back to the airport if you're not flying out.]

HOWEVER, wait until you are just inside 60 days before your trip to call DME. You can't have a DME reservation without having a resort reservation, and DME doesn't have access to the resort reservations database until the 60-day mark.


----------



## Pine View

Now I'm worrid.  I booked the package, put in flight info and asked for DME BUT, I haven't gotten yellow tags and leave in 13 days.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

We're looking for low prices and we found a fairly priced inbound flight; only thing is it leaves the night before and gets to MCO at midnight on the day we check in.  Here are my questions:

1 - Has anyone ever done this to save on airfare?

2 - I'm assuming the bus won't bring me to AKV at that time.  I see that it starts running at 5.  Is that correct?

3 - If I do wait, where's the best/most comfortable place to wait in the airport?

4 - I've never flown into MCO (we always drive), is there anything open at that time? Food, drink, etc?

5 - Will DME collect our bags or would it be better for us to just hold on to them and bring them on the bus ourselves?

Thanks in advance for all of your help!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

PRmamiDEdos said:


> We're looking for low prices and we found a fairly priced inbound flight; only thing is it leaves the night before and gets to MCO at midnight on the day we check in.  Here are my questions:
> 
> 1 - Has anyone ever done this to save on airfare?


Flying in the night before can be not only a money-saver but also a way to turn the following day from a travel day to a real vacation day. I've never taken a flight that gets in at midnight, but I've taken flights that got in around 10 p.m.



PRmamiDEdos said:


> 2 - I'm assuming the bus won't bring me to AKV at that time.  I see that it starts running at 5.  Is that correct?


Disney's Magical Express (DME) guest transportation runs 24 hours a day, based on when guests need the transportation. The late-night DME motorcoach runs can go to odd groupings of hotels, such as stopping at Grand Floridian and Port Orleans Riverside on the way to  Animal Kingdom Lodge. (During busier times, the motorcoaches tend to go to resorts in the same general part of WDW.)

It's only DME's inbound baggage transfer service that's unavailable for arrivals between 10 p.m. and 5 a.m. That means having to claim your own bags, which can mean spending and extra half hour or so at the airport.



PRmamiDEdos said:


> 3 - If I do wait, where's the best/most comfortable place to wait in the airport?


The Hyatt that's inside the airport (part of the airport terminal) is clearly the most convenient, most comfortable option. Other hotels in the airport area might be options too, but you have to check when their shuttles run, and you have to allow time to wait for the shuttle in both directions.



PRmamiDEdos said:


> 4 - I've never flown into MCO (we always drive), is there anything open at that time? Food, drink, etc?


I wouldn't expect any shops or restaurants in the airport to be open.



PRmamiDEdos said:


> 5 - Will DME collect our bags or would it be better for us to just hold on to them and bring them on the bus ourselves


After 10 p.m., you must claim your own bags. You would then bring them to the DME coach with you, regardless of whether you take a late night DME motorcoach directly to WDW of if your stay at an airport hotel the first night and take a  DME motorcoach during the day.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Flying in the night before can be not only a money-saver but also a way to turn the following day from a travel day to a real vacation day. I've never taken a flight that gets in at midnight, but I've taken flights that got in around 10 p.m.
> 
> 
> Disney's Magical Express (DME) guest transportation runs 24 hours a day, based on when guests need the transportation. The late-night DME motorcoach runs can go to odd groupings of hotels, such as stopping at Grand Floridian and Port Orleans Riverside on the way to  Animal Kingdom Lodge. (During busier times, the motorcoaches tend to go to resorts in the same general part of WDW.)
> 
> It's only DME's inbound baggage transfer service that's unavailable for arrivals between 10 p.m. and 5 a.m. That means having to claim your own bags, which can mean spending and extra half hour or so at the airport.
> 
> 
> The Hyatt that's inside the airport (part of the airport terminal) is clearly the most convenient, most comfortable option. Other hotels in the airport area might be options too, but you have to check when their shuttles run, and you have to allow time to wait for the shuttle in both directions.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect any shops or restaurants in the airport to be open.
> 
> 
> After 10 p.m., you must claim your own bags. You would then bring them to the DME coach with you, regardless of whether you take a late night DME motorcoach directly to WDW of if your stay at an airport hotel the first night and take a  DME motorcoach during the day.



Another vote for the Hyatt!   It's right inside the terminal so no shuttle to deal with.  It's great for late arrivals or early departures.  We had a flight that was supposed to arrive at midnight but due to severe Tstorms down the east coast, we didn't depart Philly until 12:20am!   I was so glad to have a room at the Hyatt that night.  
That said, we'll be arriving after 11:30 pm in Nov and we opted to have Happy Limo pick us up instead of doing ME. We really want to wake up the next am at our resort (Only 2 nts resort and 1 full park day pre cruise.) They'll track our arrival time and it will be worth the extra $ to have a driver ready for us when we arrive.  I know I won't want to deal with waiting for other flights that will be arriving shortly or having to stop at other resorts and it was still less $ than if we had taken the earlier, more expensive flight.


----------



## PRmamiDEdos

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Flying in the night before can be not only a money-saver but also a way to turn the following day from a travel day to a real vacation day. I've never taken a flight that gets in at midnight, but I've taken flights that got in around 10 p.m.
> 
> 
> Disney's Magical Express (DME) guest transportation runs 24 hours a day, based on when guests need the transportation. The late-night DME motorcoach runs can go to odd groupings of hotels, such as stopping at Grand Floridian and Port Orleans Riverside on the way to  Animal Kingdom Lodge. (During busier times, the motorcoaches tend to go to resorts in the same general part of WDW.)
> 
> It's only DME's inbound baggage transfer service that's unavailable for arrivals between 10 p.m. and 5 a.m. That means having to claim your own bags, which can mean spending and extra half hour or so at the airport.
> 
> 
> The Hyatt that's inside the airport (part of the airport terminal) is clearly the most convenient, most comfortable option. Other hotels in the airport area might be options too, but you have to check when their shuttles run, and you have to allow time to wait for the shuttle in both directions.
> 
> 
> I wouldn't expect any shops or restaurants in the airport to be open.
> 
> 
> After 10 p.m., you must claim your own bags. You would then bring them to the DME coach with you, regardless of whether you take a late night DME motorcoach directly to WDW of if your stay at an airport hotel the first night and take a  DME motorcoach during the day.



Thank you!


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

CleveRocks said:


> Yes, you definitely can do this. There is no requirement that you actually arrive on or leave on a flight.
> 
> But do yourself a favor. Make this reservation with DME directly by calling 866-599-0951. The cast members at DME know all the rules, including the rule that you don't need to be flying to use DME. [If you call 407-W-DISNEY, you'll likely get a cast member who doesn't know that and will tell you you aren't allowed to use DME back to the airport if you're not flying out.]
> 
> HOWEVER, wait until you are just inside 60 days before your trip to call DME. You can't have a DME reservation without having a resort reservation, and DME doesn't have access to the resort reservations database until the 60-day mark.



Thanks for answering this 

I was one of those ppl back in 09 who was told you couldn't do this, no how now way.... now I know that we could have!!!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Thanks for answering this
> 
> I was one of those ppl back in 09 who was told you couldn't do this, no how now way.... now I know that we could have!!!
> 
> Ok, So am I correct in assuming that this will work?
> Flying into Miami for BFF's wedding, renting a car while there and wanting to drive it to Orlando.....
> 
> -Can I arrange to drop the rental off at Orlando Airport and make a resservation with DME to take us to POP?????????
> 
> Then, for departure we are actually flying BACK out of Miami, so I will need to make a 1day rental in the reverse....
> 
> - Can I again make a DME ressie to take us from POP to Orlando Airport where we can just go to the rental car counter and head off to our appropriate airport?
> 
> (Reason I ask this, is because I know we wont use a car while at WDW, and I cant justify spending all that $$ to rent it for 9days and it just sit in a parking lot, to top it off we are using Frequent Flier miles for the flight & the car, so less is better (also why we cant change it to fly out of Orlando ))
> 
> 
> *Any help, advice, idea's would be greatly appreciated~!*


Can't you use your miles to fly out of MCO?  I think it's called an open jaw route.  
Using a RR with SWA we flew into Vegas (just to see the strip and Hoover Dam,) spent the week in Sedona, and flew home from Phoenix.   You'd probably have to book by phone to do this with other airlines.  I know with USAirways I couldn't do this online.


----------



## Altoqueenkelly

Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

Altoqueenkelly said:


> Thanks for answering this
> 
> I was one of those ppl back in 09 who was told you couldn't do this, no how now way.... now I know that we could have!!!
> 
> Ok, So am I correct in assuming that this will work?
> Flying into Miami for BFF's wedding, renting a car while there and wanting to drive it to Orlando.....
> 
> -Can I arrange to drop the rental off at Orlando Airport and make a resservation with DME to take us to POP?????????
> 
> Then, for departure we are actually flying BACK out of Miami, so I will need to make a 1day rental in the reverse....
> 
> - Can I again make a DME ressie to take us from POP to Orlando Airport where we can just go to the rental car counter and head off to our appropriate airport?
> 
> (Reason I ask this, is because I know we wont use a car while at WDW, and I cant justify spending all that $$ to rent it for 9days and it just sit in a parking lot, to top it off we are using Frequent Flier miles for the flight & the car, so less is better (also why we cant change it to fly out of Orlando) Plus... I would like DD to experience the magic feeling you get riding it and watching the video knowing OK its time for Disney!)
> 
> 
> Any help, advice, idea's would be greatly appreciated~!


Yes, that's all doable. People do it all the time.


----------



## Lehuaann

Posted question in new thread.


----------



## macchayse

We have early departure from asmu - our delta flight to LA departs at 6.30am. I have a question about checking in for the flight at our resort - is our flight too early to do resort check-in for the flight?  If we can do it, do we leave our bags with them the night before, seeing as from everything I've read, we will have to catch DME at about 3.30am?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

macchayse said:


> We have early departure from asmu - our delta flight to LA departs at 6.30am. I have a question about checking in for the flight at our resort - is our flight too early to do resort check-in for the flight?  If we can do it, do we leave our bags with them the night before, seeing as from everything I've read, we will have to catch DME at about 3.30am?



I'm sorry I can't answer your question but I would seriously consider staying at the Hyatt in Orlando Airport if I had a 6:30am flight.  It's right inside the terminal and only a walk of approximately 100 ft to get to airport security.
http://orlandoairport.hyatt.com/hyatt/hotels/index.jsp?extCorporateId=

We also like staying here for late arrivals. It's ultra convenient & clean.


----------



## goofy4tink

macchayse said:


> We have early departure from asmu - our delta flight to LA departs at 6.30am. I have a question about checking in for the flight at our resort - is our flight too early to do resort check-in for the flight?  If we can do it, do we leave our bags with them the night before, seeing as from everything I've read, we will have to catch DME at about 3.30am?


No, you won't be able to check your bags at the resort. The RAC counter opens around 5ish...and you have to be completely checked in, boarding pass in hand, walking away, no less than 3 hrs. before flight departure. Generally speaking, you need to be on a flight that is departing no earlier than 8:30am to use RAC.
And yes, you would be on the bus around 3:30ish. You may want to check into staying at the airport that night...it would mean you would get a bit more sleep..you wouldn't have to get up until about 4:30 vs 2:30.


----------



## Miss Ang

We just returned from staying at Wilderness Lodge, flying with Southwest Airlines.  DME was successful at getting our luggage from the airport to Wilderness Lodge without a problem.  The day we were departing, they were only able to take 6 of our 8 pieces of luggage that was to be checked (we were at the counter right at 1pm, just before they closed for the day).  The person at the RAC counter at Wilderness Lodge told me that the system had only been allowing them to check 4 bags per family all day but it allowed them to do 6 for us).  It was a pain for us to have to wait in line to check 2 more bags once we got to the airport but I guess it was much easier than us dragging all 8 pieces of our checked luggage.

I hope the entire DME problem is resolved soon and it's not something others will have to deal with.


----------



## Christine9125

Does anyone know (I am sure someone does lol, that was a stupid question) when you check in at ME when arriving in MCO, do the lines to the busses say which resort that bus is for or do they just tell you what bus to get on?  We are trying to surprise our kids with the resort and trying to figure out a way to do this


----------



## goofy4tink

Christine9125 said:


> Does anyone know (I am sure someone does lol, that was a stupid question) when you check in at ME when arriving in MCO, do the lines to the busses say which resort that bus is for or do they just tell you what bus to get on?  We are trying to surprise our kids with the resort and trying to figure out a way to do this


Yes, they do. Each line has a sign at the entrance that states the resort it serves. And when you get to the area, a CM will ask you which resort you want. And then directs you to the appropriate line.

My suggestion would be to send one parent ahead, to explain to the CM. Then, when he/she has already asked which resort, and the parent has answered, the other parent can come over and the vouchers can all be scanned. Have one adult stand in front of the resort signage...it's not very big and should be easy to hide.
Possibly the bus line CM may have an alternative idea for you.


----------



## Christine9125

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, they do. Each line has a sign at the entrance that states the resort it serves. And when you get to the area, a CM will ask you which resort you want. And then directs you to the appropriate line.
> 
> My suggestion would be to send one parent ahead, to explain to the CM. Then, when he/she has already asked which resort, and the parent has answered, the other parent can come over and the vouchers can all be scanned. Have one adult stand in front of the resort signage...it's not very big and should be easy to hide.
> Possibly the bus line CM may have an alternative idea for you.



Thank you, the kids will find out tonight we are going to POP Century at Disney in 2 weeks instead of Myrtle Beach, but we are actually staying at the BC.  I wanted to wait until we got to the resort and I will stand up to get off and they won't know what is going on.  Then when we get off the bus, the CL staff will be meeting us.  It is my 40th birthday so I have gone all out, but the kids are getting all the surprises.  I figure if they say anything about the sign, I could probably get away with telling them it is the line the CM told me to get in for the bus.


----------



## goofy4tink

You could do that...the whole 'well, this is where we were told to go, so this is where we're standing.' Then, when you get on the bus, sit towards the back. You can act all flustered and such until you 'decide' to just get off at BC and take a cab to POP. That should be a good surprise for the kids!!


----------



## Christine9125

goofy4tink said:


> You could do that...the whole 'well, this is where we were told to go, so this is where we're standing.' Then, when you get on the bus, sit towards the back. You can act all flustered and such until you 'decide' to just get off at BC and take a cab to POP. That should be a good surprise for the kids!!



That is awesome, Thanks, didn't think about that


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

I tried to surprise our kids last year that we were staying at WL instead of POR.  I covered the part about the CM directing us and we got on the bus without a hitch.  A tough part was when the bus driver asked, "Who's going to ________?"  and named each resort the bus was stopping at.  We cheered when he said WL and kids didn't get it but when he announced the arrival at POR, the kids wanted to get off the bus.  
Needless to say, it wasn't the big surprise I was expecting....  Oh well, they still LOVED it!


----------



## jeankeri

Do all members of your party (room reservation) need to arrive the same day/ leave the same day to use ME service? Example- my mom will be coming in a day behind us. As long as she is listed on the room, she will be able to use ME?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

jeankeri said:


> Do all members of your party (room reservation) need to arrive the same day/ leave the same day to use ME service? Example- my mom will be coming in a day behind us. As long as she is listed on the room, she will be able to use ME?


Guests on the same WDW resort room reservation can arrive on different flights and on different days. The system was designed with the knowledge that family members and friends from different cities share rooms at WDW resorts.

The inbound transportation can be on of after check-in day. The outbound transportation can be on or before check-out day.


----------



## jeankeri

Thanks for the quick response! I was pretty sure, but am glad for the confirmation before we get our flights purchased.


----------



## thefigueroas

We just received our tags and vouchers for DME.  I did not see the number listed for BAGS and the vouchers stated that "additional information about this service will be provided in your Transportation Notice".  Are they going to be sending us something in addition with more information?  I am flying Delta and need to pay for baggage for my return flight.  We have used RAC before but only on Southwest so are familiar with RAC we just have not paid for bags before.


----------



## Christine9125

thefigueroas said:


> We just received our tags and vouchers for DME.  I did not see the number listed for BAGS and the vouchers stated that "additional information about this service will be provided in your Transportation Notice".  Are they going to be sending us something in addition with more information?  I am flying Delta and need to pay for baggage for my return flight.  We have used RAC before but only on Southwest so are familiar with RAC we just have not paid for bags before.



They will put a notice on your door the day before your are due to leave, it will give the ME time of pick up and the number to call and pay for your bags


----------



## k5thbeatle

Mildly surprised Frontier was not participating with this?  But then I don't know what all the criteria/agreements are to participate?


----------



## CleveRocks

k5thbeatle said:


> Mildly surprised Frontier was not participating with this?  But then I don't know what all the criteria/agreements are to participate?



Remember, on arrival day, everyone on every airline gets the full DME treatment (including the automatic luggage delivery from airplane to resort). It's only on your last day that "participation" matters. 

Airlines pay a fee in order to be part of the Resort Airline Check-in service. They also have to make sure that their computer system is compatible with Disney's (this last one was the major sticking point that kept Southwest off the "participating" list for several years).


----------



## goofy4tink

k5thbeatle said:


> Mildly surprised Frontier was not participating with this?  But then I don't know what all the criteria/agreements are to participate?


It's up to each airline to decide if they wish to participate in the RAC program. It usually means making some type of changes to their operating systems. And if they don't have a ton of business going to MCO and WDW, they probably figure it isn't worth it.

BUT...as already noted, you can still use DME, both ways. It doesn't matter what airline you fly into MCO on...if you tag those bags with the yellow DME tags, the bags will be delivered to your resort. As long as you are listed on an active WDW resort reservation, and have made your DME reservation in advance, you can ride the DME bus to your resort.

For your return to MCO, anyone can ride the DME back to MCO from their WDW owned resort. If you are flying on a participating airline, then you can head to the RAC (remote airline checkin) counter no less than 3 hrs before your flight departure and get your bags checked through and your boarding passes issued. If your airline is not participating in the RAC program (such as Frontier), then you just take your bags to the  DME bus with you and the bags go beneath your bus and you check them at MCO, the 'old fashioned' way.


----------



## dmband

I didn't read every post so maybe this has been mentioned
But for our trip in July 2010, jetblue did NOT require airport checking with a infant lap baby
We did everything at the resort


----------



## noname70

Hi, I just called Disney asking why I haven't received my booklet yet for an August 18 departure.  They said they didn't order DME for me (their mistake as I gave a CM my flight info months ago).  Anyway, they set it up today but told me it's too late for tags and I will have to lug my luggage at MCO.  Is this correct?  There is still 2 weeks for them to get me tags and it was their mistake to begin with.   Help.


----------



## ses1230

noname70 said:


> Hi, I just called Disney asking why I haven't received my booklet yet for an August 18 departure.  They said they didn't order DME for me (their mistake as I gave a CM my flight info months ago).  Anyway, they set it up today but told me it's too late for tags and I will have to lug my luggage at MCO.  Is this correct?  There is still 2 weeks for them to get me tags and it was their mistake to begin with.   Help.



In the past you could give your luggage claim tags to the CM at the ME desk at the airport they would get your bags for you if you didnt have your ME tags.


----------



## goofy4tink

noname70 said:


> Hi, I just called Disney asking why I haven't received my booklet yet for an August 18 departure.  They said they didn't order DME for me (their mistake as I gave a CM my flight info months ago).  Anyway, they set it up today but told me it's too late for tags and I will have to lug my luggage at MCO.  Is this correct?  There is still 2 weeks for them to get me tags and it was their mistake to begin with.   Help.



Seriously? They messed up and they won't make it right?? DME tells us that they need 10 days lead time to process the info packet/tags and get them to the guest. It would seem that you are within that time frame.
Call DME tomorrow, or today if you want, to make sure they have you in their system. That's the first thing to do. Then, ask them if they can expedite the delivery of the packet to you. Technically, they could overnight it to you. But, no need for that. They should have no problem getting it to you in time for your Aug 18 departure.

This is why I tell everyone to deal with DME directly if you are within 30 days of your trip. For some reason, Disney seems to mess it up..way too frequently.


----------



## Christine9125

noname70 said:


> Hi, I just called Disney asking why I haven't received my booklet yet for an August 18 departure.  They said they didn't order DME for me (their mistake as I gave a CM my flight info months ago).  Anyway, they set it up today but told me it's too late for tags and I will have to lug my luggage at MCO.  Is this correct?  There is still 2 weeks for them to get me tags and it was their mistake to begin with.   Help.



Call DME not Disney, they can get the tags there for you in time.


----------



## noname70

Thanks-I called DME directly and they said it wouldn't be a problem getting me the tags in time.  I don't know why the CM told me otherwise.

Additionally, when I asked that CM if I could call DME directly she said no.  I told her I knew there was a phone number out there as I had seen it on the DIS before.  She said they were not allowed to give it out.  Crazy but all set now.


----------



## mommyof3princess27

That happened to me before on our first trip...very difficult! Glad everything is straightened out!


----------



## goofy4tink

noname70 said:


> Thanks-I called DME directly and they said it wouldn't be a problem getting me the tags in time.  I don't know why the CM told me otherwise.
> 
> Additionally, when I asked that CM if I could call DME directly she said no.  I told her I knew there was a phone number out there as I had seen it on the DIS before.  She said they were not allowed to give it out.  Crazy but all set now.



THere are so many less than well trained CMs working at the call centers that it amazes me. There is a ton of incorrect info given out daily. I feel so horribly for those people that have no idea these boards exist, and they take the info they get from WDW call centers as gospel. It's not that they CMs are lying..they think they are correct. So, rather than look like an idiot, or take the time to track down the correct info, they just spout off something untrue. And now, that guest is going to plan based on incorrect info.

I know that one time I was trying to book a Yuletide Fantasy tour. I was staying at BWVs. I had to be at the front of the park by 8am. Well, the person on the phone kept telling me that I would have to take a cab to be there for 7:45, in order to meet up with the tour for 8. I asked if I would be able to enter via the International Gateway....oh no ma'm, that won't be open until 9...you will have to take a cab. I asked if it being morning EMHs it made any difference. No, ma'm, you still have to take a cab..there is no other way to get to the front of Epcot. Even the buses aren't running in time to get you there...they start at 8am. Really??? The buses start running at 8am for a morning EMH??? I mean, really???
Now, obviously, I knew better...I was just playing along with her to see what info I would get. And it was all incorrect.


----------



## stink

Hi All, 

We will be a party of 7 with two wheelchairs for the grandparents. We will be renting a minivan for use at disney. Is it possible to have our bags transferred with the luggage tags if no one in our party rides the ME bus ? The minivan will not fit two wheelchairs all the luggage and all of our peeps. 

One alternative is to split the party and have some ride in the minivan and some take magical express. We would prefer to remain altoghether in the minivan and use the luggage service.


----------



## goofy4tink

stink said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We will be a party of 7 with two wheelchairs for the grandparents. We will be renting a minivan for use at disney. Is it possible to have our bags transferred with the luggage tags if no one in our party rides the ME bus ? The minivan will not fit two wheelchairs all the luggage and all of our peeps.
> 
> One alternative is to split the party and have some ride in the minivan and some take magical express. We would prefer to remain altoghether in the minivan and use the luggage service.


There is  no 'luggage service'. DME isn't a luggage delivery service. You are supposed to ride the DME bus in order to get the perk of luggage delivery. We do have a stickied thread here that discusses the whole subject.
If it were me, I would actually have some in the group use DME. Reasons are stated in that thread.


----------



## Reign

Hi I have a question about DME. It may hev been asked previously, but I don't want to go through 80+ pages to find it. I am arriving to MCO Sunday evening, but we are staying at a hotel nearby for the first night. We will return to the airport the next morning to catch the DME to the Polynesian. Do I need to make a reservation or can I just show up at the counter the next morning. My travel agent said I shouldn't have a problem, but I have read that people have had problems. Thanks!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Reign said:


> Hi I have a question about DME. It may hev been asked previously, but I don't want to go through 80+ pages to find it. I am arriving to MCO Sunday evening, but we are staying at a hotel nearby for the first night. We will return to the airport the next morning to catch the DME to the Polynesian. Do I need to make a reservation or can I just show up at the counter the next morning. My travel agent said I shouldn't have a problem, but I have read that people have had problems. Thanks!


Reservations are required for DME. (That wasn't the case when DME first began, but Disney's current contract with the airport forces Disney to require reservations.)

You can just tell DME the approximate time that you want to leave the airport for your Disney resort, but some guests have found it easier to provide flight details for a flight that arrives then. (Some non-DME Cast Members think that an arriving flight the same day is a requirement, even though it isn't.)


----------



## goofy4tink

Absolutely make reservations. Insist that your TA call and get DME added. You can try to call DME directly, but I'm not sure if they will talk to you or insist that your TA call.


----------



## noname70

noname70 said:


> Thanks-I called DME directly and they said it wouldn't be a problem getting me the tags in time.  I don't know why the CM told me otherwise.
> 
> Additionally, when I asked that CM if I could call DME directly she said no.  I told her I knew there was a phone number out there as I had seen it on the DIS before.  She said they were not allowed to give it out.  Crazy but all set now.



Just wanted to follow up with everyone. My DME envelope arrived today-five days after I was told by the CM over the phone that 2 weeks wasn't enough lead time.  Thanks to DME (Mears) and to everyone on this Transportation board.


----------



## goofy4tink

noname70 said:


> Just wanted to follow up with everyone. My DME envelope arrived today-five days after I was told by the CM over the phone that 2 weeks wasn't enough lead time.  Thanks to DME (Mears) and to everyone on this Transportation board.


Thanks for the update.
Here's the thing.....I doubt the Disney CMs that answer the phones at the main call center are deliberately giving out bad info. It's just what they've been told. This is why I always recommend calling DME directly if you are within 2-3 weeks of travel. They are able to deal with the issue directly.


----------



## Coconuts

When did SW get added on to the list of participating airlines for baggage checkin for departing flights?  This was always one of the main reasons we never wanted to book a departing SW flight.


----------



## goofy4tink

Coconuts said:


> When did SW get added on to the list of participating airlines for baggage checkin for departing flights?  This was always one of the main reasons we never wanted to book a departing SW flight.


Quite awhile ago. I updated the first post on this thread almost immediatly and then more recently, rearranged the airlines in alphabetical order.


----------



## Jimmo46

Hi:
We have magic express reservations and they have all information. How far in advance does the packet and tags arrive? We leave 9/21/11.
Thanks.


----------



## Coconuts

goofy4tink said:


> Quite awhile ago. I updated the first post on this thread almost immediatly and then more recently, rearranged the airlines in alphabetical order.



Thanks, I obviously missed it.  That makes things easier so book trips because now we can use SW on our return flight.


----------



## goofy4tink

Jimmo46 said:


> Hi:
> We have magic express reservations and they have all information. How far in advance does the packet and tags arrive? We leave 9/21/11.
> Thanks.


They usually send out the info packet about 4 weeks prior to travel. If you get to two weeks prior, and haven't received anything, you should call DME directly. Note that I say 'call DME directly'..I didn't say call whomever you booked your resort stay with, or call Disney. You really want to call DME..they can do whatever needs to be done.


----------



## toxa

I'll arrive by car, but will use DME to depart WDW.

1) Since I live overseas, I didn't get luggage tags. Are those necessary on the way out?

2) I will fly to MIA and then connect to international destination, both flights on AA. Technically, the first leg is domestic, but the airline will check me in both flights, so you may say it's international. Can I still check in at the hotel? What are your experiences?


----------



## goofy4tink

toxa said:


> I'll arrive by car, but will use DME to depart WDW.
> 
> 1) Since I live overseas, I didn't get luggage tags. Are those necessary on the way out?
> 
> 2) I will fly to MIA and then connect to international destination, both flights on AA. Technically, the first leg is domestic, but the airline will check me in both flights, so you may say it's international. Can I still check in at the hotel? What are your experiences?


Nobody uses those yellow tags for their return flights. They are only for MCO arrivals. So...with that in mind, you need to check at the RAC counter (remote airline checkin) at the resort. They can give you any info you may need.


----------



## rgumidrop

Ok sorry if this has already been answered before.  We recieved 3 of the yellow tags for our bags but we have 6 pieces of luggage being checked, can we cut them in half or should I call DME?  TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

rgumidrop said:


> Ok sorry if this has already been answered before.  We recieved 3 of the yellow tags for our bags but we have 6 pieces of luggage being checked, can we cut them in half or should I call DME?  TIA



Call DME and ask for more. They stopped sending two pp when baggage fees became the norm. They figured that the vast majority of passengers were checking just one bag pp, rather than two.


----------



## rgumidrop

Thanks so much called them this morning.


----------



## DisneyGuess

I know I saw this answered somewhere but can't find it now.
They have our flight numbers on our DME reservation correct but the times both state 12am. I realize that's probably a default time. Will the times be updated the closer we get to our travel dates?

Also, I asked but haven't gotten any response yet, is it possible to use DME to get to our resorts but take a taxi back to MCO on departure day?  The 3 hour pick up time is really, really early for us, lol. 
Any idea on a taxi rate from Disney resorts (POR) to MCO?


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneyGuess said:


> I know I saw this answered somewhere but can't find it now.
> They have our flight numbers on our DME reservation correct but the times both state 12am. I realize that's probably a default time. Will the times be updated the closer we get to our travel dates?
> 
> Also, I asked but haven't gotten any response yet, is it possible to use DME to get to our resorts but take a taxi back to MCO on departure day?  The 3 hour pick up time is really, really early for us, lol.
> Any idea on a taxi rate from Disney resorts (POR) to MCO?


As far as your arrival vouchers, it doesn't make any difference what time it states for flight arrival. They don't really care what time you arrive. They can, and do,  track arrival times...doesn't matter what the vouchers say.

As far as getting back to MCO..yes, you can take a cab. You can check your bags at your resort that morning (with RAC) and get your boarding passes issued. Then, you can head to MCO in  any fashion you want.
But, be careful. Many say that 3 hrs is too long. Most of us, who travel there frequently, if booking a car service ask for pickup to be about 2.5 hrs prior to flight departure.  Many have posted about longer than normal waits in security, or running into an issue on the road. 
Just don't try to cut it too close. You can get a cab, or car service, for about $60 one way.


----------



## DisneyGuess

So, if we used a taxi, instead of leaving at 6am for our 9am flight, we'd leave at 6:30am....& pay around $60. for 30 minutes. I think we'll just stick with DME, hehe, hubby can get over it, it's not a great deal of more time for us to get ready. 
Another question, where is the DME bus stop? In front of the lobby where you check-in & out?  So, we should plan on being down there by 5:30-5:45 at the latest?


----------



## CleveRocks

DisneyGuess said:


> So, if we used a taxi, instead of leaving at 6am for our 9am flight, we'd leave at 6:30am....& pay around $60. for 30 minutes. I think we'll just stick with DME, hehe, hubby can get over it, it's not a great deal of more time for us to get ready.
> Another question, where is the DME bus stop? In front of the lobby where you check-in & out?  So, we should plan on being down there by 5:30-5:45 at the latest?


The exact location of the DME stop will vary by resort. You'll know it as soon as you arrive at the resort, though, because the pick-up spot is the same as the drop-off spot.

The day before your departure day, you'll receive written notice of your scheduled pick-up time, along with instructions. Please heed the instructions, especially the one that tells you to be there at least 15 minutes before the scheduled pick-up time.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

goofy4tink said:


> As far as your arrival vouchers, it doesn't make any difference what time it states for flight arrival. They don't really care what time you arrive. They can, and do,  track arrival times...doesn't matter what the vouchers say.
> 
> As far as getting back to MCO..yes, you can take a cab. You can check your bags at your resort that morning (with RAC) and get your boarding passes issued. Then, you can head to MCO in  any fashion you want.
> *But, be careful. Many say that 3 hrs is too long. Most of us, who travel there frequently, if booking a car service ask for pickup to be about 2.5 hrs prior to flight departure. * Many have posted about longer than normal waits in security, or running into an issue on the road.
> *Just don't try to cut it too close. *You can get a cab, or car service, for about $60 one way.





CleveRocks said:


> The exact location of the DME stop will vary by resort. You'll know it as soon as you arrive at the resort, though, because the pick-up spot is the same as the drop-off spot.
> 
> The day before your departure day, you'll receive written notice of your scheduled pick-up time, along with instructions. *Please heed the instructions, especially the one that tells you to be there at least 15 minutes before the scheduled pick-up time.*



Well said.  I agree 100%.  3 hrs sounds like a lot but really, the time flies.  Especially if you want to eat before you fly.  Given the "arrive 2 hrs before your flight time," travel time to the airport whomever takes you there (allowing extra time for usual traffic/accident delays) and the 2.5 hrs of the flight, we need a real meal at the airport.  The little flight snack doesn't cut it for our teen boys.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

DisneyGuess said:


> I know I saw this answered somewhere but can't find it now.
> *They have our flight numbers on our DME reservation correct but the times both state 12am. I realize that's probably a default time. Will the times be updated the closer we get to our travel dates?*
> 
> Also, I asked but haven't gotten any response yet, is it possible to use DME to get to our resorts but take a taxi back to MCO on departure day?  The 3 hour pick up time is really, really early for us, lol.
> Any idea on a taxi rate from Disney resorts (POR) to MCO?



They know your flight time based on your flight # so make sure that is accurate.  They can change from the time you book to the time you actually fly.


----------



## mdrob214

If we have an 8:30 am flight....can we still use RAC?  Our ME bus should be picking us up ~5-5:30, I figure.  Of course, we can always take our one checked bag with us, but I'd rather do it at the resort.  We've never had an early morning flight before.  Thanks!


----------



## CleveRocks

You SHOULD be able to use RAC. It'll depend on your pick-up time (which you'll find out on the morning of the day before your departure day) and if you get there before any line develops ... RAC opens at 5:00 a.m.


----------



## goofy4tink

Be out at the RAC counter before they open at 5....that way you should be done by 5:10....with an 8:30 flight, your pickup time could be anytime between 5:20-5:40. 
If your pickup time is at 5:20 or so, send everyone out to the bus stop, and have just one adult be at RAC...one parent should be able to check everyone else in....then, if the bus arrives early, the rest of the family can ask the driver to hold for about 2 mins, if dad isn't quite done yet. But, be out at the RAC counter before they open...best solution.


----------



## mdrob214

CleveRocks said:


> You SHOULD be able to use RAC. It'll depend on your pick-up time (which you'll find out on the morning of the day before your departure day) and if you get there before any line develops ... RAC opens at 5:00 a.m.





goofy4tink said:


> Be out at the RAC counter before they open at 5....that way you should be done by 5:10....with an 8:30 flight, your pickup time could be anytime between 5:20-5:40.
> If your pickup time is at 5:20 or so, send everyone out to the bus stop, and have just one adult be at RAC...one parent should be able to check everyone else in....then, if the bus arrives early, the rest of the family can ask the driver to hold for about 2 mins, if dad isn't quite done yet. But, be out at the RAC counter before they open...best solution.




Thank you, both!  I double-checked, and the actual flight time is 8:20.  I can be at RAC before 5, no problem.  It's just DH and I this trip and a fairly short one at that.  We may not even have a checked bag--we're considering carry-on only.  But we're flying SW and I'd like to let them take my bags.  I did pay for it, after all (indirectly).  lol


----------



## DisneyGuess

Does anyone know, if you arrive at MCO late, 10:30pm, I know they aren't delivering luggage at that time, but will ME still pick up your luggage & have it delivered the next morning?  Or do you have to get your luggage yourself that night?


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneyGuess said:


> Does anyone know, if you arrive at MCO late, 10:30pm, I know they aren't delivering luggage at that time, but will ME still pick up your luggage & have it delivered the next morning?  Or do you have to get your luggage yourself that night?


Your luggage will be pulled and put aside...where I have no idea. My issue is that if there are no DME workers to pull the bags out before they get to the public baggage claim area, what does happen to these tagged bags??? I am assuming that they go out to the carousels with all the other checked bags, and when no one shows up to get the DME tagged bags, they are pulled and put aside until the following morning, when DME workers collect them. Now....I don't really want my bags going around and around, unsupervised, on that baggage carousel.
I would just leave it untagged and get it yourself. Adds a short time to your overall time.


----------



## DisneyGuess

Thanks for the info. It was for friends of mine who aren't arriving until that late. I told them to just get it themselves. I wouldn't my luggage staying overnight in the airport either much less spinning on the carousel for who knows how long!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

We have an 11:15 arrival in Nov and the instructions in our ME packet say to retrieve our own bags and bring them to the bus.


----------



## bluegrass

1)Our departure flight out of MCO is at 7:45 am.  What time will our ME bus pick us up (usually)?  Also, we will have 2 bags that will need to be checked and since the RAC doesn't open until 5:00 how can we do this?  Should I take them there the day before?  If I do it will be before we leave to go to the parks (7:30 am approx)as I will not be coming back during the day before their 1:00 pm closure. 

2) Also, how and when will I get my return boarding pass for my flight back?


----------



## seashoreCM

bluegrass said:


> 1)Our departure flight out of MCO is at 7:45 am.  What time will our ME bus pick us up (usually)?  Also, we will have 2 bags that will need to be checked and since the RAC doesn't open until 5:00 how can we do this?  Should I take them there the day before?  If I do it will be before we leave to go to the parks (7:30 am approx)as I will not be coming back during the day before their 1:00 pm closure.
> 
> 2) Also, how and when will I get my return boarding pass for my flight back?



Your bus will be leaving around 4:45. Be sure you have your Magical Express confirmation, if not delivered and correct at your room morning the day before checkout day, then gotten from the resort front desk said morning of day before checkout.

You must bring your bags to the Magical Express bus platform. No other choice.

Your airline may or may not have an advance boarding pass pickup via the resort concierge or resort business center computers or it may or may not have advance check in via phone. At any rate you will always be able to get your boarding pass at the airport.


ruadisneyfan2 said:


> We have an 11:15 arrival in Nov and the instructions in our ME packet say to retrieve our own bags and bring them to the bus.


Correct, for actual arrival into Orlandol after 10 PM.


----------



## CleveRocks

bluegrass said:


> 1)Our departure flight out of MCO is at 7:45 am.  What time will our ME bus pick us up (usually)?  Also, we will have 2 bags that will need to be checked and since the RAC doesn't open until 5:00 how can we do this?  Should I take them there the day before?  If I do it will be before we leave to go to the parks (7:30 am approx)as I will not be coming back during the day before their 1:00 pm closure.
> 
> 2) Also, how and when will I get my return boarding pass for my flight back?



RAC can't be used the day before, it has to be same day, a minimum of 3 hours before flight time. Therefore, anyone flying out before 8:00 a.m. is ineligible to use RAC. As seashoreCM says, you'll have to bring your luggage to the bus; the driver will load them under the bus, and then will unload them for you at the airport, then you will bring them to your airline's ticket counter or curbside check-in.


----------



## Susiesnowflake

I understand that your bags must be checked at the RAC desk at least 3 hrs before your flight. My flight departs at 9:35 am, so my bags need to be checked by 6:35 am. If I am there by 6:00 am, do you think I will have sufficient time? I am wondering how busy the RAC lines at the Poly are in the early morning.


----------



## goofy4tink

Susiesnowflake said:


> I understand that your bags must be checked at the RAC desk at least 3 hrs before your flight. My flight departs at 9:35 am, so my bags need to be checked by 6:35 am. If I am there by 6:00 am, do you think I will have sufficient time? I am wondering how busy the RAC lines at the Poly are in the early morning.



Should be okay..it usually takes about 10 mins once you start the process. There shouldn't be muich of a line at 6am.


----------



## E2ME2

A little off topic, but ME related-
Do you have to use ME from MCO on the day of arrival of your flight, or can it be later than that. .... say if you stay with someone near MCO, and they take you back to the airport the day of your check-in, can you still hop on board with your luggage??


----------



## goofy4tink

E2ME2 said:


> A little off topic, but ME related-
> Do you have to use ME from MCO on the day of arrival of your flight, or can it be later than that. .... say if you stay with someone near MCO, and they take you back to the airport the day of your check-in, can you still hop on board with your luggage??


As long as your reservation is in effect, then yes, you can ride DME at any time. So....for instance...you arrive in Orlando on a Monday but stay with friends until your WDW reservation starts on Thursday. Your friends drop you at MCO on Thursday morning, and you head to the DME checkin area, with your bags. No problem at all. Just be sure you make that reservation.


----------



## DisneyGuess

I know that our DME luggage tags will arrive seperate from our resort package Mickey Mail. I thought I read that our DME things will arrive by Fedex, is that right? Or does it come regular mail like the Disney package stuff?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

DisneyGuess said:


> I know that our DME luggage tags will arrive seperate from our resort package Mickey Mail. I thought I read that our DME things will arrive by Fedex, is that right? Or does it come regular mail like the Disney package stuff?


The DME packet arrives in a regular business envelope via U.S. Mail.

My most recent DME envelope arrived four weeks before our travel date.

If you don't have it two weeks before travel I would recommend calling DME Guest Services. Then they might use FedEx to make sure you get it in time.


----------



## mamasha

I called about 3 weeks out and was told it was going out....never came...hoping all goes ok since we need to give ME our claim tickets...no yellow tags for us...not a magical way to start our vacation but hey it's ok we will be indisney later today


----------



## DisneyGuess

Thanks for the info!
I guess I should have waited a hour before asking, lol, since our DME stuff was in the mail today!!!!!!!


----------



## chirurgeon

My flight home is at 7:35 pm.  I am planning on spending the day in the parks (of course) I need to be out of the room by 8 am. Can I use RAC this early? 

TIA

Kim


----------



## goofy4tink

chirurgeon said:


> My flight home is at 7:35 pm.  I am planning on spending the day in the parks (of course) I need to be out of the room by 8 am. Can I use RAC this early?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Kim


Sure....the RAC counter opens at 5am. It used to be that you could't use RAC more than 12 hrs prior to your departure time. But, some have said that isn't the case. You should be fine.....just take your checked bags with you when you leave the room, and get them checked at RAC. Then go about your day.


----------



## txgirl

I made reservations for my family and my inlaws for our trip (we are here now!) we (my family of 7) drove from VA today. My inlaws are flying in from TX tomorrow morning ... And I forgot to schedule Magical Express!!! Is there anything I can do? Has this happened to anyone before?


----------



## goofy4tink

txgirl said:


> I made reservations for my family and my inlaws for our trip (we are here now!) we (my family of 7) drove from VA today. My inlaws are flying in from TX tomorrow morning ... And I forgot to schedule Magical Express!!! Is there anything I can do? Has this happened to anyone before?


You can try calling DME first thing this morning and getting them added..otherwise they won't be able to get on the bus.


----------



## Tracy Becka

Hello:

Question #1
We have a party of 4.  Three of us are arriving on one day and the fourth person is arrivng a day later.  We are all listed on the room and have the magic your way tickets and dining plan like we are all arriving on the same day (Disney policy).  Will be using Magical Express for the first three arriivng.  Can the fourth person use Magical Express arriving a day later?  How would I book that since Disney believes we are arriving on the same day.

Question #2
Will be returning to the airport via Magical Express to get a rental car and swittch hotels.  I would like to stay at the park as long as I can.  Can I make up a flight time or do I actually need to do research and try and find a flight that looks like it is leaving at 4 am so I can get picked up at 12 am when the park closes.

Thanks.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Tracy Becka said:


> Question #1
> We have a party of 4.  Three of us are arriving on one day and the fourth person is arrivng a day later.  We are all listed on the room and have the magic your way tickets and dining plan like we are all arriving on the same day (Disney policy).  Will be using Magical Express for the first three arriivng.  Can the fourth person use Magical Express arriving a day later?  How would I book that since Disney believes we are arriving on the same day.


Disney's Magical Express (DME) is set up to allow guests in the same room to arrive on different flights and even on different days -- as long as the inbound day is on or after check-in day.

You would make one DME reservation for 3 guests and one for 1 guest, providing DME with the correct arrival date and time for each guest.



Tracy Becka said:


> Question #2
> Will be returning to the airport via Magical Express to get a rental car and swittch hotels.  I would like to stay at the park as long as I can.  Can I make up a flight time or do I actually need to do research and try and find a flight that looks like it is leaving at 4 am so I can get picked up at 12 am when the park closes.



You can simply tell DME approximately when you want to depart from your resort to the airport. You don't have to provide flight details. (I've done this when we were going to stay at an airport hotel before flying home the next morning.) Some travel agents or Disney reservation agents may not know they can do this, which is why some people on this board recommend providing bogus flight details.

Instead of providing false information, I would recommend making your DME reservations through the DME specialists at DME Guest Services (1-866-599-0951). Then it won't be a problem (and nobody will try to check you in for a flight that you're not really taking).

You may want to look at renting the car on WDW property (Alamo and National) or near WDW property (all major car rental brands) with pick-up at your WDW resort. You could save a lot of time.

Also, whether you're taking DME to the airport to rent a car or using a car rental service on/near WDW property, only one person needs to go to the car rental. Everyone else can still have fun at WDW. Be sure to get a parking pass when you check in at your resort; it will still be good on your check-out day for parking at your resort and for free parking at WDW theme park lots.


----------



## Patty3

We are flying jet blue with a lap child.  What does it mean that we need to go to JetBlue for checkin on the way home?  I am confused.  We have had the resorts print out our boarding passes before, not using DME.  Can we still have our boarding passes printed but not our luggage checked?  Can we still use DME?


----------



## goofy4tink

Patty3 said:


> We are flying jet blue with a lap child.  What does it mean that we need to go to JetBlue for checkin on the way home?  I am confused.  We have had the resorts print out our boarding passes before, not using DME.  Can we still have our boarding passes printed but not our luggage checked?  Can we still use DME?


The issue isn't with either DME or RAC. It is with JB...if you are flying with a lap baby, you must checkin at the airport in order to prove the age of the child. There is no way around it that I know of.
Can you use DME? Absolutely. But you can't use RAC. Your entire group has to be able to checkin at the same time....so,no you can't check bags or get boarding passes at the resort. You can take the DME bus back to MCO, with your bags stowed beneath it, and then take your bags with you to the JB counter to be checked in and given boarding passes.


----------



## Patty3

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.  What is definitely puzzling to me is that we have flown Jwt Blue with a lap child and have always been able to print out our boarding passes the day before.  I am concerned because I know that our flight is overbooked.  Only way to get return seats was to pay the extra.  I wonder if we do not take ME on the way home if we can still get our boarding passes printed as before or if this is something new.


----------



## thumbalyna

I know that this question has probably been asked and answer many times but i went through about 75 pages and either i am missing something or i am just being stupid.  Last time we used DME we only had carryons so i had no concerns this year we are flying with one bag.

we booked everything directly through disney.  first question do i need to go to the us air website 24 hours in advance and check in for our flight home like i do before we leave (our seats are already assigned for both flights) or do i do this at the RAC counter in the morning?

we have a flight departing MCO @ 7:35pm, we are just going to spend our last day checking out the holiday decorations and finish shopping at DTD, so if i am correct i can leave our carryons and laptop with the resort.

with regards to our checked luggage do i need to call bags at a certain time to pay for our bag (when we used this service with carnival we werent required to pay for the bag and they didnt check it for weight, we were flying continental though) or just as long as i do it before i go to the RAC counter.

i think i am stressing more than i need to, but i just want to make sure that i dont forget something that needs to be done.

thanks for all your help, the disboards rock!!!!


----------



## wdwishes1990

I just want to make sure I understand.  I have a friend flying in from Canada on Air Canada.   If I have read correctly she can utilize her luggage tags to have the bags picked up and taken to her room.  Is this correct?  What I don't understand is who checks the Air Canada baggage claim area for DME bags if they aren't part of the program?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

wdwishes1990 said:


> I just want to make sure I understand.  I have a friend flying in from Canada on Air Canada.   If I have read correctly she can utilize her luggage tags to have the bags picked up and taken to her room.  Is this correct?  What I don't understand is who checks the Air Canada baggage claim area for DME bags if they aren't part of the program?



Air Canada doesn't have their own private luggage carosel.  They might have their own employees that unload the plane but MCO has staff that pulls all bags with Disney yellow tags so they don't even go out onto the conveyor to the public.  For incoming flights to Orlando, it truly doesn't matter what airline one is flying.  If it has a yellow tag, it will be pulled.


----------



## wdwishes1990

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> Air Canada doesn't have their own private luggage carosel.  They might have their own employees that unload the plane but MCO has staff that pulls all bags with Disney yellow tags so they don't even go out onto the conveyor to the public.  For incoming flights to Orlando, it truly doesn't matter what airline one is flying.  If it has a yellow tag, it will be pulled.



Thank you so much for clarifying.


----------



## msheriffm

To maximize our time at Disney World we will be spending the first and last night at the Orlando Airport Hyatt (yes it is actually inside the airport).  We do not want to use the express at the time our plane arrives and departs.  Can we just request to be picked up at 9:00 AM the morning after our flight and ask for the Magic Express to take us to the airport our last night at 7:30 (we are flying out early the next morning)?  I don't think there is anything wrong with what we are doing since we are staying at a DW resort.  The main reason we are doing this is we live on the west coast so getting into the east coast is always late in the day.  I don't want to waste a day that we could be enjoying the parks.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

msheriffm said:


> To maximize our time at Disney World we will be spending the first and last night at the Orlando Airport Hyatt (yes it is actually inside the airport).  We do not want to use the express at the time our plane arrives and departs.  Can we just request to be picked up at 9:00 AM the morning after our flight and ask for the Magic Express to take us to the airport our last night at 7:30 (we are flying out early the next morning)?  I don't think there is anything wrong with what we are doing since we are staying at a DW resort.  The main reason we are doing this is we live on the west coast so getting into the east coast is always late in the day.  I don't want to waste a day that we could be enjoying the parks.



That's fine.

Disney's Magical Express (DME) is a function of your WDW resort stay, not of your flights. You don't have to go directly from your flight to the DME coach, and you don't have to fly home on the day when you take the DME coach back to the airport.

You must have a DME reservation tied to your WDW resort reservation to use DME. In your case, the flight details do not matter. However, you may run into a Disney reservationist who insists on flight information.

Your best bet is to call Disney's Magical Express Guest Services at 1-866-599-0951. Just tell them approximately when you want to leave the airport for your WDW resort and approximately when you want to leave your WDW resort to return to the airport.

Instead of using DME luggage transfers on arrival and Resort Airline Check-in (RAC) when you check out, plan on taking your own luggage to the DME coach.


----------



## goofy4tink

msheriffm said:


> To maximize our time at Disney World we will be spending the first and last night at the Orlando Airport Hyatt (yes it is actually inside the airport).  We do not want to use the express at the time our plane arrives and departs.  Can we just request to be picked up at 9:00 AM the morning after our flight and ask for the Magic Express to take us to the airport our last night at 7:30 (we are flying out early the next morning)?  I don't think there is anything wrong with what we are doing since we are staying at a DW resort.  The main reason we are doing this is we live on the west coast so getting into the east coast is always late in the day.  I don't want to waste a day that we could be enjoying the parks.



As HH already told you, it's absolutely no problem to do this. In fact, many people do it, for exactly the same reason.
HH's advice is sound. My only issue is that, while you shouldn't need to give DME flight info, it sometimes confuses the CM on the phone if you don't. The thing that you can do is to tell them that your flights haven't been booked yet, so no flight info. But that you will let them know when you have it. They will say ok and be done with it.
The thing that you will have to do is give them info for your return to MCO. So, when you get to MCO, you may be asked about your return trip plans. Give them the time you need to be back at MCO and let them tell you the time. Or, just book your return trip when you get to your resort. You can do that the day you checkin if you want, or a day or two later. Just don't leave it to too late in your stay. It should be done 48 hrs prior to departure.


----------



## noname70

msheriffm said:


> To maximize our time at Disney World we will be spending the first and last night at the Orlando Airport Hyatt (yes it is actually inside the airport).  We do not want to use the express at the time our plane arrives and departs.  Can we just request to be picked up at 9:00 AM the morning after our flight and ask for the Magic Express to take us to the airport our last night at 7:30 (we are flying out early the next morning)?  I don't think there is anything wrong with what we are doing since we are staying at a DW resort.  The main reason we are doing this is we live on the west coast so getting into the east coast is always late in the day.  I don't want to waste a day that we could be enjoying the parks.



I did this exact thing on my last trip.  I called DME directly and they were great about it.


----------



## KrazeeK120

Patty3 said:


> Thanks for the info, I appreciate it.  What is definitely puzzling to me is that we have flown Jwt Blue with a lap child and have always been able to print out our boarding passes the day before.  I am concerned because I know that our flight is overbooked.  Only way to get return seats was to pay the extra.  I wonder if we do not take ME on the way home if we can still get our boarding passes printed as before or if this is something new.



ME and RAC have nothing to do with one another. Resort guests can choose to use both, one, or neither of these services.

So...your choice of whether or not to use ME will have no bearing on your ability to get boarding passes printed at the resort.


----------



## Planogirl

I'm a little confused about something.

We will be staying onsite and likely flying in and out on Southwest Airlines.  If I understand it correctly, we just need to arrive at MCO and our luggage will be taken care of but we will have to take care of it when we return to MCO to leave.  Is that correct?


----------



## goofy4tink

Planogirl said:


> I'm a little confused about something.
> 
> We will be staying onsite and likely flying in and out on Southwest Airlines.  If I understand it correctly, we just need to arrive at MCO and our luggage will be taken care of but we will have to take care of it when we return to MCO to leave.  Is that correct?


Nope, that's 'old' info. SW now participates in RAC (resort airline checkin). As long as you can be completely checked in no less than 3 hrs prior to flight departure, you are good to go. This means that you have to have a departure time of not much earlier than 8:30am...the RAC counter opens at 5am and it takes about 15 mins to get checked in.
If your flight departs prior to 8:30am, you would just take your bags with you, to  the DME bus, and check them at the airport.
Hope that helps.


----------



## cruise cruise cruise

RAC

Is there a charge to use RAC?

We are flying Delta and are allowed free checked bag with our Delta AmEx card, would we be able to check in and use RAC and utilize our free checked bag?

Thanks


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

cruise cruise cruise said:


> RAC
> 
> Is there a charge to use RAC?
> 
> We are flying Delta and are allowed free checked bag with our Delta AmEx card, would we be able to check in and use RAC and utilize our free checked bag?
> 
> Thanks


There is no fee to use Resort Airline Check-in (RAC) if you are departing from a Disney owned-operated resort at which you were a registered guest.

RAC is essentially curbside check-in (except that, in the case of RAC, the "curb" is 20 miles from the airport terminal). So the RAC employees appreciate the same tips as skycaps doing similar work at the airport.

As far as airline baggage fees and fee waivers are concerned, RAC accesses the same computer systems as the skycaps at the airports. RAC employees can see who is exempt from the first (or first and second) bag fee due to class of service, elite frequent flyer status, airline credit card benefits, and other reasons that fees are waived.


----------



## momof3ds

Ok, we are checking out on 9/1 and flying home on 9/2. Switching hotels for a night. I called the ME number directly and the person on the line told me she needed a flight number or our room number to add the departure info. She told me to arrange the departure ride at the resort once we have our room number. 

Is this correct? I can find a flight number to call with if needed. 

Our plan is to ride ME back to the airport and switch to the hotel shuttle.


----------



## goofy4tink

momof3ds said:


> Ok, we are checking out on 9/1 and flying home on 9/2. Switching hotels for a night. I called the ME number directly and the person on the line told me she needed a flight number or our room number to add the departure info. She told me to arrange the departure ride at the resort once we have our room number.
> 
> Is this correct? I can find a flight number to call with if needed.
> 
> Our plan is to ride ME back to the airport and switch to the hotel shuttle.


Nope..you just need a reservation number for a WDW owned resort..period. If you used Disney to book your resort stay, then call them and have them add DME for your departure. 
I have taken DME back to MCO on several occasions with no return flight info. There have been times that I have found a flight that leaves at an appropriate time for my DME pickup....for instance, if I want to be at MCO by 8pm, I give them flight info for a flight leaving at 10pm-ish.
But, I have never had to give them room info...just a resort reservation number.


----------



## wahmtexas

flight leaves at 7pm, can I check out of my AoA room in the early am and leave my luggage at the resort until taking it on the Magic Express and what time should I expect Magic Express to take us to the airport for a 7pm flight?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

wahmtexas said:


> flight leaves at 7pm, can I check out of my AoA room in the early am and leave my luggage at the resort until taking it on the Magic Express and what time should I expect Magic Express to take us to the airport for a 7pm flight?


You can use do that.

But if you're using an airline that participates in Resort Airline Check-in (RAC), it's much more convenient to check your bags and get your boarding passes from RAC in the morning. Then you only have to deal with your carry-ons. At the airport, you can skip the airline counter and go straight to security and your departure gate. You'll see your checked bags again at your home airport at baggage claim.

Your Disney's Magical Express (DME) pick-up from your resort will be scheduled for 3 hours (plus or minus up to 15 minutes) before your scheduled flight departure. For a 7:00 p.m. flight, it would be some time between 3:45 p.m. and 4:15 p.m. You should be at the pick=up location at least 10 minutes  before your pick-up time.


----------



## Kathymford

So if i am reading these posts correctly, both RAC check-in and ME pick-up is 3 hours before flight departure. Is that correct?

So if I have a 10:45 am flight, I need to be checking into both by 730 am??

(A side note, this does not sound like a fun way to end vacation, does it?)


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Kathymford said:


> So if i am reading these posts correctly, both RAC check-in and ME pick-up is 3 hours before flight departure. Is that correct?
> 
> So if I have a 10:45 am flight, I need to be checking into both by 730 am??
> 
> (A side note, this does not sound like a fun way to end vacation, does it?)


You don't have to wait until 3 hours before departure time to use RAC. You can do your RAC check-in any time between 5:00 a.m. and 1:00 p.m. for flights any time that day, but you must finish the process *no less than 3 hours* before departure time.

Your scheduled DME pick-up time will be around 3 hours before before departure time, give or take up to 15 minutes. You should be at your pick-up location at least 10 minutes before the pick-up time.

With a 10:45 a.m. flight, your DME pick-up time time for a domestic flight will be between 7:30 a.m. and 8:00 a.m.

I would be at the RAC counter at least 30 minutes before your DME pick-up time. There may be a line, so you may have to wait for your turn. And, as at the airport, the process itself takes a few minutes. As with any skycap service, a tip is appreciated.

You can also get RAC out of the way much earlier. For example, you could take care of it before breakfast, have breakfast, and return to your room for your carry-ons before your DME pick-up.

Going home is never a fun way to end a vacation. DME is a shared transportation service. MCO is a half hour away if there are no other stops and no delays, but you'll probably stop at one or two other resorts, and delays can happen. The TSA checkpoints at MCO can have long lines that move slowly. Your flight will board 30 minutes before departure. You should get to your gate before boarding begins.

Actually, I think using RAC and DME at the end of a WDW vacation is a lot more fun than having to drag your bags through the airport to the airline counter and waiting in a line with your bags. It's great to get on a DME coach with only your carry-ons and to go straight to TSA Security and then to your gate.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Kathymford said:


> So if i am reading these posts correctly, both RAC check-in and ME pick-up is 3 hours before flight departure. Is that correct?
> 
> So if I have a 10:45 am flight, I need to be checking into both by 730 am??
> 
> *(A side note, this does not sound like a fun way to end vacation, does it?)*



It's much better than missing your flight.  If you prefer to cut it really close, you could always pay for private car service.  Chances are good that they would recommend picking you up approx 3 hrs before your flight, 2.5 at the very least.

We like to arrive at any airport 2 hrs prior and also allow some extra travel time in case of traffic delays, etc.    As pp mentioned, ME buses usually stop at at least 1 other resort.

I find it very stress free when I know we don't have to rush.


----------



## goofy4tink

Kathymford said:


> So if i am reading these posts correctly, both RAC check-in and ME pick-up is 3 hours before flight departure. Is that correct?
> 
> So if I have a 10:45 am flight, I need to be checking into both by 730 am??
> 
> (A side note, this does not sound like a fun way to end vacation, does it?)


RAC opens at 5am. With a 10:45am flight departure, your DME p/u time will most likely be between 7:30 and 8. You have to have your bags checked, boarding pass in hand, no less than 3 hrs prior to flight departure time...in your case, this would be 7:45. You need to be out at the DME bus stop about 15 mins prior to the stated p/u time (if you are given a time of 7:50am, you should be out, ready to go, at the bus stop, by 7:35)....which means you should be at RAC by 7am!! It can take 15 or so mins to finish your transaction...and if there are people in front of you, longer.

This doesn't sound like a fun way to end vacation?? I have yet to find any fun way to end my WDW vacation. I guess this is better than lugging all my bags back to the airport and checking them there. Much better to take a little time, at my resort, and get that stuff all taken care of. Then, I can just get off the bus and go right to security!!!


----------



## Kathymford

Horace Horsecollar said:


> You don't have to wait until 3 hours before departure time to use RAC. You can do your RAC check-in any time between 5:00 a.m. and 1:00 p.m. for flights any time that day, but you must finish the process *no less than 3 hours* before departure time.
> 
> Your scheduled DME pick-up time will be around 3 hours before before departure time, give or take up to 15 minutes. You should be at your pick-up location at least 10 minutes before the pick-up time.
> 
> With a 10:45 a.m. flight, your DME pick-up time time for a domestic flight will be between 7:30 a.m. and 8:00 a.m.
> 
> I would be at the RAC counter at least 30 minutes before your DME pick-up time. There may be a line, so you may have to wait for your turn. And, as at the airport, the process itself takes a few minutes. As with any skycap service, a tip is appreciated.
> 
> You can also get RAC out of the way much earlier. For example, you could take care of it before breakfast, have breakfast, and return to your room for your carry-ons before your DME pick-up.
> 
> Going home is never a fun way to end a vacation. DME is a shared transportation service. MCO is a half hour away if there are no other stops and no delays, but you'll probably stop at one or two other resorts, and delays can happen. The TSA checkpoints at MCO can have long lines that move slowly. Your flight will board 30 minutes before departure. You should get to your gate before boarding begins.
> 
> Actually, I think using RAC and DME at the end of a WDW vacation is a lot more fun than having to drag your bags through the airport to the airline counter and waiting in a line with your bags. It's great to get on a DME coach with only your carry-ons and to go straight to TSA Security and then to your gate.





ruadisneyfan2 said:


> It's much better than missing your flight.  If you prefer to cut it really close, you could always pay for private car service.  Chances are good that they would recommend picking you up approx 3 hrs before your flight, 2.5 at the very least.
> 
> We like to arrive at any airport 2 hrs prior and also allow some extra travel time in case of traffic delays, etc.    As pp mentioned, ME buses usually stop at at least 1 other resort.
> 
> I find it very stress free when I know we don't have to rush.





goofy4tink said:


> RAC opens at 5am. With a 10:45am flight departure, your DME p/u time will most likely be between 7:30 and 8. You have to have your bags checked, boarding pass in hand, no less than 3 hrs prior to flight departure time...in your case, this would be 7:45. You need to be out at the DME bus stop about 15 mins prior to the stated p/u time (if you are given a time of 7:50am, you should be out, ready to go, at the bus stop, by 7:35)....which means you should be at RAC by 7am!! It can take 15 or so mins to finish your transaction...and if there are people in front of you, longer.
> 
> This doesn't sound like a fun way to end vacation?? I have yet to find any fun way to end my WDW vacation. I guess this is better than lugging all my bags back to the airport and checking them there. Much better to take a little time, at my resort, and get that stuff all taken care of. Then, I can just get off the bus and go right to security!!!



Thanks for all of your replies. You guys are so awesome!! I decided not to do the 1045 am flight, we are not early people. It was just too early. hahaha. Thanks for all the info. This will be our third trip, but the first time using an airline that is RAC-eligible!!  Very excited about that part! Thanks again. You guys are awesome.


----------



## Scrappy_Tink

goofy4tink said:


> Nope, that's 'old' info. SW now participates in RAC (resort airline checkin). As long as you can be completely checked in no less than 3 hrs prior to flight departure, you are good to go. This means that you have to have a departure time of not much earlier than 8:30am...the RAC counter opens at 5am and it takes about 15 mins to get checked in.
> If your flight departs prior to 8:30am, you would just take your bags with you, to  the DME bus, and check them at the airport.
> Hope that helps.



Just FYI too, me and DH were staying at Bay Lake and had a LATE flight out.  We tried checking our luggage in, and they said they stopped after 1:00 pm....so we ended up lugging our own luggage to the airport, even though we checked in within the required time period (no less than 3 hours)


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Just FYI too, me and DH were staying at Bay Lake and had a LATE flight out.  We tried checking our luggage in, and they said they stopped after 1:00 pm....so we ended up lugging our own luggage to the airport, even though we checked in within the required time period (no less than 3 hours)



RAC is open from 5:00 a.m. and 1:00 p.m., so you can check your bags from 5:00 a.m. and 1:00 p.m. for flights any time that day.

You must finish the process a minimum of 3 hours before your flight departure time, but that doesn't mean you can't check your bags 5 hours, 10 hours, or even 15 hours before your flight departure. (At one time there was a maximum of 12 hours, but now it just has to be the same day.)

Considering that 1:00 p.m. is well past check-out time, I find it surprising that someone someone would still have their bags 3 hours before a late-night flight. What would you do with your bags all day? Why would someone wait until after RAC is closed?


----------



## goofy4tink

Scrappy_Tink said:


> Just FYI too, me and DH were staying at Bay Lake and had a LATE flight out.  We tried checking our luggage in, and they said they stopped after 1:00 pm....so we ended up lugging our own luggage to the airport, even though we checked in within the required time period (no less than 3 hours)


But, you can check in at any time prior to your departure.....we've been told that you can check in as early as you want even for a flight leaving at 8pm!!! They used to tell us that you had to check in no more than 12 hrs prior to departure and no less than 3 hrs. But, it would seem that the 12 hrs has been changed to 'any time more than 3 hrs prior to departure, the same day'. So, you could have checked your bags on your way out of your resort that morning. 
I'm assuming that you just misunderstood how RAC works.


----------



## dawnhaze

I just want to clarify and make sure I'm going to do this right, haha. On my checkout day, I will:

- Check out of my resort
- Go to RAC, check in for my flight and pay for my checked bag
- Go to the parks
- Return for my designated DME time
- My bag goes to the airport without further intervention on my part?

Right? I'm flying US Air. I'll be taking my backpack (carry-on) with me on my check-out day so it's not an issue. Is there anything else I need to do?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

dawnhaze said:


> I just want to clarify and make sure I'm going to do this right, haha. On my checkout day, I will:
> 
> - Check out of my resort
> - Go to RAC, check in for my flight and pay for my checked bag
> - Go to the parks
> - Return for my designated DME time
> - My bag goes to the airport without further intervention on my part?
> 
> Right? I'm flying US Air. I'll be taking my backpack (carry-on) with me on my check-out day so it's not an issue. Is there anything else I need to do?



IIRC last summer, we had to pay our luggage fees by phone to B.A.G.S. 
They gave us a confirmation # to show that our fees were paid.  Then go down to RAC to give them our bags and get our BPs. 

Most times that we stay onsite, it's pre-cruise so it's not very often we go home after checking out.  Maybe someone else can confirm this.


----------



## dawnhaze

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> IIRC last summer, we had to pay our luggage fees by phone to B.A.G.S.
> They gave us a confirmation # to show that our fees were paid.  Then go down to RAC to give them our bags and get our BPs.
> 
> Most times that we stay onsite, it's pre-cruise so it's not very often we go home after checking out.  Maybe someone else can confirm this.



Actually, now that I look, Mousesavers says the same thing you are. Thanks for pointing that out! Doing it by phone won't be so bad.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

dawnhaze said:


> I just want to clarify and make sure I'm going to do this right, haha. On my checkout day, I will:
> 
> - Check out of my resort
> - Go to RAC, check in for my flight and pay for my checked bag
> - Go to the parks
> - Return for my designated DME time
> - My bag goes to the airport without further intervention on my part?
> 
> Right? I'm flying US Air. I'll be taking my backpack (carry-on) with me on my check-out day so it's not an issue. Is there anything else I need to do?



You basic steps are correct.

Just a few more options and thoughts... 

You can go to the RAC desk at your hotel to check your bags and get your boarding passes any time after RAC opens at 5:00 a.m. You don't have to wait until after you check out from your resort room.

After you check you bags with RAC, you won't see your bags again until baggage claim at your home airport. Your bags will be transported to your airline at Orlando International in a truck in a secure, TSA-approved cage.

Instead dealing with a backpack all day, you can leave you carry-ons with bell services until your return to your resort for your DME motorcoach pick-up.

Be sure to allow enough time for all steps. For example, returning from a park to a hotel can take much longer than you might think, especially if your taking a WDW Transportation bus mid-may.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

dawnhaze said:


> Actually, now that I look, Mousesavers says the same thing you are. Thanks for pointing that out! Doing it by phone won't be so bad.



It was not difficult.  You just have to allow enough time for everything and also take the time to read the instructions that they slide under your door. 



Have a great time!


----------



## dawnhaze

Horace Horsecollar said:


> You basic steps are correct.
> 
> Just a few more options and thoughts...
> 
> You can go to the RAC desk at your hotel to check your bags and get your boarding passes any time after RAC opens at 5:00 a.m. You don't have to wait until after you check out from your resort room.
> 
> After you check you bags with RAC, you won't see your bags again until baggage claim at your home airport. Your bags will be transported to your airline at Orlando International in a truck in a secure, TSA-approved cage.
> 
> Instead dealing with a backpack all day, you can leave you carry-ons with bell services until your return to your resort for your DME motorcoach pick-up.
> 
> Be sure to allow enough time for all steps. For example, returning from a park to a hotel can take much longer than you might think, especially if your taking a WDW Transportation bus mid-may.



Thank you for all the info. My backpack is actually my day bag so I'll be keeping it with me, but it's good to know that the resort can hang onto carry-ons, in case I need to do that on any future trips. 

I have a 9AM ADR on my departure day, so my plan is to check out and go to RAC before I leave for that meal. I'm glad I can do this anytime after 5AM. 

I'm planning on at least 90 minutes for Disney transportation anywhere. If this means I'm early for things, well, I'd rather be early than late.


----------



## paults

Ok , I cna't remember but my inlaws are using DME both ways. I booked it for them. Coming in they are staying at BWV and on the last day moving to POP C and leaving from there the next day. They got there DME package with everything in it. When I booked it I listed both BWV coming in and PC leaving. Do I need to make another ressie for leaving or will Disney know from the voucher that they are at PC last day.


----------



## goofy4tink

paults said:


> Ok , I cna't remember but my inlaws are using DME both ways. I booked it for them. Coming in they are staying at BWV and on the last day moving to POP C and leaving from there the next day. They got there DME package with everything in it. When I booked it I listed both BWV coming in and PC leaving. Do I need to make another ressie for leaving or will Disney know from the voucher that they are at PC last day.


Usually, I get two different packets..one for my arrival resort and then another one for my departure resort.
What does their departure voucher say???


----------



## STLDisney_Freak

It has been awhile since I've used the magical express services. We are flying down on August 31 and I know that they will pick up our luggage coming down. Does Southwest participate in the services on the way home? Can I check them in at the hotel? I just want to confirm because last time I used the service SWA didn't participate, but were thinking about it. 

Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

STLDisney_Freak said:


> It has been awhile since I've used the magical express services. We are flying down on August 31 and I know that they will pick up our luggage coming down. Does Southwest participate in the services on the way home? Can I check them in at the hotel? I just want to confirm because last time I used the service SWA didn't participate, but were thinking about it.
> 
> Thanks!



SW now fully participates in RAC. You could  always tag your checked bags and have them taken to the resort regardless of your arriving airline.
It was only the departure that caused confusion. But now? SW is participating...so you can check those bags at your resort, get your boarding passes issued and go off and do your thing until it's time to report to the DME bus..if that's how you are heading back to MCO.


----------



## Deesknee

We have never done a connecting flight.  This Nov. we will have to change planes in NY (JFK).  I am wondering how this will work.

Will we ck our bags in Boston as usual. Then the airline will transfer it from one plane to the other? Or are we responsible for getting our baggage at JFK, then rechecking it into the new flight?  Then it will be sent from the Orlando airport to our hotel?

Thanks.  ... hope this makes sense.  I am really really nervous about having a stop over/changing plane flight.  It is DH, myself (I'll have a manual wheelchair), and DD(9).


----------



## jcarwash

Deesknee said:


> We have never done a connecting flight.  This Nov. we will have to change planes in NY (JFK).  I am wondering how this will work.
> 
> Will we ck our bags in Boston as usual. Then the airline will transfer it from one plane to the other? Or are we responsible for getting our baggage at JFK, then rechecking it into the new flight?  Then it will be sent from the Orlando airport to our hotel?
> 
> Thanks.  ... hope this makes sense.  I am really really nervous about having a stop over/changing plane flight.  It is DH, myself (I'll have a manual wheelchair), and DD(9).



Yes, when you have a connecting flight, the airlines tag your bags with both your originating flight and your final destination flight. When you arrive at JFK, the bags are unloading from your Boston flight and then loaded onto your connecting flight. You don't have to do anything.

With the yellow DME tags on your bags, your bags will be transported from the Orlando airport (MCO) to your Disney resort, and will be delivered to your room.


----------



## Deesknee

jcarwash said:


> Yes, when you have a connecting flight, the airlines tag your bags with both your originating flight and your final destination flight. When you arrive at JFK, the bags are unloading from your Boston flight and then loaded onto your connecting flight. You don't have to do anything.
> 
> With the yellow DME tags on your bags, your bags will be transported from the Orlando airport (MCO) to your Disney resort, and will be delivered to your room.



Thank you so much.  That rests my mind a bit. My other concerns I will address my other concerns on a different post.  Thanks again!


----------



## huey578

DME departure question.  Our flight leaves at 10:20am, what time will DME pick us up at resort? TIA


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

huey578 said:


> DME departure question.  Our flight leaves at 10:20am, what time will DME pick us up at resort? TIA


For a domestic flight, the scheduled pick-up time is 3 hours (plus or minus up to 15 minutes) before your scheduled flight departure.

For a 10:20 a.m. flight, that would mean some time between 7:05 a.m. and 7:35 a.m.

You should be at the pick-up spot 10 to 15 minutes before your pick-up time, with everything taken care of (such as RAC check-in).


----------



## huey578

Horace Horsecollar said:


> For a domestic flight, the scheduled pick-up time is 3 hours (plus or minus up to 15 minutes) before your scheduled flight departure.
> 
> For a 10:20 a.m. flight, that would mean some time between 7:05 a.m. and 7:35 a.m.
> 
> You should be at the pick-up spot 10 to 15 minutes before your pick-up time, with everything taken care of (such as RAC check-in).



Thank you, H.H.


----------



## hotcarib

New busses!
New ME bus
New car smell
Seatbelts
Bigger tv screens
Improved light/ climate control


----------



## baggirl

I'm a total newbie, so I hope you dont mind me asking. I see on the 1st page that we don't have to let them take our luggage for us? How would that work? Do we just go to baggage claim, get our bag (we only have 1 checked bag plus our 3 personal items) and then head to wherever it is you pick up the ME? So should I not put the luggage tag on? Or should I in case it gets lost? But would that mean that will automatically take my bag? 

Also, just out of curiosity, how much is a cab from the airport to the Poly? Thanks so much!!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

baggirl said:


> I'm a total newbie, so I hope you dont mind me asking. I see on the 1st page that we don't have to let them take our luggage for us? How would that work? Do we just go to baggage claim, get our bag (we only have 1 checked bag plus our 3 personal items) and then head to wherever it is you pick up the ME? So should I not put the luggage tag on? Or should I in case it gets lost? But would that mean that will automatically take my bag?
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, how much is a cab from the airport to the Poly? Thanks so much!!



If you attach a yellow Disney's Magical Express (DME) tag before you check your bag a your home airport, your bag never goes to baggage claim. It's transfered to Disney "backstage" at the airport (between the hours of 5:00 a.m. and 10:00 p.m. only).

If you don't attach a yellow tag, then it's "business as usual." You have to go to baggage claim and wait for your bag. You then have to take your bag to the DME Welcome Center. The Magical Express driver will stow your bag in the baggage hold of the motorcoach. It's customary to tip the driver when he returns it to you at your resort.

Claiming your own bag at MCO is likely to mean arriving at your WDW resort a half hour later than if you use DME as designed. (There will probably be a motorcoach leaving for your resort while you're going to and from baggage claim and waiting there for your bag.)

The baggage service is the best part of Magical Express. (Well, maybe the best part of magical Express is that there's no cost to use it.)

Why don't you put anything you'll need right away in a carry-on, and then let DME deliver your checked bag to your room while you're out having fun? (Disney handles the bellman tip when DME is used as designed.)

Cab fare from MCO to Poly is around $65 plus tip.


----------



## baggirl

Horace Horsecollar said:


> If you attach a yellow Disney's Magical Express (DME) tag before you check your bag a your home airport, your bag never goes to baggage claim. It's transfered to Disney "backstage" at the airport.
> 
> If you don't attach a yellow tag, then it's "business as usual." You have to go to baggage claim and wait for your bag.
> 
> You then have to take your bag to the DME Welcome Center. The Magical Express driver will stow your bag in the baggage hold of the motorcoach. It's customary to tip the driver when he returns it to you at your resort.
> 
> Claiming your own bag at MCO is likely to mean arriving at your WDW resort a half hour later than if you use DME as designed.
> 
> The baggage service is the best part of Magical Express. (Well, maybe the best part of magical Express is that there's no cost to use it.)
> 
> Why don;t you put anything you'll need right away in a carry-on, and then let DME deliver your checked bag to your room while you're out having fun? (Disney handles the bellman tip when DME is used as designed.)
> 
> Cab fare from MCO to Poly is around $65 plus tip.



Thank you for the info! I'm also flying Spirit....does that matter??


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

baggirl said:


> Thank you for the info! I'm also flying Spirit....does that matter??



See post #1 in this thread.

The airline that you fly makes absolutely no difference for your inbound flight. All domestic arrivals qualify for exactly the same service.

For your flight home, the only issue is that Spirit does not participate in Resort Airline Check-in (RAC). But you can still use DME.


----------



## goofy4tink

baggirl said:


> I'm a total newbie, so I hope you dont mind me asking. I see on the 1st page that we don't have to let them take our luggage for us? How would that work? Do we just go to baggage claim, get our bag (we only have 1 checked bag plus our 3 personal items) and then head to wherever it is you pick up the ME? So should I not put the luggage tag on? Or should I in case it gets lost? But would that mean that will automatically take my bag?
> 
> Also, just out of curiosity, how much is a cab from the airport to the Poly? Thanks so much!!


As already noted, a cab, one way, is going to be about $65 or so. Double that for round trip. I'm not sure why you would choose to do that rather than take  DME? If you really want to grab your own bags at baggage claim, just leave the checked bag(s) untagged (don't use the yellow tags from DME). Then, go there, get your bags and then head to Side B, level 1, where you will find DME. Your bags will go beneath the bus you are riding on.
If there is something you need to have at the resort, when you first arrive, pack it in your carryon bag..and then let DME take care of your checked bags for you!!! That will cut off about 20 mins from your travel time!!!! And while there can be a 4 hr wait for your checked bags to get to the resort, they are very seldom misdirected!!!

And again,  as noted already, anyone can use DME..both ways. The airline they are flying on makes no difference. You can't use RAC if you fly Spirit..but that just means you have to get your boarding pass at the airport and check your bags there, the usual way, rather than at your resort. You will take your checked bags with you, on the DME bus, and they will be handed to you when you get to your terminal, then off to bag check and get your boarding passes.


----------



## baggirl

goofy4tink said:


> I'm not sure why you would choose to do that rather than take  DME?



I was just wondering b/c our return flight is at 1030am and I saw that we'd be picked up around 7am. I don't love that. But I'm not going to pay $65 to delay leaving by maybe an hour either. I was just wondering. 



goofy4tink said:


> That will cut off about 20 mins from your travel time!!!! And while there can be a 4 hr wait for your checked bags to get to the resort, they are very seldom misdirected!!!



We're not in a rush. We land early, like 10am. I know our room most likely won't be ready and we're not going to the parks that first day. We only have 1 checked bag. 

Thanks for all of your help! I appreciate all of the advice given here.


----------



## CarolinaMomOf3boys

I just want to make sure I understand this correctly....my DBF is flying in a day or so later after us <we are driving> and looks like he may take the red eye into MCO, possibly arriving around midnight or shortly thereafter....we will have most of his luggage anyway, he may just have a carry on...DME will still be able to pick him up at that time of night?


----------



## siskaren

CarolinaMomOf3boys said:


> I just want to make sure I understand this correctly....my DBF is flying in a day or so later after us <we are driving> and looks like he may take the red eye into MCO, possibly arriving around midnight or shortly thereafter....we will have most of his luggage anyway, he may just have a carry on...DME will still be able to pick him up at that time of night?



Sure! As long as he's on your room reservation and he has a reservation with DME; DME is available 24/7. If he does have any checked luggage, he will have to claim it himself.


----------



## CarolinaMomOf3boys

thanks for the quick respsonse!


----------



## aharding

Thanks!!


----------



## ZimTheMouse

I have two questions, and my apologies if they've already been asked.  Kinda hard to search through 50+ pages. 

Question 1:
Our Southwest Airlines flight arrives (or is supposed to arrive) to Orlando at 9:45pm.  I understand DME only operates for guests arriving by 10pm.  Assuming we are on-time, that's cutting it pretty close.  Do I have anything to worry about?  What happens if the flight is delayed and we don't land until, say 10:30pm?  What happens?  Are we on our own?  Will we be inconveniencing other guests?

Question 2:
On departure, most of my party is flying home, but I am staying in Orlando (not on Disney property) for a conference.  I would like to ride the DME to the airport to make sure they get off on their flights without problems, then take a cab to my hotel.  Do I simply check their bags at the DME bag check but ask the resort to hold my bag(s) for me and then carry my bags on when we all head to the airport?

Thanks for your wisdom!

Jeff


----------



## siskaren

ZimTheMouse said:


> I have two questions, and my apologies if they've already been asked.  Kinda hard to search through 50+ pages.
> 
> Question 1:
> Our Southwest Airlines flight arrives (or is supposed to arrive) to Orlando at 9:45pm.  I understand DME only operates for guests arriving by 10pm.  Assuming we are on-time, that's cutting it pretty close.  Do I have anything to worry about?  What happens if the flight is delayed and we don't land until, say 10:30pm?  What happens?  Are we on our own?  Will we be inconveniencing other guests?
> 
> Question 2:
> On departure, most of my party is flying home, but I am staying in Orlando (not on Disney property) for a conference.  I would like to ride the DME to the airport to make sure they get off on their flights without problems, then take a cab to my hotel.  Do I simply check their bags at the DME bag check but ask the resort to hold my bag(s) for me and then carry my bags on when we all head to the airport?
> 
> Thanks for your wisdom!
> 
> Jeff



1. DME operates 24/7; what stops at 10:00 is the luggage delivery service. Given how close you'll be landing to 10:00, I would not put the DME tags on your luggage and go to baggage claim and get it yourself.

2. It's actually RAC (resort airline check-in) that is where you go to check your bags for your return flight, but yes, the rest of your party can check their bags and get their boarding passes at RAC, while you can just leave your bags with Bell Services.  I'm not sure I understand what you mean though about carrying your bags to the airport. Are you planning to take your bags to the airport even though you won't be flying with the rest of your party? While I suppose you could do that, it seems like a lot of extra work, since you would have to have it loaded on the DME bus, and then unloaded at the airport, and then loaded into a taxi or rental car at the airport. Plus, I would assume that since you won't have a ticket, you won't be able to go with the rest of your party to the gate anyway.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

ZimTheMouse said:


> Question 1:
> Our Southwest Airlines flight arrives (or is supposed to arrive) to Orlando at 9:45pm.  I understand DME only operates for guests arriving by 10pm.  Assuming we are on-time, that's cutting it pretty close.  Do I have anything to worry about?  What happens if the flight is delayed and we don't land until, say 10:30pm?  What happens?  Are we on our own?  Will we be inconveniencing other guests?


DME only handles inbound bags for flight arrivals scheduled from 5:00 a.m. until 10:00 p.m., but DME transports people 24 hours a day.

With a 9:45 p.m. arrival, it's really your choice.

If you want Disney to handle your bags, attach the yellow tags before you check your bags at your home airport, go straight to the DME Welcome Center when you land (bypassing baggage claim), and be on the first DME coach to your resort. The downside, however, is that your bags might not be delivered to your room until up to 3 hours after you check in at your resort -- when you're likely to want to be asleep. (Some guests get around this by arranging not to have their bags delivered until the next morning. You should have anything you need the first 24 hours in your carry-ons anyway, just in case the airline delays your bags.)

If you don't want Disney to handle your bags, don't use the yellow tags. When you land, go to baggage claim, wait for your bags, and take them to DME with you. This might mean you'll be on a later DME coach. Also, if the airline delays your bags, you'll have to file with the airline and make your own arrangements instead of having Disney handle it.

You raise the issue of a delay. Again, transportation is not an issue.

As far as luggage is concerned, it's only an issue if you used the yellow tags. Even then, I'm sure the DME Welcome Desk deals with this every night. Most likely, if the delay isn't too bad, everything will proceed as planned. If everyone who handles bags for Disney has gone home, the DME Welcome Desk should know the best way to handle it.



ZimTheMouse said:


> Question 2:
> On departure, most of my party is flying home, but I am staying in Orlando (not on Disney property) for a conference.  I would like to ride the DME to the airport to make sure they get off on their flights without problems, then take a cab to my hotel.  Do I simply check their bags at the DME bag check but ask the resort to hold my bag(s) for me and then carry my bags on when we all head to the airport?



Yes. That would work perfectly. To be on the same DME coach as the others, reserve DME as though you're going on the same flight (even though you're not flying that day). The others in your party will use RAC. You'll take your bags with you on the DME coach (after having them temporarily held by bell services at your resort). When all of you get to the airport, the others will head to their gate and you'll take a cab to your Orlando-area conference hotel with your luggage. This isn't cheating. You're allowed to take DME to the airport. DME is a function of your WDW resort stay, not of your airline or flight.

If your conference is at an airport-area hotel, you'll even save fair amount of money doing this.


----------



## jcarwash

ZimTheMouse said:
			
		

> I have two questions, and my apologies if they've already been asked.  Kinda hard to search through 50+ pages.
> 
> Question 1:
> Our Southwest Airlines flight arrives (or is supposed to arrive) to Orlando at 9:45pm.  I understand DME only operates for guests arriving by 10pm.  Assuming we are on-time, that's cutting it pretty close.  Do I have anything to worry about?  What happens if the flight is delayed and we don't land until, say 10:30pm?  What happens?  Are we on our own?  Will we be inconveniencing other guests?
> 
> Question 2:
> On departure, most of my party is flying home, but I am staying in Orlando (not on Disney property) for a conference.  I would like to ride the DME to the airport to make sure they get off on their flights without problems, then take a cab to my hotel.  Do I simply check their bags at the DME bag check but ask the resort to hold my bag(s) for me and then carry my bags on when we all head to the airport?
> 
> Thanks for your wisdom!
> 
> Jeff



On #1, DME itself runs past 10pm, but the luggage service does not. So in your case it may be best to not use the yellow luggage tags for delivery, retrieve them yourself, and take them to the bus.

On #2, yes!


----------



## ZimTheMouse

Wow!  Thanks for the great feedback!!  Much appreciated!


----------



## andijean

I looked through quite a few pages and could not find the answer to this question, so I apologize if it is a duplicate.  In the past, we have always used DME to its fullest.  I think it is one of the best features of vacationing at Disney.  This time we are renting a car to go to Legoland and the cheapest was through the airport companies.  I have the logistics all set for arriving, but not our return.  Can I use RAC and not use DME?  What I mean is can I check my bags and myself in at the hotel for our departure, but then not get on the bus and instead we all pile into the car later that afternoon for our flight out of MCO?  Does that make sense?  I was just thinking it would be great to not have to worry about checking our own bags in and schleping them through the airport.


----------



## Alesia

andijean said:


> I looked through quite a few pages and could not find the answer to this question, so I apologize if it is a duplicate.  In the past, we have always used DME to its fullest.  I think it is one of the best features of vacationing at Disney.  This time we are renting a car to go to Legoland and the cheapest was through the airport companies.  I have the logistics all set for arriving, but not our return.  Can I use RAC and not use DME?  What I mean is can I check my bags and myself in at the hotel for our departure, but then not get on the bus and instead we all pile into the car later that afternoon for our flight out of MCO?  Does that make sense?  I was just thinking it would be great to not have to worry about checking our own bags in and schleping them through the airport.



Yep. RAC and DME are completely separate. There's no problem using one without the other.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

andijean said:


> Can I use RAC and not use DME?



Yes. Disney officially allows this for RAC (remote skycap service with check-in and outbound luggage service).

Disney's DME FAQ used to say that RAC could be used without riding back on DME. It no longer says that explicitly, but the details about RAC say nothing about using DME.

In contrast, for inbound baggage service, it now says, "Please note that you cannot reserve the luggage service exclusively. You must be present on the motorcoach to have your luggage transported to a Walt Disney World hotel."


----------



## goofy4tink

As long as you are using RAC at the resort you are paying to stay at, you're fine. That is pretty much the only qualification.


----------



## MADnNOLA

I received my ME tickets and they have the incorrect arrival date.  I had originally planned on arriving Oct 11th, but plans changed and I am now arriving Oct 10th.  I called Reservations and made the reservation and ME change, no problem.  I received my updated reservation/voucher booklet, but no updated ME ticket.  Will there be any issues with this?

Thanks!


----------



## jcarwash

MADnNOLA said:


> I received my ME tickets and they have the incorrect arrival date.  I had originally planned on arriving Oct 11th, but plans changed and I am now arriving Oct 10th.  I called Reservations and made the reservation and ME change, no problem.  I received my updated reservation/voucher booklet, but no updated ME ticket.  Will there be any issues with this?
> 
> Thanks!



If you mean the yellow DME luggage sticker tags don't have the correct date, I think you're fine. The tags have your name and reservation on them, and so I'd expect the luggage service will divert and transport any yellow-tagged bags to the appropriate Disney resort, even if the date doesn't match.


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Is this allowed? We rented a car but also made reservations for the DME. However, we have errands to run near the airport so we wanted to know if we could use the yellow tags to have our luggage sent to the resort but drive to the resort in our rental car? Sorry if this has been answered before.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Is this allowed? We rented a car but also made reservations for the DME. However, we have errands to run near the airport so we wanted to know if we could use the yellow tags to have our luggage sent to the resort but drive to the resort in our rental car? Sorry if this has been answered before.


Officially, the answer is no.

Disney even changed the wording on their official instructions, "Complimentary Airport Transportation Service - Disney's Magical Express Transportation." As of right now (4:00 p.m. EDT on October 18, 2012), here's what it says:

Please note that you cannot reserve the luggage service exclusively. You must be present on the motorcoach to have your luggage transported to a Walt Disney World hotel.​
That said, people have done what you're suggesting, and this topic is the subject of its own "sticky" thread:

Guidelines regarding DME and luggage only...​
This sticky thread was started way back on Nov. 21, 2008. You can read this whole sticky thread, if you wish, to get opinions and experiences. You can decide for yourself if it's a good idea (or not) to expect Disney to deliver your bags to your room without using the transportation service, and whether it's ethical to do so.


----------



## saturdaygirl

when i booked my package, i picked to use the dme, but our flight hadn't been booked yet. whenever i tried to look where to put in our flight info, i couldn't find it and now i've read that we would need reservations 10 days prior to arriving. we leave in 3 days! i've got the tags and everything, do i need to call someone? or just go to the airport as usual?


----------



## Jestocost

saturdaygirl said:


> when i booked my package, i picked to use the dme, but our flight hadn't been booked yet. whenever i tried to look where to put in our flight info, i couldn't find it and now i've read that we would need reservations 10 days prior to arriving. we leave in 3 days! i've got the tags and everything, do i need to call someone? or just go to the airport as usual?



If you have the DME tags (the yellow sticky tags, not the plastic souvenir tags) and vouchers (in the DME booklet), you are all set.  DME likes to have flight information for scheduling purposes, but it's really not necessary for your inbound flight.  They will need your return flight info in order to schedule your resort pickup, however.

Call (407) WDW-MAGIC or (407) 939-6244 and see if they can help you.


----------



## saturdaygirl

Jestocost said:


> If you have the DME tags (the yellow sticky tags, not the plastic souvenir tags) and vouchers (in the DME booklet), you are all set.  DME likes to have flight information for scheduling purposes, but it's really not necessary for your inbound flight.  They will need your return flight info in order to schedule your resort pickup, however.
> 
> Call (407) WDW-MAGIC or (407) 939-6244 and see if they can help you.



okay, thank you!


----------



## DisneyFansInLINY

Question about doing a split stay at Beach Club and Dolphin. We check out of the Beach Club on 12/25 and then out of the Dolphin on 1/1. Can we use RAC on 1/1 at the Beach Club since we didn't get to utilize it on our check out day? Not ME and just RAC.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

DisneyFansInLINY said:


> Question about doing a split stay at Beach Club and Dolphin. We check out of the Beach Club on 12/25 and then out of the Dolphin on 1/1. Can we use RAC on 1/1 at the Beach Club since we didn't get to utilize it on our check out day? Not ME and just RAC.


No.

You can only use RAC at a Disney hotel where you have an active stay. You would typically use it on your checkout day (but in some cases, before checkout day if, for example, one family member is flying home early to return to college).

You can't use RAC a week later or even a day later.


----------



## DisneyGuess

Quick question. A friend is staying at AoA & coming home on Monday. They flew Frontier. They were told they can use DME to go back to MCO but they have to handle their own luggage

Is that right? They won't handle the luggage?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

DisneyGuess said:


> Quick question. A friend is staying at AoA & coming home on Monday. They flew Frontier. They were told they can use DME to go back to MCO but they have to handle their own luggage
> 
> Is that right? They won't handle the luggage?


See the first post in this thread for a complete answer.


----------



## goofy4tink

DisneyGuess said:


> Quick question. A friend is staying at AoA & coming home on Monday. They flew Frontier. They were told they can use DME to go back to MCO but they have to handle their own luggage
> 
> Is that right? They won't handle the luggage?


DME doesn't 'handle' luggage for your return home. RAC (remote/resort airline checkin) does. And you need to be on a participating airline for that to happen..and Frontier isn't one of them.
So...they will just take their bags with them to the DME bus. The bags will go beneath the bus and handed back to them when they get to MCO. They will then check their bags the 'old-fashioned' way at the airport.


----------



## Mrs. Bradbury

I'm going for a solo weekend trip in December and am flying due to time constraints and finding cheap airfare.  I haven't flown anywhere in several years and I'm a little nervous.

Questions!

1.  Online check-in - if I can check in on my phone, is there any point in checking in using RAC?  I'm not checking any luggage.

2.  Using ME, I'll just give my carryon to the bus driver to stow under the ME bus, or can I carry it on to the bus and store it under my seat or overhead?

3.  On the day I leave, I will need to check out earlier than my ME reservation time.  Can I leave my bags with bell services and retrieve them myself, or will bell services give them to the ME bus driver directly?

4.  I am very familiar with WDW and several of the resorts.  This time I'm staying at AoA; where are the bus stops at the parks, in relation to Pop's?  For example, Pop's bus stop at MK is the.very.last.one - I was hoping for something closer for AoA.    At the end of the day that is _quite _a walk! 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## siskaren

Mrs. Bradbury said:


> I'm going for a solo weekend trip in December and am flying due to time constraints and finding cheap airfare.  I haven't flown anywhere in several years and I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Questions!
> 
> 1.  Online check-in - if I can check in on my phone, is there any point in checking in using RAC?  I'm not checking any luggage.
> 
> 2.  Using ME, I'll just give my carryon to the bus driver to stow under the ME bus, or can I carry it on to the bus and store it under my seat or overhead?
> 
> 3.  On the day I leave, I will need to check out earlier than my ME reservation time.  Can I leave my bags with bell services and retrieve them myself, or will bell services give them to the ME bus driver directly?
> 
> 4.  I am very familiar with WDW and several of the resorts.  This time I'm staying at AoA; where are the bus stops at the parks, in relation to Pop's?  For example, Pop's bus stop at MK is the.very.last.one - I was hoping for something closer for AoA.    At the end of the day that is _quite _a walk!
> 
> Thanks for your help!



1. Would you get some kind of boarding pass on your phone then? Because that would be the only other reason to use RAC if you don't have luggage - to get a boarding pass.

2. It depends on the size of your carry-on. I use a backpack for a carry-on and can just hold that in my lap, but since you're not checking luggage, I'm assuming that your carry-on is most likely a small rolling suitcase. If that's the case, I'm pretty sure it would have to be stowed under the bus, in which case you should tip the driver for handling it.

3. You can absolutely have Bell Services hold your luggage for you until your ME time. You should pick up your luggage about 30 minutes before your pick-up time because there might be other people waiting for their luggage at the same time, and because the pick-up time is actually when the bus leaves your resort, not when it gets there, so you want to be at the pick-up about 15 minutes before your scheduled time.

4. I don't think there are set locations for the different resorts' stops at the various parks; I believe it can change.


----------



## goofy4tink

Mrs. Bradbury said:


> I'm going for a solo weekend trip in December and am flying due to time constraints and finding cheap airfare.  I haven't flown anywhere in several years and I'm a little nervous.
> 
> Questions!
> 
> 1.  Online check-in - if I can check in on my phone, is there any point in checking in using RAC?  I'm not checking any luggage.
> 
> 2.  Using ME, I'll just give my carryon to the bus driver to stow under the ME bus, or can I carry it on to the bus and store it under my seat or overhead?
> 
> 3.  On the day I leave, I will need to check out earlier than my ME reservation time.  Can I leave my bags with bell services and retrieve them myself, or will bell services give them to the ME bus driver directly?
> 
> 4.  I am very familiar with WDW and several of the resorts.  This time I'm staying at AoA; where are the bus stops at the parks, in relation to Pop's?  For example, Pop's bus stop at MK is the.very.last.one - I was hoping for something closer for AoA.    At the end of the day that is _quite _a walk!
> 
> Thanks for your help!


1. If you check in using your phone, you will still have to stop, at the airport, to get your boarding pass. May as well do it at RAC.

2. If you have a carryon that is larger than a tote bag, it will need to go beneath the bus. There is no room under the seats, and the overhead bins are small. They will accomodate a tote bag but nothing larger.

3. Leave your bags with luggage assistence. Then, be sure to leave plenty of time to retrieve them. Luggage Assistence at the values tends to be a bit slower than other resorts. Figure on 15 mins. They will not give the bags to DME...you have to get the bags yourself.

4. If AoA bus stops are closer than Pop's, it would mean moving an existing resort stop. I haven't heard of any reconfigurations, so I imagine that the AoA stops are located pretty much the same as Pop's....toward the end.


----------



## Mrs. Bradbury

siskaren said:


> 1. Would you get some kind of boarding pass on your phone then? Because that would be the only other reason to use RAC if you don't have luggage - to get a boarding pass.
> 
> 2. It depends on the size of your carry-on. I use a backpack for a carry-on and can just hold that in my lap, but since you're not checking luggage, I'm assuming that your carry-on is most likely a small rolling suitcase. If that's the case, I'm pretty sure it would have to be stowed under the bus, in which case you should tip the driver for handling it.
> 
> 3. You can absolutely have Bell Services hold your luggage for you until your ME time. You should pick up your luggage about 30 minutes before your pick-up time because there might be other people waiting for their luggage at the same time, and because the pick-up time is actually when the bus leaves your resort, not when it gets there, so you want to be at the pick-up about 15 minutes before your scheduled time.
> 
> 4. I don't think there are set locations for the different resorts' stops at the various parks; I believe it can change.





goofy4tink said:


> 1. If you check in using your phone, you will still have to stop, at the airport, to get your boarding pass. May as well do it at RAC.
> 
> 2. If you have a carryon that is larger than a tote bag, it will need to go beneath the bus. There is no room under the seats, and the overhead bins are small. They will accomodate a tote bag but nothing larger.
> 
> 3. Leave your bags with luggage assistence. Then, be sure to leave plenty of time to retrieve them. Luggage Assistence at the values tends to be a bit slower than other resorts. Figure on 15 mins. They will not give the bags to DME...you have to get the bags yourself.
> 
> 4. If AoA bus stops are closer than Pop's, it would mean moving an existing resort stop. I haven't heard of any reconfigurations, so I imagine that the AoA stops are located pretty much the same as Pop's....toward the end.



Thanks so much to both of you, this is very helpful!  And goofy4tink, I apologize, I realized after the fact that I probably should have posted this as a new post instead of in the DME/RAC sticky.


----------



## goofy4tink

Mrs. Bradbury said:


> Thanks so much to both of you, this is very helpful!  And goofy4tink, I apologize, I realized after the fact that I probably should have posted this as a new post instead of in the DME/RAC sticky.


Not a problem..glad you got your answer!!!


----------



## peachplumpear

I have a question:
When I made my reservation I entered my flight info for the DME service, but when I made the final payment I noticed I'd made a typo on the departure flight, so I called Disney and asked if they could fix it. They did, but this caused my arrival flight to be removed from my reservation details.

I gave it a couple days to update, still nothing. So I called back and explained everything, gave the CM all my flight info and she said she fixed it. I checked today (it's been a couple days again) and now there's nothing. It says "ground transport inclucded" but when I click view details and scroll down to the DME there's nothing, neither the arrival nor the departure flight is there. It says to enter flight info to receive the DME...

I got my luggage tags today. I'm going to have to call Disney again, but I was wondering if this has ever happened to anyone else? I'm a little worried...!


----------



## goofy4tink

peachplumpear said:


> I have a question:
> When I made my reservation I entered my flight info for the DME service, but when I made the final payment I noticed I'd made a typo on the departure flight, so I called Disney and asked if they could fix it. They did, but this caused my arrival flight to be removed from my reservation details.
> 
> I gave it a couple days to update, still nothing. So I called back and explained everything, gave the CM all my flight info and she said she fixed it. I checked today (it's been a couple days again) and now there's nothing. It says "ground transport inclucded" but when I click view details and scroll down to the DME there's nothing, neither the arrival nor the departure flight is there. It says to enter flight info to receive the DME...
> 
> I got my luggage tags today. I'm going to have to call Disney again, but I was wondering if this has ever happened to anyone else? I'm a little worried...!


Okay, you said you got your luggage tags?? The yellow DME ones, that come in the packet with your vouchers?? If so, you're good to go. They don't need your exact arrival info...as long as you are listed on the reservation and you have made the DME reservation, you're good to go.
When you get to MCO, you can make sure they have the correct departure info. That's the really important info.They need that in order to correctly schedule your ride back to MCO on DME.


----------



## dana278

Hi everyone. I'm currently planning my first trip in 15 years, so this Magical Express stuff is all new to me!

I'm clear on how all of the inbound stuff works, but the outbound makes me nervous. (With all of this talk of RAC and BAGS.) I'll be flying first class and since checked baggage is free I don't know how that would all work. Rather than deal with someone thinking I didn't pay my fees I think I'd rather just take my bags with me and check in at the airport as I usually would. 

So my question...when you take your bags from bell services to the bus how complicated is it to store your luggage? Specifically how much work is it when you are dropped off at the airport? Are there a ton of bags to sort through before finding yours? I'm assuming most people do the RAC thing so hopefully mine will be the only ones there!

And just in general, how reliable is the inbound baggage transfer? Do they routinely lose bags? I've got a black cloud over my head so if anyone's bags will be lost, they'll be mine! I'm sure I can get away with only bringing one large bag but I'm planning on two so I can mix up my items in each of them. That way if one bag is lost at least I'll still have underwear in the second! LOL

Thanks so much!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

dana278 said:


> I'll be flying first class and since checked baggage is free I don't know how that would all work. Rather than deal with someone thinking I didn't pay my fees I think I'd rather just take my bags with me and check in at the airport as I usually would.


Having your bags loaded onto your DME coach and then dragging them to your airline's ticket counter (or to a skycap) is an option. Sadly, it's the only option for guests who are flying very early in the morning or not flying on a RAC-participating airline.

If you qualify for RAC, I would highly recommend that you use it. It's a remote skycap service at your resort. The RAC skycap issues your boarding pass and attaches luggage routing tags to your bags. The bags then go into TSA-approved, secure, locked cages which are sent to the airport by truck and turned over to your airline.

Yes, your airline could screw up and not load your bags onto the flight, but that can also happen if you check in at the airport with a skycap or at the ticket counter.

The RAC skycap knows who qualifies for free bags. It's not something you have to worry about. (Many passengers qualify for free bags due to class of service, frequent flyer elite status, or using the airline's credit card.) The RAC skycap also knows who has prepaid their bag fees. And the RAC skycap knows who still needs to pay. That's because the RAC agent sees the same computer record that someone at the airport would see.


----------



## siskaren

Horace Horsecollar said:


> If you qualify for RAC, I would highly recommend that you use it. It's a remote skycap service at your resort. The RAC skycap issues your boarding pass and attaches luggage routing tags to your bags.



Think of RAC as curbside check-in, only the curb is 20 miles from the airport.


----------



## goofy4tink

dana278 said:


> Hi everyone. I'm currently planning my first trip in 15 years, so this Magical Express stuff is all new to me!
> 
> I'm clear on how all of the inbound stuff works, but the outbound makes me nervous. (With all of this talk of RAC and BAGS.) I'll be flying first class and since checked baggage is free I don't know how that would all work. Rather than deal with someone thinking I didn't pay my fees I think I'd rather just take my bags with me and check in at the airport as I usually would.
> 
> So my question...when you take your bags from bell services to the bus how complicated is it to store your luggage? Specifically how much work is it when you are dropped off at the airport? Are there a ton of bags to sort through before finding yours? I'm assuming most people do the RAC thing so hopefully mine will be the only ones there!
> 
> And just in general, how reliable is the inbound baggage transfer? Do they routinely lose bags? I've got a black cloud over my head so if anyone's bags will be lost, they'll be mine! I'm sure I can get away with only bringing one large bag but I'm planning on two so I can mix up my items in each of them. That way if one bag is lost at least I'll still have underwear in the second! LOL
> 
> Thanks so much!


You've already received some great info. Let me elaborate on the inbound luggage issue. We have seen a few, a very few, reports of luggage being misdirected. BUT...we aren't completely sure who is at fault here. It's most likely the fault of the airline though. So, if you don't get all your luggage in your room, it may be that the airline sent a bag to a different destination, and then the DME luggage people get it much later.
If a bag were to go to the wrong resort, by the DME workers, it's not hard to get it to the appropriate person/resort. It becomes evident quickly and it is then sent to it's proper spot.
But, we really don't see many bags either getting misdirected or even lost by DME. Yes, it can happen, it just doesn't happen often,


----------



## peachplumpear

goofy4tink said:


> Okay, you said you got your luggage tags?? The yellow DME ones, that come in the packet with your vouchers?? If so, you're good to go. They don't need your exact arrival info...as long as you are listed on the reservation and you have made the DME reservation, you're good to go.
> When you get to MCO, you can make sure they have the correct departure info. That's the really important info.They need that in order to correctly schedule your ride back to MCO on DME.



Thanks so much for your advice! I phoned the reservations line again and the CM told me they had my information in their system, it just didn't show on the online reservation review. I will probably double check the information's correct when we arrive at MCO, though. Thanks again!!


----------



## dana278

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Having your bags loaded onto your DME coach and then dragging them to your airline's ticket counter (or to a skycap) is an option. Sadly, it's the only option for guests who are flying very early in the morning or not flying on a RAC-participating airline.
> 
> If you qualify for RAC, I would highly recommend that you use it. It's a remote skycap service at your resort. The RAC skycap issues your boarding pass and attaches luggage routing tags to your bags. The bags then go into TSA-approved, secure, locked cages which are sent to the airport by truck and turned over to your airline.
> 
> Yes, your airline could screw up and not load your bags onto the flight, but that can also happen if you check in at the airport with a skycap or at the ticket counter.
> 
> The RAC skycap knows who qualifies for free bags. It's not something you have to worry about. (Many passengers qualify for free bags due to class of service, frequent flyer elite status, or using the airline's credit card.) The RAC skycap also knows who has prepaid their bag fees. And the RAC skycap knows who still needs to pay. That's because the RAC agent sees the same computer record that someone at the airport would see.



Ahhh okay thanks for that last bit of info. After I made this post I did a bit more research and I did see that the agents also have access to the computers that the airport does. That makes me feel better. So I don't have to call BAGS first to get my bags cleared and marked as "paid" before I check in? I think that's where I was getting caught up. I figured I'd have to do that and the extra step kind of made me nervous. 

Thanks again! I feel much better about the whole outbound procedure now. It definitely seems easier all around.


----------



## Dizzytime

Let me apologize in advance because I'm sure this question has been asked and answered more than a few times. I did do a search, but man, the hits are endless and.... anyway, the question is about our day of departure.

We're lucky enough to be coming to DW next week, first time in a few years.
Last time we were there we flew Southwest and enjoyed the resort airline check-in very much, it was easy and seamless. This trip we're flying American Airlines, and since they charge for luggage I'm not clear about being able to use resort check in and paying for our (2) checked bags. I saw something on Deb's site that said there is a number to call, I can certainly do that. We will have a laptop, so can we check in on-line, pay for our baggage on the American flight and still use resort airline check in (at the Beach Club).
Would that be better than calling? or is there even an option?

I'm sure it's an easy process, just never done it before. 
Again, I'm sorry about my confusion but certainly appreciate your advice and help.


----------



## goofy4tink

Dizzytime said:


> Let me apologize in advance because I'm sure this question has been asked and answered more than a few times. I did do a search, but man, the hits are endless and.... anyway, the question is about our day of departure.
> 
> We're lucky enough to be coming to DW next week, first time in a few years.
> Last time we were there we flew Southwest and enjoyed the resort airline check-in very much, it was easy and seamless. This trip we're flying American Airlines, and since they charge for luggage I'm not clear about being able to use resort check in and paying for our (2) checked bags. I saw something on Deb's site that said there is a number to call, I can certainly do that. We will have a laptop, so can we check in on-line, pay for our baggage on the American flight and still use resort airline check in (at the Beach Club).
> Would that be better than calling? or is there even an option?
> 
> I'm sure it's an easy process, just never done it before.
> Again, I'm sorry about my confusion but certainly appreciate your advice and help.


No apologies needed!!! This can be a confusing subject....seems to change a lot. Anyway....I know that I have called the number for BAGS prior to departure. I have paid for baggage fees on the phone and they gave me a confirmation number that I wrote down right on my DME departure notice. This number was actually in that notice.
BUT....I have heard that you can actually pay your baggage fees right at the RAC counter. Perhaps someone here has more actual experience with this??
Or, you could just head over to the RAC counter, prior to your checkout  day, and ask them what the proper procedure is..but remember, they are open only between 5am-1pm.


----------



## Dizzytime

goofy4tink said:


> No apologies needed!!! This can be a confusing subject....seems to change a lot. Anyway....I know that I have called the number for BAGS prior to departure. I have paid for baggage fees on the phone and they gave me a confirmation number that I wrote down right on my DME departure notice. This number was actually in that notice.
> BUT....I have heard that you can actually pay your baggage fees right at the RAC counter. Perhaps someone here has more actual experience with this??
> Or, you could just head over to the RAC counter, prior to your checkout  day, and ask them what the proper procedure is..but remember, they are open only between 5am-1pm.



Thanks for your reply,goofy4tink, that's all very helpful information. I will be there long enough to have plenty of time to check with the RAC counter at the BC, and I'm sure it will all work out just fine.
Really, just feel very fortunate to have things like ME and RAC now, it really is a difference maker when we consider on-site vs other options.

Can't wait to be back!!


----------



## lindylou2_2002

Hi I have tried to search for the correct answer before posting but I guess being english i may be wording it wrong.

We are staying at the Wilderness lodge or the last part of our holiday so can make use of the Bus back to MCO But As we are transatlantic we have to take our baggage with us. 

Do you know what sort of time you are collected from Hotels or is it dependant on flight times? ours is 17.50 and is there any facilities to store bags so we can enjoy our day before we travel home. Or do we have to sit around the pool with all our luggage?

We have never stayed on property before and normally do a Villa or something. But we are going on the Disney Dream right before the stay at the wilderness lodge so we are going to give back the car right before we go on the cruise. 

Any help or advice would be great


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

lindylou2_2002 said:


> Do you know what sort of time you are collected from Hotels or is it dependant on flight times? ours is 17.50 and is there any facilities to store bags so we can enjoy our day before we travel home. Or do we have to sit around the pool with all our luggage?



For international flights, the DME pickup will be scheduled 4 hours prior to your scheduled flight departure, plus or minus up to 15 minutes. (For domestic flights, it's 3 hours, plus or minus up to 15 minutes.)

You can leave your bags (bags you plan to check, as well as carry-ons) with bell services. They'll bring them out to the DME pickup location for you when you go to retrieve them. Be sure to allow enough time because the bell services CMs might be busy with other guests. A tip is customary when they return your bags to you.


----------



## TheDalys

Alot to read here,

We are flying Spirit airlines.  Do the bag tags apply?  Or do we need to pick our luggage up at the airport?


----------



## siskaren

TheDalys said:


> Alot to read here,
> 
> We are flying Spirit airlines.  Do the bag tags apply?  Or do we need to pick our luggage up at the airport?



It doesn't matter what airline you're flying on with regard to arriving - anyone who is flying into MCO and is staying at a Disney resort can use Magical Express, including having luggage delivered to their hotel. (The exception would be if you're arriving at 10:00 pm or later, because that's when luggage pick-up ends for the day. If you're arriving at 10:00 or later, you will have to collect your own luggage.)

Where the difference is is when you are ready to go back to the airport. That's where the participating airline issue comes in, because only guests who are flying on participating airlines can take advantage of RAC, which is Resort Airline Check-in. RAC allows you to check in for your flight at your resort, including checking your luggage and having it taken to the airport for you. Unfortunately for you, Spirit Airlines is not a participating airline, which means that while you will be able to take DME back to the airport, you'll have to take your luggage with you and check it in when you get to the airport.


----------



## TheDalys

Ok,, thank you very much.


----------



## TheDalys

How long does the baggage take to reach the resort (saratoga springs)?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

TheDalys said:


> How long does the baggage take to reach the resort (saratoga springs)?


The real question is, how long does it take for the baggage to reach the room? For example, your bags could arrive at your resort an hour after you do, but it could then take another hour or two before a bell services CM can get them to your room. (The bell staff also has to deal with arriving guests, departing guests, and other DME bags.)

It makes sense that it takes the bags longer to get to the room than it does for the guest. The bags must first be unloaded by the airline and turned over to DME. Then the bags must be sorted at the airport to be sent via truck to the right resort, where the bags are then queued up for delivery to the room.

Officially, "it may take up to four hours after you check-in to your Disney Resort hotel." That doesn't mean it will actually take that long. That should be the worst case, unless your airline delays your bags. 

When I've been in the room, my bags at have arrived just an hour after I checked in. Usually, I haven't been in the room, so I have no idea how long it took for the bags to arrive. The good thing about DME is that bell services will leave your bags in your room even if you're not in it; that's because they're pre-tipped by Disney when guests use DME as designed.

Be sure to bring a carry-on with anything you'll need the first day (or even the first 24 hours).


----------



## Canooknic

ME understood - thank you!

We are flying with Delta (do I score a point for knowing they are a participating airline? ) but we are flying to Edmonton via a connection in Minneapolis so would we still be classed as international with regards to RAC or would we be able to check in at the resort?


----------



## keypooh90

Okay so I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'm not patient enough to sift through these answers.

My flight lands at 4:55 p.m.  About how long should I expect it to take before I arrive at Pop Century via Magical Express?


----------



## Alesia

keypooh90 said:


> Okay so I'm sure this has been asked before, but I'm not patient enough to sift through these answers.
> 
> My flight lands at 4:55 p.m.  About how long should I expect it to take before I arrive at Pop Century via Magical Express?



70 to 90 minutes from when you step off the plane is the average.


----------



## keypooh90

Alesia said:
			
		

> 70 to 90 minutes from when you step off the plane is the average.



Thanks so much!


----------



## molliewalks

are the DME buses handicapped accessible? my MIL uses an electric wheelchair, and just want to make sure they will be able to accomodate her.


----------



## goofy4tink

molliewalks said:


> are the DME buses handicapped accessible? my MIL uses an electric wheelchair, and just want to make sure they will be able to accomodate her.


Some are. You may find that they can't accomodate your MIL on a 'regular' DME bus, but will be able to on a different type bus. DME brings in different buses if the need is there. I would call DME directly and check with them.
Here is what I found on Disney's site regarding this....



Airport Transportation and Check In  Frequently Asked Questions

Q. 
Do Disney's Magical Express motorcoaches accommodate wheelchairs?

A. 
Yes. Remember to indicate that youll be traveling with a wheelchair when you book your Disney's Magical Express reservation.

If you did not select Disney's Magical Express transportation and include your flight information when you made your reservation, all you need to do is add Disneys Magical Express to your reservation on the My Reservations page in My Disney Experience. Look for the Airport Transportation label under your reservation and select the Add Flight Information for Disneys Magical Express Transportation link.

If you do not see your reservation in My Reservations, you can manually look it up and add it to your disneyworld.com account. You will need your Resort Confirmation Number.

You can also add Disney's Magical Express information to your reservation by calling (866) 599-0951. Guests under 18 years of age must have parent or guardian permission to call.


----------



## molliewalks

Thanks so much for the info!! I couldn't find it!! This is going to be her first trip in a very long time and she is very nervous about everything. My MIL and FIL are flying down by themselves and the rest of us are driving. My son is extreme ADHD and prone to panic attacks as well as fear of heights, so no plane for him. He said he would fly, but have 'been there, done that' with his fears to often to actually try it. I can only see him freaking out in airport and refusing to get on plane.


----------



## MackenzieFL

The thread is 50+ pages and I couldn't read closely through all and browsing I didn't see it. So I hope I'm not rehashing but here goes... 

We live just about an hour away and are renting a car to get to our Disney resort, and home from the resort. We're just going to stay on property and use Disney transportation. 

My husband has to drop off & pick up the rental cars at the airport the days we check in & out... would he be able to ride the DME back and forth? Or does he have to have a plane ticket? 

It'd be nice to avoid paying cab fare.


----------



## goofy4tink

MackenzieFL said:


> The thread is 50+ pages and I couldn't read closely through all and browsing I didn't see it. So I hope I'm not rehashing but here goes...
> 
> We live just about an hour away and are renting a car to get to our Disney resort, and home from the resort. We're just going to stay on property and use Disney transportation.
> 
> My husband has to drop off & pick up the rental cars at the airport the days we check in & out... would he be able to ride the DME back and forth? Or does he have to have a plane ticket?
> 
> It'd be nice to avoid paying cab fare.


If I'm reading this right, you guys are driving to MCO, and then returning the car there. Then, when it's time to head home, heading back to MCO to rent a car for the drive back?
If this is the case, he is fine. You can drive to MCO, drop off the car, and then take DME to your WDW resort. When it's time to head back, to rent the car for your return drive, you can take DME then as well.
If this isn't what your intent is, let me know.


----------



## MackenzieFL

goofy4tink said:


> If I'm reading this right, you guys are driving to MCO, and then returning the car there. Then, when it's time to head home, heading back to MCO to rent a car for the drive back?
> If this is the case, he is fine. You can drive to MCO, drop off the car, and then take DME to your WDW resort. When it's time to head back, to rent the car for your return drive, you can take DME then as well.
> If this isn't what your intent is, let me know.



That is exactly the case, yes, thank you.

That's a nice little wad o' cash that can go to the souvenir fund


----------



## goofy4tink

MackenzieFL said:


> That is exactly the case, yes, thank you.
> 
> That's a nice little wad o' cash that can go to the souvenir fund



And remember...you have to make those DME reservations in advance!!


----------



## merfsko

Canooknic said:


> ME understood - thank you!
> 
> We are flying with Delta (do I score a point for knowing they are a participating airline? ) but we are flying to Edmonton via a connection in Minneapolis so would we still be classed as international with regards to RAC or would we be able to check in at the resort?



I was about to ask the same thing (we are also flying with Delta, first to Atlanta, then to Toronto- customs is done in Canada for us). I didn't see a response... what did you guys end up doing? (Or does anyone else have an answer)?

EDIT: After spending quite a bit of time going through old posts on the Canadian boards, I am 99% that this is considered international. Just in case anyone else was curious.


----------



## CleveRocks

merfsko said:


> I was about to ask the same thing (we are also flying with Delta, first to Atlanta, then to Toronto- customs is done in Canada for us). I didn't see a response... what did you guys end up doing? (Or does anyone else have an answer)?
> 
> EDIT: After spending quite a bit of time going through old posts on the Canadian boards, I am 99% that this is considered international. Just in case anyone else was curious.



It's definitely considered an international flight, which unfortunately makes you ineligible to use RAC. Guests' bags get checked through to the final destination, and your final destination is outside the USA, which means it can't be done.


----------



## annieL

We are flying out of and back into Buffalo airport.  Can we use the RAC for our bags at the end of our trip?


----------



## annieL

annieL said:


> We are flying out of and back into Buffalo airport.  Can we use the RAC for our bags at the end of our trip?



Just to claify:  Buffalo is our final destination as we will be driving home from there.


----------



## goofy4tink

I would think it wouldn't be any issue as long as you are flying into a US airport. Last time I checked, Buffalo was still part of us, so sure..RAC should be fine..as long as you are on a participating airline and you aren't flying prior to 8:30am.


----------



## jodywgirl

We won't be using disney magical express but I would like to use RAC.  We are flying southwest do you sign up for this ahead of time or can I just talk to them when we checkin.  I want them to check in for me.


----------



## goofy4tink

jodywgirl said:


> We won't be using disney magical express but I would like to use RAC.  We are flying southwest do you sign up for this ahead of time or can I just talk to them when we checkin.  I want them to check in for me.



No need to sign up for RAC. Just be sure to be at the RAC counter no less than 3 hrs prior to your flight departure. You have to be done and walking away from the counter no less than 3 hrs prior to flight time. That means getting to the counter at least 3.5 hrs prior...just in case. And the counter is open only from 5am to about 1pm...so plan accordingly.


----------



## CleveRocks

jodywgirl said:


> We won't be using disney magical express but I would like to use RAC.  We are flying southwest do you sign up for this ahead of time or can I just talk to them when we checkin.  I want them to check in for me.



It doesn't require any sort of advance sign-up. In fact, there is no way to sign up in advance. You simply go to your resort's RAC desk when it's the appropriate time to do so.


----------



## canyoncam

I am probably remembering wrong so hoping someone can enlighten me. In 2010 when I flew Southwest it seemed that DME/RAC checked me in for for my flight and I got A group bounding because they did it at the 24 hour mark. But I was thinking of doing the EBCI with Southwest if they do not do this anymore. Anyone know?  Thanks.


----------



## jodywgirl

canyoncam said:


> I am probably remembering wrong so hoping someone can enlighten me. In 2010 when I flew Southwest it seemed that DME/RAC checked me in for for my flight and I got A group bounding because they did it at the 24 hour mark. But I was thinking of doing the EBCI with Southwest if they do not do this anymore. Anyone know?  Thanks.



If you are using DME they do check you in at the 24 hours.  I was wondering how it would work if you are just using the RAC part  in the original post and will either use EBCI or check in myself at the 24 hour mark and have RAC print our boarding passes


----------



## shannon006

We have never had a morning departure before and not too happy, but it is what it is. Anyway, our AirTran flight leaves MCO at 11;24,am so assuming we need to be ready for Magical Express at about 8:20ish. Are we able to do still do RAC and check our luggage ? Or will we still have to check our luggage in at MCO? This is a domestic flight. 
Thanks


----------



## Alesia

shannon006 said:


> We have never had a morning departure before and not too happy, but it is what it is. Anyway, our AirTran flight leaves MCO at 11;24,am so assuming we need to be ready for Magical Express at about 8:20ish. Are we able to do still do RAC and check our luggage ? Or will we still have to check our luggage in at MCO? This is a domestic flight.
> Thanks



The time they assign you will be about 3 hours (plus or minus 15 minutes) before your flight, so somewhere between 8:15 and 8:45. You need to be at the platform, _completely_ ready to go, 15 minutes before your scheduled time. 

The RAC desk opens at 5:00 or 5:30, so you won't have a problem using RAC, but make sure you give yourself plenty of time; they will probably busy at that time of the morning because so many people with later flights check their bags before they go to a park. The entire process must be complete at least 3 hours before your flight.


----------



## goofy4tink

shannon006 said:


> We have never had a morning departure before and not too happy, but it is what it is. Anyway, our AirTran flight leaves MCO at 11;24,am so assuming we need to be ready for Magical Express at about 8:20ish. Are we able to do still do RAC and check our luggage ? Or will we still have to check our luggage in at MCO? This is a domestic flight.
> Thanks



Be prepared to get a pickup time of as early as 8. It could also be as late as 8:45...they usually run 20 mins on either side of your flight time, depending on your resort. So, you need to be at the bus stop, all ready to go, 15 mins prior to the time you are given.
The RAC counter opens at 5am. I would pack your bags the night before, leaving out only what you will need for your departure day. Then you can get the bags down to RAC as early as possible. The line starts to build by 7:30ish, with those checking bags and then heading to a park. So, try to get there before 7 if you can. Then go and grab a bite to eat and you'll be all ready to board your bus.


----------



## shannon006

Thanks for your replies We have always flown out the latest flight so we can have one last day. Unfortunately the only flights Airtran has available for rewards are in the morning On the bright side we are are staying 10 nights 

It makes me feel better that we can still use RAC and have Magical Express handle our luggage.


----------



## lffam

Our experience with the Disney Airlines Check In service was as poor as it could get, well the result was the process was fine and easy.

We had a 9:30 flight on AA and had check our bags in by 5:30am. We got on the 6:00 am DME and were at the airport in 30-40mins. Straight through on the TSAPre-check line then waited for our flight. Arrived into LAX on time and off the plane and down to meet our chauffeur and then over to bag claim. Well after waiting 30 mins, none of our 4 bags came off onto the conveyor. Over to AA baggage claim service desk waiting in line, and I notice another lady infront of me with a DME boarding pass envelope. I asked her if her bags had not turned up and sure enough same issue. She was also on the same flight as us. By time i got to the front of the line close to an hour had passed from when we landed. I was told that 2 of our bags went to Dallas and were now on way back to LAX but wouldnt be here until 4pm ( we landed at 11:55) the other 2 went to New York and wouldnt be back till 6:30pm. She said there was a note on the system saying that AA received them late from Disney. The previous lady had a note saying that the bags were stopped to be inspected by TSA and dint make the flight for that reason (apparently they had alot of bottles of water in there bags which teh CSA seemed to think triggered the searching??) 

In the end our bags were delivered to us at our hotel, 2 at about 830pm and 2 at midnight. While I am sure there are plenty who have used the service without issue, I wouldn't use the service again. 

I have called the Wilderness Lodge where we were staying, first time they put me through to Lost & Found as they clearly didn't understand my query. Second time the lady wanted to put me through to Bell Services so again she didn't understand but I asked to speak to a manager. I was put through to another lady who did end up understanding the but couldn't help me and was going to get another manager to call me today. this didn't happen. While I knew there was nothing they could do and we had our luggage back now and that it is handled by Airport staff, not Disney/Lodge staff, I wanted to let them know what had happened. But alas no response from them so far.


----------



## goofy4tink

lffam said:


> Our experience with the Disney Airlines Check In service was as poor as it could get, well the result was the process was fine and easy.
> 
> We had a 9:30 flight on AA and had check our bags in by 5:30am. We got on the 6:00 am DME and were at the airport in 30-40mins. Straight through on the TSAPre-check line then waited for our flight. Arrived into LAX on time and off the plane and down to meet our chauffeur and then over to bag claim. Well after waiting 30 mins, none of our 4 bags came off onto the conveyor. Over to AA baggage claim service desk waiting in line, and I notice another lady infront of me with a DME boarding pass envelope. I asked her if her bags had not turned up and sure enough same issue. She was also on the same flight as us. By time i got to the front of the line close to an hour had passed from when we landed. I was told that 2 of our bags went to Dallas and were now on way back to LAX but wouldnt be here until 4pm ( we landed at 11:55) the other 2 went to New York and wouldnt be back till 6:30pm. She said there was a note on the system saying that AA received them late from Disney. The previous lady had a note saying that the bags were stopped to be inspected by TSA and dint make the flight for that reason (apparently they had alot of bottles of water in there bags which teh CSA seemed to think triggered the searching??)
> 
> In the end our bags were delivered to us at our hotel, 2 at about 830pm and 2 at midnight. While I am sure there are plenty who have used the service without issue, I wouldn't use the service again.
> 
> I have called the Wilderness Lodge where we were staying, first time they put me through to Lost & Found as they clearly didn't understand my query. Second time the lady wanted to put me through to Bell Services so again she didn't understand but I asked to speak to a manager. I was put through to another lady who did end up understanding the but couldn't help me and was going to get another manager to call me today. this didn't happen. While I knew there was nothing they could do and we had our luggage back now and that it is handled by Airport staff, not Disney/Lodge staff, I wanted to let them know what had happened. But alas no response from them so far.


Sadly, we are hearing of this happening more and more! I'm not sure what can be done though. I suppose an email or snail mail to Disney might help. They need to know that a service that they provide isn't coming close to meeting expectations. And yes, I'm fully aware that Disney isn't actually providing this service...BAGS is. But, they are operating at Disney resorts, and Disney tells its guests that this is a perk of staying at a WDW owned resort. So, where does the buck stop?? While it wasn't nearly as convenient  having to take my checked bag back to MCO with me after my stay at the Dolphin yesterday, it was nice knowing that I knew my bag had actually been put on the belt for delivery to the plane. If it got misdirected, it would be the airline's issue.


----------



## lffam

goofy4tink said:


> Sadly, we are hearing of this happening more and more! I'm not sure what can be done though. I suppose an email or snail mail to Disney might help. They need to know that a service that they provide isn't coming close to meeting expectations. And yes, I'm fully aware that Disney isn't actually providing this service...BAGS is. But, they are operating at Disney resorts, and Disney tells its guests that this is a perk of staying at a WDW owned resort. So, where does the buck stop?? While it wasn't nearly as convenient  having to take my checked bag back to MCO with me after my stay at the Dolphin yesterday, it was nice knowing that I knew my bag had actually been put on the belt for delivery to the plane. If it got misdirected, it would be the airline's issue.



oh I couldn't agree with you more! Disney market it as a part of package inclusion they staff wear Disney Cast Members bag, they need to ensure that the service is to the standard they would want it to be should it be provided by Disney. They can not ( and in my case haven't ) wipe their hands of it, they just haven't responded yet.

The ironic thing was, the process/system to find the bags, lodge the recovery claim, track it, and then track it once its been found and being assigned to a delivery driver ( they send email each step of the process, even a picture of the driver, his car and phone number) is very very good. This to me says that it happens alot and they need an efficient system to rectify - I'm talking about AA now, not Disney) . I cant imagine the number of bags that AA would handle per day but it must be 1000's but to have these systems to cater for the minority that do go astray, must be a large number also.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

lffam said:


> oh I couldn't agree with you more! Disney market it as a part of package inclusion they staff wear Disney Cast Members bag, they need to ensure that the service is to the standard they would want it to be should it be provided by Disney. They can not ( and in my case haven't ) wipe their hands of it, they just haven't responded yet.
> 
> The ironic thing was, the process/system to find the bags, lodge the recovery claim, track it, and then track it once its been found and being assigned to a delivery driver ( they send email each step of the process, even a picture of the driver, his car and phone number) is very very good. This to me says that it happens alot and they need an efficient system to rectify - I'm talking about AA now, not Disney) . I cant imagine the number of bags that AA would handle per day but it must be 1000's but to have these systems to cater for the minority that do go astray, must be a large number also.



Yes, this has happened to us several times, on different airlines, on non-Disney trips.  I don't mind it so much on the way home; we just hear a thud on our front porch some time between 11pm and 2 am.  
Luckily, it's been a while now. 
Mistakes/delays happen but it's not enough to make me want to stop flying or using luggage service at WDW.


----------



## JAMIESMITH

If we only have carry-on luggage, how early will we have to leave our resort for a 4:30PM flight home?


----------



## goofy4tink

JAMIESMITH said:


> If we only have carry-on luggage, how early will we have to leave our resort for a 4:30PM flight home?



If you are using DME, you will be given a pickup time of around 1:30ish. The type of baggage you have has nothing to do with your time. 
If you are getting yourselves back to MCO, then you can safely head out around 2ish..it's always a good idea to be back at MCO 2 hrs prior to your flight. And it takes about 30 mins to get there...barring any issues on the road.


----------



## siskaren

JAMIESMITH said:


> If we only have carry-on luggage, how early will we have to leave our resort for a 4:30PM flight home?



Even if you don't have checked luggage, they'll still give you a pick-up time of about 3 hours before your flight is due to leave (it should be 3 hours plus or minus 15 minutes, so sometime between 1:15 and 1:45.) Even without having to check luggage, you might have to stop at other resorts, plus I've heard that security lines at MCO can be pretty bad.


----------



## Alicatt

Hello! I've tried reading through the thread but I didn't see an answer to my question. I will be taking DME and using RAC on my return trip which is on Southwest. Can I be checked in/ check myself in at the 24 hour mark and still use RAC to check my bags and print my passes the morning of the trip?
Thanks for the help!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Alicatt said:


> Hello! I've tried reading through the thread but I didn't see an answer to my question. I will be taking DME and using RAC on my return trip which is on Southwest. Can I be checked in/ check myself in at the 24 hour mark and still use RAC to check my bags and print my passes the morning of the trip?
> Thanks for the help!



We bought EBCI when we flew SWA home in Sept and had no problems using RAC at AKL. Technically it's SWA checking us in early.  
I don't see why it would be any different if you checked yourself in at t-24 but perhaps someone can post who has done that recently.


----------



## disneyxo

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> We bought EBCI when we flew SWA home in Sept and had no problems using RAC at AKL. Technically it's SWA checking us in early.
> I don't see why it would be any different if you checked yourself in at t-24 but perhaps someone can post who has done that recently.



I am happy to read this as we are flying SW for the first time this trip. We did buy EBCI and I was wondering how that worked with using RAC. Looks like it works good


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

Is there any benefit to using RAC if you are not checking bags? We will be flying home on United but just with carry-ons. I usually use the app to check in and get a mobile boarding pass, too.


----------



## jcarwash

QueenofPrideRock said:


> Is there any benefit to using RAC if you are not checking bags? We will be flying home on United but just with carry-ons. I usually use the app to check in and get a mobile boarding pass, too.



If you aren't checking bags and you already have a boarding pass, I can't think of a reason for you to use RAC.


----------



## QueenofPrideRock

jcarwash said:


> If you aren't checking bags and you already have a boarding pass, I can't think of a reason for you to use RAC.



Thanks! That's kind of what I'd been thinking.


----------



## Levenseller215

Here is my scenario. Any help is appreciated.

Flying in May 22 for the 24hr event. Using ME and staying at Sports. Heading early in the AM of the 23rd over the parks for the 24 full hours.  Our reservation is for only the night of the 22nd. So effectively we will be checked out at sometime we are in one of the parks.

The plan was to grab a resort bus at 6am on the 24th, back to Sports and jumping on ME for our flight home.

After I paid for the res with gift cards (so I can't really go a different route, off site etc...) my TA is telling me I can't book ME after check out date. Am I going t get the same answer when I am actually at Disney? Anyone had success with a similar scenario?

Thanks. LK


----------



## Alesia

Levenseller215 said:


> Here is my scenario. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Flying in May 22 for the 24hr event. Using ME and staying at Sports. Heading early in the AM of the 23rd over the parks for the 24 full hours.  Our reservation is for only the night of the 22nd. So effectively we will be checked out at sometime we are in one of the parks.
> 
> The plan was to grab a resort bus at 6am on the 24th, back to Sports and jumping on ME for our flight home.
> 
> After I paid for the res with gift cards (so I can't really go a different route, off site etc...) my TA is telling me I can't book ME after check out date. Am I going t get the same answer when I am actually at Disney? Anyone had success with a similar scenario?
> 
> Thanks. LK



The TA is correct. You will not be able to use DME after the 23rd.


----------



## goofy4tink

The only time you 'might' be able to use DME after official checkout day, would be if you're checkout day was, let's say, Tuesday, and there were EMHs at MK that night until 2am. You wouldn't officially be a resort guest after midnight, but you could probably book DME for shortly after the park closed.
But, if you're last day is, again, Tuesday, but you want to head to a park for a 24 hr deal, that ends on Wednesday night? Nope. I think they only give you a few hours wiggle room, if at all.


----------



## Levenseller215

goofy4tink said:


> The only time you 'might' be able to use DME after official checkout day, would be if you're checkout day was, let's say, Tuesday, and there were EMHs at MK that night until 2am. You wouldn't officially be a resort guest after midnight, but you could probably book DME for shortly after the park closed. But, if you're last day is, again, Tuesday, but you want to head to a park for a 24 hr deal, that ends on Wednesday night? Nope. I think they only give you a few hours wiggle room, if at all.



So if I am checking out on the 23rd, a 6am or 8am trip on MDE is out? Hoping maybe I get a little good karma and leeway once I get there because of the 24hr day.

If I don't, what are my options? Book another night, take a cab, Mears.... Anything else? What's the easiest? What's the least expensive?

Thanks lk


----------



## goofy4tink

Levenseller215 said:


> So if I am checking out on the 23rd, a 6am or 8am trip on MDE is out? Hoping maybe I get a little good karma and leeway once I get there because of the 24hr day.
> 
> If I don't, what are my options? Book another night, take a cab, Mears.... Anything else? What's the easiest? What's the least expensive?
> 
> Thanks lk



So, you check in on May 22, head to MK early on the 23rd...your checkout day. You are basically fine until midnight on the 23rd.  But, since you'll be returning to the resort around 6 am, technically, you aren't entitled to ride DME....that option ran out 6-7 hours prior. But.....check at the front desk when you check in....there may very well be something they can do to help you.
If not...I would book the Mears shuttle....$20 one way back to MCO. Then, you may very well just be put on the DME bus in any case.


----------



## Levenseller215

Thanks. I am hoping they will cut me a little slack once I am at the resort and tell them exactly what's going on.

So, assuming they say no can't help, is booking Mears as easy as making a phone call and booking a one way trip to the airport?

Appreciate the help. LK


----------



## donp

Sorry if this has been asked many times--I tried to look through all these pages, but got dizzy . . .

On my LAST day of my Disney vacation, I need to get back to the airport not to catch my flight that night, but to get a shuttle to an airport hotel that I will be staying at so that I can catch said airport shuttle back to the airport in the morning and hop on a plane--so my flight is actually the next morning after I have checked out of the resort.  

SO-how do I schedule that return trip when I link everything together with Disney Travel Company?  If I put in my flight info, that will be for the day AFTER I am actually leaving the park.  Do I just check the flights that leave MCO late on the day that I want to get back to the airport and "pick one?" and just carry my luggage on the bus?  Is there a way to schedule the last evening bus that goes back to the airport without have to put in travel info?


----------



## goofy4tink

Levenseller215 said:


> Thanks. I am hoping they will cut me a little slack once I am at the resort and tell them exactly what's going on.
> 
> So, assuming they say no can't help, is booking Mears as easy as making a phone call and booking a one way trip to the airport?
> 
> Appreciate the help. LK


I would plan on just calling Mears after you find out if DME is out of the question or not. But check on return DME when you check in...then you'll have time to call Mears. It's very easy.



donp said:


> Sorry if this has been asked many times--I tried to look through all these pages, but got dizzy . . .
> 
> On my LAST day of my Disney vacation, I need to get back to the airport not to catch my flight that night, but to get a shuttle to an airport hotel that I will be staying at so that I can catch said airport shuttle back to the airport in the morning and hop on a plane--so my flight is actually the next morning after I have checked out of the resort.
> 
> SO-how do I schedule that return trip when I link everything together with Disney Travel Company?  If I put in my flight info, that will be for the day AFTER I am actually leaving the park.  Do I just check the flights that leave MCO late on the day that I want to get back to the airport and "pick one?" and just carry my luggage on the bus?  Is there a way to schedule the last evening bus that goes back to the airport without have to put in travel info?



You could put in 'fake' info for a flight that leaves about 3 hrs later than you want to be at the airport. For instance...if you want to be at MCO at 8pm, find a flight that leaves around 10:30ish. You get picked up about 3 hrs prior to flight time.
Or...you can just call DME and tell them that you need to get back to MCO but you won't have a flight booked....many people do just this thing.


----------



## Jules123

First time DME user here. Our return flight doesn't leave until 9:20 p.m. I had planned on getting up that morning, doing RAC and leaving my bags, then heading to MK to spend the day. But I see I can't check in with RAC more than 12 hours before my flight, which would be after 9:20 a.m. I had hoped to be at MK by rope drop. Do I just need to leave my bags with bell services and then come back and do RAC before they close at 1?? Or just forget about rope drop that day and sleep in a little and then do RAC around 9:30 a.m., then head to MK?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Jules123 said:


> First time DME user here. Our return flight doesn't leave until 9:20 p.m. I had planned on getting up that morning, doing RAC and leaving my bags, then heading to MK to spend the day. But I see I can't check in with RAC more than 12 hours before my flight, which would be after 9:20 a.m. I had hoped to be at MK by rope drop. Do I just need to leave my bags with bell services and then come back and do RAC before they close at 1?? Or just forget about rope drop that day and sleep in a little and then do RAC around 9:30 a.m., then head to MK?



I would wait and check bags before heading to MK.  That's just me.  I would guess it would take an hour out of your day to return to resort mid day.  Unless of course you normally do that to take a mid day break anyway.
We like to get to parks early but we're not rope drop people. 

I think there's no right or wrong answer and just a matter of personal preference.   
Looking at your signature, if staying at ASSp in June, I think I'd get to rope drop, then return later when the parks get busy.  By noon it will be pretty hot & crowded.


----------



## Alesia

Jules123 said:


> But I see I can't check in with RAC more than 12 hours before my flight, which would be after 9:20 a.m.



I am pretty sure that is no longer the case.


----------



## goofy4tink

I believe I've heard that they waive that 12 hr ruling when using RAC simply because of issues like yours. I would ask at the RAC counter when you arrive at the resort. They can give you the definitive answer, rather than us guessing.


----------



## mskermit

I am a new flyer to Disney, we usually drive  but doing a short sept trip. we are flying on spirit airlines, not on the list of check in airlines, is there anywhere we can print our boarding passes at Disney instead of at the airport?? I like to have everything in hand when I get there


----------



## CleveRocks

Jules123 said:


> First time DME user here. Our return flight doesn't leave until 9:20 p.m. I had planned on getting up that morning, doing RAC and leaving my bags, then heading to MK to spend the day. But I see I can't check in with RAC more than 12 hours before my flight, which would be after 9:20 a.m. I had hoped to be at MK by rope drop. Do I just need to leave my bags with bell services and then come back and do RAC before they close at 1?? Or just forget about rope drop that day and sleep in a little and then do RAC around 9:30 a.m., then head to MK?


as long as you'd be back at your resort before 1 p.m., then your plan sounds perfect. RAC requires that you complete their check-in process no later than 3 hours before your flight, so 1 p.m. would certainly qualify. 

But if I was in this situation, a few days before check-out I'd go to the RAC folks when they weren't busy and ask the question if you can use the service slightly earlier than 12 hours before your flight. Years back, I'm pretty sure I remember that the 12-hour rule was no longer in effect, but I'm not confident enough to report that to you. Maybe YOU can find it out and report it back to US?


----------



## CleveRocks

mskermit said:


> I am a new flyer to Disney, we usually drive  but doing a short sept trip. we are flying on spirit airlines, not on the list of check in airlines, is there anywhere we can print our boarding passes at Disney instead of at the airport?? I like to have everything in hand when I get there


No problem! Just go to your resort's lobby concierge desk and ask them to print your boarding passes. Some deluxe resorts may offer a self-service area for this, but the lobby concierge folks at any resort will be happy to print your boarding passes. I'm a frequent Spirit flyer, been there done that.


----------



## Jules123

CleveRocks said:


> as long as you'd be back at your resort before 1 p.m., then your plan sounds perfect. RAC requires that you complete their check-in process no later than 3 hours before your flight, so 1 p.m. would certainly qualify.
> 
> But if I was in this situation, a few days before check-out I'd go to the RAC folks when they weren't busy and ask the question if you can use the service slightly earlier than 12 hours before your flight. Years back, I'm pretty sure I remember that the 12-hour rule was no longer in effect, but I'm not confident enough to report that to you. Maybe YOU can find it out and report it back to US?



I'll try that and post here when I get back!


----------



## mskermit

CleveRocks said:


> No problem! Just go to your resort's lobby concierge desk and ask them to print your boarding passes. Some deluxe resorts may offer a self-service area for this, but the lobby concierge folks at any resort will be happy to print your boarding passes. I'm a frequent Spirit flyer, been there done that.





great good to know thanks!! and they can add a carry on bag to that as well if we need to for me?? we are taking what spirit considers a personal bag to avoid the fees and now Im thinking what if we wanted to bring stuff home???!!! I don't think I can go to WDW and not bring things home for the 4 grandkids, oh well and myself


----------



## CleveRocks

mskermit said:


> great good to know thanks!! and they can add a carry on bag to that as well if we need to for me?? we are taking what spirit considers a personal bag to avoid the fees and now Im thinking what if we wanted to bring stuff home???!!! I don't think I can go to WDW and not bring things home for the 4 grandkids, oh well and myself


if you have a smartphone, you can go online yourself to pay for your carry-on; you don't need to print anything out to do that. You might want to go ahead and do that now just to make sure you don't forget. I think Spirit charges $100 for a carry-on at the gate if you didn't pre-book it.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

It may be cheaper to check a bag with Sprit vs. carrying on.  At least it used to be.


----------



## jcondrad

I understand you have to ride ME to get the luggage transfer, but do all of us need to? We plan on getting a rental car for our trip in December...there's 4 of us, my DH and DD5 and DS2. If me and DD can ride ME and have luggage transferred we can get a smaller rental car that DH and DS can take to the resort. If we have to take our own luggage we will need a larger SUV to fit strollers, car seats and luggage (we pack a lot )
We are ok either way I just wanted to ask before we tried it!
Thanks,
Jenn


----------



## mskermit

CleveRocks said:


> if you have a smartphone, you can go online yourself to pay for your carry-on; you don't need to print anything out to do that. You might want to go ahead and do that now just to make sure you don't forget. I think Spirit charges $100 for a carry-on at the gate if you didn't pre-book it.




yep 100.00 at the gate!! we bought small duffle bags that fit the size requirements of their personal item so no fee! im thinking if I buy stuff to bring home ill just buy a large bag and pay the carry on fee, probably cheaper than shipping it home. I cant go to Disney and not bring a ton of stuff home!! lol


----------



## WDWRids

I've been reading the thread but haven't had time to read all - so please forgive me if this is a repeat question.....

I am booking our flights today and looking at return flight time.  This will be our first time using ME.  If my flight is at 10:30 am and we are checking our luggage, at what time do I need to check my luggage with RAC and what time will I leave on ME to go to MCO?

Thanks so much!


----------



## ses1230

WDWRids said:


> I've been reading the thread but haven't had time to read all - so please forgive me if this is a repeat question.....
> 
> I am booking our flights today and looking at return flight time.  This will be our first time using ME.  If my flight is at 10:30 am and we are checking our luggage, at what time do I need to check my luggage with RAC and what time will I leave on ME to go to MCO?
> 
> Thanks so much!



ME pickup is 3 hours before your flight. IIRC luggage check opens at 5am.


----------



## Kathymford

I am trying to figure out transportation for my Nov trip. Tell me if this plan can even be done or makes any sense.

We are actually starting our trip this year at Universal (gasp!). So I was thinking of renting a car at MCO on the day we arrive, driving to US, return the rental car to MCO two days later, and then take ME to Disney. 

1. Can I even take ME on a day my flight doesn't arrive?
2. Does it make more sense to just pick a rental agency at Disney where I can return my car?
3. Or just nix the rental car and take shuttles from MCO and US?

Any guidance would be lovely.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Kathymford said:


> I am trying to figure out transportation for my Nov trip. Tell me if this plan can even be done or makes any sense.
> 
> We are actually starting our trip this year at Universal (gasp!). So I was thinking of renting a car at MCO on the day we arrive, driving to US, return the rental car to MCO two days later, and then take ME to Disney.
> 
> 1. Can I even take ME on a day my flight doesn't arrive?
> 2. Does it make more sense to just pick a rental agency at Disney where I can return my car?
> 3. Or just nix the rental car and take shuttles from MCO and US?
> 
> Any guidance would be lovely.


We have done many split stays. This is all jmho and assuming you're staying onsite at Universal which for us is the only way to go.  Your room key is like an unlimited fast pass with the exception of a couple rides. It's awesome to practically walk right onto every ride. 
Universal hotels charge a parking fee and having a car is really not necessary so we find it easier to hire a car service to take us back and forth to Universal.  Also we find it very difficult to do Disney after having a Universal room key.  That key instantly makes us spoiled with no waiting in lines and makes lines at WDW all the more painful to wait in. 
Technically you could get ME on your check in day but it would be very time consuming to drop off car and wait for ME bus. A private car would get you there much more efficiently.


----------



## Kathymford

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> We have done many split stays. This is all jmho and assuming you're staying onsite at Universal which for us is the only way to go.  Your room key is like an unlimited fast pass with the exception of a couple rides. It's awesome to practically walk right onto every ride.
> Universal hotels charge a parking fee and having a car is really not necessary so we find it easier to hire a car service to take us back and forth to Universal.  Also we find it very difficult to do Disney after having a Universal room key.  That key instantly makes us spoiled with no waiting in lines and makes lines at WDW all the more painful to wait in.
> Technically you could get ME on your check in day but it would be very time consuming to drop off car and wait for ME bus. A private car would get you there much more efficiently.



Thank you. Yes, we are staying onsite, mostly for early entry! HA. As I was typing my question, it did seem quite time consuming. HA. 

thanks!


----------



## bellenbuzz

I'm confused .....
If they don't participate, how do we utilize ME bus ??
Please let me know...


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

bellenbuzz said:


> I'm confused .....
> If they don't participate, how do we utilize ME bus ??
> Please let me know...


Read the first post in this sticky thread.

The term "participating" only refers to Resort Airline Check-in (the optional "remote skycap" service at Disney resorts at the end of you stay).

There is no such thing as a list of "participating" airlines for Disney's Magical Express transportation and inbound luggage service. You can use Disney's Magical Express with ANY airline with flights at Orlando International Airport (MCO).


----------



## goofy4tink

bellenbuzz said:


> I'm confused .....
> If they don't participate, how do we utilize ME bus ??
> Please let me know...



If an airline doesn't participate in DME, it means that you can't head to the RAC desk, get a boarding pass printed out, and hand off your bags...all at your resort. You will have to take your bags on the bus with you (the DME bus) and then check your bags and get your boarding pass at MCO....the old fashioned way.
For inbound flights (arrivals into MCO) it makes not one bit of difference what airline you're on...you don't even have to arrive on a plane! Everyone gets to ride the DME bus to WDW.


----------



## bellenbuzz

Got it, on arrival to MCO we DO NOT need to retrieve our luggage, Disney will get our luggage & deliver to resort....
On return leaving MCO, we leave our resort & take our luggage with us on the ME bus and check-in at airport (like you said) the old fashioned way....
Well, that's not to bad then

Thanks for easing my mind !


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

goofy4tink said:


> If an airline doesn't participate in DME, it means <snip>


Oh goofy4tink... you of all people.  There's no such thing as "an airline doesn't participate in DME" at MCO... only airlines that don't participate in RAC.


----------



## asmit4

We have a split stay. Here is what I am hoping to do- can this be done? 

We arrive on a thursday in October and check into SSR. I want to take DME on that day. 

We 'check out' on Monday morning. I want to take DME BACK to the airport (but I have NO FLIGHT to catch)...I want to pick up a car at the airport and drive back to another hotel for our split stay. Can this be done? 

Do I just give them a 'dummy' flight so I can have my pick up time for MDE be what I want it to be?


----------



## asmit4

Another question- can I check our carseat, yellow tag it and have DME bring it to our resort? I'd like to check it curbside so I don't have to carry it very far in the airport. I presume if I yellow tag it (the bag) then I can expect it to arrive same as the other luggage correct?


----------



## Alesia

asmit4 said:


> Another question- can I check our carseat, yellow tag it and have DME bring it to our resort? I'd like to check it curbside so I don't have to carry it very far in the airport. I presume if I yellow tag it (the bag) then I can expect it to arrive same as the other luggage correct?



You can, but be aware that airport baggage handlers can be _very rough._ 
if I'm being completely honest, I would never be able to put my child in a carseat that had been checked. They can develop microscopic cracks that can't be seen, but will cause the seat to fail in the event of a crash.


----------



## goofy4tink

Horace Horsecollar said:


> Oh goofy4tink... you of all people.  There's no such thing as "an airline doesn't participate in DME" at MCO... only airlines that don't participate in RAC.


Question of semantics here......of course DME isn't RAC..but the vast majority of people (probably close to 99%) believe they are the same thing.  I tend to get tired of trying to explain the difference...when I do, I get no end of flack from posters about 'Well, it's covered under DME so it's the same..yada, yada'. So....for all intents and purposes, my statement is correct. Geez Louise.


----------



## parkhopmom

I see when you use RAC you need to call a number to pay for luggage fees. I am a Delta American Express cardholder and my bags are free. So, will they know this at the RAC desk, or will I still need to call that number? Has anyone had this experience?


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

It's just like checking in at the airport.

The RAC skycaps at the Disney resorts access the same airline passenger records as airport skycaps. They know who has pre-paid, who has not yet paid, and who gets their bag fees waived.


----------



## parkhopmom

Horace Horsecollar said:


> It's just like checking in at the airport.
> 
> The RAC skycaps at the Disney resorts access the same airline passenger records as airport skycaps. They know who has pre-paid, who has not yet paid, and who gets their bag fees waived.



Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## Daisy326

I wonder why all airlines don't participate?


----------



## chris4disney

Horace Horsecollar said:


> It's just like checking in at the airport.
> 
> The RAC skycaps at the Disney resorts access the same airline passenger records as airport skycaps. They know who has pre-paid, who has not yet paid, and who gets their bag fees waived.



Is this also true for people flying Southwest?  Our first two bags are free... will the people at RAC know this and not ask for baggage fee?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

chris4disney said:


> Is this also true for people flying Southwest?  Our first two bags are free... will the people at RAC know this and not ask for baggage fee?



Yes.  We've used RAC with SWA and had no problems.


----------



## howlongtillsummer?

Is it true that international flight check in is now available on selected airlines? We are flying United and staying at Caribbean beach. If so can we check in for both legs of our journey and receive both boarding cards as we would at the airport. Many thanks.


----------



## mickeyforpresident

My question is similar to "howlongtilsummer"'s...

Our flight back to the UK is a Delta/Virgin codeshare. Our first flight is Orlando to Atlanta on DELTA and then Atlanta to Manchester on Virgin. I have a DELTA reference number for both flights. Am I able to utilise the resort check-in service?

Many thanks for a great thread.


----------



## Faccia Bella

I apologize if this question has already been asked, but does anyone know how the RAC works with early check in for southwest?  This is our first time flying with them and I'm not sure exactly how it works.  Thank you!


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

Faccia Bella said:


> I apologize if this question has already been asked, but does anyone know how the RAC works with early check in for southwest?  This is our first time flying with them and I'm not sure exactly how it works.  Thank you!



If you have Southwest Airlines EarlyBird Check-In, your boarding position will be assigned 36 hours before the scheduled departure of your first flight segment.

https://www.southwest.com/html/generated/help/faqs/earlybird_checkin_faq.html

Then, when you use Disney's Resort Airline Check-in on the day of your flight, you will get boarding passes with your boarding positions printed on them.

How it works: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/guest-services/resort-airline-check-in/

FAQ: https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/faq/airport-transportation-and-check-in/


----------



## dudspizza

I know this has been asked, but I am being lazy and have been out of the Disney loop for years (shown by my lack of posting here).

I am flying Airtran booked via SW.  I have paid for my seats already.  Should I check in using my app or should I just wait for RAC check in?  Does it matter when it comes to checking my bags via RAC for my Airtran flights?

Thanks and hello to all of those I have not talked to in a long time.  This is a last minute trip booked today for Thanksgiving... much needed!

Duds


----------



## hsmamato2

Here's a question.... I recieved my ME package with our inbound vouchers, and I see the outbound flight is noted, but no vouchers for that, do I get the outbound vouchers later? And...FWIW(per my other thread,urgh) the names are incorrect on our vouchers,(still)we shouldn't have any issues continuing to use them as is,right? the dates are all good,as is # of people in room...
 oops, one more..... if one of our party decides not to go after all(last minute ds decision) is that ok? we can just not use his ride voucher,correct?


----------



## sssgrandma

Horace Horsecollar said:


> If you have Southwest Airlines EarlyBird Check-In, your boarding position will be assigned 36 hours before the scheduled departure of your first flight segment.
> 
> Then, when you use Disney's Resort Airline Check-in on the day of your flight, you will get boarding passes with your boarding positions printed on them.
> ___________
> In 2012 our ME bus was seriously late and we almost missed our flight.  What a crummy way to end our perfect vacation!  This June we will be flying SW and paying for their Early Bird Check-In for our return flight and plan to use the resort baggage handling.  Is it still possible to give them a bogus flight time for an earlier ME bus and still get our bags tagged properly when handing them over at the resort?  Will we still be allowed to board the prescheduled earlier ME bus, or will they bump us to a later bus when the "mistake" is discovered when tagging our bags?  Thanks for any help!  Just cannot figure how to work this to get to the airport early!  Grandma travelling alone with three granddaughters doesn't need any extra stress!


----------



## siskaren

I'm pretty sure you don't have to give them a bogus flight time in order to get on an earlier bus.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

sssgrandma said:


> ___________
> In 2012 our ME bus was seriously late and we almost missed our flight.  What a crummy way to end our perfect vacation!  This June we will be flying SW and paying for their Early Bird Check-In for our return flight and plan to use the resort baggage handling.  Is it still possible to give them a bogus flight time for an earlier ME bus and still get our bags tagged properly when handing them over at the resort?  Will we still be allowed to board the prescheduled earlier ME bus, or will they bump us to a later bus when the "mistake" is discovered when tagging our bags?  Thanks for any help!  Just cannot figure how to work this to get to the airport early!  Grandma travelling alone with three granddaughters doesn't need any extra stress!



Provide the correct flight information for your Disney's Magical Express (DME) reservation.

When you're at WDW, call DME Guest Services at 866-599-0951. Tell the agent you will need more time at the airport. For example, you could request a pick-up time approx. four hours before your departure instead of the usual approx. three hours.

A day before your departure, you'll get a note with your pick-up time. If you're still not happy with it, again call DME Guest Services at 866-599-0951 to confirm an earlier time.

Use Resort Airline Check-in (RAC). They will have the correct flight information for you.


----------



## captaindavidhook

Horace Horsecollar said:


> If you have Southwest Airlines EarlyBird Check-In, your boarding position will be assigned 36 hours before the scheduled departure of your first flight segment.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when you use Disney's Resort Airline Check-in on the day of your flight, you will get boarding passes with your boarding positions printed on them.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is almost the same as his was. I have the early bird check in as well. What I wish to know it, since I have this early bird can I have my boarding passes printed earlier then the 24 hours before my flight? I have dinner reservations at 6:45 the night before and my flight is like 7-ish. So can I go to the counter outside at Pops and get my tickets printed earlier in the afternoon the day before.


----------



## goofy4tink

captaindavidhook said:


> Horace Horsecollar said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have Southwest Airlines EarlyBird Check-In, your boarding position will be assigned 36 hours before the scheduled departure of your first flight segment.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, when you use Disney's Resort Airline Check-in on the day of your flight, you will get boarding passes with your boarding positions printed on them.
> 
> 
> 
> My question is almost the same as his was. I have the early bird check in as well. What I wish to know it, since I have this early bird can I have my boarding passes printed earlier then the 24 hours before my flight? I have dinner reservations at 6:45 the night before and my flight is like 7-ish. So can I go to the counter outside at Pops and get my tickets printed earlier in the afternoon the day before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. You can't even find out what boarding slot you got more than 24 hrs prior. Why would you need to print the boarding passes earlier than the 24 hr window? Technically, you can wait until you get to the airport to print them.
Click to expand...


----------



## captaindavidhook

goofy4tink said:


> captaindavidhook said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. You can't even find out what boarding slot you got more than 24 hrs prior. Why would you need to print the boarding passes earlier than the 24 hr window? Technically, you can wait until you get to the airport to print them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Southwest website says that. That you have to check in 24 hours before going to secure your boarding position for your flight. That is why I am confused with the early bird.
Click to expand...


----------



## goofy4tink

captaindavidhook said:


> goofy4tink said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Southwest website says that. That you have to check in 24 hours before going to secure your boarding position for your flight. That is why I am confused with the early bird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ok I see the confusion. When you fly SW, but don't book the EBCI, you have to checkin at the 24 hr window...the longer you wait, the further back in the boarding process you end up. But......you don't actually have to print out the boarding passes at that time. You can wait. But you so have to so online check in! Now...with EBCI, SW automatically checks you in at the 36 hr mark......well before those that didn't buy it and have to check themselves in at that 24 hr window. So, you, most like.y will get a better boarding slot with EBCI. But, primarily, it allows you to forget about having to check yourself in. And that's a nice thing, especially when you're at WDW. SW will check you in, and you don't need to worry about it. You can then either use RAC when you. Are ready to depart, or you can wait until you get to MCO and print out your boarding g pass there.
Click to expand...


----------



## captaindavidhook

goofy4tink said:


> captaindavidhook said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, ok I see the confusion. When you fly SW, but don't book the EBCI, you have to checkin at the 24 hr window...the longer you wait, the further back in the boarding process you end up. But......you don't actually have to print out the boarding passes at that time. You can wait. But you so have to so online check in! Now...with EBCI, SW automatically checks you in at the 36 hr mark......well before those that didn't buy it and have to check themselves in at that 24 hr window. So, you, most like.y will get a better boarding slot with EBCI. But, primarily, it allows you to forget about having to check yourself in. And that's a nice thing, especially when you're at WDW. SW will check you in, and you don't need to worry about it. You can then either use RAC when you. Are ready to depart, or you can wait until you get to MCO and print out your boarding g pass there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what your saying, there is no need for me to go to the Disney RAC in the front and have a boarding pass printed out. I could still have it done at Disney 36 hours or less before my flight but I also have the option to get it done at MCO at some counter. Did I get it right. Thank you and sorry for all the confusion.
Click to expand...


----------



## goofy4tink

captaindavidhook said:


> goofy4tink said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what your saying, there is no need for me to go to the Disney RAC in the front and have a boarding pass printed out. I could still have it done at Disney 36 hours or less before my flight but I also have the option to get it done at MCO at some counter. Did I get it right. Thank you and sorry for all the confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to do anything until you get to the airport....as long as you paid for EBCI. You can't get it printed, anywhere, until you are at the 24 hr window. If your flight is at, lets say, 7:10pm on Sunday, you can print out your boarding pass at any time after 7:10pm on Sat. If you don't buy EBCI, would wait until 7:10pm on Sat night to do online checkin and print your boarding pass.
> If you do pay for EBCI, you don't actually check in online.....SW does that for you, 36 hrs prior to the flight. Then, you can print your bp at any time after 7:10pm Sat night. You can do it at RAC on Sunday morning if you are checking bags with them or you can wait until you get to MCO and use a SW self service kiosk to print it out.
> Hope that helps. It can be confusing the first time you use EBCI!
Click to expand...


----------



## captaindavidhook

goofy4tink said:


> captaindavidhook said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to do anything until you get to the airport....as long as you paid for EBCI. You can't get it printed, anywhere, until you are at the 24 hr window. If your flight is at, lets say, 7:10pm on Sunday, you can print out your boarding pass at any time after 7:10pm on Sat. If you don't buy EBCI, would wait until 7:10pm on Sat night to do online checkin and print your boarding pass.
> If you do pay for EBCI, you don't actually check in online.....SW does that for you, 36 hrs prior to the flight. Then, you can print your bp at any time after 7:10pm Sat night. You can do it at RAC on Sunday morning if you are checking bags with them or you can wait until you get to MCO and use a SW self service kiosk to print it out.
> Hope that helps. It can be confusing the first time you use EBCI!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God yes it helps and thank you. Makes so much more sense. Makes my day so much easier now. I did pay for the EBCI just to let you know. Many thanks again.
Click to expand...


----------



## goofy4tink

captaindavidhook said:


> goofy4tink said:
> 
> 
> 
> God yes it helps and thank you. Makes so much more sense. Makes my day so much easier now. I did pay for the EBCI just to let you know. Many thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to help. Glad it makes more sense now. Have a great time at Pop! It's a great resort!
Click to expand...


----------



## Cassarye

Hello. This has been asked before but I want to make sure I understand EXACTLY what I am supposed to do for my trip in April 

I've got using DME down when I fly into MCO but I need help with leaving. Here is my info: 

On 4/23 I fly out of MCO on SWA at 5:40pm. I have EBCI. 

Now if I understood previous replies correctly, since I have EBCI, SWA will check-in for me 36 hours before my flight. I do not need to worry about checking in. 

When can I go to RAC and drop off my luggage and print my boarding passes? Also, what time do I need to be at my resort for pick up by DME. 

Again, sorry for the same question. This is my first time flying SWA and using DME. 

Thank you! 

One more question.....when we fly into MCO and use DME, is AoA one of the first resorts they tend to stop at first?


----------



## siskaren

Cassarye said:


> Also, what time do I need to be at my resort for pick up by DME.
> 
> One more question.....when we fly into MCO and use DME, is AoA one of the first resorts they tend to stop at first?



Your pick-up time at your resort will be 3 hours before your flight, plus or minus about 15 minutes, so figure on some time between 2:30 and 3:00. (You'll get a packet on your room door the day before you leave with the exact time.) The thing to remember though, is that that is time the bus *leaves*, so you'll need to be there ready to go about 15 minutes before that. If you want to go to a park or DTD that last day, you can leave your carry-on with Bell Services, but you'll need to allow extra time to stop over there and get it.

There are different routes for the different resorts (generally resorts in the same area will be on the same route), but there are no set routes, so there's no way of knowing what resorts might be on the same route at AoA or what order the resorts would be in.


----------



## Cassarye

Thank you SisKaren


----------



## goofy4tink

Cassarye said:


> Hello. This has been asked before but I want to make sure I understand EXACTLY what I am supposed to do for my trip in April
> 
> I've got using DME down when I fly into MCO but I need help with leaving. Here is my info:
> 
> On 4/23 I fly out of MCO on SWA at 5:40pm. I have EBCI.
> 
> Now if I understood previous replies correctly, since I have EBCI, SWA will check-in for me 36 hours before my flight. I do not need to worry about checking in.
> 
> When can I go to RAC and drop off my luggage and print my boarding passes? Also, what time do I need to be at my resort for pick up by DME.
> 
> Again, sorry for the same question. This is my first time flying SWA and using DME.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> One more question.....when we fly into MCO and use DME, is AoA one of the first resorts they tend to stop at first?



Yep, you've got it.. With a 5:40pm flight, your p/u rime will be between 2:25 and 2:50. You'll get a letter, in your room the day before you check out, letting you know the exact time. Plan to be out at the bus stop, ready to go, at least 15 mins prior to the time given. The time given is the time the bus is supposed to leave the resort...not the time you should head to the stop!

As far as route order goes.....who knows. You could be first, but you could be third. No way to know until you get on the bus.


----------



## madelyn

Didn't read through the entire thread so not sure if my question  have been answered on another post. We are arriving around 11pm on Jetblue and know we have to claim our own luggage and bring it with us. We may have an issue with our return flight. Our resort check out is on a Saturday morning but our flight does not depart until 5:20a Sunday. It appears if we want to use Magical Express, we have to use it before midnight on Saturday (our day of check out). Will we be able to check in luggage at the resort on Saturday before the desk closes at 1pm or will we have to transport our luggage with us since our flight is not until Sunday. Our return flight is on Delta which has baggage fees but I have the American Express credit card that allows one free check-in per ticket (as long as the ticket was charged on the credit card). Will we be able to check in our luggage at the resort without a fee?


----------



## goofy4tink

madelyn said:


> Didn't read through the entire thread so not sure if my question  have been answered on another post. We are arriving around 11pm on Jetblue and know we have to claim our own luggage and bring it with us. We may have an issue with our return flight. Our resort check out is on a Saturday morning but our flight does not depart until 5:20a Sunday. It appears if we want to use Magical Express, we have to use it before midnight on Saturday (our day of check out). Will we be able to check in luggage at the resort on Saturday before the desk closes at 1pm or will we have to transport our luggage with us since our flight is not until Sunday. Our return flight is on Delta which has baggage fees but I have the American Express credit card that allows one free check-in per ticket (as long as the ticket was charged on the credit card). Will we be able to check in our luggage at the resort without a fee?


You won't be able to check your luggage at the resort with your flight being the next day. You will have to take it with you, on the bus, back to MCO on Sat night. I would be very tempted to take a cab or car service back to MCO at 3:00am...if MK is open late. I would rather hang at the resort or even DTD vs the airport.


----------



## pooh2001

Not sure if this has been asked..
DME on the way back to MCO, JetBlue,  from a WDW resort 

If our flight is at 10 am , then luggage to designated area with the proper tag attached by or before 7 am. 

When we arrive to our home airport.... Do we have a luggage tag/ticket with an id/numbers which match our luggage's id/numbers?

How does our home airport know the luggage is ours? 

How do we know our luggage from the Luggage Service actually is on our flight home?

What if the luggage does not show up at our home airport ?


----------



## siskaren

pooh2001 said:


> Not sure if this has been asked..
> DME on the way back to MCO, JetBlue,  from a WDW resort
> 
> 1. If our flight is at 10 am , then luggage to designated area with the proper tag attached by or before 7 am.
> 
> 2. When we arrive to our home airport.... Do we have a luggage tag/ticket with an id/numbers which match our luggage's id/numbers?
> 
> 3. How does our home airport know the luggage is ours?
> 
> 4. How do we know our luggage from the Luggage Service actually is on our flight home?
> 
> 5. What if the luggage does not show up at our home airport ?



1. Definitely before 7 am.

2. You'll get a claim check when you check your luggage.

3. They don't need to. You go to baggage claim and just wait for your luggage to come out on the carousel.

4. You really don't until it shows up on the carousel.

5. You file a claim with the airline. I've never had to do it, so I don't know what the procedure is.


----------



## goofy4tink

pooh2001 said:


> Not sure if this has been asked..
> DME on the way back to MCO, JetBlue,  from a WDW resort
> 
> If our flight is at 10 am , then luggage to designated area with the proper tag attached by or before 7 am.
> 
> When we arrive to our home airport.... Do we have a luggage tag/ticket with an id/numbers which match our luggage's id/numbers?
> 
> How does our home airport know the luggage is ours?
> 
> How do we know our luggage from the Luggage Service actually is on our flight home?
> 
> What if the luggage does not show up at our home airport ?



The thing you need to keep in mind is this.....using RAC for your luggage is exactly the same as using curb side service at the airport! It's just further away.  When you are handed your boarding pass, you will also have claim receipts for your luggage...just as if you had checked your bags at the airport.
Here's the thing.....even if you're physically standing at the check-in counter, at MCO, how can you be 100% sure your checked bags are going to arrive at your home airport? You can't. I've had more missing baggage when I checked in at the airport vs using RAC at my WDW airport!


----------



## m86

A quick question. We are flying with Delta, an airline who usually charges for domestic flights. However, we are SkyTeam Elite members, and are always entitled to at least one free checked bag per person. Will the people at RAC see this or know the rules? Of course we will be bringing our membership card etc.


----------



## goofy4tink

m86 said:


> A quick question. We are flying with Delta, an airline who usually charges for domestic flights. However, we are SkyTeam Elite members, and are always entitled to at least one free checked bag per person. Will the people at RAC see this or know the rules? Of course we will be bringing our membership card etc.


They should. You could call the number for BAGS, on your DME return notice, and just double check with them. They are the people that guests call to pay for bags before flying out.


----------



## Horace Horsecollar

m86 said:


> A quick question. We are flying with Delta, an airline who usually charges for domestic flights. However, we are SkyTeam Elite members, and are always entitled to at least one free checked bag per person. Will the people at RAC see this or know the rules? Of course we will be bringing our membership card etc.



The people at RAC use computer systems just like the one that curbside skycaps use at the airport. They know who is exempt from baggage fees -- whether due to frequent flyer status, airline credit card benefits, class of service, fares that include free bags, fees prepaid to the airline, fees prepaid to BAGS, or any other reason.


----------



## Jimsig

goofy4tink said:


> The thing you need to keep in mind is this.....using RAC for your luggage is exactly the same as using curb side service at the airport! It's just further away.  When you are handed your boarding pass, you will also have claim receipts for your luggage...just as if you had checked your bags at the airport.
> Here's the thing.....even if you're physically standing at the check-in counter, at MCO, how can you be 100% sure your checked bags are going to arrive at your home airport? You can't. I've had more missing baggage when I checked in at the airport vs using RAC at my WDW airport!



There is an old joke (maybe even posted on this thread) that a guy is checking two bags for his trip and says
"I want this bag to go to Germany and this bag to go to Hawaii" 
Ticket agent says "Sir we can't do that"
Guy says "Why not?  You did it last time"

I saw recommended somewhere and I have posted it here, that in each piece of luggage put in a printer piece of paper on top after you have packed that includes your last name, airline- flight number airports and date, and cell number.  If heading to vacation the address or resort you are staying:  like this

SMITH
Jet Blue flight 123
BOS-MCO 1-1-15
Cell: 617-555-1234
Disney's Contemporary Resort

Luggage tags on the outside can and do rip off


----------



## MidgeD79

My granddaughter only needs MDE for returning from WDW to home with no luggage. Can she do that on Spirit?


----------



## Alesia

MidgeD79 said:


> My granddaughter only needs MDE for returning from WDW to home with no luggage. Can she do that on Spirit?


Yes.


----------



## CarolynFH

DH and I just booked a last-minute trip for this coming weekend.  We called and reserved DME but then decided to rent a car instead.  So I have 2 questions:

1)  Do we need to call DME back and tell them we won't be taking DME from MCO to WDW on the day we arrive?

2)  When we leave, can we still check our luggage at the RAC desk early in the AM, and then drive our rental car back to the airport when it's time?  In other words, can we use RAC even if we don't use DME on the way back to MCO?


----------



## siskaren

1. No.

2. Yes, DME and RAC are two separate things. Think of RAC as curbside check-in, except the curb is 20 miles from the airport.


----------



## CarolynFH

siskaren said:


> 1. No.
> 
> 2. Yes, DME and RAC are two separate things. Think of RAC as curbside check-in, except the curb is 20 miles from the airport.



Thanks! I thought so but wanted to be sure!


----------



## SparklyGiraffe

I'm all new to this and we are flying Spirit to and from WDW....we have our bag tags for the way there and the way back I'm guessing since Spirit is not on that list on the first page that we can't do the check in at AOA before we head to the airport? So we just take them on the Magical express bus with us and check in at the actual airport check ins?


----------



## Alesia

SparklyGiraffe said:


> I'm all new to this and we are flying Spirit to and from WDW....we have our bag tags for the way there and the way back I'm guessing since Spirit is not on that list on the first page that we can't do the check in at AOA before we head to the airport? So we just take them on the Magical express bus with us and check in at the actual airport check ins?


You *Do Not* use the DME tags for your return flight - only your arrival flight. Make sure you cut them off before you leave the hotel.


----------



## goofy4tink

SparklyGiraffe said:


> I'm all new to this and we are flying Spirit to and from WDW....we have our bag tags for the way there and the way back I'm guessing since Spirit is not on that list on the first page that we can't do the check in at AOA before we head to the airport? So we just take them on the Magical express bus with us and check in at the actual airport check ins?


As already noted, take off those yellow DME tags as soon as your bags get to your resort room...they have done their job. Then, because you are flying on an airline that does not participate in RAC, you will take your bags to the DME bus with you. Then, yes, you will check them at the airport the 'old-fashioned' way. 
Have a terrific trip!!!


----------



## vicarrieous

I see the counter opens at 5am and bag drop off is a cut off of 3 hours before your flight. If our flight is 7:55am does that mean we will have to drop off our luggage the day BEFORE, before 1pm when they close?


----------



## Alesia

vicarrieous said:


> I see the counter opens at 5am and bag drop off is a cut off of 3 hours before your flight. If our flight is 7:55am does that mean we will have to drop off our luggage the day BEFORE, before 1pm when they close?


With a flight that early, you cannot use RAC.


----------



## vicarrieous

Alesia said:


> With a flight that early, you cannot use RAC.



Yea after reading 78 pages, i just realized this. Bummer but oh well. We will just cab it. Do you think we still need 3 hours before flight if we are checking our own luggage?


----------



## Alesia

vicarrieous said:


> Yea after reading 78 pages, i just realized this. Bummer but oh well. We will just cab it. Do you think we still need 3 hours before flight if we are checking our own luggage?


You can take your luggage with you on DME. It'll save you the $60 a cab will cost.

If you want to take a cab, you'll need to leave 2-1/2 hours before your flight.


----------



## vicarrieous

Alesia said:


> You can take your luggage with you on DME. It'll save you the $60 a cab will cost.
> 
> If you want to take a cab, you'll need to leave 2-1/2 hours before your flight.



You are probably right. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Califgirl

We're flying SWA on the way home.  I purchased the Early Bird check in because it's so easy to get busy and forget to 'check-in' in a timely manner when at the parks.  Can we still check our bags at the resort for our flight home if we purchased Early Bird check in through SWA?


----------



## goofy4tink

Yup. No problem.


----------



## sablack32

I have read that if you check-in to Southwest 24 hours before your flight time, that the Luggage service can't be used....only if you check-in at the resort 12-3 hrs prior to your flight??? will It be a problem if I check-in on line 24 hrs before my flight and want to use the service at the resort to transport and check-in my luggage


----------



## siskaren

Well, the RAC desk is only open from 5 am - 1 pm and you have to have your luggage checked in at least 3 hours before your flight, so you can't use it for early morning flights (and you can't check your luggage the day before, either), but otherwise, there's no problem.


----------



## sablack32

siskaren said:


> Well, the RAC desk is only open from 5 am - 1 pm and you have to have your luggage checked in at least 3 hours before your flight, so you can't use it for early morning flights (and you can't check your luggage the day before, either), but otherwise, there's no problem.


my return flight is at 10:25pm. so I should be able to call SW to check-in the night before and still check my luggage the next morning at the desk at SSR....hit the parks for one last time and be back at the resort to catch the DME at 7:25'ish. Leave our carryons at the bell service and get them when we return from the park. sounds like a plan!!


----------



## goofy4tink

sablack32 said:


> my return flight is at 10:25pm. so I should be able to call SW to check-in the night before and still check my luggage the next morning at the desk at SSR....hit the parks for one last time and be back at the resort to catch the DME at 7:25'ish. Leave our carryons at the bell service and get them when we return from the park. sounds like a plan!!


Why would you 'call' SW? You can just go online and get checked in....much easier. Or, buy EBCI and have SW check you in at the 36 hr mark...you do nothing! But yes, you can get checked in the night before, at the 24 hr window. Then, the next morning, check your bags. My only issue would be when you could check the bags.....does anyone know if you can check your bags more than 12 hrs prior to departure?


----------



## lmtravis

Can you take MDE from a different resort than the one you are staying? We have a Chef Mickey brunch that will be wrapping up about 3hrs before our flight.


----------



## siskaren

lmtravis said:


> Can you take MDE from a different resort than the one you are staying? We have a Chef Mickey brunch that will be wrapping up about 3hrs before our flight.



Nope.


----------



## lmtravis

siskaren said:


> Nope.


bummer but exactly was i expected.


----------



## ladyslipper

We didn't know flight info at time of booking but once I knew after the booking i called in the info. How do I get that info updated on MY Disney Experience?


----------



## goofy4tink

You won't see the info on MDE. Some people have been able to see DME listed on their MDE pages....I haven't, at least not to date. As long as you called it in, you're fine. Did you book DME when you first booked your resort? As long as you are listed as having a resort reservation, and an existing DME reservation, they don't really need your flight info, at least not for your arrival. They do need it for your departure. When you check-in at the bus podium, you can ask them what it shows for your departure info...if it isn't what you have, it can be changed....either right then, or when you get to the resort.


----------



## DisCatGirl

I have read thru but didn't see an answer to this question:

My MIL will be flying back to Europe separately from us.  She is flying Delta out of MCO, thru Atlanta, then onto Europe.  Can she use RAC?  Is this considered an international flight (laying over first in Atlanta)?  We are flying domestically much later and it would be much easier on all of us if she doesn't need to handle her own bags on DME.


----------



## ladyslipper

When I booked the package I did book the ME but didn't know flight info they asked to fill out. I checked the box that said unknown. When I booked the flight I called Disney and they asked me for the flight numbers, dates, and who etc etc. Took forever but It seems every time I call they try to keep me on the line as 
On as possible! I just wanted it to show on MDE like I assume it would if I provided info at time of booking package. I like to have confirmation. (Disney has messed up a few things already on our package). Thanks for the info. Next time I call them I'll get them to double check.


----------



## KikiFan

I'm thinking of flying home on Spirit (I'm flying in on SW) I called Disney directly to confirm that if I went with Spirit I'd still be able to check my luggage in at the hotel. They told me yes, but the lists I've seen do not include Spirit Airlines. Does anyone know for sure?


----------



## leitadisneyfan

Is there a best time to check bags for flight home?  I read you check luggage between 5 am and 1 pm on the day of departure. Is it more crowded at early or later or is there no way to know?


----------



## donp

Even though I am staying at Port Orleans Riverside, once I get through the DME checkpoint at the airport, can I get in another line?  Say, to Grand Floridian to be very close to the Magic a Kingdom?


----------



## siskaren

donp said:


> Even though I am staying at Port Orleans Riverside, once I get through the DME checkpoint at the airport, can I get in another line?  Say, to Grand Floridian to be very close to the Magic a Kingdom?



No, you can only take the bus to your resort.


----------



## goofy4tink

donp said:


> Even though I am staying at Port Orleans Riverside, once I get through the DME checkpoint at the airport, can I get in another line?  Say, to Grand Floridian to be very close to the Magic a Kingdom?


Nope. siskaren is absolutely correct. Here's why.....your band is scanned before you get into the appropriate bus line. Then, when you are directed to a bus, your band is scanned yet again. So, no hopping on a bus that isn't going to the resort you have a reservation at. If you are in a huge rush to get to MK, you could always pay to take Mears to the CR...it would cost you about $20, and you would, most likely, be put on a DME bus to those resorts. Then you could walk to the MK. Or take a cab from MCO.


----------



## DevonsDisneyMom

If I were to book a last minute trip say 2 weeks before we were to go. Is that enough time to still participate in DME?  Meaning will I get my yellow tags in time?


----------



## goofy4tink

DevonsDisneyMom said:


> If I were to book a last minute trip say 2 weeks before we were to go. Is that enough time to still participate in DME?  Meaning will I get my yellow tags in time?


Possibly? They tell us they need a 10 day lead time to get the bands out to you. I would make the reservation as soon as possible. Then, hope for the best. You can still ride the bus, but you may have to either 1. pick up the bags yourself, or 2. give DME CMs your baggage claim receipts and a description of your bags if you don't get the tags in time.  I would just get the bags and take them to the bus....only adds 20 or so mins to your overall time.


----------



## AnaV

I need to read this later!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

So we have used DME multiple times, with and without participating airlines, and have used RAC.  We are now considering a morning flight home.  gasp!
It's at 9am on SWA.   So to use RAC, dh could go down to the lobby with our bags and check in me and ds15 before 6am?   He is very much a morning person so he would easily be ready before the rest of us.


----------



## goofy4tink

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> So we have used DME multiple times, with and without participating airlines, and have used RAC.  We are now considering a morning flight home.  gasp!
> It's at 9am on SWA.   So to use RAC, dh could go down to the lobby with our bags and check in me and ds15 before 6am?   He is very much a morning person so he would easily be ready before the rest of us.


I believe so?! I know it used to be that one person in the family could check everyone in at RAC. I haven't heard that it changed. But....I would stop by the RAC counter the day before and double check with them. I would have dh head to RAC, to check out, by 5:30.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> So we have used DME multiple times, with and without participating airlines, and have used RAC.  We are now considering a morning flight home.  gasp!
> It's at 9am on SWA.   So to use RAC, dh could go down to the lobby with our bags and check in me and ds15 before 6am?   He is very much a morning person so he would easily be ready before the rest of us.


The cut off for using RAC is three hours before your schedule flight departure time.

According to the leaflet left in my resort room last month is says, " For families traveling together on domestic flights an adult may check - in his or her spouse my check his/her spouse, and a parent or guardian may check in a minor child. A valid ID is required for each member of your party over the age of 18".


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Thanks!  We opted for an evening flight. I'm not a morning person.


----------



## scanner219

I'm flying American. I don't have luggage fees because of the credit card. Can I check the bags at the hotel? Will they know that there is no fee?


----------



## LoveThatMouse!

3 members of our group are flying in on Delta.  One of those 3 is flying home on Spirit.
Please walk me through all steps that need to be taken for him to use MDE to and from our resort...POP.  I have already entered all flight information on MDE.
The more detailed the explanation the better. Please and Thank you. 

Also, no luggage will be checked either way.  We will be bringing their suitcases in our vehicle.


----------



## goofy4tink

LoveThatMouse! said:


> 3 members of our group are flying in on Delta.  One of those 3 is flying home on Spirit.
> Please walk me through all steps that need to be taken for him to use MDE to and from our resort...POP.  I have already entered all flight information on MDE.
> The more detailed the explanation the better. Please and Thank you.
> 
> Also, no luggage will be checked either way.  We will be bringing their suitcases in our vehicle.


As long as each person has an existing DME reservation, they will be fine.
Upon arrival at MCO, you will all go to baggage claim and get your bags. I forget which side of MCO Delta uses. If it's Side A, you will take the tram to the main terminal, arriving on level 3. You will need to go down to level 2 to get to baggage claim, on Side A. When you have your bags in hand, go back up to level 3 and cross over to Side B. Go down to level 1...there are elevators just behind the escalators. There should be signage showing the way to DME...at the far end, past car rental counters.
If you arrive on Side B, take the tram to the main terminal. Take the escalators on Side B down to level 2, get your bags. Then take the elevator down to level 1, to DME.  You will tap your magic bands at the DME podiums and be sent to your resort bus line.

The day before you are due to check out of your resort, you will get a letter from the resort, telling you what your pick up time will be. It will be about 3 hrs prior to your flight departure time..give or take 15 mins either way. Be out at the DME bus stop 15 mins before your stated pick up time, bags in hand, ready to leave. The bus will drop you on Side B, level 1, so you will need to go up to level 3, and to your specific airline bag drop.

In your case, they can skip the baggage part...get off the plane and go to the DME area. For departing flights, they will need to either use RAC, at Pop, to get boarding passes, or go to level 3 to get checked in. 
I tend to give directions for both scenarios...bags and no bags.


----------



## LoveThatMouse!

goofy4tink said:


> As long as each person has an existing DME reservation, they will be fine.
> Upon arrival at MCO, you will all go to baggage claim and get your bags. I forget which side of MCO Delta uses. If it's Side A, you will take the tram to the main terminal, arriving on level 3. You will need to go down to level 2 to get to baggage claim, on Side A. When you have your bags in hand, go back up to level 3 and cross over to Side B. Go down to level 1...there are elevators just behind the escalators. There should be signage showing the way to DME...at the far end, past car rental counters.
> If you arrive on Side B, take the tram to the main terminal. Take the escalators on Side B down to level 2, get your bags. Then take the elevator down to level 1, to DME.  You will tap your magic bands at the DME podiums and be sent to your resort bus line.
> 
> The day before you are due to check out of your resort, you will get a letter from the resort, telling you what your pick up time will be. It will be about 3 hrs prior to your flight departure time..give or take 15 mins either way. Be out at the DME bus stop 15 mins before your stated pick up time, bags in hand, ready to leave. The bus will drop you on Side B, level 1, so you will need to go up to level 3, and to your specific airline bag drop.
> 
> In your case, they can skip the baggage part...get off the plane and go to the DME area. For departing flights, they will need to either use RAC, at Pop, to get boarding passes, or go to level 3 to get checked in.
> I tend to give directions for both scenarios...bags and no bags.



This is a PERFECT answer. Thank you!  Since the return flight is Spirit, I'm assuming there is a charge for RAC... (but with no bags and a 3 hour window, RAC really isn't necessary in this case, correct?)


----------



## siskaren

LoveThatMouse! said:


> This is a PERFECT answer. Thank you!  Since the return flight is Spirit, I'm assuming there is a charge for RAC... (but with no bags and a 3 hour window, RAC really isn't necessary in this case, correct?)



Spirit isn't a participating airline, so RAC can't be used.


----------



## LoveThatMouse!

siskaren said:


> Spirit isn't a participating airline, so RAC can't be used.


Thank you... They are allowed to ride DME back to the airport though, correct? They just can't pre-check at the resort?  They must do that at the airport since Spirit instead an approved airline?


----------



## siskaren

LoveThatMouse! said:


> Thank you...
> 1. They are allowed to ride DME back to the airport though, correct?
> 
> 2. They just can't pre-check at the resort?  They must do that at the airport since Spirit instead an approved airline?



1. Correct, anyone can use DME - participating airline only comes into play for RAC.

2. Well, according to the first post in this thread, they would be able to get their boarding pass at the Lobby Concierge desk.


----------



## LoveThatMouse!

siskaren said:


> 1. Correct, anyone can use DME - participating airline only comes into play for RAC.
> 
> 2. Well, according to the first post in this thread, they would be able to get their boarding pass at the Lobby Concierge desk.



Fantastic!  Exactly what I needed to know! Thank you!


----------



## GoingtoSeeRella

We have a 7 a.m. flight returning home. I know, what was I thinking?!? Does DME operate that early? Will they pick us up at 4 a.m. and we just bring our luggage with us?

Thank you!


----------



## Alesia

Yes and yes.


----------



## common cents

I'm traveling with a youth group as a chaperon. One of the youth in our group is flying out on a different flight (about 3 hours earlier).
The school would like me to escort her to the airport (she is 17 and is familiar and comfortable going through security and getting to gate). So what i'm hoping to do is,
Set her up with DME with her flight information. Then on travel day check her baggage in with RAC and also check my luggage in and get boarding passes.
I would then need to take DME with her to MCO send her on her way, then wait at MCO for the rest of our group to arrive on DME and continue on from there.  
Questions,
1. will they allow me to do this?
2. will they allow me to change my DME departure time (to escort the youth) without changing my flight info.
3. any suggestions on how to do this without messing it completely up!


----------



## pigletgirl

We've decided to rent a car, versus taking ME, should I call and cancel our reservation? Or does it really even matter?


----------



## goofy4tink

common cents said:


> I'm traveling with a youth group as a chaperon. One of the youth in our group is flying out on a different flight (about 3 hours earlier).
> The school would like me to escort her to the airport (she is 17 and is familiar and comfortable going through security and getting to gate). So what i'm hoping to do is,
> Set her up with DME with her flight information. Then on travel day check her baggage in with RAC and also check my luggage in and get boarding passes.
> I would then need to take DME with her to MCO send her on her way, then wait at MCO for the rest of our group to arrive on DME and continue on from there.
> Questions,
> 1. will they allow me to do this?
> 2. will they allow me to change my DME departure time (to escort the youth) without changing my flight info.
> 3. any suggestions on how to do this without messing it completely up!


Your best bet is going to be calling DME directly and talking to them. They should be able to help you. They'll just need to know what time you need to be there...same time as the child. Shouldn't be an issue.



pigletgirl said:


> We've decided to rent a car, versus taking ME, should I call and cancel our reservation? Or does it really even matter?


Nope, you don't have to call them. But...it's a nice thing to do, especially the return ride. If you e reserved a ride back to MCO, the bus will, obviously, stop at your resort. It will then sit there, waiting for your group. It's annoying to sit on the bus waiting for a no show!


----------



## common cents

goofy4tink said:


> Your best bet is going to be calling DME directly and talking to them. They should be able to help you. They'll just need to know what time you need to be there...same time as the child. Shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> Nope, you don't have to call them. But...it's a nice thing to do, especially the return ride. If you e reserved a ride back to MCO, the bus will, obviously, stop at your resort. It will then sit there, waiting for your group. It's annoying to sit on the bus waiting for a no show![/QUOT


----------



## common cents

Thanks for your time and reassurance!


----------



## cheerful chickadee

I'm new to using ME and rac so hopefully someone can help. Our flight home isn't until 8pm, I'm assuming ME will take us to mco at 5pm-ish. We have a tour that morning at MK at 8:30am so we would have to check our bags with rac super early like 6:30am. Will that work? Will our bags get to our home airport hours before us?

Alternatively could we just leave our bags with bell services at the resort while we're at the park and then take it on the ME bus (underneath) ourselves and just check it at the airport ourselves?


----------



## siskaren

Your bags won't get to your home airport before you do; they'll just get to MCO before you do - they'll get put on your flight, just the same as if you checked them at the airport. There's really no downside to taking advantage of RAC.


----------



## Bambi D.

We are flying in on SWA to stay at WDW for three days prior to a DCL cruise in June. I booked the land portion and the cruise portion with different travel agents. 
Its my understanding that DME roundtrip is included with the cruise purchase but am afraid that if I used luggage tags prior to leaving home our luggage will go directly to the boat and not to our WDW resort.  how does a laymen like myself figure out which tags to use and when?  will DME know to take us to the hotel first or will they drive us to the port? 
So lost


----------



## siskaren

Bambi D. said:


> We are flying in on SWA to stay at WDW for three days prior to a DCL cruise in June. I booked the land portion and the cruise portion with different travel agents.
> Its my understanding that DME roundtrip is included with the cruise purchase but am afraid that if I used luggage tags prior to leaving home our luggage will go directly to the boat and not to our WDW resort.  how does a laymen like myself figure out which tags to use and when?  will DME know to take us to the hotel first or will they drive us to the port?
> So lost



DME isn't part of the cruise - it's transportation between MCO and Disney resort hotels. You may have paid for transfers between your Disney hotel and the the port as part of your cruise package, but that isn't DME. The DME luggage tags are yellow and will have the name of your hotel on them as well as a Mickey head with the two letter code for the resort area you'll be in (MK, AK, EP or DS.)


----------



## SarahJC

If you use  EArly Bird Check In with Southwest for the departure flight, will you still be able to use RAC? Will they still check your bags and print your boarding pass for you?


----------



## bumbershoot

cheerful chickadee said:


> Will our bags get to our home airport hours before us?



They might, actually.  As long as it's not the passenger trying to get bags onto a different flight than they are on, airlines often send bags on a separate flight.  But it's no biggie.  If you get home and your bags don't come off your carousel, go to the office for your airline near the carousels and ask about them.

Not Disney cruise related, but bump-related...we took a bump on Superbowl Sunday 2014, and despite having nearly 2 hours to get our bags to us they "couldn't".  The bags went on to Seattle that evening, and we didn't get there for another 24 hours or so.  They were sitting in a little locked-off corral at Seatac, having gotten there the night before.  




Bambi D. said:


> We are flying in on SWA to stay at WDW for three days prior to a DCL cruise in June. I booked the land portion and the cruise portion with different travel agents.
> Its my understanding that DME roundtrip is included with the cruise purchase but am afraid that if I used luggage tags prior to leaving home our luggage will go directly to the boat and not to our WDW resort.  how does a laymen like myself figure out which tags to use and when?  will DME know to take us to the hotel first or will they drive us to the port?
> So lost



Magical Express is part of staying at a WDW resort.  I see that you're at WDW for 3 days before the cruise; what about after?

Assuming you're signed up for DME from the airport to your resort, put the tags you get for Magical Express on your bags (assuming you are landing between 5am and 10pm).  

If you have the DCL bus reserved ($35 per person each way, and you can book it separately) from the resort to the cruise, you'll get luggage tags sent in a nice little packet that's all about your cruise.  (you'll get the packet even if you don't have transportation booked through DCL)  The morning of your cruise, put THOSE tags on your bags.  Part of the bus experience is that you leave the bags in your room and they get them.  In our case, they got them around 8am, and we were still in the room.  Other people go off and do other things, and their bags are taken without them there.  


If you have the DCL bus reserved, do NOT put those tags on your bags at your home airport!  They will NOT get to you at your resort if you do that, and then the cruise people will be confused as well.  There will be two separate types of tags, and while I believe they are both bright yellow, they will arrive separately and they will look different and they will have different words on them.  Don't do anything with luggage tags in a dark room and you'll be fine.  

Are you going straight to the airport after the cruise?  DME has nothing to do with that.  It will be the DCL bus again.  And you won't get luggage tags ahead of time for that, but they will be given to you on the cruise.


----------



## damskipi13

I know there is a chance this has been asked before but I'm not going to read 81 pages of posts to find it, lol.

I want to fly into MCO, do 4 days at Disney staying at a Disney resort, then do 2 days at Universal staying near Universal. Can I use DME to get to the Disney resort, then either take it back to MCO _on a different day than my outbound flight_ (to pick up a rental car there) or just not take it back at all (getting to Universal through Uber or shuttle or something).

Thank you!


----------



## Alesia

damskipi13 said:


> I know there is a chance this has been asked before but I'm not going to read 81 pages of posts to find it, lol.
> 
> I want to fly into MCO, do 4 days at Disney staying at a Disney resort, then do 2 days at Universal staying near Universal. Can I use DME to get to the Disney resort, then either take it back to MCO _on a different day than my outbound flight_ (to pick up a rental car there) or just not take it back at all (getting to Universal through Uber or shuttle or something).
> 
> Thank you!


Yes and yes. Either of those will work.


----------



## damskipi13

Alesia said:


> Yes and yes. Either of those will work.



Thank you Alesia!


----------



## Bambi D.

bumbershoot said:


> They might, actually.  As long as it's not the passenger trying to get bags onto a different flight than they are on, airlines often send bags on a separate flight.  But it's no biggie.  If you get home and your bags don't come off your carousel, go to the office for your airline near the carousels and ask about them.
> 
> Not Disney cruise related, but bump-related...we took a bump on Superbowl Sunday 2014, and despite having nearly 2 hours to get our bags to us they "couldn't".  The bags went on to Seattle that evening, and we didn't get there for another 24 hours or so.  They were sitting in a little locked-off corral at Seatac, having gotten there the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magical Express is part of staying at a WDW resort.  I see that you're at WDW for 3 days before the cruise; what about after?
> 
> Assuming you're signed up for DME from the airport to your resort, put the tags you get for Magical Express on your bags (assuming you are landing between 5am and 10pm).
> 
> If you have the DCL bus reserved ($35 per person each way, and you can book it separately) from the resort to the cruise, you'll get luggage tags sent in a nice little packet that's all about your cruise.  (you'll get the packet even if you don't have transportation booked through DCL)  The morning of your cruise, put THOSE tags on your bags.  Part of the bus experience is that you leave the bags in your room and they get them.  In our case, they got them around 8am, and we were still in the room.  Other people go off and do other things, and their bags are taken without them there.
> 
> 
> If you have the DCL bus reserved, do NOT put those tags on your bags at your home airport!  They will NOT get to you at your resort if you do that, and then the cruise people will be confused as well.  There will be two separate types of tags, and while I believe they are both bright yellow, they will arrive separately and they will look different and they will have different words on them.  Don't do anything with luggage tags in a dark room and you'll be fine.
> 
> Are you going straight to the airport after the cruise?  DME has nothing to do with that.  It will be the DCL bus again.  And you won't get luggage tags ahead of time for that, but they will be given to you on the cruise.


Thank you for the reply.... I guess I'm just worried That We won't have a ride at some point.   I don't know why they got ride of the land and sea packages.... 
To answer your question, yes. We'regoing right the airport after the cruise. ( however we We're going title drop our bags, get our boarding passes and catch an Uber to somewhere else because our flight doesn't leave until 6pm that day. 
Our cruise reservations day "transfers included" so I presume that means they are giving us a ride to the airport after the cruise. 
We paid for early birdcheckin because I read DCL will not do their courtesy check in if we booked our own air (which we did) 
I swear you gotta be a stay at home mom in order to keep all the pieces straight.  I'm sure it will ask be worth it over I get my first cocktail on top deck!!!!


----------



## jcarwash

Bambi D. said:


> Our cruise reservations say "transfers included" so I presume that means they are giving us a ride to the airport after the cruise.



You're paying for those transfers, so yes, you're getting a ride to the airport after the cruise.


----------



## bumbershoot

I know this isn't on topic for RAC but it's important for the poster.




Bambi D. said:


> I guess I'm just worried That We won't have a ride at some point



Definitely check with the TAs, then.

You said you booked with two different TAs.  So see if the TA that booked you the hotel room got DME set up for that ride in.

Then make sure the cruise TA got you transfers from hotel to port and port to airport.  Somewhere in your paperwork it should show you the $35 per person each way charges for the cruise bus.



Bambi D. said:


> To answer your question, yes. We'regoing right the airport after the cruise. ( however we We're going title drop our bags, get our boarding passes and catch an Uber to somewhere else because our flight doesn't leave until 6pm that day.



&



Bambi D. said:


> We paid for early birdcheckin because I read DCL will not do their courtesy check in if we booked our own air (which we did)



You're using SW.  That is what means you cannot use onboard airline checkin. 

DCL page here: https://disneycruise.disney.go.com/faq/onboard-services/airline-check-in/



> This convenient service is available for Guests who purchase Disney Cruise Line air or ground transportation.



You're purchasing ground transportation, so if you were flying with an airline that participates, it means you could participate.  Alas, SW doesn't participate.

I have never purchased air through DCL, but when we're leaving the same day as disembarkation we use onboard airline checkin.

But I do have to tell you that SW isn't going to accept your bags that early.  It can be done when you're doing onboard airline checkin, I assume because they are keeping bags in a holding area to be sent on to the individual airline later, but as an individual flyer they aren't going to accept them that many hours before your flight.

So....I would call the TA, drop the to-the-airport bus transportation, and on your own get a rental car from Port Canaveral that is big enough to hold the bags and forget the uber.  Alamo/National has a big new facility from which you can easily see the port, FWIW.


----------



## mildog

SarahJC said:


> If you use  EArly Bird Check In with Southwest for the departure flight, will you still be able to use RAC? Will they still check your bags and print your boarding pass for you?


I'd like to know this answer as well.


----------



## goofy4tink

mildog said:


> I'd like to know this answer as well.


Absolutely! I seldom do online checkin for my departure flights...I just let RAC take care of it. Even when flying SW. It's never been an issue. They'll just go into your reservation and print out the boarding passes...the same way you would if you were doing it at home. No problem.


----------



## TML2012

I misplaced our DME vouchers. What information will I need to provide at the DME MCO desk?


----------



## goofy4tink

TML2012 said:


> I misplaced our DME vouchers. What information will I need to provide at the DME MCO desk?


When you get to the DME area, they will scan your Magic Bands. You really don't need any vouchers. In fact, they aren't truly sending out 'vouchers' anymore. Just a printed letter explaining what you should do upon arrival at MCO.
If you don't have MBs, for some reason, they will have to find your reservation in the computer system and then they will print you up something to board the bus. If that is the case, you will need ID with you.


----------



## TML2012

Thank you @ goofy4tink. We will not have our MBs because we are flying in from Canada. It's good to know that they will just be able to look up our reservation.


----------



## jessrose18

im sorry i havnt read the whole thread for the answer but... a friend and I are sharing a room i am coming one day earlier can we both book ME to take us to the resort?  thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

jessrose18 said:


> im sorry i havnt read the whole thread for the answer but... a friend and I are sharing a room i am coming one day earlier can we both book ME to take us to the resort?  thanks!


Yes, as long as you are both on the resort reservation. When you book DME, you will both be able to book a ride for your arrival date.


----------



## CarrieR

When did the RAC cutoff time change? We showed up @
12:01 today and were told that the time has recently changed to noon. I don't recall seeing discussion about it and can't find a thread.

Can the FAQ be changed to reflect this? It was a rather unmagical end to our vacation (particularly given the condescending attitude of the half-dozen CMs standing around - "didn't you get a letter?")


----------



## Bambi D.

I received our luggage tags today and they sent one tag for each person in our party.  What if we have more than one suitcase?


----------



## Bambi D.

What is "RAC" that everyone is talking about?


----------



## siskaren

Bambi D. said:


> I received our luggage tags today and they sent one tag for each person in our party.  What if we have more than one suitcase?



You can call DME and request more. They only send one because most airlines charge for checked luggage, so most people don't bring more than one bag.



Bambi D. said:


> What is "RAC" that everyone is talking about?



Resort Airline Check-in - You can check in for your flight at your hotel and your luggage will get shipped to the airport from there. Think of it as curbside check-in, except the curb is at your hotel. It's explained in the first post in the thread.


----------



## Bambi D.

siskaren said:


> You can call DME and request more. They only send one because most airlines charge for checked luggage, so most people don't bring more than one bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Resort Airline Check-in - You can check in for your flight at your hotel and your luggage will get shipped to the airport from there. Think of it as curbside check-in, except the curb is at your hotel. It's explained in the first post in the thread.


Thank you.... We're leaving from the cruise line so apparently that won't apply to us..


----------



## goofy4tink

CarrieR said:


> When did the RAC cutoff time change? We showed up @
> 12:01 today and were told that the time has recently changed to noon. I don't recall seeing discussion about it and can't find a thread.
> 
> Can the FAQ be changed to reflect this? It was a rather unmagical end to our vacation (particularly given the condescending attitude of the half-dozen CMs standing around - "didn't you get a letter?")


Yes, someone did post a thread about the changing closing time. I'm sorry, the FAQ area on the first page should have been updated. I have fixed it. I'm really sorry your trip ended this way.


----------



## CarrieR

It's okay! It's not your fault and it's not the fault of the FAQs (I didn't check them until after, when I was trying to figure out if I was nuts, lol.)

I will tell you, the best way to end a trip is to find (another) reduction of services, lackluster customer service and then find that the only thing you can eat in the food court is a $9.50 slice of pizza... Maybe the first time I wasn't trying to book my next trip from the DME bus!


----------



## KT0191

How far in advanced can you check your bags?

ETA: nvm. Found my answer.


----------



## JennyT1

I know I saw this somewhere awhile ago but it didn't pertain to me at the time. Flight arrives at Mco at 7:30 pm....have never arrived that late before .... Realistically what time can we expect our luggage to hit our room at CSR?


----------



## PicabuBuffeteria

3 hours after you arrive to the resort, so probably around 1130p.


----------



## JennyT1

Thanks


----------



## phins_jazy

my daughter (17) and her friend (17) are flying into mco and the rest of the family is driving the camper to Disney.  Will my daughter and her friend have any problems getting on ME since they are under 18 and I won't be with them?


----------



## PicabuBuffeteria

No, that's fine, the minimum age is 12.


----------



## xthebowdenx

My BF and I are both flying in three days before the rest of our party drives in. We are both AP, and I booked a package but did not want to have to buy too many extra tickets. He is not on the room reservation because of this. 

Would he still be able to do MDE? I'm assuming if we have the papers and reservation that they shouldn't refuse him for that. 

Do they 100% scan all magic bands in the party to verify the reservation?


----------



## goofy4tink

xthebowdenx said:


> My BF and I are both flying in three days before the rest of our party drives in. We are both AP, and I booked a package but did not want to have to buy too many extra tickets. He is not on the room reservation because of this.
> 
> Would he still be able to do MDE? I'm assuming if we have the papers and reservation that they shouldn't refuse him for that.
> 
> Do they 100% scan all magic bands in the party to verify the reservation?


Sorry, but only those on the resort reservation are allowed to ride the bus. And yes, they scan everyone's MB..both at the bus podium when you check in and then prior to getting on a bus.
You can go to the Mears desk, just before the DME area, and pay $20 to have him get a ride to WDW. He may even be put on your bus! It won't matter what papers you have...if he isn't listed on the reservation, he doesn't get to ride the bus. DME is supposed to be a perk of staying at a resort. If he isn't listed on the reservation, he won't be able to do EMHs either.


----------



## xthebowdenx

goofy4tink said:


> Sorry, but only those on the resort reservation are allowed to ride the bus. And yes, they scan everyone's MB..both at the bus podium when you check in and then prior to getting on a bus.
> You can go to the Mears desk, just before the DME area, and pay $20 to have him get a ride to WDW. He may even be put on your bus! It won't matter what papers you have...if he isn't listed on the reservation, he doesn't get to ride the bus. DME is supposed to be a perk of staying at a resort. If he isn't listed on the reservation, he won't be able to do EMHs either.


We rarely do EMHs so that was never a concern. 

I don't suppose they have a way of verifying if he was to have one of the other person's magic band that IS on the reservation? That could be a work around...


----------



## goofy4tink

xthebowdenx said:


> We rarely do EMHs so that was never a concern.
> 
> I don't suppose they have a way of verifying if he was to have one of the other person's magic band that IS on the reservation? That could be a work around...


He could do that, but if that person needed a ride, they would be refused. If that other person won't be needing DME, then sure, go ahead.


----------



## xthebowdenx

goofy4tink said:


> He could do that, but if that person needed a ride, they would be refused. If that other person won't be needing DME, then sure, go ahead.


They won't. They are driving in and won't need to use MDE at all.


----------



## LarryinArk

Hi everyone.  I'll be using DME on my upcoming trip & my flight home leaves Orlando @ 735PM.  What time should I expect to be catching the DME back to the airport?


----------



## vicarrieous

LarryinArk said:


> Hi everyone.  I'll be using DME on my upcoming trip & my flight home leaves Orlando @ 735PM.  What time should I expect to be catching the DME back to the airport?



3 hours prior to departure will be your scheduled DME time


----------



## goofy4tink

LarryinArk said:


> Hi everyone.  I'll be using DME on my upcoming trip & my flight home leaves Orlando @ 735PM.  What time should I expect to be catching the DME back to the airport?


For a flight at 7:35pm, your DME p/u time would be around 4:30ish...give or take 15 mins either way. So, between 4:15 and 4:45. Depends on the resort. In any case, you need to be back at your resort, ready to get on the bus, at least 10 mins prior to the stated p/u time.  This doesn't mean leaving the park around 3:30, arriving at the resort around 4, then heading to the gift shop for one last look, then going to Bell Services to get your carry on bags out of storage, and finally head to the restrooms for one last time! The time you are given is the time the bus is scheduled to leave the resort, not the time you should arrive at the bus stop!!!


----------



## momto3boys+aprincess

Our departing flight is leaving at 6:20am, will the DME pic us up 3 hours early at 3:20am?? Will southwest even be open at that time? I am asking because the SW desk at our home airport doesn't even open until 4am.
Thanks so much!!!


----------



## PicabuBuffeteria

The motorcoach can make up to 3 other pick ups, so the drive can take 45-75 mins.


----------



## goofy4tink

momto3boys+aprincess said:


> Our departing flight is leaving at 6:20am, will the DME pic us up 3 hours early at 3:20am?? Will southwest even be open at that time? I am asking because the SW desk at our home airport doesn't even open until 4am.
> Thanks so much!!!


Yep, that's about when your p/u time will be. It will be between 3:10 and 3:35ish...depending on your resort, and where along the route it falls. 
You'll arrive at MCO around 4ish. It always amazes me to see so many other people there that early!! It's really strange. 
This is why I won't book a flight that departs earlier than 10am!!


----------



## OhanaBreadPudding

If we land at 1 on Friday, July 1st, how long would you guess it would take to get to the Poly?  I'm guessing 2 hours, anyone feel like tossing out some guesses?


----------



## siskaren

OhanaBreadPudding said:


> If we land at 1 on Friday, July 1st, how long would you guess it would take to get to the Poly?  I'm guessing 2 hours, anyone feel like tossing out some guesses?



70-90 minutes.


----------



## Minnieloves4

Not sure if this question was asked before, but please for give me if it has. I check-in on a Sunday and my mother checks- in the next day, MY DD who will be traveling with me from NY, is not in my room, she is in my mothers room, who is traveling from NC. Can my DD take DME with me? and when i check in i am add her to my room for 1 night.


----------



## siskaren

Minnieloves4 said:


> Not sure if this question was asked before, but please forgive me if it has. I check-in on a Sunday and my mother checks- in the next day, MY DD who will be traveling with me from NY, is not in my room, she is in my mothers room, who is traveling from NC. Can my DD take DME with me? and when i check in i am add her to my room for 1 night.



She wouldn't be able to take DME before her reservation starts. (I'm assuming that when you say she is in your mother's room, that she is on your mother's reservation.) You would have to add her to your reservation before you arrive in order for her to ride with you.


----------



## Minnieloves4

yes, she is on my mothers reservation. thank you for your help


----------



## VickiVM

When I added my flight info on the Disney website, I provided the flight# of the first leg of my departing flight. Should I have given my transfer flight number instead which actually arrives at MCO?


----------



## siskaren

VickiVM said:


> When I added my flight info on the Disney website, I provided the flight# of the first leg of my departing flight. Should I have given my transfer flight number instead which actually arrives at MCO?



Yes, they need to know when you're arriving in Florida.


----------



## MIChessGuy

Post #1 lists "US Airways" as a participating airline for RAC.  US Airways no longer has any independent existence, having been fully absorbed into American Airlines late in 2015.  I suggest removing US Airways from that list.


----------



## masmixer

I changed my reservation from All Star Movies Resort to Pop Century Resort. Can I change my DME reservation via mail? Thank you.


----------



## Shanti

masmixer said:


> I changed my reservation from All Star Movies Resort to Pop Century Resort. Can I change my DME reservation via mail? Thank you.


If your dates and arrival info are the same, the Magical Express info should automatically transfer to the new resort. Call Disney to check if you're not sure that they have the right info. 

I would never trust the mail for such things- it could get misrouted, misunderstood, lost, etc. Call and talk to a person to make any changes you can't make online.


----------



## Chip_Dale

Looking a booking air flights now. One option is a 6 AM departure for international flight. So DME will pick us up around 2AM. Do not want to book a room for the final night since will only be a room for a  couple of hours.  Will Disney still transfer to the airport if you check out the day before. Other option is to find a "fake" flight that departs around midnight that will get us to the airport early.  Is there anything at the airport open at that time in the morning?


----------



## goofy4tink

masmixer said:


> I changed my reservation from All Star Movies Resort to Pop Century Resort. Can I change my DME reservation via mail? Thank you.


Did your reservation number change? If not, cross out ASMovies, and carefully write in Pop when you get your tags. 
You can call DME and alert them to the change if you haven't received your tags yet.


----------



## goofy4tink

Chip_Dale said:


> Looking a booking air flights now. One option is a 6 AM departure for international flight. So DME will pick us up around 2AM. Do not want to book a room for the final night since will only be a room for a  couple of hours.  Will Disney still transfer to the airport if you check out the day before. Other option is to find a "fake" flight that departs around midnight that will get us to the airport early.  Is there anything at the airport open at that time in the morning?


You won't be able to take DME after midnight. Put could try to find a fake flight, I'm just not sure how many flights are leaving then. 
You could always talk to your resort when you get there, and explain the situation. They may make an exception and allow you to take DME at 2.


----------



## Momurtag

this thread is helpful. thanks


----------



## Orlando_Or_Bust

Sorry if this is a FAQ.  On my reservation I indicated DME, but didn't know my flight info yet.  Is there a place to provide the flight details online after-the fact?  Thanks for the help!


Edit:  I found my own answer.  You can update your flight information online here:  https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/airport-transportation-reservation/

(my problem was that the page doesn't work well in Chrome browser - use Firefox/etc)


----------



## canyoncam

I did a search but didnt find an answer. If I am renting DVC and cannot get the owner to add ME for whatever reason I've heard you could still walk up to the ME desk at MCO and have them scan your band or provide reservation # and you will still be allowed to ride since you do have a resort reservation. Is this true? From past experience I know I can add the return trip just fine by myself once I am at the resort.


----------



## goofy4tink

canyoncam said:


> I did a search but didnt find an answer. If I am renting DVC and cannot get the owner to add ME for whatever reason I've heard you could still walk up to the ME desk at MCO and have them scan your band or provide reservation # and you will still be allowed to ride since you do have a resort reservation. Is this true? From past experience I know I can add the return trip just fine by myself once I am at the resort.


That isn't supposed to be allowed! It's in the contract Disney has with MCO...you are supposed to have an existing reservation to ride the bus. Do you have the reservation number? If so, you can call DME and have the ride reserved. I can't imagine why the owner refuses to add it to your reservation...it takes all of 5 mins to add.
You might be able to get on the bus without an existing reservation, but I'm not sure I would want to trust that to happen.


----------



## canyoncam

goofy4tink said:


> That isn't supposed to be allowed! It's in the contract Disney has with MCO...you are supposed to have an existing reservation to ride the bus. Do you have the reservation number? If so, you can call DME and have the ride reserved. I can't imagine why the owner refuses to add it to your reservation...it takes all of 5 mins to add.
> You might be able to get on the bus without an existing reservation, but I'm not sure I would want to trust that to happen.



They are not refusing to add. Just thought if it was true it would be one less thing to bother them with. I understand with a DVC rental I cannot add it myself through DME but the owner has to be the one to contact them?


----------



## goofy4tink

canyoncam said:


> They are not refusing to add. Just thought if it was true it would be one less thing to bother them with. I understand with a DVC rental I cannot add it myself through DME but the owner has to be the one to contact them?


Technically, that's correct. It's always best if the person holding the reservation makes all the calls. I guess you could call DME and see what happens. 
When we agree to secure a reservation for someone else, we understand that addtl phone calls may be made...to add dining or DME. All the owner has to do is go into the dvc site, bring up the reservation, and add your flight info. It's not a huge deal...I've done it several times when booking for someone else.


----------



## Gr8t Fan

.


----------



## suzimar57

If my return flight leaves 7am, could I request pickup at 3am (instead of 4am)?

I've read TOO many "we almost missed our flight, we got to airport late!" horror posts - don't need that stress! 

Otherwise we would pay a limo service to take us back - that way it's just us & not anyone else we're waiting on..


----------



## canyoncam

suzimar57 said:


> If my return flight leaves 7am, could I request pickup at 3am (instead of 4am)?
> 
> I've read TOO many "we almost missed our flight, we got to airport late!" horror posts - don't need that stress!
> 
> Otherwise we would pay a limo service to take us back - that way it's just us & not anyone else we're waiting on..



I have never missed a flight but have NEVER gotten there in time to shop like the they say. Usually just enough time to use the restroom and maybe get a snack for the flight. And if your flight is during high traffic security times it is riskier. For my next reservation I am just just going to find a flight scheduled an hour later (or more) and use that flight information.


----------



## goofy4tink

In short, yes, you can ask for an earlier pick up time. When you get to your resort, just let the CM one you want an earlier p/u time. Be sure to let them know at least 24 hrs before you check out.


----------



## alliecat523

If I book DME and don't use it on arrival, but still plan to use it for departure, will that have any effect on my DME reservation?  Was not sure if I didn't show up for the outbound to resort leg if it would cancel the return leg?


----------



## goofy4tink

alliecat523 said:


> If I book DME and don't use it on arrival, but still plan to use it for departure, will that have any effect on my DME reservation?  Was not sure if I didn't show up for the outbound to resort leg if it would cancel the return leg?


Nope, shouldn't impact it at all.


----------



## luvbwv

I am arriving at MCO on the same flight as friends, I am staying at BWV friends are at OKW.  We are arriving before 10:00 am so rooms probably won't be ready. My question is: would my friends be able to take DME to BWV with me. (Obviously their DME ressies are for OKW.)
This is their first visit and the are a bit unsure of what to do.
I won't really be spending much time with them as they are actually my daughter's friends but they are renting points from me and are nervous about everything!  Thanks for your help.


----------



## goofy4tink

luvbwv said:


> I am arriving at MCO on the same flight as friends, I am staying at BWV friends are at OKW.  We are arriving before 10:00 am so rooms probably won't be ready. My question is: would my friends be able to take DME to BWV with me. (Obviously their DME ressies are for OKW.)
> This is their first visit and the are a bit unsure of what to do.
> I won't really be spending much time with them as they are actually my daughter's friends but they are renting points from me and are nervous about everything!  Thanks for your help.


Nope, they will be directed to the OKW bus. The only way they could ride with you would be if OKW was included on the route. I haven't seen that happen.


----------



## vicarrieous

We have a departing flight at 9:20am so I am anticipating a 6:15ish DME. For RAC, how bad are the lines this early in the morning. If we come down about 5:50am will that give us enough time to check our luggage at RAC? We will be staying at BCV if that makes a difference. The window at RAC opens at 5am right?


----------



## goofy4tink

vicarrieous said:


> We have a departing flight at 9:20am so I am anticipating a 6:15ish DME. For RAC, how bad are the lines this early in the morning. If we come down about 5:50am will that give us enough time to check our luggage at RAC? We will be staying at BCV if that makes a difference. The window at RAC opens at 5am right?


That will be perfect! The line starts getting longish around 7:30-8!  I'm usually there by 6am, and have yet to have more than one other person there!!! And yes, they open at 5am.


----------



## megster1123

We're arriving October 3, and I just received our DME tags in the mail today.  However, the paper that accompanied them had the arrival and departing flight information listed as "not provided."  #1 Does this matter and #2 for the life of me I can't find the place on MDE to enter that information.  Has Disney planning finally fried my brain?


----------



## goofy4tink

megster1123 said:


> We're arriving October 3, and I just received our DME tags in the mail today.  However, the paper that accompanied them had the arrival and departing flight information listed as "not provided."  #1 Does this matter and #2 for the life of me I can't find the place on MDE to enter that information.  Has Disney planning finally fried my brain?


Your arrival flight info really doesn't matter. But, your departure info does. You should be able to give that to them when you get to the DME podium upon arrival at MCO. If not, just tell the front desk at your resort and they can get it added for you. Be sure to do that no less than 24 hrs. prior to departure though.


----------



## megster1123

goofy4tink said:


> Your arrival flight info really doesn't matter. But, your departure info does. You should be able to give that to them when you get to the DME podium upon arrival at MCO. If not, just tell the front desk at your resort and they can get it added for you. Be sure to do that no less than 24 hrs. prior to departure though.



Great info, thank you!


----------



## huey578

If our flight departs at 8:20 am, what time will DME pick us up?  TIA


----------



## siskaren

huey578 said:


> If our flight departs at 8:20 am, what time will DME pick us up?  TIA



About 5:15-5:30 am.


----------



## huey578

siskaren said:


> About 5:15-5:30 am.


Thanks


----------



## Momto2minniemice

We are taking DME to get to Pop, my question is should we let them move our luggage or pick it up ourselves?  Our flight gets at 830 PM from what I have read it takes 3 hours.  Is that from the time we arrive at the DME check in?  Any help would be great!


----------



## siskaren

Momto2minniemice said:


> We are taking DME to get to Pop, my question is should we let them move our luggage or pick it up ourselves?  Our flight gets at 830 PM from what I have read it takes 3 hours.  *Is that from the time we arrive at the DME check in?*  Any help would be great!



No, it's from the time you arrive at your hotel, which should be about 9:45-10:00.


----------



## Momto2minniemice

Thanks! We will pick it up and bring it with us! We will be asleep otherwise!


----------



## brianerickson

quick question, and apologies if this has been asked a few different times, but where do you go to confirm a ride back to the hotel? can you do that at the desk when you get there, or do you do that at the resort itself?

reason I ask this is that when I entered the information for the express bus, I goofed somewhere, and it doesn't seem as if I got the return trip right; I'm sure it's an easy fix, but I was just curious as to where exactly it'd be easiest to go about doing this?


----------



## huey578

Baggage fee, if I pay my fees online (Delta).  Do I need to show proof when I check in my bags or will they see it on my reservation?  TIA


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

FYI I noticed this weekend the RAC desk had a sign that it closed at 12:00 now not 1:00


----------



## siskaren

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> FYI I noticed this weekend the RAC desk had a sign that it closed at 12:00 now not 1:00



That's been the case for awhile now.


----------



## koko2315

DME only will go from Airport to Resort, correct? Was hoping to check in online and head straight to Epcot wednesday. Looks like I need a pit stop at the resort from the bus.

And w 2 kids (4 and 6) in tow, I would think an UBER straight to epcot is out for carseat reasons.


----------



## goofy4tink

koko2315 said:


> DME only will go from Airport to Resort, correct? Was hoping to check in online and head straight to Epcot wednesday. Looks like I need a pit stop at the resort from the bus.
> 
> And w 2 kids (4 and 6) in tow, I would think an UBER straight to epcot is out for carseat reasons.


Yes, DME goes between MCO and WDW owned resorts only. Not sure about the usability of car seats with Uber. One might work but probably not two. And, you will most likely have carry on bags that will need to be stowed before entering the park. It would take no more than 90 mins, from gate to your resort, with DME. Then, you can drop any bags and head directly to Epcot.


----------



## koko2315

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, DME goes between MCO and WDW owned resorts only. Not sure about the usability of car seats with Uber. One might work but probably not two. And, you will most likely have carry on bags that will need to be stowed before entering the park. It would take no more than 90 mins, from gate to your resort, with DME. Then, you can drop any bags and head directly to Epcot.



Awesome! Thanks for the follow up


----------



## MickeynMinnie

Question about Magical Express Paper work... what do you need when you get to the airport? 
 I have my magic band but can't remember what else I need if anything.. thanks in advance!


----------



## goofy4tink

MickeynMinnie said:


> Question about Magical Express Paper work... what do you need when you get to the airport?
> I have my magic band but can't remember what else I need if anything.. thanks in advance!


You should need only your MBs. They are scanned several times at the airport. I tend to bring my paperwork (that I get with the yellow tags) just in case there was to be some kind of issue.


----------



## busymomma123

Roughly how long does ME take to get to the hotel?  I know it depends on which hotel and how many stops they make, but I need some idea for meal planning.  Thank you


----------



## goofy4tink

busymomma123 said:


> Roughly how long does ME take to get to the hotel?  I know it depends on which hotel and how many stops they make, but I need some idea for meal planning.  Thank you


I tell people to figure on 90 mins...gate to resort. 
But..be careful when booking ADRs. There's no way to be 100% sure flights will go as planned. It's actually a good idea to figure on 4-5 hrs after landing before having ADRs. Some will go so far as to recommend not planning any ADRs for arrival day.


----------



## MickeynMinnie

busymomma123 said:


> Roughly how long does ME take to get to the hotel?  I know it depends on which hotel and how many stops they make, but I need some idea for meal planning.  Thank you



We just checked in today... it took us about 30 minutes once we got on the bus. But we landed at 7:05 and got to the resort at 8:36 and we were the 2 hotel to get dropped off.


----------



## Delilah1310

How can I confirm that DME has our flight info and they are expecting us?
I thought I had given it to them but I don't see it anywhere on the My Disney Experience site / app.

I've tried calling, but every time it tells me they are busy and to try later?
any suggestions?
thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

Delilah1310 said:


> How can I confirm that DME has our flight info and they are expecting us?
> I thought I had given it to them but I don't see it anywhere on the My Disney Experience site / app.
> 
> I've tried calling, but every time it tells me they are busy and to try later?
> any suggestions?
> thanks!


DME doesn't show on MDE. Who are you trying to call to check? With the storm coming in, I expect the phone lines to be really crazy today and tomorrow. I see that you head down in about 5 weeks. You should be getting your DME letter, with luggage tags, in a week or so. If you get to three weeks out from your trip, without getting anything, call DME then.


----------



## ErinsMommy

I see they have sedan, SUV options as well as the usual bus. Is the price they quote for both ways? Or just one way to the resort when you arrive and you take the bus to the airport on departure day? Is this all run by DME? And do they take care of your luggage and all??

Also since its less stops taking a private car, is departure time more flexible?


----------



## goofy4tink

ErinsMommy said:


> I see they have sedan, SUV options as well as the usual bus. Is the price they quote for both ways? Or just one way to the resort when you arrive and you take the bus to the airport on departure day? Is this all run by DME? And do they take care of your luggage and all??
> 
> Also since its less stops taking a private car, is departure time more flexible?


DME (Disneys Magical Express) offers only bus service. You may be confusing Mears with DME....they are run by the same people. But, if you want to use DME, you  will take a bus, to and from the airport. If you book a car service, you can book either a towncar, suv, or sometimes a limo. If you take a car service, you will take care of your own bags...you get baggage delivery service only if you use the DME bus...which does have to be reserved prior to airport arrival.


----------



## ErinsMommy

goofy4tink said:


> DME (Disneys Magical Express) offers only bus service. You may be confusing Mears with DME....they are run by the same people. But, if you want to use DME, you  will take a bus, to and from the airport. If you book a car service, you can book either a towncar, suv, or sometimes a limo. If you take a car service, you will take care of your own bags...you get baggage delivery service only if you use the DME bus...which does have to be reserved prior to airport arrival.



According to the Disney website, whomever picks you up appears to take your luggage as well.


----------



## goofy4tink

ErinsMommy said:


> According to the Disney website, whomever picks you up appears to take your luggage as well.


Only if you use DME. Where on the Disney site did you see this?  If you use DME, you will receive luggage tags for your checked bags. You then would afix them to your checked bags. When the bags are taken off the plane, they are immediately sorted into a DME area, which then sorts them by resort for delivery.
Now...if you book DME and get those tags, but decide to hire a car service to get you to your resort, vs using DME, be aware that Disney has stated that you cant book DME for just luggage delivery service. You are supposed to ride the bus in order to have baggage delivery.


----------



## mickeygirl78

I have a question.  My return flight on Southwest is at 7:50am.  Since the RAC doesn't open until 5am, my 3 hours prior is before they open.  Can I check in my luggage the day prior at the hotel or do I need to bring the suitcases on the DME with me and check them in at the airport?


----------



## jcarwash

mickeygirl78 said:


> I have a question.  My return flight on Southwest is at 7:50am.  Since the RAC doesn't open until 5am, my 3 hours prior is before they open.  Can I check in my luggage the day prior at the hotel or do I need to bring the suitcases on the DME with me and check them in at the airport?



I think the practical answer is that with early flights, you take your bags with you on the DME and then check them at the airport. That is what I have done when having early morning flights.


----------



## goofy4tink

mickeygirl78 said:


> I have a question.  My return flight on Southwest is at 7:50am.  Since the RAC doesn't open until 5am, my 3 hours prior is before they open.  Can I check in my luggage the day prior at the hotel or do I need to bring the suitcases on the DME with me and check them in at the airport?


Nope, you have to take them with you, to the airport.


----------



## amalone1013

Hi! We're doing a four day weekend at WDW at the end of January and I have a question about DME.

Our flight into MCO is supposed to arrive at 11:20pm Friday night. We are WDW newbies and have never been through MCO. We're staying at Pop - any estimates on how long it would take to get to the hotel? We are just taking backpacks as carry-ons, no checked luggage.


----------



## siskaren

You should get to your hotel by 1:00 am.


----------



## BlueFairy

I have a DME email confirmation that says I hold a DME reservation.  Arriving next week.  My paperwork and luggage tags have not arrived.  Not so worried about the tags, but will I have problems getting a ride to CR?  My travel agent called in the last 2 weeks and had them reissue the mailing, but of course it's not here.


----------



## goofy4tink

BlueFairy said:


> I have a DME email confirmation that says I hold a DME reservation.  Arriving next week.  My paperwork and luggage tags have not arrived.  Not so worried about the tags, but will I have problems getting a ride to CR?  My travel agent called in the last 2 weeks and had them reissue the mailing, but of course it's not here.


I think you'll be fine. I would bring the email, just in case. Here's the issue. Many times (almost every time actually) someone uses a travel agent, the DME packet goes to the TA. And many times, the agent forgets to send it on to the guest. You should be okay though. You have documentation that you have a ride.


----------



## Keels

I posted this on the resort thread as well, but I figured I'd ask here too. I have zero experience with MDE as I'm a semi-local. But I have two friends joining me for Marathon Weekend in January - we are staying at BC on Thursday night and then move to BCV on Friday. They both arrive late on Thursday/early Friday (11 p.m. and 12:15 a.m. respectively) ... is there a way to have their checked luggage sent/held for the BCV reservation even though they'll be boarding the bus for the BC reservation?


----------



## goofy4tink

Keels said:


> I posted this on the resort thread as well, but I figured I'd ask here too. I have zero experience with MDE as I'm a semi-local. But I have two friends joining me for Marathon Weekend in January - we are staying at BC on Thursday night and then move to BCV on Friday. They both arrive late on Thursday/early Friday (11 p.m. and 12:15 a.m. respectively) ... is there a way to have their checked luggage sent/held for the BCV reservation even though they'll be boarding the bus for the BC reservation?


They could drop it at Bell Services when they get to BC. But, I'm not sure why they would want to do that. DME won't pick up the bags when they arrive. Baggage delivery stops at 10pm and resumes around 5am. Now, they could tag their bags, but the bags will sit at MCO overnight. They will go to the public baggage claim carousel, and when not claimed, taken to the airlines unclaimed luggage area. DME will send CMs to these areas to get any tagged luggage and deliver it to the resorts that morning. 
I would leave the tags off, go to baggage carousel and get the checked bags and take them to the DME bus. That will add about 15 mins to the overall time.


----------



## Keels

goofy4tink said:


> They could drop it at Bell Services when they get to BC. But, I'm not sure why they would want to do that. DME won't pick up the bags when they arrive. Baggage delivery stops at 10pm and resumes around 5am. Now, they could tag their bags, but the bags will sit at MCO overnight. They will go to the public baggage claim carousel, and when not claimed, taken to the airlines unclaimed luggage area. DME will send CMs to these areas to get any tagged luggage and deliver it to the resorts that morning.
> I would leave the tags off, go to baggage carousel and get the checked bags and take them to the DME bus. That will add about 15 mins to the overall time.



Thanks! I've never done it before (and have never needed to), so it's hard for me to tell two newbies what to do when I have no experience! Thanks again!!


----------



## Chip_Dale

Added flight info earlier this week Will it show on My Disney Experience?


----------



## AngiTN

Chip_Dale said:


> Added flight info earlier this week Will it show on My Disney Experience?


Mine never have


----------



## Miffy

If I'm added to someone else's WDW resort reservation--possibly even after the person checks in--can I use DME even if I arrive a day or two after the prime reservation holder arrives? I understand that I would have to reserve it in advance, but it's not clear to me if I could use the service at all. Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

Miffy said:


> If I'm added to someone else's WDW resort reservation--possibly even after the person checks in--can I use DME even if I arrive a day or two after the prime reservation holder arrives? I understand that I would have to reserve it in advance, but it's not clear to me if I could use the service at all. Thanks!


Yes, if you are on an on site reservation and you provide the flight info to DME you can use it.


----------



## Miffy

AngiTN said:


> Yes, if you are on an on site reservation and you provide the flight info to DME you can use it.



AngiTN: Thanks so much! And you were so quick! Like a bunny! Like Judy Hopps!


----------



## bumbershoot

Chip 'n Dale Express said:


> Luggage MUST be under 50lbs. They do have a scale, and will weigh bags. They are UNABLE to check bags over 50lbs. There are NO exceptions to this rule.



How new is that?

Last memorable time we used RAC they could see that we were allowed 3 up-to-75-lbs bags each with United, and said that our bags could have been that weight.  





RAC to San Juan, Puerto Rico with Southwest...that's OK, right?


----------



## goofy4tink

bumbershoot said:


> How new is that?
> 
> Last memorable time we used RAC they could see that we were allowed 3 up-to-75-lbs bags each with United, and said that our bags could have been that weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RAC to San Juan, Puerto Rico with Southwest...that's OK, right?


That's part of the original info page...I have no idea if that's still the case. I will try to remember to ask when I check my bags with RAC on Wed.


----------



## ah10is

Quick question, we leave Saturday.   Disney assigned all new confirmation #'s  a couple weeks back to everyone.  We already had our DME luggage tags with old confirmation # on it.   Should I be contacted DME to make sure our luggage will still get to use with old # on the tag?


----------



## figment74

After reading about 10 pages of posts I was not able to find this situation.   So here I go.   

I'm flying in to MCO on 4/6 then taking DME to CS till I check out on the 10th.   Then I'm staying off property for Starwars Celebration.  I don't fly home till the 17th.   My question is would I be able to utilize DME on the 17th for my return trip to MCO?


----------



## OKW Lover

goofy4tink said:


> That's part of the original info page...I have no idea if that's still the case. I will try to remember to ask when I check my bags with RAC on Wed.


Wondering what your experience was Diane.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

figment74 said:


> After reading about 10 pages of posts I was not able to find this situation.   So here I go.
> 
> I'm flying in to MCO on 4/6 then taking DME to CS till I check out on the 10th.   Then I'm staying off property for Starwars Celebration.  I don't fly home till the 17th.   My question is would I be able to utilize DME on the 17th for my return trip to MCO?


NOPE you have to be staying onsight the 17th to you use the service.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

goofy4tink said:


> That's part of the original info page...I have no idea if that's still the case. I will try to remember to ask when I check my bags with RAC on Wed.


50 lbs per bag if you have economy ticket 70 lbs for all other ticket classes according to the United web page


----------



## goofy4tink

OKW Lover said:


> Wondering what your experience was Diane.


Well, I forgot to ask! Never said I was bright. Will try to remember in two weeks. A tired old brain!!


----------



## Piglet

Question - my husband would like to pick up at car rental at MCO and make a couple stops on the way to our resort, can the rest of our family take MDE and still have all of our luggage delivered to our room?


----------



## bumbershoot

OK I have the silliest question.

If you want to use RAC but not have the ride to the airport, how do you say that to the employees there?  I chickened out the other day from being forthright with them because the employee was having issues with some very simple things.  And then I totally forgot to call to let them know we wouldn't be taking the bus, so I feel bad about that.

How do you word it when you go to the desk?  

Actually, if you're only using RAC do you have to make the to-airport DME arrangements in the first place?





Piglet said:


> Question - my husband would like to pick up at car rental at MCO and make a couple stops on the way to our resort, can the rest of our family take MDE and still have all of our luggage delivered to our room?



It was answered in the other thread, but yes, you can do that.  No issues whatsoever.  The other thread is all about how luggage will almost certainly be delivered even if you don't have ANY members of your party on the bus, so it'll definitely be delivered if all but one of your party is on the bus.


----------



## AngiTN

bumbershoot said:


> OK I have the silliest question.
> 
> If you want to use RAC but not have the ride to the airport, how do you say that to the employees there?  I chickened out the other day from being forthright with them because the employee was having issues with some very simple things.  And then I totally forgot to call to let them know we wouldn't be taking the bus, so I feel bad about that.
> 
> How do you word it when you go to the desk?
> 
> Actually, if you're only using RAC do you have to make the to-airport DME arrangements in the first place?


They don't ask. RAC has no connection to ME
We don't book ME return trips and we always use RAC


----------



## siskaren

AngiTN said:


> They don't ask. RAC has no connection to ME
> We don't book ME return trips and we always use RAC



This. Just think of RAC as curbside check-in, except the curb is at your hotel.


----------



## bumbershoot

AngiTN said:


> They don't ask. RAC has no connection to ME
> We don't book ME return trips and we always use RAC



Well, the guy did ask if we had the letter. So it felt like he was asking about the bus part of it.


ETA...Goodness, was I raised in a barn? Thank you AngiTN and siskaren.


----------



## goofy4tink

bumbershoot said:


> Well, the guy did ask if we had the letter. So it felt like he was asking about the bus part of it.
> 
> 
> ETA...Goodness, was I raised in a barn? Thank you AngiTN and siskaren.


I've never been asked for the letter!  You can return to the airport in any way and still use RAC....it is just to check your bags and get a boarding pass. Has nothing whatsoever to do with the bus...unless they were possibly looking for flight info. But I always have my flight info handy. I know that there was a family on my DME bus on Sunday that was complaining that they almost couldn't use RAC...they had decided to check their bags just before getting on the bus....we all know that's wrong. The DME letter you get is pretty clear about the 3 hr limit rule.


----------



## bumbershoot

Thanks. 

This guy was seriously having difficulties. It was not joyous.


----------



## eastendlights

I apologize in advance because I am sure this question has been answered many times but I looked and cannot find it. How much time do you allow before a flight for a cab or Uber on departure? We have always used DME both ways but we have an 8:30PM flight and I am considering using just the RAC service and getting a ride so we can spend more time in the parks on our last day. TIA


----------



## AngiTN

eastendlights said:


> I apologize in advance because I am sure this question has been answered many times but I looked and cannot find it. How much time do you allow before a flight for a cab or Uber on departure? We have always used DME both ways but we have an 8:30PM flight and I am considering using just the RAC service and getting a ride so we can spend more time in the parks on our last day. TIA


We use RAC and have Precheck. We call for a car 2 hours before our flight. If it's Southwest we give an extra 30 min. But with reserved seats there is no reason to get there much before boarding


----------



## eastendlights

Thanks! I am pretty sure we are going to do this. I'd much rather spend that extra hour at WDW than the airport!


----------



## marisabuzz

We just booked a short last minute March getaway to WDW. This is the first time we are flying out of MCO at 5pm (we usually fly out in the morning). We are flying with Southwest. Can we still use RAC/baggage check-in if we go to the kiosk before noon? I am hoping we won't have to lug our luggage ourselves to and at the airport.

TIA!


----------



## siskaren

Yep, no problem.


----------



## marisabuzz

siskaren said:


> Yep, no problem.


Sweet! Thanks for the quick reply. I tried searching for this answer, but gave up after 5 pages.


----------



## siskaren

marisabuzz said:


> Sweet! Thanks for the quick reply. I tried searching for this answer, but gave up after 5 pages.



It says in the first post that it's OK:

"Bags may be checked the day of departure, up until no later than *3* hours prior to flight departure time."


----------



## marisabuzz

siskaren said:


> It says in the first post that it's OK:
> 
> "Bags may be checked the day of departure, up until no later than *3* hours prior to flight departure time."



Yes, I read that, but I was looking for a more explicit confirmation.


----------



## AngiTN

eastendlights said:


> Thanks! I am pretty sure we are going to do this. I'd much rather spend that extra hour at WDW than the airport!


Thought I'd report our timing with an 8:30 departure on Delta last night.
We ended up giving ourselves way too much time. We had to check in our bags ourselves and I wasn't sure how much time to allocate.
We called for Uber at 6:00 from Universal. Got in the car at 6:05
We got to MCO and had no wait at all for curbside check in, left our bags and headed inside.
Hit the bathroom and had no wait at all for PreCheck.
Had a small back up of 5 or 6 guests for metal detector.
Still made it to our gate by 7:00


----------



## goofy4tink

bumbershoot said:


> Well, the guy did ask if we had the letter. So it felt like he was asking about the bus part of it.
> 
> 
> ETA...Goodness, was I raised in a barn? Thank you AngiTN and siskaren.


After using RAC on Friday, I had a thought. I was asked, three times, what time my flight was! I've never been asked that before. They just plugged in my info and saw the departure time.  Not this time. I have to wonder if there are a lot of people that are trying to check their bags later than 3 hrs prior to departure. That info would be in the letter, so possibly the person wanted to be sure the bags were being checked at an appropriate time.


----------



## rsjj

so just to clarify...if my flight is out of mco in the late afternoon...around 3 w/a participating airline, i can use RAC.  is RAC in every resort?  or just specific ones?  and if it's at my resort...i just walk my luggages over to the desk, and check them in there around 12 (for the 3 hrs prior time thing), or earlier, and don't see my luggages (or worry about them!) till i arrive at my destination and go claim it at the home airport.  is that how it works?

and one more question...what time is the latest DME operates out of mco to take guests back to the resort?

thank you in advance!


----------



## AngiTN

rsjj said:


> so just to clarify...if my flight is out of mco in the late afternoon...around 3 w/a participating airline, i can use RAC.  is RAC in every resort?  or just specific ones?  and if it's at my resort...i just walk my luggages over to the desk, and check them in there around 12 (for the 3 hrs prior time thing), or earlier, and don't see my luggages (or worry about them!) till i arrive at my destination and go claim it at the home airport.  is that how it works?
> 
> and one more question...what time is the latest DME operates out of mco to take guests back to the resort?
> 
> thank you in advance!


Yes, all resorts at Disney have RAC (well, but Swan/Dolphin but they aren't "Disney" resorts, technically)
Yes, you can take the bags there at noon, or before as I think it closes at noon *but not sure
Yes, you won't see your bags till baggage claim at home

DME operates 24 hours a day both directions


----------



## rsjj

Thank you, AngiTN!!!


----------



## bumbershoot

rsjj said:


> so just to clarify...if my flight is out of mco in the late afternoon...around 3 w/a participating airline, i can use RAC.  is RAC in every resort?  or just specific ones?  and if it's at my resort...i just walk my luggages over to the desk, and check them in there around 12 (for the 3 hrs prior time thing), or earlier, and don't see my luggages (or worry about them!) till i arrive at my destination and go claim it at the home airport.  is that how it works?
> 
> and one more question...what time is the latest DME operates out of mco to take guests back to the resort?
> 
> thank you in advance!



Dme is 24 hours.

If I had a flight at 3 I would not wait until noon to get my bag there. They need three hours before your flight, and the desk closes at noon. Checkout is at 11 anyway, might as well take it over at that time or earlier.



I think I'm done with DME to the airport. The way it's supposed to run isn't the way it has run for me. For me the time on the sheet had been the time the bus arrives, not leaves. So I wait and wait. Today there were three more stops after we got on. Time on our letter was 2:20. He showed up after. Bay lake for us, then to contemporary. Pulled into Poly at 2:43, got off the bus and called out that he was early for the 2:50 pickup. They really feel that it'll be half an hour for that journey? Then it was GF and then we took THE slowest drive to mco, with no traffic, ever.

Got to the airport at about 3:50. I had prechek and my flight turned out to be delayed so it wasn't a problem but I like entering the airport at least 2 hours before flight time *no matter what*.



ETA...and they apparently "short-tagged" my bag (though I thought I saw that it said SEA) so it hit the carousel at my stop. With no time to get it. Augh.


----------



## GranJan

I've looked & can't find info on any restrictions on what you're allowed to check at RAC. I use a ECV & bring a walker to get around in our room. It's always been checked with our luggage at the airport & delivered to our room. We've always been able to check it with the luggage at the resort on departure too. This week we were told they couldn't check the walker. The only restriction I've been able to find is on luggage weight. When we said we'd been checking it for years the workers questioned each other & said they don't take walkers or ECVs because everything goes in cages. I certainly understand not being able to throw an ECV in the cage but my walker would be no problem to be put on top of luggage. My husband removes the backrest & leaves it at home. He removes the seat & puts it in a suitcase. He then zip ties it closed so it's not a problem for them to manage. Not being able to check it just left my husband with something else to deal with, which makes me feel like I'm lots of trouble with all the equipment I have to travel with. While waiting for the bus we watched as a van came to pick up luggage. There were strollers in the cages, piled on top of luggage. I don't see how my stripped down walker could be any more problem than the huge strollers. Is there someone I could call to find out what items are restricted at RAC?


----------



## grad_dis_nut

Just confirming that the response provided in 2005 is still valid..... we're planning to take DME for our trip 5/18-5/22, staying at CSR, but we are staying offsite the last night (5/21) as no rooms are available at CSR.  If we'd like to take DME back to the airport on our checkout day (5/21) to pick up an airport shuttle to our offsite hotel, I can give DME a flight number that corresponds with a time we'd like to leave the hotel, correct?  They don't actually check to see if you are really booked on that flight?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## weewuvvdisney

We are in the process of trying to plan a trip to Disney World.  We will be a group of 6 adults and 2 kids.  4 adults & the 2 kids will be playing into Orlando.  The other two adults will be taking an Amtrak train from NYC as one of them is unable to fly.  I did a check on the costs of a taxi from the Orlando Amtrak Station to Disney All Star Movies.  The cost would be approx. $60.00 each way (before tip).  I saw someone post that it would be cheaper to take a taxi to the airport and then take the DME.  Cost would be approx. $30.00 each way (before tip).

Since transportation from the airport and hotel is included in a resort stay, I would think that we could do this.  Just wondering how we would handle the flight information part of it?   Not sure if we will be arriving the same day as the others?

Has anyone tried this before?


----------



## goofy4tink

grad_dis_nut said:


> Just confirming that the response provided in 2005 is still valid..... we're planning to take DME for our trip 5/18-5/22, staying at CSR, but we are staying offsite the last night (5/21) as no rooms are available at CSR.  If we'd like to take DME back to the airport on our checkout day (5/21) to pick up an airport shuttle to our offsite hotel, I can give DME a flight number that corresponds with a time we'd like to leave the hotel, correct?  They don't actually check to see if you are really booked on that flight?  Thanks in advance!


Yes, you can do that. But, if you call DME directly, closer to your trip, and explain to them what you need to do, they can put you on a bus that will get you to MCO when you need to. Of course, you could possibly get that one person, on the phone, who will try to tell you that you need to have a flight booked....you don't!!! If that happens, thank them and call back later.



weewuvvdisney said:


> We are in the process of trying to plan a trip to Disney World.  We will be a group of 6 adults and 2 kids.  4 adults & the 2 kids will be playing into Orlando.  The other two adults will be taking an Amtrak train from NYC as one of them is unable to fly.  I did a check on the costs of a taxi from the Orlando Amtrak Station to Disney All Star Movies.  The cost would be approx. $60.00 each way (before tip).  I saw someone post that it would be cheaper to take a taxi to the airport and then take the DME.  Cost would be approx. $30.00 each way (before tip).
> 
> Since transportation from the airport and hotel is included in a resort stay, I would think that we could do this.  Just wondering how we would handle the flight information part of it?   Not sure if we will be arriving the same day as the others?
> 
> Has anyone tried this before?


I think that if they go one stop further, to Kissimmee, they will find it takes less time and money to get to WDW. At least, that's what I think I've heard here, on these boards. But, if they prefer to get off at the Orlando station, then sure, cab to MCO and take the bus the rest of the way. They don't need to worry about flight info, or whether or not everyone is leaving/arriving at the same time. As long as they have a resort reservation, in effect, when they want to use DME.


----------



## weewuvvdisney

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, you can do that. But, if you call DME directly, closer to your trip, and explain to them what you need to do, they can put you on a bus that will get you to MCO when you need to. Of course, you could possibly get that one person, on the phone, who will try to tell you that you need to have a flight booked....you don't!!! If that happens, thank them and call back later.
> 
> 
> I think that if they go one stop further, to Kissimmee, they will find it takes less time and money to get to WDW. At least, that's what I think I've heard here, on these boards. But, if they prefer to get off at the Orlando station, then sure, cab to MCO and take the bus the rest of the way. They don't need to worry about flight info, or whether or not everyone is leaving/arriving at the same time. As long as they have a resort reservation, in effect, when they want to use DME.




Thanks Goofy4tink!   

I did do a fare estimate on the Mears Transporation website and it is cheaper to go to the airport from the Orlando Amtrak station.  I checked out all combinations... Kississimee and Orlando.

By going to the airport for the DME instead of directly to the hotel, it will cut the cost of the taxi (both ways) by 1/2.   Approximately $30.00 instead of $56.00.   

Just thinking of something else.... should they be prepared to give a "fake flight" when we make our arrangements to head back to the airport.  The train riders will take a taxi from the airport to the train station?

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## goofy4tink

weewuvvdisney said:


> Thanks Goofy4tink!
> 
> I did do a fare estimate on the Mears Transporation website and it is cheaper to go to the airport from the Orlando Amtrak station.  I checked out all combinations... Kississimee and Orlando.
> 
> By going to the airport for the DME instead of directly to the hotel, it will cut the cost of the taxi (both ways) by 1/2.   Approximately $30.00 instead of $56.00.
> 
> Just thinking of something else.... should they be prepared to give a "fake flight" when we make our arrangements to head back to the airport.  The train riders will take a taxi from the airport to the train station?
> 
> Thanks again for your help!


They can, but it's not needed. Sometimes the DME people, on the phone, try to tell you that you need flight info. But, that's just not true. Give them the time you need to be at the airport and they will give you an appropriate p/u time.


----------



## Lucas103

My flight leaving Disney is 3:50 pm.  What would be the best time to give them my luggage? At 11, or closer to noon?


----------



## goofy4tink

Lucas103 said:


> My flight leaving Disney is 3:50 pm.  What would be the best time to give them my luggage? At 11, or closer to noon?


I always hand over my checked bags at RAC before 8am...doesn't matter what time my departure flight is. With a flight at 3:50, you'll be picked up by DME between 12:35 and 1:10ish it's nice to not have to worry about bags...just enjoy that last morning and head to the bus 15 mins prior to your pickup time.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Lucas103 said:


> My flight leaving Disney is 3:50 pm.  What would be the best time to give them my luggage? At 11, or closer to noon?



I believe DME closes at 11.  So, you would need to drop them off earlier.  Check out is 10:00 I think? I would drop off luggage after checking out, either way.


----------



## siskaren

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> I believe DME closes at 11.  So, you would need to drop them off earlier.  Check out is 10:00 I think? I would drop off luggage after checking out, either way.


 
The DME desk closes at 12 (it used to be 1) and check out is 11.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

siskaren said:


> The DME desk closes at 12 (it used to be 1) and check out is 11.



Thanks for the correction. 

Still, best advice is to drop off luggage after checking out.


----------



## AngiTN

Lucas103 said:


> My flight leaving Disney is 3:50 pm.  What would be the best time to give them my luggage? At 11, or closer to noon?


We take it when we leave the room for the last time for the day (aka "check out") since what else are we going to do with it? Not hauling it around with me. Makes no sense to leave it with bell services and then take it to RAC so straight from room to RAC for us. Then we head out to the park for the rest of the day


----------



## princessfionasmom

Does anyone know if you can take DME from a different resort than your staying at to MCO?  We are staying at the campground but want to have breakfast at poly the morning we leave and get on DME there?  Is this allowed?


----------



## AngiTN

princessfionasmom said:


> Does anyone know if you can take DME from a different resort than your staying at to MCO?  We are staying at the campground but want to have breakfast at poly the morning we leave and get on DME there?  Is this allowed?


No, it will be scheduled from your resort where you have a reservation.


----------



## princessfionasmom

AngiTN said:


> No, it will be scheduled from your resort where you have a reservation.


That's what I figured . . . But it's nice to have it confirmed. Thank you!


----------



## AngiTN

princessfionasmom said:


> That's what I figured . . . But it's nice to have it confirmed. Thank you!


If you aren't opposed to it you can take Uber from Poly to the Airport. Won't have to go back to FW


----------



## schmass

We have a split stay coming up 4/29-5/6.  I made 2 DME requests (arrival and departure) through the DVC website and received email confirmations after my requests were received.  I received the return information (BCV to MCO) over a week ago, but still haven't received the arrival information (MCO-BLT).  We leave 3 weeks from tomorrow.  Should I call, reply to the email I received, or just give it a few more days?


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

schmass said:


> We have a split stay coming up 4/29-5/6.  I made 2 DME requests (arrival and departure) through the DVC website and received email confirmations after my requests were received.  I received the return information (BCV to MCO) over a week ago, but still haven't received the arrival information (MCO-BLT).  We leave 3 weeks from tomorrow.  Should I call, reply to the email I received, or just give it a few more days?


Never hurts to call.  Sooner is always better than later.


----------



## MrBill64

I have an upcoming stay at the Boardwalk.  We are scheduled to checkin on a Friday but we will be flying down on Thursday evening, staying at an airport hotel then catching the DME from the airport on Friday morning.  If I use the yellow tags on our checked bags on a our Thursday flight will our bags be delivered to our resort?  I used an early morning flight on Friday to make our DME reservation but our actual flight will be arriving Thursday evening.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## goofy4tink

MrBill64 said:


> I have an upcoming stay at the Boardwalk.  We are scheduled to checkin on a Friday but we will be flying down on Thursday evening, staying at an airport hotel then catching the DME from the airport on Friday morning.  If I use the yellow tags on our checked bags on a our Thursday flight will our bags be delivered to our resort?  I used an early morning flight on Friday to make our DME reservation but our actual flight will be arriving Thursday evening.  Thanks in advance.


Here's what will happen. Your tagged bags will not be grabbed, behind the scenes after 10pm. They will go, with all the other bags, out to the baggage claim carousel. There, they will go around and around, until someone from the airline comes to get them, and then takes them to unclaimed baggage. At some point in the morning, a DME CM will make the rounds of the airline unclaimed baggage offices, and get those tagged bags, and have them sent to the appropriate resorts. 
Now, you can do what you want, as long as you don't mind having your checked bags out there, going around and around, waiting for anyone to just amble up and grab them.  I never tag bags if I arrive at any point after 6pm, so arriving late at night and just leaving MCO without my bags is nothing I would do!


----------



## MrBill64

Thanks goofy4tink.  I am scheduled to arrive at 9pm so I think I will put the yellow tags on the bags since it appears they will be grabbed behind the scenes and taken to the resort.  I was just concerned that somehow they wouldn't be delivered if the checkin date was not the same as my arrival date into Orlando.  We might go to baggage claim and make sure our bags do not show up on the carousal, especially if we arrive close to 10pm.


----------



## goofy4tink

MrBill64 said:


> Thanks goofy4tink.  I am scheduled to arrive at 9pm so I think I will put the yellow tags on the bags since it appears they will be grabbed behind the scenes and taken to the resort.  I was just concerned that somehow they wouldn't be delivered if the checkin date was not the same as my arrival date into Orlando.  We might go to baggage claim and make sure our bags do not show up on the carousal, especially if we arrive close to 10pm.


You can do this, but be aware, there is no telling what is going to happen to your bags. You aren't entitled to DME luggage handling that Thursday evening...no matter what time you arrive. The workers are 'supposed' to scan the bags to double check on resort and dates...although those are both on the tag. And if you don't  have an active resort reservation, your bag won't be transported that night. Okay, you seem to be okay with that. But, now your bags are sitting there, with on on overseeing them, for the entire night..until your reservation becomes active, so the next morning when DME starts taking bags again. There is no way to know if your bags will be left in an area that is obvious to the workers when they come in the next morning, or if they will be stuffed away, off to the side, since you don't have an active reservation.
But...on the other hand, they may not scan or pay attention to the tags, and move your bags to the resort that night, or the bags may get put in a safe area, for delivery first thing in the morning. I have no idea which scenario would occur. Up to you to decide....just want you to have all the possible info!


----------



## Sith

I'm sure this has already been answered somewhere in this 89 page thread, but I cannot find it...

Our June stay at the Beach Club Villas is already booked, but I did not reserve DME at time of booking. I wasn't planning on using it, but now I'm thinking we might. How do I go about adding it to my reservation? I looked all over My Disney Experience and could not find an option.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Sith said:


> I'm sure this has already been answered somewhere in this 89 page thread, but I cannot find it...
> 
> Our June stay at the Beach Club Villas is already booked, but I did not reserve DME at time of booking. I wasn't planning on using it, but now I'm thinking we might. How do I go about adding it to my reservation? I looked all over My Disney Experience and could not find an option.


https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/airport-transportation-reservation/


----------



## Sith

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/airport-transportation-reservation/


Thanks! I actually found this on my own late last night after posting. Worked great!


----------



## charliegirl76

QQ, I am meeting up with my group at WDW, but travelling there and back home alone.  We are all staying under the same reservation number....do I need to put them under the "Reservation Information"?  Or just myself?


----------



## siskaren

charliegirl76 said:


> QQ, I am meeting up with my group at WDW, but travelling there and back home alone.  We are all staying under the same reservation number....do I need to put them under the "Reservation Information"?  Or just myself?


 
If you're the only one using DME, you only need to put your name down.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

charliegirl76 said:


> QQ, I am meeting up with my group at WDW, but travelling there and back home alone.  We are all staying under the same reservation number....do I need to put them under the "Reservation Information"?  Or just myself?


Is anyone else taking DME? If so you can call them and list different flights and reservations for each itinerary


----------



## bauer1168

Hi guys, apologies if this has been posted on a previous page. It's been just over a year since I've used DME and was wondering do you still need a print out copy of your booking with DME? My printer has died on me and I was wondering is it possible to just show them my DME booking confirmation on my smartphone or do you still need to have a printout to show/give to the cms and driver?
  Thanks


----------



## siskaren

bauer1168 said:


> Hi guys, apologies if this has been posted on a previous page. It's been just over a year since I've used DME and was wondering do you still need a print out copy of your booking with DME? My printer has died on me and I was wondering is it possible to just show them my DME booking confirmation on my smartphone or do you still need to have a printout to show/give to the cms and driver?
> Thanks



Actually, if you're coming from the U.S., you just need your Magic Band.


----------



## bauer1168

My bad, should have stated I'm coming from the UK


----------



## charliegirl76

siskaren said:


> If you're the only one using DME, you only need to put your name down.





PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> Is anyone else taking DME? If so you can call them and list different flights and reservations for each itinerary



Thank you!


----------



## Felicis

Loads of little questions from a DW newbie!

We arrive at 7pm - it will have been a long, long, long day, as we will have left New Zealand around 20 hours earlier. I am thinking that once we get to the resort and check in, we will pretty much want to crash. I also have no idea if luggage tags are even sent internationally? 
Should we collect our luggage and take it on the DME with us?

If we do collect out luggage and take it on the DME, is there a place we stow it on there, like a compartment? Or does it go near us on the bus?
I have seen something about tipping the driver - what does that mean? Do we tip the driver of the DME? or no? Or yes if we have luggage? If yes, how much? If yes, when in the journey?

When we get to the resort, and unload our bags, do we take them in and up with us (we will be wanting to unpack and stuff so we can sleep, I imagine) or are we supposed to let someone else do that? 
If yes, tipping again - how much??

Anything else about this part of the journey that I am forgetting?

thank you in advance for your advice - this whole tipping thing is very worrying when you don't have it as part of your culture, I would hate to not tip when I should, or undertip (and also, overtip, because we aren't loaded or anythign!)


----------



## AngiTN

Pretty sure International guests have to get their bags, no Yellow Tags. Someone else will confirm this (if it's not in the FAQ area)
They store the bags under the bus. And yes, if you have bags it would be polite to tip the driver. $1 a bag is a good target amount. Give it to them after the unload the bags at your resort
What happens when you arrive at the resort usually varies by where you are staying. Some of them will have Bell Services offer to get them bags, others won't. We always decline anyway, and take our bags inside with us. If our room is ready, we go on to the room. If it's not, we take them to Bell Services. You do not have to use their service if you don't need to store the bags. 
And yes, if someone else handles the bags for you it's polite to tip, any time. Same, about $1 a bag and at the end of the service
As to the $1 a bag, I count big/full size suitcases. If it's a tote or back pack you can do those at $1 per 2 bags. I just use it as a guide, not an exact. Most of the time, we give them a $5


----------



## siskaren

AngiTN said:


> Pretty sure International guests have to get their bags, no Yellow Tags. Someone else will confirm this (if it's not in the FAQ area)



I'm pretty sure international guests get the yellow tags, but I don't know how it works with Customs.


----------



## AngiTN

siskaren said:


> I'm pretty sure international guests get the yellow tags, but I don't know how it works with Customs.


I could well be confused. I know there was something about customs and bags and I could have well mixed things all up. Maybe it's only those that fly direct that don't get them and if you clear customs in a different airport you can get them?


----------



## siskaren

AngiTN said:


> I could well be confused. I know there was something about customs and bags and I could have well mixed things all up. Maybe it's only those that fly direct that don't get them and if you clear customs in a different airport you can get them?



I'm not sure since it doesn't apply to me, but maybe Felicis should ask on the UK Trip Planning board. (I realize she's from NZ, not the UK, but I would assume the answer would be the same, since they're both international destinations).


----------



## Felicis

Good thinking! Thanks guys.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

We have early flights out the day we leave - 7:25 am.  Will dme pick us up at 4:25?  And will it be possible to check our luggage at the hotel this early?  I know there are restrictions upon arrival but not sure about departure.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

DME is 24 hrs, so they'll pick you up.  I believe the luggage check opens at 5 am.  If that's the case, you'll have to take your luggage on the bus with you.


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> DME is 24 hrs, so they'll pick you up.  I believe the luggage check opens at 5 am.  If that's the case, you'll have to take your luggage on the bus with you.



Thanks!


----------



## siskaren

Yep, the RAC desk opens at 5:00, and you have to be completely checked in at least 3 hours before your flight, so it can't be used for flights leaving before 8:15.


----------



## VAfamily1998

Question about taking DME from MCO to Disney several days after flight?

My sons and I are travelling to Florida from Virginia to look at colleges and a mini Disney trip.   The plan is to come down on a Monday, visit the colleges on Tuesday and Wedneday, then we have reservations at WL for Thursday through Saturday.

Still deciding whether to drive or fly.   If we flew, and I rented a car at MCO so we could travel to the colleges, then returned the car to MCO thursday morning, would we be able to take the Magical Express from MCO to WL?   I know people have taken the DME the next morning, when they have a late night arrival and just stay at an airport hotel...but since this would be a few days in between I wasn't sure.  

I just feel like taking the DME is a part of the "magic" of staying on site.  
Thanks for any advice.


----------



## AngiTN

VAfamily1998 said:


> Question about taking DME from MCO to Disney several days after flight?
> 
> My sons and I are travelling to Florida from Virginia to look at colleges and a mini Disney trip.   The plan is to come down on a Monday, visit the colleges on Tuesday and Wedneday, then we have reservations at WL for Thursday through Saturday.
> 
> Still deciding whether to drive or fly.   If we flew, and I rented a car at MCO so we could travel to the colleges, then returned the car to MCO thursday morning, would we be able to take the Magical Express from MCO to WL?   I know people have taken the DME the next morning, when they have a late night arrival and just stay at an airport hotel...but since this would be a few days in between I wasn't sure.
> 
> I just feel like taking the DME is a part of the "magic" of staying on site.
> Thanks for any advice.


Yep, just give ME a flight that matches up with about the time you think you'll be heading to the airport. You have the requirement, which is an on site stay that begins that day. Disney doesn't really care how long you've actually been there, just what day you check in on site


----------



## VAfamily1998

AngiTN said:


> Yep, just give ME a flight that matches up with about the time you think you'll be heading to the airport. You have the requirement, which is an on site stay that begins that day. Disney doesn't really care how long you've actually been there, just what day you check in on site


Thank you!


----------



## downwithwindows

Luggage tag question, y'all:  I changed our arrival flight information since originally book the magical express. I did call disney to inform them, but the old flight is printed on the little slip that came with the luggage tags.  Called disney again, our CORRECT flight information is in their system, but the cast member was little help in telling me if I could still use luggage pick up / delivery.  Dumb question: would we also get a luggage tag from southwest to place on our bag (so that it makes the correct connecting flight)?


----------



## siskaren

downwithwindows said:


> Luggage tag question, y'all:  I changed our arrival flight information since originally book the magical express. I did call disney to inform them, but the old flight is printed on the little slip that came with the luggage tags.  Called disney again, our CORRECT flight information is in their system, but the cast member was little help in telling me if I could still use luggage pick up / delivery.  Dumb question: would we also get a luggage tag from southwest to place on our bag (so that it makes the correct connecting flight)?



The yellow tag that you use for luggage delivery only tells Disney what resort to take your luggage to; it has no connection to your flight. Every airline puts a tag on your bag so that it gets on the correct flight.


----------



## downwithwindows

Thank you!


----------



## TeeKo

DME question:

I have a reservation for return ride to the airport on the DME. I have only a one night stay at Saratoga (DVC).  I forgot to bring the DME letter that was sent to my home.

Even though I am only at Saratoga for one night, will I still get a confirmation letter with my departure time for the DME? In my experience, I have always gotten that letter the day before I leave but in this instance, I don't check in until the day before I leave.

My flight is this Friday and I have already left home. If anyone knows how this works or if I need to take any action, I would appreciate it.
Thank you!


----------



## goofy4tink

TeeKo said:


> DME question:
> 
> I have a reservation for return ride to the airport on the DME. I have only a one night stay at Saratoga (DVC).  I forgot to bring the DME letter that was sent to my home.
> 
> Even though I am only at Saratoga for one night, will I still get a confirmation letter with my departure time for the DME? In my experience, I have always gotten that letter the day before I leave but in this instance, I don't check in until the day before I leave.
> 
> My flight is this Friday and I have already left home. If anyone knows how this works or if I need to take any action, I would appreciate it.
> Thank you!


When you check in at SSR, just ask them to give you your notice then..if at all possible. I've had this happen before, and it is nerve-wracking. But, it always seems to come out fine.


----------



## Shrfleen

We plan on using Magic Express for the first time. We haven't booked our return flight yet but it appears it maybe at 10pm. Can we check in with the RAC that morning before we go to Disney Springs and have them take our bags to the airport? I don't have any problem checking our bags at the airport if needed, we are flying Southwest and its usually pretty smooth.


----------



## siskaren

Shrfleen said:


> We plan on using Magic Express for the first time. We haven't booked our return flight yet but it appears it maybe at 10pm. Can we check in with the RAC that morning before we go to Disney Springs and have them take our bags to the airport? I don't have any problem checking our bags at the airport if needed, we are flying Southwest and its usually pretty smooth.



Sure.


----------



## JessRose

Is there a list anywhere that has the bus routes for Magical Express?

For example, on our last trip - I think we stopped at Art of Animation, Pop Century and then the bus continued to I think CBR.

We are staying at three different resorts this year - any chance I can check which other resorts we might be stopping at along the way for each of our trips?


----------



## siskaren

JessRose said:


> Is there a list anywhere that has the bus routes for Magical Express?
> 
> For example, on our last trip - I think we stopped at Art of Animation, Pop Century and then the bus continued to I think CBR.
> 
> We are staying at three different resorts this year - any chance I can check which other resorts we might be stopping at along the way for each of our trips?



There are no set routes.


----------



## Je-Ree Olenik

Hi!

Does anyone know how long it takes for ME to pick you up from the airport?


----------



## goofy4tink

Je-Ree Olenik said:


> Hi!
> 
> Does anyone know how long it takes for ME to pick you up from the airport?


Welcome to the Transportation Board!
I assume you mean how long does it take to get to your resort, correct?  Plan on at least 90 mins. I've had times as short as an hour, a few other times a bit longer than 90 mins, but never more than 105 mins!  This is how it all breaks down...And this is from gate to resort, not landing to gate since it can take 15 mins to get to the gate after wheels down.....
gate to tram....5-10 mins depending on walking pace and crowds
tram to main terminal....3-10 mins, depending on wait time for tram
off tram to DME...5-10 mins, again depends on pace
checkin at DME...1-10 mins
in bus line...1-20 mins
on bus, waiting to leave....1-20 mins
drive to your resort...30-45 mins, depending on which  stop you are.

And that doesn't take into account if you have to get your bags (no DME baggage handling between 10pm and 5am).  If you take an average, it comes to around 70 mins. But plan on 90 or so and you'll be happy if it's a shorter time.


----------



## barbliny

I must have been living under a rock these last years!!  I didn't realize until this trip that it was possible to check your luggage at your resort and have it transferred to MCO!  All of these years I thought that I had to lug it around myself.  We always take a late flight out to enjoy the parks and rent a car, so no DME - now I don't have to struggle with big bags from the garage after dropping the car off? 

Maybe it's the phrase 'resort check-in' that never made me take notice.  I usually fly Southwest and check-in for my flight online exactly 24 hours before my flight to secure my boarding number.  I checked and see that Southwest participates in RAC.

So, even though I've actually checked into the flight on my own - I can go to the RAC desk with the bags I want checked for my flight before noon on the day I'm flying?  I assume they tag the luggage and give me my paperwork?  Will they also print my boarding pass so I can avoid that step at the airport?

Has anyone ever had (or heard of) problems with lost luggage using RAC?  I'm guessing the problems would be few and far between (if they exist).


----------



## goofy4tink

barbliny said:


> I must have been living under a rock these last years!!  I didn't realize until this trip that it was possible to check your luggage at your resort and have it transferred to MCO!  All of these years I thought that I had to lug it around myself.  We always take a late flight out to enjoy the parks and rent a car, so no DME - now I don't have to struggle with big bags from the garage after dropping the car off?
> 
> Maybe it's the phrase 'resort check-in' that never made me take notice.  I usually fly Southwest and check-in for my flight online exactly 24 hours before my flight to secure my boarding number.  I checked and see that Southwest participates in RAC.
> 
> So, even though I've actually checked into the flight on my own - I can go to the RAC desk with the bags I want checked for my flight before noon on the day I'm flying?  I assume they tag the luggage and give me my paperwork?  Will they also print my boarding pass so I can avoid that step at the airport?
> 
> Has anyone ever had (or heard of) problems with lost luggage using RAC?  I'm guessing the problems would be few and far between (if they exist).


Yes, you can do that!!! As far as anything happening to your bags, well...the only time I've had my bags do to a different destination was when I checked the bags at the airport!!!! It has never happened at WDW using RAC. The one thing that could possibly happen, especially if traveling later in the day, is that your bags might be put on an earlier flight. In that case, they might not make it to the baggage claim area at your airport...so, you would go to the 'lost luggage' office at the airport. But, that doesn't happen very often!
I tend to use EBCI when flying with SW. I've never had an issue using RAC for my bags. The one issue I have had is when Disney puts my boarding passes on my door the night before I fly home. I've had issues with those at security at MCO. So, when I check my bags at RAC, I ask for new boarding passes.


----------



## barbliny

goofy4tink said:


> The one thing that could possibly happen, especially if traveling later in the day, is that your bags might be put on an earlier flight. In that case, they might not make it to the baggage claim area at your airport...so, you would go to the 'lost luggage' office at the airport. But, that doesn't happen very often!



Ruh Roh!!  We fly at 8:30 pm - last flight out to our local airport.  There are only 3 non-stops to our airport for the day (lots of non-direct flights).


----------



## goofy4tink

barbliny said:


> Ruh Roh!!  We fly at 8:30 pm - last flight out to our local airport.  There are only 3 non-stops to our airport for the day (lots of non-direct flights).


No worries! Do bags get misdirected? Yes. Does it happen a lot? No. I  fly at least 4 times a year. I've only had my bags misdirected once....and that was years ago.


----------



## Shrfleen

The other half our our group is trying to decided when to fly in. We have a reservation at 1900 Park Fare at 6:25pm and if they land in MCO at 4:40pm will they make it in time? We are staying at WL. Could they take DME to the Grand Floridian if they don't have any carry on bags?


----------



## siskaren

Shrfleen said:


> The other half our our group is trying to decided when to fly in. We have a reservation at 1900 Park Fare at 6:25pm and if they land in MCO at 4:40pm will they make it in time? We are staying at WL. Could they take DME to the Grand Floridian if they don't have any carry on bags?



That's pretty tight - I would expect them to get to their hotel by 6:00. They could only take DME to the GF if it's on the same route as WL - you can't get on a bus other than the one you're assigned to.


----------



## goofy4tink

Shrfleen said:


> The other half our our group is trying to decided when to fly in. We have a reservation at 1900 Park Fare at 6:25pm and if they land in MCO at 4:40pm will they make it in time? We are staying at WL. Could they take DME to the Grand Floridian if they don't have any carry on bags?


If their bus to WL also includes a stop at the GF, then sure. They can hop off there. But, if not, no. You can only get on a bus that is going to your particular resort. If the bus isn't going to go to the GF as well, I doubt they will make it in time. We always tell people to figure on 90 mins from gate to resort...and that doesn't mean wheels down, it means walking through the gate. You can spend an addtl 15+ mins taxiing to a gate after landing!!! Then they would have to get off the  bus at WL, and get over to the GF. It would be quickest to get an Uber car vs busing or boating to MK and then boating or monorail to GF.


----------



## Shrfleen

siskaren said:


> That's pretty tight - I would expect them to get to their hotel by 6:00. They could only take DME to the GF if it's on the same route as WL - you can't get on a bus other than the one you're assigned to.





goofy4tink said:


> If their bus to WL also includes a stop at the GF, then sure. They can hop off there. But, if not, no. You can only get on a bus that is going to your particular resort. If the bus isn't going to go to the GF as well, I doubt they will make it in time. We always tell people to figure on 90 mins from gate to resort...and that doesn't mean wheels down, it means walking through the gate. You can spend an addtl 15+ mins taxiing to a gate after landing!!! Then they would have to get off the  bus at WL, and get over to the GF. It would be quickest to get an Uber car vs busing or boating to MK and then boating or monorail to GF.



Thank you both! I'm trying to convince them to fly out earlier but the price for that flight is more expensive. I have a back up reservation for later that evening just not at 1900 Park Fare. I will keep my eye out to see if I can move the 1900 Park Fare reservation to later.


----------



## disneymagicgirl

So if you have a 7:15am flight home you can't use this service, correct? Desk doesn't open til 5 but the bus usually pick up 3hrs prior.


----------



## siskaren

disneymagicgirl said:


> So if you have a 7:15am flight home you can't use this service, correct? Desk doesn't open til 5 but the bus usually pick up 3hrs prior.



Correct.


----------



## Octoberbaby

Okay, we usually drive, so I'm not familiar with DME. I have a few questions...
1. Once I give our tagged luggage to the airport check in, I don't have to worry about it? It will automatically get delivered to our room at POR? 

2. Do I check in for our flight as usual, like any other flight?

3. When we arrive at MCO, where is DME?

4. How long are lines for DME at MCO, and can I expect to be at our resort by 2:30 if we land at 12:30?

5. On our check out day, do I check in for my flight through the DME at our resort and through the airline check in?


----------



## nkereina

Octoberbaby said:


> Okay, we usually drive, so I'm not familiar with DME. I have a few questions...
> 1. Once I give our tagged luggage to the airport check in, I don't have to worry about it? It will automatically get delivered to our room at POR?
> 
> 2. Do I check in for our flight as usual, like any other flight?
> 
> 3. When we arrive at MCO, where is DME?
> 
> 4. How long are lines for DME at MCO, and can I expect to be at our resort by 2:30 if we land at 12:30?
> 
> 5. On our check out day, do I check in for my flight through the DME at our resort and through the airline check in?



1. Correct. Your checked luggage will be delivered to you room approx 3-4 hours AFTER you check-in at the resort. If your plane lands at 12:30pm, you get to the resort at 2pm, you can reasonably expect your luggage around 5pm-6pm. 

2. Yes

3. Ground floor, B terminal, near the other ground transportation and rental car desks. There's some signage at the airport. 

4. Totally depends on time of day, day of the week, time of year, etc. Typical DME time is about 90 minutes, so yes you can expect to be at your resort by 2:30 if you land at 12:30. Only a few times has it taken me longer than 90 minutes. 

5. On check-out day, if you want Disney to handle your checked bags, you need to give them to the Resort Airline Check-in desk. You don't need to check into DME, you just show up at the DME bus stop at your assigned time. Disney will leave something on your door the day before check-out with your assigned pick up time for DME. Resort Airline Check-in and DME are independent of each other.


----------



## Octoberbaby

nkereina said:


> 1. Correct. Your checked luggage will be delivered to you room approx 3-4 hours AFTER you check-in at the resort. If your plane lands at 12:30pm, you get to the resort at 2pm, you can reasonably expect your luggage around 5pm-6pm.
> 
> 2. Yes
> 
> 3. Ground floor, B terminal, near the other ground transportation and rental car desks. There's some signage at the airport.
> 
> 4. Totally depends on time of day, day of the week, time of year, etc. Typical DME time is about 90 minutes, so yes you can expect to be at your resort by 2:30 if you land at 12:30. Only a few times has it taken me longer than 90 minutes.
> 
> 5. On check-out day, if you want Disney to handle your checked bags, you need to give them to the Resort Airline Check-in desk. You don't need to check into DME, you just show up at the DME bus stop at your assigned time. Disney will leave something on your door the day before check-out with your assigned pick up time for DME. Resort Airline Check-in and DME are independent of each other.


Thank you so much!  

I love how I can get such useful info all in one place! I appreciate it!


----------



## siskaren

nkereina said:


> You don't need to check into DME, you just show up at the DME bus stop at your assigned time.



Well, actually, you should be there about 15 minutes before your assigned time, because the assigned time is when the bus is supposed to leave, not arrive.


----------



## nkereina

siskaren said:


> Well, actually, you should be there about 15 minutes before your assigned time, because the assigned time is when the bus is supposed to leave, not arrive.



Right, my point was that there was just nothing you need to do prior to that.


----------



## Kathy Fischer

Hello!  We're going to Disney in October, can't wait! We always use DME but have a question; coming home our flight leaves at 8 am which means we would need to get to the airport by 6 am.  We can check in our bags at our resort the night before but will the DME buses be running that early?  Thanks for your help!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Kathy Fischer said:


> Hello!  We're going to Disney in October, can't wait! We always use DME but have a question; coming home our flight leaves at 8 am which means we would need to get to the airport by 6 am.  We can check in our bags at our resort the night before but will the DME buses be running that early?  Thanks for your help!


DME runs 24 hours, so that won't be a problem.  But, I don't think you can check your bags at the resort the night before.  As bags do need to be checked 3 hrs before the flight leaves, you will have to take your bags with you on the DME bus (they'll put it underneath), and then check the bags yourself at the airport.


----------



## Octoberbaby

Sorry, but I have another question...
On our departure day, our flight leaves at 4:55pm. What time will DME pick us up? We have a reservation at noon at Chef Mickey's. Would we be able to make it?


----------



## siskaren

Octoberbaby said:


> Sorry, but I have another question...
> On our departure day, our flight leaves at 4:55pm. What time will DME pick us up? We have a reservation at noon at Chef Mickey's. Would we be able to make it?



DME will pick you up 3 hours before your flight, plus or minus 15 minutes, so figure between 1:40-2:10. Where are you staying? If you're at CR, you should be fine. If you're at another resort, it could be tight.


----------



## Octoberbaby

siskaren said:


> DME will pick you up 3 hours before your flight, plus or minus 15 minutes, so figure between 1:40-2:10. Where are you staying? If you're at CR, you should be fine. If you're at another resort, it could be tight.


Thank you!

We are staying at POR.


----------



## AngiTN

Kathy Fischer said:


> Hello!  We're going to Disney in October, can't wait! We always use DME but have a question; coming home our flight leaves at 8 am which means we would need to get to the airport by 6 am.  *We can check in our bags at our resort the night before* but will the DME buses be running that early?  Thanks for your help!


RAC closes at noon each day, it won't operate at night. So you'd have to check them in before noon the day before and I'm pretty sure they will only take them for your flight for that day. It's not ME that you leave your bags with, it's just like curbside check in at the airport. I don't know that they'll do that so far in advance of your flight.

As for trying to do it the day you leave, you have to check them at least 3 hours before your flight and I don't think RAC opens early enough. I'm afraid you'll have to bring them on DME with you.


----------



## akemom

My flight leaves at 8:10am, should I be expecting to board DME around 5am? Will I be able to check my bag when the desk opens at 5am or will that be cutting it too close? Thanks!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

akemom said:


> My flight leaves at 8:10am, should I be expecting to board DME around 5am? Will I be able to check my bag when the desk opens at 5am or will that be cutting it too close? Thanks!


You'll get a notice the night before what time your bus leaves.  If it's like 5:15, you can probably check it.


----------



## goofy4tink

akemom said:


> My flight leaves at 8:10am, should I be expecting to board DME around 5am? Will I be able to check my bag when the desk opens at 5am or will that be cutting it too close? Thanks!


For an 8:10am flight, you will be picked up between 4:50 and 5:15ish.  The RAC counter opens at 5. In order to use this service, you must be done with your checkin, and walking away no less than 3 hrs prior to departure.  You should be at the DME bus stop at least 10 mins prior to your stated p/u time. That time is the time the bus is scheduled to leave the resort, not the time you should be walking over to the stop. So, I wouldn't count on being able to use RAC to check your bags. We usually say that if your flight departs prior to 8:30am, you can't use RAC.


----------



## kneemeister

My check out day is Nov 18th but my flight leaves at 6:45A on the 19th, I hate to add a night to my reservation if my bus to the airport is at 3:45 AM, I would rather just hang out for a few hours, do I need to reserve a ride back to the airport based on the last flight out before midnight?


----------



## SoShiny

Hi all. I am sure that this has been asked, so my apologies in advance. I am flying Delta and get a free checked bag with my AmEx card. Can I use RAC?


----------



## AngiTN

SoShiny said:


> Hi all. I am sure that this has been asked, so my apologies in advance. I am flying Delta and get a free checked bag with my AmEx card. Can I use RAC?


Yes, done it many times myself. No problems
Sometimes they ask to see the card, sometimes they do not, so have it with you, just in case


----------



## siskaren

SoShiny said:


> Hi all. I am sure that this has been asked, so my apologies in advance. I am flying Delta and get a free checked bag with my AmEx card. Can I use RAC?



Since Delta is a participating airline, yes. (That's the only criteria.)


----------



## cadd10

Maybe this has been asked before, but if I have a flight to MCO the night before my reservation the next day, can I use Magical Express from Orlando to Pop?


----------



## goofy4tink

kneemeister said:


> My check out day is Nov 18th but my flight leaves at 6:45A on the 19th, I hate to add a night to my reservation if my bus to the airport is at 3:45 AM, I would rather just hang out for a few hours, do I need to reserve a ride back to the airport based on the last flight out before midnight?


Yes, you can call dme directly and explain your situation. You should have no trouble. 



cadd10 said:


> Maybe this has been asked before, but if I have a flight to MCO the night before my reservation the next day, can I use Magical Express from Orlando to Pop?


You can only use dme when you have an active resort reservation. So, no, you can't take dme the night prior to your resort reservation starts.


----------



## cadd10

goofy4tink said:


> You can only use dme when you have an active resort reservation. So, no, you can't take dme the night prior to your resort reservation starts.



I called Magical Express this morning and they said I could take it.  So now I don't know what to do.


----------



## AngiTN

cadd10 said:


> Maybe this has been asked before, but if I have a flight to MCO the night before my reservation the next day, can I use Magical Express from Orlando to Pop?





goofy4tink said:


> You can only use dme when you have an active resort reservation. So, no, you can't take dme the night prior to your resort reservation starts.


Don't people fly in to MCO, spend the night at the Hyatt or off site, then head to Disney the next day all the time? I sure thought they did


----------



## goofy4tink

cadd10 said:


> I called Magical Express this morning and they said I could take it.  So now I don't know what to do.


Are you planning on staying close to the airport that night and taking DME in the morning? If so, yes, you can take the bus. But, you're taking it when your resort reservation is active.



AngiTN said:


> Don't people fly in to MCO, spend the night at the Hyatt or off site, then head to Disney the next day all the time? I sure thought they did


I made an assumption...probably shouldn't have. I didn't think the poster was staying at the airport that night. There have been people that have arrived very late, into MCO, and wanted to take DME to their resort. But weren't allowed to because their reservation wasn't active yet. That's what I thought was going on  here.


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> I made an assumption...probably shouldn't have. I didn't think the poster was staying at the airport that night. There have been people that have arrived very late, into MCO, and wanted to take DME to their resort. But weren't allowed to because their reservation wasn't active yet. That's what I thought was going on  here.


That I don't know myself. Not entirely clear now that you mention it. I wasn't thinking about someone going to the resort and not having a room for the night (that just sounds like all kinds of awful) so I also made an assumption that they were talking about taking ME in the morning. But after re-reading the post it wasn't clear


----------



## odd man out

Planning a trip for March - 5 nights at AKL, 4 day park hopper passes. I'm on the fence wrt DME vs car rental. I've always had a car at WDW, but this is the first trip without kids so we might like to just use WDW transportation this time (no need to go off site, less walking/rushing). Getting to WDW seems pretty straight forward for us. There is one best flight option to WDW (earliest, chepest, non-stop). We would arrive around 5 PM - have dinner, enjoy the resort. But going home there may be an option of taking a later flight so we could enjoy the morning at WDW before departure. Our resort and airline participates in RAC.

Q1. Is there a limit to how early you can check your bags for RAC? It says RAC must be complete 3 hrs before departure and opens at 5 AM. If I had a 5 PM flight, could I check the bags before breakfast?

Q2. What times are people really assigned for the return bus? It says it will about 3 hrs ahead of flight departure. How much more or less than 3 hrs may that be.


----------



## AngiTN

odd man out said:


> Planning a trip for March - 5 nights at AKL, 4 day park hopper passes. I'm on the fence wrt DME vs car rental. I've always had a car at WDW, but this is the first trip without kids so we might like to just use WDW transportation this time (no need to go off site, less walking/rushing). Getting to WDW seems pretty straight forward for us. There is one best flight option to WDW (earliest, chepest, non-stop). We would arrive around 5 PM - have dinner, enjoy the resort. But going home there may be an option of taking a later flight so we could enjoy the morning at WDW before departure. Our resort and airline participates in RAC.
> 
> Q1. Is there a limit to how early you can check your bags for RAC? It says RAC must be complete 3 hrs before departure and opens at 5 AM. If I had a 5 PM flight, could I check the bags before breakfast?
> 
> Q2. What times are people really assigned for the return bus? It says it will about 3 hrs ahead of flight departure. How much more or less than 3 hrs may that be.


1. No limit. We've used RAC for 10PM flights with no issue. We use RAC without use ME for return to the airport
2. People are really assigned a time that is 3 hours before their flight departs. When we still used ME we never had a time fluctuate off that 3 hours. Just remember you need to be there 15 min before the time it gives you on the form.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

odd man out said:


> Planning a trip for March - 5 nights at AKL, 4 day park hopper passes. I'm on the fence wrt DME vs car rental. I've always had a car at WDW, but this is the first trip without kids so we might like to just use WDW transportation this time (no need to go off site, less walking/rushing). Getting to WDW seems pretty straight forward for us. There is one best flight option to WDW (earliest, chepest, non-stop). We would arrive around 5 PM - have dinner, enjoy the resort. But going home there may be an option of taking a later flight so we could enjoy the morning at WDW before departure. Our resort and airline participates in RAC.
> 
> Q1. Is there a limit to how early you can check your bags for RAC? It says RAC must be complete 3 hrs before departure and opens at 5 AM. If I had a 5 PM flight, could I check the bags before breakfast?
> 
> Q2. What times are people really assigned for the return bus? It says it will about 3 hrs ahead of flight departure. How much more or less than 3 hrs may that be.


To add to what previous poster said, DME basically leaves each resort every half hour, and they'll essentially put you on the bus that's closest to the 3 hour mark.  So, it will not be more than 15 min from the 3 hr mark, and usually within 10.

If you arrange your own transport to MCO, you'll want to be at MCO two hours before your flight, which means leaving Disney no later than 2 1/2 hours before flight.  So, you're looking at about a half hour longer at the resort if you take a cab or uber (plus no stress of missing the bus). 

Though, if you do miss the bus.... there's still a cab and uber anyway.

Either way, you should use RAC for luggage.  No reason at all not to use it.


----------



## goofy4tink

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> To add to what previous poster said, DME basically leaves each resort every half hour, and they'll essentially put you on the bus that's closest to the 3 hour mark.  So, it will not be more than 15 min from the 3 hr mark, and usually within 10.
> 
> If you arrange your own transport to MCO, you'll want to be at MCO two hours before your flight, which means leaving Disney no later than 2 1/2 hours before flight.  So, you're looking at about a half hour longer at the resort if you take a cab or uber (plus no stress of missing the bus).
> 
> Though, if you do miss the bus.... there's still a cab and uber anyway.
> 
> Either way, you should use RAC for luggage.  No reason at all not to use it.


There is no guarantee that a DME bus will be leaving your resort at any given time. The bus stops only if there are guests signed up to use it at that time period. There have been guests that figured they would just 'catch' the next bus, only to find that there was no next bus....well, at least not for awhile.


----------



## Ver1tas

Hey there, long time lurker..love all the info on here. 

Quick question: we're contemplating flying in early and taking DME the next morning to our resort. Any chance we can check the bags with DME for them to transport to the hotel (given they would come in the night before the "flight" we give disney as ours)?  I'm assuming we would be responsible for our bags, but wasn't sure if we could somehow give them to the check-in counter for DME to transport so we can hop off the bus and go straight to a park on our first day.

TIA!


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

Ver1tas said:


> Hey there, long time lurker..love all the info on here.
> 
> Quick question: we're contemplating flying in early and taking DME the next morning to our resort. Any chance we can check the bags with DME for them to transport to the hotel (given they would come in the night before the "flight" we give disney as ours)?  I'm assuming we would be responsible for our bags, but wasn't sure if we could somehow give them to the check-in counter for DME to transport so we can hop off the bus and go straight to a park on our first day.
> 
> TIA!


You will have to bring your luggage to the dme  line. They will put your luggage under your bus and you will have to claim them when you get off the bus.  You can then give them to bell services at your resort before heading to the parks. It will only take a few minutes. 

When you get to your room when you get back from the parks call bell services and they bring your luggage to your room.


----------



## goofy4tink

Ver1tas said:


> Hey there, long time lurker..love all the info on here.
> 
> Quick question: we're contemplating flying in early and taking DME the next morning to our resort. Any chance we can check the bags with DME for them to transport to the hotel (given they would come in the night before the "flight" we give disney as ours)?  I'm assuming we would be responsible for our bags, but wasn't sure if we could somehow give them to the check-in counter for DME to transport so we can hop off the bus and go straight to a park on our first day.
> 
> TIA!


Here's the issue. You get to use DME, for a ride to your resort and to have your luggage taken care of, when you have an active resort reservation. Your reservation doesn't become active until the next morning. So, if you tagged your bags with the yellow DME tags, your bags would just sit there, until the next day. The problem with that is sometimes those bags get put to the side and overlooked!  
And you can't hand the bags to the DME CMs at the DME checkin area either. They are not equipped to handle baggage. So, you will have to take your bags with you, on the bus. When you get off the bus, the bags will be handed to you. You can then store them with Bell Services/Luggage Assistance until your room is ready. At that point, you will need to call Bell Services to have your bags brought to the room....and a tip would be expected.
You will take about 15 mins longer to give the bags to Bell Services....shouldn't hold you up too much.


----------



## AngiTN

Ver1tas said:


> Hey there, long time lurker..love all the info on here.
> 
> Quick question:* we're contemplating flying in early and taking DME the next morning to our resort*. Any chance we can check the bags with DME for them to transport to the hotel (given they would come in the night before the "flight" we give disney as ours)?  I'm assuming we would be responsible for our bags, but wasn't sure if we could somehow give them to the check-in counter for DME to transport so we can hop off the bus and go straight to a park on our first day.
> 
> TIA!


Am I the only one confused by the bold? 
Why would you fly in early and then take DME the next morning?

Is that a typo? Do you mean fly in LATE and then take DME in the next morning?
If so, what I do is fly in late, take DME to Disney, stay a night at the cheapest place we can, which is usually standard room at Value resort. We let DME handle our bags (as long as it's before 10:00) and have bell services hold the bags that night and then move them to our resort the next morning. We get up, give bell services our carry on bags we had and then head to the park for the day. We leave the park and go to the new resort and our bags have made it by then. We call for them and have them all delivered. Works like a champ


----------



## goofy4tink

AngiTN said:


> Am I the only one confused by the bold?
> Why would you fly in early and then take DME the next morning?
> 
> Is that a typo? Do you mean fly in LATE and then take DME in the next morning?
> If so, what I do is fly in late, take DME to Disney, stay a night at the cheapest place we can, which is usually standard room at Value resort. We let DME handle our bags (as long as it's before 10:00) and have bell services hold the bags that night and then move them to our resort the next morning. We get up, give bell services our carry on bags we had and then head to the park for the day. We leave the park and go to the new resort and our bags have made it by then. We call for them and have them all delivered. Works like a champ


I 'think' they mean early for the resort reservation, not early in the day.  So, yes, arrive late the day before the reservation starts, then take DME early the next morning.


----------



## Belle'sFan

Is it possible to use the RAC to check your bags the night before your departure?  We will likely have an early flight out and RAC will not be open early enough in the morning.


----------



## AngiTN

Belle'sFan said:


> Is it possible to use the RAC to check your bags the night before your departure?  We will likely have an early flight out and RAC will not be open early enough in the morning.


No. They aren't open at night. They close at noon (or is it 1:00 now?) each day
And you have to be flying that day. 
RAC is curbside checkin at the airport, just located at Disney instead of the airport.
I don't believe you can go to the airport and check your bags the day before you fly.
Same with RAC


----------



## Ver1tas

goofy4tink said:


> I 'think' they mean early for the resort reservation, not early in the day.  So, yes, arrive late the day before the reservation starts, then take DME early the next morning.



This. Sorry for the loose use of the term early... Meant early for the vacation, not early time wise. Thanks so much for the answers, we booked a value room for our first night and will just take DME when we get in.


----------



## CounselorX

I've always been a light packer and have never checked baggage in my life, but this trip will be a first for that. So, departing Pop Century and flying American Airlines. I am supposed to call the BAGS number and pay for the bag prior to checking my bag at the resort. Do I get a confirmation number that I paid or does the employee just confirm that in their system?


----------



## cm387

Does anyone know if there is an age minimum to take magical express?  My husband & kids are flying today and there is a chance they may get separated.  Would magical express take my 17 & 16 year olds to the resort or would they have to wait for dad?


----------



## goofy4tink

cm387 said:


> Does anyone know if there is an age minimum to take magical express?  My husband & kids are flying today and there is a chance they may get separated.  Would magical express take my 17 & 16 year olds to the resort or would they have to wait for dad?


I believe the minimum age to use DME is 12. It was 16, but I believe they changed it to 12. Your kids shouldn't have an issue.


----------



## AngiTN

goofy4tink said:


> I believe the minimum age to use DME is 12. It was 16, but I believe they changed it to 12. Your kids shouldn't have an issue.


Wow, I'm about as far from a helicopter parent as one can be but I can't fathom putting a 12 yo on the DME alone. Amazing.


----------



## cm387

I don't think I could send my almost 12 year old either......wow.....the 17 year old will be 18 in 2 months and the 16 year old is a girl....no offense guys but she's more mature than my husband 
Thanks for the feed back!


----------



## AngiTN

cm387 said:


> I don't think I could send my almost 12 year old either......wow.....the 17 year old will be 18 in 2 months and the 16 year old is a girl....no offense guys but she's more mature than my husband
> Thanks for the feed back!


LOL... I think that probably is pretty standard for most 16 yo girls and most husbands 

Yeah, I'd send kids the ages of yours no problem. Heck at 17 they are heading off to college so riding ME will be NOTHING


----------



## goofy4tink

cm387 said:


> I don't think I could send my almost 12 year old either......wow.....the 17 year old will be 18 in 2 months and the 16 year old is a girl....no offense guys but she's more mature than my husband
> Thanks for the feed back!


Nope, I wouldn't be sending my 12 y/o alone either!! Evidently, there were a lot of instances where kids were flying in solo, and parents wanted them to be able to use the bus. Go figure.

I know that when my dd used to fly to Orlando with her father, she was the one who got them to the DME area. I'm amazed that he can find it now, even after doing it many times with us!!


----------



## Lisa75

Question.  If using different airlines in and out as long as the departing carrier is a participating airline can you use RAC?


----------



## siskaren

Lisa75 said:


> Question.  If using different airlines in and out as long as the departing carrier is a participating airline can you use RAC?



All that matters is the departing carrier.


----------



## connorsmom911

We are staying at CSR at the end of October, party of 5 (2 seniors, 1 with mobility issues renting an ECV, 1 adult and 2 kids, 14 and 10).  

A couple of questions...

Our return flight home on Southwest departs MCO 8:35am. If RAC opens at 5am (any idea how "on time" they are?), and we are there with our bags right at 5am (or 5-10 mins before), what are the odds that we will make the "luggage checked 3 hrs before flight", and make our DME pickup, which I'm going to guess is 5:30am?  Is it cutting it way too close to even try?  Should we just take our bags to the DME bus and check them at the airport ourselves?  I'm worried about the time available at MCO with security lines, etc, as my dad will need extra assistance (wheelchair) at the airport getting to the gate, and we need to check in with gate agents as he has an extra seat booked, so adding dealing with our luggage at the airport is going to add stress.

Also, what time should we call bell services to help us get the luggage to the front lobby?  I don't think we will be able to manage it ourselves as my dad will be returning his rental ECV to bell services at the same time.

Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

connorsmom911 said:


> We are staying at CSR at the end of October, party of 5 (2 seniors, 1 with mobility issues renting an ECV, 1 adult and 2 kids, 14 and 10).
> 
> A couple of questions...
> 
> Our return flight home on Southwest departs MCO 8:35am. If RAC opens at 5am (any idea how "on time" they are?), and we are there with our bags right at 5am (or 5-10 mins before), what are the odds that we will make the "luggage checked 3 hrs before flight", and make our DME pickup, which I'm going to guess is 5:30am?  Is it cutting it way too close to even try?  Should we just take our bags to the DME bus and check them at the airport ourselves?  I'm worried about the time available at MCO with security lines, etc, as my dad will need extra assistance (wheelchair) at the airport getting to the gate, and we need to check in with gate agents as he has an extra seat booked, so adding dealing with our luggage at the airport is going to add stress.
> 
> Also, what time should we call bell services to help us get the luggage to the front lobby?  I don't think we will be able to manage it ourselves as my dad will be returning his rental ECV to bell services at the same time.
> 
> Thanks!


I would call Bell Services by 4:30. That gives them plenty of time to get to you, load you up and get you over to RAC. Have just one person go with the bags to RAC....let everyone else stand to the side just in case they're needed for checkin. If you're there before they open, you should be done by 5:10. Once you know that the others won't be needed to check the bags and get boarding passes (RAC has usually allowed just one person per family to check everyone else in), send the others to the DME bus stop....very close to the RAC area. IF, for some reason you aren't quite done checking in when the bus rolls in, the others can let the driver know you'll be right there. With a flight time of 8:35, your p/u time could be 5:20-5:50. There is a 15 min window on either side for p/u's....you'll know better when you get your pick up letter the day before. If your pick up time is before 5:25, I would be very tempted to just take the bags with me on the bus and check them at the airport...especially if there are others in line before you, waiting to check their bags at RAC!


----------



## connorsmom911

goofy4tink said:


> I would call Bell Services by 4:30. That gives them plenty of time to get to you, load you up and get you over to RAC. Have just one person go with the bags to RAC....let everyone else stand to the side just in case they're needed for checkin. If you're there before they open, you should be done by 5:10. Once you know that the others won't be needed to check the bags and get boarding passes (RAC has usually allowed just one person per family to check everyone else in), send the others to the DME bus stop....very close to the RAC area. IF, for some reason you aren't quite done checking in when the bus rolls in, the others can let the driver know you'll be right there. With a flight time of 8:35, your p/u time could be 5:20-5:50. There is a 15 min window on either side for p/u's....you'll know better when you get your pick up letter the day before. If your pick up time is before 5:25, I would be very tempted to just take the bags with me on the bus and check them at the airport...especially if there are others in line before you, waiting to check their bags at RAC!


 
Thank you!


----------



## Neverbeast

DH had a change in his work schedule last minute and will have to fly home two nights early (boooo). He'll be driving there with us and everyone else will drive home without him.

Trip is pretty soon (10 days) so I assumed the easiest thing is to just let the desk know when we check in and have them get him set up with a DME spot for departure? He won't have any bags to check since we're driving them back. Tell me this isn't a big deal and I don't need to fret?


----------



## AngiTN

Neverbeast said:


> DH had a change in his work schedule last minute and will have to fly home two nights early (boooo). He'll be driving there with us and everyone else will drive home without him.
> 
> Trip is pretty soon (10 days) so I assumed the easiest thing is to just let the desk know when we check in and have them get him set up with a DME spot for departure? He won't have any bags to check since we're driving them back. Tell me this isn't a big deal and I don't need to fret?


This is not a big deal in any way and you do not need to fret.
DH had to leave before us last year
No issues at all
You can schedule it all yourself if you want. Or just let the resort do it. Either way


----------



## Neverbeast

I already posted a similar question in the dining board but does checking in to DME trigger a check out for him? I assume that would mean his DDP would end?

Did you experience that with your husband?


----------



## AngiTN

Neverbeast said:


> I already posted a similar question in the dining board but does checking in to DME trigger a check out for him? I assume that would mean his DDP would end?
> 
> Did you experience that with your husband?


We do not use dining plan but I know it would not 
No matter what you do with ME you are a Disney guest till midnight on check out day and keep all privileges till midnight


----------



## Neverbeast

Thank you, this is super helpful.


----------



## goofy4tink

Neverbeast said:


> I already posted a similar question in the dining board but does checking in to DME trigger a check out for him? I assume that would mean his DDP would end?
> 
> Did you experience that with your husband?


Dining credits are pretty much all lumped together, so even if one person leaves, it makes no difference. That's why it's an issue if you are doing the DDP, but some of your group either arrives late, or departs early...you still have to pay for their entire stay if you book your reservation with them all being there.


----------



## lindsayjs

I wasn't sure where to put this question:
Can I call the DME line to double check my return flight info or does this have to be done through my TA? Since I'm doing a split stay I'm a touch paranoid it's not all in order.


----------



## maryr1oz

Hi guys, i have a ME question - we are planning a trip next year to WDW from Australia, we'll be travelling for nearly 24 hours before arriving at MCO in the evening and i'm planning on staying at the airport Hyatt that night, before transferring to POFQ the next morning. When we check out of POFQ we want to return to MCO to collect a rental car (much cheaper rate here than closer to property). So, do i just have a look at random flights which would suit the pick up/drop off times that i want to use the ME, or do they have provisions for people like us who aren't actually flying in/out at the transfer times? Thanks!


----------



## goofy4tink

lindsayjs said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this question:
> Can I call the DME line to double check my return flight info or does this have to be done through my TA? Since I'm doing a split stay I'm a touch paranoid it's not all in order.


You can try calling now, but since you've used a TA, DME people may want to speak with only the TA. BUT.....you really don't have to worry. When you get to the check in podium at MCO, for DME, they will most likely recite your return plans to make sure they're correct in the system. If not, you can just wait until you move to your departure resort. Then, just go to the front desk, and make sure they have the correct DME departure info for you. If, for some reason they don't, just give them your info then. DME needs a bit of leeway to get you into their system..so do it at least 24 hrs before departure.



maryr1oz said:


> Hi guys, i have a ME question - we are planning a trip next year to WDW from Australia, we'll be travelling for nearly 24 hours before arriving at MCO in the evening and i'm planning on staying at the airport Hyatt that night, before transferring to POFQ the next morning. When we check out of POFQ we want to return to MCO to collect a rental car (much cheaper rate here than closer to property). So, do i just have a look at random flights which would suit the pick up/drop off times that i want to use the ME, or do they have provisions for people like us who aren't actually flying in/out at the transfer times? Thanks!


You can call DME ad explain what time you need to be at MCO...that you aren't flying but just renting a car. They are usually more than happy to help out.


----------



## lindsayjs

goofy4tink said:


> You can try calling now, but since you've used a TA, DME people may want to speak with only the TA. BUT.....you really don't have to worry. When you get to the check in podium at MCO, for DME, they will most likely recite your return plans to make sure they're correct in the system. If not, you can just wait until you move to your departure resort. Then, just go to the front desk, and make sure they have the correct DME departure info for you. If, for some reason they don't, just give them your info then. DME needs a bit of leeway to get you into their system..so do it at least 24 hrs before departure.



Thank you! You've completely eased my mind.


----------



## maryr1oz

Thank you so much @goofy4tink !! So much appreciated


----------



## JoanneDisFan

What are the lines like for RAC in the morning when they first open.  I have a 9am flight and wondered how much time I need to check bags before getting on DME?


----------



## Fangorn

JoanneDisFan said:


> What are the lines like for RAC in the morning when they first open.  I have a 9am flight and wondered how much time I need to check bags before getting on DME?



RAC can be very busy when it first opens (5am).  Since DME will be picking you up around 6am, I'd be down there just after they open to make sure the bags get checked before DME pickup. 

Steve


----------



## DisneyMom93

Eeek.  Couldn't find answer to my questions and didn't want to read 94 pages.  Sorry!

I have two reservations because we are staying longer than 14 days.  First res is a package, second is room only.  I didn't have the flight info at time of booking so I left it out.  I recently did the online form with my arrival and departure dates.  It only asked for one reservation number so I entered the first booking, but the departure date obviously doesn't match up.  I was told that they "linked" my two reservations together so we can hopefully stay in the same room.  

I have not received an email confirmation but with Hurricane Irma I'm not expecting one right away.  I also don't see anything in my reservation showing my Magical Transportation info, even though I did request it with "I will add the flight info later" option. 

Will I have to:
1) Fill out a separate online form with second res for my departure, or will the dates I put in suffice? 
2) Call to explain my situation? 
3) Call to confirm they got my request? (I printed it out.)


----------



## AngiTN

I'd just fill out the ME forms twice
1st with arrival info only, using first confirmation number
2nd with departure info only, using 2nd confirmation number


----------



## DisneyMom93

AngiTN said:


> I'd just fill out the ME forms twice
> 1st with arrival info only, using first confirmation number
> 2nd with departure info only, using 2nd confirmation number


Ok thanks!  Will do!


----------



## annmorr

My original arrival date was supposed to be on this past Monday, and I have Magical Express yellow luggage tags for that date.  However, due to Irma, I am actually going to arrive tomorrow instead.  My resort and my reservation number have remained the same, but of course the date on the luggage tags is wrong. Is it ok to still use those tags to have Magical Express pull my luggage at MCO and deliver to me at my resort?  Or since I'm arriving on a different date than what shows on the tag will I need to gather my luggage at MCO on arrival there prior to boarding the bus?
Thanks !


----------



## AngiTN

annmorr said:


> My original arrival date was supposed to be on this past Monday, and I have Magical Express yellow luggage tags for that date.  However, due to Irma, I am actually going to arrive tomorrow instead.  My resort and my reservation number have remained the same, but of course the date on the luggage tags is wrong. Is it ok to still use those tags to have Magical Express pull my luggage at MCO and deliver to me at my resort?  Or since I'm arriving on a different date than what shows on the tag will I need to gather my luggage at MCO on arrival there prior to boarding the bus?
> Thanks !


No matter what you won't have to grab your bags. You can just take your claim checks to the ME check in desk and they'll enter the numbers and have them get your bags. They've got a system in place for doing just that.
Now, using the tags with a different date, I'm going to say it won't matter at all. The important thing is that confirmation number. They will scan it and it will give them all the info them need to route the bags to you at your resort. Including your new arrival date. I would probably write in the new date on the tag, just put a line through the old date and write in the new one. But it's probably really not necessary. Just like when I switched resorts last trip. Our confirmation number didn't change so I used the same tags. I just put a line in the old resort name and wrote the new one on the tag. Bags made it to us just fine. 
But if you want, give ME a call and see exactly what they suggest. But all else fails, just take your claim checks to the desk and you'll be fine.


----------



## Fangorn

annmorr said:


> My original arrival date was supposed to be on this past Monday, and I have Magical Express yellow luggage tags for that date.  However, due to Irma, I am actually going to arrive tomorrow instead.  My resort and my reservation number have remained the same, but of course the date on the luggage tags is wrong. Is it ok to still use those tags to have Magical Express pull my luggage at MCO and deliver to me at my resort?  Or since I'm arriving on a different date than what shows on the tag will I need to gather my luggage at MCO on arrival there prior to boarding the bus?
> Thanks !



AngiTN is correct,  using your existing yellow tags is just fine. Anything actually printed on the tags is irrelevant. All that matters is your reservation number which is included in or otherwise linked to the bar code on the tag. The underlying reservation controls where and when. More than once, I've changed resorts at the last minute (after I've received the tags). Every time I call and every time they tell me not to worry about it as long as the confirmation number remains the same. They usually tell me that if it makes me feel better, I can mark through the old resort and write in the new one. The printed words are just there to give guests a sense of security that their bags will go to the right resort. DME only goes by the actual reservation.

Steve


----------



## annmorr

AngiTN said:


> No matter what you won't have to grab your bags. You can just take your claim checks to the ME check in desk and they'll enter the numbers and have them get your bags. They've got a system in place for doing just that.
> Now, using the tags with a different date, I'm going to say it won't matter at all. The important thing is that confirmation number. They will scan it and it will give them all the info them need to route the bags to you at your resort. Including your new arrival date. I would probably write in the new date on the tag, just put a line through the old date and write in the new one. But it's probably really not necessary. Just like when I switched resorts last trip. Our confirmation number didn't change so I used the same tags. I just put a line in the old resort name and wrote the new one on the tag. Bags made it to us just fine.
> But if you want, give ME a call and see exactly what they suggest. But all else fails, just take your claim checks to the desk and you'll be fine.




Thanks for giving me peace of mind - I'll go ahead and do your suggestion of crossing out the date, thanks!


----------



## annmorr

Fangorn said:


> AngiTN is correct,  using your existing yellow tags is just fine. Anything actually printed on the tags is irrelevant. All that matters is your reservation number which is included in or otherwise linked to the bar code on the tag. The underlying reservation controls where and when. More than once, I've changed resorts at the last minute (after I've received the tags). Every time I call and every time they tell me not to worry about it as long as the confirmation number remains the same. They usually tell me that if it makes me feel better, I can mark through the old resort and write in the new one. The printed words are just there to give guests a sense of security that their bags will go to the right resort. DME only goes by the actual reservation.
> 
> Steve



great, I appreciate your confirmation  that bags will make it with no problem, thanks.


----------



## DemonLlama

We have a reservation for Dec. 14 - 19 but thanks to some schedule changes and cheaper airfare, we will actually be flying into MCO on the 13th and staying with friends.

These friends actually live very close to MCO. Is it possible to still avail ourselves of DME by returning to the airport the morning of Dec. 14th when our reservation kicks in, with our luggage in tow,  to get to our resort? We won't have a car and it would be far easier for our friends to deposit us back at MCO than having to get us over to Pop Century.


----------



## Fangorn

DemonLlama said:


> We have a reservation for Dec. 14 - 19 but thanks to some schedule changes and cheaper airfare, we will actually be flying into MCO on the 13th and staying with friends.
> 
> These friends actually live very close to MCO. Is it possible to still avail ourselves of DME by returning to the airport the morning of Dec. 14th when our reservation kicks in, with our luggage in tow,  to get to our resort? We won't have a car and it would be far easier for our friends to deposit us back at MCO than having to get us over to Pop Century.



Absolutely. Not a problem. You still need to make a DME reservation,  of course,  but all you need to do is call them and let them know about what time you expect to be there. 

Steve


----------



## miksicnarf

I'm using DME for the first time. Trip was planned on short notice but in enough time for me to receive Magic Bands and DME documents. Now, on VERY short notice a friend is joining me for a couple days. I've added her to my reservations and arranged DME for her, but her MB won't be mailed and I'm not sure if she'll receive anything for DME. She's coming from a different state and her dates are different from mine. My question is: What will she have to do to board DME at MCO with no documents or MB? Luggage isn't an issue, she'll only have carryon. Since her name is on the resort reservation, will that confirmation number be sufficient?


----------



## Fangorn

miksicnarf said:


> I'm using DME for the first time. Trip was planned on short notice but in enough time for me to receive Magic Bands and DME documents. Now, on VERY short notice a friend is joining me for a couple days. I've added her to my reservations and arranged DME for her, but her MB won't be mailed and I'm not sure if she'll receive anything for DME. She's coming from a different state and her dates are different from mine. My question is: What will she have to do to board DME at MCO with no documents or MB? Luggage isn't an issue, she'll only have carryon. Since her name is on the resort reservation, will that confirmation number be sufficient?



Yes. As long as she is on the resort reservation,  she is entitled to a trip on DME. She will need to stop at the DME counter so they can look her up in the system. They can look het up by name,  but it's easier if she has the reservation number,  so just text or email that number to her.  All will be well. 

Steve


----------



## goofy4tink

miksicnarf said:


> I'm using DME for the first time. Trip was planned on short notice but in enough time for me to receive Magic Bands and DME documents. Now, on VERY short notice a friend is joining me for a couple days. I've added her to my reservations and arranged DME for her, but her MB won't be mailed and I'm not sure if she'll receive anything for DME. She's coming from a different state and her dates are different from mine. My question is: What will she have to do to board DME at MCO with no documents or MB? Luggage isn't an issue, she'll only have carryon. Since her name is on the resort reservation, will that confirmation number be sufficient?


She should be prepared to show ID. If she has the resort reservation info, things will go more quickly. They will find her in the reservation and print out a note that allows her into the bus. Easy peasy.


----------



## tink15823

I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered. We generally alway get in at 7:30 am and can have ME get our bags without a worry. However our upcoming April trip I booked a 9:45 pm arivel from Pittsburgh to MCO . My husband said d we will have to get our bags. I thought if we landed prior to 10:00 pm we do not . That leads me to my second question if they are able to collect our bags can we request them delivered the next day as we have a room only the first night and our package starts the next day. In the off chance we would have to change rooms our bags could go to the new room . TIA


----------



## AngiTN

tink15823 said:


> I'm sorry if this has been asked and answered. We generally alway get in at 7:30 am and can have ME get our bags without a worry. However our upcoming April trip I booked a 9:45 pm arivel from Pittsburgh to MCO . My husband said d we will have to get our bags. I thought if we landed prior to 10:00 pm we do not . That leads me to my second question if they are able to collect our bags can we request them delivered the next day as we have a room only the first night and our package starts the next day. In the off chance we would have to change rooms our bags could go to the new room . TIA


You are correct. If you arrive before 10:00, they will get your bags. 
And yes, you can request they hold them and deliver them later to your next room (we have done this exact thing with a late arrival). It's wise to put a Do Not Disturb sign out just in case someone forgets and tries to deliver the bags anyway.

Also, just to note, I had a flight landing at a similar time as yours and our flight was delayed. The folks from Bags Inc get off at 10:00 so, once they are gone, the bags show up at baggage claim, no matter how they are tagged. If your flight ends up delayed and ends up landing after 10:00 the bags will come on to baggage claim, even with the yellow tags. So if you are delayed and it's after 10:00, you'll need to go to baggage claim and get your bags. If you don't, they'll sit there overnight. The airline will pull them and put them aside till morning. When the Bags, Inc folks come back in, they make the rounds to the various airlines and pull all the bags that sat there overnight and get them off to Disney. I don't like the idea of my bags sitting around the airport all night, since you never know when they might grow legs inadvertently.


----------



## tink15823

AngiTN said:


> You are correct. If you arrive before 10:00, they will get your bags.
> And yes, you can request they hold them and deliver them later to your next room (we have done this exact thing with a late arrival). It's wise to put a Do Not Disturb sign out just in case someone forgets and tries to deliver the bags anyway.
> 
> Also, just to note, I had a flight landing at a similar time as yours and our flight was delayed. The folks from Bags Inc get off at 10:00 so, once they are gone, the bags show up at baggage claim, no matter how they are tagged. If your flight ends up delayed and ends up landing after 10:00 the bags will come on to baggage claim, even with the yellow tags. So if you are delayed and it's after 10:00, you'll need to go to baggage claim and get your bags. If you don't, they'll sit there overnight. The airline will pull them and put them aside till morning. When the Bags, Inc folks come back in, they make the rounds to the various airlines and pull all the bags that sat there overnight and get them off to Disney. I don't like the idea of my bags sitting around the airport all night, since you never know when they might grow legs inadvertently.


Thank you my husband enjoys the idea of ME tugging all our bag . You can't pack light with a family of 6 for 10 days . Or I should say I can't . This will make him very happy and we will definitely pick up our bags if we land after 10:00 . He was worried we would be cutting it close with landing taxiing to the terminal and bags getting unloaded . He may even take the entire day off and have use fly in earlier.


----------



## jjjones325

Certainly this has been answered in the previous 95 pages, but here goes:  My DS has never been on an airplane, and he really wants to fly somewhere.  If we have a resort reservation, could he and my DW fly into MCO on a one-way flight and use DME to get to the resort?  I'd meet them at the resort as I would drive down and then drive us all home post-trip.  Figured them using DME would be easier than me meeting them at MCO.  Only snags I could envision are:

1) Three people on resort reservation but only two on the MDE pickup.
2) No return flight, but I'm assuming the inbound DME is separate enough from the outbound back to MCO that it doesn't matter.
3) No luggage.  Figured if I drove I would just take their stuff with me.


----------



## AngiTN

None of the above are any issues whatsoever.


----------



## Fangorn

jjjones325 said:


> Certainly this has been answered in the previous 95 pages, but here goes:  My DS has never been on an airplane, and he really wants to fly somewhere.  If we have a resort reservation, could he and my DW fly into MCO on a one-way flight and use DME to get to the resort?  I'd meet them at the resort as I would drive down and then drive us all home post-trip.  Figured them using DME would be easier than me meeting them at MCO.  Only snags I could envision are:
> 
> 1) Three people on resort reservation but only two on the MDE pickup.
> 2) No return flight, but I'm assuming the inbound DME is separate enough from the outbound back to MCO that it doesn't matter.
> 3) No luggage.  Figured if I drove I would just take their stuff with me.



This is not a problem. Every Disney resort guest is entitled to a trip from MCO to the resort and a trip from the resort to MCO. Those trips are completely independent of each other, and it's your individual choice to use either of them. All you need to do its make a DME reservation for the two of them. 

Luggage is irrelevant - again,  it's your choice to use that part of the service or not. 

Enjoy the trip! 

Steve


----------



## tink15823

jjjones325 said:


> Certainly this has been answered in the previous 95 pages, but here goes:  My DS has never been on an airplane, and he really wants to fly somewhere.  If we have a resort reservation, could he and my DW fly into MCO on a one-way flight and use DME to get to the resort?  I'd meet them at the resort as I would drive down and then drive us all home post-trip.  Figured them using DME would be easier than me meeting them at MCO.  Only snags I could envision are:
> 
> 1) Three people on resort reservation but only two on the MDE pickup.
> 2) No return flight, but I'm assuming the inbound DME is separate enough from the outbound back to MCO that it doesn't matter.
> 3) No luggage.  Figured if I drove I would just take their stuff with me.


 You can do this just call and let them know who will be flying and what flight number . You will have no issue we have family that fly in from direct areas and some that drive in just let DME know in advance .


----------



## ALK$Disney

Whats the DME and airport experience when arriving at MCO super early? Our flight is scheduled to land at 5:15am. Are there any coffee shops/cafes open that early? I am going to assume that DME are going to be pretty empty, and we should have a straight shot to the resort(AKL).


----------



## AngiTN

ALK$Disney said:


> Whats the DME and airport experience when arriving at MCO super early? Our flight is scheduled to land at 5:15am. Are there any coffee shops/cafes open that early? *I am going to assume that DME are going to be pretty empty, and we should have a straight shot to the resort(AKL)*.


I wouldn't assume that at all. They pretty much always group multiple resorts together, no matter the time of day
I've been told by ME that their goal is to have every guest on their way either when the bus is full or when the first guest has been on board for 30 min, whichever comes first. So you shouldn't be too long, no matter what. With so many guests coming to Disney from all over the world there really is not a time where there is no one arriving. You'd be surprised how many others will be there when you are.


----------



## Dr.Mickey

Quick question:  Is there a way to add DME to our existing reservation online, or do I have to call reservations?  I remember an option when I made the reservation online, but I can NOT find it anywhere on My Disney Experience on the website or on the app.  Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

Dr.Mickey said:


> Quick question:  Is there a way to add DME to our existing reservation online, or do I have to call reservations?  I remember an option when I made the reservation online, but I can NOT find it anywhere on My Disney Experience on the website or on the app.  Thanks!


Here

https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/airport-transportation-reservation/


----------



## Loopster

Hi. Have used ME many many times but never had this situation. A friend is flying in at a later time than our group. She wants to check her bags through to POFQ and then meet us for lunch at AKL as soon as she lands (she has ME reservations and yellow luggage tags). Will her checked luggage get to her room if she decides to skip the ME bus and take an uber instead (for time purposes)?


----------



## siskaren

Loopster said:


> Hi. Have used ME many many times but never had this situation. A friend is flying in at a later time than our group. She wants to check her bags through to POFQ and then meet us for lunch at AKL as soon as she lands (she has ME reservations and yellow luggage tags). Will her checked luggage get to her room if she decides to skip the ME bus and take an uber instead (for time purposes)?



https://disboards.com/threads/dme-luggage-only-dont-want-to-ride-the-bus.2015788/


----------



## Loopster

siskaren said:


> https://disboards.com/threads/dme-luggage-only-dont-want-to-ride-the-bus.2015788/



THANK YOU!!


----------



## Sepo

Been many years since we took DME. I tend to get stressed hoping to make the soonest departing bus.  Any recent experiences with the timing between bus departures (wheels rolling) near say 3pm on a Sunday?


----------



## goofy4tink

Sepo said:


> Been many years since we took DME. I tend to get stressed hoping to make the soonest departing bus.  Any recent experiences with the timing between bus departures (wheels rolling) near say 3pm on a Sunday?


I would still figure on 90 mins, gate to resort. It usually doesn't take that long, but it's better to be prepared for the longer time and be pleasantly surprised when it takes less time. If you can get from the gate to the tram, hop right onto that, then walk straight to the DME area, find no one else there, so tap your MB and get sent right to the bus line and hop right onto the waiting bus, then leave almost immediately, and then your resort is the first stop? Then it will be less than an hour....gate to resort. But, that doesn't happen very often. Usually more like 75 mins.


----------



## bumbershoot

ALK$Disney said:


> Whats the DME and airport experience when arriving at MCO super early? Our flight is scheduled to land at 5:15am. Are there any coffee shops/cafes open that early? I am going to assume that DME are going to be pretty empty, and we should have a straight shot to the resort(AKL).



Never assume the buses will be empty or that you won't stop elsewhere. Mco is busy and wdw is busy. If there are flights coming in, there are people heading to wdw. 

I remember sbux being open pretty darned early for my last two overnight flights. Oh maybe not that early. Just checked the mco website and the hours are listed for restaurants etc there.


----------



## DemonLlama

AngiTN said:


> Here
> 
> https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/airport-transportation-reservation/



thank you for the link! Would this work if I've got four people on our room reservation but two pairs of people coming and going from different places? 

Hubby and I will have flights from Denver, son and fiance will be flying from/to Texas. 

If I fill out the form for our address and list two adults, can my son go to the same link, same resort res number, and fill out the Texas flight info for the other 2 listed on the reservation and not confuse the system?


----------



## AngiTN

DemonLlama said:


> thank you for the link! Would this work if I've got four people on our room reservation but two pairs of people coming and going from different places?
> 
> Hubby and I will have flights from Denver, son and fiance will be flying from/to Texas.
> 
> If I fill out the form for our address and list two adults, can my son go to the same link, same resort res number, and fill out the Texas flight info for the other 2 listed on the reservation and not confuse the system?


Yep. Just complete it each time using the fight/name combinations as needed


----------



## ZBSW

Hello, I'm assume this may have been answered, but there sure are a lot of pages.

Our flight schedule just changed on our family and now we might land in Orlando a day before check in. Can we stay in a close off site hotel then go back to the airport and ride the DME to our booked Disney resort the next day?

Thanks for any reply folks!


----------



## goofy4tink

ZBSW said:


> Hello, I'm assume this may have been answered, but there sure are a lot of pages.
> 
> Our flight schedule just changed on our family and now we might land in Orlando a day before check in. Can we stay in a close off site hotel then go back to the airport and ride the DME to our booked Disney resort the next day?
> 
> Thanks for any reply folks!


Yes. It doesn't matter how, or when, you arrive in Orlando. You can get back to MCO, with your luggage, and hop on DME the day your WDW resort reservation starts.


----------



## ZBSW

Thanks for the reply on my previous question, but now I have another.

Can I have DME take my Yellow tagged checked in bags to Coronado Springs when we land while we go off and stay at our cheap near airport hotel?
Then go back to the airport in the moring, catch the DME, and possibly have our checked in bags already waiting at Coronado Springs.

Flight lands 9-10pm MCO.
DME magically take our Yellow Disneyworld Tagged Check In automatically.
We head to cheap airport hotel.
Back to MCO next moring 6am-11am at our leisure to catch the DME to Disney Resort.
Check In At Coronado and our check it bags are waiting for us at the bell area.
Is this posible?


----------



## AngiTN

ZBSW said:


> Thanks for the reply on my previous question, but now I have another.
> 
> Can I have DME take my Yellow tagged checked in bags to Coronado Springs when we land while we go off and stay at our cheap near airport hotel?
> Then go back to the airport in the moring, catch the DME, and possibly have our checked in bags already waiting at Coronado Springs.
> 
> Flight lands 9-10pm MCO.
> DME magically take our Yellow Disneyworld Tagged Check In automatically.
> We head to cheap airport hotel.
> Back to MCO next moring 6am-11am at our leisure to catch the DME to Disney Resort.
> Check In At Coronado and our check it bags are waiting for us at the bell area.
> Is this posible?


The problem is you aren't using your tags on the day you check in. 
I know they scan the bar code and that tells them your resort and check in info. Don't know what it will tell them if they get your bags, scan them and find out they have them before your check in day. I'd be really worried about bags being misplaced while they roam around Disney a full day before I check in.


----------



## barbliny

First time using DME.  We land late at night.  From what I understand, DME runs 24 hours per day?  So, it turns out this fairly new flight has had a pretty bad on-time performance these last few days.  If we arrive after midnight - technically the calendar day after our reservation - all will be well?

Also, I'm wondering if anyone knows if MDE has adjusted pickup times for outgoing flights now that MCO has come out and said that you should arrive for your flight 3 hours before departure now with the new security procedures?  I'm that person that always has to be very early for my flights.


----------



## Fangorn

barbliny said:


> First time using DME.  We land late at night.  From what I understand, DME runs 24 hours per day?  So, it turns out this fairly new flight has had a pretty bad on-time performance these last few days.  If we arrive after midnight - technically the calendar day after our reservation - all will be well?
> 
> Also, I'm wondering if anyone knows if MDE has adjusted pickup times for outgoing flights now that MCO has come out and said that you should arrive for your flight 3 hours before departure now with the new security procedures?  I'm that person that always has to be very early for my flights.



DME does run 24/7. You won't have a problem getting on a bus if your flight is delayed.  it's not a requirement that you use the service on your check-in day. The trips just have to be between the check-in and checkout days (inclusive).

I have not heard that DME has changed the pick up times. However,  if you want to go to the airport earlier than the normal 3 hour pickup,  just call DME (866 599-0951) and schedule the pickup for an earlier time. Do this at least 24-48 hours ahead of time.

Steve


----------



## barbliny

Fangorn said:


> DME does run 24/7. You won't have a problem getting on a bus if your flight is delayed.  it's not a requirement that you use the service on your check-in day. The trips just have to be between the check-in and checkout days (inclusive).
> 
> I have not heard that DME has changed the pick up times. However,  if you want to go to the airport earlier than the normal 3 hour pickup,  just call DME (866 599-0951) and schedule the pickup for an earlier time. Do this at least 24-48 hours ahead of time.
> 
> Steve



Thank you!


----------



## huey578

Got got back from our stay at Polynesian resort.  We used DME but are bags were not left in our room.  We had to call bell services and they told us that we had to be in the room in order for the bags to be delivered.  Is this new?  First time this has happend


----------



## siskaren

huey578 said:


> Got got back from our stay at Polynesian resort.  We used DME but are bags were not left in our room.  We had to call bell services and they told us that we had to be in the room in order for the bags to be delivered.  Is this new?  First time this has happend



That's totally wrong.


----------



## AngiTN

huey578 said:


> Got got back from our stay at Polynesian resort.  We used DME but are bags were not left in our room.  We had to call bell services and they told us that we had to be in the room in order for the bags to be delivered.  Is this new?  First time this has happend





siskaren said:


> That's totally wrong.


Yeah, they got confused somehow. That is the policy for bags that are a- moved from another resort or b- left with Bell Services by you. So for some reason, when you called, whoever answered the phone told you the policy for those bags, not ME bags, either because they were confused about how your bags arrived or because they were just confused about the policy. Knowing some CM at Disney, it could be either one


----------



## huey578

AngiTN said:


> Yeah, they got confused somehow. That is the policy for bags that are a- moved from another resort or b- left with Bell Services by you. So for some reason, when you called, whoever answered the phone told you the policy for those bags, not ME bags, either because they were confused about how your bags arrived or because they were just confused about the policy. Knowing some CM at Disney, it could be either one


That's what I thought. I emailed guest services to complain.


----------



## weluvdisneyx4

Can you use DME for a ride back to MCO even if you move off property after you stay on property for several days?


----------



## siskaren

weluvdisneyx4 said:


> Can you use DME for a ride back to MCO even if you move off property after you stay on property for several days?



No.


----------



## weluvdisneyx4

siskaren said:


> No.



I didn't think so.  Thank you.


----------



## skyblue17

So here's a question. What happens if you do Airline Check-in at the hotel, and then somehow, you don't make it to the airport on time? We didn't cut it THAT close all told but our DME was scheduled to pickup at 6:40pm for a 9pm boarding time, and then the DME did not come to get us. We thought it might be lightly possible we missed it, we had been in the lobby, looking out and waiting for it rather than on a bench outside but we really didn't think we did as we were outside before 6:40. Eventually, our greeter at POFQ went to check for us that we hadn't missed it and he confirmed it hadn't come yet but when 7pm rolled around and it still hadn't come, we started to get a little nervous and were glad that our bags had already been checked and dropped. Then when 7:15 rolled around we started getting worried we actually wouldn't get through security in time if it didn't come soon. Luckily, an emergency ME picked us up along its route but we STILL made other stops before heading to MCO and we didn't arrive there until after 8pm. Luckily we made it to our gate before boarding but it felt way more close than it needed to be, so just wanted to know if there actually is a plan in place for if something like this happens! I'm sure Disney would never intentionally leave you with no way to get to the airport on time but with enough variables, anything is possible!


----------



## AngiTN

I'd have thought your pick up for a 9 pm departure would have been 6pm, so 6:40 would have been pretty late. Were you assigned 6:40?

It wouldn't matter for your bags really. They'd likely or without you. Happens at times. One trip we arrived home and found 2 of our 6 bags there waiting on the baggage office. They said it's not uncommon for them to be loaded on earlier flights based on space available


----------



## skyblue17

Yep, we checked our paper multiple times, especially once it was late. We thought maybe they accidentally wrote the wrong time and we were supposed to be on the DME that left around 6:15 (we saw it when we arrived back from Epcot, but then went about picking up our bags and freshening up) but were never told a 6:40 pickup didn't exist either! Oh well, all worked out and our bags came through the claim as usual. Just was curious how it all works if it doesn't!


----------



## Loopster

Do the yellow luggage tag stickers have actual flight information attached to them?  One of the girls traveling with us had to postpone her arrival by one day and I'm wondering if she can still use her luggage tag for her checked bag on the delayed flight?  We head there tomorrow, she's coming in on Friday now.


----------



## Fangorn

Loopster said:


> Do the yellow luggage tag stickers have actual flight information attached to them?  One of the girls traveling with us had to postpone her arrival by one day and I'm wondering if she can still use her luggage tag for her checked bag on the delayed flight?  We head there tomorrow, she's coming in on Friday now.



No. The barcode contains your resort reservation,  but the flight info is not included.  No problem using them the next day. 

Steve


----------



## Pdollar88

I'm happy to see that DME runs 24/7. I'll be landing around 11:30 pm - decided to fly, so that moved my plans up a day. 

Does anyone have experience catching a bus that late? I wonder how long it'll take and whether I'd be better off just taking Uber if I want to get in bed as fast as possible.


----------



## AngiTN

Pdollar88 said:


> I'm happy to see that DME runs 24/7. I'll be landing around 11:30 pm - decided to fly, so that moved my plans up a day.
> 
> Does anyone have experience catching a bus that late? I wonder how long it'll take and whether I'd be better off just taking Uber if I want to get in bed as fast as possible.


Per ME, the goal is for all buses to depart either a-when full or b-when the first guest has been on for 30 min, whichever comes first. This is the same at 1 PM or 1 AM
And with all the international guests that come to Disney, don't discount how crowded it can be at 11:30 PM.
Something else is how many stops. The buses do make multiple stops in most cases. 
So Uber may save you about 30 min, on avg


----------



## Pdollar88

AngiTN said:


> Per ME, the goal is for all buses to depart either a-when full or b-when the first guest has been on for 30 min, whichever comes first. This is the same at 1 PM or 1 AM
> And with all the international guests that come to Disney, don't discount how crowded it can be at 11:30 PM.
> Something else is how many stops. The buses do make multiple stops in most cases.
> So Uber may save you about 30 min, on avg



I'll probably just Uber - it'll be my first time using the service, so I have 15 off. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

When we are departing our flight isn't until 9:00 pm.  I want to keep our room an extra night so we aren't homeless for most of the day.  Our checkout is really the morning after we leave.  Will this be a problem using ME?


----------



## Fangorn

Mike&AllisMom said:


> When we are departing our flight isn't until 9:00 pm.  I want to keep our room an extra night so we aren't homeless for most of the day.  Our checkout is really the morning after we leave.  Will this be a problem using ME?



Not in the least. You can use DME anytime from your check-in day to your checkout day. 

Steve


----------



## Mike&AllisMom

Fangorn said:


> Not in the least. You can use DME anytime from your check-in day to your checkout day.
> 
> Steve



Thanks!  I was hoping it wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## clippers6

Can the staff at RAC do special tags for luggage such as priority, heavy, fragile, etc.?


----------



## AngiTN

clippers6 said:


> Can the staff at RAC do special tags for luggage such as priority, heavy, fragile, etc.?


Yes. I know they have heavy

RAC is exactly like curbside at the airport and can do anything they do there


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Just called DME to book a resort to MCO trip to pick up a rental car, since rental rates were much lower with MCO to MCO rental rather than doing an on site pick up with an MCO return. I did not want to create a phantom flight to enter on the on line DME registration form, so I called and gave the DME cast member my desired pick up time to leave the resort. Very straightforward and aboids any confusion with the recent change from three hour advance pick up to four hour advance pick up for flights out of MCO.

I called DME directly at 866-599-0951. It took some effort to actually find this phone number, so it might be a good thing to add to the FAQ at the top of this thread.


----------



## BLLB

A few questions.  We are DVC members and AP holders, have been to the world over 20 times.  We are traveling to WDW for DH basketball team, however, myself and 2 DSs are arriving a day early and leaving a day later (saved $800 that way).  But, we do not have direct flights.  I have never used DME, but the event coordinator has arranged DME.

1. We fly out 12/25, arriving at MCO at 10pm.  After reading the posts in this thread, I’m thinking of just getting our luggage rather than tagging it since there seems to be some issues with late night delivery of luggage.  Is this permitted?  Recommended?

2.  We fly out on 1/1, leaving MCO at 6am.  We did not reserve a room for the night of 12/31, since it seems like we would be picked up by DME at 2am, and we would be at the parks, at least, until 1am ( travel time).  We would just leave our luggage with bell services on 12/31, return to the resort and wait for DME.  Is this permitted?  Recommended?  Or would you arrange for car service, which is what we usually do?

Thank you so much for any advice/help.


----------



## AngiTN

BLLB said:


> A few questions.  We are DVC members and AP holders, have been to the world over 20 times.  We are traveling to WDW for DH basketball team, however, myself and 2 DSs are arriving a day early and leaving a day later (saved $800 that way).  But, we do not have direct flights.  I have never used DME, but the event coordinator has arranged DME.
> 
> 1. We fly out 12/25, arriving at MCO at 10pm.  After reading the posts in this thread, I’m thinking of just getting our luggage rather than tagging it since there seems to be some issues with late night delivery of luggage.  Is this permitted?  Recommended?
> 
> 2.  We fly out on 1/1, leaving MCO at 6am.  We did not reserve a room for the night of 12/31, since it seems like we would be picked up by DME at 2am, and we would be at the parks, at least, until 1am ( travel time).  We would just leave our luggage with bell services on 12/31, return to the resort and wait for DME.  Is this permitted?  Recommended?  Or would you arrange for car service, which is what we usually do?
> 
> Thank you so much for any advice/help.


1. Yes. I would for a change not use DME. It ends at 10:00 PM. If your flight lands at 10 I'm guessing there is no way it can make it to the terminal before the cutoff.


----------



## BLLB

AngiTN said:


> 1. Yes. I would for a change not use DME. It ends at 10:00 PM. If your flight lands at 10 I'm guessing there is no way it can make it to the terminal before the cutoff.



AngiTN, I was hoping you would reply, I read your posts so often, you have a lot of great advice!  Thanks.  Any thoughts on the second question?


----------



## AngiTN

BLLB said:


> AngiTN, I was hoping you would reply, I read your posts so often, you have a lot of great advice!  Thanks.  Any thoughts on the second question?


Whew, that is tougher for sure
you are permitted to leave your bags, so that's no problem
You can wait on DME after you return from the parks on NYE too. 
Usually, I'd not want to head to the airport 4 hours early but, if you are going to be sitting around anyway, I'd just assume go on to the airport on DME for free and sit there than I would sit at a Disney resort longer and pay to go in a car a couple hours later, if that makes sense.


----------



## BLLB

AngiTN said:


> Whew, that is tougher for sure
> you are permitted to leave your bags, so that's no problem
> You can wait on DME after you return from the parks on NYE too.
> Usually, I'd not want to head to the airport 4 hours early but, if you are going to be sitting around anyway, I'd just assume go on to the airport on DME for free and sit there than I would sit at a Disney resort longer and pay to go in a car a couple hours later, if that makes sense.



Thank you so much.  I really appreciate it.  Thanks also for all the honest advice to others.  I don’t ask many questions or reply a lot, but I sure appreciate those that take the time.


----------



## Dubb

Ralph&Pam said:


> Just called DME to book a resort to MCO trip to pick up a rental car, since rental rates were much lower with MCO to MCO rental rather than doing an on site pick up with an MCO return. I did not want to create a phantom flight to enter on the on line DME registration form, so I called and gave the DME cast member my desired pick up time to leave the resort. Very straightforward and aboids any confusion with the recent change from three hour advance pick up to four hour advance pick up for flights out of MCO.
> 
> I called DME directly at 866-599-0951. It took some effort to actually find this phone number, so it might be a good thing to add to the FAQ at the top of this thread.



We are going to be checking out of our resort, and heading the MCO to catch a cruise shuttle. We want to catch the shuttle at 10am, and we will be taking our own bags. Should I shedule maybe a 9am pickup? Or could we just maybe not reserve DME and just show up at the DME stop when we are ready to go to the airport?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Dubb said:


> We are going to be checking out of our resort, and heading the MCO to catch a cruise shuttle. We want to catch the shuttle at 10am, and we will be taking our own bags. Should I shedule maybe a 9am pickup? Or could we just maybe not reserve DME and just show up at the DME stop when we are ready to go to the airport?


You cannot just show up for the DME bus. You will need a confirmation letter in order to board, so you should schedule your pickup in advance. The confirmation letter with the pickup time is delivered to your resort room the day prior to your scheduled departure. I did this by calling them directly, but I have also heard that you can schedule while at the resort, usually 48 hours in advance.


----------



## Dubb

Ralph&Pam said:


> You cannot just show up for the DME bus. You will need a confirmation letter in order to board, so you should schedule your pickup in advance. The confirmation letter with the pickup time is delivered to your resort room the day prior to your scheduled departure. I did this by calling them directly, but I have also heard that you can schedule while at the resort, usually 48 hours in advance.




Thank you. I will call ASAP. Do you feel a 9am DME pickup would be enough time to make it to a 10am shuttle pickup at the airport?


----------



## Ralph&Pam

Dubb said:


> Thank you. I will call ASAP. Do you feel a 9am DME pickup would be enough time to make it to a 10am shuttle pickup at the airport?


That’s the timing I use. Note that a request for a 9 am pickup usually results in assignment to a bus that departs your resort between 8:45 and 9:15, since the buses are normally scheduled at 30 minute intervals and may stop at multiple resorts. We’re usually leaving from the BoardWalk, and the bus has either stopped at Caribbean Beach before heading to the airport or gone directly to the airport, but this might change depending on the number of people needing DME service on a particular day. I make a car rental reservation for 10 am, but if I arrive a little late, it’s not a problem since if I don’t get back to the resort by checkout time of 11 am to pickup up DW and our luggage, she will simply have bell services move our gear to the front of the resort to be held until my arrival. If the 10 am time is a hard deadline for the cruise shuttle, I would consider moving to an 8:30 pickup. The DCL cruise shuttles from MCO run quite frequently as buses fill so it would not be critical to arrive a little later, but I don’t know about other cruise line scheduling.


----------



## Dubb

Thank you so much!


----------



## amalone1013

We're doing a trip down this weekend, and originally were off site, but just booked a room at Pop yesterday. We're staying at the Dolphin our first night, but would like to use DME to get back to MCO. If we're checking into Pop on Friday, can we just ask at the desk that day to be added for DME? We are leaving Monday evening (7pm flight).


----------



## AngiTN

amalone1013 said:


> We're doing a trip down this weekend, and originally were off site, but just booked a room at Pop yesterday. We're staying at the Dolphin our first night, but would like to use DME to get back to MCO. If we're checking into Pop on Friday, can we just ask at the desk that day to be added for DME? We are leaving Monday evening (7pm flight).


You can. Or you can complete the form yourself online.


----------



## amalone1013

AngiTN said:


> You can. Or you can complete the form yourself online.


I thought you had to call to do it if it was within 30 days? Or do we get a pass because we just booked?

I think it would be easier for us to do it in person as I booked with credit card points, so my confirmation number isn't one Disney's system recognizes. Instead I have to call in and get the Disney reservation number first, and then link it to my MDE.


----------



## AngiTN

amalone1013 said:


> I thought you had to call to do it if it was within 30 days? Or do we get a pass because we just booked?
> 
> I think it would be easier for us to do it in person as I booked with credit card points, so my confirmation number isn't one Disney's system recognizes. Instead I have to call in and get the Disney reservation number first, and then link it to my MDE.


We've added ours online in less than 30 days many times, I've never heard anything about a 30 day limit.
It may be easier to do in person. Depends on if you plan to be in the lobby any or not. But once you have the confirmation number you can do it yourself if you want. Or go in person if you want. Whichever suits you most


----------



## MakiraMarlena

you can also call DME directly and have your return flight added.


----------



## SLynn9

We are checking out of Disney on a Saturday, driving to Tampa for a concert, and flying out of MCO Sunday.

Filled out the ME form with a dummy flight on Saturday so we can get to MCO to pick up our rental car.

Got an email today saying our boarding passes will be delivered to our room that Saturday morning. Since we aren’t actually on that flight, will this be a problem? Should I have tried to find a flight that wasn’t with one of the RAC airlines?

Thank you!!


----------



## AngiTN

MakiraMarlena said:


> you can also call DME directly and have your return flight added.


But you will still need to wait till you have your Disney Confirmation number, as far as I know


----------



## Fangorn

SLynn9 said:


> We are checking out of Disney on a Saturday, driving to Tampa for a concert, and flying out of MCO Sunday.
> 
> Filled out the ME form with a dummy flight on Saturday so we can get to MCO to pick up our rental car.
> 
> Got an email today saying our boarding passes will be delivered to our room that Saturday morning. Since we aren’t actually on that flight, will this be a problem? Should I have tried to find a flight that wasn’t with one of the RAC airlines?
> 
> Thank you!!



The email is standard verbiage from DME. There is never a need to give them a dummy flight number. They don't care of you're actually getting on a plane or not. As a resort guest, you're entitled to a trip to the MCO - period. In situations like yours, all you need to do is call DME directly and tell them what time you want to leave for the airport. They'll set it up for you. No problem whatsoever. 

I don't know where the idea came from that you need to fake DME out by giving a fake flight number.  They really, truly, honestly do not care!  

Steve


----------



## jessicamouse

My husband and I and our two young children are flying out very early tomorrow morning. To use the RAC service at the hotel, do all of us need to be there, or can my husband get the boarding passes for all of us? I did read the first post that seems to have answered this question, but it looks like it hasn’t been updated since 2016, and I just want to make sure this is still valid.Thank you


----------



## Fangorn

jessicamouse said:


> My husband and I and our two young children are flying out very early tomorrow morning. To use the RAC service at the hotel, do all of us need to be there, or can my husband get the boarding passes for all of us? I did read the first post that seems to have answered this question, but it looks like it hasn’t been updated since 2016, and I just want to make sure this is still valid.Thank you



It's still valid, although they really would prefer to have every adult who is checking a bag,  in front of them with their ID. RAC is exactly like checking luggage in at the airport. ID is required. But they will generally be ok with one spouse checking in the other spouse and children under 16. 

I personally have had 1 instance where they insisted that DW come down and show them her ID, but it may have had something to do with her being on a separate reservation for that trip. 

Steve


----------



## jessicamouse

Fangorn said:


> It's still valid, although they really would prefer to have every adult who is checking a bag,  in front of them with their ID. RAC is exactly like checking luggage in at the airport. ID is required. But they will generally be ok with one spouse checking in the other spouse and children under 16.
> 
> I personally have had 1 instance where they insisted that DW come down and show them her ID, but it may have had something to do with her being on a separate reservation for that trip.
> 
> Steve


Thank you so much!


----------



## funsizedisaster

We are flying in for the marathon weekend.  We are checking our bags and attaching the luggage tags so they should be delivered to our resort.  Our goal is to hit the race Expo then go to EPCOT. 

Question is - would we HAVE to ride the DME to our actual resort - staying at AS Movies which I know is at the END of that row and I believe usually the LAST stop for everything.   

Could we possibly get off the DME at the first stop to catch the Expo bus sooner?  Trying to maximize our park time


----------



## AngiTN

funsizedisaster said:


> We are flying in for the marathon weekend.  We are checking our bags and attaching the luggage tags so they should be delivered to our resort.  Our goal is to hit the race Expo then go to EPCOT.
> 
> Question is - would we HAVE to ride the DME to our actual resort - staying at AS Movies which I know is at the END of that row and I believe usually the LAST stop for everything.
> 
> Could we possibly get off the DME at the first stop to catch the Expo bus sooner?  Trying to maximize our park time


Nothing stops you from getting off the DME wherever you want. They don't control which stop you get off on. You will be stuck with your carry on bags though.


----------



## croach

So I’ve read on this thread in the past that while technically you should be on the DME bus with your luggage after arrival, that this isn’t really enforced. Is that still the case? If so, that leads to my second question - can Uber/Lyft service MCO. I thought I had read that they could but don’t know if that has changed. Thanks!

Edit - sorry just noticed there is another thread for this type of question so please feel free to move if necessary.


----------



## LizzyS

At what time period before my trip will I receive DME paperwork and luggage tags in the mail?


----------



## ZBSW

I've already asked a few questions in this thread but as it get closer to crunch time, about 9 days out, I just want to reassure myself about DME.

I've already selected that we will use DME on our hotel room purchase, it tells me about adding flight info to use for round trip.
I assume I can add the return flight info while I'm there, but do I need to do anything else to board from airport to hotel?
We are landing at 9pm ish, will be staying overnight at a hotel near the airport. We'll head back to airport at our leisure because of standard check in time.

Sorry for asking pretty much the same question, but thanks for any info and peace of mind.


----------



## goofy4tink

LizzyS said:


> At what time period before my trip will I receive DME paperwork and luggage tags in the mail?


Usually about 3-4 weeks prior to travel.



ZBSW said:


> I've already asked a few questions in this thread but as it get closer to crunch time, about 9 days out, I just want to reassure myself about DME.
> 
> I've already selected that we will use DME on our hotel room purchase, it tells me about adding flight info to use for round trip.
> I assume I can add the return flight info while I'm there, but do I need to do anything else to board from airport to hotel?
> We are landing at 9pm ish, will be staying overnight at a hotel near the airport. We'll head back to airport at our leisure because of standard check in time.
> 
> Sorry for asking pretty much the same question, but thanks for any info and peace of mind.


Be sure to have your magic band...you will need to use it to show you have an active resort reservation. You will also have to bring your bags with you, to the bus. They will be stowed beneath your bus and handed to you at your resort. Yes, you can add the return flight info when you get there, but don't leave it too late...they need it at least 24 hrs prior to departure.
As far as what time you leave your airport hotel....you don't have to wait until the official Disney check in time. You can head to your resort as early as you want, leave your bags with Bell Services and head to a park. Then return to the resort later on to get settled in your room. You can arrive as early as 7am!!!!


----------



## disneyjr77

This is our first time using DME (usually we drive), and i think i know the answer but want to double check.  Our plane lands at 9:40am, and i'm assuming our room won't be ready that early.  If we do online check-in, will our bags be waiting in our room for us when we get there?  Our plan is to maybe hit the park, but if not hang out at the resort, swim and then when we get our room ready text head to our room.  Also, can carry-ons get dropped at bell services or is it just suitcases?


----------



## Fangorn

disneyjr77 said:


> This is our first time using DME (usually we drive), and i think i know the answer but want to double check.  Our plane lands at 9:40am, and i'm assuming our room won't be ready that early.  If we do online check-in, will our bags be waiting in our room for us when we get there?  Our plan is to maybe hit the park, but if not hang out at the resort, swim and then when we get our room ready text head to our room.  Also, can carry-ons get dropped at bell services or is it just suitcases?



Bags that you have tagged with the yellow luggage tags from DME will be delivered to your room regardless of if you do online check-in or not. You do not have to be in the room for this to occur. You may get lucky and your room may be ready when you first get there - don't count on it though. You can drop your carryon bags with Bell Services. Make sure you pack any swimwear you may want in the carryons so you'll have access to it. 

Note that your checked bags won't show up in your room for 3-5 hours after you land, even if your room is ready when you first get there. 

Steve


----------



## foodiddiedoo

Anyone have any experience with having their checked bags brought via magical express, but just driving yourself to resort/park? I read the FAQ on the first page, and I am not sure if this is a viable option.  If we could do that and then do RAC on the way back it would free up car space for carry ons.


----------



## siskaren

foodiddiedoo said:


> Anyone have any experience with having their checked bags brought via magical express, but just driving yourself to resort/park? I read the FAQ on the first page, and I am not sure if this is a viable option.  If we could do that and then do RAC on the way back it would free up car space for carry ons.



https://www.disboards.com/threads/dme-luggage-only-dont-want-to-ride-the-bus.2015788/

What you could do is just have one person get the car while everyone else takes the bus.


----------



## foodiddiedoo

siskaren said:


> https://www.disboards.com/threads/dme-luggage-only-dont-want-to-ride-the-bus.2015788/
> 
> What you could do is just have one person get the car while everyone else takes the bus.


Thanks for the link!  I'm totally fine with RAC but wouldn't want to abandon my luggage with DME if it's not officially approved.


----------



## disneyjr77

Fangorn said:


> Bags that you have tagged with the yellow luggage tags from DME will be delivered to your room regardless of if you do online check-in or not. You do not have to be in the room for this to occur. You may get lucky and your room may be ready when you first get there - don't count on it though. You can drop your carryon bags with Bell Services. Make sure you pack any swimwear you may want in the carryons so you'll have access to it.
> 
> Note that your checked bags won't show up in your room for 3-5 hours after you land, even if your room is ready when you first get there.
> 
> Steve



Perfect!  We had planned on packing suits and one change of clothes in our carryons so we have them.


----------



## crazymomof4

Is DME pick up from resort to MCO still 3 hrs before your flight time?
I believe I read that it was changed to 4 hours before, but wasn't sure if that was just for the holiday, (heavily-traveled) time period OR a permanent change.


----------



## My3SweetSuns

crazymomof4 said:


> Is DME pick up from resort to MCO still 3 hrs before your flight time?
> I believe I read that it was changed to 4 hours before, but wasn't sure if that was just for the holiday, (heavily-traveled) time period OR a permanent change.


 
Changed & changed back to 3 hours for now.


----------



## crazymomof4

My3SweetSuns said:


> Changed & changed back to 3 hours for now.


OK thanks!
That gives us more time for breakfast the morning of our departure!


----------



## Mom2Stitch

We have an early flight going home- 7:25AM.  Are they going to pick us up 3 hours early and if so how are we going to check our bags if the desk doesn't open until 5AM?


----------



## siskaren

Mom2Stitch said:


> We have an early flight going home- 7:25AM.  Are they going to pick us up 3 hours early and if so how are we going to check our bags if the desk doesn't open until 5AM?



Yep, pick up time is 3 hours before your flight, give or take 15 minutes. You'll have to take your luggage on the bus with you and check it at the airport.


----------



## Mom2Stitch

siskaren said:


> Yep, pick up time is 3 hours before your flight, give or take 15 minutes. You'll have to take your luggage on the bus with you and check it at the airport.



So up at 3:30 for a 4:30 pick up, yay, and still have to take our own luggage. Hmm, might have to look at flights again, lol.  Thank you for your reply


----------



## AngiTN

Mom2Stitch said:


> So up at 3:30 for a 4:30 pick up, yay, and still have to take our own luggage. Hmm, might have to look at flights again, lol.  Thank you for your reply


I'd have to have free flights to get up at that hour to go home. Going to Disney, heck yeah but not home. LOL.

On second thought, I think they'd have to pay me to fly home at that hour!


----------



## LizzyS

Am I remembering reading this correctly?  Will we get DME instructions slipped under the door with our final bill on our last night at the resort?  I know they will want to pick us up 3 hours early and our luggage should be dropped off at RAC prior to this 3 hour pick up by DME, but do I get official confirmation of this and how (if I've not got it straight)?


----------



## Mom2Stitch

AngiTN said:


> I'd have to have free flights to get up at that hour to go home. Going to Disney, heck yeah but not home. LOL.
> 
> On second thought, I think they'd have to pay me to fly home at that hour!



Love your advice AngiTN- and the way you think, lol!

Yep after talking to DH and looking at the flights, we found one that was about only about $12 more per person and we had enough credits to make up the difference. We will now be sleeping in and taking DME back to the airport around 12:30PM instead.


----------



## AngiTN

LizzyS said:


> Am I remembering reading this correctly?  Will we get DME instructions slipped under the door with our final bill on our last night at the resort?  I know they will want to pick us up 3 hours early and our luggage should be dropped off at RAC prior to this 3 hour pick up by DME, but do I get official confirmation of this and how (if I've not got it straight)?


We haven't taken ME back in a while but I'm pretty sure your ME notice is the day before you get the final bill


----------



## AngiTN

Mom2Stitch said:


> Love your advice AngiTN- and the way you think, lol!
> 
> Yep after talking to DH and looking at the flights, we found one that was about only about $12 more per person and we had enough credits to make up the difference. We will now be sleeping in and taking DME back to the airport around 12:30PM instead.


Lol l was just telling DH about your post and he said the same thing, going to Disney you are ready to go but not going home


----------



## LizzyS

AngiTN said:


> We haven't taken ME back in a while but I'm pretty sure your ME notice is the day before you get the final bill



Thank you!


----------



## shoreward

LizzyS said:


> Am I remembering reading this correctly?  Will we get DME instructions slipped under the door with our final bill on our last night at the resort?  I know they will want to pick us up 3 hours early and our luggage should be dropped off at RAC prior to this 3 hour pick up by DME, but do I get official confirmation of this and how (if I've not got it straight)?


I usually ask for a copy of the ME document when I check in.  There have been a few times when the notice was never delivered, or was received in the early morning, on my day of departure.  I would rather have an extra copy, than none at all, or one that's received on short notice.


----------



## LizzyS

shoreward said:


> I usually ask for a copy of the ME document when I check in.  There have been a few times when the notice was never delivered, or was received in the early morning, on my day of departure.  I would rather have an extra copy, than none at all, or one that's received on short notice.



Ah, so I can request that from the front desk anytime during my stay?


----------



## shoreward

LizzyS said:


> Ah, so I can request that from the front desk anytime during my stay?


Yes.


----------



## mcd2745

I assume you can still use ME even if you are only staying one night, correct? I would think there should be no issues with that. Reason for asking, we may go back to WDW for one night after getting off our Fantasy cruise on a Saturday morning.  It will depend on what flight home we book (Saturday or Sunday), which will depend on times & prices.


----------



## siskaren

mcd2745 said:


> I assume you can still use ME even if you are only staying one night, correct? I would think there should be no issues with that. Reason for asking, we may go back to WDW for one night after getting off our Fantasy cruise on a Saturday morning.  It will depend on what flight home we book (Saturday or Sunday), which will depend on times & prices.



The only criteria for using DME is an onsite stay - it doesn't matter how long.


----------



## mcd2745

What I thought. Thanks.


----------



## dreamer17555

Another timing question- (assuming no flight delays) We are scheduled to arrive at MCO at 2:00 PM and are staying at the Poly. If we head straight for DME at the airport, do you think we could make it to MK by 5:00? (DME to Poly then Monorail over after giving carry-ons to luggage services).


----------



## AngiTN

dreamer17555 said:


> Another timing question- (assuming no flight delays) We are scheduled to arrive at MCO at 2:00 PM and are staying at the Poly. If we head straight for DME at the airport, do you think we could make it to MK by 5:00? (DME to Poly then Monorail over after giving carry-ons to luggage services).


Yes, 3 hours to the park is a good ball park time. Wouldn't schedule anything for exactly 3 hours but a good guesstimate time


----------



## MilwDiana

Hello All,
Need your help.
My daughter is flying into MCO the day before her reservation at Caribbean Beach. Can she stay at a hotel near the airport that evening and go back to MCO the next morning , (when her father and sister are arriving) and pick up the magical express with them??

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Fangorn

Yes. Just call DME and set it up. Its not a big deal at all. You don't have to actually arrive at MCO via airplane to use the service. You just have to have a valid resort reservation on the day you want to use it. 

DME-  866 599-0951

Steve


----------



## MilwDiana

Fangorn said:


> Yes. Just call DME and set it up. Its not a big deal at all. You don't have to actually arrive at MCO via airplane to use the service. You just have to have a valid resort reservation on the day you want to use it.
> 
> DME-  866 599-0951
> 
> Steve



Excellent!!  Thank you!


----------



## Lewdannie

What happens if you book DME but on arrival decide to catch an Uber?


----------



## Fangorn

Lewdannie said:


> What happens if you book DME but on arrival decide to catch an Uber?



Nothing. 

DME is not anxiously awaiting your arrival. You are not causing inconvenience to any other guest by not showing up. The only thing DME uses the arrival reservation for is to give them a rough idea of the passenger load throughout the day so they can be sure to have enough resources available to handle it. 

Steve


----------



## Lewdannie

Fangorn said:


> Nothing.
> Steve


Thanks!


----------



## MrsPrice

Hello-  My outbound flight is not until 9pm.  What time will they pick us up from AoA?   Thank you


----------



## AngiTN

MrsPrice said:


> Hello-  My outbound flight is not until 9pm.  What time will they pick us up from AoA?   Thank you


3 hours before, approx. Exact time will be on your pick up notice given to you the day before. Be prepared to be there 15 min before that.


----------



## MrsPrice

Thank you.


----------



## Araminta18

Yet another timing question.  Flight lands in Orlando at 8:30am; we're going to Boardwalk.  Arriving at Boardwalk by 10am a reasonable guess of time?


----------



## AngiTN

Araminta18 said:


> Yet another timing question.  Flight lands in Orlando at 8:30am; we're going to Boardwalk.  Arriving at Boardwalk by 10am a reasonable guess of time?


90 min is a good avg. With 30 give or take being in the range on the high and low end of normal


----------



## Araminta18

AngiTN said:


> 90 min is a good avg. With 30 give or take being in the range on the high and low end of normal



Awesome.  Thanks!


----------



## likesdisney

I hope this is the right place to ask this.  We have less than a month to go before leaving (May23) and the airline we have booked is now talking about a pilots strike (likely about 4 days or so before we leave)   Our yellow tags will be on their way to us likely soon.   Can we just use the yellow tags on any airline we get to use or are they airline specific?


----------



## Fangorn

likesdisney said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask this.  We have less than a month to go before leaving (May23) and the airline we have booked is now talking about a pilots strike (likely about 4 days or so before we leave)   Our yellow tags will be on their way to us likely soon.   Can we just use the yellow tags on any airline we get to use or are they airline specific?



The tags are not specific to your flight or your airline. If you change flights at the last minute, it doesn't matter. The yellow tags simply alert the baggage handlers at MCO that this bag is going to Disney, and you put it through that process instead of it going to baggage claim.

No worries.

Steve


----------



## likesdisney

Thanks so much.  That's a little panic off my shoulders lol.  Now all I have to do is have a flight in the first place cause of a strike.


----------



## ClapYourHands

We are likely staying at the Swolfin next trip.  I know DME doesn't run there, but could I catch DME to another Epcot area WDW hotel, and walk over?


----------



## siskaren

ClapYourHands said:


> We are likely staying at the Swolfin next trip.  I know DME doesn't run there, but could I catch DME to another Epcot area WDW hotel, and walk over?



No, you have to have a reservation at a Disney hotel to get on a DME bus.


----------



## ClapYourHands

siskaren said:


> No, you have to have a reservation at a Disney hotel to get on a DME bus.


 
Darn.  Oh, well, good to know.  Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## ClapYourHands

Fangorn said:


> Yes. Just call DME and set it up. Its not a big deal at all. You don't have to actually arrive at MCO via airplane to use the service. You just have to have a valid resort reservation on the day you want to use it.
> 
> DME-  866 599-0951
> 
> Steve



Steve, if I have a valid reservation at one hotel, could I take DME to a different resort?  For example, staying at Pop, but taking DME during park hours, could I go to one of the MK or Epcot area hotels, and just go right to the park?  My luggage would get on the "right" bus to Pop, but would anyone care if I got on the Poly or BC bus so I could maximize park time (assuming there's room on the bus)?  It seems time-consuming going to Pop (especially when it's too early to check in), and transferring to another bus over to the park.


----------



## siskaren

ClapYourHands said:


> Steve, if I have a valid reservation at one hotel, could I take DME to a different resort?  For example, staying at Pop, but taking DME during park hours, could I go to one of the MK or Epcot area hotels, and just go right to the park?  My luggage would get on the "right" bus to Pop, but would anyone care if I got on the Poly or BC bus so I could maximize park time (assuming there's room on the bus)?  It seems time-consuming going to Pop (especially when it's too early to check in), and transferring to another bus over to the park.



You can only get on the bus that's going to the hotel you're registered at. And your luggage isn't on the bus - it gets transported to the hotel by truck.


----------



## Fangorn

ClapYourHands said:


> Steve, if I have a valid reservation at one hotel, could I take DME to a different resort?  For example, staying at Pop, but taking DME during park hours, could I go to one of the MK or Epcot area hotels, and just go right to the park?  My luggage would get on the "right" bus to Pop, but would anyone care if I got on the Poly or BC bus so I could maximize park time (assuming there's room on the bus)?  It seems time-consuming going to Pop (especially when it's too early to check in), and transferring to another bus over to the park.



As Siskaren said,  no you cannot use DME to go to a different resort. Bags that have the yellow tags on them are transported to the resort separately. They aren't on any bus. 

Steve


----------



## ClapYourHands

Thank you


----------



## DWillowBay

Question about MDE upon LEAVING sad WDW.   My daughter and I are vacationing together, but our flights home are an hour apart.   Her assigned MDE will pick her up an hour before mine, I assume.  I would rather that we return to the airport together and am certainly willing (not happy ) to leave at her earlier time.   Do I need to contact MDE with that information/ request or can I just leave when she leaves?


----------



## siskaren

DWillowBay said:


> Question about MDE upon LEAVING sad WDW.   My daughter and I are vacationing together, but our flights home are an hour apart.   Her assigned MDE will pick her up an hour before mine, I assume.  I would rather that we return to the airport together and am certainly willing (not happy ) to leave at her earlier time.   Do I need to contact MDE with that information/ request or can I just leave when she leaves?



Yes, you need to contact DME to make that request; unlike when you're traveling from the airport to the hotel, you're assigned to a specific bus when returning to the airport. If you tried to get on an earlier bus, there might not be room for you.


----------



## DWillowBay

siskaren said:


> Yes, you need to contact DME to make that request; unlike when you're traveling from the airport to the hotel, you're assigned to a specific bus when returning to the airport. If you tried to get on an earlier bus, there might not be room for you.


Right.   Ok.   Thanks.


----------



## Mosey03

I have never used DME before.  On our departure day, we have a later flight out of MCO - if we decide to do something that day other than hang out at our resort, how long before our shuttle time should we aim for being back at our resort?  (We will have to pick up our carry-on luggage at the bell stand.)  If you have done this before, what do you shoot for?


----------



## Fangorn

Be mindful that the time you will be given as your "pick up" time is actually the time the bus will LEAVE your resort, not the time it arrives. So you need to be at the DME bus stop, ready to go with all your stuff 15 minutes prior to the time they give you. It can take anywhere from 5 minutes to 20 minutes to get your bags from Bell Services - longer if there are a large number of people all doing the same. 

We always plan on being back at the hotel and at Bell Services at least 30 minutes before our DME time. 

Steve


----------



## goofy4tink

Mosey03 said:


> I have never used DME before.  On our departure day, we have a later flight out of MCO - if we decide to do something that day other than hang out at our resort, how long before our shuttle time should we aim for being back at our resort?  (We will have to pick up our carry-on luggage at the bell stand.)  If you have done this before, what do you shoot for?


I'll give you a 'for instance' scenario. Let's say you have an 8pm flight. You are staying at Pop Century. You will be given a DME p/u time of around 5, give or take 15 mins either way.  (between 4:45-5:15). You should be back at Pop about 45 mins prior to your p/u time. You will need about 10 mins to retrieve your bags. Then most people tend to make a last minute gift shop run as well as to the rest rooms. You should be out at the DME p/u area 15 mins prior to the stated p/u time That time is the time the bus is scheduled to leave, not arrive!!! Be at the stop, bags in hand, ready to go.
So, what time does this mean you need to leave a park? Depends. If you're staying at the GF, CR, Polynesian or WL, you could head to MK for the day. At BW/YC/BC? Head to DHS or Epcot. If you need to take a bus to your resort, you need to plan addtl time to return. Buses can take longer than boats or walking.


----------



## PS11

We’re staying at VGF in February and will have a lap infant with us, flying southwest. We know we won’t be able to check in and print boarding passes at RAC due to this, but will we be able to check bags even though we can’t technically check in for our flight?


----------



## SwimDanceTaxi

I have two questions........we have resort reservations that have us checking out on Friday, but I found cheaper flights leaving Saturday morning. I was thinking about staying at the hotel at MCO Friday night. My questions are: will I be able to use RAC since I would be checking my bags a day before my flight, and will I be able to use DME to the airport Friday?


----------



## goofy4tink

SwimDanceTaxi said:


> I have two questions........we have resort reservations that have us checking out on Friday, but I found cheaper flights leaving Saturday morning. I was thinking about staying at the hotel at MCO Friday night. My questions are: will I be able to use RAC since I would be checking my bags a day before my flight, and will I be able to use DME to the airport Friday?


Yes, you can ride the bus back to MCO on Friday, but you won't be able to check your bags, on Friday, for a Sat flight. Your bags will have to go to MCO with you, under your bus.


----------



## SwimDanceTaxi

Thanks for your help!


----------



## JoJoGirl

Quick question, sorry if this has been asked before:

I just did something crazy and booked a trip to WDW that begins 16 days from now!  I added ME to my resort reservation, including flight information, and I am definitely planning to ride the bus in from the airport.  Will Disney mail luggage tags to me at this late date, or should I plan to collect my bags at the airport and take them on the bus with me?


----------



## Fangorn

They will probably send them. You're still far enough out that they will. I'd call them though (866 599-0951) and ask them to send them. You can ask for as many tags as you need.  I did that once on a Saturday prior to leaving on Thursday and they sent them overnight. I got them on Tuesday morning (I'm in Oregon).

Even if you don't get them, though, you don't have to collect your bags and take them on the bus with you (although you can if you want). At the DME desk, give then your claim check tickets for your bags and DME will send someone to collect them. The bags will be delivered to your room, just as if you had put the tags on them. That's a normal part of the service, so you needn't feel like you're asking for something special if you do that. 

Steve


----------



## AngiTN

JoJoGirl said:


> Quick question, sorry if this has been asked before:
> 
> I just did something crazy and booked a trip to WDW that begins 16 days from now!  I added ME to my resort reservation, including flight information, and I am definitely planning to ride the bus in from the airport.  Will Disney mail luggage tags to me at this late date, or should I plan to collect my bags at the airport and take them on the bus with me?


Sure will. I didn't give our flight info to DME for our trip that starts on 5/26 until 5/8. I got our yellow bag tags a week ago.


----------



## JoJoGirl

AngiTN said:


> Sure will. I didn't give our flight info to DME for our trip that starts on 5/26 until 5/8. I got our yellow bag tags a week ago.



Thanks!  That makes things a lot easier!


----------



## JoJoGirl

Fangorn said:


> They will probably send them. You're still far enough out that they will. I'd call them though (866 599-0951) and ask them to send them. You can ask for as many tags as you need.  I did that once on a Saturday prior to leaving on Thursday and they sent them overnight. I got them on Tuesday morning (I'm in Oregon).
> 
> Even if you don't get them, though, you don't have to collect your bags and take them on the bus with you (although you can if you want). At the DME desk, give then your claim check tickets for your bags and DME will send someone to collect them. The bags will be delivered to your room, just as if you had put the tags on them. That's a normal part of the service, so you needn't feel like you're asking for something special if you do that.
> 
> Steve



Thanks!  Great information!  I will have my disabled son with me, so not having to collect bags is a huge plus.


----------



## AngiTN

JoJoGirl said:


> Thanks!  Great information!  I will have my disabled son with me, so not having to collect bags is a huge plus.


Just read through the info ME sends you, both the emails confirmation they send and the paperwork. The info about giving ME your claim checks if you don't get luggage tags is all right there. 
We've had to do that too, when we didn't get enough tags. It works great, so do it with no fear in case you don't receive yours for some reason (you never know with ME, USPS, and any number of issues between the 2)


----------



## bwbuddy5

Some of our party that was originally on our DME list are no longer going with us (DVC reservation). We’ve already received our luggage tags. Any thing I should do?  Since it’s DVC, the room reservation doesn’t matter.


----------



## Fangorn

You don't have to do anything as far as arrival is concerned. 

You should let DME know that they will not be using DME to go back to the airport. Since they use that info to schedule buses and pickup times, not having someone use their reservation,  could affect someone else's experience

Steve


----------



## n2mm

Can I checkin online prior to going to RAC?  JetBlue has a new boarding procedure and in order to all get the same boarding letter you have to checkin as a group.  If you checkin individually, each of you get different boarding group letters....it’s happened several times now.  When rac checks us in, they do it individually.  I still want to check my luggage, but don’t want to mess up my chances by checking in prior.


----------



## Donna M

I know ME picks you up 3 hours before your flight, but is that rounded off to the nearest hour or half hour?  We have a 2:45 departure and don't want them to round it back to 2:00 and make us be there at 11:00 when 12:00 would be just fine.

They must group the riders so they don't have to go to the resort repeatedly in the same hour.


----------



## AngiTN

n2mm said:


> Can I checkin online prior to going to RAC?  JetBlue has a new boarding procedure and in order to all get the same boarding letter you have to checkin as a group.  If you checkin individually, each of you get different boarding group letters....it’s happened several times now.  When rac checks us in, they do it individually.  I still want to check my luggage, but don’t want to mess up my chances by checking in prior.


Yes. RAC is just doing your bags. They'll finish your flight check in if you haven't but they don't have to do it.


----------



## siskaren

Donna M said:


> I know ME picks you up 3 hours before your flight, but is that rounded off to the nearest hour or half hour?  We have a 2:45 departure and don't want them to round it back to 2:00 and make us be there at 11:00 when 12:00 would be just fine.
> 
> They must group the riders so they don't have to go to the resort repeatedly in the same hour.



I've always read that it's 3 hours plus or minus 15 minutes, so for a 2:45 flight, it would be between 11:30 and 12:00.


----------



## parkhopmom

PS11 said:


> We’re staying at VGF in February and will have a lap infant with us, flying southwest. We know we won’t be able to check in and print boarding passes at RAC due to this, but will we be able to check bags even though we can’t technically check in for our flight?



We are flying with a lap infant for the first time ever. Never thought about not being able to use RAC for boarding passes.  I would also be interested if anyone has the answer to the bag checking question.

Edit: I see AngiTN had the answer to this for a different post. We can bag check even if we don't check in for our boarding passes.


----------



## AngiTN

parkhopmom said:


> We are flying with a lap infant for the first time ever. Never thought about not being able to use RAC for boarding passes.  I would also be interested if anyone has the answer to the bag checking question.
> 
> Edit: I see AngiTN had the answer to this for a different post. We can bag check even if we don't check in for our boarding passes.


That was sort of a different situation. RAC can process bags of the guest that has already completed their own check in. I don't know what a lap infant does to their process


----------



## parkhopmom

AngiTN said:


> That was sort of a different situation. RAC can process bags of the guest that has already completed their own check in. I don't know what a lap infant does to their process


Gotcha. Hmm. Maybe we will hear from someone who has done this.


----------



## PS11

parkhopmom said:


> Gotcha. Hmm. Maybe we will hear from someone who has done this.



I’m assuming everyone who has a regular boarding pass will be able to check in and use RAC to check their bags. Then we’ll have to go to the ticket counter at the airport for our lap infant. My only concern is if our entire family needs to check in as a group for whatever reason.


----------



## RolloTomasi

So I'm going to be using ME in November for the first time. My flights both ways are already purchased. The person I was originally going on this trip with can't go anymore and I'm waiting to hear back from someone who will take her place. Can I make my ME reservation now, and then a second one later for whoever comes with me? Or will I need to wait until all party members have flight info to make the reservation? I know I have plenty of time, I just like being overprepared lol.


----------



## Fangorn

RolloTomasi said:


> So I'm going to be using ME in November for the first time. My flights both ways are already purchased. The person I was originally going on this trip with can't go anymore and I'm waiting to hear back from someone who will take her place. Can I make my ME reservation now, and then a second one later for whoever comes with me? Or will I need to wait until all party members have flight info to make the reservation? I know I have plenty of time, I just like being overprepared lol.



You can make separate DME reservations. Not a problem at all.

Steve


----------



## RolloTomasi

Fangorn said:


> You can make separate DME reservations. Not a problem at all.
> 
> Steve



Good to hear! Thanks so much!


----------



## Rosanne

I'm at all star music right now. I usually drive to Disney but we flew and took dme to our resort. Am I correct in understanding that I don't have to have boarding passes loaded on to my phone because dme will print them out for us morning of departure? We're flying jet blue. 

TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

Rosanne said:


> I'm at all star music right now. I usually drive to Disney but we flew and took dme to our resort. Am I correct in understanding that I don't have to have boarding passes loaded on to my phone because dme will print them out for us morning of departure? We're flying jet blue.
> 
> TIA


Yes, but it won't be DME that prints them for you, it will be RAC, when you check your bags the morning of departure.


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

Disney website says all flyers must be present for RAC check in, it doesn't list any exceptions for spouse or children like this FAQ does. Is it definite that I can use RAC for myself, my spouse, and my minor children if I'm the only one present?

I looking at going early first thing on our departure day while hubby stays in the room to get the kids dressed for our last park morning. I know I can get myself up and out the door to drop off checked bags before heading to a PPO breakfast, but timing gets much tighter if I'm trying to get all 5 of us dressed and to that desk at 6:30am. Trying to maximize park time the last day...


----------



## Rosanne

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, but it won't be DME that prints them for you, it will be RAC, when you check your bags the morning of departure.



Thanks. If I'm not checking bags do I just go to that counter and they still provide that service?


----------



## AngiTN

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Disney website says all flyers must be present for RAC check in, it doesn't list any exceptions for spouse or children like this FAQ does. Is it definite that I can use RAC for myself, my spouse, and my minor children if I'm the only one present?
> 
> I looking at going early first thing on our departure day while hubby stays in the room to get the kids dressed for our last park morning. I know I can get myself up and out the door to drop off checked bags before heading to a PPO breakfast, but timing gets much tighter if I'm trying to get all 5 of us dressed and to that desk at 6:30am. Trying to maximize park time the last day...


No, you need everyone. RAC is the same as checking your bags in with security and the airline at the airport. Which means everyone must be there and show their ID and answer questions about the security of the bags (been in your possession, etc). They have never allowed me to check in for my DH.

They do allow us to check bags over 50 lbs, and pay extra of course, so I'd say the info in the first page is not 100% correct but it's not been updated in 2 years


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

AngiTN said:


> No, you need everyone. RAC is the same as checking your bags in with security and the airline at the airport. Which means everyone must be there and show their ID and answer questions about the security of the bags (been in your possession, etc). They have never allowed me to check in for my DH.
> 
> They do allow us to check bags over 50 lbs, and pay extra of course, so I'd say the info in the first page is not 100% correct but it's not been updated in 2 years



Thanks! I know many of the info threads are kept super up to date, so I wasn't sure about this one. Seemed too good to be true :-(


----------



## goofy4tink

Rosanne said:


> Thanks. If I'm not checking bags do I just go to that counter and they still provide that service?


I  really don't know for sure. I would ask at the resort. If that doesn't work out, you can always print them at self service kiosks at the airport.


----------



## AngiTN

Rosanne said:


> Thanks. If I'm not checking bags do I just go to that counter and they still provide that service?


Not sure if RAC does or not but they Resort will print boarding passes. Just check at Guest Services/Concierge counter.


----------



## jaysmom4285

goofy4tink said:


> Yes, you can ride the bus back to MCO on Friday, but you won't be able to check your bags, on Friday, for a Sat flight. Your bags will have to go to MCO with you, under your bus.



We're doing the same thing - checking out of the resort on a Sunday night, staying at MCO Hyatt, and taking an early flight back on Monday morning, because the airfare was so incredibly much cheaper on Monday.   Will we have to "invent" a flight on Sunday night that  gets us on an ME bus at the time we want?  I don't mean invent, really, just find any flight that's leaving MCO late that evening and put that in the ME information?   And does ME run into the late evening?  I couldn't locate confirmation of their hours of operation, although it's probably right in front of me somewhere.  TIA.


----------



## goofy4tink

jaysmom4285 said:


> We're doing the same thing - checking out of the resort on a Sunday night, staying at MCO Hyatt, and taking an early flight back on Monday morning, because the airfare was so incredibly much cheaper on Monday.   Will we have to "invent" a flight on Sunday night that  gets us on an ME bus at the time we want?  I don't mean invent, really, just find any flight that's leaving MCO late that evening and put that in the ME information?   And does ME run into the late evening?  I couldn't locate confirmation of their hours of operation, although it's probably right in front of me somewhere.  TIA.


Sure, that's not an issue. You can just call DME and tell them that you need to get to the airport on Sunday night, they'll get you on a bus that will get you there at the time you need to be there. If you want to leave WDW around 9pm, they should be able to get you on a bus around that time. DME runs 24/7.


----------



## emmabelle

so if I don't get the confirmation letter from ME in time for my trip that starts on July 2nd, it will be attached to our magic bands?  We arrive kind of late so I wasn't going to using the luggage tags anyways.


----------



## jaysmom4285

goofy4tink said:


> Sure, that's not an issue. You can just call DME and tell them that you need to get to the airport on Sunday night, they'll get you on a bus that will get you there at the time you need to be there. If you want to leave WDW around 9pm, they should be able to get you on a bus around that time. DME runs 24/7.



Appreciate the reply.  Just to clarify - so we don't need to give them a flight number that would justify getting us to the airport when we want to be there?  We can just tell them we want to be there at a certain time?


----------



## AngiTN

emmabelle said:


> so if I don't get the confirmation letter from ME in time for my trip that starts on July 2nd, it will be attached to our magic bands?  We arrive kind of late so I wasn't going to using the luggage tags anyways.


It's never attached to your bands.
If you registered your flight info with ME, then you are registered to ride ME. Your letter isn't needed at all.


----------



## Fangorn

jaysmom4285 said:


> Appreciate the reply.  Just to clarify - so we don't need to give them a flight number that would justify getting us to the airport when we want to be there?  We can just tell them we want to be there at a certain time?



Correct!  You DO NOT need to give DME a flight number if you want to go earlier than the normal 3 hours.  Just call DME at (866) 599-0951 and tell them what time you'd like to arrive at the airport. They will set it up. Call at least 24 hours ahead of time if you can. 

Steve


----------



## TraciJL

We have basic economy tickets for a flight with Delta.  I am wondering if we will be able to use RAC since the seats are assigned upon check in.


----------



## ADS2508

Edited: Opps. Question on wrong thread.


----------



## firefly_ris

Another question for you all.... 

Next February we are staying at CBR for a week, Saturday the 2nd. My husband will be in Deerfield Beach/Ft. Lauderdale area for a work retreat a few days before. So the deal is I will be flying down with my 3 kids on Saturday the 2nd. My husband is going to be flying into MCO from FLL Friday the 1st and staying somewhere overnight. Then he wants to meet us at MCO when we arrive. 

My question is, will he still be able to ride DME with us? Even though his flight was the previous day? Would I still sign him up on DME with his previous day's flight arrival info? Thanks for any guidance...


----------



## Fangorn

firefly_ris said:


> Another question for you all....
> 
> Next February we are staying at CBR for a week, Saturday the 2nd. My husband will be in Deerfield Beach/Ft. Lauderdale area for a work retreat a few days before. So the deal is I will be flying down with my 3 kids on Saturday the 2nd. My husband is going to be flying into MCO from FLL Friday the 1st and staying somewhere overnight. Then he wants to meet us at MCO when we arrive.
> 
> My question is, will he still be able to ride DME with us? Even though his flight was the previous day? Would I still sign him up on DME with his previous day's flight arrival info? Thanks for any guidance...



Yes,  he can ride with you on the 2nd, even though he's flying in the day before. DME does not care how you get to MCO. As long as you have an active Disney Resort reservation on the day you use MDE, you're fine. And don't be concerned about giving DME his flight info from the day before. They truly do not care (except in the most general terms). Just fill out the form as if all of you were arriving on the same flight (yours). It's no big deal. 

You can also call DME directly at 866 599-0951, if you feel you need to explain the situation to them. They'll listen politely, and set it all up for you. 

Steve


----------



## firefly_ris

Perfect, thank you so much. That will make it easy-peasy then. Thanks again for the info!!


----------



## kpd6901

The more I think about it, the more comfortable I am, but the last thing I want to do is assume something wrong and then we get up the proverbial Creek.

We are staying at AoA. Currently have an 11:30 am outbound flight with a 7:15 Chef Mickey's breakfast. Flying SW and just saw the opportunity to change to an 8pm flight, so I will jump on that. 

With an 8pm flight, and the checkout time from resort, once I officially check out from AoA, can we leave our luggage, including all our carry-on bags there at the resort or do we need to lug our carry-on bags to our ADR (we also have a 2pm) or to mini golf as we finish up our trip?

I assume that when we check out in the morning, we can just leave our luggage there at the resort, do the things we want to do, and then just make sure that we are back at AoA at least 3.5 hours prior to scheduled flight time, right?


----------



## AngiTN

You can check your checked bags in with RAC at the resort, and not see them again until you arrive home
You can leave your carry on bags with Bell Services at AoA
You are correct, be back and ready for the ME pick up around 3.5 hours before your assigned time


----------



## Fangorn

kpd6901 said:


> The more I think about it, the more comfortable I am, but the last thing I want to do is assume something wrong and then we get up the proverbial Creek.
> 
> We are staying at AoA. Currently have an 11:30 am outbound flight with a 7:15 Chef Mickey's breakfast. Flying SW and just saw the opportunity to change to an 8pm flight, so I will jump on that.
> 
> With an 8pm flight, and the checkout time from resort, once I officially check out from AoA, can we leave our luggage, including all our carry-on bags there at the resort or do we need to lug our carry-on bags to our ADR (we also have a 2pm) or to mini golf as we finish up our trip?
> 
> I assume that when we check out in the morning, we can just leave our luggage there at the resort, do the things we want to do, and then just make sure that we are back at AoA at least 3.5 hours prior to scheduled flight time, right?



Yes. You can leave all your bags will Bell Services (our whatever it's called at the Values) when you check our in the morning. Just be sure you're back in time to to get them (it can take awhile if there's a bunch of people also wanting if theirs) and still be ready for the bus when it gets there. Remember, the time you're given as the DME pickup time is actually the time the bus leaves the resort, not three arrival time. 

Steve


----------



## RolloTomasi

I have a big dumb question. I signed up for ME using the website and at the final page after putting in my flight info I got an error page. I then got what I guess is the standard email about what to expect and when to expect luggage tags and all that jazz. So I think my reservation went through, lol, but should it be showing up in my hotel reservation information on the Disney site? Because it isn't and I don't know if that's normal or not since this is my first time using ME.


----------



## Fangorn

RolloTomasi said:


> I have a big dumb question. I signed up for ME using the website and at the final page after putting in my flight info I got an error page. I then got what I guess is the standard email about what to expect and when to expect luggage tags and all that jazz. So I think my reservation went through, lol, but should it be showing up in my hotel reservation information on the Disney site? Because it isn't and I don't know if that's normal or not since this is my first time using ME.



What you're seeing (or not seeing in this case) is normal. Your DME reservation does not appear explicitly on the Disney site or on the MDE app. (There is a way to see if the reservation is there on the app, but it can be somewhat involved if you're not totally familiar with the app).

If you call Disney reservations,  they WILL NOT be able to tell you anything about your DME reservation (or even if the reservation exists). Disney and DME are two separate entities and they do not share much in the way of computer systems. 

If you have ANY questions about DME, it is always best to call them directly at 866 599-0951. They are very helpful. 

Steve


----------



## AngiTN

RolloTomasi said:


> I have a big dumb question. I signed up for ME using the website and at the final page after putting in my flight info I got an error page. I then got what I guess is the standard email about what to expect and when to expect luggage tags and all that jazz. So I think my reservation went through, lol, but should it be showing up in my hotel reservation information on the Disney site? Because it isn't and I don't know if that's normal or not since this is my first time using ME.


Sounds like it all went through. One way to check on MDE, online or on the app
Go in to your Online Check-in .
Under Resort Arrival it will say, instead of giving you a place to pick an arrival time, something like Disney's Magical Express.
This screen shot is on the app


----------



## Amberleefuta

Our flight into MCO is scheduled to get in at 955p. How hard is it to get our luggage from baggage claim then make it over to DME? We usually use the luggage transfer but we have an early start the next day and I don't want to wait up for the luggage to get there.


----------



## goofy4tink

Amberleefuta said:


> Our flight into MCO is scheduled to get in at 955p. How hard is it to get our luggage from baggage claim then make it over to DME? We usually use the luggage transfer but we have an early start the next day and I don't want to wait up for the luggage to get there.


Not hard at all. But, it will differ depending on which side of the airport your airline uses. For instance...Jetblue and Southwest both arrive on Side A. DME is on Side B. So, when you arrive into the main terminal, via the tram shuttle, you will go down to Level 2, baggage claim. You arrive on Level 3. Get your bags, go back up to Level 3, and cross through the main area of the terminal, to Side B. Look up and look for the bright neon signage. Then, go down to Level 1, ground transportation and DME.
If your airline arrives on Side B, you will shuttle to the main terminal from the gate, then go down to Level 2 to get your bags and continue down to Level 1 for DME.


----------



## chmasy

My daughter is flying home alone.We are switching resorts. Can one of us ride ME to and from airport? We are staying another week. My daughter is over 18.


----------



## Fangorn

chmasy said:


> My daughter is flying home alone.We are switching resorts. Can one of us ride ME to and from airport? We are staying another week. My daughter is over 18.



I'm unclear exactly what you're asking. 

Are you asking:
1) is it ok for her to ride DME back to the airport without the rest of your group going too?  (The answer is:  absolutely)

or

2) is it possible for you to accompany her to the airport and then return to the resort? (The answer is generally no. But in this case, where you're changing resorts, you technically have 2 separate resort reservations and therefore are technically entitled to 2 separate roundtrips on DME. So yes, you could do it) 

Steve


----------



## chmasy

Fangorn said:


> I'm unclear exactly what you're asking.
> 
> Are you asking:
> 1) is it ok for her to ride DME back to the airport without the rest of your group going too?  (The answer is:  absolutely)
> 
> or
> 
> 2) is it possible for you to accompany her to the airport and then return to the resort? (The answer is generally no. But in this case, where you're changing resorts, you technically have 2 separate resort reservations and therefore are technically entitled to 2 separate roundtrips on DME. So yes, you could do it)
> 
> Steve


----------



## chmasy

It was number 2 . Your answer is what l figured . Thank you


----------



## Fangorn

chmasy said:


> It was number 2 . Your answer is what l figured . Thank you



You'll just need to make 2 reservations with DME. Call DME directly at 866 599-0951 to set it up. 

Steve


----------



## chmasy

Fangorn said:


> You'll just need to make 2 reservations with DME. Call DME directly at 866 599-0951 to set it up.
> 
> Steve


I will do that  Thank you . That will cover that base.


----------



## goofy4tink

chmasy said:


> My daughter is flying home alone.We are switching resorts. Can one of us ride ME to and from airport? We are staying another week. My daughter is over 18.


Is there a particular reason you don't want her traveling back to MCO alone? That could change the answers given.


----------



## rspencer38

If I'm just looking to use DME outbound to MCO only, do I need to book in advance or can I just book at the resort once I'm down at Disney?


----------



## shan981

We ended up tacking on an extra day to the end of our stay because flights out were so much cheaper Monday morning versus Sunday evening. We booked that last night at All Star Sports instead of paying for another night at CR just to sleep. So my question is will we still get whatever we need for DME delivered the day before departure? These are technically two totally separate reservations, but we probably won't check into All Star Sports until late Sunday night. Not even sure what we get, but I read somewhere that some type of paperwork is delivered to you the day before departure.


----------



## chmasy

goofy4tink said:


> Is there a particular reason you don't want her traveling back to MCO alone? That could change the answers given.


I don't have problem it's my other half


----------



## chasingthtdream08

I know last holiday season they were requiring people to get on Magical Express 4 hours prior to their departure. Has that stuck? Or is it back to 3 hours? Is there anyway to take a later Magical Express? We will be utilizing RAC (eliminating time at the airport) and our flight doesn't leave until 10pm. What I'm trying to get at is that I think 3 or 4 hours is way too early.


----------



## AngiTN

chasingthtdream08 said:


> I know last holiday season they were requiring people to get on Magical Express 4 hours prior to their departure. Has that stuck? Or is it back to 3 hours? Is there anyway to take a later Magical Express? We will be utilizing RAC (eliminating time at the airport) and our flight doesn't leave until 10pm. What I'm trying to get at is that I think 3 or 4 hours is way too early.


Back to 3 hours for Domestic flights 
If you mean less than 3 hours, nope. Gotta be 3 hours.
We find 3 hours way too early too. We take Uber


----------



## goofy4tink

chmasy said:


> I don't have problem it's my other half


Ah, ok. Someone should be able to ride back and forth with her. Let's say you all arrive on Sat, you switch resorts on Tuesday, dd leaves at this point, you all move to the new resort until Friday. So, you all get to ride to Resort A on Sat. Then, everyone is entitled to a ride back to the airport from Resort A. So, on Tuesday, dh and dd head back to MCO. Everyone is entitled to a ride to the resort, from MCO, so dh should be able to take DME back to Resort B. This would be his entitled ride to the new resort. And you all could ride back on Friday. The only fly in the ointment might be if they decide to go back to MCO on a day other than the switch day. 
To be sure, I would be very tempted to just call DME and talk to them directly and have them set it up. But, in all honesty, try to talk to the 'other half'. This is a case of just waiting for the bus with her, riding to the airport with her, and walking her to security, then getting back on the bus and riding back. This is a very safe process....as long as she is capable of finding security, she should be okay. You can wait for the bus with her, wave goodbye, then have her text you when she's through security, then at the gate. That's what I still do with  my 24 y/o dd!!!


----------



## Sunelis

I've skimmed through the pages of this board, but I haven't found a clear answer. 

1) If I'm travelling with carry-on only can I take it directly on the bus with me? (so no one but me handle my bags)  
2) And if not how much do you tip the drive if he handles your luggage?

TIA


----------



## goofy4tink

Sunelis said:


> I've skimmed through the pages of this board, but I haven't found a clear answer.
> 
> 1) If I'm travelling with carry-on only can I take it directly on the bus with me? (so no one but me handle my bags)
> 2) And if not how much do you tip the drive if he handles your luggage?
> 
> TIA


Yes, you can keep your carry-on bag with you, on the bus. But, if it's a larger bag, like a roll-aboard, you may have to stow it beneath the bus. Tote bags, backpacks, that kind of thing are small enough to keep with you. But a regular sized carry-on bag will be too large.  If you end up stowing your bag, beneath the bus, a tip of a few dollars is acceptable. I usually tip $2. If the driver was really terrific, for instance....drove very well, gave area hints and info, then I might tip $5. But, just for simple stowing of a bag, $2 is sufficient.


----------



## WillowRain

We arrive at MCO at 4:23, get to the busses by 5. Staying at Beach Club, how long will it take to get there? Realistically, will we be able to make a 7 pm reservation at Akershus??


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

WillowRain said:


> We arrive at MCO at 4:23, get to the busses by 5. Staying at Beach Club, how long will it take to get there? Realistically, will we be able to make a 7 pm reservation at Akershus??



Probably, but I wouldn't count on it. All it takes is one delay with your flight or ME and you miss the reservation.


----------



## goofy4tink

WillowRain said:


> We arrive at MCO at 4:23, get to the busses by 5. Staying at Beach Club, how long will it take to get there? Realistically, will we be able to make a 7 pm reservation at Akershus??


If your flight lands at 4:23, you'll be at the gate around 4:30. Figure on 90 mins to BC (could be less). To your room and freshen up, then walk over to Epcot....you could probably make it, but it will be close.  But, as noted, if your flight is delayed at all, you will miss the ADR. Not to mention, it's a stressful way to start a vacation..worrying about making an ADR.


----------



## Narnia_girl

Trying to decide:  DME or Uber/Lyft to MCO on Columbus Day weekend?  
This is a short mother-daughter trip--one day at each park.  On Sunday we hit Epcot and then a flight out at 6:55 p.m.  While it is a holiday weekend, I think most people are flying out of Orlando on Monday--my flight out on Sunday just dropped drastically in price/points (Yeah Southwest!)

Since we are getting roughly a half day in the park I'm trying to maximize park time and minimize transportation time.

If we use DME I think I have to return to resort about 3:25, which means leaving Epcot about 2:30 p.m. to go back to resort (AS Music). Is this a correct time frame?

About how late could we stay at Epcot if we used Uber/Lyft?  And what do I do with our luggage during the day if we chose this option?


----------



## AngiTN

Narnia_girl said:


> Trying to decide:  DME or Uber/Lyft to MCO on Columbus Day weekend?
> This is a short mother-daughter trip--one day at each park.  On Sunday we hit Epcot and then a flight out at 6:55 p.m.  While it is a holiday weekend, I think most people are flying out of Orlando on Monday--my flight out on Sunday just dropped drastically in price/points (Yeah Southwest!)
> 
> Since we are getting roughly a half day in the park I'm trying to maximize park time and minimize transportation time.
> 
> If we use DME I think I have to return to resort about 3:25, which means leaving Epcot about 2:30 p.m. to go back to resort (AS Music). Is this a correct time frame?
> 
> About how late could we stay at Epcot if we used Uber/Lyft?  And what do I do with our luggage during the day if we chose this option?


We take Uber back to MCO from Epcot every trip so I can help.
I'll answer the last question first, it's the easy answer
They have luggage lockers near the bus stops at Epcot. 4 quarters each (no change machine so bring them with you). They are large enough to hold any bag that is permitted carry on size. And they are outside the secure area so no taking your luggage through security. We don't take anything more than a backpack on the buses so if you have a rolling carry on, plan to take an Uber to Epcot from the resort. 

Now, timing. We leave Epcot 2 hours before our flight. But, we have TSA Precheck. Our avg wait time at MCO security is 5 min. I've timed our last few trips back and we are at our gate within an hour of leaving Epcot. Even counting rush hour traffic in Orlando.

Not everyone is as comfortable with that short window but we are. We've never even come close to being rushed in close to 15 flights. I probably wouldn't cut it that close if we didn't have PreCheck either. MCO security is rather nightmarish. They are why DH and I got Precheck actually. Best money we've spent for travel related expenses.


----------



## Narnia_girl

AngiTN said:


> We take Uber back to MCO from Epcot every trip so I can help.
> I'll answer the last question first, it's the easy answer
> They have luggage lockers near the bus stops at Epcot. 4 quarters each (no change machine so bring them with you). They are large enough to hold any bag that is permitted carry on size. And they are outside the secure area so no taking your luggage through security. We don't take anything more than a backpack on the buses so if you have a rolling carry on, plan to take an Uber to Epcot from the resort.
> 
> Now, timing. We leave Epcot 2 hours before our flight. But, we have TSA Precheck. Our avg wait time at MCO security is 5 min. I've timed our last few trips back and we are at our gate within an hour of leaving Epcot. Even counting rush hour traffic in Orlando.
> 
> Not everyone is as comfortable with that short window but we are. We've never even come close to being rushed in close to 15 flights. I probably wouldn't cut it that close if we didn't have PreCheck either. MCO security is rather nightmarish. They are why DH and I got Precheck actually. Best money we've spent for travel related expenses.



*Thanks for the info*.  I feel like at Disney time=money so if I've spent the extra $$ for that day's ticket I should stay as long as possible. 
Staying longer will cost more for those Uber rides vs. ride DME for no extra charge, but cut out park time.


----------



## SomePixiedust

AngiTN said:


> We take Uber back to MCO from Epcot every trip so I can help.
> I'll answer the last question first, it's the easy answer
> They have luggage lockers near the bus stops at Epcot. 4 quarters each (no change machine so bring them with you). They are large enough to hold any bag that is permitted carry on size. And they are outside the secure area so no taking your luggage through security. We don't take anything more than a backpack on the buses so if you have a rolling carry on, plan to take an Uber to Epcot from the resort.
> 
> Now, timing. We leave Epcot 2 hours before our flight. But, we have TSA Precheck. Our avg wait time at MCO security is 5 min. I've timed our last few trips back and we are at our gate within an hour of leaving Epcot. Even counting rush hour traffic in Orlando.
> 
> Not everyone is as comfortable with that short window but we are. We've never even come close to being rushed in close to 15 flights. I probably wouldn't cut it that close if we didn't have PreCheck either. MCO security is rather nightmarish. They are why DH and I got Precheck actually. Best money we've spent for travel related expenses.



This information is exactly what I was looking for here (Disboards are the best!). Would you mind sharing the cost of Uber from Epcot to MCO?


----------



## AngiTN

SomePixiedust said:


> This information is exactly what I was looking for here (Disboards are the best!). Would you mind sharing the cost of Uber from Epcot to MCO?


Glad to help.
We size up when we call for a vehicle and we have bags, even carry on size bags. I feel more comfortable that way. Some of the base vehicles are tiny.
They avg. $35 or so, without tip


----------



## SomePixiedust

AngiTN said:


> Glad to help.
> We size up when we call for a vehicle and we have bags, even carry on size bags. I feel more comfortable that way. Some of the base vehicles are tiny.
> They avg. $35 or so, without tip



Thank you so much! It will just be one person with a carry on only.


----------



## AngiTN

SomePixiedust said:


> Thank you so much! It will just be one person with a carry on only.


You can likely stick with the base size vehicle and save a few dollars.


----------



## oceanwave

We will be arriving into MCO the night before we check into our Disney Resort.  We will be staying the night at the Hyatt and then transferring to our resort in the morning by Magical Express.  I therefore picked a random flight number and arrival time for Magical Express.   I am now thinking that we may want to head over to the resort earlier than I originally planned.  Does it matter if you show up an hour before your scheduled arrival time?  Or do I need to find a new flight number?  Also we will not have our magic bands as we will receive them at the Resort.  Is this going to be an issue? Do I just show the letter that they mailed to me?  Lastly we changed our Resort since making our Magical Express reservations.  Does the new resort update automatically or do I need to call in and change it?


----------



## AngiTN

oceanwave said:


> We will be arriving into MCO the night before we check into our Disney Resort.  We will be staying the night at the Hyatt and then transferring to our resort in the morning by Magical Express.  I therefore picked a random flight number and arrival time for Magical Express.  * I am now thinking that we may want to head over to the resort earlier than I originally planned.  Does it matter if you show up an hour before your scheduled arrival time?*  Or do I need to find a new flight number?  Also we will not have our magic bands as we will receive them at the Resort.  Is this going to be an issue? Do I just show the letter that they mailed to me?  Lastly we changed our Resort since making our Magical Express reservations.  Does the new resort update automatically or do I need to call in and change it?


Nope, doesn't matter at all. You are not assigned to a bus
Yes, it will help everyone involved to bring along the letter you received.
And it SHOULD update your new resort. Just make sure when you check in they tell you the right one. If they don't, correct them. Tell them you changed it and they can look it up again.


----------



## oceanwave

AngiTN said:


> Nope, doesn't matter at all. You are not assigned to a bus
> Yes, it will help everyone involved to bring along the letter you received.
> And it SHOULD update your new resort. Just make sure when you check in they tell you the right one. If they don't, correct them. Tell them you changed it and they can look it up again.



Thank you so much!


----------



## c00lgy30

So I'm planning a trip with my nephew and I to DW (his first time!!  ) getting to out resort I've got down but coming home I'm a bit flustered . The flight is at around 7am so will the ME pick us up at 4am ? Will our resort make us check out at that time ?ugh everything else is paid and planned !


----------



## AngiTN

c00lgy30 said:


> So I'm planning a trip with my nephew and I to DW (his first time!!  ) getting to out resort I've got down but coming home I'm a bit flustered . *The flight is at around 7am so will the ME pick us up at 4am ? Will our resort make us check out at that time ?*ugh everything else is paid and planned !


The resort won't MAKE YOU check out at that time but ME will pick you up then. So basically, the same thing I guess since you will have to leave the room to get on ME


----------



## c00lgy30

AngiTN said:


> The resort won't MAKE YOU check out at that time but ME will pick you up then. So basically, the same thing I guess since you will have to leave the room to get on ME



Ok sounds good thanks , they'll have someone working all night to do that ? lol great !


----------



## AngiTN

c00lgy30 said:


> Ok sounds good thanks , they'll have someone working all night to do that ? lol great !


Yep, Disney's a 24 hour place.


----------



## dolewhipandpixiedust

Is DME currently picking up 3 or 4 hours ahead of your flight?


----------



## Fangorn

dolewhipandpixiedust said:


> Is DME currently picking up 3 or 4 hours ahead of your flight?



3 for domestic flights,  4 for international

Steve


----------



## Dug720

I'm debating budgeting for a Lyft from the airport for my upcoming trip as my flight is not scheduled to land until 11:59pm. Pretty much every time I've flown from NYC we've landed at least 20 minutes early - sometimes even more - but I don't want to count on that. (And after 11 is still late.) I have carry-on only, so I won't have to wait at baggage claim, but I'm worried about sitting there forever on the bus since it's so late.

Anyone have experience with an arrival that late? (I don't want to stay somewhere at the airport when I come in - there is zero savings in me doing that (I'd actually spend MORE to stay there than I am that first night at POFQ...and I'm scheduled for Passholder Play Time the morning of my first full day, so...) Did you have to sit on the bus for a lot longer because it's later and probably fewer flights coming in? I guess I have horrors of having to sit there for an hour or more since it's so late.

Also, if I do decide to take Lyft from the airport, would that affect my return trip on DME or would it still work since they have my information for both flights?


----------



## goofy4tink

Dug720 said:


> I'm debating budgeting for a Lyft from the airport for my upcoming trip as my flight is not scheduled to land until 11:59pm. Pretty much every time I've flown from NYC we've landed at least 20 minutes early - sometimes even more - but I don't want to count on that. (And after 11 is still late.) I have carry-on only, so I won't have to wait at baggage claim, but I'm worried about sitting there forever on the bus since it's so late.
> 
> Anyone have experience with an arrival that late? (I don't want to stay somewhere at the airport when I come in - there is zero savings in me doing that (I'd actually spend MORE to stay there than I am that first night at POFQ...and I'm scheduled for Passholder Play Time the morning of my first full day, so...) Did you have to sit on the bus for a lot longer because it's later and probably fewer flights coming in? I guess I have horrors of having to sit there for an hour or more since it's so late.
> 
> Also, if I do decide to take Lyft from the airport, would that affect my return trip on DME or would it still work since they have my information for both flights?


It's six of one, half dozen of another.  You could walk up to the bus lines and hop right on a bus that's ready to leave. You could walk up and wait for 20 mins for the bus to get there, board, and sit and wait another 20 mins. There have been some reports of people sitting on a bus for longer than 20 mins. I wouldn't count on getting to POFQ any sooner than 1am using DME. 
If you decide to forgo DME, and use lyft or uber, you should arrive around 12:30ish, maybe 12:45 depending on how long it takes you to get off the plane.
Using lyft or uber for  your arrival won't interfere with your DME departure...that will stay in place.


----------



## Dug720

goofy4tink said:


> It's six of one, half dozen of another.  You could walk up to the bus lines and hop right on a bus that's ready to leave. You could walk up and wait for 20 mins for the bus to get there, board, and sit and wait another 20 mins. There have been some reports of people sitting on a bus for longer than 20 mins. I wouldn't count on getting to POFQ any sooner than 1am using DME.
> If you decide to forgo DME, and use lyft or uber, you should arrive around 12:30ish, maybe 12:45 depending on how long it takes you to get off the plane.
> Using lyft or uber for  your arrival won't interfere with your DME departure...that will stay in place.



Thanks.


----------



## AngiTN

Dug720 said:


> I'm debating budgeting for a Lyft from the airport for my upcoming trip as my flight is not scheduled to land until 11:59pm. Pretty much every time I've flown from NYC we've landed at least 20 minutes early - sometimes even more - but I don't want to count on that. (And after 11 is still late.) I have carry-on only, so I won't have to wait at baggage claim, but I'm worried about sitting there forever on the bus since it's so late.
> 
> Anyone have experience with an arrival that late? (I don't want to stay somewhere at the airport when I come in - there is zero savings in me doing that (I'd actually spend MORE to stay there than I am that first night at POFQ...and I'm scheduled for Passholder Play Time the morning of my first full day, so...) Did you have to sit on the bus for a lot longer because it's later and probably fewer flights coming in? I guess I have horrors of having to sit there for an hour or more since it's so late.
> 
> Also, if I do decide to take Lyft from the airport, would that affect my return trip on DME or would it still work since they have my information for both flights?


According to the information I've been given by ME, it doesn't matter if you arrive at 12 noon or 12 midnight, their goal is the same
They aim to depart either when an ME bus is full OR when the first passengers have been on the bus for 30 min, whichever comes first. And I've found that for us, they've always met one or the other. We've never had a long delay at MCO and we've arrived any times from 8 am till 11 pm.
Now, one may say that at 12 midnight your odds of waiting the 30 min are greater than waiting on a full bus but honestly, in all our flights, we probably have only had full buses in the middle of the day half the time anyway.
Where Uber/Lyft can really save time is when it comes to multiple bus stops. And having stayed at POFQ/R often that is one thing that I do dislike. Most of the time they come after SSR and OKW, though that is always subject to change. So you can get an extra 20 min just from multiple stops, even if you depart in a timely manner.
We arrive at 11:00 tonight and have decided to stay at the Hyatt and take Uber over to Disney in the morning. But we were debating on going on to Disney tonight and if we had, we would have taken Uber. Simply because I want to go direct to OUR resort, not stop at who knows how many. Not because of possible waits to depart.


----------



## Dug720

AngiTN said:


> According to the information I've been given by ME, it doesn't matter if you arrive at 12 noon or 12 midnight, their goal is the same
> They aim to depart either when an ME bus is full OR when the first passengers have been on the bus for 30 min, whichever comes first. And I've found that for us, they've always met one or the other. We've never had a long delay at MCO and we've arrived any times from 8 am till 11 pm.
> Now, one may say that at 12 midnight your odds of waiting the 30 min are greater than waiting on a full bus but honestly, in all our flights, we probably have only had full buses in the middle of the day half the time anyway.
> Where Uber/Lyft can really save time is when it comes to multiple bus stops. And having stayed at POFQ/R often that is one thing that I do dislike. Most of the time they come after SSR and OKW, though that is always subject to change. So you can get an extra 20 min just from multiple stops, even if you depart in a timely manner.
> We arrive at 11:00 tonight and have decided to stay at the Hyatt and take Uber over to Disney in the morning. But we were debating on going on to Disney tonight and if we had, we would have taken Uber. Simply because I want to go direct to OUR resort, not stop at who knows how many. Not because of possible waits to depart.



Thanks.

Like I said, it saves me ZERO (and in most cases costs me more) to stay at/near the airport than to go on to Disney - not doing that.

I'll just see how I'm feeling the day of and Lyft (I have major issues with Uber's past practices and don't trust that they've resolved the ethos of the company) if I don't feel like the bus.


----------



## AngiTN

Dug720 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Like I said, it saves me ZERO (and in most cases costs me more) to stay at/near the airport than to go on to Disney - not doing that.
> 
> I'll just see how I'm feeling the day of and Lyft (I have major issues with Uber's past practices and don't trust that they've resolved the ethos of the company) if I don't feel like the bus.


Yeah, it doesn't save us any either. Doesn't cost more but no savings. And we normally don't stay at the airport. This is a first for us actually. We've stayed at the Hyatt the one time we left at 8 AM but that's the only time
We are only staying there tonight because we are both working all day and want more than anything to get to bed as quick as we can tonight. Even 30 min is a huge amount of time.
I still came about >< this close to switching us yesterday but backed out and left us at the Hyatt. After only 3 hours of sleep last night I'm glad.

It's funny about Lyft/Uber. I don't care a whole lot about which but having called for both a whole lot in the Orlando area, I've started to lean slightly to Uber for both quality of driver and vehicles. Lots and lots of them have stickers indicating they drive for both but those that don't, that only drive for Lyft are the ones that I'm talking about., I've found that Uber has better cars and fewer drivers that speak no English. Some of our Lyft cars have really been in questionable shape. I've never looked it up but I'm wondering if maybe Lyft has slightly lower requirements on the vehicles required? I know at least one of them recently lowered the age allowed for the vehicles. Both of them may have. And Uber has some different requirements in how long they have been driving in the US which relates to the non-English speaking issue. All in all I've never had a bad experience with either one just slightly better quality ones with Uber.


----------



## Dug720

AngiTN said:


> Yeah, it doesn't save us any either. Doesn't cost more but no savings. And we normally don't stay at the airport. This is a first for us actually. We've stayed at the Hyatt the one time we left at 8 AM but that's the only time
> We are only staying there tonight because we are both working all day and want more than anything to get to bed as quick as we can tonight. Even 30 min is a huge amount of time.
> I still came about >< this close to switching us yesterday but backed out and left us at the Hyatt. After only 3 hours of sleep last night I'm glad.



Understood.


----------



## stitchfan18

This thread is so long, and I didn’t know how to phrase my question to search for it in the thread, so i’m sure this has been answered at some point. Anyways, if we use RAC to check our bags in the morning before heading to the parks, can we keep one bag back and check that in ourselves at MCO in the evening? We’ll have stuff for the parks that we don’t necessarily want to carry on the plane, but we also have a lot of bags and want to minimize the amount of time we have to be responsible for them, and therefore would like to check our bags at the resort.


----------



## Fangorn

stitchfan18 said:


> This thread is so long, and I didn’t know how to phrase my question to search for it in the thread, so i’m sure this has been answered at some point. Anyways, if we use RAC to check our bags in the morning before heading to the parks, can we keep one bag back and check that in ourselves at MCO in the evening? We’ll have stuff for the parks that we don’t necessarily want to carry on the plane, but we also have a lot of bags and want to minimize the amount of time we have to be responsible for them, and therefore would like to check our bags at the resort.



Sure. You can use RAC to check whatever bags you want - you don't have to check everything with them if you don't want to.  If you have a bag you don't want RAC to check through to your home airport, just have Bell Services store it along with your carry-ons at the resort. Collect it when you leave and check it at MCO.

Steve


----------



## chelseabun76

We are adding my aunt to our room, she is flying in halfway through our stay.  Can she go online to the DME and enter her flight information, etc., and line up her DME for her arrival day?  But she would have to wait until after I have her officially added to our room, right?


----------



## Fangorn

chelseabun76 said:


> We are adding my aunt to our room, she is flying in halfway through our stay.  Can she go online to the DME and enter her flight information, etc., and line up her DME for her arrival day?  But she would have to wait until after I have her officially added to our room, right?


Yes, she can go online and fill out the form for her arrival/departure. Or she can call DME directly (866) 599-095. In either case, she must be on a resort reservation and have the confirmation number in order to book. 

Steve


----------



## chelseabun76

Fangorn said:


> Yes, she can go online and fill out the form for her arrival/departure. Or she can call DME directly (866) 599-095. In either case, she must be on a resort reservation and have the confirmation number in order to book.
> 
> Steve



Thank you Steve!


----------



## Lewisc

How long before your flight time is your return DME bus scheduled, domestic flight.  I know it used to be 3 hours (half hour to pick up pax, half hour drive to MCO gets you to MCO 2 hours before flight).  I know it went to 4 hours.  I thought it went back to 3 hours.  Just made DME reservation online and it said 4 hours for all flights.

Makes no sense.  MCO requests not going through security more then 2 hours before your flight.


----------



## Chip_Dale

Does DME pick up time change based on time of day. Our flight is early evening so pick up time would be in the middle of the evening rush hour.. would pick up time be earlier anticipating traffic en route? Thinking on giving them a fake flight that is about an hour before our scheduled departure.


----------



## goofy4tink

Lewisc said:


> How long before your flight time is your return DME bus scheduled, domestic flight.  I know it used to be 3 hours (half hour to pick up pax, half hour drive to MCO gets you to MCO 2 hours before flight).  I know it went to 4 hours.  I thought it went back to 3 hours.  Just made DME reservation online and it said 4 hours for all flights.
> 
> Makes no sense.  MCO requests not going through security more then 2 hours before your flight.


Depends on when you're flying. They raised the time frame to 4 hrs during the holiday season....lots of people flying so they upped it by an hour. Two weeks ago, my time was 3 hrs prior to flight departure.



Chip_Dale said:


> Does DME pick up time change based on time of day. Our flight is early evening so pick up time would be in the middle of the evening rush hour.. would pick up time be earlier anticipating traffic en route? Thinking on giving them a fake flight that is about an hour before our scheduled departure.


I haven't heard of anyone missing their flight or cutting it too close when heading back during rush hour. If your flight is around 9, then your DME p/u time would be 6ish...that 3 hrs should be plenty of time. But, if you're concerned, you can ask DME for an earlier p/u time.


----------



## AngiTN

Lewisc said:


> How long before your flight time is your return DME bus scheduled, domestic flight.  I know it used to be 3 hours (half hour to pick up pax, half hour drive to MCO gets you to MCO 2 hours before flight).  I know it went to 4 hours.  I thought it went back to 3 hours.  Just made DME reservation online and it said 4 hours for all flights.
> 
> Makes no sense.  MCO requests not going through security more then 2 hours before your flight.


They simply never went back and updated the verbiage on the website. 
And for those who may not recall, it wasn't ME that wanted to raise the time, it was the airport/TSA who asked for it. They felt like you'd need more time at the airport.


----------



## adelaster

Apologies for not being able to locate this on page one-

We have a 6am Saturday flight home departing  from MCO and plan to use ME. What time will they pick us up? I know its usually 2-4 hours ahead of our flights- but is that adjusted for odd times? I'm expecting something like a 3am pickup, but really don't know.


----------



## goofy4tink

adelaster said:


> Apologies for not being able to locate this on page one-
> 
> We have a 6am Saturday flight home departing  from MCO and plan to use ME. What time will they pick us up? I know its usually 2-4 hours ahead of our flights- but is that adjusted for odd times? I'm expecting something like a 3am pickup, but really don't know.


Yup, it will be right around 3am, give or take 15 mins or so, either way.


----------



## esilanna

This thread is huge, so apologies if this has been asked already.

Myself and my boyfriend are booked in a room, and my mom and sister are booked in another (both on property). We are all flying in together, but only my sister has to leave a few days earlier than us. Is it possible for her to have her own DME reservation to MCO?


----------



## Fangorn

esilanna said:


> This thread is huge, so apologies if this has been asked already.
> 
> Myself and my boyfriend are booked in a room, and my mom and sister are booked in another (both on property). We are all flying in together, but only my sister has to leave a few days earlier than us. Is it possible for her to have her own DME reservation to MCO?



Yes. Just fill out a separate form for her with her flight particulars. Or call DME directly at 866 599-0951 and set it up. 

Steve


----------



## Hoodie

You can just give your baggage claim tickets to MDE if you never got the yellow tags, correct?  I am currently in a 2 day long battle with DME/WDW who INSIST they sent the tags via USPS to our house, but I also have a UPS tracking # that shows it going to my husband's old bachelor pad in a different state (where he hasn't lived in 12 years).

UPS won't re-direct unless WDW tells them to and WDW insists they weren't sent there.  We leave on Friday.


----------



## AngiTN

Hoodie said:


> You can just give your baggage claim tickets to MDE if you never got the yellow tags, correct?  I am currently in a 2 day long battle with DME/WDW who INSIST they sent the tags via USPS to our house, but I also have a UPS tracking # that shows it going to my husband's old bachelor pad in a different state (where he hasn't lived in 12 years).
> 
> UPS won't re-direct unless WDW tells them to and WDW insists they weren't sent there.  We leave on Friday.


Yep. We've done it several times. Works great. They even tell you this in the confirmation email would you

But we've never had them come via UPS. As you sure that tracking is for ME tags?


----------



## Hoodie

AngiTN said:


> Yep. We've done it several times. Works great. They even tell you this in the confirmation email would you
> 
> But we've never had them come via UPS. As you sure that tracking is for ME tags?


I don't know what it is for.  MDE tags are the only thing we haven't received that we normally do.  Guess we'll find out!


----------



## kpd6901

So, MDE tags arrived last week. Funny, got the first batch, didn't think anything of it, then a couple of days later, received another batch. The second batch had arrival flight listed, then I looked closer at the first batch and noticed they were labeled as "additional tags". They had no flight info. So, they sent us the extra ones before the actual ones?  Anyway, regardless, the supposedly first set that came second listed our arrival flight info but none of our return home flight info. Will that be coming separate or do we get them on site prior to heading home?


----------



## goofy4tink

kpd6901 said:


> So, MDE tags arrived last week. Funny, got the first batch, didn't think anything of it, then a couple of days later, received another batch. The second batch had arrival flight listed, then I looked closer at the first batch and noticed they were labeled as "additional tags". They had no flight info. So, they sent us the extra ones before the actual ones?  Anyway, regardless, the supposedly first set that came second listed our arrival flight info but none of our return home flight info. Will that be coming separate or do we get them on site prior to heading home?


The yellow DME tags have nothing to do with your return flight. In fact, they should be removed as soon as they arrive in your room! Otherwise, there could be confusion at the airport for your return flight. When it's time to return to the airport, you have two choices...1. head to the RAC (remote airline checkin) area at your resort where they will tag your checked bags and give you your boarding passes. 2. take your checked bags to the airport with you and check them the 'old-fashioned' way, at the airline counter.
If you choose to go the RAC route, which most of us do, the counter will be open from 5am to 1pm. You must have your bags checked, boarding passes in hand, no less than 3 hrs prior to airline departure time. If your flight is prior to 8:15am, you won't have enough time to check your bags there, so they will have to go with you, to the airport.


----------



## kpd6901

goofy4tink said:


> The yellow DME tags have nothing to do with your return flight. In fact, they should be removed as soon as they arrive in your room! Otherwise, there could be confusion at the airport for your return flight. When it's time to return to the airport, you have two choices...1. head to the RAC (remote airline checkin) area at your resort where they will tag your checked bags and give you your boarding passes. 2. take your checked bags to the airport with you and check them the 'old-fashioned' way, at the airline counter.
> If you choose to go the RAC route, which most of us do, the counter will be open from 5am to 1pm. You must have your bags checked, boarding passes in hand, no less than 3 hrs prior to airline departure time. If your flight is prior to 8:15am, you won't have enough time to check your bags there, so they will have to go with you, to the airport.


Thank you. I figured there would be something for the return flight, but if they do that at the counter at the resort, then that makes sense! Thanks again!


----------



## SomePixiedust

AngiTN said:


> They have luggage lockers near the bus stops at Epcot. 4 quarters each (no change machine so bring them with you). They are large enough to hold any bag that is permitted carry on size. And they are outside the secure area so no taking your luggage through security. We don't take anything more than a backpack on the buses so if you have a rolling carry on, plan to take an Uber to Epcot from the resort.
> 
> .



Sorry to be so dopey lol, I took a bus to EPCOT last month from POR and just scanning by eye (unfortunately wasn't in a position to investigate further) I didn't see lockers and when I asked a CM they said they didn't know of any outside the park. I was really hoping to use them next month. Does anyone know if they are still there and can give oblivious me an exact location or is it possible they are not there anymore?


----------



## AngiTN

SomePixiedust said:


> Sorry to be so dopey lol, I took a bus to EPCOT last month from POR and just scanning by eye (unfortunately wasn't in a position to investigate further) I didn't see lockers and when I asked a CM they said they didn't know of any outside the park. I was really hoping to use them next month. Does anyone know if they are still there and can give oblivious me an exact location or is it possible they are not there anymore?


That post of mine is now old and out of date. They removed the lockers just after Labor Day weekend (of 2018, for those that read this on down the road)


----------



## SomePixiedust

Thank you! At least now I know I'm not crazy. Now to just figure out what we can do with the carry on for the day


----------



## DopeyDoc

Sorry, I'm a newbie here.  Travelling in January.  I was planning on taking the DME from the airport to our resort AK Lodge.  But it looks like the travel time might be 2.5 hours instead of 35 minutes driving? Can that be true?


----------



## AngiTN

DopeyDoc said:


> Sorry, I'm a newbie here.  Travelling in January.  I was planning on taking the DME from the airport to our resort AK Lodge.  But it looks like the travel time might be 2.5 hours instead of 35 minutes driving? Can that be true?


If there are lots of stops before AKL yes. But that's an extreme. 90 min is more the avg.
The travel time to Disney is still 35 min
There may be 30 min before you leave MCO
The real question is how many stops. Your resort could be first. In that case you may be looking at just 45-60 min, figuring at least 10 min to check in and board. 
Or it could be last and the trip is going to be longer
You won't know till you board what your case will bE


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

How long have folks found RAC to take? We're going to be checking out of BWV and heading to an 8am ADR at BoG on our check out day. Right now, I'm planning to try to get us and our bags all out of the room by 6:30 to head to the desk, check our luggage, store our carry ons, and catch a bus to MK. Is this the kind of thing that typically takes more than 15-20 minutes at that time in the morning?


----------



## AngiTN

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> How long have folks found RAC to take? We're going to be checking out of BWV and heading to an 8am ADR at BoG on our check out day. Right now, I'm planning to try to get us and our bags all out of the room by 6:30 to head to the desk, check our luggage, store our carry ons, and catch a bus to MK. Is this the kind of thing that typically takes more than 15-20 minutes at that time in the morning?


5 to 50 min
Just like going through TSA you can't possibly know what you'll encounter.
There are only 2 counters so if you have several show up at once it can take a while. I've have a few times take a long time


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

AngiTN said:


> 5 to 50 min
> Just like going through TSA you can't possibly know what you'll encounter.



Ugh, ok, that's what I was afraid of. If we get down there and it's super busy, is there a separate line if we decide to forgo RAC, just store our bags for the park time, and check them later at the airport ourselves? Or, is it the same staff handling both services?


----------



## AngiTN

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Ugh, ok, that's what I was afraid of. If we get down there and it's super busy, is there a separate line if we decide to forgo RAC, just store our bags for the park time, and check them later at the airport ourselves? Or, is it the same staff handling both services?


Separate lines. RAC and Bell Services are two totally different things.


----------



## PopGirl26

Hypothetically, if someone forgot to book DME for her trip home, and said trip home was in 48 hours, and she is already at the resort...  Should she go talk to someone at the resort to add DME (who?) or should she call DME?


----------



## siskaren

PopGirl26 said:


> Hypothetically, if someone forgot to book DME for her trip home, and said trip home was in 48 hours, and she is already at the resort...  Should she go talk to someone at the resort to add DME (who?) or should she call DME?



Just go to the front desk.


----------



## Bill McKinley

We are considering the DME for our upcoming March trip and have never done it before in 7 trips.  What is everyone's experience with how quick or slow it will be for the following trip info.

United flight arrives at MCO at 11:15 am, how long does everyone think it will take to get to Port Orleans - Riverside?  Should I just uber instead?  I can handle the checked bags via shipping them down ahead time FYI.

Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

Bill McKinley said:


> We are considering the DME for our upcoming March trip and have never done it before in 7 trips.  What is everyone's experience with how quick or slow it will be for the following trip info.
> 
> United flight arrives at MCO at 11:15 am, how long does everyone think it will take to get to Port Orleans - Riverside?  Should I just uber instead?  I can handle the checked bags via shipping them down ahead time FYI.
> 
> Thanks!


Time of day, destination, etc, really varies very little in time. Avg from landing to hitting your resort is 90 min. It doesn't matter if you land at 11 am or 11 pm.
The goal is to have the bus depart after the first guest has been there 30 min, or when it's full, whichever comes first. In all our trips I'm pretty sure I've never been on a full bus. 
We've stayed at PO resorts several times and I will note that in all our trips they are the 3rd and 4th stops, Riverside is last. It can and does vary often but our consistent route is they drop at PO after stops at OKW and SSR

We've done Uber a few times too, that takes roughly 60 min to get there. The trip to Disney itself is 30-35 min.


----------



## lucinjo

We just made travel arrangements and need to call and make DME reservations.  While we have 1 room, we have 4 people coming from 3 different destinations.  Will they mail luggage tags to different addresses?  Can we each make our own DME reservations referencing room reservation number?  I don’t want to get everyone’s luggage tags delivered to my house across the country from my sisters.


----------



## Fangorn

lucinjo said:


> We just made travel arrangements and need to call and make DME reservations.  While we have 1 room, we have 4 people coming from 3 different destinations.  Will they mail luggage tags to different addresses?  Can we each make our own DME reservations referencing room reservation number?  I don’t want to get everyone’s luggage tags delivered to my house across the country from my sisters.



Call DME directly at 866 599-0951. (Do NOT call the Disney reservation line for help with this! )

Yes,  they can make each reservation separately, which will mean the tags are sent to the appropriate address. Be mindful that they will only send one tag per person so if you need more than that, that's the time to ask for them. 

You could also use the online form and fill it out once for each address. But it's typically easier to just call DME whenever you need to do anything beyond the standard "everybody doing the same thing" situation. 

Steve


----------



## lucinjo

Fangorn said:


> Call DME directly at 866 599-0951. (Do NOT call the Disney reservation line for help with this! )
> 
> Yes,  they can make each reservation separately, which will mean the tags are sent to the appropriate address. Be mindful that they will only send one tag per person so if you need more than that, that's the time to ask for them.
> 
> You could also use the online form and fill it out once for each address. But it's typically easier to just call DME whenever you need to do anything beyond the standard "everybody doing the same thing" situation.
> 
> Steve


Thank you, we will do that!


----------



## Chip_Dale

our flight leaves at 10PM. Can we still drop the luggage in the morning and use the RAC.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Yes.


----------



## mamapenguin

How many stops before CR? We arrive 3/26 10am. 90 min. might be ok, but now I am rethinking my rental car. I was planning to pick it up at the car care center after we check out for the rest of the trip.


----------



## FCDub

mamapenguin said:


> How many stops before CR? We arrive 3/26 10am. 90 min. might be ok, but now I am rethinking my rental car. I was planning to pick it up at the car care center after we check out for the rest of the trip.



It totally depends on who else is on your bus and how many different resorts they're going to. There's no set route.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Time varies. Routing varies.

Typical time from your gate to your resort is 70-90 minutes.


----------



## HeyIt'sMe

I've been to WDW before but never used DME so I'm a totally newbie! Plus, I am organizing a trip for myself & extended family; one who lives in another state. Today I submitted the forms on Disney's website to reserve DME. Sorry this is long but I'm trying to understand everything.

Resort Reservation
#1 - me & DMIL - I am the primary person on the reservation and it has my home address
We are both flying out of the same airport on the same flight
#2 - DSis1 & DSis2 - DSis1 is the primary person on the reservation and it has my home address
DSis1 is flying out of same airport/same flight as me & DMIL
DSis2 is flying out of a different airport in a different city

DME Reservation
#1 - This is for Resort Reservation #1 for me & DMIL --- this is OK
#2 - This is for Resort Reservation #2 for DSis1 & DSis2
I entered DSis1 as the Guest and entered my home address since that is what is on the resort reservation and entered her flight information. On the same submission form I selected "Add Flight Group" and entered DSis2 name and flight information

It didn't occur to me until after I did the form submission that all the DME documents will come to my address which is fine for me, DMIL and DSis1 but not for DSis2 since she lives in another state. I called DME to see if I could change the address for DSis2 but they said that because of the way their system is setup they can only send DME documents to one address per Resort Reservation #. Is that true?

I can mail the DME documents to DSis2 when I get them but I would prefer that she get them directly.

Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## kaytieeldr

Mail your sister her tags when they arrive. Yes, that's not what you want to do, but it's the only way for her to get them.


----------



## KMarston

We were hoping to use RAC from our resort. We are flying Silver Airways which also has a UA flight #. Does that mean we'll be able to utilize RAC?


----------



## AngiTN

KMarston said:


> We were hoping to use RAC from our resort. We are flying Silver Airways which also has a UA flight #. Does that mean we'll be able to utilize RAC?


Depends on if you are talking a partner airline but you bought with the major name or what
Who's counter do you go to when you check in at the airport?
If it's the United counter, yes. If it's not, no.
For instance, we fly Delta and American out of here. But the flight that lands here is a partner airline, Embrair is one Delta uses (probably spelling it wrong), AA has Skywest Airlines. But, we check in at the Delta/American counter, bought the tickets through Delta/American. So for that reason, we can use RAC


----------



## KMarston

AngiTN said:


> Depends on if you are talking a partner airline but you bought with the major name or what
> Who's counter do you go to when you check in at the airport?
> If it's the United counter, yes. If it's not, no.
> For instance, we fly Delta and American out of here. But the flight that lands here is a partner airline, Embrair is one Delta uses (probably spelling it wrong), AA has Skywest Airlines. But, we check in at the Delta/American counter, bought the tickets through Delta/American. So for that reason, we can use RAC


Thanks, I'm actually not sure. Luckily the airport we're checking into is quite small so I guess we'll figure it out when we get there. I've never used Silver before. My ticket confirmation is from United.


----------



## LondonON_amateur

Our tags were lost by our TA, and so we are now waiting for them to be resent. 2 days to go. If they don't arrive in time, I know we can proceed directly to the ME counter and give them the baggage claim receipts and they will collect them and deliver them to the hotel. My concern is that our bags will still be on the carousel, going around and around, maybe picked up by someone accidentally, maybe lost. I would feel better collecting our checked bags ourselves and wheeling them to the ME counter. A few questions:
1 - how much extra time should I plan to collect our checked bags and wheel them to ME?
2 - has anyone had any experience using ME without the yellow tags? How many extra hours (days?) did it take to get your bags?


----------



## goofy4tink

LondonON_amateur said:


> Our tags were lost by our TA, and so we are now waiting for them to be resent. 2 days to go. If they don't arrive in time, I know we can proceed directly to the ME counter and give them the baggage claim receipts and they will collect them and deliver them to the hotel. My concern is that our bags will still be on the carousel, going around and around, maybe picked up by someone accidentally, maybe lost. I would feel better collecting our checked bags ourselves and wheeling them to the ME counter. A few questions:
> 1 - how much extra time should I plan to collect our checked bags and wheel them to ME?
> 2 - has anyone had any experience using ME without the yellow tags? How many extra hours (days?) did it take to get your bags?



1. I would add maybe 15-20 mins to get your bags. However, that can change depending on what airline you are arriving on. If you arrive on Side B of MCO, you will get off the tram, go directly to baggage claim (level 2), get your bags, then go down to level 1, ground transportation/DME. If you arrive on Side A, you will get off your tram, go down to level 2 and get your bags, then back up to level 3 (the level you arrive on from the tram), cross over to Side B and then down to level 1 to get your bus.
2. If I haven't tagged my bags, I get them myself and bring them to the bus. Like you, I don't want them going around and around on the carousel until someone takes them off and puts them aside!  Many have had very good results just giving their claim receipts to a CM. I just figure that I would rather take the addlt time to get my own bags and know that I have them.


----------



## LondonON_amateur

goofy4tink said:


> 1. I would add maybe 15-20 mins to get your bags. However, that can change depending on what airline you are arriving on. If you arrive on Side B of MCO, you will get off the tram, go directly to baggage claim (level 2), get your bags, then go down to level 1, ground transportation/DME. If you arrive on Side A, you will get off your tram, go down to level 2 and get your bags, then back up to level 3 (the level you arrive on from the tram), cross over to Side B and then down to level 1 to get your bus.
> 2. If I haven't tagged my bags, I get them myself and bring them to the bus. Like you, I don't want them going around and around on the carousel until someone takes them off and puts them aside!  Many have had very good results just giving their claim receipts to a CM. I just figure that I would rather take the addlt time to get my own bags and know that I have them.



Thank you so much for the detailed information! We are side B, so it won't be much trouble.


----------



## PrincessArlena'sDad

We're flying out on Jet Blue. Jet Blue allows 2 free bags each for active duty and dependents. 

Does RAC know of this fee waiver, so we can check our bags with them?

Thanks!


----------



## jlundeen

Hello! I'm new to this thread, so this may have been asked already. 

As you can see from my signature, I have a trip coming up very soon and I'm wondering if there have been any changes to the return Magical Express times due to TSA issues at the airport? It seems to me that my  previous trips, the Magical Express was booked for 2-3 hours before your flight. Wondering if this has increased because of the federal shutdown?


----------



## goofy4tink

PrincessArlena'sDad said:


> We're flying out on Jet Blue. Jet Blue allows 2 free bags each for active duty and dependents.
> 
> Does RAC know of this fee waiver, so we can check our bags with them?
> 
> Thanks!


They seem to know about other types of waivers, so you should be fine.


jlundeen said:


> Hello! I'm new to this thread, so this may have been asked already.
> 
> As you can see from my signature, I have a trip coming up very soon and I'm wondering if there have been any changes to the return Magical Express times due to TSA issues at the airport? It seems to me that my  previous trips, the Magical Express was booked for 2-3 hours before your flight. Wondering if this has increased because of the federal shutdown?


The p/u times are still about 3 hrs prior to flight departure time. I haven't heard of any huge issues at MCO with security due to the shutdown. In fact, a lot of people have said it's going very well there!


----------



## TheFloatingBear

jlundeen said:


> Hello! I'm new to this thread, so this may have been asked already.
> 
> As you can see from my signature, I have a trip coming up very soon and I'm wondering if there have been any changes to the return Magical Express times due to TSA issues at the airport? It seems to me that my  previous trips, the Magical Express was booked for 2-3 hours before your flight. Wondering if this has increased because of the federal shutdown?



Here's our experience from yesterday...we had a 8:25am flight and were given a 5am DME departure time (really 4:45am since they suggest being there 15 minutes early). I inquired about it at the front desk on Sunday since we wanted to do RAC and they didn't open until 5am.  The CM indicated that it was weather related (there were some winter storms impacting travel, although that seemed to be more Sunday and not Monday) and didn't mention the TSA situation. She did say that we could adjust the time if we wanted in order to check our bags with RAC. We ended up just taking a cab - that time in the morning with teens, we figured we'd let them sleep a little longer than going from resort to resort before heading to the airport! 

I will say that on our trip in April, we also had a DME departure time that was 3 1/2 hours before our flight. I asked about it and the CM said that it was policy to schedule 3 to 3+ hours - I had thought 3 was the norm. She didn't offer to change it - I only mention that because I was surprised that the CM yesterday offered to change it because 1.) you might have people wanting to change it and cutting it too close and 2.) seems like a hassle to be rescheduling people at that point (although I don't know how early they do the schedule so who knows).


----------



## goofy4tink

TheFloatingBear said:


> Here's our experience from yesterday...we had a 8:25am flight and were given a 5am DME departure time (really 4:45am since they suggest being there 15 minutes early). I inquired about it at the front desk on Sunday since we wanted to do RAC and they didn't open until 5am.  The CM indicated that it was weather related (there were some winter storms impacting travel, although that seemed to be more Sunday and not Monday) and didn't mention the TSA situation. She did say that we could adjust the time if we wanted in order to check our bags with RAC. We ended up just taking a cab - that time in the morning with teens, we figured we'd let them sleep a little longer than going from resort to resort before heading to the airport!
> 
> I will say that on our trip in April, we also had a DME departure time that was 3 1/2 hours before our flight. I asked about it and the CM said that it was policy to schedule 3 to 3+ hours - I had thought 3 was the norm. She didn't offer to change it - I only mention that because I was surprised that the CM yesterday offered to change it because 1.) you might have people wanting to change it and cutting it too close and 2.) seems like a hassle to be rescheduling people at that point (although I don't know how early they do the schedule so who knows).


Here's the reason for the 3+ hrs pick up. Each resort has it's own scheduled times for p/u, usually 30 mins apart, as long as there are guests that need to get back to MCO. But, that time can be less than 3 hrs or more than 3 hrs, based on the resort. For example, your flight departs at 8:20am, you are at BW, you get a p/u time of 5am because BW's DME schedule is p/u on the hour and half hour. They really don't like to leave less than 3 hrs early, so it's usually going to be more than 3 hrs.


----------



## AngiTN

TheFloatingBear said:


> Here's our experience from yesterday...we had a 8:25am flight and were given a 5am DME departure time (really 4:45am since they suggest being there 15 minutes early). I inquired about it at the front desk on Sunday since we wanted to do RAC and they didn't open until 5am.  The CM indicated that it was weather related (there were some winter storms impacting travel, although that seemed to be more Sunday and not Monday) and didn't mention the TSA situation. She did say that we could adjust the time if we wanted in order to check our bags with RAC. We ended up just taking a cab - that time in the morning with teens, we figured we'd let them sleep a little longer than going from resort to resort before heading to the airport!
> 
> I will say that on our trip in April, we also had a DME departure time that was 3 1/2 hours before our flight. I asked about it and the CM said that it was policy to schedule 3 to 3+ hours - I had thought 3 was the norm. She didn't offer to change it - I only mention that because I was surprised that the CM yesterday offered to change it because 1.) you might have people wanting to change it and cutting it too close and 2.) seems like a hassle to be rescheduling people at that point (although I don't know how early they do the schedule so who knows).


Something else to note, RAC requires a bag to be checked in at least 3 hours before your departure. So even if they given you a later departure (maybe 6:00), you wouldn't have been able to wait till oh, 5:30 to check your bags. It would have been too late. Something to think about when scheduling return flights (in case others aren't aware)
But as PP mentioned, your pickup times were exactly as normal so that CM was giving you an answer out of left field. 3 hours before a flight leaves is the minimum RAC goes with. Sometimes it is even more due to how many resorts you have to stop at. Something else that I've noticed on our past few trips, I assume because so many are flying with cheap airfare these days, we are having to wait at the resort to even reach the unload spot. Last weekend we sat over 10 min just to pull up to unload, there was another ME bus in front of us. And they were on the same route so we had that same wait at each resort. Added 30 min to our travel time. ]
Anyway, it's one more reason why we do not use ME to return to MCO and are using it to arrive less and less


----------



## AngiTN

jlundeen said:


> Hello! I'm new to this thread, so this may have been asked already.
> 
> As you can see from my signature, I have a trip coming up very soon and I'm wondering if there have been any changes to the return Magical Express times due to TSA issues at the airport? It seems to me that my  previous trips, the Magical Express was booked for 2-3 hours before your flight. Wondering if this has increased because of the federal shutdown?


There was no increase wait time at MCO yesterday. Actually, in over 20 flights, it looked to be the lightest I've seen it, ever.


----------



## TheFloatingBear

goofy4tink said:


> Here's the reason for the 3+ hrs pick up. Each resort has it's own scheduled times for p/u, usually 30 mins apart, as long as there are guests that need to get back to MCO. But, that time can be less than 3 hrs or more than 3 hrs, based on the resort. For example, your flight departs at 8:20am, you are at BW, you get a p/u time of 5am because BW's DME schedule is p/u on the hour and half hour. They really don't like to leave less than 3 hrs early, so it's usually going to be more than 3 hrs.






AngiTN said:


> Something else to note, RAC requires a bag to be checked in at least 3 hours before your departure. So even if they given you a later departure 6:00, you wouldn't have been able to wait till oh, 5:30 to check your bags. It would have been too late. Something to think about when scheduling return flights (in case others aren't aware)
> But as PP mentioned, your pickup times were exactly as normal so that CM was giving you an answer out of left field. 3 hours before a flight leaves is the minimum RAC goes with. Sometimes it is even more due to how many resorts you have to stop at. Something else that I've noticed on our past few trips, I assume because so many are flying with cheap airfare these days, we are having to wait at the resort to even reach the unload spot. Last weekend we sat over 10 min just to pull up to unload, there was another ME bus in front of us. And they were on the same route so we had that same wait at each resort. Added 30 min to our travel time. ]
> *Anyway, it's one more reason why we do not use ME to return to MCO and are using it to arrive less and less*



I knew it can be more than 3 hours, although I didn't know that each resort has a specific pick up time (makes sense) - that makes it even stranger that the CM said it was weather related! That would have been to go-to time for someone with a 8:25am departure time. I was more responding to the poster about whether TSA issues have impacted things. I know that there have been times where things like that have impacted things, but it didn't seem to be a concern currently. I was most surprised that she offered to change our time! 

Yes, I knew that our bags needed to be checked in right at 5 either way in order to be there in time for our flight - that's why we were in a bit of a pickle and just ended up bringing our bags down at 5, then getting the kids up and catching a cab at 5 thirty. It's funny that you say that about using it less and less, @AngiTN! Our flight to MCO arrived fairly late - 9pm.  I tried to talk my DH into skipping DME to get to the resort faster because I know that no matter how you slice it, it takes a while and I wanted to get to the resort and settle - and have a drink! We decided to just do carry-on bags on the way there to hopefully streamline things (I knew I'd have some souvenirs on the way home, so planned on shifting some things around and checking a couple of bags on the way home). Well, of course we sat on the bus waiting to depart from the airport for so long, that families that had been on our flight and had checked bags had time to go to baggage claim and retrieve them, and get on our bus! Ha!


----------



## LOUTED76

Is it possible to do online checkin for your flight online to pay for bags and then go to RAC desk and get your boarding passes and give them your bags? Or do you have to call BAGS to pay fees?


----------



## AngiTN

LOUTED76 said:


> Is it possible to do online checkin for your flight online to pay for bags and then go to RAC desk and get your boarding passes and give them your bags? Or do you have to call BAGS to pay fees?


You can pay the airlines for the bags at check-in


----------



## LOUTED76

AngiTN said:


> You can pay the airlines for the bags at check-in



So I can do online checkin? Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## AngiTN

LOUTED76 said:


> So I can do online checkin? Just wanted to clarify.


Yes


----------



## LOUTED76

AngiTN said:


> Yes



Thanks AngiTN.


----------



## 3DisneyBuggs

If I am only checking my bag, can only I go down to the RAC?


----------



## goofy4tink

3DisneyBuggs said:


> If I am only checking my bag, can only I go down to the RAC?


Yup!!


----------



## joyjoy

Long post so I only went through 10 pages or so....sorry for this very simple question.  SWA flt arrives 4/9/19 at 11:05 pm. I put in the flight info in MDE and it indicates Magical Express is good. I thought it stopped at 10 pm?  WDW over 10 x but we've never arrived this late. (Super cheap airfare.  Thx Southwest)


----------



## BelleOftheBall16

joyjoy said:


> Long post so I only went through 10 pages or so....sorry for this very simple question.  SWA flt arrives 4/9/19 at 11:05 pm. I put in the flight info in MDE and it indicates Magical Express is good. I thought it stopped at 10 pm?  WDW over 10 x but we've never arrived this late. (Super cheap airfare.  Thx Southwest)


 
DME operates 24/7. It’s the baggage service that ends at 10pm so you will have to collect your own luggage and take it to the bus.


----------



## AngiTN

joyjoy said:


> Long post so I only went through 10 pages or so....sorry for this very simple question.  SWA flt arrives 4/9/19 at 11:05 pm. I put in the flight info in MDE and it indicates Magical Express is good. I thought it stopped at 10 pm?  WDW over 10 x but we've never arrived this late. (Super cheap airfare.  Thx Southwest)


Based on the high number of people who ask this exact same question I have come to realize Disney needs to improve the way they explain the hours of ME and the difference between the Bags Service the Bus Transportation Service. Because there are way too many guests that think the service ends at 10:00, just like you do. Disney has to be communicating poorly or communicating the distinction between the 2 poorly or something. I wonder how many guests never ask and just go off to get their own ride because they think there's no ME?


----------



## joyjoy

BelleOftheBall16 said:


> DME operates 24/7. It’s the baggage service that ends at 10pm so you will have to collect your own luggage and take it to the bus.



Thank you.


----------



## joyjoy

AngiTN said:


> Based on the high number of people who ask this exact same question I have come to realize Disney needs to improve the way they explain the hours of ME and the difference between the Bags Service the Bus Transportation Service. Because there are way too many guests that think the service ends at 10:00, just like you do. Disney has to be communicating poorly or communicating the distinction between the 2 poorly or something. I wonder how many guests never ask and just go off to get their own ride because they think there's no ME?



Probably a lot, given the number of people that don't even get how fast passes work.  Like I said, we go a lot (APs) but we've never arrived this late so it was never a question.  Thanks for replying.


----------



## AngiTN

joyjoy said:


> Probably a lot, given the number of people that don't even get how fast passes work.  Like I said, we go a lot (APs) but we've never arrived this late so it was never a question.  Thanks for replying.


Isn't it funny, no matter how many times you go, there's always something that it's your first time to experience. Always something to learn or try


----------



## dialane

Does Spirit Airlines participate in DME and RAC?  Can't seem to get a clear answer about this.
Thanks.


----------



## AngiTN

dialane said:


> Does Spirit Airlines participate in DME and RAC?  Can't seem to get a clear answer about this.
> Thanks.


Anyone staying at a Disney resort and getting picked up from and dropped of at MCO can use ME. This has nothing to do with airline
They do not participate in RAC


----------



## kaytieeldr

dialane said:


> Does Spirit Airlines participate in DME and RAC?  Can't seem to get a clear answer about this.
> Thanks.


all this information is in the first post of this thread, which is updated as soon as possible after any changes.

spirit has never been a participating airline wrt RAC.


----------



## disney4us2002

If I reserved Magical Express does it show up in MDE?  Where?


----------



## AngiTN

disney4us2002 said:


> If I reserved Magical Express does it show up in MDE?  Where?


Not in the sense you are thinking but it does sort of show up.
If you check under Resort Arrival in the Online Check-in area it will say
Disney's Magical Express Transportation
Mainly, once you've provided flight info you cannot provide arrival time when doing Online Check-in

Here's a screenshot from how it appears on the app. It's pretty similar on the website, just different layout


----------



## RolloTomasi

I've only used DME once and I'm still getting learning the ins and outs of it so bear with me. I'm arriving on 4/1 and made a DME reservation and received my luggage tags. I had originally made the reservation for myself and my friend, but he had to pull out and now it's a solo trip. I updated the reservation info so it's just me on it, but didn't get new luggage tags. Absolutely nothing else has changed - hotel reservation is the same, flight numbers are the same. I'm assuming the tags they already sent are still valid (at least the one with my name on it), I just want to double check. Is that tag fine or do I need to call DME to request a new one?


----------



## goofy4tink

RolloTomasi said:


> I've only used DME once and I'm still getting learning the ins and outs of it so bear with me. I'm arriving on 4/1 and made a DME reservation and received my luggage tags. I had originally made the reservation for myself and my friend, but he had to pull out and now it's a solo trip. I updated the reservation info so it's just me on it, but didn't get new luggage tags. Absolutely nothing else has changed - hotel reservation is the same, flight numbers are the same. I'm assuming the tags they already sent are still valid (at least the one with my name on it), I just want to double check. Is that tag fine or do I need to call DME to request a new one?


You're good to go! You could even use the other person's tag for one of your bags!


----------



## disney4us2002

AngiTN said:


> Not in the sense you are thinking but it does sort of show up.
> If you check under Resort Arrival in the Online Check-in area it will say
> Disney's Magical Express Transportation
> Mainly, once you've provided flight info you cannot provide arrival time when doing Online Check-in
> 
> Here's a screenshot from how it appears on the app. It's pretty similar on the website, just different layout



Mine doesn't show that.  It still shows Arrival at 4pm (which must be check-in time).  Maybe it hasn't been added to the system yet or maybe it's because I'm renting points.  I did go thru the owner and he said he has added ME to my reservation.  Since I have no confirmation from Disney I wanted to know if it's anywhere on the mydisneyexp for verification.  I'll give it a few days I guess.


----------



## AngiTN

disney4us2002 said:


> Mine doesn't show that.  It still shows Arrival at 4pm (which must be check-in time).  Maybe it hasn't been added to the system yet or maybe it's because I'm renting points.  I did go thru the owner and he said he has added ME to my reservation.  Since I have no confirmation from Disney I wanted to know if it's anywhere on the mydisneyexp for verification.  I'll give it a few days I guess.


Sounds like to me it's not added yet. I'd add it myself. 
You can use the Online Check in form to do it, or use the Online ME form.
https://secure.reservations.disney.go.com/ibcwdw/en_US/dme/dmeform

I've used both with equal success. Just depends on which I do first.


----------



## RolloTomasi

goofy4tink said:


> You're good to go! You could even use the other person's tag for one of your bags!



Thanks! One less thing for my To Do list!


----------



## Iowamomof4

Two questions:
1. We are flying SW and have EBCI (though maybe that doesn't really matter). Will RAC be able to print our boarding passes for us? I don't want to rely on a digital boarding pass on the app or anything like that.

2. Do we tip the RAC people who take our bags? People have said it's similar to checking your bags curbside at the airport, which I think they expect a tip, so I wasn't sure.

Thank you!


----------



## AngiTN

Iowamomof4 said:


> Two questions:
> 1. We are flying SW and have EBCI (though maybe that doesn't really matter). Will RAC be able to print our boarding passes for us? I don't want to rely on a digital boarding pass on the app or anything like that.
> 
> 2. Do we tip the RAC people who take our bags? People have said it's similar to checking your bags curbside at the airport, which I think they expect a tip, so I wasn't sure.
> 
> Thank you!


1. They can and do. There are many reports of the TSA checkpoints not being able to read them. We use our mobile ones personally. If you don't want to do that then I'd plan to reprint them once at the airport. There are lots of printers around the terminal area.

2. We do. They are more than similar to the curbside they are the same exact thing as curbside just at Disney instead.


----------



## LindseyJo22

Haven't used ME in years, but a friend asked me today about how long it takes to get to the Polynesian. Is like an hour, hour and a half an accurate estimate? I know that when I went to MCO recently it took me about 40 minutes from the Disney area, but I know ME can be kind of slow with multiple drop offs and loading and everything.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Average travel time range from the terminal (gate area) to one's resort is 70-90 minutes.


----------



## eagle1992

Sorry if this has been asked before.

We have DME booked for our check-in and check-out dates...we are arriving around 10ish on a Friday night and may decide to just take an Uber/Lyft to get to our resort earlier.

Does that have any impact on my DME reservation for our check-out date back to MCO?


----------



## Fangorn

eagle1992 said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before.
> 
> We have DME booked for our check-in and check-out dates...we are arriving around 10ish on a Friday night and may decide to just take an Uber/Lyft to get to our resort earlier.
> 
> Does that have any impact on my DME reservation for our check-out date back to MCO?



None at all. 

Steve


----------



## Mikey15

Hi, we're doing a split onsite/offsite stay again.  Last time we flew in, took DME to the resort, gave our return flight number for DME back to the airport (even though that wasn't the day we were flying out), picked up our rental car, and all went well.

This year, while we know we can absolutely do the same, with a 9:15pm flight, we know DME will want to pick us up 6:xx or so.  If we wanted to do a full park day that day, what are people's experiences with using a flight number with a later departure so we could delay DME until 8:xx or 9:xx pm?  What's the latest DME bus?  Worst case it looks like an Uber to the airport is $35-$45, much cheaper than a one-way car rental, but I was just hoping we could push off to a later DME.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Do NOT do that. If your bus is running late, or has other stops, or you run into traffic... and you lie (which is what you are proposing), you will miss your plane and Disney will not be in any way responsible.

Go to the airport at your proper time, or arrange your own transportation, but please do NOT abuse the service.



> using a flight number with a later departure so we could *delay DME until 8:xx or 9:xx pm?*


Airport wants you there two hours prior to flight departure.


----------



## Mikey15

kaytieeldr said:


> Do NOT do that. If your bus is running late, or has other stops, or you run into traffic... and you lie (which is what you are proposing), you will miss your plane and Disney will not be in any way responsible.
> 
> Go to the airport at your proper time, or arrange your own transportation, but please do NOT abuse the service.
> 
> 
> Airport wants you there two hours prior to flight departure.



I said I'm just doing this to get to the airport for rental car for offsite stay.  Not worried about missing my flight a week later 

If I give them an 11pm flight number (that I'm not actually flying on), there could be an 8pm DME?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Just tell yhem what you want to do and when you want to be at the airport. Still no need to lie.


----------



## AngiTN

Mikey15 said:


> I said I'm just doing this to get to the airport for rental car for offsite stay.  Not worried about missing my flight a week later
> 
> If I give them an 11pm flight number (that I'm not actually flying on), there could be an 8pm DME?


Yeah, you can do that. But you can also just take Rideshare. It's inexpensive and easy and fast. You do it all on your own time


----------



## ZoeBell

Are the tags Disney send connected to a specific reservation? My return flight was changed so I updated DME. A few days later I received my first set of DME luggage tags with no info on the paper it came with it. Then a day later I received more tags with info on my flights, but the flight was my original return flight not the updated flight. So should I be using the 1st set sent to me?

Thanks!

PS... I just received my 3rd set.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Use whichever tags have your correct arrival information.


----------



## PixieT78

DME and bag question.  We are arriving around 5pm on a Saturday.  We've arranged for DME and have received our baggage tags.

We're considering Ubering directly to MK in order to enjoy the fullest evening we can (assuming our flight it on time) on what will be our only MK day.  However, we want to utilize the baggage pickup to have our bags go to our hotel.

Do we need to do anything at the airport for this to happen (like check in with DME) or are we good to just walk off the plane and into an Uber and our bags will still be picked up?


----------



## kaytieeldr

PixieT78 said:


> DME and bag question.  We are arriving around 5pm on a Saturday.  We've arranged for DME and have received our baggage tags.
> 
> We're considering Ubering directly to MK in order to enjoy the fullest evening we can (assuming our flight it on time) on what will be our only MK day.  However, we want to utilize the baggage pickup to have our bags go to our hotel.
> 
> Do we need to do anything at the airport for this to happen (like check in with DME) or are we good to just walk off the plane and into an Uber and our bags will still be picked up?


See the pinned thread that refers to this, something like DME don't want to ride the bus.


----------



## PixieT78

kaytieeldr said:


> See the pinned thread that refers to this, something like DME don't want to ride the bus.


 
Whoops my bad.  I just went with the first DME thread I saw and didn’t scroll more.  Sorry!


----------



## stitchfan18

We arrive at 8 PM into Orlando, and plan to use luggage service for checked bags and just pack PJ’s and needed toiletries for the night in our carry ons. Usually when we arrive this late we have our checked bags held until the morning, but we’re saying in a 2 bedroom this trip, so luggage delivery late at night won’t bother little ones sleeping. Is there a cut off time that the resort will deliver luggage coming from the airport? I’d imagine with the time change, there will at least be one of us up late, but I don’t want anyone to feel like they need to wait up for luggage delivery if it won’t be delivered until the morning.


----------



## goofy4tink

stitchfan18 said:


> We arrive at 8 PM into Orlando, and plan to use luggage service for checked bags and just pack PJ’s and needed toiletries for the night in our carry ons. Usually when we arrive this late we have our checked bags held until the morning, but we’re saying in a 2 bedroom this trip, so luggage delivery late at night won’t bother little ones sleeping. Is there a cut off time that the resort will deliver luggage coming from the airport? I’d imagine with the time change, there will at least be one of us up late, but I don’t want anyone to feel like they need to wait up for luggage delivery if it won’t be delivered until the morning.


If you arrive around 8pm, your bags should be there before midnight. You've said you're in a two bedroom this trip so I'm going to assume you're staying DVC, which means their luggage service runs 24/7, and is fairly fast. If you want it held until the next morning, just tell Bell Services when you arrive. And hang out the 'room occupied' sign.


----------



## JJJDisneyBuckeyes

We have our flight scheduled to leave MCO at 5:50 pm.  With RAC closing at noon, can we still check our bags with them even though it's 6 hours before departure? Will they not accept bags that far ahead? We usually fly home in the afternoon, but this is the only nonstop flight other than 9:30 am.


----------



## Fangorn

JJJDisneyBuckeyes said:


> We have our flight scheduled to leave MCO at 5:50 pm.  With RAC closing at noon, can we still check our bags with them even though it's 6 hours before departure? Will they not accept bags that far ahead? We usually fly home in the afternoon, but this is the only nonstop flight other than 9:30 am.



Yes, you can check your bags with RAC anytime as long as it is at least 3 hours before the flight departs. They are open from 5 - noon. So in your case, any time the morning you leave. 

Steve


----------



## SarahD112

So I’m sure the answer to my question is somewhere in these 111 pages, but I’ve read about 12 of them and I give up. My question...how do I handle DME if we’re flying in at different times? My daughter and I land late on a Saturday night, my college age son flying in Monday night, husband joining us Tuesday afternoon after a meeting he couldn’t miss. We are all flying out together...but what’s the best way to handle the incoming?


----------



## Fangorn

You have two choices:
1) full out two separate forms.  1 for you and you're daughter, and a second one for your son. You don't all have to arrive at the same time to use DME.

2) give DME a call directly at 866 599-0951 and set it up over the phone. Just have your resort confirmation number and flight times for everyone available. The call will be quick and painless and with very little, if any, hold time. 

I always just call. It's super easy, and you'll know it's been set up properly. 

Steve


----------



## AngiTN

Fangorn said:


> You have two choices:
> 1) full out two separate forms.  1 for you and you're daughter, and a second one for your son. You don't all have to arrive at the same time to use DME.
> 
> 2) give DME a call directly at 866 599-0951 and set it up over the phone. Just have your resort confirmation number and flight times for everyone available. The call will be quick and painless and with very little, if any, hold time.
> 
> *I always just call. It's super easy, and you'll know it's been set up properly. *
> 
> Steve


Conversely, I always use the form online because then I know it's entered correctly.
I have serious issues trusting the people on the phone to do much of anything right.
I've had too many times where they messed something up. It SHOULD be easy but for whatever reason, it is a challenge for some operators


----------



## The Foolish Mortal

Do the DME buses from Orlando International to the resorts follow a consistent route? I am curious in what order the various buses stop at each resort and whether that is consistent, or does it change from day to day? Seems like I am always the last stop no matter which resort I am staying at


----------



## Fangorn

The Foolish Mortal said:


> Do the DME buses from Orlando International to the resorts follow a consistent route? I am curious in what order the various buses stop at each resort and whether that is consistent, or does it change from day to day? Seems like I am always the last stop no matter which resort I am staying at



There are no set routes. In most cases (but not all) a bus will go to a small set of resorts that are geographical close by, but the order of those resorts seems to be up to the driver who may choose based on how many people are going to each resort or some other criteria. 

So if you're going to POR, chances are your bus will also go to POFQ, OKW and SSR. But which one is first (or last) is unknowable until it happens. 

Steve


----------



## Mikey15

I seem to recall there being ~8 lines at DME last time I used it, broken up by what resort you're staying at.  Pop/AoA went together.  MK resorts went together, etc.  If you're arriving at an odd time, maybe there's more resorts sharing that bus with you.  Not sure they'd have ~8 buses on the go at 10 at night.


----------



## mom2rose&john

Quick confirmation needed.  We have a 8:40 am flight departing MCO.  I anticipate our MDE time will be 5:25 am.  If we show up For RAC at 5am will this allow enough time for our bags to be checked?  Or, should we just bring our bags with us on the bus and check them at MCO?


----------



## Fangorn

mom2rose&john said:


> Quick confirmation needed.  We have a 8:40 am flight departing MCO.  I anticipate our MDE time will be 5:25 am.  If we show up For RAC at 5am will this allow enough time for our bags to be checked?  Or, should we just bring our bags with us on the bus and check them at MCO?



RAC requires that your bags be checked at least 3 hours prior to your flight's scheduled departure time. So theoretically, yes, you would be able to have them check your bags before DME arrives for you. BUT, there could easily be a long line of people also waiting to check their bags and you might not be able to complete the check-in in time. Plan on being there a bit before 5 with your bags and assess the situation. Worst case, you'll have to put your bags on the bus and check them at MCO when you get there. 

Steve


----------



## goofy4tink

mom2rose&john said:


> Quick confirmation needed.  We have a 8:40 am flight departing MCO.  I anticipate our MDE time will be 5:25 am.  If we show up For RAC at 5am will this allow enough time for our bags to be checked?  Or, should we just bring our bags with us on the bus and check them at MCO?


I would play it by ear, so to speak. There usually isn't a long line at 5am. I would take the bags up and get there about 4:55. That should put you first in line.


----------



## LuigiSpice

Apologies if this is buried somewhere in here:

Do you have to ride the ME or can your luggage go to your resort while you take an Uber to the park?


----------



## AngiTN

LuigiSpice said:


> Apologies if this is buried somewhere in here:
> 
> Do you have to ride the ME or can your luggage go to your resort while you take an Uber to the park?


It's "buried" in this thread LOL
https://www.disboards.com/threads/dme-luggage-only-dont-want-to-ride-the-bus.2015788/


----------



## WDW1970

I am sure this is buried somewhere also - Two questions (1) how much time before my flight leaves would I need to be on the bus to MCO (staying at POP).  Delta flight departs 2 pm on a Saturday.  We will not have any checked luggage - just carryon. (2) if we are staying at POP, can we catch a DME bus at another resort such at AKL?  We want to eat breakfast at Boma and it would be great if we could just leave from AKL instead of having to return to POP.  Thanks!!


----------



## Fangorn

WDW1970 said:


> I am sure this is buried somewhere also - Two questions (1) how much time before my flight leaves would I need to be on the bus to MCO (staying at POP).  Delta flight departs 2 pm on a Saturday.  We will not have any checked luggage - just carryon. (2) if we are staying at POP, can we catch a DME bus at another resort such at AKL?  We want to eat breakfast at Boma and it would be great if we could just leave from AKL instead of having to return to POP.  Thanks!!



You do not really get to choose your time. DME will tell you the day before, when they will pick you up. That time will be about 3 hours before your flight,  plus or minus 15 minutes. The time they give you is the time the bus will LEAVE your resort, so be there at least 15 min prior to that time. If you miss your assigned bus, you may not be able to get on the next one. 

You cannot take DME from any resort other than the one where you're staying. 

Steve


----------



## AngiTN

WDW1970 said:


> I am sure this is buried somewhere also - Two questions (1) how much time before my flight leaves would I need to be on the bus to MCO (staying at POP).  Delta flight departs 2 pm on a Saturday.  We will not have any checked luggage - just carryon. (2) if we are staying at POP, can we catch a DME bus at another resort such at AKL?  We want to eat breakfast at Boma and it would be great if we could just leave from AKL instead of having to return to POP.  Thanks!!


You may be a good candidate to opt to use Rideshare back to MCO, instead of ME. If you are willing to pay for the ride instead. It's what we do. ME leaves way too early for us as PreCheck users. (with Clear now) That way we can leave from wherever we want, whenever we want. 

Just a thought, if you think it a viable option for your party


----------



## WDW1970

Fangorn said:


> You do not really get to choose your time. DME will tell you the day before, when they will pick you up. That time will be about 3 hours before your flight,  plus or minus 15 minutes. The time they give you is the time the bus will LEAVE your resort, so be there at least 15 min prior to that time. If you miss your assigned bus, you may not be able to get on the next one.
> 
> You cannot take DME from any resort other than the one where you're staying.
> 
> Steve


Thanks for both replies!  That does not surprise me.  We have never used DME and thought we might give it a try on the way back to MCO to save $50.   We will probably just stick with Uber/Lyft.


----------



## _19disnA

The Foolish Mortal said:


> Do the DME buses from Orlando International to the resorts follow a consistent route? I am curious in what order the various buses stop at each resort and whether that is consistent, or does it change from day to day?




Can't speak for every resort, but we recently stayed at the Contemporary and our Magical Express bus only stopped at Wilderness Lodge and then Contemporary.  Returning to the airport was the same, we boarded our bus at the Contemporary, picked up additional people at Wilderness Lodge and then headed to the airport.  Our bus did NOT stop at Polynesian or Floridian.  You are directed to a numbered line at the airport based on your resort.

Every time we took an onsite bus during our stay to go to another park (i.e Hollywood Studios & Animal Kingdom), they only stopped at Wilderness Lodge.  Posted printed signs at the waiting area exit of each park also showed which bus stops where.  

(I also think it would be better to start a new thread on this topic, since what may have been true 5+yrs ago may not be current info.)


----------



## goofy4tink

_19disnA said:


> Can't speak for every resort, but we recently stayed at the Contemporary and our Magical Express bus only stopped at Wilderness Lodge and then Contemporary.  Returning to the airport was the same, we boarded our bus at the Contemporary, picked up additional people at Wilderness Lodge and then headed to the airport.  Our bus did NOT stop at Polynesian or Floridian.  You are directed to a numbered line at the airport based on your resort.
> 
> Every time we took an onsite bus during our stay to go to another park (i.e Hollywood Studios & Animal Kingdom), they only stopped at Wilderness Lodge.  Posted printed signs at the waiting area exit of each park also showed which bus stops where.
> 
> (I also think it would be better to start a new thread on this topic, since what may have been true 5+yrs ago may not be current info.)


While this thread may be five years old, it has up to the minute (at least pretty much) info. As do all our stickied threads. When something big changes we amend the original informational post and make sure that it is also noted at the end of the thread. So, no worries about info being old and no longer in effect.


----------



## joscortel

I did a search on this thread and could not find this answer so forgive me if it has been asked an answered. 
When checking in at DME counter at the airport does everyone have to be present? We will have 9 people total so if some are taking a child to restroom would that be okay? or should we wait until everyone including the children are present so they can be accounted for by DME? I was just thinking of multi-tasking to save some time or even a melt down if having to stand in a long line for a long time one of my DGS is non-verbal Autistic and after a 2.5 hour flight he may need to not be cooped up in a line and need to be away from others for awhile.


----------



## goofy4tink

joscortel said:


> I did a search on this thread and could not find this answer so forgive me if it has been asked an answered.
> When checking in at DME counter at the airport does everyone have to be present? We will have 9 people total so if some are taking a child to restroom would that be okay? or should we wait until everyone including the children are present so they can be accounted for by DME? I was just thinking of multi-tasking to save some time or even a melt down if having to stand in a long line for a long time one of my DGS is non-verbal Autistic and after a 2.5 hour flight he may need to not be cooped up in a line and need to be away from others for awhile.


You will pass many rest rooms on your trek to the DME area. There is an area, just before you get to the DME checkin podium where you can sit and relax for a bit. Here's the issue you may have though...once through the DME checkin, you will be sent to resort appropriate lines. There could be a wait in that line. Everyone will need to have their bands scanned prior to getting sent to that bus line. Then once again just prior to boarding the bus. I would take my time between leaving the gate and arriving at DME.


----------



## emmakatbaby

Is it possible for a guest to use DME and not be listed on a reservation at a Disney resort?  We are flying into Orlando and will be staying at Pop (my husband, DD, DS17 and myself).  My DS21 is moving there and will be staying at his new apartment.  We would like him to be able to come to the resort as we get settled in and then go to Disney Springs to have a nice dinner before he goes to his apartment.  Is this even an option?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

emmakatbaby said:


> Is it possible for a guest to use DME and not be listed on a reservation at a Disney resort?  We are flying into Orlando and will be staying at Pop (my husband, DD, DS17 and myself).  My DS21 is moving there and will be staying at his new apartment.  We would like him to be able to come to the resort as we get settled in and then go to Disney Springs to have a nice dinner before he goes to his apartment.  Is this even an option?



You have 4 people on the room reservation, so only 4 can use DME. They are strict about that. And, since it's Pop!, you can't add him as a 5th person even if you wanted to.

I guess you could ask when the 4 for you check in, but most likely one of your party will need to take alternate transport to Pop.


----------



## goofy4tink

emmakatbaby said:


> Is it possible for a guest to use DME and not be listed on a reservation at a Disney resort?  We are flying into Orlando and will be staying at Pop (my husband, DD, DS17 and myself).  My DS21 is moving there and will be staying at his new apartment.  We would like him to be able to come to the resort as we get settled in and then go to Disney Springs to have a nice dinner before he goes to his apartment.  Is this even an option?


Every person riding DME must be listed on a resort reservation, so no, he won't be able to ride. And as mentioned, he can't be listed on the reservation since it puts you above the room limit. My suggestion would be to have him go to the Mears desk, and ask for transport to Pop. Yes, he will have to pay for the ride (under $20 I believe) but he might very well be put on the bus to Pop once he pays.


----------



## OtherFigment

Ok, sorry for the question. I gave up at page 15 or so. I understand you can't have DME take bags only on arrival, but what about on the departure side? Could I check our bags with RAC and then take an uber? We'd really like to have brunch on our day of departure at DS but that's only possible if we leave from there rather than going back to the hotel to collect bags, and I really don't want to drag luggage around downtown disney.


----------



## AngiTN

OtherFigment said:


> Ok, sorry for the question. I gave up at page 15 or so. I understand you can't have DME take bags only on arrival, but what about on the departure side? Could I check our bags with RAC and then take an uber? We'd really like to have brunch on our day of departure at DS but that's only possible if we leave from there rather than going back to the hotel to collect bags, and I really don't want to drag luggage around downtown disney.


You can do both. 
Upon arrival ME services takes bags without your riding all the time
RAC and ME are totally unrelated so what you do in departure makes no difference anyway.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

I just read a trip report and they mentioned the luggage is no longer brought to your room.  You have to call bell services sometimes in the evening and they will bring your bag.

My question is....is this correct.  I use DME in 2015 and it was great.  Went off to the parks and when we got back to our room @9 the bags were in the room already.


----------



## AngiTN

Sajchinook2015 said:


> I just read a trip report and they mentioned the luggage is no longer brought to your room.  You have to call bell services sometimes in the evening and they will bring your bag.
> 
> My question is....is this correct.  I use DME in 2015 and it was great.  Went off to the parks and when we got back to our room @9 the bags were in the room already.


Incorrect.
All bags brought to the resort under the ME services and passed on to Bell Services are delivered to your room with no interaction from you needed at all.

If you ask to have them held for any reason you have to call for them.


----------



## Sajchinook2015

Thanks 


AngiTN said:


> Incorrect.
> All bags brought to the resort under the ME services and passed on to Bell Services are delivered to your room with no interaction from you needed at all.
> 
> If you ask to have them held for any reason you have to call for them.


Thanks - that is what I was hoping.  I didn’t think it changed.  And by the way.  I finally stayed at BWI club level in May.  It was AMAZING.  I kept looking for you but did not see you.  The staff was so great and helpful.


----------



## BarbLynnM

We're using DME; while we're arriving on Delta, we're departing on Sprit, which isn't covered by the RAC. Our flight isn't until 5:30 or so, so we'd like to spend a little more time in the a.m. at the parks. Question is, if checkout is 11 (staying at the Fort), and we wouldn't have to be leaving until 2/2:30 or so, is it possible that the concierge/front desk at the Outpost keep our luggage until our pick-up by DME?


----------



## Fangorn

Yes. Baggage Services at the resorts will hold your luggage for you. Just be sure to return in plenty of time to retrieve your bags from baggage services and be ready to go at least 15 min before the pickup time DME gives you. That time is the time the bus LEAVES the resort, not the time they arrive. 

Steve


----------



## BarbLynnM

Fangorn said:


> Yes. Baggage Services at the resorts will hold your luggage for you. Just be sure to return in plenty of time to retrieve your bags from baggage services and be ready to go at least 15 min before the pickup time DME gives you. That time is the time the bus LEAVES the resort, not the time they arrive.
> 
> Steve


Tks  We usually drive down with our camper, but this one was on the fly (so to speak lol), and is our first time flying in.


----------



## biochemgirl

In such a large thread, my search may have missed it.... 

Does anyone else have the Alaska Airlines signature VISA card that let's you check a free bag? When using RAC does their system know you don't pay to check your bag?


----------



## TheOneWithTheTriplets

biochemgirl said:


> In such a large thread, my search may have missed it....
> 
> Does anyone else have the Alaska Airlines signature VISA card that let's you check a free bag? When using RAC does their system know you don't pay to check your bag?



Curious on this one, too. Hubby has an American card that gets him a free bag on our return flight. Hoping to use RAC to check it, if possible.


----------



## goofy4tink

TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Curious on this one, too. Hubby has an American card that gets him a free bag on our return flight. Hoping to use RAC to check it, if possible.


I routinely fly JB, and get one free checked bag. I have never had an issue with RAC. Only one time was I asked about a checked bag payment. I told them I was entitled to one free checked bag with JB...they had no issue.


----------



## AngiTN

biochemgirl said:


> In such a large thread, my search may have missed it....
> 
> Does anyone else have the Alaska Airlines signature VISA card that let's you check a free bag? When using RAC does their system know you don't pay to check your bag?





TheOneWithTheTriplets said:


> Curious on this one, too. Hubby has an American card that gets him a free bag on our return flight. Hoping to use RAC to check it, if possible.


I know for a fact American will let your bags go free. I'm certain the same for any who offer free bags. May or may not ask to see the card, in my personal experience, this has varied based on the agent. They have said they can't "see" your free bag but most just take my word for it.
With Delta (for any who use them), you can go on and enter your bags at the time you check-in, this they can see. Online check-in process knows if you have free bags or not.


----------



## shoreward

Having regularly used ME and the bag delivery service directly to my guest room from the airport, I know that the luggage is delivered, whether or not anyone is in the room.  The service is supposed to include tips.

What happens when your luggage is delivered to the room by bell services, after it's received from the airport, and you are in the room to receive it?  Is a tip expected, if you personally receive your luggage in the room, during the normal bag drops?


----------



## kaytieeldr

No tip expected. This specific service, Disney compensates the CMs, who should be aware of that. Feel free to tip, but do *not* feel obligated


----------



## shoreward

kaytieeldr said:


> No tip expected. This specific service, Disney compensates the CMs, who should be aware of that. Feel free to tip, but do *not* feel obligated


That was the impression I was under.

On a recent visit, when luggage was delivered from the airport, the bell services CM did about everything but hold out his hand for a tip.  If he had provided an extra service or done something other than just drop the bag in the room, I gladly would have tipped.  Under the circumstances, I did not.


----------



## AngiTN

shoreward said:


> Having regularly used ME and the bag delivery service directly to my guest room from the airport, I know that the luggage is delivered, whether or not anyone is in the room.  The service is supposed to include tips.
> 
> What happens when your luggage is delivered to the room by bell services, after it's received from the airport, and you are in the room to receive it?  Is a tip expected, if you personally receive your luggage in the room, during the normal bag drops?


It's my understanding that as long as it's come from ME, and you didn't ask for them to be held (like overnight) then that is within the umbrella of the ME service and they are paid differently (for lack of better words) for those bags. No idea how they arrange it exactly, maybe log internally when they deliver ME bags vs. guest dropped bags and when it's an ME bag they are paid something extra per bag? Maybe there's a specific bell service CM who handles ALL ME bags that day? No idea, just toss some guesses. Anyway, if you have had the bags held and then they are delivered, that is the only time I tip for the ME bags. I think of those as going over from ME deliver to guest dropped off bags delivery. If that makes sense.


----------



## shoreward

AngiTN said:


> It's my understanding that as long as it's come from ME, and you didn't ask for them to be held (like overnight) then that is within the umbrella of the ME service and they are paid differently (for lack of better words) for those bags. No idea how they arrange it exactly, maybe log internally when they deliver ME bags vs. guest dropped bags and when it's an ME bag they are paid something extra per bag? Maybe there's a specific bell service CM who handles ALL ME bags that day? No idea, just toss some guesses. Anyway, if you have had the bags held and then they are delivered, that is the only time I tip for the ME bags. I think of those as going over from ME deliver to guest dropped off bags delivery. If that makes sense.


I did not request delivery - it was their normal bag drop from ME.  That's why I was dumbfounded by the CM's behavior. 

Thanks for confirming what I thought.


----------



## la79al

Say we fly in on a Saturday but our Disney adventure doesn't start until Sunday.  Any chance we can still catch DME from the airport that Sunday morning?


----------



## Fangorn

WHEN you fly in (or even IF you FLY) is irrelevant. You are entitled to a trip from MCO to your resort, and a trip from your resort to MCO any time between your check in day and check out day (inclusive). If your resort stay begins on Sunday, then that is the first day you can use DME. You wouldn't be allowed to use it on Saturday. 

If you're arriving on Saturday, I assume you're starting somewhere that night. Just make your DME reservation for Sunday (I'd suggest calling them at 866 599-0951 to make that reservation). If you call, just tell them what time you plan on arriving back at MCO. It's very simple.

Just don't call Disney reservations about it. They really won't be able to help you much, and are likely to give you completely erroneous information. 

Steve


----------



## chris4disney

For the trip back to MCO, does the DME bus currently pick you up 3 hours or 4 hours prior to our flight time?

Also, if our flight is supposed to land at MCO at 9:43pm, do you recommend that we get our own bags at baggage claim?  I'm pretty sure the cut off is 10:00pm for DME to get our bags for us and 9:43pm is just cutting it too close for my comfort.


----------



## shoreward

chris4disney said:


> For the trip back to MCO, does the DME bus currently pick you up 3 hours or 4 hours prior to our flight time?
> 
> Also, if our flight is supposed to land at MCO at 9:43pm, do you recommend that we get our own bags at baggage claim?  I'm pretty sure the cut off is 10:00pm for DME to get our bags for us and 9:43pm is just cutting it too close for my comfort.


The pick-up time for heading back to MCO will be a minimum of three hours (for domestic flights), before your flight's scheduled departure.

I agree on baggage and would claim it at the carousel and bring along on the bus.  Even if your flight arrives on schedule, it takes time to unload the bags and transfer them over to the landside baggage area. After deplaning, it takes me a minimum of 10 -15 minutes to get to the carousel, and then I wait at least another 10 minutes until my luggage is on the belt.  So, that's at least 20 minutes, from the time the flight lands, until the bags are available.


----------



## kaytieeldr

But before 10 PM, all yellow-tagged luggage is pulled before any luggage from a given flight gets into the carousel. Anybody is absolutely free and welcome to collect their own luggage. Passengers can even tag it, then still swing by luggage pickup and see if yellow-tagged bags are showing up.


----------



## pooh2001

If we get our own bags from JetBlue - no yellow tags used 
If we land at 9:30 PM - then our luggage will not be in our hands till 10 PM
Then walking up and down to the other side of MCO to DME - and maybe getting a snack
We will not be at the DME check-in area till about 10:45 PM with our luggage

Do we decide on DME bus time to POFQ - our do the DME people do it ?
Should I call DME and confirm what time we want a bus ride to POFQ ?


----------



## kaytieeldr

DME decides, based on when you check in at the counter, plus available buses, plus where each party is going.


----------



## Deanna Heier

Does the ME bus stop at multiple resorts or is there 1 bus for each resort? 

I was assuming they stop at multiple resorts. If so, are you allowed to depart the bus at a different resort than the one you are staying at or do they force you off at your hotel stay location?


----------



## shoreward

Deanna Heier said:


> Does the ME bus stop at multiple resorts or is there 1 bus for each resort?
> 
> I was assuming they stop at multiple resorts. If so, are you allowed to depart the bus at a different resort than the one you are staying at or do they force you off at your hotel stay location?



Each bus normally makes multiple stops, coming from MCO.  As long as you don't have any bags or strollers stowed below by the driver, you should be able to get off at another stop.  The belongings are stowed by the driver according to resort.  Even with that, I would think there would not be a problem exiting at a different resort, but might give the driver a little extra tip.

FYI - just be sure you know which other resorts are on your bus, as the stops can vary, based on demand for each resort.


----------



## D0ktaa

We are flying MCO-ATL-LAX-BNE(Brisbane Australia) on Delta (single ticket, so I believe our luggage should be tagged with the final destination being BNE) would this be classified as international or domestic for using RAC?


----------



## scard192

AngiTN said:


> With Delta (for any who use them), you can go on and enter your bags at the time you check-in, this they can see. Online check-in process knows if you have free bags or not.


thanks for this. Just signed up for the Amex Delta Skymiles credit card and get one free checked bag. Delta told me because the family is on the same reservation with me, we all get one free checked bag.


----------



## AngiTN

scard192 said:


> thanks for this. Just signed up for the Amex Delta Skymiles credit card and get one free checked bag. Delta told me because the family is on the same reservation with me, we all get one free checked bag.


Yep, as long as you are all on the reservation with the card holder. Important in case you ever book for others, and don't fly. Doesn't matter who books, it is all about who flies.


----------



## dez1978

The Riviera will have the airline checkin correct?


----------



## flav

Our return flights have changed and different people in our party have different departing times and location: Some people sharing a room are even leaving on a day from resort X and other a few days later from resort Y. 

I would like to check that our MDE reservations are up to date. I would prefer doing it in writing. Is there any email address I can use for that? The form on the transportation website doesn’t really fit our particular situation. I know I can call but it is long distance ($) and I would rather have written confirmations.


----------



## kaytieeldr

If you're concerned about your return rides, just wait until you arrive at the resort you're leaving from and talk to the respective front desk CMs. I'm not aware of any mail/email contact. Are you not in the United States? Actually, even if not, isn't your peace of mind worth a few dollars?


----------



## osufeth24

I have a somewhat odd and possible stupid question.

Can only part of the party on the reservation use DME?

There are 5 of us staying at AoA for a long weekend in April.  I live locally, another person lives only 2 hrs away and driving in, another will be in town already for work, and the one couple coming was originally going to drive into town.

Well, the couple decided to not drive 8 hrs, and got a direct flight into MCO just now (we booked the resort 2 months ago).  I was planning on being at work the day they come in, is it possible to register only them to take the MDE?

If it matters, I am the primary name on the reservation, but everyone is listed on the res as well


----------



## Fangorn

Everyone on the reservation is eligible for DME, but no one HAS to use it. And yes, it's fine for just a subset of your party to register for DME. 
They don't even really have to reserve with DME ahead of time (but I recommend they do so). They can just show up at the DME desk at MCO and as long as they have a Disney resort reservation they will be able to get on a bus. 

Steve


----------



## joscortel

osufeth24 said:


> I have a somewhat odd and possible stupid question.
> 
> Can only part of the party on the reservation use DME?
> 
> There are 5 of us staying at AoA for a long weekend in April.  I live locally, another person lives only 2 hrs away and driving in, another will be in town already for work, and the one couple coming was originally going to drive into town.
> 
> Well, the couple decided to not drive 8 hrs, and got a direct flight into MCO just now (we booked the resort 2 months ago).  I was planning on being at work the day they come in, is it possible to register only them to take the MDE?
> 
> If it matters, I am the primary name on the reservation, but everyone is listed on the res as well


Yes they can but the luggage tags will be mailed to the person whom is the room reservation holder so you would have to mail them their luggage tags or they can get their own luggage and bring on the bus.


----------



## piglet1979

We are going to Disney with my parents.  We possibly might be on different flights.  My family of 4 on one flight and my parents on another.  We are all staying in the same under 1 reservation.  We have never used DME and we are unsure how this would work.  Can we put in 2 different flights in for DME?


----------



## kaytieeldr

Yes, you can put in as many flights aa there are people in your party.


----------



## piglet1979

Great thank you!


----------



## nkereina

We will be arriving at our resort around 9:30am. I know that DME luggage delivery is expected 3-4 hours after you arrive at the resort, but what is the expectation if your room isn't ready for a while? If our room is ready closer to 3pm, just trying to gauge how long after we should expect luggage to be delivered to the room. Trying to decide whether we want to just pick it up ourselves or not. Thanks!


----------



## AngiTN

nkereina said:


> We will be arriving at our resort around 9:30am. I know that DME luggage delivery is expected 3-4 hours after you arrive at the resort, but what is the expectation if your room isn't ready for a while? If our room is ready closer to 3pm, just trying to gauge how long after we should expect luggage to be delivered to the room. Trying to decide whether we want to just pick it up ourselves or not. Thanks!


We end up with this scenario often. And obviously Bell Services is VERY used to this happening. In general we are off in the parks, not hanging at the resort waiting on our bags so it usually doesn't make any difference on how long they take. It's always there in the room when we do walk in. If it's not in your case, call them and they'll bring it right up.


----------



## nkereina

AngiTN said:


> We end up with this scenario often. And obviously Bell Services is VERY used to this happening. In general we are off in the parks, not hanging at the resort waiting on our bags so it usually doesn't make any difference on how long they take. It's always there in the room when we do walk in. If it's not in your case, call them and they'll bring it right up.


So do the delivery folks leave it with bell services if the room isn't ready? We'll be arriving around 9:30-10 and plan to relax at the pool until about 3-3:30ish, at which time we'll shower and head to Disney Springs for the night. Normally we'd be in the park too, so I wouldn't be worried about it, but we'll need our toiletries to get ready. Just wasn't sure what the process was when the bags arrive at the resort, but the rooms aren't ready yet.


----------



## kaytieeldr

Delivery folks always = the individual truck drivers from airport to resorts, so yes, they always deliver all luggage to Bell Services/Luggage Assistance  )


----------



## AngiTN

nkereina said:


> So do the delivery folks leave it with bell services if the room isn't ready? We'll be arriving around 9:30-10 and plan to relax at the pool until about 3-3:30ish, at which time we'll shower and head to Disney Springs for the night. Normally we'd be in the park too, so I wouldn't be worried about it, but we'll need our toiletries to get ready. Just wasn't sure what the process was when the bags arrive at the resort, but the rooms aren't ready yet.


They are always handed off to Bell Services who then brings it to the room.


----------



## nkereina

Got it - thank you both! @kaytieeldr @AngiTN


----------



## Alesia

nkereina said:


> So do the delivery folks leave it with bell services if the room isn't ready? We'll be arriving around 9:30-10 and plan to relax at the pool until about 3-3:30ish, at which time we'll shower and head to Disney Springs for the night. Normally we'd be in the park too, so I wouldn't be worried about it, but we'll need our toiletries to get ready. Just wasn't sure what the process was when the bags arrive at the resort, but the rooms aren't ready yet.


Always pack everything you'll need for the first 24 hours in your carry on


----------



## nkereina

Alesia said:


> Always pack everything you'll need for the first 24 hours in your carry on


I can't pack our toiletries in our carry on because they are all over 3oz, but I always bring an extra change of clothes and anything we need immediately in the carry on!


----------



## Iowamomof4

nkereina said:


> I can't pack our toiletries in our carry on because they are all over 3oz, but I always bring an extra change of clothes and anything we need immediately in the carry on!



I'm not trying to argue with you at all, but often I'll put some of my shampoo or other toiletries into small containers and bring along a 3-1-1 bag just so I have the absolute essentials just in case. I guess you'll just have to decide what matters most.  You can always put the yellow tags on everything except ONE bag and go grab that one with your necessities from the baggage claim, but then that kind of negates the whole thing so   . Good luck with your decision!


----------



## AngiTN

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm not trying to argue with you at all, but often I'll put some of my shampoo or other toiletries into small containers and bring along a 3-1-1 bag just so I have the absolute essentials just in case. I guess you'll just have to decide what matters most.  You can always put the yellow tags on everything except ONE bag and go grab that one with your necessities from the baggage claim, but then that kind of negates the whole thing so   . Good luck with your decision!


At least toiletries are available at the resort. They may be perfectly adequate for some to use till they can get their bags.


----------



## Alesia

nkereina said:


> I can't pack our toiletries in our carry on because they are all over 3oz, but I always bring an extra change of clothes and anything we need immediately in the carry on!


I've had my luggage misdirected too many times to risk not grabbing travel sizes of what I need


----------



## nkereina

Iowamomof4 said:


> I'm not trying to argue with you at all, but often I'll put some of my shampoo or other toiletries into small containers and bring along a 3-1-1 bag just so I have the absolute essentials just in case. I guess you'll just have to decide what matters most.  You can always put the yellow tags on everything except ONE bag and go grab that one with your necessities from the baggage claim, but then that kind of negates the whole thing so  . Good luck with your decision!





Alesia said:


> I've had my luggage misdirected too many times to risk not grabbing travel sizes of what I need


Like PP mentioned, if my luggage is misdirected, the toiletries provided by the resort would be adequate for me in case of temporary emergency. I would rather use these items than have to dump my items into 3oz containers (which I would have to buy) or purchase 3oz items of all my toiletries  and bring these in addition to the larger ones in my checked bag, because 3oz wouldn't be enough. I do agree that bringing extra clothes and other essentials needed in the first 24 hours should be a best practice for everyone, but toiletries would not fall into that category for me. But to each their own!


----------



## kpd6901

We are using DME in Feb 26 when we fly into MCO (although we are NOT for our return home). Family of 5. Usually, we receive 2 sets of tags for each person (10 tags total). This time, we only received 5 tags (1 for each person). It so happens that it's not a huge deal this time, since we are UberXL-ing from WDW to PC for our DCL and we need to limit our luggage usage. But is this typical in that longer stays get more tags per person than shorter stays? Or was it bc we never received our tags (even though our TA said she put it in and DME told her they were already sent a while back) and I put in a new request for tags, so they maybe treated it as an "additional" request?

Again, it's not really an issue for this trip. It just seemed odd. We didn't get any a month out. Only got our DCL tags. Got our MBs, which usually have come AFTER DME tags. DME tells TA they were sent a while ago. I put in my own request on evening of Feb. 10. And we receive a total of 5 tags, with instructions/airport directions (1 tag per person - where Southwest allows 2 checked bags per person). Received on Feb. 18. Flight leaves Feb. 26.

Thoughts??


----------



## Iowamomof4

kpd6901 said:


> We are using DME in Feb 26 when we fly into MCO (although we are NOT for our return home). Family of 5. Usually, we receive 2 sets of tags for each person (10 tags total). This time, we only received 5 tags (1 for each person). It so happens that it's not a huge deal this time, since we are UberXL-ing from WDW to PC for our DCL and we need to limit our luggage usage. But is this typical in that longer stays get more tags per person than shorter stays? Or was it bc we never received our tags (even though our TA said she put it in and DME told her they were already sent a while back) and I put in a new request for tags, so they maybe treated it as an "additional" request?
> 
> Again, it's not really an issue for this trip. It just seemed odd. We didn't get any a month out. Only got our DCL tags. Got our MBs, which usually have come AFTER DME tags. DME tells TA they were sent a while ago. I put in my own request on evening of Feb. 10. And we receive a total of 5 tags, with instructions/airport directions (1 tag per person - where Southwest allows 2 checked bags per person). Received on Feb. 18. Flight leaves Feb. 26.
> 
> Thoughts??



I think they're only sending one per person now and you can request more if you need them. It does make sense in some ways, since most airlines started charging for checked luggage I expect people are trying to get by with fewer pieces.


----------



## kpd6901

Iowamomof4 said:


> I think they're only sending one per person now and you can request more if you need them. It does make sense in some ways, since most airlines started charging for checked luggage I expect people are trying to get by with fewer pieces.


Yeah, I can see that. Still they should either ask how many you want, get them out earlier so that there is more time to request additional, or at least seeing it is SW, knowing that 2 bags check free per person, send 2 tags per person for SW or other 2 bag airlines (JetBlue??).


----------



## Fangorn

kpd6901 said:


> Yeah, I can see that. Still they should either ask how many you want, get them out earlier so that there is more time to request additional, or at least seeing it is SW, knowing that 2 bags check free per person, send 2 tags per person for SW or other 2 bag airlines (JetBlue??).



By default,  DME only sends out 1 set of luggage tags per reservation. You can always call them directly at 866 599-0951 and request additional tags. (Note, if you do that, you will receive 2 separate mailings).

That said, I had a conversation with a long time senior service rep at DME several months ago when I set up DME for a trip (I always just call). When I told him we were on SW, he immediately said he'd send 2 sets of tags. He said that while it's not standard procedure, many of the folks at DME do realize that guests traveling on SW can have 2 free bags, and when they see a SW reservation they will automatically send two sets of tags. It doesn't always happen, and you pretty much have to call DME directly (not go through Disney Reservations) for it to happen, but it does happen. Unfortunately, if you fill out the form or go through Disney (which amounts to them filling out the form), a DME rep isn't involved in making the reservation and only the single set of tags will be sent. 

Steve


----------



## kpd6901

Fangorn said:


> By default,  DME only sends out 1 set of luggage tags per reservation. You can always call them directly at 866 599-0951 and request additional tags. (Note, if you do that, you will receive 2 separate mailings).
> 
> That said, I had a conversation with a long time senior service rep at DME several months ago when I set up DME for a trip (I always just call). When I told him we were on SW, he immediately said he'd send 2 sets of tags. He said that while it's not standard procedure, many of the folks at DME do realize that guests traveling on SW can have 2 free bags, and when they see a SW reservation they will automatically send two sets of tags. It doesn't always happen, and you pretty much have to call DME directly (not go through Disney Reservations) for it to happen, but it does happen. Unfortunately, if you fill out the form or go through Disney (which amounts to them filling out the form), a DME rep isn't involved in making the reservation and only the single set of tags will be sent.
> 
> Steve


Hmm. Ok. Thanks. We had 2 sets for our last 2 trips automatically sent (June 2015, Nov 2018). No questions. No phone calls. JetBlue in 15, SW in 18. That's why it seemed strange.


----------



## AngiTN

kpd6901 said:


> Hmm. Ok. Thanks. We had 2 sets for our last 2 trips automatically sent (June 2015, Nov 2018). No questions. No phone calls. JetBlue in 15, SW in 18. That's why it seemed strange.


It's actually strange/unusual that you got 2 sets automatically ever. We've been flying down 5, 6 times a year for 5 years and not one time did we get 2 sets of tags and over half those flights are on Southwest and quite a few are First Class, which get 2 bags too. 
I rarely worry about it. You just have to give your claim checks to the ME staff and they'll get the bags. Yellow tags are never required.


----------



## Alesia

AngiTN said:


> It's actually strange/unusual that you got 2 sets automatically ever. We've been flying down 5, 6 times a year for 5 years and not one time did we get 2 sets of tags and over half those flights are on Southwest and quite a few are First Class, which get 2 bags too.
> I rarely worry about it. You just have to give your claim checks to the ME staff and they'll get the bags. Yellow tags are never required.


Yep. Disney stopped sending 2 tags per person about a decade ago


----------



## scjo68

My college DD is planning to stay in a DVC grand villa over spring break with friends.  One of the friends has parents who are DVC members, and are booking the villa.  They are all flying in from different places, and departing different times, etc.  My DD is hoping to use ME.  I assume all the names will be on the reservation.  I am guessing that she will have to give her flight info to the DVC member and they will have to give that info to Disney.  Is that right?  Am I missing a step?

My DD is old enough and experienced in travel enough to handle this- and has used DME.  I am just trying to understand it from the DVC side.


----------



## Fangorn

*Technically, yes.* Only the DVC member can make the DME reservation. At least that is what DVC Member Services will say. 

*The reality is different, however*.  DME is an independent company (Mears) that is contracted to Disney to provide this service. They truly do no care about that rule and do not enforce it. Anyone can fill out the on-line form to sign up for DME as long as they are on the reservation and know the confirmation number. There is actually a benefit to her doing it herself, in that luggage tags will be sent to her address. If the DVC member does it, there's a fair chance that those tags will end up being sent to them and not directly to your DD.

Your DD can also call DME directly at 866 599-0951 and book it over the phone. Again, all she'll need is the confirmation number of the reservation and her flight info.

Steve


----------



## scjo68

Fangorn said:


> *Technically, yes.* Only the DVC member can make the DME reservation. At least that is what DVC Member Services will say.
> 
> *The reality is different, however*.  DME is an independent company (Mears) that is contracted to Disney to provide this service. They truly do no care about that rule and do not enforce it. Anyone can fill out the on-line form to sign up for DME as long as they are on the reservation and know the confirmation number. There is actually a benefit to her doing it herself, in that luggage tags will be sent to her address. If the DVC member does it, there's a fair chance that those tags will end up being sent to them and not directly to your DD.
> 
> Your DD can also call DME directly at 866 599-0951 and book it over the phone. Again, all she'll need is the confirmation number of the reservation and her flight info.
> 
> Steve



Thank you! 
I will suggest she call to book herself.


----------



## OKWFan88

If booked last min trip at Disney resort and online you can't add the transportation, can you just show up to use the bus or do you really need a reservation?


----------



## AngiTN

OKWFan88 said:


> If booked last min trip at Disney resort and online you can't add the transportation, can you just show up to use the bus or do you really need a reservation?


You should make a reservation. Use the online form


----------



## kaytieeldr

OKWFan88 said:


> If booked last min trip at Disney resort and online you can't add the transportation, can you just show up to use the bus or do you really need a reservation?


If by last minute you mean anything other than you've already arrived at MCO with no arrangements to get to your resort, there is no reason (or excuse, really) *NOT* to make a reservation.


----------



## OKWFan88

I will look for the online form. What I was referring to is you book a reservation and there is no option to add the DME because it's less than three days from check in per the Disney website when you make an online reservation.


----------



## lorenae

OKWFan88 said:


> I will look for the online form. What I was referring to is you book a reservation and there is no option to add the DME because it's less than three days from check in per the Disney website when you make an online reservation.



I’d call them today and give them the flight numbers.   You’ll have to grab your own luggage since you won’t have luggage tags, but they’ll know to expect you.


----------



## AngiTN

lorenae said:


> I’d call them today and give them the flight numbers.   You’ll have to grab your own luggage since you won’t have luggage tags, but they’ll know to expect you.


You don't HAVE to collect your bags.
You can give ME your claim checks.
The confirmation email will explain all of this

snip of the applicable section from mine from just last week (bold is mine)



> *Upon Arrival*
> Take the train from your gate to the main terminal; you will arrive on Level 3. Follow the airport signs to _Disney's Magical Express_ which is located in Terminal B, Level 1 of the Orlando International Airport.
> 
> *If you would like to participate in the luggage delivery service that is available for flights arriving between 5:00 am and 10:00 pm, please bypass baggage claim and present your airline baggage claim numbers to the Disney’s Magical Express Representative. *
> 
> · If you participate in the luggage delivery service, your luggage will be collected from your airline and travel separately to your _Disney Resort_ hotel.
> · If you prefer not to utilize our luggage delivery service, please collect your luggage from baggage claim and bring it with you to _Disney’s Magical Express_ where it will accompany you on the motorcoach.
> · Luggage that is untagged, can only be collected by _Disney’s Magical Express _after you have provided the airline baggage claim numbers upon arrival. Luggage delivery generally takes up to three hours after you arrive at your _Disney Resort_ hotel to be delivered to your room: untagged luggage may take an additional two to three hours.


----------



## AngiTN

OKWFan88 said:


> I will look for the online form. What I was referring to is you book a reservation and there is no option to add the DME because it's less than three days from check in per the Disney website when you make an online reservation.


You can add it during "change reservation" also. I just did it for an arrival next day.
This is the online link
https://disneyworld.disney.go.com/airport-transportation-reservation/


----------



## rgumidrop

Southwest changed our flights and now getting in way later than expected so thinking of staying at the airport hotel a night before our actual reservations
So my question is this: Can we leave our luggage on the luggage carousel and have DME pick it up the following day when we actually will use DME to get to our resort?
TIA


----------



## kaytieeldr

rgumidrop said:


> Southwest changed our flights and now getting in way later than expected so thinking of staying at the airport hotel a night before our actual reservations
> So my question is this: Can we leave our luggage on the luggage carousel and have DME pick it up the following day when we actually will use DME to get to our resort?
> TIA


No! No, no, no, no, no, no, no! A thousand times (more) NO!


----------



## maxiesmom

rgumidrop said:


> Southwest changed our flights and now getting in way later than expected so thinking of staying at the airport hotel a night before our actual reservations
> So my question is this: Can we leave our luggage on the luggage carousel and have DME pick it up the following day when we actually will use DME to get to our resort?
> TIA



No.  For one thing, it won't be left for DME to find--it will be picked up and placed in back as unclaimed luggage.  For another, how long are you willing to leave your things going around, without anyone knowing who they actually belong to?  Super easy for someone else to grab your stuff and go, because who is going to be there to stop them?

If you decide to stay at the airport hotel you need to get your bags and then take them down to the Magical Express bus with you the next day.


----------



## rgumidrop

Thanks I was just looking for an easy out as my mom has severe mobility issues but I will get a cart (which I hadn't thought of until now) but we can still catch DME to our resort correct?


----------



## Alesia

rgumidrop said:


> Southwest changed our flights and now getting in way later than expected so thinking of staying at the airport hotel a night before our actual reservations
> So my question is this: Can we leave our luggage on the luggage carousel and have DME pick it up the following day when we actually will use DME to get to our resort?
> TIA


No. It will go around on the carrousel until either someone steals it or it ends up in the abandoned luggage office


----------



## maxiesmom

rgumidrop said:


> Thanks I was just looking for an easy out as my mom has severe mobility issues but I will get a cart (which I hadn't thought of until now) but we can still catch DME to our resort correct?



Yes.  You may want to leave your mom up in the main area of the airport, because you will need to go down a level to pick up you luggage, and then back up to the hotel level.  You will also need to take it with you in the morning down to the Magical Express bus.  They will store it under the bus, and give it to you when you get to your resort.  It is customary to tip the driver for handling your bags, as well as anyone else who may help you with them along the way.


----------



## rgumidrop

Thank you all so much for your replies. It is greatly appreciated


----------



## kpd6901

So, here's a good question. We are family of 5, planning June 2021 - probably about 8 days or so.  Have done DME 3 times.  Have also done DL in CA last June - there is no equivalent to DME re: transportation or luggage transfer.  So, we are planning WDW June 2021, but there is a real possibility that I may need to travel to Anaheim for business for 3-4 days prior to our planned WDW trip. We fly Southwest. So, if I do need to go to Anaheim, we are thinking of bringing everyone along, and doing a coast-to-coast Disney trip. Spend about 3 days at DL (well, me for 1 and an evening, but the other 4 in our family for the entire 3 days); then fly cross country from Anaheim to MCO for about 8 days at WDW.  Here's our dilemma.  We don't need our WDW clothes with us in CA.  Getting from either LAX or SNA would require hiring a transportation company or an Uber, and I think the transportation company just stopped doing transfers from LAX to Anaheim hotels.  So, what is the suggestion for splitting our luggage into CA-needed bags and WDW-needed bags.  We would have our DME tags for the WDW reservation.  Could/Should we just tag our WDW luggage when we leave Baltimore and have them sitting/delivered via DME to AoA, and they sit there until we arrive a few days later using our other DME tags?  Does that make sense? There's no need at all for us to bring ALL our luggage to CA, but if we did, that's a big expense, since there is no longer the SuperShuttle service OR the Disneyland Express.

So, I was hoping we could: 
1) fly from Baltimore to SoCal with our DL-bound luggage and send our WDW-bound luggage via DME
2) spend about 3 days in SoCal
3) fly from SoCal to WDW with our recently used luggage via DME
4) arrive at MCO, ride DME, arrive at AoA, pick up our earlier luggage from bell services, and expect our "new" luggage group to arrive at some point later in the day.

Is this remotely possible? And if not, what suggestions do you guys have to not have to lug so much additional luggage unnecessarily for 2 cross-country trips.  I mean, about 70% of our luggage won't be needed until we arrive at MCO.

Thanks!!


----------



## kaytieeldr

kpd6901 said:


> Could/Should we just tag our WDW luggage when we leave Baltimore and have them sitting/delivered via DME to AoA


Oh my goodness, NO! I'm relatively certain the airline (whether counter or curbside) will tag your luggage only for your immediate destination. You could attach as many DME tags as you can get, but your luggage will still be tagged for and sent to, in this case Anaheim/LAX.

You could ship your WDW clothes to WDW, but that might not be cheaper than extra luggage. And you'd have to ship it home, too, because you will be traveling witnout sufficient luggage space.

Or you could pavk two outfits for DL and 3-4 for WDW, and do laundry as needed.


----------



## maxiesmom

kpd6901 said:


> So, here's a good question. We are family of 5, planning June 2021 - probably about 8 days or so.  Have done DME 3 times.  Have also done DL in CA last June - there is no equivalent to DME re: transportation or luggage transfer.  So, we are planning WDW June 2021, but there is a real possibility that I may need to travel to Anaheim for business for 3-4 days prior to our planned WDW trip. We fly Southwest. So, if I do need to go to Anaheim, we are thinking of bringing everyone along, and doing a coast-to-coast Disney trip. Spend about 3 days at DL (well, me for 1 and an evening, but the other 4 in our family for the entire 3 days); then fly cross country from Anaheim to MCO for about 8 days at WDW.  Here's our dilemma.  We don't need our WDW clothes with us in CA.  Getting from either LAX or SNA would require hiring a transportation company or an Uber, and I think the transportation company just stopped doing transfers from LAX to Anaheim hotels.  So, what is the suggestion for splitting our luggage into CA-needed bags and WDW-needed bags.  We would have our DME tags for the WDW reservation.  Could/Should we just tag our WDW luggage when we leave Baltimore and have them sitting/delivered via DME to AoA, and they sit there until we arrive a few days later using our other DME tags?  Does that make sense? There's no need at all for us to bring ALL our luggage to CA, but if we did, that's a big expense, since there is no longer the SuperShuttle service OR the Disneyland Express.
> 
> So, I was hoping we could:
> 1) fly from Baltimore to SoCal with our DL-bound luggage and send our WDW-bound luggage via DME
> 2) spend about 3 days in SoCal
> 3) fly from SoCal to WDW with our recently used luggage via DME
> 4) arrive at MCO, ride DME, arrive at AoA, pick up our earlier luggage from bell services, and expect our "new" luggage group to arrive at some point later in the day.
> 
> Is this remotely possible? And if not, what suggestions do you guys have to not have to lug so much additional luggage unnecessarily for 2 cross-country trips.  I mean, about 70% of our luggage won't be needed until we arrive at MCO.
> 
> Thanks!!



I hate to tell you, but there is no great, inexpensive way to take only your DL bags with you and send your WDW bags ahead.  

You will either have to ship clothes ahead and have them held (not by DME) which will cost a bit.  Or figure out a way to use the same clothes for both trips.


----------



## disneyjr77

If our plane lands at 5 and we’re using MDE, what time can we expect to get to Pop?  With all the changes, the old timeframe is out the window and I’m trying to figure out what time to make a dinner res for at Disney Springs.


----------



## Mikey15

disneyjr77 said:


> If our plane lands at 5 and we’re using MDE, what time can we expect to get to Pop?  With all the changes, the old timeframe is out the window and I’m trying to figure out what time to make a dinner res for at Disney Springs.



No experience since reopening (longer wait for less full buses?) but even from past you’re talking 6:15-6:45 arrival at Pop, waiting 10-20 minutes for a Disney Springs bus (unless you’re doing rideshare / taxi, at which point I’d consider just doing that from the airport), and then a walk from the DS drop off point to the restaurant at what could be a crowded time.

I wouldn’t book anything earlier than 7:30 and I’d probably go later than that. With the lights on Buena Vista Drive the Pop->DS bus probably takes close to 15 minutes despite the proximity.


----------



## disneyjr77

Mikey15 said:


> No experience since reopening (longer wait for less full buses?) but even from past you’re talking 6:15-6:45 arrival at Pop, waiting 10-20 minutes for a Disney Springs bus (unless you’re doing rideshare / taxi, at which point I’d consider just doing that from the airport), and then a walk from the DS drop off point to the restaurant at what could be a crowded time.
> 
> I wouldn’t book anything earlier than 7:30 and I’d probably go later than that. With the lights on Buena Vista Drive the Pop->DS bus probably takes close to 15 minutes despite the proximity.


Ok, thanks!  I wonder if we should not do an ADR and just play it by ear


----------



## kaytieeldr

Yes, if you're willing to play things by ear, wait until you're at least on the DME bus, then pull up the app to see where there are reservations 90-120 minutes later.


----------



## momtwoboys

can anyone tell me if RAC is still closed or are they up and running? I know that DME isnt doing the luggage transfers anymore, correct? any other changes that we should know? we fly in sept 24th and out on Oct 1st.


----------



## Fangorn

momtwoboys said:


> can anyone tell me if RAC is still closed or are they up and running? I know that DME isnt doing the luggage transfers anymore, correct? any other changes that we should know? we fly in sept 24th and out on Oct 1st.



Currently,  RAC is not available. 

Steve


----------



## momtwoboys

Fangorn said:


> Currently,  RAC is not available.
> 
> Steve


thank you for that! We check into CCV in 49 days and good to keep up on whats open and running and what is not.


----------



## Alli1988

Anyone have experience showing up at DME with more individuals that your reservations indicates? I’ve been reading DME has been empty, etc. and since our resort is booked 3rd party only the main guest (my) name is Currently showing up, so Disney only put 1 Person on DME reservation since the other names won’t sync in the app.  I suggested it wasn’t even worth trying to contact the 3rd party that we would all be allowed on and the Disney agent laughed and said “can’t officially respond, but yeah I see what your saying”  I feel like at 10pm on a Tuesday with kids and husband in tow, Disney will just board us. Our whole family has park tickets from a different company that synced.


----------



## MinnieMSue

Alli1988 said:


> Anyone have experience showing up at DME with more individuals that your reservations indicates? I’ve been reading DME has been empty, etc. and since our resort is booked 3rd party only the main guest (my) name is Currently showing up, so Disney only put 1 Person on DME reservation since the other names won’t sync in the app.  I suggested it wasn’t even worth trying to contact the 3rd party that we would all be allowed on and the Disney agent laughed and said “can’t officially respond, but yeah I see what your saying”  I feel like at 10pm on a Tuesday with kids and husband in tow, Disney will just board us. Our whole family has park tickets from a different company that synced.



everyone is supposed to have a reservation. if I understand you correctly only one person is showing up in MDE for the whole trip?  This really needs to be fixed but seems complicated. I know DME will only take people with reservations. I really would try to get the 3rd party to get your whole family put on the reservation. Then call DME to add the rest of them family. Or maybe consider another way to get to the resort. I highly doubt DME will take People not in the reservation. They are a separate company from Disney and are pretty strict about this.


----------



## momtwoboys

how many are being allowed onto a DME bus at this time? We are a party of 2 and just trying to see how long the waits have been to board and how many are allowed on at once. I know its ever changing, just trying to make a informed decision on whether to use DME or not. Thanks!


----------



## ironz

momtwoboys said:


> how many are being allowed onto a DME bus at this time? We are a party of 2 and just trying to see how long the waits have been to board and how many are allowed on at once. I know its ever changing, just trying to make a informed decision on whether to use DME or not. Thanks!



I just logged on to ask this exact question!  Hopefully someone will respond in the next day or so.


----------



## momtwoboys

ironz said:


> I just logged on to ask this exact question!  Hopefully someone will respond in the next day or so.


getting close to our trip and I want to make the best decision, DME or a Towncar service. No interest in renting a car. Hope we can get some real feedback on the current procedures and wait times!


----------



## ironz

momtwoboys said:


> getting close to our trip and I want to make the best decision, DME or a Towncar service. No interest in renting a car. Hope we can get some real feedback on the current procedures and wait times!


I asked on the regular part of transportation board-- maybe we'll get some feedback.


----------



## Flynnismine

Quick question, how late does DME run from MCO to the resorts and vice versa?  We normally fly in during the morning or middle of the day but our December trip is late because I wanted non stop. Our flight arrives into MCO at 8pm and we fly out of MCO at 7pm.    
Thanks so much


----------



## monymony3471

Flynnismine said:


> Quick question, how late does DME run from MCO to the resorts and vice versa?  We normally fly in during the morning or middle of the day but our December trip is late because I wanted non stop. Our flight arrives into MCO at 8pm and we fly out of MCO at 7pm.
> Thanks so much


I came to ask the same question to see how late of a flight I can book and still use DME.


----------



## Fangorn

Flynnismine said:


> Quick question, how late does DME run from MCO to the resorts and vice versa?  We normally fly in during the morning or middle of the day but our December trip is late because I wanted non stop. Our flight arrives into MCO at 8pm and we fly out of MCO at 7pm.
> Thanks so much



DME runs 24/7.

Steve


----------



## Flynnismine

Thank you Steve


----------



## nkereina

Just curious how DME reports have been for going from resorts to the airport. Business as usual? Any delays or poor experiences? We won't need it upon arrival, but am trying to decide if we will use it for our departure or book a car service instead.


----------



## Fangorn

I have not heard any reports of any changes to normal schedules. There's no RAC, so you have to take your bags on the bus with you and check them in yourself at the airport,  but other than that, it seems to be operating as normal

Steve


----------



## Bruggok

Hopefully RAC returns. On my last vacation day, I spend the day at WDW and fly out late in the evening. RAC enables me to send my luggage to the airport in the morning, hop on bus to a park, then after I am done at the parks I Lyft direct to the airport. Without RAC, I'd have to bus back to the resort to retrieve luggage before going to the airport. DME requires that I show up way ahead of my flight. All this eats up valuable fun at the park time and/or pay more $ for Lyft.

Alternatively, I can rent a car for the week. On my last day I can store luggage in the rental car and can drive to the airport whenever. That also gives me flexibility to drive to a park if skyliner/bus lines are horrible. However, without DDP, RAC, and luggage delivery at arrival my incentive to stay on site just got zeroed out. Oh well.


----------



## Joeboo25

Is DME still running about 3 hours before your flight or has that changed now that things are the way they are? We have a 2:15pm flight on our last day and I'm thinking that Uber/Lyft to MCO is the only reasonable way to get a little park time before we go.


----------



## shoreward

When WDW reopened this summer, Disney stated that resort airline check-in (remote airline check-in) was not available, at that time.  Now, it looks like the service is gone - probably another cost-cutting measure by Disney.  This is in addition to the discontinuation of the service that delivered luggage directly to your Disney resort room from MCO.  Those services were major reasons why many visitors thought staying at a Disney resort was worth paying more, than staying at a non-Disney property.

The current message from Disney:


> In addition, the resort airline check-in service is no longer available.



The company that provided the service, Bags, Inc., initiated large lay-offs, recently.

https://www.wesh.com/amp/article/or...vices-company-announces-1000-layoffs/34333409
It looks as if this unfortunate change is permanent.  The check-in desks outside of the resorts were removed, and all evidence of existence of the service painted over.  CMs have indicated the change is permanent. I, for one, will greatly miss these perks.


----------



## Goofy2015

Hello All,

I will be going to WDW for the first time during the COVID pandemic in Late October. 

Typically, for airport to resort transportation, I would Uber/Lyft. However, I am not sure we are comfortable using an Uber for that amount of travel time from the airport to the resort. I think we wouldn't mind shorter trips like from resort to resort. Essentially, we want to reduce exposure to being in an uber.

Anyway, we are thinking of using Magical Express. I have never gone about this process and have a few questions.

1) Do you have to make a reservation in advance to receive a ride? If so, how much in advance? I am not sure if it is something you just show up to the ME respective spot at MCO and then hop on your resort ME.
2) Does each resort have their own ME? Or, are you traveling along from resort to resort dropping people off? We are staying at the Boardwalk.
3) How long is the wait typically to get on the bus and get to the resort? How much has COVID impacted the wait time?
4) It sounds like in the past, ME would pick up your luggage for you. With COVID, we pick up our luggage at baggage claim, how do they handle the luggage throughout the entire process, now with COVID?
5) How are they maintaining COVID social distancing on a Magic Express bus? Like how many people does a typical bus hold and how many people are allowed on the bus with COVID?

Overall, I am not very familiar with the Magical Express. I am sure it is super easy process. I just want to make sure we handle it safely with COVID. My biggest concern with COVID is being off Disney property like the airport. Ubers are a little concerning because they are not consistent in their cleanliness.


----------



## Fangorn

It is an easy process. 

To answer your questions

1) yes, you need to make a reservation in advance. You can make the reservation anytime after you have a resort confirmation number - even as you're arriving at the DME podium. (If you get there without having made a reservation, the DME CM will make you one, then get you on a bus). There is an on line form you can fill out or you can call DME directly at 866 599-0951. You can call Disney reservations, but they are merely a middleman in the transaction (DME is a separate company that is contracted to Disney), will merely fill out the firm for you, and are most likely to give you incorrect information if you ask a question. 

2) DME buses may stop at up to 4 different resorts. This was normal pre-covid, but since, the reports seem to be fewer stops. There are no set routes. It all depends on the number of guests going to a given resort at a given time. 

3) the trip averages 90-120 minutes from deplaning to your resort. Since you have to collect your own luggage now that could take longer. There are also fewer guests being loaded on each bus, (but there are also fewer guests overall) so waits can be longer. There are lots of reports of the DME CM telling guests that it could be an hour wait before leaving - but that never seems to actually be the case. 

4) with Covid, you pick up your luggage yourself and take it to the bus with you. A DME CM will take it from you and put it in the cargo area of the bus. When you arrive at the resort, your bags will be unloaded for you. You should tip the bus driver for handling your bags. 

5) buses are limited in capacity. They are assigning seats and leaving a couple of rows between parties. There have been many reports of people being the only ones on the bus. Again, it all depends on timing. Buses are not held until they are full. Buses wait only about 30 minutes before leaving. If there's only one party that shows up during that time, so be it. 

Hope this helps

Steve


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

I'm about 3 months out from our trip.  I made my MDE reservations a few weeks back but haven't heard anything which I assume is normal because we are so far out?  My real question though is that of course now the airline changed our flight so I have to change my MDE reservation.  I can't find where the information is on how to do that.  Any help pointing me in the right direction is appreciated.


----------



## shoreward

Disney loving Iowan said:


> I'm about 3 months out from our trip.  I made my MDE reservations a few weeks back but haven't heard anything which I assume is normal because we are so far out?  My real question though is that of course now the airline changed our flight so I have to change my MDE reservation.  I can't find where the information is on how to do that.  Any help pointing me in the right direction is appreciated.


You can use this form:

https://secure.reservations.disney.go.com/ibcwdw/en_US/dme/dmeform


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## shoreward

Disney loving Iowan said:


> Thanks for the info!!!


Yes


----------



## MulanMom

For DME, we've already submitted our form.  Our flight time changed to arriving an hour later.  Flight number is still the same.  Do I need to submit a new DME form?  Or will they track flight times on day of arrival and departure?


----------



## shoreward

MulanMom said:


> For DME, we've already submitted our form.  Our flight time changed to arriving an hour later.  Flight number is still the same.  Do I need to submit a new DME form?  Or will they track flight times on day of arrival and departure?


Since there no longer is transfer of checked bags from MCO to your Disney resort, and you need to collect your checked bags from the baggage carousel and bring them on DME, you do not need to make any changes to your reservation.


----------



## MulanMom

shoreward said:


> Since there no longer is transfer of checked bags from MCO to your Disney resort, and you need to collect your checked bags from the baggage carousel and bring them on DME, you do not need to make any changes to your reservation.



Thank you, shoreward!


----------



## Chris Anglin

Our departing flight is at 6:50 am, will it be too early to use DME?


----------



## Chris Anglin

Our departing flight is at 6:50 am, will it be too early to use DME?


----------



## shoreward

Chris Anglin said:


> Our departing flight is at 6:50 am, will it be too early to use DME?


If your flight is domestic, DME will pick up at your resort about three hours before your scheduled departure.  The question probably should be if that is too early for you.

DME operates 24/7.


----------



## Chris Anglin

shoreward said:


> If your flight is domestic, DME will pick up at your resort about three hours before your scheduled departure.  The question probably should be if that is too early for you.
> 
> DME operates 24/7.


It is domestice, I just thought that DME only ran certain hours. I guess I was thinking about the old operating times of getting your luggage. Thanks


----------



## aboveH20

shoreward said:


> Since there no longer is transfer of checked bags from MCO to your Disney resort, and you need to collect your checked bags from the baggage carousel and bring them on DME, you do not need to make any changes to your reservation.



Hooray!  Searching found the answer to my question.  Not so happy that United wants me to get up two hours earlier on the way to WDW and leave an hour earlier on the way home, but I understand airlines are not having their best year.


----------



## 0FF TO NEVERLAND

Question: Can I use magical express if I don't fly into Orlando? I was going to head down to Florida for a few days before my Disney Trip starts, but want to experience the Magical Express one last time before it goes away. I would be going the day my resort reservation starts.

Also, can I even get into the magical express area with my bags without security? I assume I would just walk into the baggage claim area in arrivals and walk to it?

Thanks


----------



## Fangorn

Yes, you can ride DME if you don't fly into MCO. DME doesn't care how you get to MCO: plane, car, yak - is all good. It's your Disney resort reservation that entitled you to a trip on DME - NOT flying into MCO.

Security is not involved in getting to DME.

Steve


----------



## huey578

Does Disney still mail out DME Letter/Voucher?  34 days until my trip.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

huey578 said:


> Does Disney still mail out DME Letter/Voucher?  34 days until my trip.


I'm at less than 30 days and still haven't received anything.


----------



## justprettynpink

I got a letter 10 days out...We leave tomorrow


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

justprettynpink said:


> I got a letter 10 days out...We leave tomorrow


How exciting!!!  Have a great trip!


----------



## zskid00

huey578 said:


> Does Disney still mail out DME Letter/Voucher?  34 days until my trip.





justprettynpink said:


> I got a letter 10 days out...We leave tomorrow



I'm curious what the recent experiences have been like receiving letters/confirmation from DME?  First time for me doing this and I don't want any surprises when we show up at the airport in Orlando.  Here's my trip details:

Arriving 5/8
First DME request made 3/7
Updated request for flight change on 3/24


----------



## Fangorn

zskid00 said:


> I'm curious what the recent experiences have been like receiving letters/confirmation from DME?  First time for me doing this and I don't want any surprises when we show up at the airport in Orlando.  Here's my trip details:
> 
> Arriving 5/8
> First DME request made 3/7
> Updated request for flight change on 3/24



Doesn't matter if you receive the letter or not. If possible, have your MB out and let the DME CM scan it. If not, just give them your name and resort. They'll find your reservation and get you on the correct bus.  The letter is not required. 

Steve


----------



## huey578

Update, I received my DME letter/voucher today.  15 days to go!!!!


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

huey578 said:


> Update, I received my DME letter/voucher today.  15 days to go!!!!


Yay!  I still haven"t received mine and I'm 8 days out


----------



## evedein

I'm at 12 days & haven't gotten mine yet.


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

evedein said:


> I'm at 12 days & haven't gotten mine yet.


I'm now 5 days and still haven't gotten mine.  At this point I don't think I'm gonna get it before I leave.


----------



## yaksack

I made an online res for DME.  Will I get a confirmation email?


----------



## Disney loving Iowan

yaksack said:


> I made an online res for DME.  Will I get a confirmation email?


You should.  I got one.


----------



## evedein

Got minw at 11 days out.


----------



## Music City Mama

I'm so confused. I did the online form for our DME reservation. Within minutes I got an email just basically stating they received the request. A few minutes after that, I get an email that starts with:

Thank you for including _Disney’s Magical Express®_ with your _Walt Disney World®_ Resort room reservation. We’re looking forward to welcoming you to _Walt Disney World®_ Resort as part of your upcoming Disney Resort hotel stay. As you know, we’re continuing to make updates and provide guests with the latest information to help them plan ahead.

We are processing your request but we need some additional information. *Please reply to this email with your departing airline name and flight number, from Orlando, so we may complete your Disney's Magical Express reservation. If you have provided this information to us, it is likely that your airline has updated the flight number and/or flight schedule.*

-----------------------------

But if you scroll down to the end of the email, it has all of that info -- airline name and flight numbers for both flights. I guess I'll respond, but not only did I fill it out on the form, it's right there in black in white in what they emailed me.


----------



## chrisd596

What is the approx cost of Uber from MCO to Bay Lake Tower? Is luggage retrieval on the 2nd floor of MCO? And then do you head right out of the 2nd floor to pick up Uber? 

Thanks 

Chris


----------



## chrisd596

Any tips with using Uber from Airport to WDW? Any tips for using Uber from WDW back to the airport?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## kedz

We have a flight at 7am leaving Florida for our upcoming trip.  I have never had such an early flight leaving. What time do you think ME will pick us up to head to airport? I'm afraid we will cut it to close if they pick up only 2hrs ahead?


----------



## CarolynFH

kedz said:


> We have a flight at 7am leaving Florida for our upcoming trip.  I have never had such an early flight leaving. What time do you think ME will pick us up to head to airport? I'm afraid we will cut it to close if they pick up only 2hrs ahead?


DME will pick you up 3 hours before your flight (4 hours if flying international), +/- 15 minutes. No worries.


----------



## kedz

CarolynFH said:


> DME will pick you up 3 hours before your flight (4 hours if flying international), +/- 15 minutes. No worries.


Thanks!! I'm starting to get worried, after hearing how the buses are running and how long the lines are at MCO     I'm praying DM picks up at 4am


----------



## CarolynFH

kedz said:


> Thanks!! I'm starting to get worried, after hearing how the buses are running and how long the lines are at MCO     I'm praying DM picks up at 4am


I must say, you're the first person I can remember who's praying to be picked up gosh-awful earlier rather than later!


----------



## Koda

How did you book DME online?  I cannot find it anywhere on My Disney Experience or the WDW website.  Thank you!


----------



## Koda

Never mind.  I found it!


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

kedz said:


> We have a flight at 7am leaving Florida for our upcoming trip.  I have never had such an early flight leaving. What time do you think ME will pick us up to head to airport? I'm afraid we will cut it to close if they pick up only 2hrs ahead?



It might be too late to change plans but if i had such an early flight home, I’d stay at the Hyatt inside MCO. It is literally in the walls around the security entrance. We have watched people going thru security from our balcony. 
You can check the flight status board from your room’s TV.  Super convenient.


----------



## becauseimnew

Can we still take the ME to the resort if we didn't set up arrival transportation? I can't recall if I set it up for our friends who are going with us.


----------



## CarolynFH

becauseimnew said:


> Can we still take the ME to the resort if we didn't set up arrival transportation? I can't recall if I set it up for our friends who are going with us.


Call DME directly (not Disney, the actual contractor Mears) at (866) 599-0951 and give them the information. I know that in the past people could go to the DME checkin desk and give them their resort information to be assigned a bus, and I think that’s still,the case, but no need to take a chance.


----------



## Turksmom

I read somewhere that DME is no longer running overnight. Is this true and if so, what are the hours of operation? Our flight isn't scheduled to land until 11:04 pm.


----------



## CarolynFH

Turksmom said:


> I read somewhere that DME is no longer running overnight. Is this true and if so, what are the hours of operation? Our flight isn't scheduled to land until 11:04 pm.


DME is still running 24/7 as long as there are guests to transport.  As long as you've registered with them and given them your flight information, they'll get you to your WDW resort.


----------



## Turksmom

CarolynFH said:


> DME is still running 24/7 as long as there are guests to transport.  As long as you've registered with them and given them your flight information, they'll get you to your WDW resort.


Great news! Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## Psymonds

Trying to evaluate costs in a post-DME world.   Are most people thinking they are just going with Mears or are we considering all options (including car rental? Taxis?)


----------



## CarolynFH

Psymonds said:


> Trying to evaluate costs in a post-DME world.   Are most people thinking they are just going with Mears or are we considering all options (including car rental? Taxis?)


Personally we’d look at everything - not just cost. Some families will choose Mears because otherwise they would need to bring car seats. Some people are not comfortable with rideshare or taxis. Some don’t want to drive in Orlando or don’t want to pay for a rental car that will just sit in the resort parking lot. Many factors to consider, not just cost. So I don’t think anyone can say what “most people” are going to do.


----------



## jjjones325

I think I know the answer, just don't know the logistics.  Son and I are arriving on a Thursday in November.  Wife is flying in on Friday.  Worried that when I try to put her flight number in online for DME it doesn't ask for a date.  What's the best solution here?  Just enter the flight number and she'll be okay a day after our check in.  Don't make a reservation and just show up Friday with her Magic Band?  Call somebody?


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

jjjones325 said:


> I think I know the answer, just don't know the logistics.  Son and I are arriving on a Thursday in November.  Wife is flying in on Friday.  Worried that when I try to put her flight number in online for DME it doesn't ask for a date.  What's the best solution here?  Just enter the flight number and she'll be okay a day after our check in.  Don't make a reservation and just show up Friday with her Magic Band?  Call somebody?


Call and have it set up correctly in advance. Make sure she has her own reservation.


----------



## CarolynFH

Yes, you can call - the number is (866) 599-0951, direct to DME at Mears. No long waits on hold, no CM who doesn’t understand DME.


----------



## yaksack

We are hoping to make it to WDW in November 2022.   Since DME no longer will be operating, what are my options?


----------



## FCDub

yaksack said:


> We are hoping to make it to WDW in November 2022.   Since DME no longer will be operating, what are my options?



Who is “we”? Will you need car seats? How many people?


----------



## yaksack

6 adults and 4 kids ages 12-17.


----------

